#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-20
<n3b> Startup Disk Creator
<n3b> в настройках системы который
<n3b> странно, он только флешку видит
<moze> Я сейчас флешку не смогу найти чтобы попробовать, вобщем то делал так, выбирал исо-шку нужную и устанавливал на usb-hdd раздел под фатом 32-м и все нормально работает!
<go8765_P> из-за чего после ребута могут иксы виснуть?
<[Raiden]> что-то ещё делал кроме   ребута?
<go8765_P> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<go8765_P> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<moze> Это что такое?
<go8765> из-за чего могут иксы виснуть при старте?
<vdrandom> go
<vdrandom> go8765, стартани и посмотри, чо
<vdrandom> драйвер, скорее всего
<go8765> vdrandom: что стартануть?)
<vdrandom> иксы виснут?
<vdrandom> их и стартани :)
<go8765> vdrandom: в том то и дело, что после перестара - они работают, а именно после ребута, те которые сразу грузятся - виснут
<go8765> *перестарта
<moze> А лог загрузки иксов бывает?
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> где искать, сами догадаетесь?
<go8765> т.е в лог меня посылаете?)
<moze> Я нуб, можете порадовать адресом. Любопытно стало
<vdrandom> логи живут в /var/log
<vdrandom> по умолчанию. так-то их можно куда угодно поселить :)
<moze> Великое колдунство! ) *ушел смотреть
<moze> *Вернулся, без пива не осилить
<moze> Есть пользователи юнити? Вопрос назрел!
<moze> Я походу один не сплю..
<vdrandom> из пользователей юнити походу да
<moze> Новинки убунты только нубы используют? :)
<vdrandom> убунту только нубы используют #fixed
<moze> Ну не вижу ничего в этом плохого, сама задумка убунты в этом!
<vdrandom> я и не говорил, что это плохо :)
<moze> Ну есть и пользователи с более агресивным мнением!
<[Raiden]> moze возможно прав. Нубу проще юзать юнити.
<[Raiden]> остальным надо перепривыкать
<[Raiden]> я возможно посмотрю на юнити, если его хотя ещё в 1 дистрибутив включат.
<vdrandom> я не посмотрю на юнити, у меня не тачскрин :)
<moze> Юнити тот же гном только с панелью!
<moze> *второй гном
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> это просто альтернативный вм для гнома
<vdrandom> я не понимаю, почему его за отдельный де считают
<vdrandom> также можно gnome-openbox отдельным де считать
<moze> Ну повторюсь дело привычки, мне например легче нужное приложение через поиск запустить.. без использования мыши!
<vdrandom> а у меня есть alt+f2, который открывает командную строку-лаунчер
<vdrandom> и в классическом гноме, кстати тоже есть
<vdrandom> стандартный хоткей, чо
<n3b> ctrl+alt+t ))
<vdrandom> правда, лаунчер гнома туп как пробка
<moze> Ты согласен что разница в юнити от гнома не большая?
<vdrandom> n3b, что за хоткей?
<n3b> терминал )))))
<[Raiden]> в гном-шелл он стал ещё тупее
<vdrandom> moze, юнити с гномом нельзя сравнивать
<vdrandom> можно сравнивать юнити с метасити
<vdrandom> или юнити с опенбоксом
<[Raiden]> я заменал гномовский на gmrun , с ним работа больше на баш похожа.
<vdrandom> или с гномощелью
<moze> лаунчер можно настроить под свои нужды, другое дело дубовый.. но тут уже реализация
<vdrandom> gmrun няшка
<moze> Просто тут дело привычки, не пойму почему ктото постоянно жалуется что ему не понравился новый интерфейс, ведь в линуксе особых проблем вроде нет с установкой нужного?
<vdrandom> любят поговниться
<vdrandom> поворчать и, возможно, потроллить
<moze> Я вот жду оцелота с нетерпением, там вроде и 3-й гном будет (пробовал на федоре с лив сд но это не то).
<vdrandom> он и в убунте будет не торт
<moze> *как вариант загрузки
<vdrandom> ближайшие года полтора на него смысла нет смотреть
<vdrandom> сырой слишком
<[Raiden]> осенью уже будет 3.2
<vdrandom> да они могут хоть каждый день новую версию выпускать :)
<moze>  Там поддержка css во всю, веб мастерам радость! Думаю всетаки активное продвижение будет!
<[Raiden]> вообще, программы гтк3 у меня не валились. гном-шелл тек пару раз, с парой десятков расширений
<[Raiden]> не сильно сырое в общем. то что есть - работает
<moze> Юнити тоже на гтк3 перейдет вроде
<[Raiden]> ага
<vdrandom> [Raiden], вопрос не в работает-не работает
<vdrandom> далеко не в этом
<moze> А в чем?
<vdrandom> а в том, что рабочая среда не обкатана в повседневном использовании
<vdrandom> то есть плюшек понавешали, а вот ручками ещё не ощупали как следует
<vdrandom> да там даже нормального конфигуратора внешнего вида нет
<[Raiden]> конфигураторы конечно ещё не написаны.
<vdrandom> чуть более, чем всё, вшито наглухо и почти не настраивается
<[Raiden]> но поменять можно
<[Raiden]> хотя согласен, рано
<vdrandom> вот напишут конфигураторов, накинут гибкости, правда, в последнем я как раз сомневаюсь
<moze> Обкатается, и думаю очень быстро! Патенциал у гнома 3-го всетаки думаю большой! Всетаки развитие идет от потребности к обычным юзерам..
<vdrandom> и через год-полтора уже будет юзабельно
<vdrandom> moze, идиотам
<vdrandom> ты хотел сказать :)
<moze> Ну я себя к ним причесляю например! )
<vdrandom> гномохиг как бы намекает "пользователь, ты идиот, так что половину настроек мы от тебя сныкали в реестроподобном гконфе-дконфе"
<vdrandom> "а если ещё чо надо настроить - ковыряй исходники"
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0620/h_1308527465_db2c820975.png
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> ну да, третьегном
<vdrandom> а зачем тебе два irc-клиента? О_о
<moze> vdrandom, профи найдет что и как настроить а обычным пользователям это не нужно, согласись их большинство и это очень даже полезно для развития ос
<vdrandom> moze, идиотов всегда было большинство лол
<[Raiden]> в пиджине жабер и ася
<vdrandom> да мне в общем-то плевать на этот третьегном :)
<[Raiden]> ирц там меня не устраивает и не юзается
<vdrandom> пока меня только выбешивает отсутствие нормальной тулзы для конфигурации морды и отсутствие тем для gtk3
<moze> vdrandom, ну так задумка расчитанная на это всегда работала! ))
<vdrandom> что-нибудь вроде gtk-chtheme и красивых тем бы
<vdrandom> тогда можно и софтом на gtk3 пользоваться
<vdrandom> а, я ещё рыдал с конфигурялки этой их унылой
<vdrandom> масштаб шрифтов
<vdrandom> МАСШТАБ мать их ололо
<moze> Вобщемто помоему единственный косяк каноникл что они не запустили гном 3 первей федоры
<[Raiden]> http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/linuxutil/desktopenv/gnome/gtk3/?order=9
<vdrandom> вместо нормального понятного dpi.
<[Raiden]> немного тем есть. Основаны правда на одной
<vdrandom> нет, moze, каноникал молодцы
<vdrandom> они свой второгном, который они умудрились довести до юзабельного состояния, прикрутили
<vdrandom> вместо неюзабельного, чудовищного на вид и кривого третьегнома
<moze> Я поддерживаю, но фору не надо давать! Можно же несколько вариантов поддерживать..
<vdrandom> ты какбе намекаешь на конкуренцию што ле?
<vdrandom> проснись, ubuntu и так первее всех на десктопах :)
<[Raiden]> каноникал не отказывается от гнома3. 3.0 просто вышел рано , и вообще первая версия.
<vdrandom> и всяким федорам до неё далеко ещё. очень далеко
<[Raiden]> на моем шоте кстати не федора, а гном3 с ппа
<[Raiden]> нет, вышел точнее поздно )
<vdrandom> [Raiden], http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=100&PHPSESSID=2710595364d1784f50d6b8cc04c958f1
<vdrandom> вот примерно так
<moze> Тут просто наверное вопрос в привлечении новых пользователей.. конкуренция жесткая всетаки
<vdrandom> когда хотя бы на четверть догонит - можно будет выбирать :)
<vdrandom> а это пока первые ласточки
<vdrandom> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Equinox+GTK+Engine?content=121881
<vdrandom> хотеть и в qt4, и в gtk3.
<vdrandom> но не бывает :(
<vdrandom> moze, между чем и чем, конкретнее?
<moze> Между убунтой и остальными.. всем хочется быть первыми!
<vdrandom> ммм
<vdrandom> не дотянут
<vdrandom> вообще :)
<vdrandom> никак, нечем крыть просто.
<vdrandom> в маркетинговом плане.
<moze> общая фишка это приток новых пользователей, а сейчас народ "воспитан" веб 2.0 и тот же гном 3-й соблазнит кучу народу.. вроде мелочь но думаю не стоит упускать
<[Raiden]> а кде вы не рассматриваете как вариант? оно уже стабилизировалось ) и постоянно на ппа сборки всей среды, под текущую версию убунты.
<vdrandom> moze, неа
<vdrandom> [Raiden], я пользуюсь кде с недавнего времени
<vdrandom> доволен
<moze> vdrandom, почему? )
<vdrandom> правда, если пытаться плазмоидов навешать, плазма падает на раз :)
<vdrandom> moze, маркетинг и репозитории. Как минимум.
<moze> Кде жестко тупила (kubuntu, opensuse), но тут уже из личного опыта.
<vdrandom> что ты с ней делал?
<moze> Насчет реп, в центре приложений уже во всю сверкают платные.. ктонибудь пользовался? И что вы об этом думаете?
<[Raiden]> ну вообще это есть. квин после компиза кажется более медленным. Или по крайней мере казался. Ещё всякие там непомуки  для быстрого поиска её тормозят
<vdrandom> я думаю, что давно пора им монетизироваться
<[Raiden]> правда это отключаемо
<vdrandom> правильно делают. но сомневаюсь, что это даст заметные результаты
<vdrandom> [Raiden], а вот не скажи. kwin по ощущениям при тех же настройках работает заметно быстрее компиза
<vdrandom> непомук унылота, да
<vdrandom> отключается в первую очередь :)
<[Raiden]> у меня было не так. Вот сча, после замены дров на самые свежие и переезд на 4.6.4 примерно одинаково
<vdrandom> как было судить не берусь, говорю только про как есть :)
<[Raiden]> в общем в лине слишком мдного де для одной ос )
<moze> Всетаки имхо самая главная фишка в интерфейсах это то что пользователь не дулжен доло думать над своими действиями, в большенстве своем это зло конечно но иногда мне например охото без напрягов сделаь какуюто операцию на своем пк... Я вот жду когда OS го
<moze> лосовой интерфейс будет поддерживать, вот жесть будет! )
<vdrandom> ну и опять же
<vdrandom> что мешает компиз запустить в кде? :)
<moze> А зачем он там? )
<vdrandom> ну если не нравится квин
<vdrandom> меня вот он подводить начал слегка
<vdrandom> на пиксмапах артефакты кажет
<moze> В кде напрягают комнаты, вот я ни как им применение не нашел например..
<vdrandom> напрягают - не пользуйся
<vdrandom> делов-то
<[Raiden]> я не нашел тоже. Я думаю они как замена столам планировались,  но меня устраивают вирт столы.
<vdrandom> я даже виртуальными десктопами не пользуюсь дома
<vdrandom> да и на работе не пользуюсь - там винда :)
<moze> Ну это ясно, это как как в стихе "Если они существуют, значит они кому нибудь нужны" (сори я двоешник по литературе)
<[Raiden]> вообще избыточный функционал не есть плохо, если он не мешает или отключается.
<vdrandom> именно
<[Raiden]> я и плазмойды не юзаю почти )
<vdrandom> про activity я вообще случайно узнал
<moze> Дело не в этом, просто интересно само применение
<[Raiden]> Гм, кажется я реакламирую кде , хехе
<vdrandom> moze, там можно отдельные автораны для каждого активити прописывать
<[Raiden]> насамом деле я  просто вижу что оно тоже неплохое и не могу выбрать что-то одно
<vdrandom> по сути - сохраняется сессия и запускается софт при обращении
<vdrandom> не говоря уже об отдельных плазмоидах и прочей отдельной фигне
<vdrandom> даже темы можно разные навешать
<vdrandom> вроде бы
<vdrandom> :)
<moze> А в итоге гном 3 (и нубы в моем лице выигрывают)!  Вот этол и есть маркетининг! )
<vdrandom> нет, дружок. маркетинг - штука куда более сложная и многогранная
<vdrandom> а третьегном и на убунте поднять можно
<moze> Я понимую "Дружок" ))
<vdrandom> бери ppa и ставь
<[Raiden]> иногда мелочи всякие важны, типа имени и слогана )  КАноникал заявила что убунта линукс для людей и люди потянулись :) Хотя реально сусе или мандрива более френдли по многим вопросам даже сейчас.
<moze> Ну эт ясно (хотя я не смог ))), просто то что выберит каноникл вот это интересно!
<vdrandom> у суси и мандривы с маркетингом оказалось хуже. каноникал просто революционную задачу поставили: сделать линукс для всех
<[Raiden]> каноникал выберет юнити, по крайней мере на очень долгое время.
<[Raiden]> а гном 3 будет просто в репозиториях лежать
<vdrandom> и увернно идут по этой дороге. ошибаются, да, но стабильно продвигаются и всячески привлекают пользователей
<vdrandom> суся и мандрива не ориентировались на подобное на тот момент
<vdrandom> да и сейчас не шибко стремятся
<vdrandom> или стремятся, но за убунтой уже не угнаться
<vdrandom> алсо, убунту Марк финансирует в убыток
<moze> Ну а в чем они догонять должны?
<[Raiden]> если тольк ов пиаре и вебресурсах локализованных
<vdrandom> в продвижении главным образом. в привлечении пользователей. в предложении им чего-то уникального
<[Raiden]> вообще я думаю ещё сыграло то, что каноникал обещает тчо не будет разделения на фри и энтерпрайз
<vdrandom> суся, редхат и мандрива просто не рискуют вкладываться и продвигать бесплатный продукт :)
<[Raiden]> что будет 1 бесплатный дистр для всех
<moze> Пользователю не всегда нужна уникальность, нужна доступнасть (у линуковых это зашкаливает), и наверное юзабилити..
<moze> *доступность
<vdrandom> moze, ты слишком плохо понимаешь пользователя лол
<vdrandom> первое, что спрашивает себя человек, задумываясь на тему, попробовать ли что-то или нет — «а что мне это даст?»
<vdrandom> человек, попробовавший убунту и довольный ей просто не станет интересоваться другими дистрибутивами, если в них не будет чего-то уникального
<moze> vdrandom, я сужу о себе например! )) По сути большинство пользователей не могут отличить одну ос от другой, им важен функционал..
<vdrandom> дальше — главные крупные разработчики: Novell и Red Hat — ударились в энтерпрайз. Первые вообще не особо опенсусю двигают, а вторые так вообще используют федору как тестовую площадку
<vdrandom> мандрива... а что это вообще такое?
<vdrandom> остальные ещё мельче
<[Raiden]> я афк
<vdrandom> moze, не суди по себе. У нас вся реклама по тв придумана людьми, которые судят сами по себе.
<vdrandom> отвратительная, безвкусная и скучная.
<vdrandom> как бы символизирует
<moze> По сути борьба за рынок.. но для десктопных решений линукс на третьем месте..
<vdrandom> не могут. важен функционал. А ещё — совместимость, внешний вид и популярность.
<vdrandom> и будет ещё очень долго. если не всегда
<vdrandom> другое дело, что другие компании вообще-то не особо рвутся продвигать свои открытые решения :)
<moze> vdrandom, нельзя просто на это закрывать глаза, вроде мелочи но на это западает большенство! )
<vdrandom> на что западает?
<[Raiden]> помнит кто такую рекламу? :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Vx86AIANWg
<moze> Жесть! Это к чему ты?
<vdrandom> а что, ок реклама. правда, мне трудно судить
<vdrandom> эпоху я не застал, и на фоне чего эта реклама была, не помню
<vdrandom> вполне могла быть как годнотой, так и чудовищным унынием. Всё в сравнении познаётся :)
<moze> Ну я помню, но сейчас она под другим зрением смотрится!
<[Raiden]> Не, смешная была и в общем  хершикола - вкус победы была темой для улыбок
<vdrandom> я примерно об этом и сказал, да
<[Raiden]> отложилась в общем в голове, правильная реклама для 90-х )
<vdrandom> что же до продвижения и конкуренции... ну какбе за число юзеров из разработчиков линуксов не борется никто. по крайней мере, активно.
<moze> Всетаки как я рад что дожил до 2011-го и похожей рекламы не увижу, + в копилку оптимизма! ))
<vdrandom> и их можно понять. Novell продают ось у себя в Германии в основном, RHEL — на серверы ориентируются в первую очередь
<vdrandom> имеют свой кусок и не особо шевелятся :)
<vdrandom> а Марк молодцом. Может, убунту и окупится, но не скоро.
<vdrandom> чтобы судить о конкуренции, надо понимать, что она из себя представляет, короче :)
<moze> Просто рынок захватили микрософт и эйпл, с ними бороться себе вредить.. Линуксрешения потихоньку  думаю поднимутся, если будут расчитанны на нубо пользователей!
<inkvizitor68sl> лолщито?
<inkvizitor68sl> линукс уже давно завоевал 30-40% того, что можно назвать компутером.
<vdrandom> для того, чтобы решения были расчитаны на пользователей, надо чтобы их расчитывала толковая компания, с чётким ориентиром. И разрабатывалось изначально в эту сторону.
<inkvizitor68sl> и не говорите, что андроидный телефон не может чего то, чего может венда.
<vdrandom> а не коммьюнити, которое кто в лес, кто по дрова :)
<inkvizitor68sl> там даже фотошоп и автокад есть
<inkvizitor68sl> убейся.
<moze> Убунту в этом аправлении и движется вроде.. только адски медленно!
<vdrandom> пытаются, да
<moze> inkvizitor68sl, ну че за грубость епту?
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, мы про десктопы сейчас говорим, а не про мобильные платформы с маэмо и андройдом еслишто
<inkvizitor68sl> если всё будет так, как ты говоришь - то линупса не будет
<vdrandom> ясен пень, что ондроед зохавал галактеко. :)
<[Raiden]> в андройде от линукс только ядро
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: да я не только про андроед
<vdrandom> именно
<[Raiden]> модифицированное
<inkvizitor68sl> серверы, тв-приставки, роутеры, телефоны, телевизоры, ноуты.
<vdrandom> а мы только про десктопы
<inkvizitor68sl> да много чего
<inkvizitor68sl> и?
<inkvizitor68sl> десктопы - не весь рынок
<vdrandom> не про сервера и оборудование со встроенной системой
<inkvizitor68sl> более того - и даже не приоритетный
<vdrandom> десктопы - это отдельный рынок
<vdrandom> лол
<[Raiden]> вот это есть, впринципе. телики лж на линуксе. Н ов целом это другая тема, где тоже одно ядро )
<inkvizitor68sl> болееее того - теперь он уже в общем то и не нужный.
<vdrandom> ты хоть понимаешь, что такое «рынок»? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> если не сбавлять темпов поддержки железа - то всё сейчас более, чем прекрасна.
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: хм? одно ядро?
<vdrandom> слушай, Инк, с чего у тебя такой батхёрт?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: я на свой pcmanfm впилил. сейчас vlc стараюсь, чтобы кодеки все поддерживались.
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: "в интернете кто-то не прав". А я не хочу увидеть очередную говновинду с открытым кодом с пингвином на диске с голограмой.
<vdrandom> и не увидишь
<[Raiden]> Ну...  а я с влц впервые познакомился в винде )
<moze> inkvizitor68sl, ядро то одно на всех..
<inkvizitor68sl> уже вижу. а ты говоришь о том, чтобы кто-то приложил руку к тому, чтобы объединить то, сила чего именно в разрозненности.
<[Raiden]> хотя может не только ядро. Я не сильно в теме.
<inkvizitor68sl> ок, дрова под железо собрать у кого нибудь было бы круто да. а остальным пошли в задницу и канноникал, и рхы, и альт, и мандрива и прочее.
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, никто не приложит, не бойся. а если и приложат, то линуксам от этого ничего не случится.
<vdrandom> слушай, что я тебя как дитё малое успокаиваю, ну?
<inkvizitor68sl> в том то всё и веселье, что случится
<inkvizitor68sl> вспомните, что стало с теми дистрами, роль коммунити в которых была снижена в пользу отдельной конторы.
<vdrandom> всегда будут дистры, свободные от контор
<moze> inkvizitor68sl, Ты всегда сумеешь работать в голом юниксе если что! В этом и плюс наверное?
<inkvizitor68sl> мандрива. суся. альт. РХ. мне продолжать?
<vdrandom> slackware, debian, archlinux
<vdrandom> мне продолжать? ;)
<moze> Что-то у нас тема беседы сбилась! )
<vdrandom> ну у Инка баттхёрт :)
<[Raiden]> а что с ними произошло?  РХ живее всех живых, а новелл продались за несколько миллиардов - что как бы не совсем фейл.
<[Raiden]> что с ними стало? :)
<vdrandom> идейно умерли же ну
<[Raiden]> вообще шапка с комунити работает тоже
<[Raiden]> это вы так думаете, на канале про убунту
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: именно. оные популярны потому, что за ними не стоит компаний, которые диктуют свою волю.
<vdrandom> [Raiden], кто думает?
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: ну работают через федору. А федора страдает.
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, да. Оттого и строю рассуждение, что свободный линукс был и будет.
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, ЩИТО?
<moze> inkvizitor68sl, ну ониж это не с головы бирут, каноникл прекрасно понимает что чем больще пользователей тем больше прибыли..
<vdrandom> вообще-то федора была запущена RH для обкатки очередных релизов
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: убунтовцы надергали из федоры кучу патчей. а сами федоровцы в апстрим их выкатить не могут.
<[Raiden]> идите спите )
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: обычная формулировка РХа - "данный патч неинтересен для бизнеса".
<[Raiden]> а должны?
<vdrandom> она была, есть и будет бетой пожизненной
<vdrandom> давно бы уже отфоркались и выкатывали в апстрим всё, что хотят
<[Raiden]> вообще каноникал тоже ругают за то что не отдает патчи в апстрим. И в общем-то не должна.
<inkvizitor68sl> они не могут отфоркаться. потому что за ними РХ. с их политикой.
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, это опенсурс. Какая нахрен политика? бери, собирай, релизь.
<[Raiden]> одно дело сделать патч и дать доступ, а другое дело уговаривать автора программы что бы он его включил.
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: у канноникал не политика, а технические доводы. починим это - поломается то.
<inkvizitor68sl> олсо канноникал официально поддерживает PPA и продвигает.
<vdrandom> Novell поддерживает OBS. другое дело, что народ туда не шибко идёт из-за непопулярности.
<[Raiden]> а у федоры есть частные репозитории
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: собери и релизни РХ, удачи, чо =)
<vdrandom> мм
<vdrandom> CentOS?
<vdrandom> не?
<inkvizitor68sl> совсем не то
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, я клал на эти релизы, пользуюсь арчиком и более, чем доволен
<[Raiden]> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Fedorapeople_Repos
<inkvizitor68sl> с РХ на сервере работать одно удовольствие - ни одного глюка.
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: сравнил хД
<vdrandom> меня просто забавляет, как вы тут оперируете «рынками», «конкуренцией» и прочими понятиями, в которых ничерта не смыслите :)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: нечто, что хостится черт те пойми где и ппа, которые летают по зеркалам.
<[Raiden]> ой блин )
<inkvizitor68sl> а центос даже установить проблема из-за многочисленных косяков в логике инсталлера.
<[Raiden]> до завтра
<inkvizitor68sl> и да, дистр жрущий 200+ метров памяти в минимальной установке должен быть похоронен.
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, а вот хорошая поддержка будет только у коммерческих компаний. Обычное коммьюнити не в силах оказать полноценную поддержку.
<vdrandom> финансово не в силах есличо
<vdrandom> это же касается хорошо протестированного и отлично обкатанного софта
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: пусть конкурируют. от конкуренции рыха и канноникала все только выигрывают. но если из них останется только кто-то один - это будет бяда.
<vdrandom> эм
<vdrandom> конкуренции?
<vdrandom> где?
<vdrandom> RHEL - это совсем другой сегмент
<inkvizitor68sl> так же как в своё время случилась беда с ксеном, когда его полностью цитрикс скушал.
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: да нет, как раз ровно тот.
<vdrandom> RHEL - это сервера, и убунте туда лезть бессмысленно с их политикой "а давайте выкатим самого свежего и глючного, а потом будем фиксить три месяца!"
<inkvizitor68sl> лолщито?
<inkvizitor68sl> во-первых RHEL - офигенный десктопный дистр. такой дебиан. слегка староват, зато уж если встал - то ничем не поломается.
<inkvizitor68sl> во-вторых убунту на серверах значительно превосходит RHEL по всем показателям, кроме облачной виртуализации.
<inkvizitor68sl> в-третьих жить на убунте сервере намного легче, чем на рх.
<inkvizitor68sl> и да - ничего не ломается.
<vdrandom> ок, верю
<inkvizitor68sl> короче понмапай сервера яндекса
<inkvizitor68sl> там либо фря на балансерах, либо убунта, либо дебиан
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и да - процентов 5 - рх
<vdrandom> меня больше интересует, есть ли среди пользователей RHEL не-корпоративные. и насколько их доля велика по сравнению с пользователями убунты
<moze> ... тут замкнутый круг, просто десктопные решения (для работы, для развличений с натяжкой), будут брать те кто болие или мение знаком с пк, а это малый сегмент рынка, отсюда и недостаточное финансирование для развития софта...
<vdrandom> и если они хотя бы сравнимы
<vdrandom>  /хотя бы/
<inkvizitor68sl> есть, но их совсем мало. ибо денег стоит.
<vdrandom> тогда и можно судить о конкуренции в сегменте домашних десктопов. сегмент корпоративных десктопов - это отдельный рынок
<vdrandom> и если они там конкурируют - то это клёво
<moze> Конечно отдельный!
<vdrandom> но - не поверю. если организация способна заплатить за десктопный RHEL, она не станет связываться с убунтой
<inkvizitor68sl> кхм.
<inkvizitor68sl> лана, витай в розовых облаках дальше =)
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду цветочки лучше полью.
<vdrandom> мм. цифры есть?
<vdrandom> если нет, то ты тоже витай :)
<vdrandom> а я спать пойду
<vdrandom> мне завтра в ночь работать
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: открываешь гугл новости и ищешь новости про внедрения RHEL в конторах. Потом убунты.
<inkvizitor68sl> и плачешь
<inkvizitor68sl> или вообще ищишь новости о внедрениии любого дистра, кроме убунты. и плачешь =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ищешь*
<vdrandom> то есть? они што, сравнимы?
<vdrandom> или убунта всех задавила своей бесплатностью?
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта не бесплатна.
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть там, где она массово внедряется - не бесплатна.
<moze> разве?
<vdrandom> поддержка платная
<inkvizitor68sl> поддержка, внедрение.
<vdrandom> профессиональная, качественная поддержка
<inkvizitor68sl> и кстати серьёзных денег стоит.
<moze> О чем спор вообще? Чтото я нить потерял?
<inkvizitor68sl> но поддержка - говно.
<vdrandom> другое дело, что убунту почему-то не окупается до сих пор
<vdrandom> с чего бы это, если они так популярны?
<inkvizitor68sl> я пользовался их поддержкой
<inkvizitor68sl> на любой нестандартный чих отвечают, что не входит в SLA
<vdrandom> ы
<inkvizitor68sl> на любую нестандартную железку говорят, что не поддерживается.
<inkvizitor68sl> но внедряют действительно быстро и красиво.
<inkvizitor68sl> видел.
<vdrandom> круто, чо
<moze> Это ты про убунту?
<inkvizitor68sl> за пару дней - 100 машинок, ldap, вся фигня.
<inkvizitor68sl> 2 спеца локально, 2 удаленно
<vdrandom> а по стабильности чтокак? внедряют, надеюсь, LTS?
<inkvizitor68sl> да, LTS.
<inkvizitor68sl> по стабильность всё ок. но смотри выше про нестандартные чихи и про железо
<inkvizitor68sl> по стабильности*
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще же самый офигенный саппорт, который я видел - у солярки
<inkvizitor68sl> там есть какой то "with programming" или как то так
<vdrandom> что-то не находится толковых статеек по долям рынка в ентерпрайзе
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем если тебе надо будет - то они переписывать будут тебе бинарник gcc
<vdrandom> жаль, было бы интересно взглянуть
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что тебе не нравятся ключи компиляции и ты хочешь, что бы они другие были
<moze> Еще холиварите?
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> мы совершенно спокойны
<moze> Я рад что у нас все сново по феншую!
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> мы такие
<moze> Блин уже утро, но и магазины еще не открыты.. досиделся.
<sharikoff> уже как час открыты
<moze> Я по москве..
<moze> 5.00
<sharikoff> =)
 * sharikoff очень хочет спать
 * sharikoff на работе и ему тупо нечего делать
<moze> На работе высыпаться нужно! Традиция епту! ))
<sharikoff> без палева только в серверной
<sharikoff> но таб дубак ппц
<sharikoff> *там
<moze> Значит сервера фиговые, раз не греют! )
<sharikoff> значит конеры хорошие
<moze> Есть живые?
<moze> ща флудить начну, хватит спать!
<sharikoff> пщщ
<moze> Из последних сил? )
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> поработаю по удаленке
<sharikoff> за еду
<sharikoff> сдельно
<sharikoff> скучно ибо...
<moze> Фи... за еду - это отстой! А вот за пиво.. )
<sharikoff> пиво нимагу больше...
<moze> Я еще смогу наверное.. я постараюсь!
<sharikoff> могу днс, апач, ванфлекс революшн, кискоджуники, всяки впны и ипсеки
<sharikoff> почты разные..
<moze> Везет, а я только пиво! )
<sharikoff> работаю за заливные соловьиные язычки
<sharikoff> можно деньгами
<sharikoff> можно электрисескими деньгами
<moze> это еще что?
<sharikoff> *электрическими
<sharikoff> это еда
<sharikoff> но если нету язычков то готов за деньги
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl, пинг
<moze> Ану взбодрись, ты сис одмин или дефка гуляшая за деньги! )
<moze> Ямля на себя кофе разлил от негодовния..
<moze> *ушел умываться
<sharikoff> у меня жара и мне скучно
<moze> Какой город?
<sharikoff> иркутск
<moze> блин сейчас туплю, часовой пояс кактой, сколько время?
<moze> Лан всем пока!
<The_MEk> никто не подскажет, как решить проблему? есть принтсервер dlink dp-300u, к нему подключен принтер hp laserjet 1022, из винды всё работает нормально, а из линуха почему-то между страницами паузу выдаёт, как при печати отдельных заданий, так и при печати одного
<The_MEk> многостраничного дока
<Safiros> Подскажите мне, поставил ибунту параллельно с Вин7. Для установки был создан отдельный раздел и раздел под подкачку. Только теперь при загрузке у меня сразу ибунту грузиться, без предоставления выбора системы. Как мне Вин7 запустить, иноÐ
<Safiros> Подскажите мне, поставил ибунту параллельно с Вин7. Для установки был создан отдельный раздел и раздел под подкачку. Только теперь при загрузке у меня сразу ибунту грузиться, без предоставления выбора системы. Как мне Вин7 запустить, иноÐ
<Infra_HDC> подкрутить настройки grub2 ?
<mak_> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста как сменить имя компьютера?
<sharikoff> всмысле
<sharikoff> hostname superkomp
<sharikoff> и в /etc/hosts
<rapidsp> а че тишина какая?
<ufo_xx> всем доброго
<babrusha> господа, в чем дело: размер почти каждого каталога в терминале равен 4096. объясните, кто знает
<stasdizzi_mob> Утра всем ))) iPod touch 4.3.3 не сохраняются музыкальные файлы через Banshee,Rhytmbox и т.д.При этом iPod touch
<stasdizzi_mob> 3.x.x сохраняет-синхронизирует без проблем
<mak_> спасибо за помощь...
<zloy_maks> Какая то хрень, ubuntu 11.04 иногда херит тему оформления при запуске приложений с панели.Никто не сталкивался
<babrusha> господа, в чем дело: размер почти каждого  каталога в терминале (ls -l) равен 4096, хотя на практике он иной.  объясните, кто знает
<jlewka> потому что это не размер католога
<jlewka> а размер ярлыка на область памяти, если не ошибаюсь
<jlewka> а что бы посмотреть размел коталога надо выполнить du -chs *
<MagicLover> Привет. У меня в ubuntu  и только в ней не работает клава a4tech kls-7mu. Клава ps/2. В биосе и винде работает. В грабе тоже. С LiveCD НЕ работает. В момент подключения ламочки на мгновение загораются,  но потом даже numlock не моргает.
<MagicLover> Чего делать? Куда копать? Может в ядро какие модули подключить?
<jlewka> в начале сделать dmesg
<jlewka> cat /var/log/message
<jlewka> и смотреть
<frostjke> Народ подскажите пожалуйста, как с рабочего стола ubuntu убрать ярлыки жёстких дисков которые отведены под windows :'(
<aleksei`> всем привет
<The_MEk> frostjke: размонтировать их
<The_MEk> как вариант
<frostjke> ох а как
<frostjke> я первый день как слез с в инды
<The_MEk> или тебе насовсем убрать?
<frostjke> ну я не хочу их видеть на раб столе
<The_MEk> и диски сами в доступе тебе нужны?
<frostjke> глаза режут (
<frostjke> нет диски то нужны
<The_MEk> сразу не вспомню, над помыслить, погуглить
<Henoxek> frostjke запости содержимое твоего /etc/fstab на какой-нибудь сервис пастилки
<The_MEk> frostjke: нужны в постоянном доступе или по необходимости?
<frostjke> ну мне сказали что из под линукса можно распоряжаться файлами которые под виндой
<The_MEk> ну можно то можно
<frostjke> поэтому хочетсся иметь постоянный доступ
<The_MEk> просто например тебе нужны ярлыки на рабочем на подключенные флешки или сидюки?
<frostjke> не ) мне вообще не нужны они на рабочем столе
<The_MEk> тогда погугли на тему "как в гноме отключить отображение дисков на рабочем столе"
<frostjke> ок
<The_MEk> много раз запрашивалось
<The_MEk> за ненадобностью как-то не запоминал
<frostjke> оп спасибо огромнейшее ) нашёл
<frostjke> убрал)
<MagicLover> jlewka: сделал. А что смотреть надо?
<MagicLover> Не слишком понятно.
<MagicLover> Есть 2 USB HID - это клава и мышь USB, с которых и работаю.
<jlewka> MagicLover, сделай так dmesg | grep -i keyboroad
<jlewka> cat /var/log/message | grep -i keboroad
<MagicLover> О ничего себе!!!
<jlewka> MagicLover, искать надо что нить, что скажет о причине
<MagicLover> Подключил другую клаву - поделал dmesg и та подключилась.
<MagicLover> O_o
<MagicLover> Всё утро разбирался - ничего не помогало.
<jlewka> dmesg тут не причем)
<MagicLover> Жесть. Спасибо.
<jlewka> dmesg вывыодит информацию просто)
<MagicLover> Видимо перетыкание помогло.
<MagicLover> Всё-равно спасибо. Ща буду тестить.
<MagicLover> Там удобно, что USB-вход есть на клаве и для наушников...
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30925
<skai> от жеж жесть:)
<skai> от это я понимаю патентные тролли
<skai> не то что ваши мелкософты с оракелями
<Silver23> Подскажите получится такое вариант ssh -p 3130 den@192.168.1.85 и уже потом rdesktop 192.168.1.205 -k en-us -u buh
<TheEternalSmile> Добрый день всем. Что-то у меня в последнее время начала коряво запускаться ubuntu. Загружается система около 3-ёх минут. В общем, сначала идёт чистый розовый скрин (2.5 мин), потом лого ubuntu исистема загружается. Очень долго. Как решить? :)
<novns> TheEternalSmile, нажать esc во время загрузки, посмотреть на сообщения, если будут
<novns> может и ничего не быть
<novns> потом пойти в настройки загрузчика, отключить сплэш-скрин, если он там отключается
<novns> читать dmesg
<skai> бутлог и ку
<skai> бутчарт
<skai> то есть
<skai> в руки и курить
<TheEternalSmile> думаю, проблема с оборудованием всё-таки. ибо камень тоже на 100% вертится :s
<TheEternalSmile> Спасибо. сейчас попробую
<TheEternalSmile> Ещё раз всем привет. По нажатию Esc на розовом бутскрине вообще ничего не происходит. Не понимаю, что за аномалия. Есть ещё варианты?
<skai> TheEternalSmile: я тебе вариант назвал выше
<skai> TheEternalSmile: как второй вариант - купить очки
<TheEternalSmile> в бутлоге как бэ всё нормально
<skai> очки все таки купи
<skai> ибо читать можешь только одну строчку
<TheEternalSmile> возможно я не успел увидеть, поскольку ушёл на ребут
<arinov> как проверить, работает ли у меня 3d ускорение без установки приложений использующих 3d?
<Henoxek> arinov, glxinfo | grep rendering
<Henoxek> из пакета mesa-utils вроде бы
<arinov> у меня пропадает изображение на некоторое время, выглядит, будто система перезапускает какие-то службы
<arinov> отвечающие за отрисовку всего, что на экране
<arinov> вообще система может нормально работать в графическом режиме на компьютере с тактовой частотой процессора 2,4GHz и 1Gb оперативной памяти?
<TheEternalSmile> arinov, может. Даже с компизом :)
<arinov> значит проблема в моей видеокарте
<sharikoff> исчо как
<arinov> видимо ускоритель GeForce 4 безнадежно устарел
<sharikoff> гон
<skai> видимо руки бенадежно искривлены
<arinov> skai: установка по умолчанию
<arinov> насчет рук склонен согласиться, что-то как-то тяжко все работает
<conan_chief> всем привет
<conan_chief> у меня вопрос, вдруг кто встречался. нужно сделать так чтобы с флешки загружался linux максимально обрезаный который толькобы запускал RDP и передавал ему управление
<Henoxek> привет. Надо гуглить на тему "тонкий клиент"
<conan_chief> тонкие это не есть бездисковый, так?
<sharikoff> conan_chief, а задача какая?
<sharikoff> нафига оно нужно то есть
<conan_chief> задача, сделать так чтобы некоторых тонких клиентов (бездисковых с  загрузкой по сети thinstation) перевезти в другой офис, вне локальной сети, и обеспечить им подключение к серверу
<conan_chief> только до конца не знаю как, это будет или пробросом портов или VPN
<Henoxek> ну с флешки это не бездисковый
<Henoxek> бездисковый это если бы оно через PXE (по сети) загружалось
<Henoxek> тут можно просто сделать сборку "live-флешки", на которой есть скрипт, подключающий к rdp после инициализации системы и иксов
<sharikoff> шлюз + впн?
<sharikoff> а на клиентах нифига не менять
<sharikoff> тыц тыц тыц..
<conan_chief> хотелось бы чтобы решение было максимально лёгким, и пользователю не был доступен доступ никчему ктоме того что он видит в rdesktop и rdp замозапускался
<sharikoff> так и выйдет
<sharikoff> впн сделает так что тонкие клиенты будут как бы в локалке
<sharikoff> ну а шлюз нужен для настройки на нем впна
<sharikoff> впн имеется ввиду ipsec
<sharikoff> пенек второй покатит
<sharikoff> получится что независимо от метоположения физического все тонкие клиенты будут в локалке
<sharikoff> *местоположения
<sharikoff> как бы в локалке тоесть =)
<sharikoff> плюсы
<sharikoff> гибкость решения
<sharikoff> ненадо морочится с каждым клиентом
<sharikoff> возможность обсчитать клиентов если надо
<conan_chief> так это понятно. что использовать для этого?
<sharikoff> возможность зарубить (шашкой) неугодных
<conan_chief> ubuntu сервер?
<conan_chief> или какой другой спец дистрибутив?
<sharikoff> фрю
<sharikoff> =)
<conan_chief> не врю не надо, боюся
<sharikoff> на тонких клиентах разницы нет
<sharikoff> а ты не бойся
<sharikoff> а бери и делай
<sharikoff> куча манов в нете
<sharikoff> куча куч
<conan_chief> может подкинешь парочку?
<sharikoff> нивапрос
<conan_chief> особо удачных
<sharikoff> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/ru/books/handbook/ipsec.html
<sharikoff> самый удачный
<sharikoff> хендбук
<arinov> sharikoff: а что, для gnu/linux этой утилиты нет?
<sharikoff> + фря не так требовательна к железу как линукс
<conan_chief> а может без IPsec обойтись? в лок сети есть сервак с OpenVPNом
<sharikoff> опенвпн -это огромный гемморой друк мой
<sharikoff> он работает
<sharikoff> но когда он отвалицца в какой момент ты не узнаешь
<sharikoff> + сертификаты и всякие диффи хельманы
<sharikoff> оно те надо?
<sharikoff> arinov, теоретически можно мутануть на poptop
<conan_chief> оно просто уже настроенно и работате
<sharikoff> conan_chief, верю
<conan_chief> люби подключаються запускают "удалёный рабочий стол" и пользуються
<sharikoff> да невопрос
<sharikoff> дело то твое что использовать
<sharikoff> тем и хорош линукс
<conan_chief> я просто весьма весьма плохо знаю всё эту тематику
<sharikoff> или скажем так *nix
<sharikoff> ну я тебе описал один из вариантов решения
<sharikoff> простой для меня
<sharikoff> и надежный
<sharikoff> что выбрать решать тебе
<sharikoff> у меня так работает офис в братске
<Silver23> Подскажите получится такое вариант ssh -p 3130 den@192.168.1.85 и уже потом rdesktop 192.168.1.205 -k en-us -u buh
<sharikoff> только с одной стороны фря а с другой джуник =)
<sharikoff> Silver23, попробуй и узнаешь
<sharikoff> =)
<Silver23> просто пока нет возможности эксперементировать
<conan_chief> джуник? что это?
<sharikoff> juniper srx240
<Silver23> sharikoff ищу самый простой способ попасть с дома на сервер 2003
<sharikoff> Silver23, teamviewer
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> наипростейший
<Silver23> sharikoff этот способ тормозит
<sharikoff> токда прокидывай порты
<sharikoff> если постоянно будешь юзать
<Escsun> Привет всем
<sharikoff> у меня валялсо dfl 800
<sharikoff> я на нем сделал впн
<sharikoff> коннекчусь - оказываюсь в локалке
<Silver23> я настроил всё и уже подключаюсь просто интересно получится после того как я попал на рабочий компьютер эта команда rdesktop 192.168.1.205 -k en-us -u buh
<sharikoff> и там уже коннекчусь к чему надо как с локалки
<Silver23> впн - нужен статический IP
<sharikoff> ytj,zpfntkmyj
<sharikoff> необязательно
<Henoxek> белый != статический :)
<sharikoff> dyndns спасет мир
<sharikoff> Silver23, http://www.jfranken.de/homepages/johannes/vortraege/ssh2_inhalt.en.html
<sharikoff> силен в буржуйском?
<Henoxek> хотя при желании и деньгах за nat провайдера даже можно пробросить
<sharikoff> =))
<Silver23> конечно нет )
<sharikoff> Henoxek, можно как угодно =)))
<sharikoff> и куда угодно
<sharikoff> порты можно юзать нестандартные
<Silver23> а про тунелирование я читал )
<Henoxek> ssh-туннелирование только конкретные приложения туннелирует? не всю сессию?
<sharikoff> Silver23, придетсо подтянуть твои знания =))
<sharikoff> точнее тебе подтянуть свои знания
<sharikoff> Henoxek, порты
<sharikoff> Silver23, http://www.calculate-linux.ru/blogs/show/66
<Silver23> sharikoff vpn как то зависит от провайдера?
<Henoxek> sharikoff, я неточно выразился, имел ввиду x11-forwarding
<Henoxek> over ssh
<sharikoff> Henoxek, ssh -X
<sharikoff> Silver23, маломало
<sharikoff> щас таких нет практически
<Silver23> странно почему же у нас чтобы настроить vpn Казахтелеком 45000 каждый месяц платишь
<arinov> Silver23: потому что надо перезжать
<sharikoff> хренасе
<Silver23> не знаю как в других странах но у нас статика стоит денег
<sharikoff> возьмите меня
<sharikoff> я за половину сделаю
<arinov> Silver23: какой город?
<sharikoff> 2 суток с тестом
<Silver23> Костанай
<arinov> Silver23: да, тут с этим большие проблемы
<arinov> они всех держат за идиотов
<Silver23> вот и я ищу простой способо как работать с дому
<arinov> Silver23: я пользуюсь dyndns и роутерами TP-LINK, там встроенный функционал для этого есть
<arinov> 45 кусков оправдаются любой возней, связанной с динднс
<Silver23> почему за идиотов они просто дают динамику и рубят за всё остальное деньги
<arinov> потому что не стоит столько интернет такого качества с такой пропускной
<arinov> в мире дороже разве что в африке в шахте
<Silver23> даааа уж
<arinov> и за динамику не дерут 45 тонн
<arinov> 45 тонн - стоимость тарелочного инета вообще то
<arinov> абонентская плата
<arinov> ладно
<Silver23> )))
<arinov> отсутствие конкуренции и оффтоп
<Silver23> они всех просто сжирают
<Henoxek> у меня со следующего месяца будет крутой тариф) 10/20 мебибит/с (день/ночь соответственно), и оплата 480 руб. Это норм или дорого?
<arinov> для меня это очень дешего
<Silver23> 2400 на наши деньги
<arinov> только пропускная в 10 раз выше
<arinov> 10/20 раз
<Silver23> у нас 1 мбит
<Silver23> ))) и за это платим 4000
<Henoxek> ну сейчас у меня 1.5 мебибита и оплачиваю 600
<sharikoff> Henoxek, тут вопрос хитрый
<sharikoff> корпоративщик ты или нет
<sharikoff> =)
<arinov> sharikoff: в смысле работает ли он на прова?
<sharikoff> 1 мегабит гарантированно стоит 5к у нас в иркутске для организаций
<arinov> или корпоративный клиент?
<sharikoff> да
<arinov> да на какой вопрос?
<arinov> по идее у нас корпоративный услуги вообще космические деньги стоят
<sharikoff> а часники 2 мегабита за 700 рублей
<Henoxek> физ лицо
<sharikoff> угу
<Henoxek> домашняя сеть вобщем
<sharikoff> вот и я о том
<sharikoff> был бы ты конторой цены были бы другие
<Henoxek> ну у контор наверное даже анлимов нет
<Henoxek> или там псевдоанлимы
<sharikoff> http://www.dsi.ru/service/leasedline/connection/first.html
<sharikoff> тыц
<sharikoff> для сравнения
<sharikoff> и это не гарантированный канал
<sharikoff> а 45% гарантии пропускной способности
<sharikoff> т.е ты берешь 4 мегабита -гарантированно будет 2 при любом раскладе а потом уже как загрузка канала
<Silver23> дааа уж мы не самая богатая страна да ещё и цены бешанные
<Henoxek> ну по идее для физ лиц вообще гарантий нет, даже на хоть 1 кбит/с
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> пишут до стольки то
<Henoxek> может вообще инет отсутствовать по тех. причинам и возмещать убытки (за фриланс например) они не будут
<Henoxek> а для фирм наверное гарантии и ответственность $
<sharikoff> типа тариф волшебный до 50 мегабит
<sharikoff> а на самом деле 1 кб это тоже до 50 мегабит
<Henoxek> ну если совсем уж плохо со скоростью, думаю можно претензию написать
<Henoxek> потом эксперта попросить сделать экспертизу)
<Henoxek> и засудить
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> наивный
<sharikoff> за что
<sharikoff> написано до
<sharikoff> значит до
<Henoxek> а, точно же
<Henoxek> но тогда можно рублем проголосовать
<Henoxek> не сработает если монополия есть
<sharikoff> а вариантов нету
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> тяни свою опту с москвы
<sharikoff> это только железка богатая может
<sharikoff> да всякие нефтянники и газовики
<sharikoff> потом сдают канал в аренду
<arinov> дело в том, что где-то они умные, а где-то (например, если показываешь дамп wireshark и говоришь, что вот это вот не мое и адрес не мой, че это ваще прет ко мне?) то там все на палево садятся
<arinov> хотя по сути это p2p
<sharikoff> када ты запускаешь этот шарк
<sharikoff> у тя сетевуха в промиск мод переключается
<sharikoff> ловит ваще все что есть
<sharikoff> и тебе и не тебе
<sharikoff> на этом основана например спктинковая рыбалка
<sharikoff> *спутниковая
<sharikoff> так что это слабый довод
<arinov> бывает время, когда ты подключен, "олл грин", а инета нет (типа профилактика) вот сиди и лови все че лезет
<sharikoff> у магистральщиков такого не бывает
<sharikoff> у них свисток о занижении через 3 минуты те на почту валится
<sharikoff> занижении услуги
<Henoxek> кстати замечал иногда наличие подключения l2tp, но невозможность выйти на сервера за пределами городской магистрали
<arinov> в любом случае, я не должен получать пакеты, адресованные не мне
<arinov> это уже говорит о многом
<sharikoff> мде..
<sharikoff> arinov, давай подумаем как работает езернет =)
<sharikoff> идет пакет сначала широковещательный
<sharikoff> чтоб вычислить адресата
<arinov> sharikoff: куда идет?
<sharikoff> типа пацаны
<sharikoff> у кого мак такой то
<sharikoff> сетевуха то не шарит что такое ип адрес
<sharikoff> сетевуха на твоем компе отвечает у меня мак такой то
<sharikoff> тада пакет идет адресно
<sharikoff> но
<sharikoff> широковещательная рассылка то прошла?
<sharikoff> а дхцп как работает?
<sharikoff> точно так же
<sharikoff> ты полюбому будешь ловить то что не тебе
<sharikoff> посмотри разок логи дхцп сервака
<sharikoff> там все видно
<arinov> хорошо, теперь буду это ловить, а я почему-то всегда думал, что широковещательная рассылка нужна при регистрации клиентов
<sharikoff> а регистрация что это?
<sharikoff> регистрация где?
<arinov> это когда клиент получает адрес 4ой версии
<sharikoff> вот
<sharikoff> сначала то он орет на всю сеть
<arinov> после логично было бы использовать этот адрес
<sharikoff> ищет кто ему ответит
<arinov> тоесть наверное не надо посылать это тем, кто уже ответил и пингуется
<sharikoff> на всю скажем так подсеть ибо мультикаст
<arinov> в общем понятно
<Henoxek> <sharikoff> сетевуха на твоем компе отвечает у меня мак такой то --> не согласен
<Henoxek> вот например на свитчах такие же сетевухи?
<sharikoff> не
<Henoxek> а маков там несколько может крутиться
<sharikoff> не те же
<Henoxek> сетевая карта же чисто устройство физ. уровня, а последующими занимается сугубо стек операционной системы?
<sharikoff> емае =)
<sharikoff> вы меня щас загрузите
<sharikoff> у сетевухи есть мак
<sharikoff> он прошит железно
<Henoxek> но мак может быть заменен программно
<sharikoff> ну может
<sharikoff> сути дела то не меняет
<Henoxek> есть вроде прозрачные сетевые устройства
<Henoxek> которые не меняют даже мак
<sharikoff> сетевуха не знает что такое ип адрес
<Henoxek> где-то видел русский прозрачный фаерволл
<sharikoff> она -железка
<Henoxek> ну это неоспоримо)
<pandemix> http://isport.ua/basketball/nba/news/151669.html
<Henoxek> но вот предполагаю что прошитый mac это скорее рекомендация для стека tcp/ip, а не требование
<inkvizitor68sl> О_О
<Henoxek> просто как справочная константа
<sharikoff> http://citforum.ru/internet/tifamily/dhcp.shtml
<inkvizitor68sl> апупеть
<inkvizitor68sl> Henoxek: а ARP запросы ты в воздух слать будешь?
<sharikoff> вот по ссылке принцип
<inkvizitor68sl> Henoxek: а отвечать тебе на них будут процессоры?
<Henoxek> arp-запрос работает на каком уровне?
<sharikoff> 2
<sharikoff> канальном имхо
<sharikoff> не?
<Henoxek> не
<Henoxek> межсетевом
<Henoxek> потому что arp имеет смысл в ip-сетях
<sharikoff> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARP
<sharikoff> =))
<Henoxek> ну в самом низу сноска
<Henoxek> там он в сетевом стоит
<Henoxek> 3
<sharikoff> он переводит адреса 3 в адреса 2
<sharikoff> как раз потому что железки не понимают ипов
<Henoxek> я так предполагаю, что сетевая карта получает ток и его дискретизирует, а также буферизует
<Henoxek> а разбирает пакеты уже все-таки процессор, пусть даже установленный на сетевой карте (если она поддерживает tcp/ip offload)
<sharikoff> так стоп
<sharikoff> изначально вопрос то был какой
<sharikoff> =))
<arinov> в общем надо почитать литературу от профессионалов, потому что один говорит, что я это получать не должен, другой говорит, что это нормально
<sharikoff> могу ли я ловить то что не мне?
<sharikoff> да могу
<Henoxek> в стандартном сетевом стеке - скорее всего нет
<sharikoff> ненапрягаясь
<Henoxek> если не включить режим promicious
<Henoxek> алсо, чтобы ловить то, что не тебе - надо чтобы тебе это что-то приходило
<Henoxek> arp-спуфинг по идее робит, но можно попробовать атаковать свитч на уровне 2, т.е. послать ему пакет с mac-адресом жертвы в поле from
<arinov> sharikoff: хорошо можно посмеяться, если предложить по тарифу по трафику вычесть стоимость бродкаста и остального, по логу за месяц из стоимости услуг
<Henoxek> может быть повезет, и он запомнит и будет дублировать данные
 * arinov открыл для себя open cubic player
<sharikoff> arinov, ничтожно мало.. но есть =))
<XuMuK> ку
<arinov> факт есть факт, если оплачивать трафик - надо придраться и хорошенько от души посмеяться
<arinov> ибо им придется накатать софт, чтобы тот по логу подсчитал сколько они мне вычесть должны
<sharikoff> я бы сказал знаешь как
<sharikoff> я тебе отрублю все широковещательные броадкасты и мультикасты
<sharikoff> нивапрос
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> и сам посмеюсь
<sharikoff> ни сети
<arinov> тогда как ты сможешь продать мне услугу?
<sharikoff> ни иптв
<arinov> ты себе отрубишь клиента фактически
<sharikoff> ты уже юзаешь ибо у тебя возник вопрос
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ты можешь не платить
<arinov> ну ты отключаешь меня, допустим
<sharikoff> тогда у тябе небудет сети и ништяков
<Henoxek> а зачем iptv? оно же не нужно...
<Henoxek> как и tv
<sharikoff> а можешь платить и пользоваться как все
<sharikoff> из песни слова не выкинешь
<arinov> sharikoff: тариф по трафику должен учитывать такие вещи, потому что объем не так уж и мал, за час логирования может и мал, но в месяц выходит довольно существенно
<sharikoff> из тсп стека броадкаст тоже
<arinov> в общем юмор есть юмор
<sharikoff> arinov, это служебная инфа
<sharikoff> для обеспечения тебя услугой
<sharikoff> =)
<arinov> ты же понимаешь, что речь идет не только об этом
<sharikoff> я понимаю
<arinov> служебная инфа - часть того, что можно заловить в период профилактики
<Henoxek> меня всегда интересовало, как поступают с абонентами, у которых зомби-комп немножко поддосил, а тариф не анлим :) там наверное куча трафика и $
<sharikoff> но как пров я отмажусь в легкую
<sharikoff> тем более во всех договорах пишут
<sharikoff> мол пацаны -ваш комп вы и лечите
<arinov> где есть инструкция по настройке устройств 4g в линукс?
<inkvizitor68sl> arinov: ты из будущего?
<inkvizitor68sl> arinov: у тебя LTE модем?
<arinov> компания dtv банчит устройствами zte, которые под капотом называеются как-то вроде Beecem
<arinov> и вот я уже месяц пытаюсь найти какой-нибудь мануал, который бы по шагам пояснил, что мне необходимо сделать, чтобы лампочка там загорелась зленым цветом и настало счастье
<inkvizitor68sl> arinov: это не 4g
<XuMuK> у нас только в следующем году вроде собираюцо начать внедрять 4 п...
<XuMuK> а в России то вапще хз када это будет
<arinov> inkvizitor68sl: а я уж подумал, что хоть кто-то начал че-то продвигать
<XuMuK> пока в Мадриде и Барселоне вроде только есть
<inkvizitor68sl> arinov: http://www.opennet.ru/tips/2468_linux_ubuntu_wifi_wimax_4g_usb_beceem.shtml
<inkvizitor68sl> но это wimax
<XuMuK> вимакс вапще не то
<inkvizitor68sl> а за называние говноваймакса 4g сетью у нас принято бить по лицу.
<XuMuK> вимакс это вай фай на ппц какие расстояния
<arinov> inkvizitor68sl: мне тогда потребуется еще 2-3 здровых линуксоида и можно идти бить
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: вимакс - это маркетинговое нае*во, которое не работает.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, работает) у маей тещи стоит))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вам везет, чо
<inkvizitor68sl> в москве через wimax можно радоваться скорости в 4-16 кбит
<inkvizitor68sl> kbps
<XuMuK> ну там эфир походу засорен ппц
<arinov> всмысле не работает? ман то годный или это просто ради хорошего вечера с пивом и эмулятором терминала?
<XuMuK> это в малонаселенных районах прет
<Henoxek> хочу netsukuku
<XuMuK> ибо себестоимость установки снижаецо ппц
<inkvizitor68sl> arinov: комменты почитай
<Henoxek> но увы вокруг узлов нету
<arinov> inkvizitor68sl: как-то надо вырабатывать привычку сначала коменты читать, потом ман
<arinov> вообще меня бесит такая ситуация с устройствами и игнорирование альтернативных осей производителем
<arinov> а выкину ка я на пасторг драйвер под линукс для нового девайса на котором будут инет банчить, кому надо тот найдет
<arinov> да, коменты не вдохновляют
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> купи самсунговский кошерный модем
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> расстроилсо)
<[Green]> кто меня хайлайтил всуе?
<[Green]> приветы
<baronos> хао)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green]: все
<arinov> тормозит все :(
<arinov> цпу на 100%
<arinov> без компиза не тормозит
<inkvizitor68sl> дрова на видюху поставь
<arinov> стоят
<inkvizitor68sl> плохо стоят значит
<arinov> это NVidia GeForce 4
<arinov> она сама плохо стоит
<Philipp2007> Приветствую всех. Ни у кого не пропадает верхняя панель окон с названием и кнопками закрыть свернуть? в какую сторону копать? 11.04
<arinov> Philipp2007: у тебя мощный комп наверное, везет
<arinov> верхняя панель есть
<inkvizitor68sl> Philipp2007: compiz --replace запускай, когда пропадает
<Escsun> arinov, на это старье тока открытые дрова)
<arinov> Escsun: не те, которые система сама предлагает установить?
<Escsun> arinov, а какие предлагает то?
<Philipp2007> inkvizitor68sl,не помогает. Это все компиз?
<arinov> щас скажу версию, которые поставил
<Escsun> arinov, да толку нету
<Escsun> arinov, все старые карточки дрова не держат новые
<Escsun> arinov, и так же иксы не держат ..
<arinov> написано Experemental 3D support
<arinov> при этом glxinfo | grep rendering дает True
<Escsun> arinov, мало о чем говорит)
<arinov> ага
<Escsun> arinov, покажи весь glxinfo
<arinov> щас я в aptitude гляну
<Escsun> ток не сюда
<Escsun> arinov, и не так
<Escsun> !paste | arinov
<ubuntuhelp> arinov: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<arinov> а, подумал, раз есть такой функционал - его юзают
<Escsun> arinov, та лень открывать еще потом его)
<arinov> Escsun: http://paste.pro/1953902
<Escsun> arinov, ну это открытые ..
<arinov> судя по всему закрытые встали, открытые работают :)
<Escsun> arinov, да толку что они встали
<Escsun> они все равно работать не будут)
<Escsun> у нвидии худшие дрова открытые ))
<arinov> окей, альтернативы нет значит
<Escsun> arinov, у ати и интела лучше
<Escsun> arinov, но закрытые у ати это ужас))
<Escsun> в отличии от нвидии
<arinov> ужас?
<arinov> в чем ужас заключается?
<Escsun> arinov, в том что они очень редко работают на линуксе
<Escsun> а если и работают то медленнее значительно
<arinov> в игры я не играю уже, мне главное вот что знать, смогу ли я модели в blender редактировать?
<arinov> с помощью открытых дров
<umren> arinov: сможешь
<umren> arinov: а рендерить те не надо? тока редактировать? :)
<arinov> ... только hex редактор поставь и свой контент процессор напиши
<umren> но вобще если карта nvidia - то лучше ставь проприатные
<umren> они отлично работают
<Escsun> umren, ага отлично не с совсем старьем )
<arinov> тут выше обсудили, что для NVidia GeForce 4 проприетарных дров ставить нет смысла
<umren> ну у меняя fermi
<umren> все отлично работаетт
<umren> до этого были нвидия гт 9500 - тоже отлично работало
<umren> и даже радеон отлично работал :)
<umren> x 1600 старый
<umren> все на проприатных
<arinov> у меня на другой машине ATI x1250 и в принципе устраивает
<arinov> я бы вот хотел еще попробовать технологию CUDA и компилировать с использованием видеоподсистемы
<arinov> вроде тогда весь софт быстрей собираться должен
<umren> на четвертом  гыфорсе не поддерживается
<arinov> конечно
<umren> я сомневаюсь что куда работает в сборке софта :)
<umren> точнее я бы даже сказал, точно не работает
<arinov> если она работает с подбором паролей, почему бы и не со сборкой софта
<umren> потому что это не просто "вставил-заработало"
<umren> в ядре поддержка должна быть
<arinov> и ее нет?
<umren> не помню что бы была
<umren> arinov: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-96.43.19-driver.html
<arinov> просто если есть, но отключена - это мы проходили
<umren> чем эти дрова не устраивают?
<arinov> щас посмотрим
<umren> arinov: http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads
<umren> с помощью тулкита вроде можно зарабатывать под лиуксом
<umren> но что бы кто то делал модуль для ядра - не помню такого
<umren> да и хз как там с лицензиями опять же
<umren> *разрабатывать всмысле
<arinov> о а я подумал расходы на интернет покрыть за счет использования CUDA
<umren> вон там отдельный компилятор, gcc точно куду не поддерживает
<arinov> наводит на мысль, что вообще, все, что связано с графическим ускорением и видеоподсистемами в линукс не очень работает
<umren> эти дрова кстати поддерживают все четвертые гифорсы
<umren> и МХ даже
<arinov> уже wgetится
<umren> arinov: а в винде везде работает что ли? куда есть только в ентерпрайз класс приложениях там, продуктов очень мало
<umren> технология крутая и нужна, но не прижилась пока
<yurau> алле? вы чо? для работы куда надо программы переписывать или писа ть заново
<yurau> я примерчики сдк компилил и креки запускал - все работает
<umren> да я так и понял
<umren> там еще компилятор свой
<umren> вот насчет того что "переписывать заново" я сомневаюсь
<umren> поддержка куда есть в очень жирных продуктах. заново их сто лет переписывать
<umren> тотже вольфрам математика :)
<umren> или 3дмакс
<umren> фотошоп вроде куду поддерживает последний.
<yurau> не сомневайся. переписывать надо
<umren> yurau: и как они успели в срок cs5 выпустит ради 1й функции переписав миллионы строк кода без багов?
<yurau> я неследил
<umren> возможно отдельным компонентом как то подключается или еще че.. я не изучал куду, но переписывать заново точно ненадо
<umren> видимо есть другие пути
<chapt> господа, вопрос - подключен стандартный рра огнелиса, до 5-й версии не обновляется, обновление появится завтра или необходимо его будет обновить вручную?
<umren> chapt: появится
<umren> ненадо ничо вручную обновлять
<arinov> yurau: дай линк на такие примерчики
<arinov> я так понял тут разрабатывать принято в эмуляторе терминала, а из IDE народ пользуется чем-нибудь?
<Fanisk> всем привет! Не подскажете, как называются библиотеки glibc в /usr/lib?
<Fanisk> ну или где можно посомтреть состовляющее?
<arinov> Fanisk: зайди в synaptic
<arinov> выбери пакет с библиотекой
<yurau> arinov: http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit-40#Linux там надо установить тулкит и сдк примерчики
<arinov> Fanisk: посмотри состав файлов
<Fanisk> синаптика нету
<arinov> Fanisk: это фронт-енд к апт-гету, значит должна быть функциональность в апт-гет
<Fanisk> а я думал к aptitude, ну да ладно, спасибо, посмотрю
<arinov> да, свободные дрова сыпят артефактами
<arinov> причем конкретно, чем дольше работаешь, тем ужаснее могут быть фокусы
<umren> arinov в коробке похожу живет xD
<SAPetrovich> всем привет
<SAPetrovich> вопрос касательно netams - умеет ли она блокировать сайты?
<arinov> для установки дров я вышел из X, выключил gdm, попытался поставить, но мне мешает модуль nouveau
<arinov> я его попытался выключить, но он даже через -f не выключается
<arinov> в чем дело?
<umren> arinov: ты наверное с вижуал студио слез?
<umren> этот вопрос насторожил :))) <arinov> я так понял тут разрабатывать принято в эмуляторе терминала, а из IDE народ пользуется чем-нибудь?
<umren> arinov: его надо игнорировать при загрузке модулей
<umren> arinov: непомню куда добавлять, поищи в гугле
<XuMuK> в блеклист
<umren> ага
<umren> точно
<Escsun> arinov, ой наломаешь ты дров)
<Escsun> arinov, что вообще потом не войдешь в иксы...
<umren> да ну.
<XuMuK> чо там ломать то
<umren> потом если чо из консоли модуль из блока убрать и все ок будет
<umren> либо загрузица в бомж режиме
 * Fitis îòîøåë (autoaway ïîñëå 30 ìèíóò îæèäàíèÿ)
<ubuntuhelp> Fitis! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<arinov> в общем блеклист кажется не помог
<arinov> я это пробовал
<arinov> до перезагрузки
<arinov> umren: вижл студио тоже ide по иде
<arinov> идее
<arinov> я в общем решил удалить этот модуль вместе с всеми драйверами видео для X
<arinov> думаю у меня должен быть один только драйвер для одной карты
<Planetic> Привет, кто-нибудь знает как красиво перевести на русский язык loosly coupling? Что-нибудь типо "слабо-связанный"?
<Planetic> /s/типо/типа
<umren> arinov: удалить плохая идея
<umren> блеклистить - хорошая
<arinov> umren: я же не буду его использовать потом
<arinov> ладно. щас поверим
<XuMuK> [Raiden], привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<XuMuK> чо то долго нет, видать чо то не вышло))
<arinov> не срабатывает мой блеклист, я добавил фразу blacklist nouveau в /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<arinov> перезапускался
<XuMuK> там еще чо то блеклистить надо
<XuMuK> ошкуптоу
<XuMuK> ой
<sterswift> подскажите пожалуйста как переименовать папки в домашней директории (например, Загрузки - Downloads) так, чтобы они через некоторое время не переименовывались в старые названия
<sterswift> ?
<Raiden> sterswift: поменяй названиия в .config/user-dirs.dirs , и в запускаемых приложениях есть что-то про папки - наверное стоит отключить.
<amgarching> vi ~/Downloads/.directory ?
<sterswift> Raiden: спасибо, сейчас попробую
<Raiden> amgarching: не
<amgarching> само по себе не может переименоваться, это он чего-то путает
<_artemka_> всего год за компом не сидел, а все так изменилось... воистину скоро роботы будут по улицам ходить....
<Raiden> amgarching: может, даже должно
<Raiden> исходя из локали
<Raiden> но можно отключить
<Raiden> _artemka_: это точно
<yurau> если я отключусервис cups я буду видеть удаленные при нтеры?
<_artemka_> Raiden: я когда уезжал таких видях-то не было, которые щас в ноутах за 20тр стоят... железо как грязь вообще стоит.... пойти с зарплаты монитор широкоформатный купить и большого ущерба для кошелька не почувствовать...
<_artemka_> *щас в ноутах за 20тр стоЯт..
<SergeyIT> _artemka_, за год ничего не изменилось....
<_artemka_> SergeyIT: ну может я до этого внимание не обращал...но все равно... плнка памяти гиговая за 400р..... впечатляет....
<yurau> _artemka_: в армии был?
<Raiden> ну да
<_artemka_> yurau: угу
<vdrandom> yurau, cups отвечает за работу всех принтеров
<Raiden> а ддр3 2гига ,если в мск , от 580рублей примерно. ддр2 стоила ощутимо дороже )
<vdrandom> она и сейчас дороже лол
<Raiden> Ну, ваще да
<_artemka_> а ддр1 еще дороже....
<Raiden> рублей от 800
<_artemka_> и на этом железе еще и тормозит всё..... 2 гига оперативы, пень4й двухядерный и юнити еле ползает... хотя удобная, мне понравилась...
<SergeyIT> _artemka_, это у разрабов мозги тупят
<Raiden> тут наверное с видеокартой у тебя что-то не то. Да пни4 тоже не очень-то. Они даже атлоны на сокетА уделать не могли, не говоря уже о современных корках и феномах.
<_artemka_> Raiden: да я тоже на видяху грешу, интеграшка...
<Raiden> сча любой целерон на ядре от корок2 быстрее
<Raiden> _artemka_: а какая именно?
<_artemka_> я просто на компе только инеты лазаю, музыку слушаю, да фильмы смотрю, мне сильно мощное и не нужно ничего, но вот то что тормозит интерфейс - выморажевает дико...
<_artemka_> сисовская какая-то, ща гляну..
<Raiden> стой
<Raiden> этого достаточно
<Raiden> Используй классик сессию, без компиза. ) Это лучше чем лаги смотреть.
<_artemka_> Raiden: юнити-2д, без компиза..
<Raiden> а.. даже так
<_artemka_> Raiden: VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP
<_artemka_> сами окошки-то вроде более менее прорисовываются, но вот переход между рабочими столами лагает
<Raiden> если pci-e есть разъем, найди бу нвидию, тыщи за 2. может какую-нить гф 7600 или гф8400\8600. Даже наверное ещё меньше такие с рук стоят
<_artemka_> и выбор приложения
<Raiden> и я думаю всё будет ок в юнити 3д )
<Raiden> Ну или готовься к апгрейду )
<_artemka_> не, мамка старая, агп там. сегодня как раз за видяшкой пойду, обещали подогнать...
<_artemka_> да не хочется железо апгрейдить из-за юнити... в классическом режими все норм работает....
<Raiden> к осени самый дешевый процессор  для платформы sandy bridge будет стоить 37$
<Raiden> можно будет почти  с любым кощельком переехать
<_artemka_> это верно...
<Raiden> правда это будет 1-ядерный целерон )  илучше брат ьчто-нить получше.
<_artemka_> ну если видяшка не поможет, то буду думать на счет апгрейда....
<_artemka_> опять же к тому же разговору про цены, комп реально можно себе позволить с зарплаты.... ну не хай-энд, но для большинства нужд хватающего...
<_artemka_> ну это если питреские зарплаты брать...
<SergeyIT> _artemka_, это где?
<_artemka_> SergeyIT: что где?
<_artemka_> питреские = питерские
<SergeyIT> _artemka_, аааа )
<SergeyIT> _artemka_, и в Питере расброс большой...
<SergeyIT> раз*
<_artemka_> в среднем они все равно выше общероссийских
<Raiden> я недавно 1 челу подбирал  видеокарту, проц, мамку, память и бп. Ну, не совсем комп, часть, для апгрейда. И надо было уложиться в 10500.
<bratka> привет ребят, есть вопрос по unity в 11.04
<Raiden> спокойно уложились ) правда не на интеле.  амд атлон 260 \ 4гб рам\ радеон 6790
<bratka> как его включить вообще???
<bratka> :D
<Raiden> bratka: 1. нужна видеокарта с поддержкой 3д нормальной и прямо установленные дрова. 2. при логине ест ьвыбор  убунту десктоп или классик сессия.
<Raiden> вот первое - это юнити
<bratka> у меня он без пасса заходит=\
<Raiden> сделай логаут
<bratka> как? :D
<Raiden> тыркни по нику на панели и выбери заверщить сессию
<bratka> ок, спасибо большое)
<SergeyIT> bratka, не смешно...
<_artemka_>  Raiden: амдшечку очень уважаю. мой мервый комп был атлон хр 2500+ хоть все и жаловались мол греются и тд, но его мне оооочень на долго хватило
<Raiden> мой прошлый тоже был 2500+ )
<bratka> и еще вопрос, где можно дрова на мышь x7 взять?
<bratka> колесико не крутит в браузерах, а ползунок  не доставляет(
<Raiden> сча правда на интеле
<Escsun> bratka, дрова тут не причем)
<SergeyIT> стареете, если вспоминать начинаете...
<bratka> а что?
<Escsun> ну тут я не подскажу ...
<Raiden> bratka: полазь по форуму, донастроить надо что-то.
<Escsun> увы юнити не пробивал
<bratka> ок, спасибки^____^
<Raiden> Хинт: с мышками от логитек обычн оработает сразу всё и  везде
<Raiden> даж с доп кнопаками
<SergeyIT> Escsun, быстро на юнити - темы клепать! )
<Escsun> SergeyIT, оно же никакое
<_artemka_> Raiden: аналогично. но я интел не покупал, так, просто нарулилась машинка быстрее той что была, вот и взял.
<Raiden> ну ясно
<SergeyIT> Escsun, зато круче всех станешь )
<Escsun> SergeyIT, да и тормозить будет не надо)
<Escsun> SergeyIT, если тут на таких мега компах тормозит он )
<Escsun> то что мне говорить уже
<Raiden> если деньги есть, рекомендую intel 2600k мамку к нему на p67 , ну и какой-нить жифорс не ниже 560 , это будет хороший самолёт :) С хорошим потенциалом для разгона
<sterswift> Raiden: я до этого спрашивал по поводу переименования директорий. сделал gedit user-dirs.dirs , переименовал, сделал логаут, все папки домашней дериктории вывалились на рабочий стол, а  user-dirs.dirs выглядит вот так: XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/" XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR="$HOME/" и тд
<Raiden> sterswift: http://paste.org.ru/?tvxhv0
<Raiden> любые пути указывай, какие удобно
<Raiden> ну и папки указаныне надо создать
<sterswift> Raiden: все то же самое. XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/" XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR="$HOME/" XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR="$HOME/" XDG_PUBLICSHARE_DIR="$HOME/" XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR="$HOME/"
<sterswift> Raiden: после ребута
<Raiden> забавно
<sterswift> ))
<Raiden> ты в запускаемые  приложения заходил?
<sterswift> нет
<Raiden> или как там в юнити автозагрузка зовется
<sterswift> у меня зубунту
<Raiden> ну тык зайди, я же писал
<JJJJ> привет
<JJJJ> есть кто
<Raiden> а я ваще в кде
<JJJJ> я скачал образ распаковал его на флеху, но он говорит error loading operating system
<Raiden> образ 11.04?
<JJJJ> да
<JJJJ> с оф сайта
<JJJJ> юсб макер который в корне там он не работает
<JJJJ> не добавляет образ
<JJJJ> это какой-то баг судя по тому что мне гугл говорит
<Raiden> можеш ьпопробовать это http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Raiden> и ещё контрольную сумму имиджа проверь
<Raiden> битый может слил
<JJJJ> сделаю
<JJJJ> спасибо за помощь
<inkvizitor68sl>  
<sterswift> Raiden: напомни, пожалуйста, что запускаемых приложениях нужно сделать?
<Raiden> sterswift: ну там что-то будет про dirs или user disr
<Raiden> или сделай скриншот окна. У меня просто другая де
<sterswift> Raiden: отправляю принтскрин
<Raiden> ох ёлки
<Raiden> не дойдет
<sterswift> Raiden: gjxtve&
<sterswift> почему?
<Raiden> http://itmages.ru/
<Raiden> без понятия, лень настраивать
<sterswift> Raiden: http://itmag.es/3h2yO
<Raiden> ну вот там автозапуск приложений закладка
<sterswift> Raiden: http://itmag.es/4jAgq
<JJJJ> та же ошибка
<JJJJ> что ж за хуйня
<Raiden> sterswift: сдаюсь, незнаю. В гноме есть там кое-что ещё ) для автосмены имен при смене локализации
<Raiden> в след раз сразу уточняй что хфце. Я бы может промолчал бы
<sterswift> Raiden: хорошо, буду разбираться, спасибо
<Raiden> вот как саппортить этот линукс, если у всех разыне де. Т.е. пол системы не такое как у меня или у кого-то ещё.
<skai> Raiden: дык консоленька то есть у всех
<skai> @kban JJJJ 3600 !rules
<skai> и все сидят главное
<skai> молчат
<Raiden> skai: это не показатель в общем-то, я могу в винду поставить цигвин с башем
<skai> Raiden: ну свои личные пристрастия в постельных утехах оставь при себе:)
<Raiden> )
<Raiden> Ну ладно, буду знать теперь что про хфце лучше молчать
<sperunov> Всем привет.
<Raiden> каноникал ещё добавила в этот венигрет своё юнити
<sterswift> Raiden: получилось! сначала надо переименовать в файловом менеджере, потом в user-dirs.dirs
<Raiden> Ну ок
<Raiden> значит не зря флудили
<sperunov> Братце, у кого-нибудь работает камера в скайпе последней версии (бета) на amd64?
<Raiden> 2.2.0.25 скайп. Работает
<sperunov> хм
<Raiden> посмотри работает ли вообще где-нить
<sperunov> раньше работала моя камера в скайпе, когда ещё 9.04 был
<sperunov> Но они выпустили новую версию скайпа и всё.
<sperunov> перепробовал кучу всего. что пишут в инете, не выходит
<Raiden> что-то сомневаюсь что в скайпе проблема
<sperunov> почему же?
<sperunov> В других местах камера работает, например в omelge
<sperunov> или ещё где
<Raiden> а.. Теперь не сомневаюсь
<Raiden> )
<sperunov> )
<sperunov> В чём же дело? В дравах?
<flintstone> почему у меня так жудко тормозит deluge, что можно сделать?
<Raiden> модель вебкам какая?
<Raiden> flintstone: transmission не предлагать?
<Raiden> )
<sperunov> что это?
<flintstone> Raiden: не нравится он мне
<sperunov> а
<flintstone> Raiden: торрентов 71, вроде раздач нет
<flintstone> но иногда просто жуть как долго думает...
<Raiden> я не пользовался, незнаю.
<Raiden> может как-то с io связано, с дисковой активностью т.е.
<sperunov> Де можно глянуть точную модель, а то Я не помню
<sperunov> Logitech QuickCam
<Raiden> если нет - то наверное только багрепортить или менять
<flintstone> может быть
<flintstone> только вот как это лечится..
<flintstone> ща зайду на форум полистаю
<Raiden> sperunov: попробуй это
<Raiden> sudo apt-get install lib32v4l-0 libv4l-0
<Raiden> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<sperunov> Я конечно пробовал подобные вещи
<sperunov> но спробую ещё разок
<sperunov> невероятно
<sperunov> Я раз 10 это пробовал
<sperunov> заработало. Благодарствую
<sperunov> Может потому что Я там подулял эти библиотеки и потом заново их поставил
<sperunov> поудалял
<skai> Raiden: а ниче что давно v4l2 рулит и педалит?
<flintstone> sperunov: а какая собственно проблемма с камерой?
<sperunov> уже никакой, Но в скайпе она не показывала.
<sperunov> И то что Raeden написал, Я уже пробовал. Но тут получилось. не знаю почему
<flintstone> sperunov: у меня была такая проблемма, я от нее намного проще избавлялся.. ща покажу
<sperunov> Я там нахимичил с пакетами ia**** что скайп вообще не запускался, потом не помню что делал )
<flintstone> sperunov: я просто запускал со скайпом нужные библиотеки одновременно типа - LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<flintstone> и прикручивал это ко всем значкам скайпа..
<sperunov> да, Я находил это решение в инете. Но оно не работало, почти две ночи проковырялся.
<sperunov> А сейчас заработало, но ещё прошлой ночью Я был в кедах, а сегодня опять гнома оседлал )
<sperunov> Может в этом причина
<flintstone> не знаю..
<sperunov> кстати, кто-то писал, Что у него именно после этого заработало.
<sperunov> как это значку прикрутить?
<sperunov> Создать кнопку запускающию скрипт конечно могу, может по другому можено, по проще?
<Escsun> sperunov, это и так очень просто))
<sperunov> =)  нУ ВДруг можно ещё проще )
<flintstone> sperunov: я сделал баш скрипт который запускает при запуске системы сразу 2 акаунта скайпа, мой и жены
<sperunov> Удобно. А кто-нибудь пользуется списком листов из скайп в пиджине?
<shenmue> нет
<flintstone> sperunov: echo login password | skype --pipelogin
<flintstone> sperunov: или в твоем случае - echo login password | LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype --pipelogin
<sperunov> да в моём случае просто LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype  =)
<Raiden> skai: v4l2 никуда не педалит если драйвера нет
<sperunov> Я то 1 пользователь
<Raiden> вообще , достаточно 1 значек поменять, в меню гнома, через редактор меню
<Raiden> имхо
<Raiden> если не гном или кде - ссзб
<flintstone> интересно, скайп умеет работать через i2p сеть..?
<sperunov> блин, вообще бы избавиться от него.
<sperunov> jabber поддерживает видео или только аудио?
<flintstone> sperunov: скажи это всем друзьям в списке контактов :)
<amgarching> sperunov: echo /usr/lib/libv4l >> /etc/ld.so.conf.d/skype.conf && ldconfig
<flintstone> sperunov: и видео тоже.. причем очень даже не плохо..
<sperunov> хм
<sperunov> Сложно перевести их жаббер
<flintstone> тот же мэйл ру или гугл ток используют протокол xmpp
<sperunov> А кто-нибудь держит скайп в песочнице?
<sperunov> В РитмБоксе ещё не придумали, как бороться с кодировкой CP1251?
<flintstone> sperunov: я давно перевел всю свою аудиотеку в utf-8
<sperunov> Я так тоже делал, но вот Я потерял данные с винта по глупости и опять это всё делать...
<flintstone> через quodlibet там есть плагин
<sperunov> ДЛя Амарока было просто.. удалить какие-то пакеты или 1 пакет и всё
<Raiden> sudo apt-get install python-mutagen ;  find / -iname "*.mp3" -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -e CP1251 --remove-v1
<flintstone> Raiden: и что это делает?
<Raiden> вообще есть плейеры с автодетектом, но я предпочитаю конвертить
<sperunov> Конвертит, видимо
<Raiden> flintstone: убирает старые версии тегов и конвертить в утф8
<Raiden> только от / может быть долго, папку сами укажите
<flintstone> Raiden: а не бывает что путается?
<Raiden> да вроде небыло
<Raiden> изитаг ещё вариант
<flintstone> возьму на вооружение
<Raiden> из того что я использовал
<Raiden> qmmp, deadbeef , amarok (последний) умеют автодетект. И вроде ещё audacious
<sperunov> Я уже пробую ковертить
<sperunov> ща глянем,что выйдет
<flintstone> помню что когдато давно я такое делал
<flintstone> но по моему я конвертил папку с обычными текстовыми файлами
<sperunov> )
<valenok> здрасьте о.о
<sperunov> Здравия
<sperunov> кому нравится Юнити?
<flintstone> мне не нравится.. ненавижу когда навязывают новые фичи
<flintstone> и причем вживляют до кости.. в систему..
<sperunov> мне тоже не сподоболся. Перешёл на КДЕ, но потянуло снова на ГНОМ и поставил 10.10
<flintstone> чувствую что скоро откажусь я от ubuntu
<shenmue> отряд не заметит потери бойца
<Raiden> Ну не так всё страшно. юнити удаляется. Конечно лучше бы сделали выбор при установке. Или лучше бы сделали двд носитель основным и нормальный установщик с выбором что ставить
<flintstone> я до сих пор сижу на 10.04 остальные не нравятся
<flintstone> shenmue: хочу перейти на gentoo
<sperunov> ого
<sperunov> Сурово
<flintstone> много читал думаю что осили.. но страшно начинать
<sperunov> Чем привлекает? Тем что больше руками нужно работать?
<flintstone> думаю что настраивать буду не меньше недели :)
<sperunov> :)
<Raiden> если мануал прочитать как ставит ьи обновлять, то сложного там нет. Вопрос только нужно ли.
<flintstone> sperunov: тем что там все компилится и лучше взаимодействует с железом
<Raiden> если не нравится убунта, я бы советывал опенсусе или федору или даже мандриву
<Raiden> Хотя меня не обязательно слушать
<flintstone> федора интересная, но всетаки попробую генту..
<Raiden> попытка не пытка )
<shenmue> ставишь мяту. обычный гном. гном три в ней не скоро будет
<sperunov> что такое мята?
<flintstone> linux mint
<shenmue> linux mint
<flintstone> sperunov: пробовал.. не понравилось
<Raiden> в гном3 не на столько страшен, как может показаться. Если не нравится гномшелл , хотя там есть фича в виде расширений и того что всё на js    - можно сильно изменять.
<sperunov> ок )
<Raiden> ...если не понравиться, есть фаллбек моде, т.е. обычный гном с панельками
<sperunov> помоему все эти фичи отвлекают.
<Raiden> можно даже компиз заюзать
<sperunov> ОТЛИЧНО Отконвертировал Теги!!!!!
<flintstone> с каждым годом чувствую что комп стареет :)
<Raiden> единственная проблема в убунте - тем кто захочет гном, надо будет держать или выпиливать юнити, или делать свою сборку )
<sperunov> это стоит отметить кружкой зелёного чай
<Raiden> ну или ставить с миниизо без гуи , а потом накатывать гном
<Raiden> или что хотите
<Raiden> sperunov: )
<sperunov> =)
<flintstone> этот юнити годен в принципе только для ноутов.. и то только для домохозяек
<Raiden> Немног офттопа. Я тут подсел на шиповник с каркаде. В пакетиках.  В ашане продается.
<flintstone> не понимаю зачем они его продвигают
<Raiden> наверное думают, что убунте проще занять нишу переносных компов, где будет часто использоватся тачскрин и мало места на экране
<Raiden> и как бы сделал попытку сделать ифейс для этого
<Raiden> даже дефолтно еядро собрано с таймером прерываний 100гц
<Raiden> явно что бы батарейку не сажать, в ущерб отзывчивости
<sperunov> Мабудь они стремяться догнать МАК по красоте или типо того
<Raiden> Ну это наверное тоже )
<sperunov> Зря только ) Теряется своя особенность
<Raiden> я думаю в команде каноникал ноуты почти у всех. Это влияет )
<Raiden> в том числе макбуки
<sperunov> на макбуке убунту делают ))
<Raiden> или просто как я сказал выше оценка рынка, и попытка занять конкретные ниши
<sperunov> Хотят стать ещё более юзерфрендли
<sperunov> что б не для программеров была система ориентирована, а для обывателя, так сказать, ну да. это походу и есть ниша
<Raiden> на самом деле это общие тенденции. Посмотрите на гном шелл или на видео и ифейсе виндовс 8
<Raiden> все стремятся сделать унифицированный ифейс для тачскринов и  переносных компов
<Raiden> пользователи десктопов конечн немного страдают )
<flintstone> Raiden: я не против.. новшевств просто с каждым
<Raiden> что-нибудь выпиливают или ломают?
<Raiden> )
<flintstone> релизом все труднее настроить себе така как хочется
<Raiden> Ну, я пока такого не замечал.
<flintstone> Raiden: есть даже в мелочах
<sperunov> Так значит никто не держит скайп в песочнице?
<Raiden> sperunov: лень сильнее паранои )
<sperunov> ахахахахаа
<flintstone> sperunov: в какой песочнице?
<sperunov> AppArmor например
<sperunov> типо ограничивает действие приложения.
<sperunov> Моя параноЯ поддерживается некоторыми фактами
<flintstone> sperunov: какими?
<sperunov> Связанными со скайпом.
<sperunov> Офтоп )
<Raiden> я где-то видел статью на русском , пример как использовать аппармор
<Raiden> толи на ibm толи на хабре
<flintstone> sperunov: озвучь :)
<sperunov> да полно про эту песочницу и скайп
<Raiden> в общем, найдешь если надо
<sperunov> ВК создавали, что б перевести людей в скайп (ну и не только), Потом шумихи были по поводу того, Что скайп и  ICQ прослушивают спец службы. Затем через пару лет или чуть меньше заговорили, о том, что Спец службы не могу прослушивать скайп и потому Ð
<sperunov> в ВК ныне появилась графа в данный Skype:
<flintstone> sperunov http://i2p2.de и ты вылечишь свою параною :)
<sperunov> ))
<flintstone> http://www.i2p2.de/index_ru.html
<sperunov> и потом нарыл статей, мол скайп лазает по папкам пользователя и в файлах ФФ лазает. Что-то типо того.
<flintstone> там и безопасная почта и irc каналы и джабер
<flintstone> sperunov: что делает скайп известно только разработчикам
<Raiden> а теперь ещё владелец скайпа - мс
<Raiden> )
<sperunov> вот-вот
<sperunov> Скайп через AppArmor гоняли и там видно было что он читал
<sperunov> Ещё в 2008 году эта статейка появилась
<sperunov> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=95261
<sperunov> оу, даже в 2007ом
<Raiden> думаю даныне воруют все. Или оставляют максимум возможностей для этого, на случай если пригодится.
<Raiden> )
<sperunov> =)
<sperunov> вот такие плюшк
<sperunov> и
<sperunov> Причин для собирания данных о пользователях сети Интернет через разные вещи конечно очень много
<sperunov> Потому вопрос безопасности очень серьёзен, ну для меня )
<sperunov> Самый безопасный способ общения это наверно переписка вручную на листике с последующим уничтожением оных )  И что б апонент был в двух шагах от передачи сообщения, что б не перехватили. :D
<Raiden> )
<Raiden> в некоторых случаях так и есть
<Raiden> Тут недавно читал, что армия китая диалап широко использует.
<sperunov> хотя службы ставят свои фичи (имею ввиду аппаратные) прям у правайдера
<flintstone> i2p + gpg
<Raiden> для передачи инфы.
<sperunov> Что это значит?
<flintstone> и пока они расшивруют, будет поздно :)
<Raiden> вообще, безопасность нужна там где нужна. Если комп домашний со всякой ерундой, то можно не париться
<sperunov> конечно, это понятно )
<flintstone> Raiden: я тоже так думаю
<Raiden> Хотя если у тебя высокий пост или соц положение, а на компе какая-нить гейская порнуха. Наверное можно и побеспокоиться. А то вдруг в прессе всплывет )
<flintstone> :D
<Escsun> Raiden, ты раскрыл страшную тайну как ты мог)
<sperunov> не только это )
<Escsun> шутка, по теме домашний комп со всяким хламом никому не надо ..
<sperunov> домашние компы исследуют, для того, что б знать, что нарвится пользователю. Для дальнейшей ориентации в массах всей мультимедии
<Raiden> я просто пример привел когда актуально ) Я не имел кого-то в виду )
<sperunov> У всех работает Alt+PrrScr?
<sperunov> У меня ниразу, но должен, Я полагаю
<sperunov> или он в буфер сохраняет скрин окна?
<Raiden> работало в гном2 у меня. как вариант, сделай себе запускалку с gnome-screenshot --interactive
<Raiden> нет, не в буфер
<sperunov> Благодарю!
<Raiden> посмотри ещё настройки горячвих клавиш
<sperunov> Я в справке этой программы даже команды такой не нашёл
<Raiden> я не скажу сча где они точно.
<sperunov> что б окно фоткать
<Raiden> бывает. gnome-screenshot --help
<sperunov> gnome-screenshot --help
<sperunov> ой )
<Escsun> ахха)
<sperunov> вот засада
<sperunov> а тут есть
<Raiden> ещё заменители есть
<sperunov> А ещё оказывается не можна добавиь комбинацию клавишь алт+ПртСцр
<Raiden> shutter например
<sperunov> Что делает Alt+F12
<sperunov> или ничего не делат?
<sperunov> А то Я её случано назначил не туда
<Raiden> помню в гноме такого
<Raiden> НЕ*
<sperunov> Я тоже )
<sperunov> В кде это отключает эфекты
<Raiden> в компизе могло что-то значить, но если переназначил уже не важно
<sperunov> ясно
<sperunov> ну значит ничего важного
<nexxxt> ку
<sperunov> ку
<Raiden> у меня не отключает, я сча в кде
<sperunov> а
<Raiden> всё такое у всех разное...
<Raiden> )
<sperunov> alt+cnrt
<sperunov> Ctrl*
<nexxxt> и форма и размер
<sperunov> alt+ctrl+f12
<sperunov> во
<Raiden> alt+ctrl+f12 меня переключает на 12 консоль
<Raiden> как и все alt+ctrl+f*
<sperunov> ну значит Я не помню )
<Raiden> )
<nexxxt> их всего 6 вроде раньше было:-(
<sperunov> ну что-то с ф12 там было отключение
<Raiden> нет, это логин весит на 6, по умолчанию. А консолей в зависимости от настроек ядра до 256
<Raiden> число примерное, давно интересовался. Меняется при сборке ядра
<nexxxt> мне и трех хватало, хотя...
<nexxxt> недавно советовал челу самый быстрый браузер для просмотра порно
<sperunov> хаха
<nexxxt> links
<sperunov> в консоли
<nexxxt> угу
<sperunov> он типо флэш поддерживает и картинки?
<sperunov> Забавно было бы
<nexxxt> смотреть можно даже школьникам младших классов
<sperunov> хахаха
<nexxxt> и грузится быстро и траффик не ест
<sperunov> а w3m или как там его, не такой крутой?
<nexxxt> тоже подходит
<Raiden> если хватает или не нужны, можете убрать из /etc/init файлы tty3.conf и т.д , их там 6 , оставив 1 или 2.
<Raiden> будет на 4-5 ненужных процессов меньше
<Raiden> или можете создать ещё )
<nexxxt> я, к сожалению, уже давно просто пользователь, линукс-пользователь.
<sperunov> Кто-нибудь в /etc/fstab прописывал монтирование НТФС???
<nexxxt> делал когда-то
<Raiden> да наверное все
<Raiden> ещё вопросы? :)
<sperunov> интересно, Что после этого, удалиение файлов с нтфс удаляется, а не в карзину, аесли так же сделать под кде, то всё нормально
<Asti> q all
<Raiden> это не знаю
<sperunov> Здрасте
<sperunov> видно?
<sperunov> Raiden: вот так?
<Raiden> угу
<sperunov> а у тебя выделено сообщение?
<KungFux> Что видно? :)
<sperunov> да так )
<Raiden> выделено
<baronos> Привет всем, где можно найти гайд по conky со всеми командами, ну хотя бы где написанно как можно поставить картики и раскидать их по разным углам рабочего стола)
<skai> man conky
<Raiden> !conky
<ubuntuhelp> мощный и легко настраиваемый системный монитор. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky или http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0
<Raiden> и на странице ихней наверное.
<Raiden> Мне хватило примеров
<skai> Raiden: ну нафига?в мане вся инфа
<Raiden> для моих скромных нужд
<baronos> ${image ~/.conky/base.png -p 10,0 -s 339x86} это я понял, но проблема в том что когда я меняю координаты допустим в левую часть экрана то она исчезает(
<Raiden> ну пусть и ман почитает - я не против  )
<Raiden> может перекрывается чем-то? другие строки эти координаты юзают
<Raiden> фиг знает
<baronos> Можно мега нубозавровский вопрос? можно ли в терминале сохранить все что вывела команда man conky?
<baronos> в текстовый фаил я не добавил...
<Raiden> man conky > ~/man.txt ; less ~/man.txt
<baronos> Raiden, Огромное спасибо)
<Raiden> http://radeon.ru/?select=more&f=2011_06&new=148
<vdrandom> надо запасаться ._.
<Free-Master> привет, народ подскажите, как скопировать с носителя файлы и папки, и при копировании раздать им права пользователя на чтение
<Raiden> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/ambiance-finally-ported-to-gtk3-ubuntu.html
<vdrandom> что ж у этих юнити и гномощелей такие тени уродские...
<vdrandom> Free-Master, после копирования пройтись по ним chmod.
<Raiden> чег ов них уродского?
<vdrandom> радиус большой
<Raiden> а..
<madw0lf> доброго времени суток!
<vdrandom> скукоженные скроллбары - ня
<Raiden> я всегда увеличвал и это настраивается , по крайней мере в компиз \ юнити
<vdrandom> уже в гтк3 :)
<Raiden> скукоженные подходящее слово
<madw0lf> я тут сдуру на 11.04 обновился.. как даунгрейд гному сделать?
<Raiden> Это слово отражает то что происходит с интерфесом программ после появления тачей и нетбуков
<Raiden> с планшетами
<skai> madw0lf: дык гном в версии 2.32 и в 11.04 и в 10.10
<Raiden> madw0lf: делай лог офф , выберай классик сессию
<madw0lf> к сожалению, уже поздно...
<Raiden> ?
<Raiden> обновился до чего?
<Raiden> не понял почему поздно )
<madw0lf> первым делом я выкосил юнити и обновился из gnome3 ppa
<Raiden> аа. сек
<Raiden> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Raiden> sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<Raiden> потом сделай до кучи sudo install  ubuntu-desktop
<Raiden> будет примерн окак по умолчанию
<madw0lf> пробую
<Raiden> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop т.е.
<Raiden> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-1104.html
<Raiden> если ещё у кого-то руки чешутся
<Free-Master> vdrandom: так их много, может есть команда чтоб назначить права на папку и на все вложенные папки
<Raiden> chmod и chown имеют ключи -R рекурсивно
<Raiden> но они не различают файлы и папки
<Raiden> наверное можно использовать find
<Raiden> find . -type d -exec chmod 775 {} \;
<Raiden> если есть способ проще - я его незнаю )
<vdrandom> так это
<vdrandom> это надо если нужно давать-отнимаь права н исполнение
<vdrandom> речь же шла о записи
<Raiden> chmod 555
<Raiden> r-x
<vdrandom> зачем?
<vdrandom> a-w
<vdrandom> нафига восьмеричные гонять, чтобы отобрать права на запись?
<vdrandom> это неудобно и непрактично же :)
<Raiden> Я показал так как мне удобно
<Raiden> обьясни по другому, если не лень
<vdrandom> chmod a-w -R /path/to/dir
<vdrandom> что там объяснять-то? :)
<Raiden> только...
<Raiden> chmod a-w -R /path/to/dir - будет рекурсивно для всего
<Raiden> а просили для папок
<Raiden> поэтому финд
<vdrandom> а, ну да
<Raiden> или я стал очень дословно воспринимать )
<vdrandom> просто соответствующим образом изменить синтаксис chmod
<vdrandom> вместо цифр - a-w
<Ivan_The_Terribl> А вот кто знает, почему отваливается ссессия ssh с такой ошибкой:  Write failed: Broken pipe ?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> *сессия.
<vdrandom> кстати, о чмоде: кратко - a=all, u=user, g=group, o=others, rwx объяснять не надо, думаю. + и -, надеюсь, тоже :)
<vdrandom> может, скрипт кривой Ivan_The_Terribl
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Какой скрипт :) ?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Джаббер кто-нибудь юзает?
<vdrandom> какой-то странный вопрос задал
<Escsun> Ivan_The_Terribl, ага
<Escsun> вопрос конечно странный ))
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Мне сервер потестировать. Кинешь в личку аккаунт?
<Escsun> а че там его тестить то?)
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Ну, работает или я что-то недонастроил :) .
<Escsun> Ivan_The_Terribl, все просто берешь любой сервак, регаешься там и заходишь тот же акк от гугли можешь использовать )
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Попробую, спасибо.
<sperunov> хайль )
<sperunov> вчера поставил Ubuntu 10.10... Обновилъ систему. но фаерФркс как был 3,6 так и остался. В Kubuntu 11.04 у меня обновлялся аж до версии 5. В чём может быть дело?
<vdrandom> не привезли в репы ещё
<vdrandom> а может и не привезут
<vdrandom> подключи официальный ppa mozilla
<sperunov> так это не у меня одного?
<sperunov> Вроде в убунте ФФ был 4ой какой-то версией
<NoOova> Escsun: привет выручай
<Escsun> NoOova, поже )
<Night> Всем привет:-)
<NoOova> я ппц вообщею я забыыыл... как эта игра называется на телефон на яве там на молтоцикле ездиш
<sperunov> првиет
<shenmue> гравити дефендед
<Escsun> NoOova, gravity defied
<NoOova> ппц моему мозгу измученному матаном
<NoOova> спасибо
<NoOova> ато я чуть все пальцы не сгрыз пока вспомина
<shenmue> есть сайт с модами
<shenmue> там по 15000 трасс в каждом классе оО
<Night> Целую жизнь можно ездить
<Escsun> shenmue, свои лучше)
<artus> Night, каакой любопытный ты )
<sperunov> Такая беда. Из зип архива распаковывает файлы с кракозябрами.
<shenmue> =)
<sperunov> Раньше такое было с rar. А с ЗИП никогда
<artus> sperunov, на форум, там репы с патценым зипом
<artus> *ч
<sperunov> Благодарю
<Raiden> с рар как раз иногда, лечится например открытием в ark
<Raiden> а вот зип это проблема
<Raiden> где-то видел анзип с иконв  патчем
<artus> да не проблема уже) репы с правельным запом есть )
<Raiden> ок
<artus> кстати
<artus> !zip
<ubuntuhelp> Файлы архивов с расширениями .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace и др. можно открыть при помощи file-roller (в GNOME), Ark (в KDE) или Xarchiver (в XFCE). См. также https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Raiden> мозно боту инфу вписать на !unzip
<artus> угу, надо будет добавить
<artus> !unzip
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unzip'
<sperunov> можно открыть, А запокавать можно?
<artus> sperunov, а пакуеш ты уже с нормальной кодировкой )
<artus> sperunov, ссылку на пост с репами дай если нашол
<Raiden> можно , но зип старый формат не знающий о кодировках и плохо сжимающий
<sperunov> не нашёл ещё
<Raiden> если надо передать винюзеру лучше в рар или 7z
<sperunov> не искал
<Raiden> лучше даже 7z , он бесплатен и в винде + винрар вроде умеет открывать
<sperunov> что-то Я не помню, что б у меня было кракозябры из зипа
<artus> ну если уж 7z то в lzma паковать)
<Raiden> sperunov: у тебя другой дист рили зипы без кирилицы
<Raiden> )
<sperunov> tar.gz.bz.bz2.7z )
<sperunov> мега архивация )
<Raiden> и зашифровать
<sperunov> да!)
<artus> и забыть)
<sperunov> ахаха
<sperunov> о
<sperunov> Проблему с ЗИПом решена
<sperunov> $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:frol/zip-i18n
<sperunov> $ sudo apt-get update
<sperunov> $ sudo apt-get install libnatspec0
<sperunov> $ sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<sperunov> Вот такое нашёл
<Raiden> 2 чата в 1 окне, что в общем-то баян http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0621/h_1308604342_0eb82f77df.png
<Escsun> Raiden, табы рулят ))
<shenmue> тилк лох
<shenmue> оО
<boomboorum> Как можно узнать IP адрес человека с которым общяешся по XMPP? Ну или хотябы страну?
<Escsun> boomboorum, а спросить не судьба ?
<boomboorum> Escsun: Судьба, да вот не совсем доверяю.
<Escsun> boomboorum, а если он использует какую то китайскую проксю ))
<boomboorum> Escsun: согласен, но хотябы поробовать можно (Плюс я не считаю этого человека сильно образованным в компьютерной части, просто не доверяю)
<boomboorum> Escsun:  Просто она меня уже один раз так обводила, типо поехала тудато а сама в соседнем доме
<vdrandom> бросай эту обманщицу ._.
<vdrandom> Raiden, цветовая схема ня.
<Raiden> )
<boomboorum> vdrandom: так этож просто знакомая которая любит пошутить
<vdrandom> тогда пошути сам
<vdrandom> :)
<vdrandom> при передаче данных, если не используется прокся, можно ип узнать
<vdrandom> передаче файлов*
<artus> boomboorum, ну как бе ip человека в жабире далеко не показатель )
<vdrandom> вроде бы :)
<vdrandom> а вообще пригласи её сюда например
<vdrandom> в irc IP палится на раз
<boomboorum> Я повторяю, человек не совсем компьютерной грамотности а вы хотите что бы она в IRC зашла
<vdrandom> жаббир она может, а irc нет?
<vdrandom> заведи у себя сайтик и дай ссылку. а потом по access_log посмотри, откуда зашли лол
<boomboorum> Так кто вы думаете это жаббир ей ставил
<shenmue> я
<boomboorum> shenmue:  поднял настроение
<shenmue> незачто =)
<boomboorum> Ну так никто подсказать не может? Я знаю что при передаче напрямую (Ну картинки там всякие) IP светится. Ну вот где его посмотреть хоть убей не помню
<vdrandom> будь суров, узай нетстат!
<vdrandom> ну или iftop :)
<shenmue> попроси у нее скриншот странички скорости интернета с яндекса
<shenmue> под любым предлогом
<shenmue> или если сам ей жабу ставил то не понимаю зачем тебе ип
<artus> а лутше скан договора на подключение к инету) детский сад )
<shenmue> ип может быть динамическим так что толку мало
<vdrandom> ачочо, хорошая мысль. и пусть скан паспорта и фоточку с /b/ приложит
<vdrandom> а то вдруг это не она вообще
<vdrandom> :
<vdrandom> :)
<boomboorum> :D
<boomboorum> Так это все на лаптопе
<boomboorum> А лаптопы имеют физическую способность легко перемещятся из точки а в сточку б
<vdrandom> поэтому - ещё и фоточку с вебки
<vdrandom> а по фону - определишь, дома она или нед
<artus> и справку от участкового )
<vdrandom> а лучше сам слетай и проверь
<vdrandom> там она или нет
<vdrandom> О_о
<vdrandom> нетсплит!
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, опять не спишь
<victor0000> !ok
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ok'
<black_ru> Прив всем
<TomFarr> black_ru, ку
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-21
<kil> Здравствуйте все
<arinov> мертвый язык в мертвой виртуальной машине, сделаной для мертвой операционной системе, работает в эмуляторе этой мертвой системы под управлением gnu/linux
<arinov> впечатляет
<Zabadzzzz> Доброе утро. Не подскажете можно ли разбить интернет (ADSL) на 2 компьютера с помощью сплиттера какого-нить
<Zabadzzzz> тоесть кабель от можема идет в сплиттер +2 кабеля от двух компов тоже в сплиттер
<Zabadzzzz> так покатит?
<The_MEk> нет
<The_MEk> либо свич
<Zabadzzzz> либо...
<The_MEk> а модем usb?
<Zabadzzzz> нет
<The_MEk> или по витухе к компу цепляется
<Zabadzzzz> да
<Zabadzzzz> именно так
<The_MEk> тогда свич
<The_MEk> ну или роутер
<Zabadzzzz> телефон--сплиттер--модем--сетевая карта
<The_MEk> смотря в каком режиме модем
<The_MEk> всё правильно
<The_MEk> если хочешь другой комп цеплять
<The_MEk> то либо бери другой модем, либо бери свитч маленький, либо роутер, либо в один из компов вторую сетевуху втыкай и мост настраивай
<Zabadzzzz> а если модем
<Zabadzzzz> перевести из бриджа в роутер?
<The_MEk> а на модеме один ethernet порт или больше?
<Zabadzzzz> 1
<Zabadzzzz> один
<The_MEk> ТОГДА В ЛЮБОМ СЛУЧАЕ НАДО КАК МИНИМУМ СВИЧ
<The_MEk> сори
<Zabadzzzz> дада, понял. Не надо на меня капсить :)
<The_MEk> с ноута не совсем удобно иногда печатать
<The_MEk> никто не в курсе, где ekiga настройки держит?
<vdrandom|away> The_MEk, в gconf, вестимо
<vdrandom|away> этож гномотулза :)
<maxim200> здравствуйте! скажите, почему для ubuntu 10.04 lts недоступно новое ядро (2.39) через обновления? его можно только вручную скомпилировать.
<SergeyIT> maxim200, так надо, LTS - стабильная версия убунты, жди следующую
<maxim200> ок. будем ждать 13.04
<SergeyIT> maxim200, 12.04
<maxim200> "поддерживаемую до 2013 г." или она после выхода новой еще год поддерживаться будет?
<SergeyIT> да
<maxim200> тогда совсем чуть-чуть осталось. а вы не знаете она на юнити все том же будет? или на гноме?
<SergeyIT> думаю, если допилят юнити, то на нем
<gsmart> re
<SergeyIT> ук
<gsmart> åñòü êòî?
<ubuntuhelp> gsmart! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> никого
<gsmart> есть кто?
<gsmart> вопрос нестандартного типа
<gsmart> как сделать разрешение на запуск программ по времени
<gsmart> чтоб в игры на работе в линухе играли только в обеденное время
<SergeyIT> уволить пару человек за игру в другое время
<gsmart> не
<The_MEk> для всех хорошим не будешь, сноси все игры и проблем нет
<gsmart> <The_MEk> не надо меня уить, ок?
<gsmart> <The_MEk> нечего ответить - лучше промолчи
<The_MEk> gsmart: ну я так монимаю ограничить игры только в обед ты хочешь не по собственной воле?
<gsmart> <The_MEk> значит ты ничего не понимаешь :)
<The_MEk> gsmart: смелое заявление
<gsmart> просто есть время у админов, когда им сучно)
<The_MEk> хех... ну в этом случае пожалуй только административная мера сработает
<SergeyIT> gsmart, это как же ты хочешь админов построить? )
<The_MEk> ибо если админы, то как запустить игрулю думаю найдут
<gsmart> лол
<shenmue> я вас категорически привествую
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Слушайте, как в файлселекторе отключить показ скрытых файлов? Это только мешает.
<NamolemKa> Привет
<NamolemKa> как можно уменьшить время выползания юнайти ? эти 0.5-0.8 секунд создают ощущение тормознутости(
<NamolemKa> Тут есть кто живой ?
<sperunov> Всем Здравия!
<Ivan_The_Terribl> И тебе.
<lamre48[web]> ребята подскажите плиз как в убунту 11.04 сделать звук через hdmi
<lamre48[web]> d dbylt hf,jnftn f d ,ert ytn
<lamre48[web]> в винде работает
<sperunov> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/linux-hardware/3938140
<sperunov> Помогло?
<SergeyIT> что-то тихо сегодня
<sperunov> Как в морге?
<rapidsp> буйных мало
<skai> значит санитары хорошо работают
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/06/21/rosstat/
<skai> не туда
<sperunov> :)
<SergeyIT> skai, это мы и так знаем (
<skai> я про заголовок.звучит так, будто у них было задание - снизить.и они отчитываются о проделанной работе
<rapidsp> дустом не пробовали )
<Guest18360> Как избавится от бана? в этом чате?
<Guest18360> Кто виноват втом что забанили rustamubu ? признайтесь честно!
<artus> @kick Guest18360на форум с притензиями
<artus> @kick Guest18360 на форум с притензиями
<Guest18360> А как это исправить? я же никого ниоскорблял и вобще никому ничего плохого неделал
<artus> Guest18360, для недоходчивых, бан тебе походу за флуд влепили
<artus> судя по логам
<Guest18360> И что теперь какой выход из положения?
<artus> ждать пока снимут )
<Guest18360> Сколько ждать?
<artus> @kban --host Guest18360 оффтоп
<gsmart> как сделать разрешение на запуск программ по времени?
<artus> man cron
<gsmart> нет
<gsmart> мне надо чтоб напрмер аську можно было запускать САМОМУ только в определенный промежуток времени
<artus> в смысле разрешение на запуск по времени
<artus> ?
<gsmart> например с 13 до 14 часов
<artus> ну только костыли какаие нить городить
<gsmart> имхо башем как нить
<gsmart> чтоб проверял время заданное с системным
<gsmart> если в промежутке, то ок, запускает
<gsmart> если нет - то терминайтед
<gsmart> норм костыль?
<artus> ну как то так
<gsmart> теперь - как реализовать?
<gsmart> кто шарит?
<artus> башем как нить   :)
<Raiden> gsmart: я думаю тоже крон, chmod -x и +x в разное время.
<Raiden> Другой вариант - фаервол или прокси, с соотв правилами перекрытия аси
<gsmart> <Raiden> идея кстати, но по крону на каждом компе - руками надо будет, и для каждого бинарника
<gsmart> а по башу - шаблонно можно было бы
<gsmart> у меня просто парк 100+ компов
<gsmart> с убунту
<artus> в принципе да , можно тупо чмодом снимать права и ставить
<artus> тогда проще резать фаерволом
<gsmart> <Raiden> речь не о сетевых программах
<gsmart> а о тех-же играх
<gsmart> )
<Raiden> резать тогда надо порты , у вас там наверное есть роутер или сервер
<Raiden> gsmart: тогда незнаю
<gsmart> ы
<jham> что за террор, дайте людям аськой пользоваться
<gsmart> чую пойду фулл ман баш читать((
<gsmart> <jham> да хер на аську то
<gsmart> читай внимательно
<artus> нафига тогда вообще игры ставить на бубунту если ее по времени ркезать надо )
<artus> @kick gsmart иди читай правила
<Raiden> А.. ну если скриптить, можно сделать опрос сети (скан) , а потом сделать что бы на каждом через ссш создавался кронтаб
<gsmart> ну и за что кикнул?
<Raiden> или как-то так
<gsmart> <Raiden> тоже думал об этом
<Raiden> опрос для списка компов
<artus> @kban gsmart 180 таки прочти правила, поймеш
<gsmart> <artus> в игноре
<artus> @mode -b *!*@85.26.234.33
<artus> gsmart, чревато )
<artus> @mode -b *!~alexer@*
<artus> @mode -b *!~troubadou@*
<artus> @mode -b *!~dsdsdsdsd@*
<Raiden> для линя вроде есть лдап, там нельзя иметь общие настройики для крона например?
<Raiden> )
<jham> не проще забить на бота и по нормальному банить? у него постоянно список переполнен
<jham> или это оганичение фринода?
<artus> jham, эть нормальные баны, не от бота, это какраз ограничения фринода
<jham> а.. ок
<artus> надо бота почнинить ) у него поболее влезет)
<jham> ни на одном канале таких проблем не встречал
<artus> да и тут проблем в принципе нет)
<plushman> привет!
<plushman> скажите, что за проблемы могут быть с баньши, если он отказывается воспроизводить музыку
<Raiden> а что, не все его удаляют?
 * Raiden пошутил
<gsmart> <Raiden> а сам в чем музыку слушаешь?
<gsmart> <Raiden> а подкасты?
<Raiden> clementine
<gsmart> мпд уже не тру?
<Raiden> наверное тру, но мне не нужен
<gsmart> мп3бластер, на крайняк xD
<Raiden> )
<Raiden> ты первый кого я встретил, кто его помнит )
<gsmart> да ладно :)
<Raiden> сча moc есть
<Raiden> серьезно
<gsmart> мм
<gsmart> ща посм
<vdrandom> cmus тоже суров, чо
<Raiden> plushman: попробуй под другим юзером. Если там ок, то дело в твоих настройках и надо их найти и грохнуть
<Raiden> gsmart: пускается как mocp
<gsmart> по моему мп3бластер посерьезнее выглядел, чем cmus
<gsmart> mocp: interface_elements.c:3891: iface_set_mixer_value: Проверочное утверждение «value >= 0 && value <= 100» не выполнено.      Аварийный останов
<Raiden> гг
<gsmart> это mocp
<Raiden> не сталкивался
<gsmart> имхо громкость
<gsmart> у мп3бластера таже беда была
<Raiden> консольное я незнаю для чего надо. Уже лет 10 нету машин котоыре не смогут хотя бы твм потянуть
<Raiden> )
<Raiden> если только убил иксы и хочется послушать пока восстанавливаешь
<gsmart> <Raiden> мне просто удобнее=)
<gsmart> мне и пинч удобнее, чем пиджин
<gsmart> хотя, конечно, без паследнего он не запустится))
<gsmart> и елинкс ниче, если флэш и яву пропустить))
<gsmart> мплеер вообще видео в онсоль выводит, че
<gsmart> коряво правда xD
<vdrandom> мм
<vdrandom> а если удалённо слушать? :)
<gsmart> всмысле?
<Raiden> это не серьезно. xv ускоряется. не говоря уже про xvba или vdpau
<vdrandom> включил mpd с выводом в поток, запилил ncmpc по ssh
<vdrandom> и наслаждаешься :)
<gsmart> дану зачем
<vdrandom> опять же, у кого-то на сервере может музыка жить
<vdrandom> безголовом
<vdrandom> подключаться к нему по ssh и, опять же, запиливать музыку в любом консольном плеере
<vdrandom> хотя проще на тот же мпд повесить клиента удалённого, но тут уж дело вкуса :)
<gsmart> ну.. это или у всей конторе один вкус музыкальный должен быть, и у каждого колонки/наушники, или файлопомойка нехилая ))
<vdrandom> файлопомойки и домашние бывают
<gsmart> ну...
<vdrandom> не у одного знакомого такое видел
<vdrandom> а что же до стриминга - на работе из дома удобно музыку слушать
<gsmart> я как-то отказался дома от файлопомоек
<gsmart> в сторону неттопов
<gsmart> и сетевых медиаплееров для ТВ
<gsmart> а для игр - сонька
<vdrandom> а как же нищеброды? тысячи их!
<umren> а чо хранить музыку на хдд уже не модно
<umren> ?
<gsmart> ну это да, но мне ИМХО мпд+ссш+плеер = никчему, дома)))
<gsmart> <umren> модно, че не модно, просто она влезает вся в неттоп
<vdrandom> я на работе музыку именно так гоняю
<gsmart> и как отдельная файлопомойка это не выглядит
<vdrandom> дома mpd запиливаю, на работе - к потоку подключаюсь
<umren> gsmart: неттоп покупать для музыки?
<gsmart> неттоп заменяет комп для человека со средними потребностями
<gsmart> маленький и не шумит
<Raiden> мпд имеет право на жизнь, у него и гуи клиенты есть )
<gsmart> и жрет на порядок меньше
<umren> ок, а если твои потребности очень жирные
<gsmart> например?
<gsmart> <umren> какие?
<umren> много хардов + дуал видеокарты? )
<gsmart> да не надо мне это
<umren> ну а мне надо
<vdrandom> Raiden, ну да. можно вообще быть суровым и использовать только mpc ;)
<umren> проще музыку на отдельный хард кинуть и все
<Raiden> и мпд это база, а это хорошо, можно мутить какие-нить случайные плейлисты и т.д.
<vdrandom> а можно навернуть что-нибудь в стиле амарока :)
<gsmart> много хардов, оперативы и проц мощностей я по рдесктопу на работе получу
<Raiden> Я часто в клементине  жму на 50 случайных треков, когда незнаю что послушать. Это плюс плейеров с базой.
<Raiden> )
<umren> а соньку не боишься запускать? ихние сервисы сейчас толькой ленивый не хакал
<gsmart> <Raiden> мне в апельсине топ 10 нравится
<gsmart> с инета который топ
<Nor8> Raiden: А я радио слушаю )))
<Raiden> )
<gsmart> очч нравится тем, что трек с инета, а пролистать можно, как локальный
<Nor8> Raiden: Знаешь про такой сервис? )))
<vdrandom> радио - это клёво.
<Raiden> ну радио тоже вариант...
<Nor8>  Радио рандомнее
<gsmart> по мне, мощностя для дом компа в большинстве случаев нужно для игр
<Nor8> Да и качество звука сейчас не отстает
<gsmart> но я давно себе для игр выбрал - консоль
<Raiden> когда локального музла гигов 500+  ... Сам себе радио.
<vdrandom> gsmart, поздравляю. А у других бывает другое мнение, представляешь? :)
<Nor8> питсот? ))))
<umren> gsmart: а как же фотошоперы, 3дмаксы, автокады, сведение звука, программирование и прочее?)
<vdrandom> Nor8, у человека широкие музыкальные вкусы. чего непонятного?
<gsmart> <vdrandom> поздравляю, а свое и никому и не навязываю, представляешь?
<vdrandom> непохоже лол
<vdrandom> Nor8, или он аудиофил и хранит всё в тёплом ламповом флаке
<Nor8> Raiden: А что слушаешь? Может стянуть с тебя что-нибудь интересное получится ;-)
<vdrandom> gsmart, тебе ответили, зачем могут быть нужны консольные плееры, ты принялся доказывать, что они не нужны. зачем?
<umren> если он аудиофил то он уже давно купил мониторные колонки + звуковую карту баксов за 500. А такое в неттоп не вставишь :)
<gsmart> <umren> эм.. - фотошоп автокад сведение звука программирование легко пойдет на том же атоме 570 с 2Гб ДДР3 и видюхой ионом на гиг
<gsmart> так что - не убедил))
<vdrandom> umren, речь про 500 ГБ, а не неттоп.
<Raiden> Nor8: да разное, в основном 80-х
<Raiden> всякий
<umren> gsmart: один фотошоп кушает 2 гб памяти.
<umren> gsmart: автокад там просто не запуститься.
<gsmart> <umren> ага, рассказывай
<Raiden> от диско до хевиметлы и немного современного эмбиента когда читаю )
<umren> а что рассказывать? я смотрел скока он загружаеться на компах помощнее
<umren> а что там работать невозможно про это я молчу
<umren> любое действие с моделями будет лагать страшно
<Nor8> Raiden: Не, хевиметалы с диско мы и в 80-е не слушали, а сейчас даром не нужно ))))
<vdrandom> gsmart, "пойти" — ещё не значит "работать достаточно быстро и надёжно для комфортной работы".
<Raiden> Nor8: )
<umren> неттоп - это только для сети. Вэб. отсюда и название gsmart
<umren> а если там хотя бы нужно уже видео сконвертировать то это 100500 часов
<Guest53563> вмешаюсь я на атоме
<umren> неговоря о других вещах
<gsmart> <umren>с лушай, мне - за глаза, ок?!!
<Guest53563> чисто серфинг
<vdrandom> Raiden, эмбиент — это ня. что сейчас модно по нему?
<umren> gsmart: ты сказал, что мощный комп - только для игр
<gsmart> <umren> зачем конвертировать, проще скачать в нужном формате
<umren> gsmart: я говорю, что это не так
<vdrandom> а лучше даже не модно, а качественно.
<gsmart> ууууууууу
<umren> gsmart: ага, сидеть искать видео для айфона например часами на торрентах
<gsmart> все
<umren> а если у тя ретина еще, то 8 часов искать
<umren> крутая идея
<gsmart> у кого есть айфон - давно в закладках сылки на ресурсы соответствующие, ок?!!
<umren> gsmart: а если интернета нет?
<umren> то еще 3х провайдеров надо подключать? )
<gsmart> а если головы нет?
<umren> короче ты уже троллишь
<gsmart> как и ты
<vdrandom> umren, зачем ты ему что-то доказываешь? :)
<umren> неттоп фуфло
<umren> :)
<vdrandom> это ж терминальная стадия походу. :) «так, не как у меня — не нужно».
<umren> обычное дело, человек строит свои убеждения вокруг своего оборудования :)
<Raiden> Выше заметил про фотошоп и атом. Я бы наверное не стал на компе со скоростью п3 и экраном размером с коробку от двд , что-то делать связанное с граффикой
<Raiden> для этого есть другие виды компьютеров
<umren> ага, это смерть и мазохизм
<Raiden> Ну или стал бы, если бы другого варианта просто небыло - только в этом случае.
<Nor8> Raiden: +1
<umren> gsmart: http://disneydigitalbooks.go.com/tron/
<umren> зайди на неттопа сюда
<umren> и посмотри на нагрузку цпу.
<umren> неттоп даже в вебе уже негоден в ближайший год
<umren> везде нужна мощность, даже в браузере
<Nor8> Неттопы вымирающий вид, планшетники задушат скоро  их
<umren> это изначально некро-вид был :)
<Nor8>  Ну кто то думал по другому )))
<Raiden> я думаю что нетбуки всетаки для пойти в парк , почитать, инет полистать, можеет быть в чать зайти. И не более.
<Nor8>  Так зачем, если планшетник стоит 250 евро
<gsmart> хз, он у меня даже с рабочго компа не открылся
<umren> Raiden: так тут речь про неттоп, коробки такие для компа
<Raiden> или для доступа по ссш. Терминал там вполне умещается )
<umren> Raiden: типа нетбука, тока домашний
<Raiden> а..
<gsmart> просто по вашей логике т.к. нету инета, а фильм в дороге посмотреть хочется, то надо - купить айфон, диск с фильмом, мощный комп с двумя видюхами, и потом быстренько конвертнуть в нужный формат, скинуть на айфон и наслаждаться
<gsmart> бред
<umren> gsmart: раньше неттопы стояли в районе 14 тыщ - ща с этим лучше?
<gsmart> ну ща 12
<umren> с атомом?
<Raiden> Ну может оно и надо кому. В офисах неттопы наверное нужны, где скажем у тетки висит одно окно, и всё что делается - ввод текста.
<Nor8>  А, перепутал неттоп с нетбуком )))
<gsmart> если без привода то за 10 можно найти
<gsmart> в мск на пару тыщ дешевле
<umren> за эти деньги можно core2duo собрать
<gsmart> я про свои, местные цены говорю
<umren> который его порвет во всем =)
<gsmart> пылесборник
<Nor8> Ну неттоп может и поживет еще ))) Если процы помощнее будут ставить ))))
<umren> Raiden: по цене - не нужны.
<Nor8> А вообще моноблок рулит )))))
<gsmart> моноблок совсем не руит
<gsmart> неттоп куда хош цеплй
<Raiden> может я немного преувеличиваю ) Фиг знает. Или просто привык к десктопам.
<gsmart> хоть к телеку на 52 инча
<gsmart> а вот моноблок сложновато будет
<Nor8> Так моноблок сам как телелевизор )))
<gsmart> да, но
<Nor8> И цеплять никуда не нужно ))
<gsmart> размер экрана ограничен
 * umren away
<gsmart> а если у меня дома телек 42 инча
<Raiden> gsmart: зато в десктоп что хочешь цепляй. 4-6хдд, пару сетевух, и т.д. А неттоп это не быстрый и конечный по сути продукт. Его только заменой можно улучшить
<gsmart> и видео файл фулл хд
<gsmart> думаешь я фильм на моноблоке смотреть буду?
<gsmart> <Raiden>да успокойся
<gsmart> не нужно мне 6 винов по терабайту
<Raiden> да я спокоен )
<yurau> gsmart: сотовый к нему можно подключить? :)
<gsmart> не нужна мне свалка
<Raiden> Если нервирую - простите.
<umren> gsmart: а как с поддержкой иона на линуксе при просмотре fullhd 1080p?
<Nor8> А что мешает? Я,  к прмеру, зомбоящик органически уже не воспринимаю )))
<artus> харош офтопить
<gsmart> <umren>отлично, кстати
<gsmart> <Nor8>зомбоящик = телепередачи
<umren> Raiden: лучше молчи! разбиваешь его фантазии )
<Raiden> )
<Raiden> декодинг видео в ионе конечно добавляет полезности...
<gsmart> да и сомневаюсь, что кто-то из учавствующих тут в диалоге - фотошопит, эдмаксит, рендерит че нить с постоянной переодичностью
<Nor8>  Так и есть, спецов нет )))
<vdrandom> регулярно жму видюшки под свой нищебродский плеер, например
<gsmart> также тупо в ирке, в аське, в файрфоксе, музыка и фильмы
 * skai crhjvyj gjvjkxfk d eujkrt
<vdrandom> собираю софт из аура
<skai> ну и фиг с ним
<vdrandom> приятно - с рамдрайвом и 4 ядрами :)
<umren> vdrandom: какая разница скока собирать софт? 24 часа или час.
<umren> vdrandom: бери неттоп.
<Raiden> фотки только в гимпе. Что иногда занимает время, при применении фильтров, на е4600 гнатом 333х9  - который кстати сча скорее всего дешевле чем атом. )
<vdrandom> umren, уже побежал лол
<umren> по мнению gsmart у тебя vdrandom должны быть "закладки" на все ресурсы где все уже собрано.
<gsmart> каждому свое
<gsmart> но я лучше вечером в фуллхд фильм посотрю, особенно если он стоящий. чем жаться на кпк-ке что-то разглядеть ))
<umren> ага, в метро посмотришь на неттопе в фулхд
<Raiden> при таком выборе я за неттоп )
<Nor8> ))))
<umren> с плазмной на 52 инча
<gsmart> у меня в городе нет метро
<vdrandom> umren, для меня настолько нищебродский плеер, что для него специально никто не жмёт :(
<gsmart> так что твой аргумент не засчитан))
<Nor8> Неттоп та же приставка, медиацентр из нее сделал и забыл
<umren> ага, а еще ты от плазмы далеко из дома не уходишь :) и живешь один
<vdrandom> доктора хауса в фулл хд смотреть - ето ок :)
<Nor8> Диск только поболе купить
<umren> для телека я предпочту медиаплеер.
<umren> тоже все играет, тока подключать/отключать ниче не надо
<umren> и стоит копейки
<sperunov> Я бы вооще выкинул телек
<umren> а не 12 тыщ за сборку мусора
<vdrandom> а что такое "телек"? О_о
<Nor8>  vdrandom: Девайс такой, в 20-м веке придумали, морально устарел уже
<sperunov> :D
<Raiden> сча обычные компы тоже недорогие, не только на атомах. Вот например первый попавшийся
<Raiden> http://www.oldi.ru/catalog/element/PN12765/
<Raiden> это конечно не сандибридж, но сможет уделать целый кластер из атомов )
<Nor8> Raiden: Но без моника ))
<Raiden> упс
<Raiden> )
<inkvizitor68sl> э
<inkvizitor68sl> не гоните на телеки
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня телик с флешек видео играет.
<inkvizitor68sl> файлбраузер - pcmanfm
<inkvizitor68sl> vlc так и не получилось - не влазит
<gsmart> <inkvizitor68sl> филипс?
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Вот когда начнут делать телеки, которые можно в трубочку свернуть при диагонали в 3 метра, тогда и поговорим ))))
<Raiden> проекторы. Днем правда лажа получается, скорее всего
<Nor8> Raiden: Помещение можно затемнить )))
<Nor8>  У меня хромиум пропускает заглавные буквы  на страницах. Никто не сталкивался с такой проблемой?
<vdrandom> О_о
<vdrandom> Nor8, например?
<vdrandom> ссыль встудию!
<Nor8> vdrandom: Да на любом сайте, но отображает выборочно. То есть частично видно
<Raiden> картинку покажи
<Raiden> не сталкивался
<vdrandom> у меня всё ок
<Nor8> сек
<AndIrc__>  Привет! Меня видно?
<vdrandom> нет
<AndIrc__> Кто скажет канад андроид ЧАТА????
<AndIrc__> канал т
<Nor8> Raiden: http://i.imgur.com/Fqaup.png
<Nor8> Raiden: Сноска под номером один )))
<Nor8>  Заглавной нет
<Nor8> Raiden: Хотя дальше все норм
<Raiden> Хм )
<AndIrc__> kto skazet kakoj kanal na russkom dlja android??
<artus> AndIrc__, транслит как бе запрещен
<Raiden> AndIrc__: да незнает никто. Видно твою кирилицу.
 * Raiden убежало
<BaltinBors> когда уже зделают нормальный флеш плаер под 64 :(
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> у меня нативный под 64 бита
<vdrandom> правда, он не обновлялся уже хз сколько
<Nor8>  Так и дефолтный вполне нормально работает
<Aceler> Что-то у меня внезапно побились права на /tmp, что это могло быть?
<Aceler> Я не просто в шоке, я в ужасе )
<vdrandom> кривые руки? :)
<vdrandom> восстанови, чо
<vdrandom> там 1777 должны быть вроде
<vdrandom> drwxrwxrwt  17 root root    400 Jun 21 17:35 tmp
<vdrandom> ага
<Aceler> Да
<Aceler> Но это не мои руки явно
<Aceler> Выставились 755
<vdrandom> ну может скрипт какой запилил, который права меняет
<vdrandom> sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<Aceler> Если вы видите это сообщение, это значит, что права там уже 777
<vdrandom> делов-то
<Aceler> vdrandom: ты прочитал весь вопрос или только ключевые слова? :)
<vdrandom> Aceler, весь. Сами права не слетают
<vdrandom> что-то их сменило. подозреваю, какой-нибудь скрипт
<Aceler> Тогда уточняющий вопрос — и как это диагностировать?
<vdrandom> сменить обратно и наблюдать, не сменится ли снова
<Aceler> Ну кроме запуска полнотекстового поиска по всей ФС по тексту chmod /tmp :))
<vdrandom> если сменится - уже думать, что было запущено в тот момент
<Aceler> Понятно.
<Aceler> Фишка в том, что запущен был только GDM.
<Aceler> Будем копать
<vdrandom> я думаю, это разовое что-то
<vdrandom> какой-нибудь установочный скрипт напортачил
<Svoig> Ребята гаришитн
<yurau> товарищи! кто на опеннете модерирует? мои каменты постоянно трет?
<yurau> нечем ему заняться что-л?
<Svoig> ребята напишите мой ник. хочу проверить как работает оповещание
<yurau> Svoig: да
<Aceler> vdrandom: установочный скрипт из-под gdm? :)))
<moze> Всем привет!
<shenmue> ку
<shenmue> что сломал?
<moze> Ниче! )
<axs> всем привет, кто может помочь в одной проблемке. Установил версию 10.04 все норм встало, встали проприетарные дрова на видео все вроде работает, но при любом обращении к чему либо Xorg дико грузит процессор, просто папку открываю, или листаю фотÐ
<moze> ого! )
<axs> на 9.10 такого небыло раньше
<moze> хм.. понял что не мне вопрос был. )
<XuMuK> ку
<sania> втф
<vdrandom> !255|axs
<ubuntuhelp> axs: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<vdrandom> Aceler, gdm виноват?
<axs> всем привет, кто может помочь в одной проблемке. Установил версию 10.04 все норм встало, встали проприетарные дрова на видео все вроде работает, но при любом обращении к чему либо Xorg дико грузит процессор
<axs> просто папку открываю, или листаю фотки, скролл по файлам, папку двигаю по раб столу и тд. про до 90-100% грузит, если ничего не делать 1-2% Система P4 2,4Ггц, радеон HD4650 512мб, 2гига оперативы
<vdrandom> ATi
<vdrandom> сам себе злобный буратина, чо. может, свободные дрова будут работать лучше, попробуй их поднять
<vdrandom> axs, композитинг используешь?
<axs> да, но и без него также
<moze> Я так понял с ати постоянная проблема в убунте?
<axs> на открытых драйверах еще хуже
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> у них индусские драйвера
<Aceler> axs: а может, у тебя DMA на винте не заработал?
<moze> )
<Aceler> Так, судя по примерам. Попробуй поделать что-нибудь, не нагружающее винчестер.
<vdrandom> эм
<vdrandom> скролл и перемещение иконки грузят хард?
<vdrandom> оок
<Aceler> Скролл по файлам подгружает предпросмотр, да
<moze> А бенчмарков для убунты не существует? (Я как виндузятник просто привык что есть по которая тестит систему)
<Aceler> А по рабочему столу просто? Ну тады и правда драйвер
<vdrandom> не, возможно ещё и Xorg с процессором не подружился
<vdrandom> погуглить имеет смысл ящитаю
<Kifirus> Привет всем
<moze> прива
<Kifirus> подскажите плз чем отличается версия убунту десктоп от сервер
<Kifirus> приложениями или набором драйверов
<vdrandom> набором софта
<Kifirus> установленным апачь и тд?
<vdrandom> ну, например
<Kifirus> или есть какойто более серьёзный софт о котором я не догадываюсь*
<Kifirus> ?
<artus> серьезнее апача?
<XuMuK> ыы
<vdrandom> Kifirus, тебе-то что нужно?
<XuMuK> куда уж серьезнее))
<artus> есть, vi )
<vdrandom> так он в комплекте же!
<Kifirus> мне нужно понять если я поставлю на сервер с серверной мамкой десктоп версию то производительность потеряется?
<vdrandom> всегда!
<XuMuK> ооо, даа) но его можно поставить и там и там
<XuMuK> оно вроде по дефолту не стоит, не?
<vdrandom> XuMuK, кто?
<XuMuK> ви
<artus> Kifirus, нафига тебе иксы на сервере ?
<Kifirus> Кто?
<XuMuK> потеряетсо
<artus> ясно
<MABP> Âñåì ïðèâåä - ïîìîãèòå ñ ïðîáëåìîé - óñòàíîâèë íà WinXP âèðóòàëüíóþ ìàøèíó VirtualBOX, ñîçäàë íîâóþ âèðòóàëêó - ïîñòàâèë Ubuntu Server ïîñëåäíåé âåðñèè, ïðè óñòàíîâêè âûáðàë óñòààâëèâàòü ïàêåò DNS server, ïîñëå óñòàíîâêè åñëè ñåòåâîé èíòåðôåéñ ïîëó÷àåò àäðåñ ïî ÄÍÑ ( êîòîðûé óñòàíîâëåí íà Óáóíòó ñåðâåðå) ïîëó÷àåò àäðåñ òèïà 10,0,0,1 è ïðè ýòîì ëîêàëüíàÿ ñåòü ïèíãóåòñÿ, íî íåòó èíòåðíåòà. à åñëè ÿ ðóêàìè âáèâàþ ïàðàìåòðû ñåòåâîãî ïîäêëþ÷
<XuMuK> ксорг нормально грузит проц
<artus> !255 | MABP
<ubuntuhelp> MABP: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Kifirus> переведите мне что значит иксы
<Kifirus> плз
<Kifirus> я нуб убунту
<artus> ставь венду
<XuMuK> мог и не говорить)
<vdrandom> XuMuK, ви входит в комплект всегда
<artus> ибо нубы убунту строящие сервера это сильно
<vdrandom> artus, а вот это больше на !utf-8 похоже :)
<MABP> íàðîä êòî ìîæåò ïîñäêàçàòü ïî íàñòðîéêå ñåòåâûõ ïîäêëþ÷åíèé â Óáóíòó Ñåðâåðå?
<ubuntuhelp> MABP! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> vdrandom, ну бот вроде промолчал
<Kifirus> переведи плз что значит ИКСЫ
<artus> точно
<vdrandom> хы
<paul3> иксы - это графическая оболочка операционной системы. если их не ставить - будет только командная строка
<vdrandom> artus, а может там !utf-8+!255?
<Kifirus> ааа
<vdrandom> и бот с первого раза из-за перебора символов не догнал.
<paul3> как было в виндовз 3,1))
<Kifirus> спс
<XuMuK> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<Kifirus> чтобы удобнее было понять человеку у которого он дома стоять будет
<Kifirus> как инет подключить и т.п.
<artus> клиника
<Kifirus> потому что через консоль я ему за... обьеснять
<artus> Kifirus, зачем человеку который не в зуб ногой бубунта?
<Kifirus> на ней будут висеть сайты
<paul3> а зачем ему серверная ос дома?
<Kifirus> винда платная
<XuMuK> ну ну
<Kifirus> он им пользоватся не будет
<axs> DMA стоял на авто, попробовал UDMA0 (вроде)) все осталось также
<axs> но там чет много вариантов
<artus> эм... а наяиг ему серверная мамка для сайтов хостящихсо дома?
<Kifirus> сервак просто будет стоять в кладовке и работать чтобы клиенты могли лазить по сайтам имхо платить за хостинг дорого
<artus> аххаха
<artus> Kifirus, удачи а начинаниях )
<Kifirus> а чего смешного?
<XuMuK> запаритесь вы его настраивать, имхо... ето как минимум
<Svoig> Ребята еще разик мой ник
<moze> artus, может он в жилом доме на несколько подъездов решил сеть свою поднять.. что за вопросы : зачем и почему? Если шаришь подскажи в каком направлении искать решение, а парафинить каждый может!
<Kifirus> платить за электричество 2000 в мес и за инет 1000 за 15 м.бит.  с  1 тб хдд  нежели отдавать 5400 за лимитный инет на каком нить хостинге с 250 гб.
<paul3> moze, +1
<Kifirus> moze спс
<XuMuK> восстание на #ubuntu-ru?) гг
<Svoig> провноить бы
<artus> Kifirus, ну за 5400 он поимеет явно практически безлимит
<XuMuK> Kifirus, сервер стоит 600 р в месяц, если чо
<Kifirus> кстати чего сложного апачь с пхп поднять на убунту дело 5ти мин
<XuMuK> хотя не с териком
<Kifirus> XuMuK где
<artus> нафиг на сайты тер винта ??
<XuMuK> Kifirus, если знаешь как, то да
<Kifirus> artus он идиот купил битрикс
<XuMuK> artus, ты бы отказалсо?) я - нет)
<moze> Видио например? Своя шара всегда хорошо.
<artus> Kifirus, O_o
<XuMuK> во, я тоже подумал про шару
<artus> Kifirus, эмммм......  зачем  ?
<Kifirus> artus инет магаз
<artus> moze, щару то какраз можно и дома держать, от шары 24/7 не требуетцо столь критично
<Kifirus> а битрикс по жести грузит систему и засирает кэшем
<vdrandom> услуги профессионального хостинга могут дешевле выйти лол
<artus> Kifirus, и все это ему для магазина надо?
<artus> vdrandom, причем с сапортом платным )
<Kifirus> да и к томуже сервер мы уже арендовали тот\ там харды летят то ещё чё
<XuMuK> vdrandom, я ему про чо и говорю
<moze> artus, ну мало ли какие запросы..
<vdrandom> XuMuK, ну какбе. скупой платит дважды и ссзб никто не отменял
<Kifirus> киньте ссылку на нормальный хостинг который на время обновления раз в неделю на час не отваливается
<artus> moze, какие нафиг запросы? ставить дома серв чтоб на нем хостить битрикс? феерия
<vdrandom> пусть убеждается на собственном опыте :)
<XuMuK> vdrandom, ну да)
<moze> artus, про битрикс не имел в виду, я отвечал на вопрос про шару.
<Kifirus> мб там какой нить файлообменник поднимем
<vdrandom> рядом с сайтом?
<Kifirus> но не на битриксе
<vdrandom> ололо
<Kifirus> да
<MABP> Всем привед - помогите с проблемой - установил на WinXP вирутальную машину VirtualBOX, создал новую виртуалку - поставил Ubuntu Server последней версии, при установки выбрал устаавливать пакет DNS server, после установки если сетевой интерфейс получает адре
<vdrandom> а посещаемость какая ожидается?
<artus> вобщем как я и сказал, удачи в начинаниях)
<Kifirus> на сайт 1500 чел мес
<artus> Kifirus, 15ть мегабит полка по инету это сильно ))) очень сильно )
<Kifirus> ну скорость инета тож поднимем конечно
<vdrandom> artus, ну может они ждут 2,5 посещения в неделю
<vdrandom> тогда им хватит :)
<XuMuK> вот щас точно...
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/ubuntu-ambiance-theme-for-windows-7
<XuMuK> !255 | MABP
<ubuntuhelp> MABP: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<vdrandom> Kifirus, в месяц лол. 150 посещений в день примерно
<vdrandom> ну для такого должно хватать
<Kifirus> ссылку то на адекватный не дорогой хостинг под сайты кто нить даст?
<Kifirus> тфу
<Kifirus> 1500 чел день
<vdrandom> Kifirus, http://www.google.com/
<vdrandom> там можешь поискать :)
<umren> XuMuK: он на вебке :) как он клиент сменит?)
<Kifirus> не вариант я искал
<XuMuK> Kifirus, http://www.best-hosting.ru/
<vdrandom> Kifirus, а вот для 1500 в день ваш говносервер, да ещё с файлообменником - ололо
<moze> Понеслась реклама хостов )))
<XuMuK> umren, я уже сам догадалсо) не стал писать или поставить хоть какой нибудь)
<vdrandom> под битрикс дешёвых тарифных планов не ждите, если что.
<vdrandom> эта дрянь очень до ресурсов прожорлива
<Kifirus> vdrandom поэтому сервак и ставим домой
<artus> Kifirus, куда скорость подниметцо? на домашней локалке? нуну
<vdrandom> artus, да ладно тебе
<Kifirus> ну поднимем до 30 мбит
<vdrandom> пофейлят чуток, зато разберутся как что работают
<Kifirus> если надо будет
<vdrandom> *работает
<XuMuK> Kifirus, поэтому надо снести ваш битрикс и юзать нормальную CMS
<vdrandom> может, даже научатся сервера админить. толковыми линукс-админами станут
<artus> Kifirus, ну забют вам в полку канал пару раз) пров почешет репу и выпилит вас ) на этом все и закончитцо)
<Kifirus> всё в бабки упираетсо
<XuMuK> ага, годика через два, если не увянут раньше)
<vdrandom> да, посетителей ещё привлечь надо
<vdrandom> если дело пойдёт и посетители начнут прирастать, может, хватит мозга перейти на нормальный хостинг
<Kifirus> ппока что сервак будет сайт на битриксе хостить это на данный момент 1500 чел день
<XuMuK> так в день или месяц?
<vdrandom> Kifirus, ты сначала разгони посещаемость до этой отметки лол
<XuMuK> ты уж определись...
<moze> А мне как нубу интересно откуда данные что посетителей будет 1500, как вычисляли?
<Kifirus> 1500 в день сейчас есть
<Kifirus> текущий хостинг тупит
<Kifirus> 4500 мес
<moze> Химик это что значит?
<XuMuK> moze, де чо значит:
<Svoig> Я поменял кодировку. проверка видимости
<XuMuK> ?*
<moze> troll detected?
<XuMuK> Svoig, ????? ???? ???
<XuMuK> moze, моё имхо
<vdrandom> гы
<Kifirus> Svoig видно
<vdrandom> Kifirus, хостинг за 4,5к в месяц?
<vdrandom> дай ссыль на тарифный план :)
<XuMuK> ппц
<Svoig> благодарю за ответ
<vdrandom> мне интересно, что вы там такого назаказали, что столько бабла отваливаете :)
<XuMuK> я за 5 лет домена и год хостинга 50 баксов отдал
<artus> vdrandom, свой сервак дешевле обойдетцо  поставить
<XuMuK> или евро
<sperunov> ОГО
<sperunov> как мало
<vdrandom> artus, при наличии мозгов, рук и скила.
<vdrandom> а если нет ни того, ни другого, ни третьего, то  без толкового админа всё это дело долго не протянет
<artus> vdrandom, а дома хочтить битрикс в шкафу скила меньше надо? )))
<moze> Качаем скиллы. )
<vdrandom> и в итоге всё равно времени уйдёт больше, чем денег на хостинговые услуги
<artus> Kifirus, http://datacheap.ru/ServiceItem.aspx?groupId_4=69&itemId_4=144 на вскидку первое попавшееся
<vdrandom> artus, а, ты колокейшн имел в виду
<artus> ну да, нафиг дома то
<Kifirus> http://www.hc.ru/ru/services/corporate/servers/dedicated/ 	Pentium IV 2.8Ghz, 1Gb RAM, 2×200Gb SATA HDD у нас скидка просто
<artus> аххаха
<XuMuK> artus, сочини мне скрип чтобы бекапил каждую папку-сайт по отдельности с именем самой папки)
<XuMuK> а то я все никак регексы не осилю)
<artus> XuMuK, да вот надо бы, и бд докучи бекапить
<XuMuK> artus, бд дампом
<vdrandom> XuMuK, а что там осиливать-то?
<vdrandom> http://www.regular-expressions.info/
<XuMuK> vdrandom, ну вот чо то не даецо
<moze> Э.. харе умничать, вы остальных смущаете. )
<vdrandom> moze, погуглил бы, чтобы не смущаться
<vdrandom> регекспы - очень клёвая и полезная штука
<XuMuK> ето то я как раз знаю))
<moze> Я н парсеры на них писал, правда в дельфе..
<XuMuK> надо, надо как нить прям сесть и осилить)
<vdrandom> вот прямщас, например
<vdrandom> первые пару страниц туториала с сайта возьми и осиль
<XuMuK> vdrandom, это самый, с твоей точки зрения, путевый ресурс по ним?)
<vdrandom> нет, это первый попавшийся лол
<XuMuK> вот и мне показалось)
<vdrandom> ну я в него втыкал, если что
<XuMuK> хотя фавиконка знакомая)) я раньше тут бывал))
<XuMuK> там наверное будет /&, да?
<moze> У меня идея возникла, давайте в ирке конкурсы проводить.. типо в одно и то же время ставится определенная задача а желающие ее решают, думаю что проффи что нубам (в моем лице) будет интересно!
<vdrandom> лол
<XuMuK> делать нам больше нехеро как в конкурсах учавствовать))
<artus> moze, вот топай на форум и рещай задачки) их там много )
<moze> Ну это от желания зависит, мне например нечего! )
<artus> @voice XuMuK
<artus> XuMuK, не ругайсо )
<artus> XuMuK, http://ex-parrot.com/~pdw/Mail-RFC822-Address.html )))
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> годный регексп
<XuMuK> жесть
<sperunov> это что такое по ссылке?
<vdrandom> прочитай, там всё написано
<sperunov> ох
<XuMuK> artus, ну чо, есть идеи?) vdrandom ты тоже подключайсо, если шаришь в них) а то там ппц сколько папок)
<vdrandom> я их плохо знаю лол
<XuMuK> и они хотят все по отдельности, потому что не все из них будут на новом сервере
<vdrandom> некоторые могу прочитать, простые сам составить могу
<XuMuK> да простые то и я могу
<vdrandom> тебе что надо-то?
<XuMuK> ^
<XuMuK> сочини мне скрип чтобы бекапил каждую                   │ Henoxek
<vdrandom> всё зависит от того, как они разложены по каталогам же
<XuMuK> сочини мне скрип чтобы бекапил каждую папку-сайт по отдельности с именем самой папки)
<vdrandom> for i in $(ls /dir); do tar zcf $i.tgs $i; done
<vdrandom> например :)
<vdrandom> *tgz
<vdrandom> ещё можно проверку, является ли $i каталогом или нет :)
<vdrandom> вообще без регекспов
<XuMuK> хм)
<vdrandom> ну, с поправками на пути
<XuMuK> это и файлы в отдельные архивы чтоль пихать будет?
<vdrandom> зачем?
<XuMuK> надо только папки
<vdrandom> каталоги с содержимым
<vdrandom> man tar, в конце концов :)
<XuMuK> а если в www не только папки, но и файлы есть?
<vdrandom> каталоги с содержимым
<vdrandom> попробуй командой tar zcf archive_name.tgz /path/to/dir что-нибудь запаковать
<vdrandom> если уж на то пошло
<vdrandom> можешь ещё ключ v добавить, чтобы со всеми подробностями
<XuMuK> vdrandom, http://pastebin.com/Ai9zfYAp так и есть
<vdrandom> я тебе не готовое решение предложил лол
<vdrandom> а направление для размышлений
<vdrandom> для готового решения мне надо: знать, по какому паттерну вылавливать каталоги для архивации, знать, куда складывать результаты и денег, если я со входными данными осилю таки сделать скрипт :)
<XuMuK> вот вам и безплатная помощь))
<XuMuK> гг
<vdrandom> а я разве не помог бесплатно? :)
<vdrandom> указал, куда копать. даже пример цикла привёл
<moze> всем пока, ушел бухать.
<XuMuK> vdrandom, да не, спс) там нет файлов, тока папки) так что, как раз то что надо)
<vdrandom> если бы ты поконкретнее вопрос задал, я бы может ещё чего посоветовал :)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: хм
<vdrandom> XuMuK, можно ещё сделать egrep по регекспу, если надо паковать не все каталоги
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, чо?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: а в чём проблема с его циклом то?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, если есть файлы он и их по архивам отдельным распихивает
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, мой цикл пакует ВСЁ, а ему надо только каталоги. :)
<vdrandom> что мешает к скрипту if прикрутить, я хз :)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: man find, чо =)
<XuMuK> да не нужен он там) я посмотрел, там только папки
<vdrandom> ну или файнд использовать вместо ls, ага
<XuMuK> так что самое оно
<inkvizitor68sl> find /home/ -type d -maxdepth 1 -print
<vdrandom> ls вообще неправославно использовать. :)
<vdrandom> с find, кстати, можно сразу xargs использовать или -exec
<vdrandom> вообще без цикла обойтись
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ды
<Nor8> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UwOrl036_A   Норот, гляньте на высоком качестве, сильно процессор загружает или нет? Заодно хороший трейлер посмотрите ;-)
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: не нагружает
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: 64-битный флэш?
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: а find умеет 2 раза подставлять {} ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: нет, 32х битный
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: И какой броузер?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: хром. Только при чем тут флеш вообще?
<XuMuK> у меня одно ядро на 72 %
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, вот этим не интересовался. может, и нет
<vdrandom> тогда только xargs остаётся, но и его достаточно
<Nor8> XuMuK: На 1080 смотришь?
<vdrandom> а с помощью find -print0 и xargs -0 можно заставить его обрабатывать ещё имена с пробелами
<vdrandom> все 4 ядра на 50%
<vdrandom> надо попробовать аппаратное ускорение :)
<antares-nm> на 11.10 до 50%
<inkvizitor68sl> 10-20
<inkvizitor68sl> %
<Nor8> Торопыга ты, уже 11.10 поставил ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> HTML5 + dev chrome + intel hd + core i3 = смотрите хоть hd1000000000500000
<antares-nm> Пока работает лучше, чем 11.04
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: А атлон можно? ))))
<XuMuK> Nor8, да
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<XuMuK> я про 1080
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, у них там по-прежнему разброд и шатания в кодеках в html5-версии тытрубы?
<vdrandom> или уже всё под webm причесали?
<moze> Вобщем привет кого не видел!
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: да вроде нет
 * XuMuK сидит и думает: кто за последние минут 10 зашол, кого не было перед этим...
<sperunov> Привет
<moze> Вопрос для бездельников, какой файловый менеджер вы используете?
<vdrandom> dolphin
<vdrandom> :)
<sperunov> nautilus )
<jet4fire> =))
<XuMuK> nau
<jet4fire> MidnightCommander
<sperunov> скажите. а у кого-нибудь rekonq зависал в Kubunte?
<XuMuK> это уже викторина, чо за приз?
<vdrandom> mc тоже ок, да
<moze> наутилус элементари
<sperunov> mc редко
<moze> МС этокруто. )
<XuMuK> мс на сервере, да
<sperunov> это да, жаль, что он больше не поставляется с диском
<vdrandom> зачем на сервере фм? О_о
<sperunov> или он и не поставлялся? ))
<antares-nm> наутилус, mc поровну))
<moze> А кто подскажет что в оцелоте всетаки будет?
<XuMuK> vdrandom, чо, не нужен?)
<vdrandom> не нужен :)
<artus> ls cp mv ))
<antares-nm> Пока, во всяком случае, наутилус.
<XuMuK> я слишком ленив для этого)
<vdrandom> artus, самое главное забыл!
<XuMuK> cd чтоль?
<vdrandom> хотя mv /path/to/file /dev/null тоже ок :)
<vdrandom> rm!
<artus> ))
<moze> жесткие вы пацаны! )
<jet4fire> rm -R home
<XuMuK> ничо не сделает
<vdrandom> ну
<vdrandom> в зависимости от того, где выполнять и под каким юзером :)
<vdrandom> при определённых обстоятельствах может быть весело :)
<XuMuK> если ты в корне и под рутом то да)
<vdrandom> спасибо, кэп
<XuMuK> гг
<badabum> всем привтеь
<badabum> привет*
<moze> прива
<sperunov> привет
<XuMuK> artus, зацени) в меня за наглость аж бутылкой кинули)) http://db.tt/iOd0Wwz
<XuMuK> откуда она её взяла, интересно)... из пакета чтоль..
<moze> хм.. все заценили! А где ты и где бутылка?
<Nor8> XuMuK: Страшные как война )))))
<XuMuK> я фотографировал
<XuMuK> Nor8, не, которая поближе ничо)
<XuMuK> вторая да...
<Nor8> XuMuK: Да обе усатые ))))
<moze> Госпада да вы зажрались! ))
<Onotole> Привет. Вхожу в скрин - пишет Could not find a PTY
<Onotole> Что это значит?
<Nor8> XuMuK: А ты на пляж ходишь на фотоохоту онли? )))))
<moze> Вхожу в скрин что значит?
<badabum> ребят, к кому можно за небольшим советом по css обратиться? тут кто-нибудь шпрехает на нем?
<Nor8> Onotole: ПТУ не может найти ))) Есть у тебя возле дома ПТУ?
<vdrandom> too fat
<jet4fire> badabum: обращайся, может помогу
<XuMuK> Nor8, не, купацо ходил
<XuMuK> !screen | moze
<ubuntuhelp> moze: screen - мультитерминал. См. http://citkit.ru/articles/609/
<vdrandom> XuMuK, там про эту ошибку не написано лол
<vdrandom> а
<vdrandom> ок
<vdrandom> :)
<vdrandom> скрин - ня
<vdrandom> но мне больше нравится tmux.
<Onotole> moze screen
<moze> ?
<Nor8> В файрфоксе как-нибудь можно отключить оформление окна без лишних плясок с бубном?
<Onotole> Nor8 ПТУ-15 в соседнем дворе стоит =))
<moze> Уже ссыль отпостили, читаю..
<Nor8>  Onotole: Во, подключись к нему ))))
<Onotole> =)))))
<Onotole> Там такие PTYщницы ничёшные ))))))))
<Nor8> Это знакъ !
<Onotole> НУ так где мне искать этот PTY? ))
<Nor8> Onotole: http://en.positon.org/post/%5BScreen%5D-No-more-PTYs-Sorry-could-not-find-a-PTY    Ду ю спик инглиш?
<Onotole> Нихт ферштейн )))
<Nor8> Onotole: Ну тгда гугль транслэйт тебе в помощь!
<sperunov> Кто-нибудь знает почему команда в скрипте на баш не рабоатет?    sudo echo "/dev/sda0 ntfs bla-bla-bla"  /etc/fstab
<artus> sperunov, потому что echo плевать на судо
<sperunov> или если запустить скрипт от рута, но там без судо?
<artus> sperunov, echo "/dev/sda0 ntfs bla-bla-bla"  /etc/fstab  | sudo tee -a  /zzz
<sperunov> ну я там забыл написать >>
<sperunov> как же записать тогда в файл
<sperunov> ?
<XuMuK> sperunov, тебе же только что показали
<sperunov> не работает
<sperunov> или ща
<Onotole> Перезагрузил сервер и норм. ) Читать не стал, хотя надо прочесть))
<artus> sperunov, echo "/dev/sda0 ntfs bla-bla-bla"    | sudo tee -a  /etc/fstab
<artus> sperunov, или sudo sh -c "echo zzzz > xxx "
<sperunov> блин
<sperunov> погодите
<sperunov> echo "/dev/sda0 ntfs bla-bla-bla" >> /etc/fstab
<sperunov> Так работает только под рутом
<artus> но того, совать в фстаб через echo это изврат )
<artus> sperunov, чукча писатель не читатель ?
<sperunov> не, Я хочу скрипт сделать, Что б не делать это каждый раз, когда Я переустановлю систему
<artus> sperunov, sudo sh -c "echo zzzz >> xxx "
<ydz> Добрый вечер!
<sperunov> ну ща попробую
<sperunov> привет
<sperunov> а что есть zzz? мой текст?
<artus> я просто не наю, tee допишет или таки перезапишет )
<ydz> Вопрос: на ubuntu 10.10 клиент ubuntu one старый или его обновили до версии, которая на 11.04?
<artus> ну по логике да )
<sperunov> ОЕ sudo sh -c "echo zzzz >> xxx "  работает!!!  БЛАГОДАРЮ!
<artus> хотя к чему эти извраты, если можно просто sudo ./zzz.sh запускать )
<sperunov> тоже верно )
<XuMuK> firefox-5.0-1-i686       10.6M  754.4K/s 00:00:14 [######################] 100% ))
<XuMuK> уже 5й))
<sperunov> дА, но в убунте не обнавляется (
<Nor8> XuMuK: Это на недолинуксе? )))
<Raiden> sperunov: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<sperunov> А в кубунте я не хотел обновлять. Убарл галочку с него, а он обновился, вот чудеса то
<Nor8>  Быстро они, кстати, 5-ку запилили
<sperunov> благодарю
<sperunov> да не понятно зачем торопяться
<XuMuK> вот и я про чо
<sperunov> Это ж дополнения перестают поддерживаться
<Nor8> Спешат, потому что наработки есть и свой сегмент боятся потерять
<moze> Незнаю что я наклацал но пятый у меня уже вторую неделю стоит..
<XuMuK> ага, то пару лет не было, а теперь вдруг за месяц "наработали"...
<Raiden> тогда небыло хрома и ие не собирался быть нормальным )
<Raiden> ещё на вебките куча всяких
<sperunov> кто-нибудь использует УбунтуТвик?
<Nor8> Я использую
<sperunov> Не подводил?
<vdrandom> они нумерацию сменили ._.
<XuMuK> у меня на телефоне на вебките
<vdrandom> идиоты
<Nor8> sperunov: В чем?
<sperunov> с работой по установки программ или удалению каких либо пакетов
<Nor8> sperunov: В синаптике все ставлю/удаляю и всем советую.
<sperunov> Я обычно через терминал
<XuMuK> крут
<moze> Туикером по началу пользовался, потом както необходимость отпала!
<sperunov> apt-get
<moze> *твикером
<moze> Коровья суперсила рулит! ))
<sperunov> Я тоже пользовался, А вот теперь не знаю, зачем его ставить
<sperunov> О, вспоминил, Он удаляет настройки программ, которых уже нет, почему то apt-get aoturemove этого не далает. А по другому Я не умею
<Raiden> синаптик делает, там ест ьфильтр остались конфиги
<sperunov> ну добре, уговорил )
<Raiden> ничего плохого в твикере нет. Нравится - юзанйте
<sperunov> ailurus тоже ничего так
<moze> Кстати в твикере чистка системы в твикере норм сделанна, да и проги пофиксенные найти вроде можно..
<moze> Чтото я повторяюсь
<Raiden> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/ubuntu-ambiance-theme-for-windows-7/
<Offoffoff1> Йохохохохохоххохохохооо
<Offoffoff1> браццы
<Offoffoff1> Raiden: ересь. В огонь!
<Raiden> )
<moze> шо за паника?
<Raiden> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30939
<XuMuK> lol http://youtu.be/d4nfpWYbhh0
<Nor8> XuMuK: Не нравится мне в коде, что они во время ножевой атаки носятся как на стероидах.
<moze> Вчера prey под линь прошел, приятно что не только под вин игры норм есть.
<jet4fire> pfwtybv
<jet4fire> заценим
<Raiden> Кандидатура Карен Сандер (Karen Sandler) утверждена на пост лидера организации GNOME Foundation. Карен Сандер заменила на посту Сторми Питерс (Stormy Peters)
<Raiden> Не ждите крутого функционала в гном-шелл, всё будет спрятано в дконф или ваще не реализуется
<Raiden> )
<moze> Это я так понял организация разработчиков?
<Raiden> Ну да
<moze> А почему не ждать? Мне кажется всетаки шел мощный будет.. (3-й)
<Raiden> Потому, что женщина захочет всё упростит
<Raiden> ь
<moze> )
<Raiden> )
<moze> Я тоже хлчу чтобы по проще, это симптом? )
<Raiden> оно уже на столько простое, что даже те кому многого не надо лазиют в гконф.
<moze> Гном третий на гтк 3 работает, если не ошибаюсь, это поддержка css, т.е. любой может сделать интерфейс под свои нужды... а матерые линуксоиды все равно в терминале сидеть будут, так что не паникуем! )
<moze> Рождение гнома 2-го не застал, но паника тумаю та же была. )
<Raiden> Ну да, появляется простота в стиле виндовс. Хочешь что-то поменять - стань программистом )
<moze> Думаешь гуев не появится? Это все только в пользу.
<Raiden> в кде почти любой чих делает из гуи. Правило для окна например
<Raiden> а в гноме что бы разместить окно где надо, нужен костыть devilspie , т.к. ни метасити, ни муттер этого не могут ) Вот к чему ведет простота.
<Raiden> костыль*
<Raiden> Хотя это моё личное мнение, можете не учитывать )
<moze> Где надо это где?  Единственное что смущает это индикация активных приложений (тупо трей), до вина не дотягивает. (
<Raiden> moze: на 5 столе например
<Raiden> )
<Vasja> всем привет
<Raiden> или в верхнем левом улу , с заданным размером
<Raiden> в обще обычного функционала для вм принятых в лине, в гноме нет.
<Raiden> если только на опенбокс поменять или компиз
<Raiden> но гном-шелл с ними работать не будет
<Lorgus> ка посмотреть температуру проца и моста ??
<Lorgus> привнт всем
<Raiden> !sensors
<ubuntuhelp> Полезную информацию про lm-sensors можно найти тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/lm_sensors и на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<moze> Ну для меня (устал напоминать нуба) доп окна никакого плюса не дают, по привычке пользую только одно.. В третьем гноме их вроде не ограниченное количество! з.ы. Если кто объяснит плюсы от большого количества рабочих столов буду рад!
<moze> *я про рабочие столы
<Vasja> как мне отключить это сообщение gdu-notification-demon при загрузке убунты?
<Vasja> http://imglink.ru/pictures/21-06-11/ad534f68fa7067e4097e38c8afbba147.jpg
<Escsun> Vasja, значит так и есть
<Escsun> проверь файловую систему
<Escsun> у меня система даже не грузиться если хоть что-то не так с фс)
<Vasja> у меня беды на жёстком но они мне особо не мешают жить мешает это сообщение которое потоянно выскакивает при загрузке..
<Vasja> Я в тот раздел где беды не пишу больше файлы
<Vasja> я хочу как-то отключить это сообщение а то оно уже достало..
<Escsun> Vasja, дак зачем тебе тогда тот винт ?)
<Vasja> Ни кто не сталкивался?
<moze> У меня иногда выдает что диск (стоит хп) с ошибками.. но это при загрузке, ну и убунта сама лечит..
<Vasja> Ну на нём 2 раздела один нормальный а второй с бедами
<Vasja> как эту службу убрать из системы?
<moze> Ты стандартой убунтовской утилитой проверял?
<Vasja> gdu-notification-deamon
<moze> Как бэ наверное корень проблемы наверное стоит искать?
<Escsun> Vasja, проверить раз фс не судьба ?)
<Escsun> Vasja, и оно от тебя отстанет
<Vasja> ofc ещё скрин интересный сделаю там он мне сообщает о скором конце света
<Vasja> типа скоро вашему винту крандык настанет
<moze> Ну это мля уже колдунств..
<Escsun> Vasja, а чем бы и не стать ))
<moze> Так ты проверку дисков запускал? О Чем сообщает?
<Vasja> та он у мен янормально работает  подумаешь там метров 5-10 бэдов так я в тот раздел не записываю больше ничего
<Escsun> Vasja, и что у меня 4-й год винту
<Escsun> Vasja, с бедами
<Escsun> Vasja, и мне как то поф))
<Escsun> Vasja, до сих пор работает и нормально
<Escsun> Vasja, правда раз в пол года появляются новые 1-2 беда )
<moze> дай пофиксить, система должна знать наверное..
<Escsun> и никаких проблем не было то ли оно не читает больше эти участки
<Vasja> ну и у меня работает я их пробовал лечить этой прожкой некоторые софт бэды убрались
<moze> А нотифи можно и совсем отключить, только ничего хорошего не выдет! )
<Escsun> смысле не используются для хранения инфы)
<Vasja> вот это мне нужно чтоб он постоянно орал об этом??
<Vasja> http://imglink.ru/pictures/21-06-11/60d95fa05da40057d05661058de18da8.jpg
<Raiden> отличный статус )
<Raiden> раньше не видел
<Escsun> Vasja, кул)0
<moze> Ты про кого?
<Escsun> гибель неминуема ))
<Escsun> интересный перевод )
<Vasja> может этот  gdu-notification-deamon всё таки можна как-то отключить? А то он ещё мне накаркает..
<moze> Думаешь диск целее от этого будет? ))
<Vasja> Нет не думаю я просто хочу чтоб это сссобщение мне глаза не мозолило когда я в систему вхожу
<Raiden> 40гб диск от самсунга пережиз 300гиговый макстор получается )
<Raiden> кстати такого объема максторы это уже stm-maxtor ,  из тогда сигейт купила
<Raiden> хотя возможно вру.
<Vasja> та это старые винты они что тот что тот IDE
<moze> Наверное врятли можно настроить нотифи именно на вывод информации о дисках... может опытные подскажут.. (по мне так это не реально)
<Vasja> а есть под линух прога чтобы беды ремапить по типу досовской MHDD?
<umren> moze: реально все.
<umren> вопрос в том, сколько ты готов времени на это угробить
<Raiden> нотифи осд всеравн окакую инфу выводить
<Raiden> если есть лог с данными смарт, можно отпарсить и вывести
<Raiden> можно по планировщику
<Raiden> в общем ничего особо сложного
<moze> umren, в том то и дело
<Vasja> а кто-то боролся с неработающим микрофоном на передней панели?
<Vasja> В смысле с зади отлично работает а на фронт панели ни в какую..
<moze> Raiden, ты прав ему пофик он демон, ждет кто им воспользуется! По этому или его отключить вообще, либо никак!
<Raiden> )
<moze> На фронт панели в ручную проверь подключено ли правильно.. (сколько компов в сборке ни брал, ни разу правильно не подключали)
<Vasja> в маздае без проблем с пердней панели микрофон работает
<Raiden> есть smartmontools  или как-то так, вроде инфу в лог пишет, отсюда можно оттолкнуться что бы сделать скрипты выводящий варнинг через осд
<moze> Всетаки нотифи не делао затыкать
<Aceler> Хы, мы тут в деревне были.
<Aceler> Вот как надо устанавливать дрова на проектор: http://cs5631.vkontakte.ru/u17360660/137079403/y_137e571c.jpg
<Shelest> Aceler: забавно. :)
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<camozzi> гг, прикольно :D
<Aceler> Эксклюзивный кинотеатр с комарами ))
<camozzi> ))
<parfux> пасаны, а чем под линуху контроллеры шить? конкретно интересует C167
<vdrandom> ping
<ubuntuhelp> vdrandom, Понг понг понг...
<parfux> проверка...
<parfux> установил ubuntu, как можно отформатировать раздел с индой?
<parfux> видимо и правда никого нету
<Raiden> mkfs или gparted
<parfux> оо=)
<parfux> а чем под линуху контроллеры шить?
<Raiden> без понятия
<parfux> я так понял что разработчики IDE покачто игнорят linux
<sperunov> Что значит "Контроллеры шить"?
<Raiden> sperunov: в них программы
<Raiden> могут быть
<Raiden> можно писать, заливать
<Raiden> незнаю смог ли ответить )
<sperunov> %)
<moze> ты определись с контроллером, а под него линуксовый софт найдется..
<go8765> никто не помнит случайно кого тут как-то обвиняли в излишней параноидальности?
<sperunov> А когда это было?
<inkvizitor68sl> меня?
<go8765> Escsun: привет) это не ты был случайно? я помню, что арчевод вроде
<Escsun> go8765, оО
<sperunov> А с чем свящана параноя?
<Escsun> go8765, арчеводов много
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: sperunov я точно не помню...
<go8765> Escsun: без обид) я просто нашёл кое что по теме)
<sperunov> Вчера говорили о моей паранои и скайпе )
<go8765> sperunov: во-во .. там тоже скайр затрагивали
<sperunov> х)
<go8765> но это было месяца 2 назад...
<sperunov> Ну Я только вчера на канале зарегился
<go8765> примерно
<sperunov> А что ты нашёл там по теме?
<go8765> вот короче http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/118844/
<go8765>  и пошёл я спать, а завтра посмотрю логи вашей дискуссии)
<sperunov> =)
<sperunov> Доброй ночи
<go8765> это вроди был или vladgobelen или vdrandorom но и того и того нет сейчас..
<go8765> artus: помоеяму ты с ним тогда спорил, не помнишь? (привет)
<artus> go8765, эмм... кто с кем спорил и о чем ? дароф
<go8765> artus: про параною чью-то с арчеводом каким-то вроде
<artus> не, не видел
<Escsun> go8765, даже не понимаю зачем ты вспоминаешь ))
<go8765> vladgobelen или vdrandorom кажись.
<go8765> Escsun: я не удивлён)
<artus> ну арчевод врандом
<Escsun> я как бы тоже))
<artus> Escsun, у него параноя )
<go8765> artus: или гентушник может... не помнишь такого случая?
<go8765> Escsun: мне интересно просто мнение истинного ппараноика услышать о топике)
<sperunov> :-D
<inkvizitor68sl> чушь какая то
<artus> дадада
<inkvizitor68sl> все знают, что анонимности не существует
<sperunov> Всё одно интересно
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: i2p?
<inkvizitor68sl> издеваешься) ?
<artus> go8765, offline
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: пруф
<go8765> artus: ?
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<artus> go8765, я к тому что если хош анонимности то твой выбор офлайн)
<go8765> аа)
<artus> все остальное нафиг не нужные костыли
<sperunov> верно
<go8765> artus: ну как сказать, я пентагон не собираюсь взламывать, а в других делах иногда анонимность если и есть - то онлайн, а оффлайн у кого может анонимность быть, кроме ниндзь и цру/фсб какогонить?)
<moze> У скайпа давно инфо шифруется по только им понятным алгоритмам.. параноики явно пользваться им не будут, да и инет лучше обрубить  в таком случае...
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: а чё з i2p?
<moze> Тут как бэ рулит правило, не можешь умнее не используй.. ))
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<artus> moze, в свете того что скайп готовы дать доступ фсбшникам(по крайней мере они не утверждают обратного) то как бе скайп не показатель
<inkvizitor68sl> apple, похоже, решил сделать ноут моей мечты таки
<artus> moze, да и тот же жабир явно посекурнее бедет )
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, чавой там ?
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: уже нашёл сам..
<inkvizitor68sl> mac book air, 13 дюймов, sandy bridge, нормальная батарейка, черный цвет, возможно
<Night> Всем привет
<go8765> artus: ужеутверждают обратное (скайп)
<inkvizitor68sl> буду выпрашивать себе такой на работе
<moze> artus, если им надо они все равно узнают, это их работа! Другое дело когда это какой нибуть чел (считающий себя умнее всех)..
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ты ж на предзаказе кокого то там свежего нетбука вроде был с загадочным названием
<Night> Нетбук мощный знает кто нибудь в пределах 12 рублей
<artus> go8765, что они утверждают?
<go8765> artus: опровергли уже
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: планшета
<inkvizitor68sl> Night: шутишь?
<Night> Ржу
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<artus> go8765, ну я думаю с мелкософтом они уж когда нить да договорятцо)
<inkvizitor68sl> короче в пень
<inkvizitor68sl> Night: купи любой, воткни туда SSD и памяти побольше
<Night> Ф топку
<Night> Я лучше пойду кому нибудь воткну
<inkvizitor68sl> одно другому не мешает
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: скажи 2 слова про i2p
<Night> И че это будет
<sperunov> http://www.i2p2.de/index_ru.html
<sperunov> ^^
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: чушь какая то
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: тормознутая к тому же
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя торренты в ней раздавать было бы клево
<sperunov> а что толку от такой сети, если инет трафик проходит через провайдера
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: пока оно медленно и торрент трекер там екстати есть
<inkvizitor68sl> расшифровать sdf9okh32ufi;sdkfjkhq23oipf4;kearngku3i4;kgaj34ogipl сложнвато
<sperunov> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> я знаю про торрент трекер
<sperunov> ну может быть, может быть )
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: и я даже им успешно пользовался,  его кстати vuze поддерживает
<sperunov> Смотря для кого сложно.
<Night> Сломать можно все
<sperunov> вот )
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: но пока там всё из разедела ххх больше...
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: угу, я тоже. на скорости 100 кбит
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl:  в лукоморье пишут, что до 5мбит может быть
<Night> Порно двигатель технологий
<inkvizitor68sl> после 10-12 мегабайт на обычных торрентах)
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: ну какбэ с 2003 года только запустилось
<inkvizitor68sl> 7 лет
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl:  чем суровее будут правообладатели, тем больше будет скорость в сети
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: ладн. не станет на одного пользователя там больше я так понял)
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl:  они кстати на лаунчпаде есть даже..
<go8765> и плюс она наконецто децентрализованная
<moze> Лан всем пока!, не очкуйте если что! )
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: и стабильная она только с 2009 года... так что 2 только
<User513[web]> а на CD диски графическа оболчка какая? Ubuntu 11.04
<User513[web]> Unity?
<go8765> User513[web]: что побудило задать этот вопрос?
<User513[web]> Установил а тама рабочий стол остался старый =))) как на 10.10 вроде был или 8
<go8765> User513[web]: и в чём проблема?
<User513[web]> ну вот спросил =))) какая тама =)))
<go8765> User513[web]: должна быть uniti я думаю
<Night> Freenode уязвим
<go8765> Night: мы все в опасности?)
<go8765> Night: может ты хотел сказать Freenet ?
<umren> Night: ты из lulzsec?
<Night> Нет я нормальной ориентации :)
<Night> Просто соня тоже была уязвима
<umren> Night: тогда не страшно
<Night> Есть такой подвид greyhat
<umren> ге..что?
<Night> букву пропустил тройки по русскому были
<User513[web]> а как посмотреть версию Unity или оней ченить
<Raiden> если  лень возить мышку в синаптике, то apt-cache show unity |grep Ver
<User513[web]> спс =) а почему при установки нет этой фигни сбоку где все програмки итд =))) новой какв на картинки =)))
<User513[web]> типа бара слева
<Raiden> http://i043.radikal.ru/1106/10/39a117655228.jpg
<Raiden> User513[web]: юнити требует 3д, не все карты могут, при установки классик сессия - т.е. гном2.
<Raiden> User513[web]: в 11.04 заменят на юнити2д
<Raiden> *в 11.10
<User513[web]> спс =)) я ставил на рабочий тама была а поставил на VDS небыло =)))
<Raiden> ну оно вываливается в классик сессию, можно руками при логине выбрать, но всеравно если дрова не позволяют ничего не выйдет хорошего.
<User513[web]> такс а вот тама есть типа портов как во FreeBSD ... чтоб установить apache наприер из консоли
<inkvizitor68sl> сурово
<umren> User513[web]: apt-get
<umren> User513[web]: или aptitude
<umren> man > читай
<User513[web]> umren спс
<User513[web]> а по умолчанию пароль на root какой?
<Escsun> User513[web], рут отключен
<artus> никуда он не отключен
<artus> просто на него пароль не задан
<User513[web]> su root сбой при проверки подлинности
<Raiden> sudo -i
<User513[web]> спс
<User513[web]> а можно привизать домен к 3G модему? тама ип динамический и походу типа VPN чето...
<artus> все можно если нужно
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-22
<User513[web]> а через че ddclient и dyndns? тама никак...
<artus> именно через них
<User513[web]> через них нихочет =)))
<User513[web]> к 3G модему от beeline
<User513[web]> тамже типа VPN и ип адреса  217.118.*.*...
<artus> эмм... какой нафиг впн через 3g ?
<artus> User513[web],
<artus> User513[web], страна какая ?
<Raiden> службы днс бесполезны если ип не прямой
<Raiden> имхо
<Raiden> у билайна наверное пол сети на 1 ип висит
<Raiden> либо ты делал что-то не так, т.к. ддклиент работает у мну отлично
<artus> Raiden, ну 3п то выдают реальный ip, только динамику
<Raiden> значит он не так всё сделал
<artus> *g
<artus> ну если он уже впн на 3ж нашол то я не удевляюсь)
<Raiden> )
<artus> хы, по ходу у русского пчелайна нат )
<sharikoff> kuku
<arinov> кто может помочь с заставлением работать ваймакса на базе непонятного устройства
<arinov> ?
<arinov> sharikoff:
<codekick> как статически пересобрать Qt 4 в Ubuntu
<sr777> Помогите снять Бан пожалуйсто:-( я просто незнал что здесь нельзя отправлять отчёты с терминала в чат. я просто только перешол на убунту и уменя было много вопросов по настройке оборудования а ребята помогали мне настроить и я отправлял ответы терминальнÑ
<vdrandom> это утверждение или вопрос
<vdrandom> codekick,
<vdrandom> !255| sr777
<ubuntuhelp> sr777: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<vdrandom> выкидывайте уже этот сраный пиджин
<vdrandom> с irc он работает очень криво ._.
<sr777> vdrandom:подскажи пожалуйсто русскоязычные чаты где можно пообщатся с пользователями убунту
<sr777> как подключится к этому чату из другого клиента
<sr777> я сейчас с телефонного модема сижу на проводном бан что делать подскажите
<sr777> ну хоть кто нибудь отзавитесь помогите пожалуйсто
<sperunov> когда тебе дали бан, что-то было написанно?
<sperunov> может срок? иили ещё что? )
<sr777> сейчас напишу
<sperunov> да и вроде как ты спокойной пишишшь
<User540[web]> всем привет
<User540[web]> кто скажет к кому обращаться когда забанили ник, чтоб узнать за что бан то дали?
<sperunov> ещё 1 ))
<sperunov> покап на этот вопрос ответ не поступал
<sperunov> Напиши в ubuntuhelp
<sperunov> второй в списке пользователей комнаты
<User540[web]> sperunov, я уже написал туда, help лежит
<sperunov> ясно
<User540[web]> а кто разбанить может?
<sperunov> не знаю
<sperunov> я тут пару дней
<kstati> User540[web], опов позови - !op узнаешь
<kstati> вроде пара спящих есть.
<User540[web]> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<skai> @voice kstati
<kstati> skai, ну, спасибо
<skai> kstati: неча впустую о нарушениях кричать
<skai> !rules > User540[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User540[web], please see my private message
<skai> User540[web]: в правидах написано куда обращаться
<kstati> дык не я кричал, а ответил на вопрос "кто разбанить может".  Хотя по фих.
<User540[web]> skai, так за что забанили, я вообще то даже срашиваю раз в месяц, какие нарушения то?
<skai> User540[web]: ты прочти правила.там сказано куда писать
<User540[web]> а понял спасибо
<sperunov> а де правила прочесть можно?
<kstati> !rules > sperunov
<ubuntuhelp> sperunov, please see my private message
<sperunov> ок
<jet4fire> всем ку
<User540[web]> хм, я похоже слепой, написано за что бан дают, а к кому обращаться за информацией не написано. лан через неделю загляну еще раз, надеюсь разбанят
<SergeyIT> ку! А чего народу так мало, каникулы?
<sperunov> у кого каникулы?
<sperunov> Народ просто спит, навренор )
<SergeyIT> у школьников, студентов...
<sperunov> Кто-нибудь знает команду локализации
<sperunov> интересно! а правые тут есть?
<SergeyIT> это какие?
<sperunov> Правые )
<SergeyIT> это с какой стороны смотреть?
<sperunov> Русские Патриоты и националисты
<SergeyIT> щас тебя центральные забанят )
<sperunov> это не Я ^^
<sperunov> правило 2.6. часто не соблюдается ) Хах.  И нормально )
<cmygeHm> ребят
<cmygeHm> всем привет
<SergeyIT> ну ку, заноси привет
<cmygeHm> у меня проблемка. тема на форуме опустилась, а ответа так и нет
<cmygeHm> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=78952.msg1161423#msg1161423
<sperunov> и что с правами не помагло?
<cmygeHm> нет
<cmygeHm> не помогло нифига
<SergeyIT> значит планеты не так встали
<cmygeHm> ммм
<cmygeHm> да?
<cmygeHm> честно
<cmygeHm> ?
<sperunov> хахаха
<sperunov> попробуй ещё раз )
<sperunov> А что такое vik?
<cmygeHm> я пробывал семь раз, а потом отрезал!
<sperunov> так что же это вообще такое? vik? может файл можно просо удалить?
<sperunov> и он занова создастся может или нет?
<sperunov> ты его типо сделай бэк ап, потом удали, потом если что восстанови
<sperunov> вдруг сработает
<cmygeHm> я его перемещал
<cmygeHm> я его перемещал,  и он не создался нифига. пришлось восстановить. щас еще раз попробую
<sperunov> $ sudo chmod rick:rick /home/rick/.ICEauthority 			 		 	 	 This almost worked for me.
<sperunov> After I did this (with chown not chmod) I was able to log in, but I have  lost all of my setting. JPGs to appear correctly on the desktop, and so  on.
<sperunov> щг
<sperunov> там де рик это у эмч пользователя
<sperunov> ну или тут что-нибудь ) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1152804
<cmygeHm> у меня ругается на .ICEauthority который лежит не в хоум а в /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority и я уже пробывал менять права на gdm:gdm
<cmygeHm> я это написал на форуме
<cmygeHm> и после этого осталось сообщение There is problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with error status 256)
<cmygeHm> я не обновлял гном
<sperunov> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917306&highlight=sanity-check
<sperunov> может это поможет?
<HACTEHbKA> Всем доброго дня
<sharikoff> прив
<SergeyIT> ку
<HACTEHbKA> Скажите пожалуйста, что такое rc.ststus и где его взять =)
<HACTEHbKA> !rc.ststus
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rc.ststus'
<sharikoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127315
<sharikoff> только не ststus а status
<SergeyIT> ближе http://www.google.ru/search?q=rc.ststus&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<sharikoff> зобанить читоль кого нть...
<vdrandom> сибя зобань!
<sharikoff> может тибя? а? так.. для профилактики =)
<vdrandom> а ещё лучше рандомкик к ubuntuhelp приделай :)
<vdrandom> штоб нескучно было
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> ненадо
<HACTEHbKA> <sharikoff> не получается по тому мануалу.. Ругается..
<sharikoff> это ж не чятик
<sharikoff> это официальный канал помощи убунтоидов самим себе
<sharikoff> HACTEHbKA, ^^
<sperunov> сам себе помошни )
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> для тех кто неасилил гугл
<chapt> господа, огнелиса 5-го кто то щупал уже? как впечатления? есть смысл переползать с 4-го?
<sharikoff> и на 4 заползать смысла небыло
<HACTEHbKA> Ну я прописала update rc.d а консоль мне выдала http://paste.pro/1970082
<sperunov> chapt: Я щупал,
<sperunov> ничего такого, локализации разве что нет
<chapt> sperunov: ри как по памяти и по быстродействию?
<sperunov> да Я ничего такого не заметил
<chapt> мдя
<sharikoff> HACTEHbKA, тебе всю правду сказать? или дозированно?
<chapt> обещали же что памяи меньше есть будет (
<HACTEHbKA> Как хочешь =)
<Shelest> привет всем
<sperunov> может и сделали, Я лично не заметил )
<sperunov> привет
<SergeyIT> chapt, а сколько памятиЮ что не хватает?
<sharikoff> HACTEHbKA, он ругается что не установленны переменные окружения а именно
<chapt> да с памятью все нормально, но эта зараза первый раз на оффтопике дома грузится - уснуть можно
<sharikoff> LANGUAGE = (unset),
<sharikoff>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<Shelest> где настраивается док, расположеный слева в последней убунте?
<chapt> у меня просто пару десятков вкладок открыто
<sharikoff> если их установить возможно не будет ругаться
<Shelest> я хочу его перенести вниз
<HACTEHbKA> <sharikoff> и как их установить? 0:-)
<sperunov> Shelest: етого вроде нельзя делать
<sharikoff> тем более походу ты неправильно используешь команду
<sharikoff> ибо выводит хелп на нее
<Shelest> sperunov: то есть нельзя? а как его удалить тогда? я поставлю нормальный док
<sharikoff> HACTEHbKA, man export
<sharikoff> и вслух читать
<HACTEHbKA> Я скапировала команду отсюда http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127315
<sharikoff> верю
<HACTEHbKA> man: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<HACTEHbKA> No manual entry for export
<HACTEHbKA>  =)
<sperunov> Shelest: http://ubuntovod.ru/soft/confity.html может это поможет
<sharikoff> HACTEHbKA, ну скАпируй то что те выдало и засунь в translate.google.ru
<HACTEHbKA> Да я поняла, что оно мне выдало. Что делать то?..
<sharikoff> установить переменные
<sharikoff> в гугл
<HACTEHbKA> Как?
<HACTEHbKA> ...
<HACTEHbKA> Ясн
<sharikoff> как установить переменные LANG
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> skai, тут?
<skai> тип того
<sharikoff> я это..
<sharikoff> заработался
<skai> дада
<sharikoff> http://paste.pro/1970093
<sharikoff> читал?
<skai> хых
<skai> ну ты суров
<sharikoff> чувак хозяин магазина max-apple.ru
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> вот я его наверное на измену присадил
<skai> ага:)а аптайм у него няшный
<sharikoff> главно че то он не удивился что я типа зайди на сервак и посмотри
<skai> ага.левый чел на сервак доступ имеет.и нифига удивительного нет
<arinov> выкидывает из системы на экран входа
<arinov> где можно прочитать почему это происходит?
<arinov> и тема слетает на какую-то светлую
<arinov> драйвер установлен, обновления залиты
<arinov> вместо некоторых слов квадраты
<SergeyIT> arinov, какая система?
<arinov> SergeyIT: 11.04
<SergeyIT> юнити?
<arinov> SergeyIT: сейчас пока нормально, да юнити
<arinov> это наверное последствия моего ковыряния wimax
<arinov> ничего не получается с этим устройством
<arinov> какие общепринятые нормальные альтернативы wimax используют линуксоиды обычно?
<MABP> привет, есть кто живой?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Мужики, есть такой контейнер mkv, с поддержкой разных дорожек звуковых. Как в mplayer выбирать, какую дорожку играть?
<MABP> привет, кто по настройке сети может подсказать?
<MABP> а есть вообще кто живой на канале?
<vdrandom> умерли все
<vdrandom> !ask| MABP
<ubuntuhelp> MABP: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<vdrandom> Ivan_The_Terribl, если в безгуёвом - то аргументом командной строки
<vdrandom> например, mplayer filename.mkv -aid 2
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Спасибо!
<MABP> я просто подумал что у меня опять интерфейс сглючил - вчера сообщения не отправлялись... ну да ладно - вот вопрос:
<MABP> имеется виртуальная машина на винде (ВиртуалБокс) на ней установил Убунту сервер, после установки сервер получает динамически ЙП типа  10.0.0.1 и видит ЙП внешней сетки ( к которой подключен мой комп физически), после того как я устанавливаю ем
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Мавр, UTF-8
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Поставь UTF-8 кодировку.
<arinov> у него не utf?
<system1> servername.nicks = "0101a"
<system1> :(
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Ну, у меня во всяком случае кракозябры на его тексте.
<MABP> я пишу через браузер - тут нет опции UTF
<artus> MABP, да все у тя нормально
<artus> Ivan_The_Terribl, выброси свой клиент
<MABP> ia pishu cherez brauzer - zdes net variana UTF
<artus> MABP, транслитом нафига дублировать?
<MABP> на всякий случай - если у меня еще и кодировка полетела
<artus> MABP, как бе за транслит тут выбрасывают) посему это мало тебе поможет)
<MABP> дак что - по моему вопросу никто ничего подсказать не может?
<MABP> ок, на транслите больше не буду
<skai> MABP: а ты не пробовал...ну для начала...задать вопрос?
<MABP> имеется виртуальная машина на винде (ВиртуалБокс) на ней установил Убунту сервер, после установки сервер получает динамически ЙП типа  10.0.0.1 и видит ЙП внешней сетки ( к которой подключен мой комп физически), после того как я устанавливаю ем
<skai> бесят меня такие диоты, что экстрасенсов вечно ищут
<MABP> получил вопрос?
<artus> MABP, а сообшение порезать пополам не досуг?
<artus> MABP, после того как я устанавливаю ем  , класно что ты еш )
<MABP> у меня на экране оно нормально отображается... щас
<skai> MABP: нет.только половину.что ты устанавливаешь чтото и потом пожрать идешь
<skai> мы рады, что режим питания не нарушен
<MABP> имеется виртуальная машина на винде (ВиртуалБокс) на ней установил Убунту сервер, после установки сервер получает динамически ЙП типа  10.0.0.1 и видит ЙП внешней сетки
<MABP> ( к которой подключен мой комп физически), после того как я устанавливаю ему адрес вручную и тип адреса соответсвует моей внешней сетки - например 192.168.0.1,
<MABP> то он перестает видить внешнюю сеть, конфликта адресов 100% нет, в чем причина?
<skai> в том, что внешняя сетка в другой подсети
<skai> роуты пропиши и будет тебе радость
<artus> или бриджом сеть задай
<artus> будет в 1й подсети
<artus> MABP, ну и начнем с того что оно не перестает видеть, оно его изначально не видело )
<MABP> бридж... а нат на прямую не работает?
<MABP> видело
<MABP> при адресе 10,0,0,1 я пингую адрес 192,168,0,2
<artus> ты пингуеш хост, который шлюзом выступает
<MABP> а при адресе вручную установленном 192,168,0,1 пингануть 192,168,0,2 я уже не могу
<MABP> нет
<MABP> мой хост ( на котором стоит виртуальная машина) имеет адрес 192,168,0,3
<artus> ну нафига ты тогда ip меняеш?
<MABP> я хочу чтобы они были в одной подсети
<MABP>  - надо
<artus> юзай бридж
<MABP> Скай - идеи есть?
<skai> artus: шило в жопе чешется.вот он и меняет
<artus> у мну все виртуалки в 1й подсети со мной )
<MABP> то есть поменять тип сетевого адаптера виртуальной машины с НАт на Бридж?
<skai> MABP: я те че на помощника похож?или на мне написано, что мне не лень?
<artus> MABP, да
<ilya21> Здравствуйте, пользователи чата
<ilya21> как из по факс-модему послать факс
<artus> ilya21, ты каналом не ошибсо?
<MABP> Скай - просто ты проявил активность, но как то быстро слился - я подумал что ты большой и умный ответ пишешь, извени что побеспокоил
<ilya21> нет но сегодня ошибся один раз не в ту сеть попал
<artus> skai, ты в фазе активности? ))
<skai> дык.помогать безграмотному человеку - я не могу так низко пасть
<ilya21> но факс из убунту надо отпровлять
<artus> ilya21, ну по ходу ты 2й раз промахнулся)
<artus> и че ?
<skai> artus: агай.вечно в активности, пока еда готовится
<artus> ilya21, гугли
<GiD_> хм
<skai> ilya21: надеюсь факс в министерство образования, где ты просишь отобрать у тебя аттестат? а то отпрАвка факса - дело хитрое.
<skai> как ни каникулы - так школота безграмотная набегами по всем интернетам:(
<GiD_> ты это кому ?
<skai> artus: вот что такое вечно
<ilya21> гугл пишет вентафакс для MiCro$oft wIиd0w$ находит
<pandemix> щас я приду пронюхая там
<ilya21> извиняюс за некорректное предложение
<artus> ilya21, а для убунты он что советует?
<ilya21> ничего
<artus> ну значит на этом вопрос закрыт)
<ilya21> а вот что нужно как документ в PostScript в убунту перевести
<artus> ilya21, ты если что первый который захотел с факс отправлять с бубунты )
<GiD_> факс с убунты ? О_о
<skai> @voice ilya21
<ilya21> понятно а чё такого через факс-модем ведь
<artus> ilya21, а кому оно надо то? ))
<GiD_> найди на официальном сайте производителя ПО под линь для своего модема
<ilya21> папе порадовать его
<GiD_> если нет, то забей
<artus> ilya21, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1251&bih=750&q=ubuntu+%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%BA%D1%81-%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BC&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=
<ilya21> мне надо офисный документв в Postscript и через efax-gtk его я вышлю
<GiD_> кто мне скажет почему я на форуме бубунту ру зарегиться не могу ?
<artus> да хоть открытку, первая же ссылка
<GiD_> ошибку выдает
<ilya21> открыл он тоже про efax-gtk а я не знаю как в postscript документ перевести
<artus> ilya21, причем здесь постскрипт? заканчивай офтопить
<ilya21> при том что efax-gtk его требует для отправки а модем на 200 % готов
<BIZZA> я не могу ввести пароь ни в software center ни в update-manager. При нажатии на инсталл выскакиваеь окно ввода пароля , кивает в стороны и исчезает(эот бывает обычно когда неверно вводишь пароль)
<BIZZA> как сделать?
<BIZZA> не дает ввести даже
<artus> пользуйся apt-get
<artus> BIZZA, сделай sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<artus> может обновит и попустит
<ilya21>  возможно сделайте
<BIZZA> artus это неудобно.
<artus> BIZZA, неудобно спать на подоконнике )
<ilya21> верно
<artus> BIZZA, обновись, может таки пропадет глюк )
<BIZZA> artus нельзя посмотреть внешний вид приложения
<artus> O_o
<artus> зачем на него смотреть?
<BIZZA> artus ну вдруг урод )
<artus> apt-cache show zzz описание выдаст
<User412[web]> добрый вечер всем
<GiD_> "%}{^#  вопросы.. в каком году была олимпиада. .я в шоке бле
<skai> BIZZA: гугл отменили
<GiD_> с 20-й попытки понял что там 4 символа надо
<artus> @kick GiD_ читай правила
<BIZZA> artus  спасссибо
<skai> artus: цук.я только отповедь ему написал в кике.описав всю его ничтожность и тупость
<skai> а ты двумя словами
<skai> не стыдно?
<conan_chief> друзья привет, кто мне подскажет как сделать так чтобы после загрузки ОС к примеру crunchbang, запускалась нужная мне программа (к примеру rdesktop) а оконый менеджер (к примеру openbox) вырубался
<conan_chief> ?
<artus> @voice skai
<GiD_> спс
<MABP> artus - спасибо Бридж помог... только все равно не понимаю что за фигня с натом - раньше таких проблем не было ( на других виртуальных машинах)
<GiD_> прочитал
<artus> skai, у тя последнюю жрачку сперли что ты буйный такой? )
<artus> MABP, были)
<User412[web]> кто может помочь поставить ubutu на toshiba ac100-116 ?
<artus> conan_chief, суй в автостарт.сш точто те надо запустить и киляй опенбокс
<artus> conan_chief, хотя, нафига тебе килять бокс то?
<conan_chief> артус скажи как сделать так чтобы программа запускаемая мною открывалась на весь экран?
<GiD_> User412[web] http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=27719.0
<artus> conan_chief, с таким раскладом тебе минимальная установка системы, иксы и в rc.local запуск рдесктопа, или реминны
<conan_chief> затем чтобы человек (котоый не особо шаристый) случайно\специально закрыв rdesktop не увидил там ничего и не мог ничего запустить лишнего
<dayser> Всем привет!
<User412[web]> <GiD_> не то
<artus> conan_chief, вот не скажу, не знаю, надо в свойство окна лезть и принудительно разворачивать
<conan_chief> да реммину хочу
<artus> conan_chief, если тебе под терминалку то те кранч избыточен
<skai> artus: да как начались каникулы у школоты - так в интернете от тупости и безграмотности не продохнуть:(
<User412[web]> блин народ отправили к вам сказали помогут на простом языке
<dayser> Прошу помощи кто разбирается в bash скриптах) где ошибка? WIDTH=mediainfo ${TRG_DIR}/${FILE} --Inform="Video;%Width%"  я не могу разобратся он не читает строку..(( гдето ' проблема или "
<conan_chief> да под терминалку которавя в случае чего одним движением превращаеться в шорты(зачёркнуто) в полноценную рабочую станцию
<User412[web]> ау
<artus> User412[web], бери да ставь, че тебе мешает то?
<User412[web]> toshiba ac100-116 глянь что за девайс
<skai> artus: ты что??это же король.ты должен был пасть на колени, прочесть его мысли и удаленно силой мысли поставить ему систему.а ты его спрашивать вздумал
<skai> непочтительно ты с царственными особами
<artus> User412[web], http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&biw=1251&bih=783&q=toshiba+ac100-116+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq= ну и ?
<skai> такими темпами ты его еще небось и думать хочешь заставить его собственным серым веществом? (руки не поднимаются написать слово мозг)
<dayser> Люди может у кого есть какие мысли по поводу http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=157424.msg1163462#msg1163462 подскажите кто может
<artus> User412[web], ставитцо туда бубунта аж со свистом
<artus> User412[web], бери бля арма сборку дистра и понеслась
<skai> @kick artus держите себя в руках
<User412[web]> <artus> а как вот есть на англиском мануал а я 0 в этом
<artus> ой очепятка )
<artus> я даж не понял сначала )))
<skai> User412[web]: тебе в школе преподавали французский или немецкий?
<XuMuK> ку
<artus> XuMuK, дароф вредитель )
<XuMuK> artus, о_О )
<User412[web]> <+skai> англискии но я 0 в нем так кто может помочь ?
<dayser> плииз кто разбирается в bash / shell http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=157424.msg1163462#msg1163462 посмотрите где я напортачил
<skai> User412[web]: учитель. или репетитор, если ты не способен оказался осилить школьную программу по английскому и достигнуть ожидаемого уровня развития для школьника
<skai> хотя бы
<skai> @voice dayser
<User412[web]> http://ac100.gudinna.com/README/ ну вот мануал
<arinov> у меня порой бывают фейлы при запуске с сообщениями о том, что с батареей что-то не так
<skai> User412[web]: читай и ставь
<arinov> отключить или игнорировать это как-нибудь можно?
<artus> User412[web], en2ru@bot.talk.google.com ))
<skai> arinov: почини батарею
<dayser> skai:  ?
<arinov> skai: каким образом?
<User412[web]> <+skai> а перевести не поможешь? я так долго понимать буду
<skai> dayser: не флуди.все с первого раза увидели вопрос.лиюо никто не знает, либо всем пофиг
<skai> User412[web]: обратись на фриланс сайты.кинь заказ на переводчика.если не смог сам научиться - плати тем, кто смог
<skai> User412[web]: или заюзай машинные переводчики
<skai> тысячи их
<User412[web]> <+skai> гениально
<arinov> я с ним согласен
<arinov> я бы с удовольствием заплатил деньги за драйвер для beceem устройства
<skai> arinov: дык свяжись с вендором и предложи за им написать драйвер за хорошие деньги.думаю они не откажут
<arinov> а хорошие - это сколько?
<skai> ну это ты уже с ними торгуйся.сможешь убедить их развивать linux-направление - почет и слава.и новость на лоре в твою честь
<arinov> а не сможешь...
<skai> arinov: ну тогда попробуй ввести в гугл beceem ubuntu и сделать как советуют в многих инструкциях
<skai> http://opennet.ru/tips/info/2468.shtml
<skai> ить первые ссылки
<skai> два слова ввести в гугл
<badabum> всем здрасть
<camozzi> прив
<artus> и тебе не кашлять
<badabum> при такой пагоде это будет сложно)
<badabum> город чуть не затопило..
<camozzi> ага.дожди задрали уже((
<badabum> у нас сегодня первый день так, что дороги перекрывали местами..
<camozzi> фигасе
<badabum> ага..
<SergeyIT> badabum, а кто пагоду строил? ;)
<conan_chief> подскажите как сделать так чтобы при загрузке запускалась программа ? (не через GUi)
<artus> conan_chief, суй в /etc/rc.local
<artus> ток sleep добавь перед запуском
<artus> ну и sudo -u user если от конкретного юзера запускать
<artus> мбо так от рута запуститцо
<badabum> SergeyIT, очепятка то было :)
<dayser> люди помогите кто нибудь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=157424.0
<artus> dayser, ты б ошибку показал
<artus> dayser, ну и что тебе мешает заменить " на ` и проверить ?
<dayser> artus The vbitrate option must be an integer: mediainfo
<dayser> нет я немного переделал избавился от ней, теперь у меня проблема немного другая..((
<dayser> т.е. переменная WIDTH=mediainfo ${TRG_DIR}/${FILE} --Inform='Video;%Width%'
<dayser> т.е. WIDTH покажет всю строку
<dayser> а мне надо только результат, я незнаю как это сделать(
<artus> эм, еще раз, скрипт на paste.pro показывай
<artus> тот что ты переделал
<artus> dayser, и вообще, где ты его взял то?
<dayser> на хабре и + немного допилил, для того чтобы видео во время цикла не теряло качество
<dayser> artus: тут я его нашёл был http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/development/48187/
<artus> ну я ужен там, показывай то что ты наизменял
<dayser> WIDTH=mediainfo ${TRG_DIR}/${FILE} --Inform='Video;%Width%'
<dayser> HEIGHT=mediainfo ${TRG_DIR}/${FILE} --Inform='Video;%Height%'
<dayser> VBIT=mediainfo ${TRG_DIR}/${FILE} --Inform='Video;%BitRate%' | cut --complement -b 3-8
<dayser> ABIT=mediainfo ${TRG_DIR}/${FILE} --Inform='Audio;%BitRate%' | cut --complement -b 3-8
<dayser> SAMRATE=mediainfo ${TRG_DIR}/${FILE} --Inform='Audio;%SamplingRate%'
<dayser> #4545
<dayser> PARAMS="-ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=flv:keyint=50:vbitrate=${VBIT}:mbd=2:mv0:trell:v4mv:cbp:last_pred=3 -vf scale=${WIDTH}:${HEIGHT} -of lavf -oac mp3lame -lameopts abr:br=${ABIT} -srate ${SAMRATE}"
<dayser> вот что я добавил
<dayser> ой
<artus> та да, тя сразу пристрелить или исправишся? )
<dayser> т.е. мне надо через mediainfo узнать входящего видео битрейт и т.д.
<dayser> я пытаюсь) я совсем зелёный в этом.)
<artus> !paste | dayser
<ubuntuhelp> dayser: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<dayser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630806/
<artus> dayser, [/home/artus]% mediainfo videos/Imaginarium_Doctor_Parnassus_1080p.mp4 --Inform='Video;%Width%'
<artus> 1920
<artus> ну и, все показывает, проблема в чем ?
<dayser> как мне это в цикл получить? т.е. WIDTH=mediainfo ${TRG_DIR}/${FILE} --Inform='Video;%Width%' я использую, и он ругается что должно быть число.
<artus> dayser, я ж показал тебе что отрабатывает оно
<dayser> да но в скрипте нет.(
<artus> dayser, значит трабла в подстановке в строку
<artus> dayser, а ты пытаешся сохранить оригинальное разрешение ?
<dayser> да
<dayser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630807/  вот мини проверка
<dayser> но получаю не выходе пусто..
<dayser> вот я пытаюсь понять как получить именно результат...
<artus> " убери
<dayser> ./1.sh: line 3: ap.avi: command not found
<skai> HDD 400GB (listed as 320GB)
<skai> artus: пять баллов за находчивость маркетологов
<skai> мы не продаем ноут с 320гб.мы продаем с 400гб.просто система видит как 320
<skai> :))
<dayser> ёмаё
<dayser> WIDTH1= mediainfo ap.avi --Inform="Video;%Width%" пробел.... между равно и mediainfo
<dayser> ... рр
<Raiden> в твоем посте нет пробела
<Raiden> или я чего-то туплю )
<dayser> щас поставил... получаю результат. но .. неммогу собрать мозги..) запутался(((
<dayser> не... бред. какойто...
<Raiden> dayser: создай ещё 1 файл и скопируй туда мой текст, а потом я обьясню )
<Raiden> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630810/
<Raiden> ну и проверь как работает
<dayser> ./medinf
<dayser> mediainfo ap.avi --Inform=\'Video;%Width%\'
<dayser> =)
<Raiden> ))
<dayser> но мне надо зрезультат..
<Raiden> Если я правильно понял, у тебя в WIDTH1 - русская H , отсюда echo не работало
<Raiden> Если надо вывод команды, делай `` или $()
<Raiden> т.е. echo $(WIDHT1)
<dayser> ./medinf: line 6: WIDHT1: command not found
<Raiden> а да
<Raiden> $($WIDHT1)
<Raiden> для примера echo "мой дистр $(lsb_release -d)"
<dayser> урааа, вывод есть) http://paste.ubuntu.com/630812/
<dayser> тока он всё вывел)
<Raiden> поздр
<dayser> щас посмотрю
<Raiden> !bash
<ubuntuhelp> Командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/ofkLB а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dayser> он должен вывести тока 4 цыферки к примеру 326 а он выводит..
<dayser> ща
<Raiden> мде, инфа по башу на вики минимальная
<dayser> ) вот и я сижу, а быстро бы написал всё на php
<dayser> они чем то похожи.. но всё же и вот ошибки у меня вылазиют
<Raiden> погугли на по словам bash abs и bash intro howto
<Raiden> если надо
<dayser> ок, спс
<ReoLoFT> всем привет)
<ReoLoFT> кто подскажет как установить виртуалбокс на виндоус сервер?
<Raiden> дабклик по ехе?
<Raiden> дабл*
<ReoLoFT> openbox стоит стоял бы гном было проше :(
<dayser> на виндовс сервере?
<dayser> оО
<ReoLoFT> да :)
<dayser> а есть на винду openbox?
<ReoLoFT> не на винде))
<dayser> ыыы
<ReoLoFT> а на убунте серверв
<ReoLoFT> блин я туплю ))а  сорри))
<artus> @kick ReoLoFT ты каналом ошибсо
<dayser> )
<ReoLoFT> та не не ошибься просто ступил :))
<dayser> там де deb пакет?
<ReoLoFT> хотел написать убунту сервер а написал виндоус O.o аж стыдно
<dayser> там же deb пакет*
<artus> ReoLoFT, тогда ты не повериш, sudo apt-get install виртуабокс
<ReoLoFT> как бы апт гет не помогает :(( не ма в соурс листе
<ReoLoFT> а с дебианом оно через кансоль не хочет инсталит
<artus> дык добавь
<dayser> sudo dpkg - i virtual.deb
<artus> нафиг?
<ReoLoFT> шас попробую :)
<artus> на оффсайтек вбокса репы есть
<ReoLoFT> та я добавлял и чето не прокотила незнаю мож я такой ламер :(
<dayser> wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.0.8/virtualbox-4.0_4.0.8-71778~Ubuntu~natty_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i virtualbox-4.0_4.0.8-71778~Ubuntu~natty_i386.deb
<dayser> помоему так)
<tomfarr_> люди, последние 2е суток работал на макоси - УГ полное, интерфейс гораздо слабее гнома, а про пакеты то и говорить не чего, все что платное-платное, а использовать macports(бесплатные пакеты для мака из юникса) нужно купить xcode... короче плювался и вернулся
<tomfarr_> на линукс...
<dayser> зачем на Ubuntu server запускать virtualbox?
<ReoLoFT> шас попробую спс :)
<artus> ReoLoFT, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads че тут непонятного ?
<artus> ReoLoFT, кстати да, юзай kvm
<ReoLoFT> та хочу коечто потестить :) у меня убунта сервер как десктоп просто лень удалять с убунту 11 04 декстоп гном и унити
<artus> dayser, ну если виртуализировать венду то вбокс пошустрее квма будет
<artus> ReoLoFT, если с никсами игратцо то kvm ставь
<dayser> лан, всем спасибо, удачного!
<ReoLoFT> Артус чего вы такой злой :)))
<ReoLoFT> kvm надо будеть ейо глянуть я уже както привык к виртуалбоксу(
<ReoLoFT> винду ...в пень)
<ReoLoFT> не удалось обработать virtualbox... (--install)
<ReoLoFT> вот в этом вся и проблема :(
<artus> ReoLoFT, че сразу злой ? квм рулит)
<dayser> виртуалбокс реально грузит
<dayser> лан мну нема
<Umren> dayser, чо он грузит?
<Raiden> ReoLoFT: Ещё 1 вопрос про вин серв и бан
<Raiden> кажется это троль )
<sperunov> :D
<sperunov> ПРивет всем
<ReoLoFT> я что опять про вин серв задал?
<ReoLoFT> ладно молчу то точно получу бан= :))
<artus> ReoLoFT, http://debian.pro/16
<artus> для начала тебе хватит)
<ReoLoFT> :))
<Umren> artus, верни мои глаза :D
<artus> Oo
<ReoLoFT> глаза?
<Umren> кустомная тема на вп что ле?
<Umren> я про сайт
<ReoLoFT> надо однако попробывать kvm :)думаю что он быстрее будет vmware
<Umren> почему ты так думаешь?)
<Raiden> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30956
<ReoLoFT> сам незнаю но это же Артус посоветывал оно должно быть явно круче :))
<ReoLoFT> осталось токо разобраться с установкой :)
<Aceler> Мдееееее. Поменял видеокарту с GeForce 8400 на 6600. Firefox тормозит! :)
<ReoLoFT> ^))) 5тый?
<artus> Aceler, с чего бы ему тормозить? )
<Aceler> Да
<Aceler> artus: так отрисовка-то через видеодрайвер, а он что-то не торопится.
<Raiden> надо было менять на гф2мх
<Raiden> :)
<ReoLoFT> он вроде должнен плавнее идти они ж там делали :)
<artus> блин, 5й еще не приехал в репы (
<Umren> artus, разницы не зщаметишь
<bas> посоветуйте каталогизатор фильмов
<artus> шаааляй-ваааляй
<Umren> по виду одно и тоже
<Aceler> А не, вру. Четвёртый
<artus> bas, bash )
<ReoLoFT> не 5тый вроде быстрее должен быть :)
<Umren> не заметил
<sperunov> По виду другой
<Umren> sperunov, такой же
<Umren> один в один
<sperunov> Разрдажает кнопка Feadvack
<Aceler> Я зафиксировал версию, когда у меня RC начал проситься с proposed
<sperunov> пардон  Feadback
<ReoLoFT> )
<Umren> sperunov, где такая?
<ReoLoFT> кому Gnome3 нравиться?
<sperunov> Umren:
<sperunov> Umren:  это в версии 5. ТАм слева. Где кнопка домашняя страница,
<sperunov> Они хотят, Что б им писали, чем понравился или не понрався фокс
<bas> что не так? при чем тут bash?
<Umren> sperunov, у тя какая то странная версия у мя такой кнопки нет
<Umren> 5 final стоит
<Raiden> bas: Посмотри это http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=25874.msg180728#msg180728
<artus> bas, береш баш и пишеш свой каталагизатор )
<Raiden> но мне в голову лезит  ls -aR >myvideos.txt
<Umren> artus, перл тогда уж сразу
<artus> Umren, да зачем он там )
<Umren> artus, полезнее освоить )
<sperunov> Umren:  Да чушь его знает, почему у меня есть.
<Umren> думаю что баш что перл не знает )
<artus> Umren, у мну оно культурненько добавляет в пайпменю опенбоксовской менющки фильмы)
<ReoLoFT> ладно всем спс :) за гостеприимство побег я удачки всем
<Umren> ReoLoFT, не пользовался гном 3
<Amblnb> Íàñòðîèë ïåðåìåùåíèå ñêà÷àííîãî ÷åðåç òîððåíò â êàòàëîãè îäíîèì¸ííûå ñ ìåòêàìè
<ReoLoFT> Артус сорри за винду если что :)
<ubuntuhelp> Amblnb! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Raiden> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/122448/
<Amblnb> Настроил перемещение скачанного через торрент в каталоги одноимённые с метками
<Amblnb> Как же заманало это переключение в сру на этом канале
<ReoLoFT> Anonymous и LulzSec прям одни темы на хабре про них
<artus> ReoLoFT, да фигня)
<ReoLoFT> скоро чувствую из за них без интернета лишимся
<artus> Amblnb, не заходи ) проблема то)
<Amblnb> artus: дАк чё тут настроили что оно переходит на сру?
<Umren> Amblnb, кошка по клаве твоей не ездиет?
<artus> Amblnb, на какое нафиг сру?
<Amblnb> artus: СР-1251
<Amblnb> Umren: А на всех остальных каналах значит не ходит?
<artus> Amblnb, O_o выброси свой корявый клиент
<Umren> квирк - кака
<Umren> пытался юзать пару раз, неосилил
<Amblnb> Umren: Ну а мне удобней он
<Amblnb> И такой косяк только на этом канале, значит чтото не в квирке..
<Umren> в нем самом
<artus> какой нафиг косяк на канале?
<Raiden> подозреваю что не в канале и не в квире.
<Raiden> т.к. у меня квирк
<Umren> кривые ручки?
<artus> ога)
<Raiden> ну да вбил куда-нить
<Raiden> кодировку
<Raiden> Amblnb: и хуиз на тебе глючит почему-то, или ты снова на 1 канале висиш
<Amblnb> И куда же? Прописано по умолчанию утф, на сети утф на сервере утф на соседних каналах утф, а тут ср о_О
<Raiden> Ну может быть есть какой-то косяк в 4.1.1
<Raiden> у меня 4.0.2
<Amblnb> Raiden: На ней я тоже сидел, и тоже жаловался
<Raiden> )
<artus> вот у всех все нормально а у тебя проблемы) полюбому канал виноват)
<Amblnb> И каждый рас как пишу первое сообщение меня кикает бот )
<ReoLoFT> )))
<Umren> Amblnb, ты не в пятницу 13го родился?
<Raiden> попробуй сходить на kvirc-ru , но подозреваю что это бесполезно
<Raiden> *на канал
<Amblnb> Не канал, а может какую-то команду прописали чтоб автоматом подхватывал кодировку при входе.
<Umren> нету в ирц такого
<Raiden> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/gnome-shell-activity-journal-with.html
<Raiden> есть
<Umren> всмысле? что бы канал задавал кодировку клиенту? :)
<ReoLoFT> а что у вас за клиент?
<Raiden> Я подумал вы про канал
<ReoLoFT> аха и кофе подовал вместе с кодировко))
<Umren> у канала одна кодировка, у клиента своя.. либо подстраиваешься либо весело смотришь на кракозябры
<Amblnb> ReoLoFT: Квирк. Umren: хз на сайтах такое сплошь и рядом
<Umren> Amblnb, попробуй другой клиент 100% этого не будет
<ReoLoFT> у меня все ок)
<ReoLoFT> клиент Weechat
<Raiden> и у меня ок, клиент как у Amblnb
<artus> Amblnb, причем тут сайты к irc ?
<artus> может тут еще и флеш банеры показывать? )
<ReoLoFT> не реально ))
<Umren> ascii porn :D
<ReoLoFT> порн и так в инете хвотает
<ReoLoFT> представляеш заходишь в единственый ирк без банеров а тут на тебе :)
<Raiden> гномеры будут делать общий ресурс для расширений гномшелла
<Amblnb> artus: Ну авы, смайлы и голос тут уже есть ;)
<artus> O_o
<Raiden> ну в общем на манер адднос мозилла орг
<artus> нафиг тут голос ?
<Amblnb> И вроде даже общие файлы
<Umren> Raiden, гномшелл и гном3 это одно и тоже?
<Amblnb> artus: За место скайп кастов
<ReoLoFT> практически да :) но не одно
<artus> изврат
<ReoLoFT> гном 3 не красивый незнаю  мне не понравилься
<Raiden> Umren: ну почти. В гном3 есть ещё fallback режим, который похож на гном2
<ReoLoFT> както не комфортно мне на нём
<Umren> развелось блин оболочек
<ReoLoFT> gnome 2 самая кажеться нормальная
<Umren> кеды 3.5 были крутые
<ReoLoFT> а так вроде радовались 4тым :))) стоко шума было перед этим
<ReoLoFT> а мне Openbox :) по приколу
<skai> Umren: дада.слоупоки всегда рады старому
<Umren> не, они были круто отшлефованы
<artus> ReoLoFT, дааа, коробка гуд)
<Umren> и выглядили однородно
<ink_sleep> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<ReoLoFT> токо с настрйоками чуть сложновато но зато позновательно както
<Umren> а так гнум классик ниче.. тока темы все уродские
<Escsun> ReoLoFT, коробку нечего делать настраивать )
<ReoLoFT> м а зачем гугл пинг?:)
<ReoLoFT> ну вот например я хочу замутить на alt +f1 чтоб окно можно resize а на alt+f3 сворачивать но както с 1го раза не вышло и забил :( в rc.xml
<Escsun> ReoLoFT, тебе в pekwm надо)
<Escsun> ReoLoFT, тут есть печеньки )
<artus> ReoLoFT, мне главное что по alt +f1 у меня окошко с вичатом выбираетцо)
<ReoLoFT> это чтото страшное? :)
<Escsun> ReoLoFT, наоборот куда лучше опенбокса )
<ReoLoFT> pekwm ^_^
<Escsun> в раза 100 )
<ReoLoFT> хм
<skai> Я хочу выучить язык java для написания программ, я скачал несколько книг но не понял ничего что там написано, как то все объясняется не понятно, многие термины я незнаю, есть ли книга в которой все описано от и до, как бы для
<skai> чайников чтоли (С)
<skai> суровые дети ныне ошли
<artus> Escsun, вот жеш гад, соблазниш таки
<Escsun> artus, да надоели коробки
<Escsun> xml зло
<GordanFreeman> Escsun, что рекламируешь? flux?
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, pekwm)
<skai> гном торт
<ReoLoFT> все ручками править страно что про pekwm я не слышал ниде :(
<skai> есть только гном среди ДЕ и мигель пророк его
<Escsun> ReoLoFT, да там легче
<Escsun> ReoLoFT, там простейший конфиг)
<Escsun> ReoLoFT, в отличии от xml все понятно и ясно
<Escsun> ReoLoFT, http://itmages.ru/image/view/206333/d45d825b
<ReoLoFT> ну тут тоже не страшный :) в принцепи :) да я во шас смотрю в нете мож и поставлю :)
<GordanFreeman> страаашно )
<ReoLoFT> он быстрее опенбокса?
<skai> делать вам больше нечего
<GordanFreeman> у тебя опенбокс тормозит? ))
<ReoLoFT> нет :)
<ReoLoFT> он не может теоритически тормозить
<skai> де инк
<skai> он бы вас силой флюхи бы покрыл
<ReoLoFT> ^)
<Escsun> ReoLoFT, http://linuxfun.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/pekwm/03.jpg
<Escsun> ReoLoFT, на % 60 быстрее
<Escsun> ReoLoFT, а если еще композит использовать то он в разы быстрее недокоробки )
<GordanFreeman> то ли приверженцы pekwm в основной массе без вкуса, то ли гибкости не хватает нормальный интерфейс собрать. Что не скрин-шот, то лулз
<Escsun> skai, флюх слаб )
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, на вкус и цвет товарищи разные )
<GordanFreeman> хотя последний - ещё как-то
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, не нравиться предложи лучше и мы вместе посмеемся
<GordanFreeman> я по гуглу пробежался с запросами на этот вм. поржал
<ReoLoFT> мне главное чтоб меньше было запушено гном напрягает хоть можно и поубирать но не то :(
<Amblnb> а -7 это темперотура проца? )
<ReoLoFT> а опенбокс он простенький чистый
<Escsun> ReoLoFT, он грязный )
<GordanFreeman> dwm, вот истиное дзенствие
<Escsun> ReoLoFT, из-за этого xml'a
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, ничего особенного нету в dwm
<GordanFreeman> 38кб бинарника и никаких конфигов )
<ReoLoFT> Escsun: :))) попробую :)мож разбирусь
<Escsun> ReoLoFT, но он гораздо сложнее бокса)
<ReoLoFT> Escsun: тебе приходят месаги что я в личку пишу? :) то ешё в клиенте не разобралься
<Escsun> ReoLoFT, нет)
<ReoLoFT> хм :(
<GordanFreeman> Escsun, а конкретно dwm, равно как и подобные удобны тем, что они истино тайловые. мыша не нужна
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, да и тут мыша не нужна на самом то деле)
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, это просто закос под коробку )
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, дело привычки
<GordanFreeman> а менюха по рабочему столу? Почти все скрины её тычут )
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, ее можно вызвать кнопками )
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, можно вообще и без нее ...
<artus> GordanFreeman, а нафига "мыша не нужна" ? в этом вся красота ?
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, там гибкие настройки
<ReoLoFT> эм а как без мыши)))
<Escsun> ReoLoFT, та не сложно
<artus> с таким раскладом мне фреймбуфера с tmux с головой )
<Escsun> ReoLoFT, просто это тупость красноглазых )
<artus> нафиг тогда вообще wm )
<Escsun> artus, вот вот)
<GordanFreeman> artus, конкретно в dwm, i3, awesome - да.
<Amblnb> Тест/Test
<Amblnb> Не кикнуло
<ReoLoFT> ппц случайно нафлудил в ирке anonymous вот думаю замутят они мне чтото или нет :( бан дали
<GordanFreeman> это, блин, как рефлекс. во всех полях ввода пытаться горячими клавишами перемещаться ) ctrl+F, ctrl+H, ctrl+b....
<ReoLoFT> GordanFreeman: не это зло так перемешяться
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, вот в чем дело, я бы и не против работать на том же dwm но иногда комп используют другие и им знать кнопки эти ни к чему.
<GordanFreeman> ReoLoFT, О то ж. как привыкнешь, потом неудобно руки отрывать - тынуться к стрелкам или мыши.
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, интерфейс создается для удобства ...
<GordanFreeman> Escsun, солидарен )
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, да и у меня мыши нет))
<GordanFreeman> тачпад? ;)
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, ога настроен очень гибко )
<ReoLoFT> не в принцепи круто без мышки
<GordanFreeman> Escsun, но, как говориться - на вкус и цвет... для удобства - тоже неоднозначное понятие.
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, конфиг на листок А4 ))
<ReoLoFT> но я себе не представляю как я на ноуте буду без мышки сидетьа за компом это вообше мистика
<ReoLoFT> зато не кто другой ничего не зделает сидя за компом :))
<GordanFreeman> примера ради - по топику. как шумели по поводу переноса кнопок окна в сторону, противоречащую логике? (налево). Как сейчас иногда негодуют пользователи юнити? )
<ReoLoFT> ой юнити ето страшное :((
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, не привык к классическому интерфейсу )
<artus> нафиг двм на десктопе, на ноуте я еще пойму, а сидеть хоткеями раскидывать окна при желании посмотреть видео на 2м мониторе ... нафиг )
<GordanFreeman> а кому-то нравится.
<GordanFreeman> Escsun, аналогично. Но у меня своя классика ;)
<GordanFreeman> ибо от неё у многих подёргивается глаз
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, кнопочки по стандарту, а так по своему
<Escsun> хотя я их не использую так для красоты висят ...
<GordanFreeman> Но, вот каюсь. В браузере мышку активно использую ))
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, мне раньше нравился плагин в фф вимператор )
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, но чет долго он не прожил у меня))
<GordanFreeman> Escsun, а мне раньше нраился fx. пока не создали недоделку 4
<GordanFreeman> так и ушёл полностью к хрому
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, эх аналогично ...
<GordanFreeman> мелочь, а добило, что дополнение cookieswap уже больше двух месяцев не могут переписать на версию 4. при этом в первый же день появилось сообщение (от автора), что работа кипит. Что создатели fx там намудрили - и думать не хочу. Но раз провисают многие доп
<GordanFreeman> олнения, то явно что-то мутное.
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, за это мне не нравиться фф ...
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, а еще за его тормознутость )
<GordanFreeman> да к тормознутости я уже было привык - количество плюшек радовало. Но полученая жуть без таскбара и без старых плюшек (ибо не совместимы) - не моё.
<GordanFreeman> *статусбара
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, кстати чем тебе мой скрин не понравился то?)
<GordanFreeman> 03.jpg - норм. я стебался над тем, что гугл выдаёт. сам посмотри.
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, ну то не мой скрин
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, а ты про это))
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, ну на офф сайтах редко хорошие скрины)
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, да и там старый pekwm которому хз скок лет)
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, во там за 2007 год скрины
<GordanFreeman> глянул описание. не вижу смысла. нужна скорость? fluxbox есть. Красота и скорость - compiz-standalone+emerald. Чем не вм?
<GordanFreeman> нужна бешаная скорость (ну, вдруг 386sx завалялся) - twm жив )
<ReoLoFT> норм видно русский не каракалями?
<Amblnb> не невидно руский каракулями
<ReoLoFT> wytish ili serye3no ?
<Amblnb> ReoLoFT: Да всё ок, если другая кодировка то кикает бот
<GordanFreeman> ReoLoFT, да раз пишет по русски, то и читает )
<ReoLoFT> аа :)) та зашел на античат они меня кикнули из за того что кодировку не мог настроить :(
<Amblnb> Это их вина, что сидят не на юникоде
<GordanFreeman> снова рассуждают о том, как компилить эксплойты под форточками?
<ReoLoFT> уху)
<ReoLoFT> их вена но я видать им не нравлюсь со своей кодировкой и транслитом :(
<GordanFreeman> как, впрочем и на хакзоне. иногда захожу туда, когда баш да анектод-ру кончаются
<ReoLoFT> я вот тут думаю об анонимуос и лулзах я у них в ирке случайно скопипастил текст с ирка и в чат кинул  они забанили думаю не заддосят :( ли меня
<Amblnb> Использую динаму
<GordanFreeman> не смеши.
<skai> @voice ReoLoFT
<ReoLoFT> skai что за воис?
<GordanFreeman> !rules > ReoLoFT
<ubuntuhelp> ReoLoFT, please see my private message
<skai> !v > ReoLoFT
<ReoLoFT> та еслиб был динам не было так обидно
<ReoLoFT> +skai ??
<ReoLoFT> я хз как в личку писать :) в этом клиенте по сути /w ник а оно не пашет
<GordanFreeman> ReoLoFT, почитай, что тебе ubuntuhelp написал
<XuMuK> ку
<ReoLoFT> написал чтоб я прочитал приватное сообшение
<ReoLoFT> типо !rules > ResoloFT
<GordanFreeman> ну и прочитай же. А в пм писать - стандартная команда есть /msg Nick text
<XuMuK> ReoLoFT, /query nick message
<ReoLoFT> ну вот /msg написал шас
<ReoLoFT> химику и Гордан видно?
<ReoLoFT> шас попробую query
<XuMuK> ReoLoFT, мне в приват пришло
<XuMuK> вот опять
<GordanFreeman> в игнор улитишь. я тебе не тест-бот
<ReoLoFT> во вроде понял))
<ReoLoFT> спасибо
<ReoLoFT> а в личку прошел типо правило нарушил :((
<ReoLoFT> не везет мне токо начал знакомитца с ирком и вот :)
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, fluxbox глюченный
<skai> ш
<skai> inkvizitor68sl:
<ReoLoFT> а что означает плюсик у моего ника?
<GordanFreeman> Escsun, не натыкался на баги. Хотя и недолго работал с ним.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: расскажи им про флюхокоробокс
<Umren> ReoLoFT, ничего хорошего
<GordanFreeman> ReoLoFT, то, что допросишься и приплюснут
<XuMuK> штлмшяшещк
<ReoLoFT> )))
<Escsun> skai, я знаю что такое флюкс не надо))
<Umren> ReoLoFT, крест для надгробия выбили, теперь осталось кинуть в яму
<Escsun> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ты у нас будешь теперь шяшещк))
<ReoLoFT> понятно уже ))буду стараться не нарушать :(
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, да и он медлен очень...
<skai> XuMuK: сурово
<XuMuK> skai, сам начал))
<skai> XuMuK: чгьгл
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, и панель не нужная для меня ...
<XuMuK> skai, узнаю)) ага))
<skai> XuMuK: артус круче
<skai> фкегы :)
<XuMuK> ыы))
<XuMuK> ылфш))
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, да и с xcompmgr часто вылетает за что большой минус ...
<skai> пифо фкегых:)
<skai> ну так.ылшф и петролшф
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, + конечно это табы но они и в pekwm есть
<skai> 12 стулешф
<XuMuK> skai, ты не эльф, а ылф))
<skai> XuMuK: а ты не читал 12 стульев и не знаешь их автора
<GordanFreeman> табы. так и не уловил их пользы. в большинстве терминальных менеджеров они есть на уровне программы. А на кой чёрт они нужны в вм - не знаю.
<Nor8>  skai: Он уже в этом признался? ))))
<XuMuK> skai, читал, и не только 12 стульев)
<skai> XuMuK: ибо у них никаких эльфов у них не было
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, не табы полезные, но в флюксе они немного не так как надо реализованы
<XuMuK> ну там и не ыльф если чо))
<ReoLoFT> на хабре табы проблема Линукс статья была :)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Да, расскажи нам, что было с эльфийкой и 7-м стулом в 15 главе?
<skai> XuMuK: там ылф и петрольф :))
<skai> XuMuK: и где ты у меня мягкий знак во фразе находил?
<XuMuK> Nor8, а теперь спроси сколько мне лет было, када я их читал...
<GordanFreeman> ReoLoFT, да нет никаких проблем. разве что надуманные
<Nor8> XuMuK: 43?
<XuMuK> skai, отсебятина)
<GordanFreeman> Nor8, 42
<XuMuK> Nor8, ты чо то последнее время тупишь))
<skai> XuMuK: атата
<Nor8> GordanFreeman: 42 универсальная отмазка ))))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Это я вчера по мануалу арч пытался поставить, удивительно отупляющее занятие )))))
<XuMuK> для медведа - да))
<GordanFreeman> Nor8, ниасилил?
<skai> дык
<XuMuK> Nor8, да ладно, наоборот))
<skai> арч не нужен
<ReoLoFT> загадка как теперь закрыть те окна с личками :( weechat
<XuMuK> skai, твое имхо
<Umren> Nor8, по мануалу там нефиг ставить :D
<skai> студенческая недоделка:)
<Umren> в арче кстати бест документация наверное
<skai> мое имхо поддерживают все взрослые люди:)
<XuMuK> skai, твое имхо Nº2))
<Nor8> GordanFreeman:  Вполне, но после установщиков с гуи мне вообще не понятно, зачем это красноглазие в консоли.
<GordanFreeman> ReoLoFT, не загадка, а иди гугли как работать с иркой. /close в помощь
<Umren> после генту
<GordanFreeman> Nor8, фиг его знает чё ты там красноглазил. один файл поправить так сложно, да? rc.conf
<GordanFreeman> большинство настроек в нём сидят. ну, а если извращаться - то да... можно и до тика дойти
<Nor8>  GordanFreeman: Красноглазие это образно скорее, но в любом случаем единственным плюсом арча является то, что он роллинг
<GordanFreeman> ах, да забыл, mirrorlist поправить
<GordanFreeman> Да нет у него плюсов.
<skai> GordanFreeman: и остальные конфиги основные
<skai> и не оссновные
<Umren> правда минус арча - мне 2 раза диски попадались которые не заводились на оборудовании вобще
<Nor8> GordanFreeman: Ну по моему мнению роллинг скорее полюс
<skai> и пару симлинков поправить, чтобы зависимости не убивали все
<skai> демьян ролинг - вот плюс
<GordanFreeman> Nor8, где ты видел не-роллинг? ubuntu - часто обновляется, debian-testing - часто, гента - та вообще ежеминутно, шапка, федорино горе.
<Escsun> skai, что у вас за проблемы )
<XuMuK> да вы гоните)) всё намного прощще))
<GordanFreeman> даже вындофс
<skai> Escsun: у мну никаких:)
<GordanFreeman> skai,  не мудри. там нет ничего сложного.
<Raiden> ух, спорщики
<skai> GordanFreeman: эммм...погугли про ролинг релиз
<skai> GordanFreeman: заодно магазины оптики нагугли.и будет меньше мерещиться всякие сложности, о которых я не говорил
<GordanFreeman> skai, да какая на фиг разница, как релиз нумеруется. суть в свежести. А очки мне не нужны. "и не основные" - эт не про конфиги ли?
<skai> GordanFreeman: ролинг релиз - это не циферки.бегом в гугл
<XuMuK> там главно сеть настроить, а дальше pacman -Syu; pacman -Sy gnome gnome-extra... ну а там совсем просто
<GordanFreeman> skai, нафиг гугл, лови суть.
<skai> GordanFreeman: иди в гугл.пока ты не станешь понимать простые определения - с тобой бесполезно говорить
<skai> сначала найди отличия ролинг релизов от обычных
<GordanFreeman> skai, не ёрничай. перечитай
<Umren> GordanFreeman, http://hotlink.popmartian.com/4B9E66CC/trollercoaster.jpg
<GordanFreeman> Umren, автопортрет?
<Umren> ага, твой
<GordanFreeman> ну-ну
<skai> GordanFreeman: смысл?если ты изначально не знаешь сути - смысл читать твой бред
<GordanFreeman> skai, снова вахтёра врубил? Суть я знаю
<Umren> суть в том, что роллинг это отсутствие версий
<GordanFreeman> нет. суть - это постоянное обновление
<skai> GordanFreeman: ага.ты уже показал, как ты знаешь.а теперь зайди в гугл.побори свою гордость - станешь немного умнее.хотябы
<GordanFreeman> а отсутствие версий - не всегда истина. тот же debian-testing. тот же mint
<skai> GordanFreeman: видишь.снова бред
<Umren> а что минт? у минта есть версии
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, они правы )
<skai> GordanFreeman: дебиан тестинг и минт - не ролинг релизы
<inkvizitor68sl> что там про коробку говорили?
<inkvizitor68sl> фкоробоку
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, да ничего )
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: проспал ты
<ReoLoFT> )))
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, уже улетел поезд)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: флюху давно уже не обсуждают
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, можешь дальше спать
<ReoLoFT> Mint некакой :( не понравилься
<Umren> нормальный
<GordanFreeman> вот офигительно просто. теперь suse, которая имеет версии, дебайн уже не rolling
<GordanFreeman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_release сами вникните в суть, потом учите
<skai> ReoLoFT: слушай. будь человеком - купи себе учебник по русскому языук
<ReoLoFT> нормальный но убунта по лудьше
<skai> *языке
<Raiden> )
<ReoLoFT> skai у нас не продают :((
<skai> GordanFreeman: вот вникай.пока не станешь называть демьяна ролингом
<Umren> GordanFreeman, unstable sid можно еще назвать роллингом
<skai> Umren: тож низя
<Umren> с натяжкой
<skai> Umren: пока cut не выпустят - фризы перед релизом рубят всю суть
<GordanFreeman> Umren,  Ну надо же. а я о чём. skai кончай нудеть
<Umren> skai, ну да, но с натяжкой это как бы постоянно обновляющаяся версия
<skai> GordanFreeman: ну так ты закончишь тупить - я закончу веселиться над тобой:)
<Umren> GordanFreeman, а вот все остальное что ты назвал, федора, убунта, минт и прочее - не роллинг нинразу
<GordanFreeman> skai, пока что смех вызывает лишь твоё заумство
<skai> Umren: с большой.но в свете приближающегося cut - называть дебиан ролингом - все равно что назвать рашку многопартийным государством
<GordanFreeman> Umren, отнюдь. это красношапочные потомки.
<skai> GordanFreeman: поверь.твоя тупость - единственный повод поржать. но ты продолжай.мне скучно
<Umren> GordanFreeman, минт это убунту
<skai> Umren: пойми.в его логике - красношапка тоже ролингом окажется
<Raiden> GordanFreeman: хорош флудить
<Umren> ага, ентерпрайз роллинг релиз
<GordanFreeman> Umren, опять ошибка. это не только убунту, забыл номер версии - собрали на чистом дебиане под x86-ю платформу
<Raiden> омг
<Umren> GordanFreeman, это не основная версия
<Umren> GordanFreeman, а 4fun сборка
<skai> Raiden: ну не прерывай:)он такой веселый:)прям как домашние тараканы:)бегает бегает:)пока тапком не стукнут:)
<Umren> GordanFreeman, LMDE называется
<XuMuK||phone> ребята,  довайте жить без банов/киков/войсов))
<skai> XuMuK||phone: дык что за жисть тогда пойдет...скучнааааяяяяяя
<Raiden> вот LMDE  ролинг релиз
<Raiden> вроде
<skai> Raiden: с бооольшой натяжкой
<skai> Raiden: ибо он тестинг демьян
<GordanFreeman> skai, ну ты ж и напрашиваешься - стукнуть жирным тапком
<skai> GordanFreeman: да ты весь экран жиром забрызгал уже.так что один жирный тапок ниче не поменяет:)
<GordanFreeman> skai, у тебя учусь
<skai> GordanFreeman: да ты уже давно магистр:)кажна буковка сочится:)я бутылочку подставлю - будет на чем курочку пожарить на ужин:)
<skai> GordanFreeman: так что ты продолжай:)
<Nor8>  Ская затроллили чтоле?
<skai> Nor8: да пока нет:)
<skai> Nor8: но он пытается:)
<skai> Nor8: правда замолчааааал
<skai> Nor8: а я гоооолоден
<skai> :(
<skai> Напишите пожалуйста мне компиляторы для написания игр, прог и т.д. они как я понял разные, так что напишите все пожалуйста или один универсальный(если есть) (С)
<Umren> роллинг - арч, генту. дебиан унстейбл с натяжкой и все. Мое имхо =)
<skai> хосспаде.и это пытается яву учить
<skai> Umren: жду не дождусб cut.на мой ноут само то будет
<Umren> а что за кут? cutting edge debian?
<skai> тип того
<Umren> то есть он будет полноценным роллинг?
<GordanFreeman> skai, на фиг мне отмалчиваться - я курить ходил. А ты, похоже уже изголодал. бедненький. Прямым текстом жрать просишь, толстый.
<skai> константли юзабл тестинг
<skai> GordanFreeman: дык ты, дите, кормишь и кормишь своей тупостью:)аж не нарадуюсь развлечению в такой пасмурный день:)
<skai> Umren: ага.без фриза
<GordanFreeman> skai,  чего не сделаешь для младенца.
<GordanFreeman> особенно, когда он небесно-кащенутый
<XuMuK> гг
<skai> GordanFreeman: ага.а потом как ты для ебя делать закончишь - руки помой и возвращайся.мы ждем:)
<XuMuK> младенчег))
<XuMuK> кто такой ебя?))
<Raiden> норм опечатка...
<Nor8> )))
<skai> кажется я убил муху буковой с
<skai> хых
<Raiden> особенно с связке с делать закончишь
<skai> надо окно закрывать
<XuMuK> хоть бы обособил деепричастный оборот чтоли))
<skai>                                                                                                                                                
<GordanFreeman> зачем ему такие сложные понятия. Химик, ты прямо говори младенцу - запятые ставить надо
<skai> вот теперь чисто:)
<Nor8> Raiden: Я так понимаю, это образное обозначение самоудовлетворения. Или я ошибаюсь? ))))))
<skai> GordanFreeman: запятые надо ставить, мой маленький:)
<Raiden> )
<skai> GordanFreeman: вот так?
<skai> лан.покормите пупсика, пока я звездочку на ноуте нарисую
<GordanFreeman> Да, ты уже это понял. Верно? Иди сказки почитай. Там много буковок, но иногда и знаки-крючочки появляются. Вот они и называются "запятая". А иногда... не поверишь - ещё и точки появляются
<XuMuK> троооль... ты гдееее?)) иди нямням))
<skai> XuMuK: выше:)вон оно:)пытается оскорбить:)по его оскорблениям можно понять на что он обижается и какие комплексы у него есть:)
<GordanFreeman> ^^
<skai> XuMuK: в соц исследовании к экзамену таким детям у меня глава целая была:)
<skai> XuMuK: кстати на этом канале поциентов набрал:)показательные личности тут:)
<GordanFreeman> и, похоже, заразился. бедненький
<XuMuK> skai, чо за тема исследования?))
<XuMuK> поведение троллей с
<GordanFreeman> XuMuK, очевидно ж. Влияние провокации и пропоганды на поведение мирных людишек
<skai> XuMuK: а там влияние интернета на развитие современного человека.тупо "не пускайте детей в интернет - интернет от них тупеет" :)вот на таких как оно я и получил пятерку:)
<Nor8> поциенты это тоже самое, что и поцриоты или нет?
<XuMuK> и кто тут мирные "людишки"?))
<skai> XuMuK: он прям как по шаблону реагирует:)
<skai> XuMuK: бужто читал исследование:)
<GordanFreeman> Я не в курсе, но провокация так и прёт
<XuMuK> skai, о том кто от кого тупеет, я бы поспорил)))
<skai> XuMuK: ну я исследовал влияние интернета на таких.а не таких на интернет:)так что выводы были соответственные:)
<XuMuK> skai, а ты сказал как раз обратное)) что инет от таких тупеет))*
<skai> ну да.
<XuMuK> тут все правильно))
<GordanFreeman> XuMuK, это взаимосвязано )
<skai> обратно пропорциональная шкала зависимостей:)
<skai> Raiden: http://www.linux.org.ru/news/gnome/6413136 че скажешь на это?
<skai> XuMuK: ты тож.ты у нас гномотришник
<XuMuK> имхо - клёвво))
<Nor8> И как вы там без компиза справляетесь? ))))
<GordanFreeman> кому надо, тот с компизом. в чём проблема-то?
<skai> клутер есть
<skai> компиз то нафига.композитинга много написали
<skai> я лично голосовал бы за включение каиры в какое нить де
<Nor8> согласен
<Spencer1> всем привет
<Nor8> Хорошая штука
<skai> чуть чуть тяжелее икскомпмгр
<skai> но все равно легкая
<skai> с открытокоробкой само то
<XuMuK> да, по компизу, точнее по некоторым его фишкам, я лично, очень скучаю...
<Nor8> skai: 25 мб это не много
<skai> 25?Оо
<skai> фигасе у тебя он отожрался
<Nor8> skai: Ну да, со всеми фишками и так далее
<skai> у мну каира так отожраться не могла
<Nor8> skai: У тебя допотоптное железо, она стесняется ))))
<skai> ага.ноут прошлогодний
<skai> тогда были допы и топы:)
<skai> может ты собрал кривовато?
<Nor8> skai: Да и не собирал, из репов поставил
<skai> у тя какой дистр?
<Nor8> 11.04
<skai> в репы каиру композитинг добавили?няшно
<skai> я юзал с кранчевских реп
<Nor8> Там просто кайра
<Nor8> Но тоже норм
<skai> 'vvv
<skai> 'vvvv
<skai> да чтоб его
<skai> эмммм
<skai> я не про библиотеку графики.а про композитный менеджер
<skai> на основе библиотеки
<skai> няшный.легкий.и умеет все что нужно
<kifirus> Всем привет
<skai> кифирус?ты с города няганус?
<Nor8>  skai: http://cairo-compmgr.tuxfamily.org/  про это?
<kifirus> Нет я с вжопеубора
<skai> ага
<kifirus> XD
<Nor8> Интересное название у деревни.
<skai> kifirus: тебя отправить по домашнему адресу?
<skai> Nor8: но пакеты на сайте собраны без поддержки флага -n
<kifirus> подскажите плз я пытаюсь через mysql administrator восстановить дамп
<skai> Nor8: то есть иконку в трее не спрятать.либо самому собрать, либо с кранча стыбрить с реп
<kifirus> нет спасибо
<kifirus> он не восстанавливается потому что там какаято фигня в кодеровке
<kifirus> а в администраторе нельзя выбрать галочку плевать на ошибки потому что всё серое
<kifirus> как сделать чтобы во вкладке мускул админа восстановлениие можно было работать
<kifirus> а ни только восстанавливать бд
<kifirus> кто нить в курсе
<kifirus> skai кстати а к чему вопрос был
<dayser> man mysql
<dayser> man mysql
<kifirus> я понял спасибо
<kifirus> а более точно кто нибудь знает?
<dayser> что ты хочешь конкретно напиши. дамп с базы? дамп с *sql файла?
<dayser> если хочешь просто залить то используй терминал
<dayser> mysql -uroot -d <имя базы> </home/Vasya/dump.sql
<dayser> помоему так
<kifirus> dayser он зальёт не смотря на ошибки?
<dayser> оО ошибки?
<dayser> так устрани
<kifirus> да файл создан битриксом
<dayser> он начнёт вливать и будет показывать тебе ошибки
<kifirus> и там какаято срань
<dayser> посмотри сам и исправь
<kifirus> вайл в utf8 а какойто кусок cp-1251
<dayser> перед тем как засирать базу
<dayser> поиск и замена
<kifirus> файл 470 мб весит
<dayser> nano dump.sql
<dayser> это что ж за база такая?)
<dayser> базу mail.ru укатил?)
<sw0rl0k> всем привет)
<dayser> привет
<kifirus> ку
<kifirus> dayser нет это база от 4 сайтов на битриксе
<dayser> фу..
<kifirus> неперивариваю битрикс уже
<dayser> кодировку можешь исправлять регулярками
<kifirus> однако сейчас дется некуда
<dayser> неоткрывая файл
<dayser> man grep
<kifirus> там долго разбиратся
<dayser> ну а как вы думали
<kifirus> было бы здорово просто заставить сьесть б.д битый файл
<Raiden> все наверное видели граффики сети в конки upspeedgraph , у меня почему-то не граффик рисуется, а двигается полоска
<dayser> как у нас пишут на форуме, экстрасенсы в отпуске
<Raiden> интересн опочему
<dayser> kifirus: реально не разу не игрался с битриксом, даже не пытался, меня пугает начало 1с. Меня за такое пристрелит начальство))
<dayser> так что скорее всего man тебе в помощь)
<kifirus> dayser даже не пробуй
<kifirus> я знаю человека который от битрикса тащится и считает что это лучшая цмс
<dayser> вот почему самописные CMS рулят)
<dayser> ну... то такое дело
<sw0rl0k> помогите экс-окноводу =) создать ярлык приложения можно только путем: правый клик -> создать -> ссылка на приложение?
<dayser> из каждой кмс можно сделать красату
<kifirus> на самописках бд на 10000 позиций весит метров 30
<kifirus> sw0rl0k можно ещё чрез консоль
<dayser>  sw0rl0k:  нет) можно сначала левый клик а потом как вы написали)
<dayser>  sw0rl0k:  *.dekstop
<dayser> помоему так)
<sw0rl0k> спасибо =)
<artus> Escsun, у тя пек какой версии?
<Escsun> artus, 0.1.12 + patch
<artus> Escsun, Версия: 0.1.12-1+b1 пойдеть?
<artus> а что за патч то ?
<Escsun> artus, opacity )
<artus> Escsun, а если без патча оно сьедобно ?
<Escsun> artus, угу
<Escsun> artus, этот пачт баг исправляет
<Escsun> artus, не приятный )
<artus> подробнее
<Escsun> когда открываешь любое окно его нет на панели
<artus> ща посмотримс в виртуалке )
<artus> Escsun, эм... а как оно ставитцо то ? )))
<Escsun> artus, кто))
<artus> вернее де у него конфиги живот и вообще )
<artus> вернеее как мне в кде выбрать загрузку пеквм )
<Escsun> artus, ~/.pekwm
<Escsun> а хз
<Escsun> я через xinit
<Escsun> всегда запускаю любую оболочку
<artus> вписал в дефольманагер, ща посмотримс
<artus> ахха, оно без конфига не запускаетцо
<Escsun> эм
<Escsun> оно создает сама конфиг
<Escsun> в хомяке
<artus> эм, не создало
<Escsun> после запуска
<Escsun> оно создает
<Escsun> что у тя за дистр поганый )
<artus> хм, терь не может открыть дисплей )
<artus> создать оно создало , все гуд
<Escsun> конфиг его дефолтный не очень )
<Fanisk> всем привет. Подскажите пожалуйста, как форсом установить 32-разрядный .bin на x64 систему?
<skai> artus: кде?ОО
<skai> artus: как ты низко пал
<artus> skai, че было в виртуалке то и мучаю )
<skai> но ить кеды же.че ничего приятного не было?
<djsmentya> кто
<Raiden> Fanisk: Это дрова или прикладная программа?
<Fanisk> прикладная
<Fanisk> cisco packet tracer
<Raiden> надо смотреть наверное, на что ругается или с помощью ldd какие либы хочет и по каким путям
<Raiden> и удовлетворить это
<Raiden> больше наверное никак.
<Fanisk> ой, я про ldd и забыл совсем!
<Fanisk> )
<maxim20211> здравствуйте! такая проблема. взял у девушки нетбук, хотел поставить на него ubuntu 10.04. Система нормально установилась, но есть одна очень серьезная проблема. Живем мы в поселке, следовательно интернет только с модема. Но нетворк менеджер не распознает 
<Raiden> ещё с опциями запусти, типа --help возможно есть опция распаковки.
<Raiden> федора для кривых закрытых прог больше подходит, там в 64 дистре в /usr/lib отведен под 32бит либы
<Raiden> а в дебиан\убунте наоборот... lib = 64 и /usr/lib32
<Raiden> )
<artus> Escsun, делись своим .pekwm
<tarokinoe> Превед! Нужна помощь. Totem не проигрывает видео в формате mp4, что делать?
<artus> не пользоватцо тотемом
<skai> !pm > maxim20211
<ubuntuhelp> maxim20211, please see my private message
<maxim20211> здравствуйте! такая проблема. взял у девушки нетбук, хотел поставить на него ubuntu 10.04. Система нормально установилась, но есть одна очень серьезная проблема. Живем мы в поселке, следовательно интернет только с модема. Но нетворк менеджер не распознает 
<artus> maxim20211, чего он не распознает?
<tarokinoe> ну а если все таки хочу пользоваться, подскажите какие пакеты посавить дополнительно
<artus> tarokinoe, vlc
<maxim20211> модемы. он поидее должен выдать Create New Mobile Broadband, а он этого не делает. если вручную создать соединение - не соединяется и даже не показывает его.
<tarokinoe> ок, спс, ща попробую
<artus> maxim20211, ну и нафиг тебе тогда нм если у тя вручную все работает?
<artus> maxim20211, нм если че глючный и нафиг не нужный
<artus> maxim20211, модем какой ?
<maxim20211> если вручную создать соединение - не соединяется и даже не показывает название соединения. пробовал на 4 (zte mf626, huawei e173, huawei e1550, huawei e160g).. ни с одним не работает
<artus> maxim20211, вот только не надо про e1550, год как на нем сижу и никакими нмами не пользуюсь
<artus> maxim20211, выруби для начала на нем виртуальный cd
<artus> он там нафиг не нужен, картридер можеш оставить, с ним проблем нет
<artus> maxim20211, и не соединяетцо на e1550 по этой причине )
<maxim20211> виртуальный сd как вырубить? я просто его извлекаю (eject)
<artus> maxim20211, не канает) его надо физически раз и навсигда выпилить и будет тебе щастье )
<maxim20211> на e1550 вообще виртуальный сд не определяется..
<artus> maxim20211, http://rus-linux.net/nlib.php?name=/MyLDP/internet/modem-ru.html
<artus> maxim20211, там внизу про миником , вот оттуда и начинать )
<maxim20211> "maxim20211, вот только не надо про e1550, год как на нем сижу и никакими нмами не пользуюсь" а чем тогда?
<artus> maxim20211, вот вырубиш сдром и будет он у тя в нм работать, а так у меня роутер им дозваниаваетцо, там вобще конфиг ввдиала на 10ть строчек и все летает
<Raiden> tarokinoe: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  , ещё неплохо подключить репозиторий medibuntu , наверное.
<artus> maxim20211, и баланс оно у меня проверяет и уровень сигнала показывает, вобщем ляпота )
<Raiden> tarokinoe: мп4 не формат, контейнер, в который несколько разных кодеков сунуть можно.
<maxim20211> artus, e меня на ноуте все эти модемы шикарно работают и без вырубания сд..
<artus> maxim20211, угу, через костыль
<artus> который правильно инициализирует модем, только вот нафига оно ?
<artus> maxim20211, есть разница засунуть модем на люююбой системе и в том же gnome-ppp ввести точку доступа и подключитцо или шаманить с костылями?
<artus> maxim20211, а работатеь оно у тя через модесвитч?
<maxim20211> нет. я на ноуте без танцев с бубном обошелся. нетворк менеджер сразу подхватил все эти модемы. а вот с нетбуком - лажа вышла..
<artus> вобщем выпили сдром и на нетбуке подхватит)
<artus> Escsun, туту?
<Escsun> artus, ага почти
<artus> Escsun, ну как бедеш не почти темой поделись)
<artus> на пощупать)
<Escsun> artus, на бокс луке полно тем)
<artus> Escsun, пеечальный ты (((
<Escsun> artus, у меня тока 1 тема ...
<artus> Escsun, ну и что) мне для знакомства пойдеть) ну и панелька там какая надо и вообще чтоб не растерятцо так сказать )
<Escsun> artus, панель тинт2 )
<Escsun> artus, тебе что моя тема надо то?)
<artus> угу))
<Escsun> лол)
<Escsun> artus, http://rghost.net/12016401
<Vasja> меня вот давно мучает вопрос сколько места нужно под свап файл когда убунту ставишь?
<Raiden> )
<Raiden> я как-то пускал под вайном игру , котораясказала что хочешь свопа 2гига
<Raiden> с тех пор у мну своп 2гига
<Offoffoff> Vasja: 0 - если у тебя 8 гигов оперативы
<Raiden> *ет
<Offoffoff> Йохоххохохохооо
<Vasja> а если 1,5 гб?
<Offoffoff> ну гига хватит
<Vasja> а если 4гб?
<Raiden> есть хавту как делать свапфайлы на манер виндовс.
<artus> Escsun, ты б уже тогда сразу сказал какой у тя fm да и конфиг тильды дал)
<Raiden> ды хоть 8, больше не меньше
<Escsun> artus, эм
<Escsun> artus, у меня urxvt)
<Escsun> artus, а фм тунар епте смотри меню)
<Escsun> artus, ты такие вопросы глупые задаешь ))
<artus> дааааа )))
<Escsun> давай не ленись )
<artus> конфиг тильды давай )
<artus> Escsun, я сначала посмотрю на удобоваримое с кнопошками а потом буду неленитцо)
<Escsun> artus, у меня не тильда ))
<Escsun> скок тебе раз повторять ))
<Escsun> все не мешай
<artus> ну тинт2 )
 * artus потыкал веточкой в Escsun
<Raiden> мне недавно пригодился своп, когда игрался с расширениями для гном шелла. Он потом за сутки съел всё что было в рам и ещё 1.5гб свопа.
<Raiden> релогином соотв это пофиксилось. А что было бы если бы свопа небыло  или нехватило - незнаю )
<Vasja> круто
<Vasja> кароче своп надо гига 2 делать сптопудовченко
<Escsun> Raiden, жжете )
<Raiden> а хибернейт как работает, который в убунте по умолчанию?
<Vasja> я тут мнения слышал: 1 что своб не должен быть болше оперативки 2 что своп должен быть 2/3 от оперативки 3 что своп вообще можно не делать
<Raiden> в своп или в отдельынй файл?
<Raiden> если в своп, то рекомендую не меньше размера рам.
<Raiden> никто не знает куда оно засыпает?
<Vasja> ну я имею ввиду когда жёсткий диск на разделы разбиваешь то там нужена точка монтирования / и раздел для своп
<Vasja> а нельзя сделать чтоб он своп писал в фаил? как в маздае
<Nor8>  1гига для свопа хватит
<Raiden> Vasja: от ситуации зависит, я думаю. Если скажем взять какую-нить картинку 5000x5000 , понаделать в ней десяток слоев, применить едсяток фильтров в гимпе. Вполне возможно что 1.5гб рам не хватит. А при каких-то других задачах возможно никогда не займетс
<Raiden> я выще 80%
<Raiden> отсюда и советы разные.
<Nor8> Raiden: У тебя своп не используется?
<Vasja> ну я так и понял что чёткого определения на этот вопрос нету
<Escsun> Vasja, зависит от задач
<Vasja> ясно
<Raiden> Nor8: если программы не текут, то нет. Но у мну 4гб.
<Raiden> рам
<Vasja> я думаю 2гб свопа для всего за глаза хватит?
<Raiden> мне хватало
<Raiden> если знать как делать своп в файле, можно налету подключать ещё. Хотя мне такое никогда не пригодилось
<artus> да и гига хватает в принципе ) если видиш что полезло свопитцо значит чтото не то )
<Raiden> в лине своп в отличие от виндовс подключается налету без ребута.
<Lorgus> hi all
<artus> ну и если по дефолту в своп лезет после 90% занятой памяти )
<Raiden> artus: тоже верно )
<Raiden> или не то, или задачи переросли объем рам.
<Nor8> Raiden: Так можно еще и в конфиг прописать, чтобы он своп активнее пользовал
<artus> Nor8, зачем своп активнее юзать? надоборот надо )
<Nor8> artus: Ну вдруг  нужно
<artus> это чему так нужно своп юзать активно?
<artus> и зачем чтоб память простаивала?
<Nor8> artus: Она не простаивает в любом случае )))
<artus> Nor8, ну есть разница когда в своп лезет при полугиге занятой памяти и 1.7 гига ?
<Nor8> artus: А я не знаю ))))
<Raiden> Можно. Вообще в лине своп как-то не так используется как в винде. Я незнаю стоит ли  активность его юза повышать
<Escsun> Raiden, не стоит лишнее обращение в винту, это убивает его
<AlbertR|home> все привет
<Raiden> у меня ещё 80гиговый не умер , 8 летней давности )
<Escsun> Raiden, та винты и не такое держат ))
<Vasja> кто себе уже поставил фаерфокс 5 поделитесь впечатлениями
<Escsun> Vasja, овтет простой никакие хотя и не пользовался ))
<Vasja> один мой друган говорит что меньше оперы стало жрать
<Escsun> Vasja, а смысл то ? плагины сдохнут ..
<Vasja> ну у меня 2-а дополнения не захотели на 5 перепрыгивать
<Vasja> буду ждать пока разрабы перепишут под 5
<Escsun> Vasja, это старая беда фф
<Sergey_IT> Vasja, поспешай неспеша
<Nor8> Vasja: Поставил, разницы не заметил
<Escsun> Vasja, но раньше она не такая была
<Escsun> Vasja, раньше релизы были редкие смысле что с 3-го сразу на 4-й и так далее
<Escsun> Vasja, то сейчас фф хочет перегнать хром в циферках )
<Vasja> та говорят хром стучит на пользователя
<Raiden> в юзе ничего не заметил, а рам не посмотрел, еслименьше то не на много
<Escsun> Vasja, вконтакте больше всего ...
<Escsun> Vasja, если уж на то пошло)
<Vasja> та вконтакт это быдлосеть со спамерами и гламурными кисами
<Escsun> Vasja, пользуешься гуглом неминуемая сдача инфы в гугол ...
<Vasja> ну не яндексом е задрыпаным пользоватся..
<black_ru> Hello people
<Escsun> Vasja, ну вот
<Raiden> можете юзать хромиум, если нравится хром. Там меньше паранойных моментов.
<Escsun> Vasja, разницы никакой
<Escsun> Vasja, что ты в фф что в хромиуме
<Vasja> та не гугл круче яндекса раз наверно во 20
<black_ru> Чем круче
<black_ru> ?
<Vasja> а в хроме есть такая рубилка рекламы как в фф?
<black_ru> количеством серверов
<Escsun> Vasja, adblock + flashblock + noscript ...
<Escsun> Vasja, с головой хватает
<black_ru> У Яндекса все равно некоторые сервисы лучше, а поиск конечно уступает
<black_ru> много рекламы
<Vasja> та в опере тоже ад блок есть но он ни чё не блочит в смысле блочит но плохо
<Nor8>  Опера уже не торт
<Escsun> Vasja, дык там так же как в фф выбирается фильтры
<Vasja> типа тоже можно ставить расширения и дополнения?
<Escsun> Vasja, а в опере да
<Escsun> Vasja, угу
<Vasja> я про хром
<Escsun> Vasja, ну там много расширений
<Escsun> Vasja, у меня даже свое 1 есть ))
<Vasja> а гризманки у него есть ну чтоб джава скрипты выполнялись? а то у мен кучка джава скриптов которые мне помагают качать со всяких лететбитов и айфолдеров
<Escsun> Vasja, есть
<Vasja> круто!
<Escsun> Vasja, тока там называется Tompermonkey
<Vasja> мне ещё кореш говрил что можно открыть 50 вкладок и тормозить не будет это правда?
<Escsun> tampermonkey*
<Vasja> 	tampermonkey запишем себе в заметки
<Escsun> Vasja, если флеш не использовать то хоть 200 вкладок )
<Raiden> омг
<Escsun> Vasja, основная беда это флеш
<Escsun> Vasja, он тормоз прогресса
<Vasja> тая в курсе он воще как хочет так и работает,хочет работает а хочет не работает
<Raiden> флэшблок помогает немного
<Escsun> Raiden, ну почему немного, очень даже ничего
<Raiden> с ним я в фф не замечаю на своем компе 50+- вкладок
<Vasja> та я флеш юзаю только на ютубе
<Escsun> Vasja, у меня только на 2х сайтах стоит разрешение на использования флеша )
<Raiden> Vasja: а баннеры , элементы страниц всякие
<Escsun> Vasja, остальные блочит
<Vasja> у меня в принципе ад блок весь флеш контент рекламный рубит
<Raiden> ну тоже вариант
<Escsun> Vasja, хотя все равно на 100 % не блочит но в целом лучше чем тонна хлама
<Vasja> та я б офигел бы если б не было этого ад блока в инет без него воще сидеть нельзя
<Nor8> Raiden: Зачем тебе 50 вкладок? )))
<Vasja> интересно на эту рекламу воще кто-то кликает?
<Escsun> Vasja, да))
<Raiden> ну бывает что-то ищу, потом ещё что-то ищу...
<Escsun> Vasja, не поверишь, но да ..
<Vasja> жесть..
<Raiden> вспоминаю когда начинает мешать или тормозить
<Escsun> Vasja, особенно на популярные новости )
<Vasja> ну у мну где-то 20-25 вкладок всегда открыто
<Vasja> 250-300 метров рамы седает
<dayser> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=157424.0 подскажите кто может...(
<Escsun> Vasja, у меня браузер больше всего жрет чем вся система ))
<Vasja> верю)
<Vasja> dayser: дык это поставь клон ютуба та и всё
<dayser> не самопис
<Escsun> Vasja, ему не поможет
<dayser> я сам писал
<Escsun> ему надо демон )
<Vasja> а из клона ютуба демон вытащить?
<dayser> эмм...... я думал там при загрузке конвертирует
<Escsun> проще самому написать )
<dayser> ну так почти написал
<dayser> остались последние штрихи..
<Vasja> вчера на CentOs иксы ставил что я не доставил? http://i.piccy.info/i5/46/63/1656346/111.jpg
<Escsun> Vasja, .xinitrc
<Escsun> Vasja, настрой какой wm/de запускать то будешь)
<Vasja> а как?
<Escsun> в .xinitrc
<Vasja> я правильно нагуглил? http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docbook/ru/html/app-setup.html
<Escsun> Vasja, что то того
<Escsun> но можно и проще
<Vasja> ну я его вчера так ставил: yum groupinstall gnome-desktop оно сдуло с инета метров 200
<Vasja> ну жму startx и мне вот то что на скриншоте
<Raiden> Vasja: /usr/bin/X нету
<Raiden> по ходу
<Raiden> какой это пакет в центосе - без понятия.
<Vasja> щас запущу на виртуальной машине посмотрю
<Raiden> сходи на канал федоры, они в курсе
<Raiden> должны быть
<Vasja> ок
<dayser> урааа я сделал!!http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=157424.msg1163877#msg1163877 ))
<victor0000> dayser: молодец
<dayser> victor0000:  спасибо)
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/opera-introduce-new-featherweight-skin-brings-subtle-interface-changes
<skai> новый тырфес оперы...чето я вижу в нем фф и хром
<akirich> не грузится рабочий стол, gdm загрузился, а менюхи нет. Что делать? Видюха мх440, на 96-nvidia	
<akirich> skai опера как опера
<Raiden> та же фигня вроде была. Н окак пофиксил не помню уже
<Raiden> порой форум
<Raiden> или выбери при логине другюу сессию
<Night> Хай бойз
<akirich> у меня автологин
<akirich> хотя...
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> а шо, не существует способа заюзать принтеры по самбе без MSDN oO
<inkvizitor68sl> они чего то ругаются, что не являются устройствами HP
<Raiden> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30954
<Nor8> Raiden: Можно свой дистр собрать?
<NoOova> Народ есть задача помогите решить
<Raiden> это для отдельных пакетов , которые хочешь под разыне дистры собрать
<Raiden> или пересобрать альтовский пакет под дебиан например
<NoOova> вотбщем есть айдиофайл надо прогу которая будет уметь вырезать часть этого аудиофайла, менять громкость и пару эффектов каких нибудь добавлять
<Raiden> насчет дистра врятли, сервис не для этого
<Raiden> NoOova: audacity
<NoOova> мне в диплом как специнструмент. жделательно кросплатформа и гпл
<Nor8> Raiden: А жаль, в свете всех этих юнити свой дистр не такая уж плохая идея ))))
<Raiden> оно такое и есть
<Raiden> там правда не пару эффектов. Это полноценный редактор с большим количеством эффектов
<NoOova> а самый супер если ещё без инстала под винду. чтоюбы с дипломного диска можно было запустить
<NoOova> Мне надо вобщем случае шумы добавить
<NoOova> тьема диплома сравнение аудиофрагментовъ
<NoOova> \не хочется просто воспроизводить и записывать на диктовог
<NoOova> хотя это самый реальный способ получить шумы
<Raiden> Nor8: есть убунту кастомизейшен кит
<artus> NoOova, audacity тебе чем не спец инструмент?
<NoOova> спасибо я не знадл чтоон под венду тоже есть. в бубунте у меня он всегда стоял
<NoOova> а какую лучше бету 1.3 или релиз 1.2
<NoOova> for everyone on Windows 7
<NoOova> понятно
<Nor8> Raiden: Не запускается этот кит, жалуется на то, что нет какого то зенита )))))
<Nor8> Raiden: Хотя зенит установлен
<[Raiden]> я только разместил объяву )
<Kifirus> RE all
<Kifirus> одскажите пожалуйста
<Kifirus> mysql -uroot -p1234 dbname < db.sql
<Kifirus> -f это значит не обращать внимания на ошибки
<Kifirus> а как сказать в какой кодировке это читать?
<Kifirus> я задолбался искать
<Kifirus> man mysql помог найти только -f
<tomfarr_> Kifirus, кодировка назначается при создании дампа, именно скрипт содержащийся в *.sql файле отвечает за развертывание. Ты можешь только при damp'e задать перекодирование.
<copyerfiled> всем доброй ночи, может кто посоветовать решение вот такой проблемы
<copyerfiled> Connection ProblemsSorry, SMF was unable to connect to the database. This may be caused by the server being busy. Please try again later.
<victor0000> copyerfiled: busy программа занято
<victor0000> copyerfiled: убывать killall <программа>
<copyerfiled> victor0000 нене
<victor0000> copyerfiled: ?
<copyerfiled> вобщем мне нужна помощь в настройке веб сервера, эта проблема возникает когда сервер перегружен и неможет ответить, я незнаю как решить
<copyerfiled> какие настройки крутить чтоб апач и мускул могли поддерживать больше процессов и соединений
<victor0000> copyerfiled: nslookup ya.ru 8.8.8.8
<vdrandom> делать ты использовать google translate или что-то?
<vdrandom> victor0000,
<artus> vdrandom, он хлухой, так что все норм
<artus> *г
<vdrandom> а, ок
<artus> copyerfiled, топай на канал апача )
<copyerfiled> а если это не апач?
<artus> copyerfiled, а причем здесь тюнинг вебсервера ?
<vdrandom> >сервер перегружен
<vdrandom> как бы намекает
<copyerfiled> топать на канал мускула? не легче узнать у вас, есть же тут те кто организовал вебсервер на убунте
<vdrandom> что надо отследить, чем именно перегружается сервер
<victor0000> copyerfiled првери апач echo -e "\n\naaaa\n\n" | nc localhost 80
<artus> copyerfiled, ты дурак? причем здесь вебсервер к бубунте?
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> даёшь чистоту канала от оффтопа!
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а как  ftpserver в инет открыть
<vdrandom> а ты за NAT?
<artus> admin-skif-biz, порты пробрось
<admin-skif-biz> пробросил
<artus> ну считай открыл)
<artus> если фаерволом не закрывал)
<copyerfiled> artus при том, что и аппач и мускул эти собраны под убунту-линукс, и под виндой таких проблем не возникало
<admin-skif-biz> IP динамический.. пришит к dyndns.org
<artus> @voice copyerfiled
<artus> copyerfiled, еще 1н аргумент давай )
<vdrandom> ну вас, а то ещё и меня зобанете
<vdrandom> :)
<artus> copyerfiled, если ты не в силах очилить ман к апачу то это твои проблемы, бубунта тут как бе вообще неи причем
<admin-skif-biz> как воопще протестировать, открыт ли в инет FTP
<artus> admin-skif-biz, зайди из мира на него )
<vdrandom> admin-skif-biz, давай адрес, протестирую :)
<admin-skif-biz> vrandom - goldskif.dyndns.org
<vdrandom> неа
<admin-skif-biz> да я через http://www.g6ftpserver.com/en/ftptest стучался..
<admin-skif-biz> на бубунте 21 открыт, на модеме проброшен..
<admin-skif-biz> какого ему еще надо
<vdrandom> я что-то не догоняю
<vdrandom> а на 20 что слушает?
<vdrandom> а, ну да. команды на 21, данные на 20
<admin-skif-biz> а 20 в списке открытых нету
<vdrandom> покури конфиги. там иногда надо указать, на каком адресе слушать ещё
<admin-skif-biz> курил. proftpd Кроме 21 больше не упоминается
<admin-skif-biz> О, нашел недокуренный отгрызок
<victor0000> admin-skif-biz: провери себе echo -e "\n\naaaa\n\n" | nc localhost 21
<E1ephant> не спим значит а сидим собираем ядра да?
<admin-skif-biz> вантузятнегов гоняем
<E1ephant> за что?
<admin-skif-biz> отдного только что сцаными тряпками погнали..
<admin-skif-biz> что-то про вебсервер спрашивал
<admin-skif-biz> а я вот что-то proftpd в инет пропихнуть не могу..
<E1ephant> почему?
<admin-skif-biz> кабы знать..
<admin-skif-biz> помню, когда еще на винде сидел - месяц не мог настроить.. а оказалось, у провайдера фильтры стояли на 21 порт
<E1ephant> может они до сих пор стоят?)
<admin-skif-biz> да вот хз.. раньше можно было хоть найтроить, а теперь провайдер морду поменял, домолинком обозвался, кабинетов понаделал..
<E1ephant> дявай попингую
<admin-skif-biz> да пингалка тут есть http://www.g6ftpserver.com/en/ftptest
<E1ephant> ок
<admin-skif-biz> надо еще раз настройки покурить
<iRBiNiX> У кого нить есть Silicon Empire
<[Raiden]> если даже в гугле нет, то у нас тем более
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-23
 * tomfarr_ заходит на сервер, копирует созданную им тему с работающего сайта, за которую ему не заплатили, стерает копию с сервера, откатывает базу данных на момент смены темы, /me чистит логи и выходит с сервера.
<sharikoff> и получает срокза неправомерный доступ к инфе?
<sharikoff> может условный конечно
<delorian> всем привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<tomfarr_> sharikoff, это моя инфа, я ее забрал, т.к. уволился и мне не заплатили за ее создание.
<sharikoff> сервак то не твой
<tomfarr_> sharikoff, сервак был полность создан мной, ну за исключением железок, весь софт мною устанавливался на него
<tomfarr_> Все пароли у меня в голове
<sharikoff> ты договор подписывал?
<sharikoff> я вот подписывал
<tomfarr_> sharikoff, на предмет?
<sharikoff> там написано что все созданное мной принадлежит конторе
<tomfarr_> А я такого не подписывал
<sharikoff> скрипты и тд
<sharikoff> а
<sharikoff> ну тада это твоя интеллектуальная собственность
<sharikoff> подай в суд
<tomfarr_> sharikoff, а в случае если они тебе не платят, договор остается в силе?
<sharikoff> ты ж его подписываешь
<sharikoff> и он имеет срок
<tomfarr_> sharikoff, зачем в суд? Я забрал, они ее не восстановят
<sharikoff> вобщем не буду спорить
<sharikoff> просто не хочу
<tomfarr_> sharikoff, ну понимаешь, я устроился как "сделаю все - только платите" платить не стали, забираю свои детища...
<sharikoff> хочу только одно сказать -это опасно
<tomfarr_> Что именно опасно? Я логи все почистил
<tomfarr_> sharikoff, при этом сайт я оставил в работоспособном состоянии
<tomfarr_> И все данные на нем сохранились
 * sharikoff тоже думает.. может грохнуть почтовик за честь свою поруганную
<tomfarr_> sharikoff, смотря чей почтовик и как обидели...
<sharikoff> не сильно.. но я ожидал
<sharikoff> поэтому доступ есть
<sharikoff> но имхо лучше читать чем грохнуть и не читать?
<sharikoff> =))
<tomfarr_> Да читать кста, это продуктивнее
<tomfarr_> +)
<tomfarr_> О! У меня ж тоже есть почтовик... надо почитать
<sharikoff> или может отбить денюжку путем того что дать кому нть еще почитать
<sharikoff> tomfarr_, ты продаешь как законченный продукт или еще и поддержку?
<tomfarr_> Поддержку тоже конечно, но че то не понял я какая может быть поддержка у темы для джумлы?
<sharikoff> ну к примеру
<tomfarr_> отлично айпадики по 230 баксиков!
<sharikoff> через неделю тебе звонят и говорят поправить блок какой нть
<sharikoff> это имхо поддержка
<sharikoff> айпадики не нужны
<sharikoff> совершенно бесполезная фигня
<sharikoff> читать книжки-рука устает
<sharikoff> шарицца в нете -неудобно -рука устает
<sharikoff> тяжелый он
<[Raiden]> мб гантельки прикупить? :)
<tomfarr_> Ну за отдельную плату конечно поправлю блок. Но вообще сделка считается законченой когда у заказчика полность сайт работает и настроен
<sharikoff> а вот если я к примеру делаю серв иптв
<sharikoff> сделал поставил работает
<sharikoff> показал что работает
<sharikoff> если начинают дергать типа добавить двбшных карт и тд
<sharikoff> это поддержка или входит в продукт?
<tomfarr_> Нет. Ты отвечаешь, только за ту конфигурацию в которой ты ее создал
<tomfarr_> Остальное должно поддерживаться разработчиками тех запчастей которые они пихают.
<tomfarr_> И вообще не плохо бы, писать инструкции по работе с такими вещами.
<sharikoff> там уже есть двб карты
<sharikoff> просят просто добавить парочку и донастроить
<tomfarr_> Ну так это за отдельную плату
<tomfarr_> И смотря что. Ты вот например умеешь настраивать карты Samsung а тебя просят установить дешовые GAwjoong которые вообще не по той технологии работают...
<tomfarr_> Что тогда?
<tomfarr_> ты смело можешь слать на юг, потому что твоя конфигурация не совместима с Gawjoong'aми этой модификации
<tomfarr_> И драйвер для них разрабатываться для этой версии сервера не будет
<tomfarr_> Нет, в этом необходимости. Приобретите двб карты от Самсунга и воспользуйтесь инструкцией нашей(твоей в данном случае) или вызавите специалиста за отдельную плату, который воспользовавшись нашей инструкцией установит эти карты.
<sharikoff> мде..
<tomfarr_> что?
<sharikoff> скучно..
<tomfarr_> Ну вот смотри ситуацию приносят мне камеру веб камеру, сетевую, она отдает mp4 поток по rtsp потоку, я научился с нее выдерать поток и выдавать на сайте. Приносят другую, которая кроме как через вебинтерфейс не кажет. Что я могу сделать?
<tomfarr_> переделовать камеру? Меня этому не учили.
<tomfarr_> а яндекс таки понел об чем я говорил....
<tomfarr_> sharikoff, че ж делать то? неужели идти вагоны грузить?
<sharikoff> tomfarr_, я б удаленно за чем нть присмотрел штук за 5 =)
<tomfarr_> сей час они хотят что б ты за эти деньги им наполнял сам...
<sharikoff> я их послал
<Asti> q all
<antarova> живые есть?
<alexzulu> шалом.
<antarova> alexzulu: ты живой?
<alexzulu> ну вроде как.:)
 * antarova потыкала alexzulu
<antarova> хм, похоже живой :)
<antarova> у меня есть 11 бубунта и есть принтер НР3015, он из винды не печатает доки с картинками
<antarova> доки с текстом да, из бубнты доки с картинками да
<antarova> в какую сторону смотреть?
<alexzulu> смотреть надо в сторону сноса винды навсегда.:)
<alexzulu> но это шутка конечно.
<antarova> ага, во всей корпоративной сети на стопицот машин :)
<alexzulu> в винде вообще не печатает даже просто картинки?
 * alexzulu listens Приключения Электроников -- Разговор О Космосе ( Dj Сухой)[Детство наше прошло]
<antarova> даже просто картинки
<antarova> пишет на листе PCL XL error Sybsystem: image
<alexzulu> странно. я с таким никогда не сталкивался.:(
<antarova> error:illegalattributevalue
<antarova> operator: readimage
<alexzulu> дрова переставлялись?
<alexzulu> хы... ща меня кикнут за оффтоп.:)
<antarova> нет, он при установке подцепился сам
<sr777> Привет Всем!!!:) кто инибудь слышал про такое Линукс на плейстейшен-2.даже раздел этому посвешён в вики
<sr777> :-(
<PocketIRCcamozzi> утра
<alexzulu> шалом.
<alexzulu> sr777, вроде давно известно про это.
<alexzulu> насколько я помню даже в ящик дяди билла втыкали линь.
<nettoxic> antarova: дело в дровах
<antarova> nettoxic: в винде или убунте?
<nettoxic> винде
<nettoxic> копай в сторону версий PCL
<antarova> было такое?
<nettoxic> угу
<antarova> какой принтер?
<nettoxic> стояли дрова PCL6 поставил PCL5 и вс ок
<nettoxic> hp4250
<nettoxic> в твоем случае можно попробовать сделать так и на оборот.
<antarova> у меня pcl6
<nettoxic> пробуй pcl5 или postscript
<sharikoff_> зобаню ей богу
<nettoxic> всё молчу
<nettoxic> =)
<antarova> надо перекачать
<antarova> sharikoff_: я что-то говорю не то или не так?
<sharikoff_> да все то..
<antarova> а за что банить?
<sharikoff_> тока канал убунту ру
<sharikoff_> а не виндовс ру
<antarova> а про компатибабельность нельзя?
<sharikoff_> http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<sharikoff_> 2.13
<antarova> ммм, ну ладно
<sharikoff_> я просто как бэ подоброму
<sharikoff_> предупредил
<antarova> и это правильно
<skai> @devoice
<skai> доброго утра всем
<sharikoff_> прив
<skai> чекаконо?че ты летаешь?
<sharikoff_> нинаю..
<antarova> sharikoff_: ну можно я хоть спасибо человеку скажу?
<antarova> починилось ибо
<sharikoff_> говори я то че.. приват никто не отменял
<antarova> ну а вдруг кадилом
<sharikoff_> не.. за пиват не буду
<sharikoff_> *приват
<arinov> мда, весьма забавно
<arinov> это должна быть острейшая необходимость - переходить на опенсурс
<arinov> проще закупить железо под другую систему
<arinov> чем заводить имеющееся
<david__> f
<sharikoff_> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 2.6.39.1; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is 2.6.39-git20; the latest beta kernel is 3.0-rc4.
<skai> уже 4 рц
<skai> вот время бежит
<SergeyIT> skai, не говори... еще недавно в rt11 работал (
<alexey> Привет! Есть МФУ samsung scx 4100, работает только принтер. Фирмварная утилита с дровами блочит xscane.
<alexey> Как бы сканер заставить пахать?
<jlewka> всем привет
<camozzi> ё
<jlewka> подскажите, а как в перлах обозночается "не печатаемый" символ
<jlewka> типо пробела, возврата картетки или символа новой строки
<jlewka> а то что то википедия на тему регуляром слишкм часто редактируется=\
<Umren> jlewka, книжку скачай
<Umren> помню что \n new line
<Umren> а символ хз
<jlewka> эт я знаю, но есть какой сивол, который их все свмещает
<jlewka> а ладно, сделал проще) ^\n
<Kifirus> <Kifirus> RE all
<Kifirus> <Kifirus> одскажите пожалуйста
<Kifirus> <Kifirus> mysql -uroot -p1234 dbname < db.sql
<Kifirus> <Kifirus> -f это значит не обращать внимания на ошибки
<Kifirus> <Kifirus> а как сказать в какой кодировке это читать?
<Kifirus> <Kifirus> я задолбался искать
<Kifirus> <Kifirus> man mysql помог найти только -f
<chravn> приветствую.
<chravn> Кто-нибудь к гугловским гаджетам rss  бора привязывал?
<Kifirus> <jlewka> http://gskinner.com/RegExr/
<Kifirus> chravnre
<Kifirus> chravn у
<Kifirus> я нет
<chravn> а кто-нибудь знает как фон у гаджетов прозрачным сделать?
<lilu> эммм.. бар да мэгънэлелэр жыелган димэк?=)
<Umren> lilu, what language is that?
<qweqweqwe> lilu: здесь надо говорить по-русски про убунту...
<qweqweqwe> это я их позвал
<lilu> хорошо=) я рада=) Здравствуйте!=)
<Umren> привет
<qweqweqwe> они сидят в чате я им говорю вот этот чат больше вашего посмотрите
<Umren> в каком чате?
<skai> лилу даллас мульти-паспорт?
<qweqweqwe> http://chat.bulmas.ru/
<Umren> skai, )))
<Umren> а что это за язык то был
<qweqweqwe> татарский
<lilu> но там веселей=)
<Umren> lilu, тут совсем не весело
<Umren> lilu, особенно когда skai или artus у руля
<lilu> хмм..
<skai> Umren: зато спокойно.хочешь повеселиться - иди на улицу.а тут серьезное место
<Umren> lilu, ты пользуешься убунту ?
<Umren> и живешь наверное в казани?
<lilu> хммм... нет наверное, потому что не знаю что это?
<Umren> а, круто
<Umren> qweqweqwe, а зачем ты их позвал?
<lilu> нет, я сельская, простая девченка=)
<lilu> звучит смешно наверное
<Umren> фотки показывай
<qweqweqwe> Umren: у них в группе вконтакте написано что это самый большой чат россии
<qweqweqwe> а я им хотел привести пример что есть больше
<Umren> qweqweqwe, это не надолго, скай сейчас всех забанит :D
<lilu> хороший пример=)
<Umren> lilu, где фотки?
<lilu> а как показать?
<Umren> ссылку кинуть
<Umren> на почту выслать
<Umren> вариантов много
<Umren> umreen@gmail.com
<lilu> не, ссылкой кину. да-да, много как сама не догадалась
<lilu> f xnj nfrjt  убунту&
<Umren> живешь где? замужем? патчишь кде под фрибсд на досуге?
<lilu> что такое убунту?
<Umren> это такой африканский культ
<qweqweqwe> lilu: бер белмәгән кешегә фото күрсәтмә инде ?
<Umren> переводится как "человечность"
<qweqweqwe> на самом деле это такая программа, типа
<lilu> мин уземнекен курсэтэсе тугел иде ниятем)
<qweqweqwe> )
<qweqweqwe> ялганларга ярамый
<lilu> хм.. син хаклы, димэк курсэтмим..=)
<Umren> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<qweqweqwe> пока )
<lilu> пока)
<qweqweqwe> где? # Официальным языком канала является русский язык.
<qweqweqwe> видимо здесь: На канале запрещено  Использовать транслит в сообщениях. Если у вас нет возможности печатать на русском, используйте специальные сайты-транслитераторы (например, http://translit.ru) или виртуальные клавиатуры.
<qweqweqwe> другой язык - тем более
<qweqweqwe> и : запрещено # Флудить, заниматься флеймом, троллингом, злоупотреблять жаргоном, а также намеренно искажать слова и злоупотреблять использованием верхнего регистра символов (CAPS).
<qdb> qweqweqwe это я
<qdb> извините за нарушения правил
<qdb> у вас в топике ошибка : http://goo.gl/ef85w"
<Umren> qdb, ты пользуешься убунту?
<qdb> да
<qdb>  /ctcp qdb version
<qdb> аа что убунту не видно да
<Shelest> привет всем
<Shelest> как запустить гуйню для управления подключениями через RDP?
<Shelest> а то откопалась только RDP Viewer которая умеет только  VNC и SSH
<antarova> Shelest: у меня gnome-rdp
<Shelest> antarova: О! Спасибо! Только пароли не сохраняет :(
<jlewka> как в sed сделать замену \ на \\
<jlewka> делаю так ,sed 's/\\/\\\\/g'
<jlewka> но ругается(
<antarova> сохраняет вроде
<jlewka> офигеть оно заработает
<Shelest> и еще эта долбанутая панелька слева как вообще настраивается?
<Shelest> А то не могу найти никаких настроек и по ней не тыкаетс
<SergeyIT> Shelest, это квест )
<Shelest> я сдаюсь!
<Shelest> дайте я удалю ее и поставлю нормальный док внизу?
<antarova> с какого лева?
<Shelest> ну с самого крайнего лева
<antarova> вверху есть
<antarova> внизу есть
<antarova> слева нет
<SergeyIT> Shelest, юнити?
<Shelest> аха. вот такое: http://www.linuxnov.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Screenshot-1.png
<badabum> всем приветь
<SergeyIT> Shelest, я его еще не пробовал, гнома хватает
<badabum> у кого 11.04 убунту стоит? там фиксов в обнофлениях не было случайно?)
<Shelest> каких фиксов?
<badabum> ну, которые бы сделали систему нормальной)
<antarova> у меня 11.04
<badabum> у меня она аццки глючит
<antarova> но до этого была винда, поэтому хз
<badabum> я поставил 11.04, помучился недельки и откатил до 10.10..
<badabum> недельку*
<Shelest> badabum: патч бармина уже вроде вышел, для нее
<badabum> дык вот решил, может уже все наладилось и можно обновляться, а перед этим спросить у тех, кто знает?)
<antarova> вы мне скажите еще вот что
<SergeyIT> badabum, обновляться нужно непрерывно...
<Shelest> нормально все работает. только вот менюшка...
<antarova> тут я с принтером с утра билась, победила, но это же МФУ, можно ли как-то в нем сканер расшарить по сети?
<badabum> да я себе видяху новую поставил, и нагнулась система..
<badabum> а менюшка там угг..
<badabum> antarova, а сканер в сети - это как?
<Shelest> antarova: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<badabum> отправлять на сканирование документ удаленно?)
<antarova> ага
<SergeyIT> antarova, http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%9C%D0%A4%D0%A3%2C+%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%BD%D0%BE+%D0%BB%D0%B8+%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA-%D1%82%D0%BE+%D0%B2+%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BC+%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%80+%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%88%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%BF%D0%BE+%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<antarova> а то тут всем надо, а мне блин руками сканируй и отправляй в почту или расшаривай
<antarova> утомляет
<badabum> )
<antarova> Shelest: спс за хауту
<antarova> что можно я и так знаю, интересовало конкретно вот тут
<Umren> SergeyIT, j.mp
<SergeyIT> Umren, ?
<Umren> SergeyIT, да намекаю на сокращатель ссылок )
<Umren> а то выглядит жестко
<Umren> линк с гугла русскоязычные
<SergeyIT> Umren, аааа, это был просто показ переадресации вопроса на форум через копи/пасте
<papa_pcux> всем привет
<papa_pcux> тут есть кто?
<papa_pcux> аууу!
<papa_pcux> пле...
<papa_pcux> skai ты тут?
<skai> @kick papa_pcux не плейкай тут.будь культурным
<papa_pcux> просто никто не отзывается....(
<papa_pcux> вы скажите, вообще возможно перенести убунту с виртуальной машины на пустой раздел чтоб она грузилась?
<papa_pcux> msg ubuntuhelp !help
<sperunov> ужас
<papa_pcux> что, совсем никак?
<Shelest> можно
<Shelest> частично
<sperunov> можно попробовать ) Но такие танци с разделами до добра не доведут )
<sperunov> Проще установить заног. Ты можешь свою HOME папку с пользователем скопировать  и  в установленную убунту кинуть
<sharikoff_> вопрос как это сделать в другую сторону
<papa_pcux> так я там наобновлял...
<sperunov> что ты там наобновлял?
<Shelest> так еще раз наобновишь
<papa_pcux> с 10 до 11 версии
<sperunov> оу
<papa_pcux> а трафик то не резиновый
<sperunov> ах вот оно что
<Shelest> бедняга
<nettoxic> =)
<sperunov> мазахист, таки )
<papa_pcux> так ещё бы сделать чотбы и 7-ка грузилась
<sperunov> ну граб надо ставить
<papa_pcux> а можно по-подробнее?
<papa_pcux> если что, у меня есть образ востановления семёрки
<sperunov> ох
<sperunov> Долгий путь через кишечник )
<papa_pcux> ну а хоть направление подскажите, а?
<sperunov> Есть возможность скачать 11.04 у кого-нибудь*?
<sperunov> время кушать )
<papa_pcux> странный канал... 87 человек (и не только, тут вроде как пару ботов) и никто не пишется...
<papa_pcux> у всех все работает
<sperunov> наверно заняты
<Shelest> АПВС?
<papa_pcux> ась?
<Shelest> знаешь, если ты хочешь поприседать с грабом, то флаг тебе к руки и мануал по грабу на шею.  ЧТо ты от других то хочеь?
<papa_pcux> гдеб найти...
<papa_pcux> хоть как он пишется, с гуглом разберусь
<Shelest> papa_pcux:  на
<Shelest> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<skai> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/gR60c
<skai> тут лучше
<papa_pcux> огромное спасибо, господа)
<antarova> так, если я щас спрошу как не в убунту подцепить расшаренный сканер, мне по попе атата будет?
<Umren> antarova, ага, плеткой
 * antarova опечалилась
<Umren> antarova, не любишь ролевые игры?
<sperunov> :-D
<antarova> а это оффтоп щас всем атата
<badabum> badabum, бу
 * badabum lol
<badabum> блин
<badabum> :)
<badabum> badabum, бу
<sperunov> ты что творишь?
<badabum> да звук пытаюсь настроить
<badabum> мой ник на канале)
<sperunov> а, ясно
<badabum> в xchat это channel voice или channel msg highlite?)
<badabum> hilight..
<Shelest> чем xps посмотреть?
<badabum> hps?
<papa_pcux> хм... с грабом более-менее понятно, как же из виртуальной машины это вытащить?...
<Shelest> вроде окуляр умеет, но он в кедах
<Shelest> *WALL*
<papa_pcux> и что, это разве помеха??
<badabum> хпс - харьковский профсоюз студентов..
<sperunov> :D
<papa_pcux> кеды, я так понял kde?
<jlewka> подскажите плиз
<sperunov> дв
<sperunov> правильно понял
<jlewka> почему при Name[$i]=`wbinfo -i BANK\\${user[$i]} | awk -F: '{print $5}' | awk '{print $1}'` он возвращает BANK\\${user[$i]} , тоесть не переводит переменную
<jlewka> почему он экранирует не тот символ который нужно?
<jlewka> \j #bash.ru
<badabum> может апостроф где лишний стоит?)
<jlewka> нет, все норм
<jlewka> если, там где BANK\\ оставить один \ , то он использует переменную
<jlewka> но, мне нужно, что бы в wbinfo передавалось именно два  \
<sperunov> по правилам текст не так оформляется )
<sperunov> Так что ж поаккуратней )
<sperunov> листинг, всмысле
<jlewka> http://paste.pro/1977356
<jlewka> почему при Name[$i]=`wbinfo -i BANK\\${user[$i]} | awk -F: '{print $5}' | awk '{print $1}'` он возвращает BANK\\${user[$i]} , тоесть не переводит переменну
<papa_pcux> человеки, я конечно понимаю, что моя проблемма недосотойна вас либо вы просто сами не знаете, но хоть попробуйте, а?
<badabum> а кто баловался с jack audio connection kit?
<jlewka> papa_pcux, тебе как минимум прилдеться перекомпилировать ядро
<sperunov> :-D
<jlewka> papa_pcux, иначе даже и не загрузиться наверно)
<papa_pcux> хм... так если с грабом?
<badabum> реально, заного поставь и думать не надо
<papa_pcux> хм... видимо прийдётся(
<jlewka> papa_pcux, ну так ядро то скомпилированно под совершенно другую систему..
<badabum> это все равно что внутренности машины собрать на стенде, а потом, не разбирая, засунуть в несущий кузов
<papa_pcux> при должной сноровке то возможно!)))
<sperunov> зачем тебе этот гемор?
<badabum> на <b>несущий</b> кузов - нет
<badabum> :)
<jlewka> и зуб через нос, тоже можно выдраит)
<sperunov> :D
<badabum> гг +1
<papa_pcux> всё упирается в трафик...
<sperunov> помоему трафик сейчас дешовый
<badabum> а ты подожди нового учетного периода
<sperunov> ПРовайдера найди
<papa_pcux> а проктолог и круче может
<papa_pcux> у нас он 1
<badabum> так может проктолог тебе подскажет как убунту  с виртуалки перетащить на раздел?)
<papa_pcux> ха, если бы)
<badabum> а чем тебе не нравится убунту на виртуалке?
<badabum> а кто-нибудь знает что это за ошибка?
<sperunov> где?
<badabum> Cannot connect to server socket err = Нет такого файла или каталога
<badabum> =)
<sperunov> wow
<rapidsp> а на каковском это?
<badabum> если б я знал..
<sperunov> на cp1251 может? )
<papa_pcux> так на виртуалке, это как шизофрения с раздвоение личности, убунта думает что она единствення, а лишь семёрка знает правду и обманывает её!))))
<badabum> интересно, что в ошибке делает дробь 3/4
<rapidsp> чтото пошло не так
<badabum> papa_pcux, единственный верный вариант - сменить провайдера
<Night> товарищи вопрос вообще не в тему. htc desire после прошивки умер кто знает как восстановить
<rapidsp> а градусы и степени тебя не смущают? :)
<papa_pcux> если бы он вообще был другой
<badabum> хз
<sperunov> вот каша-то в чате
<camozzi> <Night> шить по новой оф прошивкой
<rapidsp> Night: #android-ru, #android
<Night> спасибо но даже питание нет
<papa_pcux> но даже если просто переставить, встаёт другая проблемма:версии  MRA (mail ru agent) под убунту нету, и через вайн, как я понял, он не пашет
<rapidsp> Night: зачит в сервис. уж больно качественно прошил
<camozzi> <Night> 4pda.ru почитай
<sperunov> papa_pcux: зачем тебе mail.rU?  его можно настроить в pidgin'е. Но только звонить нельзя будет
<papa_pcux> а кокой протокол?!
<sperunov> через jabber
<papa_pcux> я же сейчас из пидгина тут сижу
<sperunov> ну и что, добавляешь ещё запись учётную
<papa_pcux> вот сюрприз, а нету там jaber'а
<31NAAMOE8> 1
<sperunov> это XMPP
<papa_pcux> оп, спасибо
<sperunov> но там не всё так просто, погугли. Я когда-то делал так.
<sperunov> может осталась инфа
<sperunov> http://z00lus.blogspot.com/2009/09/pidgin-mailru-agent.html
<camozzi> <papa_pcux> есть майл агент под убунту
<sperunov> да, точно, вроде как есть уже )
<camozzi> и давно
<sperunov> эхъ, Я отсталый )
<camozzi> примитивный правда - чатиться можно,мыло и мир проверить
<camozzi> http://f03.spaces.ru/f/681618411464/1308820957/9834999/0/6be97c6820b2941009c1c6c0e0dc5592/myagent-im0.3.3-1lucid1-i386.deb вот он
<sperunov> а вдруг у человека другая архитектура
<sperunov> для amd64 нет, чтоли?
<camozzi> ну эт уж я хз.я дал ссыль на то,что у самого стоит
<sperunov> )
<SergeyIT> sperunov, представил человека другой архитектуры )
 * antarova расшарила сканер и раздала клиентам
<sperunov> :-D
<antarova> спасибо люди
<SergeyIT> antarova, перестали приставать? )
<antarova> типа того
<SergeyIT> antarova, может им общения хотелось, а ты их так... )
<antarova> учитывая одни кабинет и рабочие процессы, им нужен сканер ;)
<antarova> потому что идти ногами на этаж ниже к глобальному мфу айай
<papa_pcux> camozzi, а у меня требует libxapian15....
<SergeyIT> papa_pcux, так поставь
<papa_pcux> а что это, и с чем его едят?
<SergeyIT> papa_pcux, в репах есть (синаптик глянь)
<papa_pcux> а можно по-нубски... а только 2-й день  на убунту...
<SergeyIT> papa_pcux, The Xapian search engine library is a highly adaptable toolkit which allows
<SergeyIT> papa_pcux, открываешь синаптик и там в строке поиска вбиваешь libxapian15
<camozzi> <papa_pcux> его с инетом надо ставить.он з дополнительных библиотеки тянет
<papa_pcux> а синаптик это куда?
<badabum> братцы, а вот вам нубский вопрос
<papa_pcux> в очередь!
<badabum> ладно..
<sperunov> давай
<papa_pcux> так синптик это что?
<SergeyIT> papa_pcux, в 10.04 - меню система - администрирование - пакетный менеджер синаптик
<papa_pcux> *синаптик
<badabum> примерно по какому адресу находятся локальные диски с нтфс?
<badabum> сижу пытаюсь в проге файлик открыть, который не в убунту лежит
<camozzi> в минте менеджер установки программ
<sperunov> badabum: наверно где-то в /media/<твой нтфс> и так далее
<badabum> ага... пойду гляну
<SergeyIT> badabum, далеко пойдешь?
<sperunov> =)
<sperunov> :D
<badabum> не, уже сходил
<badabum> нету
<sperunov> нету нтфс?
<sperunov> открой наутлус
<sperunov> там слева все возможные монтируемые разделы
<badabum> да не, так-то я могу найти
<sperunov> ну нади
<badabum> просто не прикалывает каждый раз находить файлы, а потом открывать через quantu
<sperunov> нажми потом cnrl+l
<sperunov> и будет тебе путь
<sperunov> в адресной строке
<badabum> хочу открыть quantу, нажать кнопочку open и там уже выбрать файл, что лежит на нтфс диске
<sperunov> темпаче, радел нужно смонтировать,, если ещё нет. а то так не надёшь ничего
<sperunov> может у тебя монтируется куда-нибудь  в /mnt
<papa_pcux> эмм... а этот libxapian15 там нету...
<papa_pcux> там есть 22
<antarova> а можно я еще тупой вопрос задам? из окна чата qutim не копируется ничего, только хистори открывать и оттуда
<papa_pcux> и ещё пара штук
<antarova> тупо же
<badabum> и mnt без подкаталогов..
<SergeyIT> papa_pcux, 11.04?
<papa_pcux> да
<sperunov> badabum: открой свой раздел НТФС в наутилусе и посмотри его адрес
<SergeyIT> papa_pcux, это ты клиента мейлру ставишь?
<papa_pcux> ага
<SergeyIT> papa_pcux, да плюнь на него - не нужен он
<sperunov> :) верно
<badabum> adres:    computer:///
<badabum> )))
<sperunov> оО
<sperunov> вауи
<papa_pcux> ага, мне нужен...
<sperunov> не
<sperunov> не такой путь )
<SergeyIT> papa_pcux, это тебе кажется только )
<sperunov> у тебя есть в наутилусе слева панелька с папками и разделами?
<badabum> да
<badabum> только он вместо пути кнопки показывает
<sperunov> вот там етсь твой нтфс?
<badabum> забыл как сделать, чтобы путь показал
<badabum> есть
<sperunov> ну кнопки можно поменять
<badabum> как?)
<sperunov> cnrl+l
<sperunov> cnrl+Д
<sperunov> ой
<sperunov> cnrl+L
<papa_pcux> не, там кнопка установить не работает, а агент очень надо
<sperunov> Ctrl*
<badabum> ну, получается /media/work
<badabum> только кванта не видит ничего в медиа
<sperunov> papа, Может у тебя арзитектура amd64?
<Vagab> кто нить подскажет какой нить контент фильтр?!
<sperunov> так задай своему кванту адре
<sperunov> с
<sperunov> полный
<badabum> ладно, папку копирнул..
<papa_pcux> да не должно...
<papa_pcux> ладно, мне пора, но не думайте что от меня отвязались! я вернусь!
<badabum> так не интересно каждый рас отруки писать полный путь
<sperunov> llol :D
<sperunov> значит слева добавь закладку
<sperunov> закладку папки
<badabum> о
<badabum> а ты че, квантой пользуешься?)
<sperunov> нет, Я не шарю. что это )
<sperunov> просто предположил )
<badabum> ))
<badabum> видимо, по всему линуксу можно так делать?
<badabum> добавлять закладки..
<sperunov> ну открываются у тебя папки то через одну прогу.
<sperunov> хотя могут и не через одну )
<sperunov> да, они все похожи по своей функциональности )
<badabum> спасибо :)
<sperunov> не за что )
<sperunov> блииииин, ещё час ждать до результатов ГОСов
<badabum> :)
<badabum> во франции че творится вон с егэ
<sperunov> хз )
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Мужики чем конвертить mp3 в ogg?
<sperunov> обана, а зачем? качество то лучше не станет
<badabum> кто-то выложил в инете ответы на 1 задание по математике - и сдачу зачли фиктивной, будут матан пересдавать теперь все французики
<Vagab> народ очень надо контент фильтр подскажите какой лучше поставить?!
<Vagab> что ни кто ни когда нее пользовался контен фильтром?!
<badabum> нет
<Vagab> ((
<Vagab> бляин((
<Vagab> блин*
<sperunov> в фаерфоксе?
<sperunov> или где?
<Vagab> не есть хорошо!
<Vagab> мне вообще нужно его поставить!
<Vagab> не важно!
<Vagab> фаервокс или ие!
<sperunov> смотря что надо отрезать
<Vagab> на винду нашел!
<antarova> что такое контент-фильтр? порносайты резать типа?
<Vagab> да все!
<Vagab> да
<Vagab> но там и всякие  другие ресурсы!
<antarova> я услово
<antarova> плагины в ФФ ищи
<Vagab> даже те где про наркотики и изготовление бомб!
<sperunov> может тебе advlock plus  поможет?
<Vagab> может!
<antarova> зачем воскл знак всегда?
<sperunov> + Я находил какой-то фильтр от порно
<antarova> адблок баннеры режет в основном
<sperunov> но с ним, фаерфокс что-то тормозил жётско
<Vagab> через два дня проверка((
<Vagab> вот на неввах!
<antarova> школа что ли?
<Vagab> нервах!
<Vagab> ага!
<sperunov> =)
<sperunov> погугли порнофильтры для фаерфокс
<sperunov> или типо того
<Vagab> а если они через ие?!
<sperunov> кто они?
<sperunov> а
<sperunov> так удали его )
<sperunov> заблакируй его )
<sperunov> или ещё что
<antarova> ну это как со школьным порталом и бритыми кисками
<antarova> через ие в убунте??? ммм
<antarova> мсье знает толк
<sperunov> да врятли там убунту
<antarova> я думала тематический канал же, мне вон атата по попе за винду
<Vagab> у меня ведь не только убунту!
<Vagab> три машины в мнет с винды сидят!
<Vagab> главное дял меня сейчас для убунту найти!
<badabum> на ithappens кто-то рассказывал про свой контент-фильтр
<Vagab> а с винду и снести могу!
<badabum> заблокировал все через *.* и явно указал на какие сайты можно заходить
<sperunov> запаролить проще
<antarova> осспади да перестань ты так пафосно восклицать
<antarova> про кутим мне так и не скажет никто?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> А вот такой вопрос: при подключении усб харда он монтируется автоматов. Как я могу изменить имя, с которым он будет монтировать?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> *монтироваться.
<Vagab> да я читал этот пост!
<Vagab> только там не сказано было!
<antarova> *WALL*
<Vagab> что за прога!
<sperunov> Ваня, попробуй изменить имя това в gparted
<sperunov> njvf*
<sperunov> тома*
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Чото я очкую в гпартед лесть)) както проще должно быть, имхо...
<sperunov> =)
<sperunov> не очкй, хотя как-то в нёмм себе снёс все разделы )
<sperunov> жестоко было )
<sperunov> ну если ты когда вставишь его и там слева он в наутилусе отобразиться, может там моно переименовать?
<sperunov> /////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////**/
<antarova> Ivan_The_Terribl: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=42319.0
<sperunov> ой
<Ivan_The_Terribl> antarova, спасибо, товарищ! То что надо!
<inkvizitor68sl> sperunov: а что такого во "снес все разделы" ?
<sperunov> ну Я разметку диска убрал
<jham> ничего хорошего, если нечаянно
<sperunov> нажав "создать новую таблицу"
<inkvizitor68sl> но и ничего страшного, её восстановить дело часа, от силы
<sperunov> а оно без подтверждения срузу же всё обнулило
<inkvizitor68sl> а на ssd - пары минут
<jham> ну и чего хорошего в этом геморе? )
<sperunov> недавно какой-то глюк был, кубунту ставил. Там что-то проглючило. и мои разделы не загружались. Проносил другу на машину, у него в линуксе все разделы были видны. А у меня ничего не загружалось
<sperunov> бэк ап сделал на его винт. И заного )
<vonderer> за какое, простите, ного? О_о
<sperunov> =)
<sperunov> заново
<sperunov> так яснее?
<vdrandom> а что значит "не загружались"?
<vdrandom> в чём это выражалось?
<sperunov> в том, что машина не видела разделы, винда тоже не видела, только линукс видел
<vdrandom> а какая фс на разделах?
<sperunov> разная
<sperunov> ext4 и ntfs
<sperunov> А какие у кого файловые системы на / или home
<vdrandom> ext4
<sperunov> или /tmp
<vdrandom> и tmpfs :)
<sperunov> ого
<sperunov> А это на какой раздел?
<vdrandom> рамдрайв для /tmp и кэшей браузеров
<vdrandom> чтоб всяким говном временным диск не нагружать.
<sperunov> А чем он может загрузиться ещё?
<vdrandom> не понял
<sperunov> ну гавном всяким, например?
<E1ephant> а я кстати тоже недавно интересовался этим
<vdrandom> тем более не понял. ты знаешь, для чего используется /tmp?
<E1ephant> оказалось что у меня в дебиане в /tmp не tmpfs :)
<sperunov> для временных файлов
<sperunov> так а как его можно забить чем-то ещё?
<vdrandom> правильно. а ещё он очищается при выключении компьютера
<E1ephant> а tmpfs оказалось в другом месте :) вот я теперь и думаю стоит ли тмп передрючивать в тмпфс...)
<vdrandom> E1ephant, по умолчанию оно не tmpfs. Вдруг, у тебя оперативки мало?
<vdrandom> sigh
<vdrandom> E1ephant, ты знаешь вообще, что такое tmpfs?
<E1ephant> дад оперативка омя
<E1ephant> моя
<sperunov> Я не знабю )
<sperunov> судя из названия temp file system
<vdrandom> E1ephant, тогда ты должен знать, что ничего передрючивать не надо - просто подмонтировать рамдрайв в /tmp
<E1ephant> ну да. это я и имел ввиду
<vdrandom> sperunov, это виртуальный раздел в оперативной памяти
<sperunov> что именно? /tmp?
<vdrandom> куда подмонтируешь, там и будет
<vdrandom> tmpfs
<sperunov> хм
<sperunov> а, понял
<sperunov> И его монтируешь в /tmp
<sperunov> так7
<vdrandom> да
<sperunov> ухъ
<sperunov> надо будет про это почетать
<vdrandom> сколько у тебя оперативки?
<sperunov> почитать*
<sperunov> о щерт, Кажется 1 Гб
<vdrandom> маловато
<vdrandom> будет больше - почитаешь :)
<vdrandom> а сейчас смысла нет
<sperunov> Ясно )
<sperunov> Ну Я так и предполагал
<sperunov> помоему прощу всё же на диске, Чем в виртуальной памяти
<E1ephant> почему мало 1гб ? и все таки странно что оно не по умолчанию. потому что у меня в тмп сейчас всеголишь несколько килобайт занято
<sperunov> все пока, пойду узнаю результаты ГОСа )
<vdrandom> E1ephant, потому что некоторые софтины используют /tmp для своих целей
<vdrandom> например, некоторые дискописалки временные образа скидывают.
<E1ephant> аа
<vdrandom> понятное дело, что больше указанного в /etc/fstab размера tmpfs не разрастётся
<vdrandom> но тогда будет неприятно - места не хватит, например
<E1ephant> а оно не будет тогда своп заполнять?
<vdrandom> tmpfs - нет
<E1ephant> :(
<vdrandom> есть ещё один тип рамдрайва, который может
<vdrandom> но тогда смысла в нём - 0
<E1ephant> каклй?
<E1ephant> какой?
<vdrandom> какая разница, чем диск нагружать - свопом или файлами в /tmp?
<vdrandom> не помню
<vdrandom> погугли сам
<E1ephant> ну смысл в том что для малых обьемов и больших скоростях перезаписи чего-нибудь не так сильно насилуется диск
<vdrandom> у того рамдрайва другой недостаток емнип
<vdrandom> он не упирается в лимит и ползёт дальше при случае
<vdrandom> но я могу ошибаться
<E1ephant> tmpfs                  1037572         0   1037572   0% /lib/init/rw
<E1ephant> tmpfs                  1037572         0   1037572   0% /dev/shm
<E1ephant> вот кстати куда оно запрятано у меня
<Escsun> Привет всем
<E1ephant> пт
<E1ephant> >Tmpfs стал поддерживаться Linux с версии 2.4 и больше.[3] Tmpfs (так же известная как shmfs) отличается от Linux RAM диска динамическим выделением памяти и перемещением неиспользуемых таблиц в swap. RAMfs, наоборот, не использует swap (это является как преимуществ
<E1ephant> ой сори
<vdrandom> служебные разделы
<E1ephant> пишут что tmpfs перемещает данные в своп :)
<vdrandom> щито? О_о
<E1ephant> ну вон же второе предложение
<vdrandom> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/overview-of-ramfs-and-tmpfs-on-linux/
<vdrandom> да, действительно
<vdrandom> в любом случае, у меня свапа нет
<vdrandom> так что пофиг :)
<E1ephant> гага) у меня тоже нету :( прийдется делать
<Escsun> E1ephant, можно создать образ свопа )
<Escsun> E1ephant, обычным файло
<E1ephant> значит можно смело из обоев делать рсс-ленту и скидывать картинки в tmpfs
<E1ephant> Escsun: не знал такого
<Escsun> E1ephant, в гугле я себе такую вещь искал
<Escsun> надо была
<papa_pcux> УПЯЧКА!!! ПЫШ ПЫШ!!11адинадинадин11
<jlewka> подскажите, может кто знает
<papa_pcux> :-D
<papa_pcux> олололололололололо
<papa_pcux> жбынь!
<vdrandom> што?
<artus> дарофф флудеры
<E1ephant> papa_pcux: /join #upyachka же
<vdrandom> превед артус
<artus> @voice papa_pcux
<vdrandom> опоздал
<vdrandom> :)
<Umren> )
<XuMuK> ку всем
<vdrandom> йо
<artus> ну че, потом пристрелю )
<XuMuK> вот ето я поспал))
<jlewka> а как можно узнать название столбца, в котором находиться определенное значение в mysql
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Мужики, у вас бывает такое, что нампад вдруг начинает работать как указатель мыши и приходится отключать его через систему?
<XuMuK> бывало
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Вернее, отключать галку эмулировать укаазатель мыши
<XuMuK> не помню как пофиксил
<Ivan_The_Terribl> А как это лечится? Бесит, нах.
<artus> Ivan_The_Terribl, а нефиг включать на нампаде указатель мыши
<Ivan_The_Terribl> В смысле? Я не влючаю его специально он сам.
<XuMuK> Ivan_The_Terribl, во, точно, в настройках клавы галку убрать
<artus> @kban Ivan_The_Terribl 360 правила читаем, да ?
<XuMuK> artus, гг, за что ет ты его?)
<XuMuK> аа
<E1ephant> да кстати было такое. потому что у бубунты иногда настройки пропдают
<artus> XuMuK, отож )
<XuMuK> интересно, он прочитать успел))
<artus> XuMuK, ему в приват ушло )
<XuMuK> нее, про галку
<jlewka> а как можно узнать название столбца, в котором находиться определенное значение в mysql
<artus> jlewka, на канал mysql с такими вопросами
<SergeyIT> jlewka, спроси на sql.ru
<jlewka> \j #mysql.ru
<E1ephant> хз. я думал это наоборот значение по столбцу всегда ищется
<XuMuK> E1ephant, это када бд твоя, да
<E1ephant> =)
<jlewka> XuMuK, теперь другие подумают что я делаю что то не доброе)
<Kystynbai> Тест. Меня видать?
<artus> Kystynbai, неа
<E1ephant> sql-inj )
<XuMuK> jlewka, а может ты просто аутсорсишь чей нить сервак?
<XuMuK> мало ли
<Kystynbai> Почему-то отваливается ssh сессия постоянно. Где-то минут пять повисит окно idle и отваливается. Куда смотреть? Гуглом ничего путного не нашел. Никаких файрволов нету...
<jlewka> уг, мало ли)
<jlewka> Kystynbai, dmesg ?
<XuMuK> фигасе)) хочу на телефон такую няку)) http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/image_processing/122490/
<Kystynbai> jlewka не могу сказать, что сильно хорошо вкуриваю его вывод(( я думал, может какие общие баги есть или фичи... может, в настройках ssh сервера чего.
<XuMuK> Kystynbai, а раньше работало? сеть на сервере как раздаецо? если рутер, порт пробросил?
<Kystynbai> С того момента как завел впску такая фигня. Вот не может же быть причиной то что это виртуализированная машина?
<Kystynbai> Раздается через виртуальную сетевую, видимо, опять же я тонкостях врируализации не силён.
<Kystynbai> то есть бридж, наверное.
<Kystynbai> Причем что интересно, если активно работать в консли, то тогда не обрывается.
<jham> Kystynbai: grep -ir connecttimeout /etc/ssh/* ~/.ssh/*
<Kystynbai> jham, сейчас попробу, мерсию
<Kystynbai> *мерси.
<jham> Kystynbai: ах да, ещё не серваке в sshd_config есть параметры KeepAlive и ClientAliveInterval
<jham> и serveraliveinterlva на клиенте
<Kystynbai> Угу, спасибо, сейчас и это посмотрю!
<artus> у кого фф ?
<XuMuK> у меня есть, но не юзаецо
<XuMuK> 5й аж))
<artus> а в нем таки можно менюбар в 1ну кнопку засунуть и повесить сверху на панель?
<XuMuK> artus, а хз, я даж не запускал ещё))
<artus> а я ток обновил до 5го )
<vdrandom> artus, да
<vdrandom> менюбар по умолчанию свёрнут в кнопку
<vdrandom> если поставить расширение, её можно куда-нибудь в удобное место перетащить
<artus> воооооо
<artus> vdrandom, http://itmages.ru/image/view/217590/cc38f976 воть эту кнопку монаперетянуть?
<XuMuK> artus, чо то он мне подозрительно напоминает))* http://itmages.ru/image/view/217591/9f151cfd
<vdrandom> artus, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/movable-firefox-button/
<artus> vdrandom,  )) только вот как ее двигать то ?
<vdrandom> ставишь расширение
<artus> стоит )
<vdrandom> и двигаешь как любой другой элемент интерфейса
<vdrandom> райтклик где-нибудь на панельке, "настроить...", хватаешь и двигаешь
<artus> не двигаетцо, ну хоть по размеру меньше стала )
<vdrandom> может, это из-за того, что у тебя не фаерфокс, а ребрендованная хреновина?
<vdrandom> :)
<artus> да вобщето ему один фиг, разница то только в имени
<vdrandom> знаю
<vdrandom> с этим расширением оно двигается, инфа 100%
<BIZZA> z
<vdrandom> artus, http://itmages.ru/image/view/217599/845224b4 например
<artus> а... так оно у меня тоже двигаетцо оказываетцо
<artus> я хочу его выше поднять) там где панель управления окном )
<vdrandom> а куда ты его засунуть пытался? О_о
<vdrandom> а, лол
<vdrandom> так это уже не само окно, это вм
<vdrandom> в вм элементы окна не выносятся
<artus> хотя и так пойдеть)
<vdrandom> но для qt и kde есть приблуда
<vdrandom> которая позволяет менюбар в менюшку окна вынести :)
<BIZZA> После изменения прав на /usr не могу ввести пароль в update-manager и software-center. Окошко ввода появляется и сразу исчезает.
<BIZZA> что же деалть?
<vdrandom> ов щи
<artus> нафига менял права на /usr ?
<vdrandom> на что именно ты права изменял
<vdrandom> какие права? и нафига?
<BIZZA> artus случайно. не воротишь (
<artus> вопрос из разряда "я сделал rm -rf на корень и система почему то не грузитцо, че делать"
<XuMuK> почему то))
<BIZZA> artus не не). тут все работает. только ввот с окном авторизации везде проблема
<artus> BIZZA, это ты так думаеш что оно работает)
<BIZZA> он везде сразу скрывается
<BIZZA> а когда делаю gksudo update-manager то все норамально вводится
<BIZZA> значит с правами где то что то
<artus> логично) и гдето в /usr )
<BIZZA> ) а где попробовать?
<BIZZA> чтобы в точку
<BIZZA> окно авторизации -  это что за программа?
<XuMuK> gdm
<BIZZA> на него поставить +s ?
<BIZZA> не. не получается
<artus> а +s ты с потолка взял?
<BIZZA> artus  как бы да). а что еще делать. там уже 755 стоит
<XuMuK> я вот тоже сижу и думаю, чо за +s такое...
<BIZZA> надо же что то добавить)
<XuMuK> ага, абычо...
<BIZZA> chmod +s gdm
<artus> BIZZA, ну алфафит еще большой, попробуй +z +x +c +v +b +n ну и дальше по списку )
<XuMuK> и чо ето делает по идее?
<artus> XuMuK, сие науке не извесно)
<XuMuK> юннаты епт))
<BIZZA> а че сделать?
<BIZZA> там уже стоит 755 и хозяин рут
<artus> XuMuK, ты только вчитайся artus | а +s ты с потолка взял? BIZZA | artus  как бы да). а что еще делать. ))
<XuMuK> artus, да я осознал))
<BIZZA> ))
<chravn> приветствую.
<chravn> Есть у кого опыт аренды vps  в европе а лучше где-нить в африке.
<E1ephant> у Марка
<[Raiden]> )
<chravn> Я просто хостера выбрать не могу.
<moze> всем привет
<[Raiden]> попозже ещё раз спроси. Был тут кто-то с серверами в германии. Если склероз не подводит
<[Raiden]> ку
<vdrandom> chravn, у меня знакомый сервер в Германии арендует.
<chravn> хостера не подскажешь. и жеательно чтобы меньше личных данных палить.
<chravn> как то не люблю я это.
<vdrandom> hetzner. насчёт личных данных хз.
<BIZZA> mva этим занимается. он - хостер
<vdrandom> емнип, он скан паспорта им таки отправлял
<artus> chravn, инка пинай
<vdrandom> инк в этой стране, а не в европах же :)
<artus> инк в германии хостит)
<vdrandom> а
<XuMuK> а точнее и там и сям)
<XuMuK> тока чо то спрос на рашку не ахти))
<jlewka> подскажите какие нить средтва для дебага bash скриптов
<vdrandom> jlewka, bash
<vdrandom> удивительно, правда? :)
<sperunov> :D
<jlewka> тогда уж printf написал бы)
<vdrandom> зачем?
<jlewka> более понятно)
<vdrandom> не, более понятно - это скрипт открыть в текстовом редакторе
<vdrandom> а для дебага - bash.
<vdrandom> с ключом x, например.
<jlewka> vdrandom можешь тогда подскажешь заодно, как прально передать переменную в msql ?
<hunter-12> всем ку
<jlewka> mysql -u root squidctrl -e "select family from squidusers where nick=\'${user[$i]}\'"
<sperunov> ку
<vdrandom> не могу
<jlewka> такой вот формат выводит select family from squidusers where nick=${user[$i]}
<jlewka> ERROR at line 1: Unknown command '\''.
<jlewka> ясно(
<hunter-12> кто знает, почему мегафоновский модем е173 кривовато работает через нетворк менеджер? просто запускать каждый раз Mobile Partner слегка влом..
<[Raiden]> на форуме есть наверн
<BIZZA> как мне переустановить gnome
<vdrandom> зачем?
<BIZZA> ну чтобы заработала авторизация
<BIZZA> а то неудобно каждый раз через sudo
<BIZZA> выполнять
<XuMuK> BIZZA, снеси ~/.config
<rapidsp> *переименуй
<rapidsp> и че за авторизация?
<vdrandom> BIZZA, снеси конфиги
<rapidsp> все снеси! :)
<XuMuK> это самый вариант))
<BIZZA> rapidsp в update-manager и sodtware-center не могу набрать пароль для установки. окно появляетсяи исчезает как будто я уже набрал неверный пароль. не дает набрать
<BIZZA> )
<BIZZA> думаю что это не конфиги почему то
<BIZZA> а через gksudo update-manager все нормально
<BIZZA> но не хочется набирать каждый раз. и ввобще оно ж должно работать
<BIZZA> работало же
<rapidsp> а оконце авторизации случайно не на звдний план уходит?
<BIZZA> нет он просто туда сюда трясется( ну как будто неправлиьно набрал пароль) и исчезает
<XuMuK> значит не "как будто", а неправильно, раз трясецо
<BIZZA> ну я ничего не набирал еще. не успеваю)
<rapidsp> а поароль не может в связке ключей храниться? или как там ее
<BIZZA> это случилось наверно после изменения прав нв /usr
<rapidsp> ухты
<Escsun> дай права рута простому пользователю - все переломает )
<BIZZA> вот так вот. так тоже бывает)
<BIZZA> еще ничего не словалось. просто где то права может не те стоят. а может и нет.
<BIZZA> *сломалось*
<XuMuK> может))
<rapidsp> та скорее в конфигах юзера
<XuMuK> не может, а 100 пудово)
<rapidsp> BIZZA: самое простое создай юзера нового и попробуй под ним
<BIZZA> а у меня уже есть щас попробую
<artus> rapidsp, чем это поможет от того что он права на /usr глобально менял?
<BIZZA> я тоже таак думаю
<BIZZA> ну щас попробую
<vdrandom> нового пользователя, скорее всего, не будет в wheel
<rapidsp> artus: сказано ж "а может и нет"
<artus> тут жеш ключевая фраза нааафига оне это делал вообще )
<XuMuK> artus, я тоже так подумал...
<vdrandom> не забудь добавить в группу его
<vdrandom> artus, пробел, скорее всего, поставил
<paul3> народ, привет=) я тут убил explorer.exe вайна - теперь ничего не запускается. как запустить процесс без перезагрузки машины?
<vdrandom> О_о
<rapidsp> если б изза прав на /usr давно б уже все поотваливалось бы
<XuMuK> paul3, а как убил:
<Escsun> paul3, убить его дальше?
<XuMuK> ?
<jham> BIZZA: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.templates|xargs -n 1 basename|sed -e "s/.templates$//" | grep gnome      чё даёт?
<artus> paul3, а причем тут вайн к работоспособноси машины? ее сплющило от этого чтоль?
<Escsun> paul3, кроме этих процессов существует еще массу других)
<paul3> нене
<XuMuK> artus, там все от етого эксплорера зависит же... я так понял он под всё имеет ввиду виндовые приложения...
<paul3> ничего вайновского не запускает
<paul3> именно
<Escsun> paul3, не глупи
<artus> paul3, дык прибей вайн )
<vdrandom> вайнсервер грохни
<Escsun> paul3, htop и смотри какие есть процессы с *.exe
<artus> експлорером его процесы не ограничиваютцо)
<paul3> мне ж наоборот запустить его надо
<artus> paul3, запускай htop и вперед отстреливать)
<Escsun> paul3, убей сначало
<BIZZA> jham ниче не выдает
<Escsun> paul3, потом запустит как надо
<jham> ок
<BIZZA> у других юзеров не работает тоже
<artus> логично)
<Escsun> paul3, у тебя процесс зомби ...
<paul3> аа, то есть все убить .ехе процессы, а потом просто запустить что-нибудь под вайном?
<BIZZA> )
<hunter-12> кто знает, как заставить в юнити отображаться иконки обычного гномовского трея?
<Escsun> paul3, да
<Escsun> paul3, что бы не осталось не одного процесса .exe
<vdrandom> и wineserver
<vdrandom> его тоже прибить не помешает
<Umren> я один под линуксом вайн не ставлю?
<sperunov> Я поставил но не пользуюсь )
<sperunov> а нет
<sperunov> не ставил )
<paul3> о, прокатило. спасибо :)
<Umren> во )) http://moneyak.com/hypnotoad/get.php?i1=5415&i2=5416
<Escsun> Umren, ахаха не сработает )
<Escsun> Umren, прав не хватит )
<Nor8> Не кажет
<XuMuK> sudo kill $(ps aux | grep -v grep | grep -i *exe | awk '{print $2}'
<XuMuK> точку пропустил))
<XuMuK> хотя и так прокатит)
<XuMuK> а вот скобку вконце надо поставить)
<Escsun> XuMuK, какую то прогу кде kexe и ее убьет ))
<Escsun> надеюсь оно запуститься ... )))
<Escsun> я сейчас наверно))
<Escsun> чет новый драйвер быстрее на % 20-25
<vdrandom> XuMuK, а судо зачем?
<Nor8> Escsun: Какой драйвер?
<Escsun> Nor8, да вот обновил арчик полностью кроме kernel26 и kernel26-headers
<Escsun> Nor8, интеловский на видео карту
<Escsun> Nor8, чет реально быстрее стало )
<Nor8> Escsun: А, я уж было подумал, что на нвидиа )))
<Nor8> Escsun: Но и то хорошо, что и на интель что то делают )))
<Shelest> мдя, с левой панелькой все больше
 * SergeyIT попробовал 11.04 с лайвСД, ужас... (
<XuMuK> vdrandom, точно)) привычка, чтоб наверняка))
<[Raiden]> на лайвсд вроде классик гном. Что там могло быть ужасно? :)
<SergeyIT> юнити
<SergeyIT> интуитивно непонятно
<[Raiden]> Хм, я помню с лайва ставил убунту, там был обычный гном
<[Raiden]> Хотя не так важно
<Nor8> ))) Это как оно запустилось без видеодрайвера?
<Angelius> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<SergeyIT> ругнулось, но запустилось
<Shelest> при работе панелька разбухает программами и приходится ее скроллить туда-сюда в попытках что то найти
<Shelest> причем она групирует например, несколько открытых окон мозиллы и их очень неудобно выбирать
<[Raiden]> Shelest: угу. Это ужасно. Вот эта вот панелька сплошной недостаток
<SergeyIT> машинка старая п4 2.6 ГГц, и главное ати радеон х1300 )
<Shelest> причем на буржуйских форумах тоже не знают как ее отключить -- часть юнити и все тут
 * Shelest very sad
<Nor8>   Удали юнити сразу же после первого старта )))
<Nor8> удалил*
<[Raiden]> Shelest: юнити просто плагин к компизу. Хочешь тоже самое без панельки - используй гном2+компиз.
<Shelest> придется так и оступить
<XuMuK> или просто поставьте гном3 и не парьтесь))
<Shelest> и куда только смотрит Шаттлворт?
<[Raiden]> глобал меню если нравится можно на ггномовскую панель навесить
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Они вообще предусматривают в будущем возможность установки гнома 2-го?
<SergeyIT> забавно флоповод не работает, а присутствует в меню). А при инсталляции еще и проверяется )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Или тупо зарежут и все?
<Shelest> Чур меня чур! Он на арчике был у меня -- линукс с ним выглядит как большой айфон
<XuMuK> вряд ли, имхо
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну, в будущем нет, гном2 умер. Будет гном-шелл или гном3 fallback mode
<Nor8> SergeyIT: В биосе отключи его
<[Raiden]> последнее - это гном с панельками как гном2
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Предвижу появления тайных поклонников гнома 2-го )))))
<SergeyIT>  Nor8, это зачем? У меня еще и 286 машинка под ДОСом есть
<XuMuK> как будто их щас ещё нет)
<Shelest> Вот только это помогает от панельки: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw
<[Raiden]> я сомневаюсь, в гноме3 всё тоже самое
<[Raiden]> апплетов мб будет меньше, т.к. гном-шелл как бы фаворит для развития. Сча кстати тестируется ресурс типа мозиловского, для установки расширений в 1 клик.
<SergeyIT> В общем, каноникал ерундой занимается
<[Raiden]> вообще я встречаю тут и в жабере иногда. Людей котоыре пользуюся юнити. Так что, какой-то круг поклонников оно найдёт.
<[Raiden]> Зло юнити даже не в том что оно чем-то неудобней или наоборот удобней.
<[Raiden]> А в том что появился ещё 1 де.
<SergeyIT> привыкнуть, конечно ко всему можно...
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8>  Так найдет, для мобилок вполне сойдет, но не для десктопов
<Nor8>  А так плоская и черная, вообщем убогая )))
<SergeyIT> и не для нетбуков
<[Raiden]> гномшелл отличная штука буде, т.к. модульная система многих устроит, как устраивает фф или даже хром - потому, что плагины есть.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Без компиза не будущего у линукса :-D
<Nor8> нет*
<[Raiden]> но есть там 1 минус - mutter , могли бы взять за основу вм помощней. Тот же компиз например.
<XuMuK> во во
<[Raiden]> слишком мало вариантов управления окнами , в общем.
<vdrandom> [Raiden], эм. щито? О_о
<vdrandom> а, вейт
<vdrandom> не ты :)
<vdrandom> Nor8, щито? О_о
<vdrandom> што такое компиз?
<[Raiden]> есть правда 1 костыль исправляющий это. И вполне рабочий - gdevilspie
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: ?
<Nor8> Вообщем, классик-компиз+кайро пока что рулят ))) Красивше и функциональнее не видел пока )))
<vdrandom> да тут про будущее линуксов рассуждают О_о
<Nor8> !compiz
<ubuntuhelp> композитный менеджер окон для X Window System, использующий для ускорения 3D графики OpenGL. Подробнее: http://zeroed.ru/ubuntu/compiz-fusion-cube  офф канал: #compiz-fusion.
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: вроде в пределах топика ) А ты про что? )
<vdrandom> 3Д не нужен на десктопах
<[Raiden]> не согласен
 * vdrandom внезапно потолстел
<vdrandom> [Raiden], про то, что без компиза у линуксов нет будущего, например лол
<Nor8> vdrandom: Да и 2Д не нужен, все будем красноглазить в консолях. Назад, к основам. ))))
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> !
<vdrandom> чорт, на работу пора ._.
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: я такого не говорил, вроде. Я только сказал что муттер ощутимо ущербен функционально, и дело даже не в 3д , а в различных правилах для окон котоыре ест ьв любом другом нормальном вм.
<Nor8>  Или на арч перейдем )))
<[Raiden]> vdrandom|away: в общем не тем местом слушаете.
<vdrandom|away> Nor8, а при чём тут арч?
<Nor8> Ты уже ушел ))
<vdrandom|away> [Raiden], я потому и написал, что не тебе :)
<[Raiden]> ок
<vdrandom|away> ошибся лол. ники одинакового цвета
<Nor8>  Ты по цвету ники различаешь? ))))
<[Raiden]> вообще компиз это будущее. Даже кдешники до этого доперли , реализовав в квине практически весь функционал компиза
<[Raiden]> vdrandom|away: :)
 * [Raiden] ушло педали покрутить
<Umren> [Raiden], 10 лет уже будующее
<Umren> я бы сказал это просто настоящее
<[Raiden]> Ну наверное для кого как. Вон vdrandom|away ещё не готов к 3д. Или его железо не готово )
<[Raiden]> всё убежал
<SergeyIT> если в 12.04 накрутят всякого 3д, придеться на типа дебиан уходить (
<Shelest> арч наше все
<XuMuK> а то)
<Nor8> Арч пока нормальный инсталлятор не прикрутит, так и будет в категории "недолинукс" находиться )))))
<inkvizitor68sl> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Shelest> нормальный там инсталлятор
<Shelest> самый правильный на мой взгляд и самый понятный
<Shelest> только инсталлятор и никакой гуйни!
<Shelest> только пакетов там мало задеплоено
<User453[web]> rrr
<XuMuK> Nor8, те кто не могут осилить кли инсталятор скорее недоюзеры, чем арч недолинукс...
<Escsun> XuMuK, арч Ъ
<Escsun> XuMuK, у него как бы философия ...
<XuMuK> KISS
<Escsun> XuMuK, угу
<Nor8> Админы есть вообще на канале? А то арчеры совсем страх потеряли :-D
<XuMuK> archer - лучнег)) мы то тут при чом?)
<rapidsp> Новая опция от Superjob: увеличьте фотографию в своём резюме! )))
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> чоткая опция новая, че)
<rapidsp> вот тока фотографию я и мечтаю себе увеличить! :)
<Nor8>  
<User453[web]> samsung nc110 поставил ubuntu не погу настроить подключение к точке доступа wi-fi, помогите плиз
<XuMuK> User453[web], какая убунту?
<XuMuK> версия
<Umren> rapidsp, а отдельные части тела там увеличить нельзя?
<papa_pcux> здравствуйте, дамы и господа!
<artus> papa_pcux, еще одно ололо и больше мы тебя не увидим )
<papa_pcux> хто з беларусi?
<XuMuK> Escsun, Shelest, а вот за это http://goo.gl/F6Jyg я его вапще люблю))*
<vdrandom|away> !ru|papa_pcux
<ubuntuhelp> papa_pcux: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В отдельных случаях разрешён английский, если посетитель не разговаривает на русском. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский язык.
<papa_pcux> а я чё, я ничё это всё чай и чайная ложечка...
<vdrandom> зелёный?
<papa_pcux> жаль...
<Escsun> XuMuK, эти 2 пенгвинчика ?))
<papa_pcux> красный!
<XuMuK> Escsun, ага)
<vdrandom> ок!
<Escsun> XuMuK, мне тож))
<Escsun> XuMuK, вообще люблю консольные загрузки все видно )
<XuMuK> ну)
<vdrandom> а по мне и графическая ок
<Escsun> XuMuK, после обновления я смотрю если лог загрузки такой же как и был значит ничего не отпало))
<papa_pcux> и почему это станет последним разом?
<vdrandom> но я слишком редко компьютер включаю, чтобы напрячься и поставить
<Escsun> обычно альсу надо вводить постоянно команду))
<papa_pcux> у меня ип динамичный, да и прокси никто не отменял
<papa_pcux> артус, это тебе
<Escsun> papa_pcux, смотри на bazhang не попадись )
<Escsun> papa_pcux, эт как бы мой тебе совет)
<vdrandom> artusу не лень помахать банхамером несколько раз
<papa_pcux> а кто узнает что это буду я?)
<Escsun> а то потом ныть будешь что зайти не сможешь )
<Escsun> на фринод вообще
<artus> papa_pcux, тебя всей белорусью вырезать? лехко
<Escsun> artus, не надо так жестко))
<Escsun> artus, давай жеще ))
<artus> @voice papa_pcux
<papa_pcux> хм... какашка однако
<vdrandom> artus, вырежи всех, останься один!
<vdrandom> :)
<User453[web]> <XuMuK> User453[web], какая убунту? ubuntu 10.04
<total__> добрый вечер
<papa_pcux> жоооопа
<artus> @kban --user papa_pcux 3600 проветрись
<Escsun> ubuntuhelp, сломалсо
<artus> гад, ушол
<artus> вобщем на третий раз пристрелю нафиг
<Umren> artus, он определенно нео
<User453[web]> samsung nc110 поставил ubuntu не погу настроить подключение к точке доступа wi-fi, помогите плиз (ubuntu ver.10.04)
<XuMuK> User453[web], у тебя в трее что нибудь при нажатии на иконку сетей видит?
<XuMuK> User453[web], вапще индикатор вай фая светицо?
<Umren> думаю у него ваще дров нету
<XuMuK> User453[web], вставь это в консоль и запасти, что выйдет lspci | grep -i network
<User453[web]> нет не видит ничего, мне кажется драйвера просто не стоят
<User453[web]> где взять не знаю на сайте производителя нет
<XuMuK> dmesg | grep -i network
<User453[web]> команду обязательно попробую перезагрузится нужно с этого бука же пишу только из под WIN7
<XuMuK> хоть узнаем чо у тебя за чип и чо за дрова вапще нужны
<conan_chief> привет скажите как сделать так чтобы в конце скрипта sh выполнялась команда от рута (poweroff) без ожидания ввода пароля от пользователя?
<conan_chief> скажите это вообще возможно ?
<conan_chief> может есть какой обходной вариант?
<jlewka> а кто пароль должен вводить?
<conan_chief> мне просто нужно чтобы после выполнения скрипта система выключалась, и НИКТО не вводил пароль
<Escsun> conan_chief, как бы кури на тему sudo и права
<Henoxek> conan_chief только если suid-бит
<Henoxek> иначе это было бы большой дырой в безопасности
<Henoxek> и по сути позволило бы повышать привилегии
<jlewka> запускать скрипт от того ювзера у которого есть права на данную программу
<conan_chief> может можно както типа sudo -p blablalba poweroff ?
<Escsun> conan_chief, в /etc/sudoers
<conan_chief> что за suid бит ?
<jlewka> Escsun, не учи плохому, не /etc/sudoers а sudoedit ...
<Escsun> conan_chief, %users ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/poweroff
<Escsun> jlewka, та разницы никакой если не сломать
<Escsun> jlewka, sudoedit бредовая прога)
<jlewka> она хоть на опечатки проверит)
<Henoxek> visudo )
<jlewka> да, каюсь(
<jlewka> visudo
<jlewka> домой значит пора уже
<Henoxek> conan_chief если поставить suid, то процесс будет запускаться от имени владельца (либо группы-владельца), в зависимости от того где suid установлен
<Henoxek> например посмотри режимы той же утилиты su
<sr777> Всем привет!!! подскажите пожалуйсто. у меня стоит SparkCraft 11.менеджер обновлений предлагает обновится до ubuntu 11.04.Если я обновлюсь то мой SparkCraft  слетит?
<conan_chief>  Escsun я сделал %users ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/poweroff но чтото ничего, или нужно вместо %users писать пользователя реального?
<Escsun> conan_chief, ну по разному можно
<Escsun> conan_chief, покажи sudo -l
<conan_chief> сейчас покажу 5 сек
<conan_chief> долбаный патти не даёт скопировать. в общем (all) nopasswd: /sbin/poweroff
<conan_chief> а другая строчка (all) all
<artus> conan_chief, путя вобщето копирует по выделению
<conan_chief> возможно не crtl+c не правой кнопкой(он сразу в себяже вставляет выделенное) у меня не получилось
<artus> выделил текст и правой кнопкой вставил
<conan_chief> мне нужно выделеный текст из пати скопировать а не в него
<artus> ну дык выдели мышой оно в буфер попадет
<conan_chief> супер, я не знал. благодарю
<newusernix[web]> пипил не подскажете, как бунту работает в hd режиме?
<conan_chief> Escsun: дружище скажи я чтото не так сделал, да?
<artus> newusernix[web], это что за режим то такой?
<newusernix[web]> hdmi
<artus> эммм...
<artus> а причем здесь режим ? )))
<newusernix[web]> да народо говорят что ииражение не помещаетсяелике
<conan_chief> что такое HD режим ? О_о
<newusernix[web]> ижение не помещается на экране
<newusernix[web]> ме кричат
<conan_chief> разрешение больше фактического?
<Escsun> conan_chief, покажи sudo -l
<Escsun> conan_chief, ой)
<conan_chief> conan@crunchbang:~$ sudo -l
<conan_chief> Matching Defaults entries for conan on this host:
<conan_chief>     env_reset
<conan_chief> User conan may run the following commands on this host:
<conan_chief>     (ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/poweroff
<conan_chief>     (ALL) ALL
<conan_chief> вот ещё раз )))
<newusernix[web]> 720p hd
<Escsun> conan_chief, у тебя ошибка ...
<artus> @kick conan_chief это два
<artus> newusernix[web], бубунте вообщето плевать на то какое у тя разрешение, какое настроиш такое и будт работать
<artus> !paste | conan_chief
<ubuntuhelp> conan_chief: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<newusernix[web]> и как со звуком в hdmi в настройках легко настраивается?
<Escsun> conan_chief, в 1-м случае у тебя пишет правильно, а во втором должно писать (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/poweroff
<conan_chief> ааа я понял
<Escsun> conan_chief, покажи sudoers
<artus> newusernix[web], причем здесь звук к hdmi ?
<Escsun> conan_chief, тока опять не сюда))
<conan_chief> artus, я понял, хорошо
<adminn> а фотошоп на Линь есть?
<Escsun> adminn, wine ..
<artus> adminn, купи - будет
<adminn> artus, в смысле? все прогрессивное человечество давно уже пользуется протоколом BitTorrent XDD
<artus> @voice adminn
<artus> adminn, все прогресивные пользователи читали правила канала )
<adminn> я не читаю правил ))))))
<artus> ну ты главное потом не жалуйся)
<artus> !v | adminn
<ubuntuhelp> adminn: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<conan_chief> так вставлять ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/631256/
<Escsun> conan_chief, да
<Escsun> conan_chief, не верно
<adminn> artus, прочитал насчет этого)))))))
<Escsun> conan_chief, 19 строка
<conan_chief> да, что в ней поправить?
<Escsun> conan_chief, cделай так conan ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/poweroff
<Escsun> conan_chief, так как у тебя написано это для группы
<Escsun> conan_chief, а ты указываешь пользователя
<conan_chief> у меня путь к поверофу /sbin/poweroff
<adminn> люди, как в wine диск С восстановить? там папки были, я их на свои виндозные заменил, а винда сейчас глючит
<Escsun> conan_chief, да кстати
<conan_chief> его указывать? так7
<Escsun> conan_chief, хм да
<yurau> мне сказали что я гик. это хорошо или плохо?
<Escsun> conan_chief, просто у меня другая команда )
<conan_chief> ща проверю скрипт
<Escsun> conan_chief, эм скрипт?)
<Escsun> conan_chief, это целая программа ))
<conan_chief> да я выше писал, мне нужно чтобы в конце скрипта выполняемого от пользователя стояла команда выключения пк и не требовала пароля
<Escsun> conan_chief, не понимаю чего у тебя оно не пашет, но есть еще одна штуковина ...
<artus> ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/zzz
<Escsun> conan_chief, в самый вверх всунь это
<artus> и не парь моск )
<Escsun> conan_chief, Defaults:conan !authenticate
<Escsun> conan_chief, но это не безопасно ...
<conan_chief> чёртт откуда вы всё это знаете причём несколькими способами
<roobter> hi
<artus> Escsun, ну вообщет по ходу дела ему надо дать права на halt всем , и не городить фигню
<artus> и будеть ему безопасно )
<Escsun> artus, да хз как у него все устроено)
<artus> и скрипту не надо будет рута )
<Escsun> artus, у меня работает 3-мя способами )
<roobter> Здарова парни!!1
<Escsun> artus, правда там еще группы я хз какие у него)
<conan_chief> кстати да, я же могу дать права запуска /sbin/poweroff своему юзеру или 777
<roobter> Ну неужели русских нашел ;d
<roobter> меня слышно?
<Escsun> roobter, не тока слышно, но и видно
<adminn> roobter да слышно
<roobter> xD спс :)
<artus> conan_chief, ога, ты вот только дай права 777 и права рута ему выда) а дальще жди )) пока у тя все скукожитцо)
<roobter> Ктонить ставил бесплатные панели управления веб-сервером на ubuntu?
<roobter> может ктонить помочь?
<conan_chief> а можно дать права для одного пользователя?
<conan_chief> скукожиться если взломают?
<roobter> не скукожитЬся а  скукожится. Проверка: Что сделат(ь)?
<roobter> :)
<roobter> ой
<artus> еще один )
<roobter> Что сделает!
<roobter> ;D
<artus> roobter, что сделает, сделает, сплющитцо )
<roobter> %)
<roobter> :(
<roobter> :)
<conan_chief> приму к сведению
<roobter> скок лет?
<roobter> :)
<artus> так, а вот флудить смайликами заканчивай
<artus> ато как бе нашол и потеляеш)
<roobter> хорошо)
<artus> *р
<roobter> xD
<roobter> все все)
<roobter> небуду
<adminn> как вайновские папки диска С восстановить?
<conan_chief> Escsun, artus благодарю, вы мне очень помогли
<Escsun> conan_chief, работает ?)
<conan_chief> угу
<Escsun> conan_chief, способов еще больше на самом то деле)
<conan_chief> я сделал 777 в конце поэтому не знаю это помогло или то что писали в суроерсе
<artus> adminn, тебе на канал вайна
<Escsun> conan_chief, а что ты написал в sudoers ?
<roobter> Как флэш плеер поставить на ubuntu 10.04?
<artus> !flash | roobter
<ubuntuhelp> roobter: Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<conan_chief> Escsun я прям сейчас убегаю. но я позже буду, спасибо за помощь ещё раз
<Escsun> conan_chief, это
<Escsun> conan_chief, если все программы перестанут просить пароль значит sudoers
<roobter> thanks)
<roobter> а как узнать скольки битная у меня сис-ма?
<conan_chief> я вернулся чтобы сказать что рано радывался, не работает
<Escsun> conan_chief, ы
<conan_chief> но я вернусь сюда позже, надеюсь вы будете всё ещё тут и у вас будет время
<roobter> Друзья! Ну неужели ни кто не ставил веб-сервер?
<roobter> Помогите.... пжлст
<artus> нафиг ему вебморда ?
<roobter> всмысле?
<artus> я про панели управления
<Umren> roobter, почитай про LAMP
<Umren> как ставить
<roobter> я читал
<Umren> ну или вордпресс се установи
<roobter> тут дело не в этом
<Umren> там панель есть сразу
<roobter> Уууу
<roobter> Не бро... ты не в теме)
<roobter> Извени но мне не это нужно
<Umren> а что тебе нужно?
<artus> да и что там ставить, качаеш панель, запускаеш, радуешся )
<roobter> мне хостинг панель нужна, ispconfig и.т.п.
<roobter> эмм....  мне нужно узнать как перенести пользователей, так скажем backup
<artus> ну и, покупаеш ispманагер панель, ставиш и пользуеш)
<Umren> roobter, ну и? http://www.ispconfig.org/
<roobter> У вас все это так просто xD
<roobter> Umren, ещё бы http://google.ru
<roobter> xD
<Umren> roobter, http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?p=255206
<Umren> там даже магичиские 5 строчек написаны
<Umren> как установить
<Umren> да, всеочень просто
<roobter> Да поставил я её....
<roobter> мне нужно узнать как сделать чтобы работала функция mail()
<Umren> никак
<roobter> и backup пользователей с их данными как сделать
<artus> ну это вопрос не сюда )
<Umren> ты видимо с винды хостинг перенес?
<roobter> noy
<roobter> я даже не сейчас переношу
<roobter> мне на будущее
<Umren> roobter,
<Umren> http://www.cyberforum.ru/ubuntu-linux/thread161084.html
<roobter> просто что бы не потерять пользователей
<Umren> roobter, #web #php
<roobter> Umren, да умею я googl-ом пользоваться тут ружен дельный совет)))
<roobter> ок
<roobter> ща гляну
<roobter> да чет никчему немогу подключиться)
<Umren> ник зарегистрируй
<roobter> я?:
<Umren> да
<roobter> А как?
<Umren> roobter, freenode.net/faq.shtml
<roobter> спс
<Umren> вторая глава
<Umren> там все расписано
<XuMuK> ыыы http://i.imgur.com/PfX3K.jpg
<rapidsp> бойан :)
<badabum> рэбяты, кто вэб-дизайном занимается?
<badabum> вопрос есть организационный
<badabum> или вэб-разработкой
<badabum> или продажей сайтов
<badabum> или продвижением)
<badabum> на сайте-визитке нормально наличие рекламных банеров?
<shenmue> я
<shenmue> не занимаюсь этим
<Guest8116> а почему я под своим ником не могу зайти
<Umren> Guest8116, freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Henpyxa> гых
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<Henpyxa> +v badabum
<Henpyxa> ^)
<badabum> :)
 * Got в панике
<Got> как мне вернусь свой ник Night меня зовут
<Umren> Got, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#unusednick
<archa> люди помогите плизз после установки дро ati мне после ребута пишет stoping runlevel V OK
<Escsun> archa, ати тут причем?)
<[Raiden]> archa: а как ставил, что делал?
<archa> вообщем после установки 3 гнома я поставил драва через аплет
<archa> в убунту который идет
<archa> я непомню просто как точно он называеца
<[Raiden]> у меня есть сомнение что это связано с дровами. Что-то связанное с грубом не трогал?
<archa> не груб не трогал
<[Raiden]> сдаюсь тогда . Погугли по ошибке.
<[Raiden]> или на энг чане спроси, если можешь
<badabum> вэб-мастера, аууу!..
<badabum> и мастерицы..
<sperunov> :)
<artus> badabum, ты каналом часом не ошибсо?
<badabum> не могу открыть список каналов)
<badabum> команду забыл..
<badabum> как листинг каналов зафигачить?
<Umren> ./list ?
<Umren> xD
<badabum> может быть(
<Umren> неожиданно
<badabum> умные вы, я погляжу :)
<sperunov> ./list ?
<badabum> а как остановить?))
<sperunov> воаля -нифига _
<badabum> без точки
<Umren> badabum, зачем?
<badabum> да я думал список бесконечный))
<artus> угу, оно его рендомом генерит )
<[Raiden]> в некоторых клиентах помимо команды лист есть диалоги со списком
<badabum> и ведь непонятно, русскоговорящий народ сидит или нет, все молчат..
<Umren> русскоговорящий только там где на конце -ру
<badabum> ясно :)
<badabum> отсортировать нельзя же поиск, да?)
<[Raiden]> #linuxtalks вроде ещё
<Umren> badabum, подозреваю, что можно
<Umren> но скорее всего только с помощью скриптов
<badabum> crl+F работает.. только -ru он не ищет
<[Raiden]> коффис тоже форкнулся http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30971
<Umren> делать им нечего
<novns> сейчас мода такая - форкаться
<novns> главное, что для этого ничего не надо делать
<Umren> ага, копирайты сменил
<novns> делается нажатием одной кнопки на гитхабе каком-нибудь
<Umren> назвал себя "отцом" проэкта
<Umren> сделал 2 коммита.
<Umren> и забыл
<novns> не, так никто не делает
<novns> таких случаев не знаю, вообще
<Umren> ну вот либреофис уже год как форкнулся
<badabum> меня небольшой организационный вопрос по вэб-дизайну интересует, если кто сможет советом помочь - буду благодарен. это нормально на сайте-визитке располагать баннеры рекламные?
<Umren> что то новое появилось?
<novns> Umren, до хрена
<artus> @voice badabum
<novns> они его сильно почистили и причесали
<artus> badabum, давай заофтопь еще одним вопросом ) так чтоб контрольный был)
<Umren> !voice | badabum
<ubuntuhelp> badabum: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<badabum> )) че за приколы?)
<Umren> novns, досихпор не могу этим подделием пользоваться если честно
<badabum> за что меня кикнуты и забанены делать?
<Umren> !rules | badabum
<novns> Umren, мне всё равно, я пользуюсь abiword и gnumeric
<ubuntuhelp> badabum: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<badabum> короче, не там и не о том разглагольстую, так бы и сказали
<novns> кстати, поздравляю всех с праздником
<novns> с каким не скажу - оффтопик :-(
<Umren> 5 месяцев спустя 23 февраля? ))
<novns> ой, скобкой ошибся, там должен был быть :-)
<badabum> че-то не догоняю все равно зачем мне войса дали))
<badabum> мне топик поменять или самокикнуться?
<badabum> :)
<Umren> !voice | badabum
<ubuntuhelp> badabum: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<badabum> ясно
<Umren> что тут не ясно?
<novns> badabum, почитать про irc, войс не даёт никаких операторских прав
<[Raiden]> Synaptic Package Manager has been removed from the Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot CD
<Umren> войс это голос когда ставят mute mode :D
<Umren> [Raiden], центр приложений будет?
<Sergey_IT> badabum, моральный кодекс строителя убунты надо соблюдать
<novns> верните синаптик!
<Umren> верните стену!
<novns> лишь бы из репозиториев не убрали
<[Raiden]> Umren: ну да
<novns> с них станется
<Umren> никто с репо не будет убирапть
<Umren> просто удаляют дублирующие пакеты на сд
<novns> Umren, эти могут
<Umren> нет
<Umren> не могут
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], сегодня хотел оцелота глянуть, а он на сидюк не влез (
<Escsun> ждем когда терминал выпилят )
<Umren> никогда
<novns> Umren, каноникал не спрашивает ничьего мнения
<Umren> и что? можно предугать это все легко
<novns> пятка у кого-нибудь там почешется - и выкинут
<Umren> я бы выкинул
<Umren> но они не выкинут
<Umren> нафиг он нужен
<Umren> не рыба не мясо
<badabum> Sergey_IT, я плохо себе представляю этот кодекс, т.к. еще ниразу не построил убунту. мне казалось немного жестоким заваливать местныхпостояльцев вопросами только касательно убунты :)
<Umren> для юзеров - центр приложений, для олдскулл есть apt-get/aptitude
<badabum> ладно, я прочитаю правила тутошнего канала, а пока помолчу..
<novns> Umren, пользоваться аптом с к мандной строки не всегда удобно, особенно при отсутствии apt-shell с транзакциями
<novns> *командной
<novns> аптитюде ужасно
<Umren> что такое транзакции
<artus> novns, эммм... с каких это пор аптитудом неудобно пользоватцо?
<artus> novns, чавой ?
<artus> novns, чем оно ужасно то?
<novns> Umren, это когда сначала объявляется несколько операций - это удалить, это инсталлировать, это обновить - а потом все операции проделываются за один раз
<Umren> novns, а как же операторы однострочные?
<Umren> и ключик -f ?
<novns> на здоровье
<Umren> можно все забить и будет одна транзакция
<novns> мне синаптик удобнее по ряду скучнызх причин
<Umren> так и скажы: ниасилил
<Umren> ))
<artus> это синаптик то удобнеее? ога
<novns> Umren, попробуйте на досуге apt-shell, там где он есть
<novns> вот там нгикакой синаптик не нужен
<novns> *никакой
<Umren> да меня дефульт устраивает
<Umren> и кстати в aptitude если просто ввести можно отмечать все что угодно
<novns> когда я в первый и последний раз пробовал запустить атитюде, там была какая-то неработающая псевдографика
<novns> *аптитюде
<Umren> вполне успешно работает
<Umren> curse интерфейс
<novns> ага, он работает в иксовых терминалах
<artus> так так и говори, что не осилил, ато "когда я в первый и последний раз пробовал запустить атитюде"
<Umren> novns, ладно хочешь кнопочки нажимать - нажимай, никто не выпилит синаптик из реп
<novns> а у меня была минимальная убунта с конслью
<artus> novns, оно везде работаеть
<novns> там псевдографика не работала
<novns> ерунда, но неприятно
<Nor8> novns: Все работает
<novns> сейчас наверняка починили
<novns> осадочек остался
<novns> 10.04, если не ошибаюсь
<vdrandom> эм
<vdrandom> а зачем псевдографической мордой пользоваться? там же ключи для командной строки отлично работают ._.
<vdrandom> я про aptitude
<artus> vdrandom, ну он ток синаптик осилил )
<novns> vdrandom, в случае с minimal cd приходится по многу операций за один раз делать
<novns> и иногда нужно вовремя передумать
<artus> O_o
<artus> а может имеет смысл сразу подумать?
<artus> да и sudo aptitiude install 1 2 3 4 5 6 и всех делов
<novns> вот такой пример "я хочу поставить вот эту штуку - ок, но потребуется ещё триста пакетов, согдашаемся?"
<artus> ну и ?
<novns> а в тех трёхстах пакетах, в одном месте есть варианты
<artus> у тя 2 варианта) соглачитцо или нет)
<novns> нет
<novns> а в тех трёхстах пакетах, в одном месте есть варианты
<Umren> novns, ты бредишь
<artus> вобщето у аптитуда вариантов нет) он их сразу тебе выдаст, типа есть конфиликты делаем то или то
<Umren> ушел :D
<artus> novns, и вообще, прекрати принимать вещества )
<vdrandom> аптитуд очень клёво с зависимостями работает
<novns> artus, варианты есть - иногда можно вместо одного пакета попросить другой с той же функциональностью
<vdrandom> он предлагает их решения одно за другим, если тебя какие-то из них не устраивают
<novns> с командной строки это делать ну очень неудобно
<artus> novns, а проблема в чем сказать сразу чего тебе зочетцо?
<artus> *х
<artus> novns, поведайц тайну, как ты с минималсд в синаптик мышой тыцеш ) ооооч интересно
<novns> artus, невнимательно читали, я там аптитюдом пользовался
<artus> я внимательно читал, ты его 1н раз запустил и закрыл
<artus> так что ты им нифига не пользовался
<novns> не закрыл, а инсталлировал какие-никакие иксы
<artus> а нафих для этого аптитуд запускать?
<novns> потому что с командной строки очень неудобно искать пакеты и смотреть альтернативы
<artus> sudo aptitude install x-window-system
<novns> нет
<novns> увы
<artus> novns, эмм... aptitude search\show
<novns> artus, удобство интерактивных оболчек в том, что можно искать в процессе
<novns> особенно когда за раз ставится триста пакетов
<artus> novns, вобщем продолжай жевать кактус
<novns> хамить не надо
<novns> атп-шелл великая вещь
<artus> sudo dpkg --set-selections < software_list  и ставь хоть 400 пакетов )
<badabum> подсоветуйте локальный сервер какой-нибудь простенький под убунту
<novns> разумная автоматизация полезна и нужна
<novns> вот такой пример работы с апт-шеллом
<novns> хочу поставить блабла, будем ставить ещё триста пакетов - ок
<novns> а теперь, я смотрю на список того, что он хочет сделать - передумываю
<novns> говорю - инсталлировать libfoobarbaz - конфликтует с kibbazbarfoo - ок, ставим вместо
<novns> а потом в конце commit
<artus> мдя
<novns> с командной строки это делать неудобно
<artus> аптитуд если че сам зависимости разрулит
<artus> да и с родными репами в бубунте у тя отродясь конфликтов не будет
<novns> т.е., я могу заказать какие-то операции, несколько штук сразу, передумать, что-то заказать по-другому, а потом отправить их на выполнение
<novns> artus, конечно будут, если что-то ставится из extra вместо стандартного
<artus> а если ты накатываеш 300+ пакетов то соответственно у тебя девственночистый сорс-лист и свежая система
<novns> например ffmpeg какой-нибудь в убунте есть в двух вариантах
<novns> один - по-умолчанию, который поставляется на лайвсиди
<novns> другой более полный есть в репозиториях, но его нужно заказывать отделдьно
<artus> apt-get -u install package/unstable и ставь package из unstable
<novns> вот вот, помнить после инсталляции, что нужно потом переделать
<[Raiden]> репозиторий реально есть, называется medibuntu
<[Raiden]> его надо только подключить
<novns> [Raiden], без всякого medibuntu в штатных репозиториях есть более полный вариант
<artus> novns, с такими тараканами безболезненнее для системы будет собрать из svn , а не ломать половину системы левыми либами из тестингов
<[Raiden]> там полнее. ) На сд на сколько я помню вообще нету ффмпег
<novns> artus, каких ещё тестингов? речь о штатных репозиториях
<novns> без всяких тестингов в убунте некоторые пакеты доступны в extra варианте
<[Raiden]> какие ещё стабле\унстабле. Вы каналом не ошиблись?
<artus> novns, в штатных репах 2 версии ffmpega, покажи )
<[Raiden]> про две версии инфа неверная
<[Raiden]> задавайте \ овтечайте по убунте.  Гибриды с дебианом, или личные фантазии - не наша проблема.
<novns> artus,  libavutil50 и libavutil-extra-50
<novns> намриер
<novns> *например
<novns> это часть ffmpeg, если вы не в курсе
<artus> novns, эмм... а те не кажетцо что это 2 разные либы?
<vdrandom> ох лол
<novns> нет, это два альтернативных пакета
<[Raiden]> Это есть, но ффмпег один ) и не полный. как минимум собран без libfaad
<[Raiden]> полный на medibuntu
<artus> и поставить мона как libavutil50 так и libavutil-extra-50 без всяких там мегакостылей
<novns> artus, так ещё раз рассказываю
<artus> novns, 2 разных имени это 2 пакета
<novns> artus, это два аоттерантивныхз пакета, ffmpeg требует либо один либо другой, друг с другом конфликтуют
<novns> *альтернативных
<novns> пол умолчанию ставится libavutil50, но можно заменить на libavutil-extra-50
<artus> ну и, че те мешает определитцо до того как ставить будеш?
<[Raiden]> artus: угу это так
<artus> 2й автоматом отбросит
<novns> artus, а вот теперь рассказываю
<vdrandom> ._.
<vdrandom> о чём вообще срачик?
<novns> если есть apt-shell, я могу заказат
<vdrandom> ставишь с дефолтными зависимостями, затем подтягиваешь альтернативный
<artus> vdrandom, про костыли расказывают)
<novns> ой
<vdrandom> если надо
<vdrandom> оно автоматом заменит, если есть конфликты
<artus> novns, а если его нет то приплыли?
<vdrandom> ??????????????
<vdrandom> PROFIT
<novns> artus, не допечатал
<vdrandom> случай единичный в общем-то
<artus> угу, ито приснился)
<novns> если есть apt-shell, я могу заказать ffmpeg, посмотреть на пакеты, попросить другой libavutil и потом уже запустить инсталляцию
<novns> с командной строки это не так удобно
<artus> novns, aptitude show ffmpeg и смори на зависимости
<novns> ну да, аптитюде тоже вариант
<artus> чего тут неудобного??????
<novns> artus, а вот теперь ещё один момент
<[Raiden]> какая задача вообще?
<novns> с шеллом я говорю install ffmpeg, install blabla-extra, commit
<novns> с командной строкой мне придётся кучу всего писать вручную
<artus> aptitude  install ffmpeg blabla-extra
<novns> помнить названия
<artus> зачем вручную? есть же таб )
<novns> в шелле я могу посмотреть на список, что будет сделано
<novns> с командной строкой мне придётся пару раз дописывать что-нибудь, прежде чем согласиться
<artus> вобщем если тебя прет пользуйся)
<novns> речь о разумной и удобной автоматизации
<artus> это не автоматизация
<artus> это очередной мегакостыль) коих много
<[Raiden]> удобство штука субъективная.
<novns> представьте, что командная строка получается длинной
<Mike1998> привет!
<novns> вдруг мне там пришлось перечислить пару десятков пакетов
<Mike1998> здесь есть кто нибудь?
<novns> с шеллом такой проблемы нет
<artus> novns, sudo dpkg --set-selections < software_list && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<artus> и ненужны никакие шелы, все штатно
<Mike1998> как запустить кризис на линуксе?
<artus> Mike1998, ставиш вайн и запускаеш
<Mike1998> я нажимаю на setup.exe но ничего не происходит
<[Raiden]> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<artus> а должно?
<Mike1998> конечно оно не работает!
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> Mike1998, попробуй wine setup.exe
<thedears> йо йо йо
<thedears> вазап
<thedears> есть одна проблема.
<thedears> Есть кто живой?
<artus> !ask | thedears
<ubuntuhelp> thedears: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> Mike1998: иногда требуется ковыряние в реестре, доустановка либ и т.д. И всёравно вероятность 50на50. Ищи appdb на winehq.org - то что там со статусом голд или платинум, то работает почти нормально.
<novns> artus, а это не так удобно, сложно проверить - что будет, если что-нибудь поменять
<thedears> вобщем, я как новичек ещё имею право задать такой тупейший вопрос.
<artus> не имееш )
<Mike1998> а что такое доустановка либ?
<novns> имеешь
<thedears> Как поставить все драйвера? У меня нетбук compaq cq10-710sr скачал Device Manager и половина девайсов с вопросиком
<XuMuK> Mike1998, доустановка дополнительных библиотек (library)
<Mike1998> все равно не работает The program 'wine' can be found in the following packages:  * wine1.2  * wine1.3  * wine1.0 Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<[Raiden]> Mike1998: *.dll различные от винды
<XuMuK> Mike1998, ну так установи его)) sudo apt-get install wine
<Mike1998> оно праоль просит
<novns> XuMuK, нет, не wine
<artus> Mike1998, ну дык тебе ж написало что делать
<thedears> есть ли программма которая просканирует все железки и автоматом предложит скачать дровушки?
<novns> wine1.3 или wine1.2
<[Raiden]> кажется я поторопился со своим овтетом. Оказывается вайна нету.
<Mike1998> надо с диска пароль ввести?
<XuMuK> c какого диска?
<Mike1998> с кризисом
<XuMuK> пароль юзера твоего))
<novns> Mike1998, свой собственный пароль
<[Raiden]> пароль который был указан в качестве пользовательского. При установки убунты
<artus> Mike1998, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine иди изучай
<novns> ну и вайн лучше ставить из ppa
<XuMuK> Mike1998, не рановато ты на линукс пересел?)
<thedears> >1998
<[Raiden]> )
<thedears> прошу забить, пусть школьник учиться гугл юзать.
<Mike1998> XuMuK: ТЫ на кого ваще наизжаишь?
<thedears> вот у миня бидаааа.
<artus> thedears, слыш, школьник, ты уже научился гуглом пользоватцо?
<[Raiden]> Mike1998: в общем это пустая трата времени. Кризис в лине не будет работать так же класно как в винде.
<thedears> угу.
<XuMuK> Mike1998, пытался помочь тебе, дибил, но больше не буду, успакойсо
<artus> [Raiden], будет, если собрать ввайн )
<artus> @voice XuMuK
<artus> XuMuK, не ругайсо)
<artus> @kick Mike1998 свободен
<thedears> ха, за что его?
<[Raiden]> на топовом железе если только. Т.к. как минимум надо преобразовать вызовы дх10\11 в опенгл
<thedears> а linux только опенгл могет поддерживать?
<artus> угу
<thedears> прискорбно
<novns> да, dx - закрыто
<[Raiden]> Ну, в общем да. Реализации дх нативной нет. Ни в дровах, ни в иксах
<thedears> вобщем тут короче такая тема, как поставить все дровушки, из под коробки на мой нетбук нечего не встало.
<thedears> гиде-бы их раздобыть?
<Escsun> thedears, все дровишки в ядре как бы )
<novns> ничего - это конкретно что?
<artus> thedears, уггли про бубунту и твой ноут, и собственно что есть "дровушки" в линкусе
<Escsun> ничего такого не бывает )
<thedears> поставил xubuntu,вобще первый раз linux.
<Nor8> Ай молодца
<Mike1998> thedears: ls usb;ls pci
<Escsun> thedears, но для начала назвал бы модель нетбука, что конкретно не работает
<Mike1998> а где еще игр под линукс найти?
<novns> Mike1998, без пробелов
<thedears> playdebian.net
<thedears> hp compaq cq10-710sr
<Mike1998> novns: даипох
<artus> @kban --host Mike1998
<Escsun> thedears, оборудование стандартное ...
<thedears> я знаю, а вот вопросики стоят, 3д игрулины тормозят, грусть печаль.
<Escsun> thedears, что именно не работает ?
<Escsun> thedears, на этой карточке не поиграешь
<Escsun> thedears, у нее ядро слабое
<Escsun> thedears, да и она не дискретная, а встроеная
<thedears> я знаю, но даже самые убогие игрулины тормазят.
<Escsun> thedears, какие именно
<Escsun> thedears, для начала покажи glxinfo
<Escsun> !paste | thedears
<ubuntuhelp> thedears: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Escsun> thedears, я вот сегодня обновил систему итнел дровишка куда быстрее стали на % 30 ...
<[Raiden]> возьмите игрулины ещё года на 3 старее. И будет счастье и радость
<[Raiden]> :)
<Escsun> thedears, еще одна особенность вайн потребляет в 2.5 раза больше цп
<Escsun> thedears, атом такое не тянет ...
<thedears> я без вайна
<thedears> чисто линуксовские игры
<Escsun> thedears, тогда покажи glxinfo
<thedears> linuxcart вроде называеться
<thedears> 5 секунд, я ставлю пакет, оно без пакета не хочет показывать
<Escsun> thedears, ну это понятно
<Escsun> thedears, где ты игру нашел linuxcart ?
<Escsun> или card все же?)
<thedears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631341
<thedears> glxinfo держи
<Escsun> thedears, старенький драйвер точнее на 1 релиз отстает от моего )
<Escsun> thedears, но видео работает как надо
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<[Raiden]> вообще покупая что-то с видеокартой от интел надо было расчитывать , что 3д там больше для галочки
<moze> првет всем на всякий случай
<thedears> странно, но просто если открыть браузер irc и ещё что то тормазить дико начинает
<thedears> а openbox я ставить боюсь, там консоль нужно знать :/ и много ещё чего.
<gercog> Всем привет! Кто может подсказать на счет пакета toshset? Дело в том, что после установки он работает только после первой перезагрузки, после второй - опять не работает, но стоит его переустановить и перезагрузить и опять становится все нормально...
<Escsun> thedears, в опенбоксе не смеши ))
<Escsun> thedears, там 2 утилиты графические через них почти все настроить можно
<Escsun> thedears, и да
<Escsun> !flash | thedears
<ubuntuhelp> thedears: Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<Escsun> thedears, флеш тормоз еще тот
<thedears> у меня 32 бита
<Escsun> thedears, ниже ссылка
<gercog> кто-нибудь пользуется toshset?
<thedears> видео например mp4 вобще не смотриться.
<thedears> Тормоза дикие :C
<Escsun> thedears, а вот это странно
<Escsun> thedears, у меня на более слабой карточке даже HD тянет
<thedears> вот я о том-же.
<Escsun> thedears, может у тебя процесс какой выедает 100 % цп
<thedears> как посмотреть?
<Escsun> thedears, htop например
<thedears> сейчас посмотрим
<thedears> сейчас запущен терминал х чат и оболочка от 3 до 15% хавает
<Escsun> thedears, ну это немного
<Escsun> thedears, хотя у меня с тем же раскладом
<Escsun> открыто в десяток раз больше приложений ...
<Escsun> thedears, и еще композит включен
<thedears> эм,меня это не радует
<Escsun> thedears, тяжелая оболочка у тебя
<thedears> у xubuntu тяжелая?
<artus> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> что за железо?
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще xfce уны
<inkvizitor68sl> уныл *
<thedears> compaq cq10-710sr нетбук
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, мне ток фм нравиться в нем )
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, привык ...
<inkvizitor68sl> лучше наутилуса ничего нет
<Escsun> возможно но он мне не нравиться ))
<[Raiden]> делфинчик получше.
<thedears> вобщем
<thedears> я почитал по отзывам это недо gnome
<thedears> да?
<Escsun> thedears, кде даже не думай)
<thedears> lubuntu?
<Escsun> thedears, этот монстр ))
<Escsun> thedears, лубунту еще тот тормоз
<[Raiden]> нетбуки нормально тянут вин7 стартер, и гном и кде.
<Escsun> thedears, проще поставь openbox , obconf и obmenu
<Escsun> [Raiden], да нормально это не спорю )
<[Raiden]> возможно вы просто неопнимаете какие задачи надо решать на таком виде устройств
<Escsun> я то знаю )
<thedears> там же не будет ubuntu software center :C
<Escsun> какие у меня задачи
<Escsun> thedears, как не будет
<thedears> мне кинцо в дороге смотреть и инет серфить все.
<Escsun> thedears, все будет
<Escsun> thedears, просто в меню надо будет добавить всего то)
<Night> Всем привет
<thedears> я прошу прощения что я такой тупой.
<thedears> какой мне дистр качать что бы на нем был openbox и всякие другие ништяки которые мне нужны?
<thedears> вафля там и PPTP
<Escsun> это есть в любом дистре)
<thedears> брузеры шмузеры, и минималистика
<XuMuK> просто доставь его на убунту и всё
<Escsun> если сделаешь )
<artus> thedears, ставь lubuntu
<Escsun> artus, лубунту фигня полная))
<Escsun> artus, странно что лхде на основе бокса но тормоз он еще тот
<artus> Escsun, да, но когда он это поймет он поймет как поставить коробку )
<Night> Ubuntu(backtrack5)
<Escsun> thedears, да и еще у тебя там кажись демонов запущено с пол сотни ...
<Escsun> thedears, которые тебе не надо
<thedears> демонов?
<thedears> что это?
<Night> демон служба
<lilek> хай
<Escsun> thedears, более подробно тут http://linuxportal.ru/entry.php/2361_0_3_0_C/
<lilek> народ
<lilek> хелп ми плиз
<artus> !ask | lilek
<ubuntuhelp> lilek: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<thedears> а crunchbang нормальный дистрибутив?
<thedears> openbox набор программ минимум, но у меня там вафли по дефолту нету
<lilek> кто-нибудь в билайне настраивал vpn соединение через протокол l2tp в vpnpptp?
<[Raiden]> бери лубунту. Программ минимум - это теперь достоинство?
<Escsun> thedears, да доставь ты ее
<Escsun> thedears, поставь тот же wicd
<Escsun> thedears, и будет тебе вафля
<Escsun> thedears, ты не найдешь идеального дистра
<thedears> а самому под себя дистр можно сделать?
<Escsun> thedears, дистр будет идеален только свой )
<thedears> это сложно?
<Escsun> нет)
<Escsun> thedears, но для начала освой консоль и не бойся что то делать
<Night> Идеальный остается идеальным потому что его еще не создали и не создадут
<[Raiden]> давай ограничиваться убунтой. На энг канале меня даж за ответ про гном3 ругнули. Типа что перетирать, это не официальное.
<Escsun> thedears, а то там нету той программы , там нету этого, там другая оболочка и так далее
<[Raiden]> )
<Escsun> thedears, даже на той же убунту можно спокойно жить
<moze> Это фишка была, школьник свою ос сделал.. вы про это?
<Escsun> thedears, тебе всего надо поставить 3 несчастных пакета
<thedears> тормоза-тормаоза, понимаешь?
<thedears> у меня 7-ка быстрее работала :D
<Escsun> thedears, и запустить коробку
<Escsun> thedears, в инете тонны инфы
<[Raiden]> thedears: советую освоить виндовс хп ) накачаеш ькина, и будешь смотреть в 1 клик. И всё.
<thedears> хрюша пройденый этап уже как 6 лет.
<thedears> окна не нужны.
<[Raiden]> тогда вин7 стартер
<moze> Зачем стартер?
<[Raiden]> moze: дешевле
<Night> Вин 98 ура товарищи ура
<thedears> потому что воровать плохо.
<artus> [Raiden], это тот который про гном упоминал венду советует? )))
<lilek> кто-нибудь в билайне настраивал vpn соединение через протокол l2tp в vpnpptp?
<artus> @voice Night
<thedears> я не хочу винду,вы понимаете? не нужна она мне просто напросто.
<[Raiden]> artus: ну а что мне, отвечать на вопросы какой дистрибутив хороший а какой нет?
<artus> lilek, кто нибуть настраивал, в гугле мануалов вагон
<artus> [Raiden], неа, сразу растреливать) на это канале альтернатив бубунте нет)
<lilek> я все установила, мне некоторые детали уточнить надо
<[Raiden]> )
<Escsun> artus, есть)
<artus> lilek, ну дык детали в студию , телепаты ушли пиво пить
<Escsun> artus, как часто пишут на рекламах машинах )
<thedears> вобщем пойду сниму пробу openbox, поведаю позже вам, всем спасибо за ответы на мои тупейшие вопросы.
<lilek> прям сюда?
<thedears> и помощь
<thedears> вот
<[Raiden]> thedears: Ну тогда, если выберешь убунту - заходи.
<moze> Я ща пью пиво я телепат? (догадываюсь конечно что алкаш всетаки..)
<Night> Лилек за бокалом вина при свечах я готов уточнять и уточнять:-)
<artus> lilek, ну если они укладываютцо в 3 строчки то да )
<thedears> у меня на персоналке ubuntu и все окай.
<lilek> Modem hangup
<lilek> Connection terminated.
<lilek> Failed to open /dev/pts/0: No such file or directory
<lilek>  
<artus> !paste | lilek
<ubuntuhelp> lilek: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> lilek, это все ?
<lilek> нет. с этого хотела начать
<moze> artus, не провацируй людей. )
<[Raiden]> мне вот эта сборка понравилась, на основе опенбокса. Точнее чуть переделанная лубунта.
<[Raiden]> но к сожалению только 10.10 http://madbox.tuxfamily.org/
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Кто-нибудь режет диски через консоль? ЧТо-то вот сейчас дал команду cdrecord -v имя_образа, он минут десять пожужжал, сказал, мол записалось, смотрю диск - пустой. ЧТо такое?
<artus> lilek, по какому мануалу настраивала ?
<lilek> счас
<artus> lilek, достаточно ссылки, не бросай сюда простыни с текстом )
<lilek> я не собиралась простыню кидать
<lilek> ссылку ищу
<moze> Мыша ты тут?
<[Raiden]> шот остался http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0623/h_1308857302_8d93c33acd.png
<artus> ниче так
<Night> Всем у кого проблема с вай фай дровами идем на... ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/  и качаем тулзу
<lilek> http://www.fayloobmennik.net/746769
<lilek> пароль 123
<artus> O_o
<lilek> вручную править конфиги пока не научилась
<lilek> я ссылку не нашла((
<artus> lilek, http://rghost.ru/ перезалей , ато я там кнопочки скачать в упор не вижу )
<lilek> http://rghost.ru/12172091
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Что ж, никто дисочки не жжет cdrecord'ом?
<artus> неа)
<vdrandom> [Raiden], ничо так шотек
<artus> lilek, O_o а причем здесь мандрива? и тонны рпмок ?
<moze> Ivan_The_Terribl, а в чем необходимость жеч именно из консоли?
<lilek> http://code.google.com/p/vpnpptp/ взято отсюда
<[Raiden]> Ivan_The_Terribl: очень давно не приходилось. в гугле полно описаний и готовых строк с полезными опциями
<[Raiden]> я предпочитаю k3b
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Ну, не то, что бы необходимость... просто осваиваю консольные инструменты. И прихожу, кстати, к выводу, что из консоли многие вещи делаются быстрее и проще. В самом деле, ввести команду или открывать гуй-ный бёрнер, тыкать туда мышой и всё такое...
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Да , я уж нагуглил...
<Sergey_IT> Ivan_The_Terribl, важен результат...
<moze> Ivan_The_Terribl, лично я тобой горжусь. )
<lilek> то есть его можно смело удалить и настраивать вручную все?
<artus> lilek, http://forum.beezone.info/beeline/faq/112.html?st=100 тут была?
<lilek> нет
<lilek> а если мне не хочется маршруты вручную править?
<artus> lilek, http://forum.beezone.info/beeline/faq/112.html?st=400#entry99755
<artus> а вообще надо инка пнуть, он на билайне сидит
<artus> lilek, есть же http://homenet.beeline.ru/index.php?showtopic=267122 , само все ставит и настраивает
<go8765> всем привет) подскажите как исправить etc/sudoers чтобы не было Sorry, user go8765 is not allowed to execute бла бла бла
<go8765>  проверял пока на синаптике только
<[Raiden]> надо пользователя в группу добавить, забывл в какую
<artus> а ты в судерах есть ?
<[Raiden]> файл править не надо
<artus> admin по дефолту вроде как
<lilek> пробовала
<lilek> тоже не подключается
<artus> go8765, %sudo ALL=(ALL) ALL група судо
<[Raiden]> в которые мой текущий юзер входит...
<Night> В цру ведется разработка универсальной ос. которая сможет использовать любые приложения всех существующих ос
<[Raiden]> raiden adm dialout cdrom sudo plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<lilek> а как потом этот скрипт удалить еси чо
<go8765> artus: ну я его как-бы и не удалял не откуда) насколько я понимаю - то появилось после добавления  пользователя в группу виртуалбокса
<[Raiden]> go8765: набери groups
<artus> go8765, а id у тебя что показывает?
<[Raiden]> от юзера
<go8765> из под лайв сиди можно это сделать ?
<go8765> или ребутаться ?
<artus> go8765, я себя первым делом прописываю artus ALL=(ALL) ALL и не парюсь)
<[Raiden]> нет, из под него можно посмотреть файлик /etc/group
<artus> go8765, можно
<go8765> artus: это что бы без паролей всё было ?
<artus> go8765, это чтоб я в судерах был
<[Raiden]> artus: у вас в дебиане просто по умолч не настроено нефига
<artus> go8765, artus ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/mount, /bin/umount, /bin/kill, /usr/bin/truecrypt, /usr/sbin/pppd вот без паролей
<artus> [Raiden], да я так и в бубунте делаю ) так спитцо крепче )
<artus> хотя может привычка )
<go8765> [Raiden]: я себя в этих файлах вообще не вижу...
<[Raiden]> go8765: тебе надо открыть файлы groups и gshadow  , в обоих в писать юзера в группы sudo и admin
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> Можно даже в какую-нить одну
<go8765> [Raiden]: в gshadow нет групп вроде...
<[Raiden]> ну разберешся по ходу )
<[Raiden]> есть!
<artus> go8765, у тя в судерах %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL как группа
<[Raiden]> надо в оба вписать
<artus> зачем в оба то?
<[Raiden]> artus: gshadow должен синхронится с гроупс, иначе может что-нить поломаться
<akaBG8> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/122439/
<go8765> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631380/
<[Raiden]> кстати правила немного отличаются
<go8765> вот судорс
<artus> [Raiden], можно тупо дописать себя в /etc/group  к admin... и все гуд
<[Raiden]> artus: ну да, я это и прдложил. Но когда это делается не руками, а софтом, то делается ещё запись в gshadows
<artus> go8765, ну или добавь себя в группу админ или впиши в этот файл по аналогии с рутом
<[Raiden]> поэтому рекомундую сделать так же
<[Raiden]> go8765: добавляй в группу судо или лучше в обе, там немного отличается правило
<go8765> [Raiden]: это в groups  я так понял делать?
<go8765> но там номера групп...
<go8765> какие номера у судорс и админа?
<[Raiden]> и номера и имена
<[Raiden]> sudo:x:27:
<[Raiden]> юзеры после : через запятую
<[Raiden]> sudo:x:27:raiden,kosh,gshell
<[Raiden]> в gshadow так же
<[Raiden]> почти
<go8765> спс. я смотрел вообше в файлах лайв сиди только что)_)))
<go8765> и искал - где ж там я )
<Zograf> Всем привет. Народ помогите. Как удалить четвертый firefox  и поставить тройку ( 11 04) Нужно срочно
<[Raiden]> что бы второй раз не приходить  и не кричать почему не работает , поправь  /etc/gshadow
<[Raiden]> тоже
<go8765> [Raiden]: дело я так понял не в этом) минутку...
<[Raiden]> все уже на пятерке сидят
<Zograf> Я сижу на  opera  мне файрфокс только для quakelive нужен =) У меня через час кланвар =)
<[Raiden]> Zograf: лень думать, найди архивом на сайте мозилы, распакуй куда хочеш ьи запускай
<go8765> вот мой судорс, а не лайв сидишный) http://paste.ubuntu.com/631394/  я так понимаю что проблема в 19 строчке.... я это не туда вписал походу...
<Nor8> Zograf: Поставь пятерку, вышла уже
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden] 3.6.17
<Zograf> Nor8: вы читать умеете? =)
<Zograf> Nor8: ой прошу прощения я не обьяснил, что ql  не держит даже четверку
<Nor8>  Zograf: Умею и предполагаю, что в 5-ке он будет работать
<Zograf> нет не будет уже пробовал
<go8765> Zograf: на лаунчпаде попробуй поищи
<go8765> artus: мой судорс, а не лайв сидишный) http://paste.ubuntu.com/631394/  я так понимаю что проблема в 19 строчке.... я это не туда вписал походу...
<Nor8> Zograf: В хроме не работает?
<Zograf> Я просто давно за линухом не сидел нефига не помню. Мне нужно удалить четверку и ставить тройку? Или можно как-то 2 версии поставить?
<artus> go8765, go8765432 ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:  /bin/umount, /bin/mount, /bin/mkdir
<Zograf> Нет.
<Zograf> Только лис под никсами
<artus> Zograf, эм... для флеша то ставить 2ку?
<artus> оно ж тупить будет
<Zograf> Для какого флеша? =)
<go8765> artus: [Raiden] спс)
<artus> Zograf, а в чем там квакалив ?
<Zograf> quakelive  это не флешь .
<Zograf> Там запускается обычная 3 квака ( с изменениями.) а сайт он просто как "запускатор"
<Umren>  /set irc_join_delay 5
<go8765> Zograf: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/
<[Raiden]> go8765:  ALL=NOPASSWD: замени на  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: , в своем правиле
<[Raiden]> имхо
<go8765> [Raiden]: артус сказал уже. спс)
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> бывает
 * go8765 нубом был, нубом походу и останется)
<[Raiden]> Zograf: можно две версии
<[Raiden]> 1 пакетом, 2 архивом с бинарями
<[Raiden]> или можно любое количество версий если умееш ьсобирать и менять префикс установки
<admin-skif-biz> народ, подскажите, как в одной строке передать sudo и пароль, чтоб не спрашивал
<[Raiden]> admin-skif-biz: может сделать исключение в sudoers?
<Zograf> ох. Я криворукая скостина. go8765и что мне от туда брать? 64битная версия? (понимаю, что прошу много но мне самому не хватит времени успеть) =)
<artus> Zograf, ну вообщет фиксы уже даже для 5го фф есть )
<artus> и фикситцо за 2 минуты все )
<[Raiden]> Гм, боюсь офиц сборки под 64бит только с 4 версии появились
<Zograf> artus: хз у меня не получается. Максимум, что я сделал - это заставил аддон устанавливаться. Но после  перезапуска все по новой
<artus> Zograf, http://www.quakelive.com/forum/showthread.php?7195-Running-Quake-Live-in-Firefox-4-on-Linux-fixes-inside&p=143868&viewfull=1#post143868 это для пятого, страницами раньше для 4го
<artus> Zograf, http://forum.quakelive.ru/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1968&start=0 четвертый
<Zograf> artus: я это в первую очередь делал
<Zograf> Не срабатывает :(
<E1ephant> admin-skif-biz: sudo -i ?
<Zograf> т.е он ставиться но потом глухо
<go8765> непомогло
<Zograf> Он контент не обновляет
<go8765> вот чё пишет Sorry, user go8765432 is not allowed to execute '/usr/sbin/synaptic' as root on go8765432-G31MX-S2.
<admin-skif-biz> [Raiden], нее.. есть акой-то способ типа sudo -u user|#password command, но он чето не работает
<[Raiden]> go8765: ну повторяться про гурппы лень ) ещё возможно надо в adm добавить
<go8765> как-то без загрузки опять с лайв сиди - можно исправить?
<artus> Zograf, тогда тебе на фтпшник мозилы в поискай старой сборки лисицы
<go8765> [Raiden]: без лайв сиди можно это сделать?
<artus> [Raiden], а в чем сакральный смысл совать по групам если у него в судерах только одна група, админ,
<artus> go8765, вот прописал бы себя по аналогии с рутом и не мучался бы )
<[Raiden]> go8765: конечно, в гноме есть управляшка графическая пользователями и группами
<[Raiden]> запускаешь и делай что хочешь
<[Raiden]> artus: ну ваще две админ и судо
<[Raiden]> и их правила несколько отличаются
<artus> ну да , точно) но adm там нет )
<[Raiden]> Ну он говорит не работает
<[Raiden]> go8765: поднимай ссш и готовь 100вмз :)
<Nor8> Zograf: Отсталый какой то quake live, новые версии броузеров не поддерживает
<[Raiden]> шутка в общем
<Zograf> под виндой держит =)
<Zograf> У меня диск с виндой накрылся и не переустановить.
<Vasja> дарова всем!
<Vasja> кому нужен сервис облачного храниния данных по типу дроп бокс?
<dhamma13> подскажите почему флешка автоматом монтируется как usb0  и нет возможности записи?
<Nor8>  Vasja: И сколько гигов свободных?
<lilek> ппц
<go8765> [Raiden]: не запускаются у меня эта гёвина, т.е. надо в лайв сиди опять?
<Vasja> 18 гиг
<go8765> *гуёвина
<moze__> А что мне придупреждения уже были? Я же вроде молчал?
<Nor8> Vasja:  И каким образом?
<Vasja> Есть такой сервис "Wuala" там можно получить 18гб места вот видео как это сделать http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PW1ClXXvhxA
<go8765> скажите - плиз что бы я знал - мне опять ребутаться в лайв сиди или нет...
<go8765> или можно в группу себя добавить отсюда
<[Raiden]> можно
<go8765> [Raiden]: гуёвиной?
<[Raiden]> я не помню как консолью
<[Raiden]> либо правкой 2 файлов, как я уже говорил
<[Raiden]> либо гуевиной )
<[Raiden]> склероз на команды
<go8765> [Raiden]: # usermod -g sudo go8765432 ?
<go8765> usermod -a -G admin user
<parfux> а никто не сталкивался с тем что некоторые элементы интерфейса в wine - черные, т.е. например вместо ползунка тупо черное пятно....
<parfux> сковчу на видеокарту
<parfux> intel 865g
<[Raiden]> go8765: наверное, я не в курсе.
<go8765> [Raiden]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631421/ вот что пишет
<[Raiden]> если другого юзера нет в соотв группах или пароля на рута
<[Raiden]> только с лайва
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> афк
<go8765> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631422/ это я не в тех группах случайно?
<Escsun> go8765, хехе я вообще в 11 группах )
<go8765> в убунте разве не выпелен рут прямо?
<[Raiden]> вот мой вывод groups , судо пашет
<[Raiden]> raiden adm dialout cdrom sudo plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<[Raiden]> но это как бы дежавю, я это показывал уже
<[Raiden]> третий раз не буду
<[Raiden]> go8765: нет, рут не выпелен
<[Raiden]> но что бы им логиниться, надо задать ему пароль, что  обычно не требуется делать
<[Raiden]> go8765: без лайва наверное можно получить рут консоль , выбрав рекавери режим в грубе
<go8765> [Raiden]: я про группы понял, просто не хотел опять ребутаться) но видимо придётся
<go8765> а какие зачения правильней -g или -G -a
<[Raiden]> у меня с английским не очень, но вроде второе )
<go8765> ну спс) пошёл пробовать
<[Raiden]> они в общем тоже самое делают, правят 2 файла в etc
<[Raiden]> artus: 1 группы мб достаточно, только фиг знает что он там реально сделал :)
<artus> [Raiden],  достаточно было go8765432 ALL=(ALL) ALL  вписать и не паритцо 40к минут )
<[Raiden]> ну 1 запись go8765432 у него есть уже
<black_ru> Прив всем
<artus> нафига ему с группами возитцо если он 1н за компом
<black_ru> Ребят, кто хорошо в iptables понимает?
<parfux> уу я только маскарад настраивал ито с гайдами
<[Raiden]> artus: я не думал что всё так сложно будет. По моей задумке он должен был открыть гуй и поставить галки напротив групп.
<[Raiden]> )
<black_ru> Можно ли как-то iptables сделать, чтобы при попытке открыть mail.ru открывался yandex
<artus> [Raiden], ну бубунтовский гуй такой гуй )))
<artus> можно
<black_ru> т.е. со своего же компа
<ivan2> Друг, пропиши в /etc/hosts, сохрани себе нервы...
<[Raiden]> с этими разными де я ещё начинаю забывать имена команд.
<Escsun> [Raiden], вывод не юзать де))
<[Raiden]> )
<Zograf> Народ. Где лежат плагины огнелиса ?
<go8765> [Raiden]: спс - из рековери мода - получилось
<go8765> хотя как всегда - это вызволо кучу вопросов)
<go8765> например - почему в рековери моде - вместорусских шрифтов - квадратики...
<moze__> go8765, только сейчас понял.. твой ник это пароль у меня на сберкарте.. )
<go8765> moze__: да ну? :)
<moze__> А я думаю что так знакомо.. )
<go8765> не пались же так)
<go8765> мы тогда почти знакомы)
<moze__> Она уже года как 2 не активна
<moze__> go8765, а ник с чего такой придумал? )
<go8765> moze__: а пароль с чего такой придумал?)
<Nor8> moze__: Самое смешное, что ты сейчас со своей сберкартой разговариваешь ))))
<moze__> Блин мечты сбываются! Сколько на счету и кто виноват? )
<go8765> Nor8: - а ты тогда - сбербанк, который её выдал)
<moze__> Так.. палитесь уже народ.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У тебя Убунту кустомизатион кит работает?
<[Raiden]> я ег о1 раз в жизни видел и давно
<[Raiden]> была ещё какая-то штука
<parfux> плагинs лисы помоему /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins и домашней папке ~/.firefox|.mozilla/plugins
<lilek> фак
<lilek> почему у меня все не как у людей
<artus> @voice lilek
<artus> lilek, не ругайсо
<lilek> ок
<parfux> че случилось то?
<lilek> не поднимается соединение ни фига
<parfux> а в чем проблема?
<lilek> у меня в билайне vpn через l2tp
<lilek> пробовала через vpnpptp и скрипты разные
<parfux> уу
<lilek> не получается ни черта
<lilek> по ходу придется ручками делать
<parfux> дадаручками всегда надежнее
<moze__> Любит здешний народ когда руками..
<lilek> кто-нибудь тут  на билайне сидит?
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<[Raiden]> на форуме нету про билайны
<inkvizitor68sl> мой роутер
<parfux> вот вродебы хороший гайд
<moze__> Я последнюю симкарту билайна сжег на огне, чему рад!
<[Raiden]> ?
<parfux> мб невидела еще
<parfux> http://forum.beezone.info/beeline/faq/112.html
<lilek> я стока гайдов нашла. но чо-та пока ни один не подошел. пишет типа смари, все работает. а на деле тока локалка
<moze__> Всем пока! *ушел в сумрак
<parfux> через чат непродуктивно, могу попробовать настроить через team wiever
<parfux> viewer*
<go8765> что значит при загрузке сообщение: fatal: error inserting vesafb (/lib/modules/2.6.38-10-generic/initrd/vesab.ko): no such device
<go8765> *vesafb.ko
<lilek> что настроить?
<lilek> мне?
<lilek> инет?
<parfux> вероятно устройство весой не поддерживатеся, я бы понял эо так
<parfux> ну
<shenmue> го какой то невезучий
<go8765> xserver-xorg-video-vesa вообще нужно?
<parfux> каму как
<go8765> shenmue: погадай мне ещё на кофейной гуще - кто меня сглазил?)
<go8765> parfux: как узнать - не надо или нет?
<shenmue> веса для нвидиа?
<Escsun> веса ни для чего))
<go8765> у меня вроди не инвидиа а ати
<shenmue> тогда снеси
<go8765> мтарая причём
<parfux> что у тебя за видяха то?
<shenmue> сам не знает
<shenmue> go8765, ты звук хоть починил?
<Escsun> shenmue, благодаря твоему сглазу он не тока починил но и смог даже поломать половину других устройств)
<go8765> shenmue: уже надоело копипистить ответ на этот вопрос) - да
<parfux> аххаах
<shenmue> да так трудно написать
<go8765> parfux: ати встроенна вроде
<go8765> shenmue: он тянет за собой xserver-xorg-video-all
<parfux> а какая именно?
<parfux> там они дропнули поддержку старых видеокарт
<shenmue> go8765, узнай что такое aptitude и как им резать зависимости
<go8765> shenmue: я просто обычно рассказывал длинную историю вступление - как это было и что было потом
<Escsun> parfux, в закрытых да, а открытые дрова нет)
<parfux> теперь для старых видяшек нужен xorg-video-ati
<shenmue> ксорг весь не нужен. там нужно тока 4 пакета от него
<parfux> ой
<Escsun> shenmue, читеры
<parfux> xorg-video-radeon
<Escsun> у меня наверное самое толстый хорг)
<go8765> xorg-video-radeon стоит, значит xserver-xorg-video-all удалять не страшно по-идее...
<shenmue> а ты чем удаляешь?
<shenmue>  xserver-xorg-video-all метапакет бесполезный
<parfux> стоп! давай по порядку
<parfux> какая у тебя видеокарта?
<parfux> lspci должен показать
<go8765> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<black_ru> теперь я знаю как ограничить себя от mail.ru
<shenmue> parfux ты у него про звуковую спроси =)
<black_ru> iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp -d mail.ru –dport 80 -j DNAT –to-destination 77.88.21.3:80
<parfux> так значит у тебя не радеон?
<Nor8> shenmue: Про звуковуху лучше не спрашивать )))
<parfux> а интел?
<go8765> shenmue:  уже пол года прошло наверное, а ты помнишь...
<lilek> доброй ночки всем
<go8765> parfux: да
<lilek> как там правильно
<lilek> йгше
<lilek> quit
<lilek> !quit
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='quit'
<lilek> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<go8765> parfux: я вообщем сношу, потом если чё опять поставля, благо оно не тянет за собой ниче
<parfux> хорошо
<parfux> нувот ушел
<parfux> а что у него со звуком?
<shenmue> ну вкратце...
<shenmue> по незнанию поставил драйвера на звуковую. но какая звуковая у него - не поинтересовался
<shenmue> и месяца два всем тут мозг выносил
<parfux> =)
<shenmue> parfux цыц. я тебе ничего не говорил
<parfux> ок
<go8765> parfux: удалил я его, но ругательство осталось всё равно...
<parfux> стой
<parfux> тебе для твоей видеокарты нужен драйвер
<parfux> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<parfux> и в xorg.conf поменять строчку
<parfux> на Driver       "intel"
<go8765> parfux: xserver-xorg-video-intel стоит
<parfux> теоретически проблема должна решится, т.к. везде написано что она хорошо работает
<parfux> посмотри /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<parfux> там возможно драйвер не тот написан
<go8765> Section "ServerFlags"  Option "DontZap" "false"  EndSection
<go8765> parfux: вот всё что там
<parfux> все?
<parfux> хм
<parfux> щас
<go8765> parfux: http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/3074/xorgconfetcx11gedit054.png
<parfux> выполни в консоли Xorg -configure
<parfux> а потом sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<go8765> parfux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631451/
<parfux> попробуй на время выключить графику
<parfux> командой
<parfux> service gdm stop
<go8765> parfux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631453/
<parfux> sudo service gdm stop
<parfux> мда... видимо он растерялся черной консоли
<go8765_> parfux: непомогло
<go8765_> даже после стопа тоже пишет
<[Raiden]> sudo mv xorg.conf.new делали в папке рута? )
<[Raiden]> вроде туда файл пишется
<parfux> =)
<parfux> райден ты видимо угадал
<go8765_> я не совсем понял - мне sudo mv xorg.conf.new сделать?
<[Raiden]> sudo X -configure , потом sudo mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> первую команду делать надо не в гуи
<artus> а вторую в гуи? )
<[Raiden]> иначе sudo X -configure :1
<go8765_> parfux: про звук - в 2ух словах, я решил себе поставить дрова риалтека на звуковуху с их оф. сайта, но то ли у них альса там старая была, то ли что, но пока я всё что скрипт их наставил не выпилил, звук не заработал нормально
<[Raiden]> вторую пофиг )
<go8765_> [Raiden]: на  sudo X -configure пишет http://paste.ubuntu.com/631462/
<[Raiden]> go8765_: sudo X -configure :1
<go8765_> не увидел про гуи)
<go8765_> [Raiden]:  ругаетсо http://paste.ubuntu.com/631463/
<[Raiden]> вмваре лол
<[Raiden]> Failed to load module "vmwgfx" (module does not exist, 0)
<[Raiden]> думаю надо установить гостевые дрова от вмваре
<go8765_> о?
<go8765_> какь?
<[Raiden]> если это не глюк конечно
<go8765_> xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<go8765_> стоит
<[Raiden]> ты на реальном железе запускаешь или в виртуалке?
<go8765_> xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse стоит
<go8765_> на реальном
<[Raiden]> тогда я незнаю
<parfux> создался файл xorg.conf.new?
<[Raiden]> /home/go8765432/xorg.conf.new судя по логу у тебя ест ьфайлик
<[Raiden]> нет, сча не создался
<[Raiden]> и я не понял почему вмваре
<Escsun> [Raiden], забей
<Escsun> [Raiden], это не причина
<Escsun> [Raiden], у меня он тоже на это ругнулся ))
<[Raiden]> а .. мб
<Escsun> [Raiden], и те что у него модули тоже не причина
<[Raiden]> это понятно, автодетект
<Escsun> го найдет проблему там где ее нет)
<[Raiden]> а  почему тогда останавливается на вмваре? :)
<parfux> так оно не останавливается
<parfux> vmware: Please ignore the above warnings about not being able to to load module/driver vmwgfx
<Escsun> [Raiden], сейчас гляну)
<[Raiden]> go8765_: логаут делай, тормози гдм или что там у тебя и делай X -configure
<[Raiden]> go8765_: должно написать что создан пример конфига и путь до него
<parfux1> vmware: Please ignore the above warnings about not being able to to load module/driver vmwgfx
<Escsun> [Raiden], в общем смотри
<go8765> сделал - то же пишет
<parfux1> стой
<parfux1> что ты сделал?
<go8765> логаут
<go8765> гдм стоп
<go8765> и иксервер конфигур
<go8765> из tty1
<[Raiden]> а может я туплю
<go8765> можно запускать гдм?)
<[Raiden]> посмотри /home/raiden/xorg.conf.new , если не пустой копируй в /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> /home/go8765432/xorg.conf.new
<Escsun> [Raiden], http://paste.ubuntu.com/631476/
<Escsun> [Raiden], вот вывод что оно мне дало)
<go8765> ну это вроде как на самом деле не критично как сказал Escsun , я просто думал может это связано как-то с тем что у меня при логине с раб.столом глюки-артефакты
<Escsun> [Raiden], на ту команду)
<Escsun> [Raiden], после удаления video-vmware
<parfux1> хотя вот эти все пляски... я уверен что X сам загружает нужный драйвер....
<Escsun> у меня xorg.conf нету даже
<Escsun> он стал не нужный
<Escsun> с новыми иксами
<Escsun> тока конфиги некоторые использую
<parfux1> дада
<Escsun> в папке /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<go8765> у меня тоже его нет кстати
<Escsun> parfux1, там настройки мышей, клав и все)
<[Raiden]> а создавали зачем?
<Escsun> [Raiden], ну у меня арч
<Escsun> раньше без него иксы не заведешь )
<Escsun> мин на весе что не приятно)
<[Raiden]> go8765: в чем у тебя проблема?
<parfux1> он лишвведет тебя в заблуждение
<[Raiden]> sudo cp /home/go8765432/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11 если надо
<[Raiden]> тфу ты)
<[Raiden]> sudo cp /home/go8765432/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<artus> народ, вы издеваетесь чтоль? вы уже 30ть мин копируете конфиг иксов )
<go8765_> [Raiden]: вообще... после рубута и автологина рабочий стол не обновляется какбы, т.е всё что я запускаю  - "рисует" на нём. если я понятно выразился. после перелогина - всё норм
<parfux1> нее прикол послебудет
<parfux1> все я спать
<[Raiden]> go8765_: В смысле запускаются программы сами, которые не закрыл раньше?
<[Raiden]> не ясно как рисуются
<go8765_> [Raiden]: щя ребутнусь - сделаю скрин и заодно проверю cp помогло или нет
<[Raiden]> думаю что нет )
<Escsun> [Raiden], вот глянь http://paste.pro/1983159
<[Raiden]> чего я там должен увидеть?
<Escsun> [Raiden], ну это я про автодетект)
<[Raiden]> ну ты грепнул )
<[Raiden]> всех строк не видно
<[Raiden]> List of video drivers:
<[Raiden]>     i128
<[Raiden]>     rendition
<[Raiden]>     ztv
<[Raiden]> твой греп такие строки не кажет
<Escsun> дык
<Escsun> я же показывал в пред )
<Escsun> там тока vesa intel и fbdev
<Escsun> у меня меньше драйверов левых стоит
<Escsun> то что у тебя стоит ты его никогда не используешь )
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Escsun> эти пакеты можно смело вырезать из системы
<Escsun> я бы и весу вырезал
<Escsun> но пусть будет
<Escsun> если с драйвером что то случиться интеловским то хоть веса будет)
<[Raiden]> у меня
<[Raiden]> [201143.079] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<[Raiden]> [201143.079] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<[Raiden]> и потом сразу инит моих устройств, без автодетекта
<Escsun> [Raiden], на самом деле оно подгружает все модули и потом выбирает драйвер по алгоритму определяет какая карточка
<[Raiden]> + я ничего не выпиливал и не удалял :)
<Escsun> если интел то интел
<Escsun> если не интел то веса))
<go8765> [Raiden]: ошибка осталась, но вижу я её кстати только ести во время ребута - нажать ребёт ещё раз, а так обычно просто чёрный экран
<go8765> http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/2670/1055o.png
<go8765> вот скрин
<Escsun> [Raiden], /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/ от сюда подгружает все
<[Raiden]> go8765: фиг знает, не сталкивался.
<go8765> [Raiden]: с артефактом или с ошибкой?
<[Raiden]> с артефактом
<Escsun> [Raiden], [ 31721.582] (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GME
<Escsun> [Raiden], вот видишь потомм после этого оно определяет какой драйвер ему использовать
<[Raiden]> угу, и ты выпили все дрова, что бы быстрее.
<[Raiden]> я уже понял
<Escsun> я их не ставил даже
<go8765> Escsun: про это можешь чёнить сказать http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/2670/1055o.png ?
<[Raiden]> А у меня сразу грузит мой и я ничего не выпиливал - почувствуй разницу.
<Escsun> go8765, хз последний когда я раз видел это
<go8765> продолжай)
<Escsun> [Raiden], да разница есть просто лень и так меньше пол сек иксы грузятся и через пару сек все проги)
<Escsun> go8765, это было в хфсе 4.4.3 после чего я ушел на другой дистр)
<go8765> Escsun: у меня в основе щя он какраз
<Escsun> потом правда от хфсе избавился
<Escsun> в сторону коробки )
<[Raiden]> что-то флуд какой-то получается.
<go8765> [Raiden]: чяго?
<[Raiden]> зря влез в середине разговора
<[Raiden]> go8765: да я про себя
<go8765> кто?
<Escsun> [Raiden], да просто со старым конфигом в новых иксах косяков много))
<go8765> Escsun:  у меня щя тоже коробка но там и бубунта и мыша и кусок кед ещё
<Escsun> go8765, а потом и от коробки избавился )
<Escsun> [Raiden], где то вычитал то ли на форуме не помню или на вики что xorg.conf больше не надо
<go8765> ладн. спс за помощь - буду валить )
<Escsun> переместил его и все заработало как надо)
<jham> не надо - но можно ;)
<[Raiden]> угу
<go8765> спок ночи всем
<Escsun> go8765, ночи
<jham> ну почему? почему x11 forwarding настолько медленный
<jham> даже в локалке тормозит до ужаса
<Escsun> jham, что ж у вас за компы то))
<Escsun> хотя они то тут не причем))
<jham> вот именно
<jham> да и хард не прям дореволюционный
<jham> вот что в винде есть - так это RDP
<jham> вещь...
<[Raiden]> внц тоже тормоз конкретный
<[Raiden]> можешь попробовать FreeNX , возможно оно лучше.
<jham> ну об этом вообще говорить нечего
<Escsun> [Raiden], что самое интересное на новых иксах совершенно по другому все)
<jham> всё не доберусь до всех этих новых teamviewerов и NXов.
<jham> звучат как то ньюскульно-отпугивающе
<[Raiden]> тимвьюер пошустрей чем внц мне показался, хотя траф через их серв идет.
<[Raiden]> юзал правда пару раз
<[Raiden]> Escsun: в этом тихом ужасе ( линукс) постоянно всё по новому :)
<Escsun> [Raiden], не )
<Escsun> [Raiden], он реально стал быстрее причем значительно)
<jham> xrdp никто не тестил?
<jham> Escsun: ты не про wayland? :D
<Escsun> jham, не
<Escsun> jham, про иксы)
<jham> шучу
<Escsun> wayland еще пилить и пилить лет 1
<Escsun> 10*
<jham> лет 1 ))
<jham> http://pics.nase-bohren.de/good_artist.jpg хех!
<[Raiden]> http://pics.nase-bohren.de/OSes_then_now.jpg/1308869508
<[Raiden]> )
<Escsun> [Raiden], Linux Ъ ))
<jham> :D
<Escsun> [Raiden], смахивает на now http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/6411362.png
<[Raiden]> )
<Escsun> [Raiden], хотя скрин интересный )
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-24
<Escsun> опять хочется чего то темного ))
<jham> хмм.. это терминус в браузере?
<Escsun> угу
<Escsun> давно ищу замену ему но все такие толстые после терминуса))
<jham> это customным цсс делается или через фф можно?
<Escsun> jham, это я хз)0
<Escsun> jham, просто скрин не мой)
<Escsun> jham, думаю через стайлиш
<Escsun> jham, хотя аля css))
<jham> а.. тоесть, чтобы на всех сайтах, а не только где в цсс не выставлен
<Escsun> раньше я любил такую затею)
<[Raiden]> http://pics.nase-bohren.de/archlinux.jpg/1308870457
<Escsun> но потом надоело
<[Raiden]> )
<Escsun> [Raiden], ы)
<jham> [Raiden]: подсел не nasebohren
<jham> на*
<Escsun> jham, nasebo дальше плохое слово))
<jham> хе! nasebohren == ковыряться в носу
<Escsun> jham, вот легко запомнить ))
<jham> Escsun   опять хочется чего то темного )) <--- пивка?
<Escsun> jham, стола рабочего )
<Escsun> jham, о не хочу
<Escsun> но*
<Escsun> jham, хочется новую тему делать уже))
<jham> да, я сейчас тоже на светлой теме.. об чёрную на солнце глаза сломать можно
<Escsun> угу
<Escsun> jham, надо 2 темки сделать )
<Escsun> jham, что бы автоматом тема менялась в зависимости от времени суток)
<Escsun> а чо)
<jham> не.. через вебкамеру
<Escsun> а камера тут причем)
<jham> тул, который делает фото, и прочёсывает все пиксели
<jham> и по трешхолду выбирает тему
<jham> тёмная фото - тёмная тема
<Escsun> jham, дополнительная трата батареи )
<Escsun> jham, тогда у меня будет 80 % темная тема))
<jham> ну ты же не каждые 5 сек это делать должен
<jham> при старте/resume и потом каждые 30мин
<Escsun> jham, аххаа наклеить изоленту на камеру и 100 % темная тема)
<jham> не знаешь, можно и по монику молотком
<jham> ну*
<Escsun> жалко))
<Escsun> jham, особенно монстрика )))))))
<jham> http://jonls.dk/redshift/
<Escsun> jham, ничего не качал, а скачал за 9 часов 441 мб)
<Escsun> jham, ток в браузере посидел в ирке и джаббере ))
<jham> офигеть.. у тебя троян )
<Escsun> jham, да не)
<Escsun> jham, это все флеш игра))
<Escsun> с постоянным обновлением в каждые 5 сек))
<jham> или галлерее скриншотов гулял )
<jham> а..
<Escsun> jham, забыл отрубить и оно обновляло страницу каждый раз качаю по 300-400 кб))
<jham> ну его, этот флэш
<Escsun> jham, да чо флеш как флеш))
<Escsun> jham, быстренький
<jham> pacman -S redshift ;)
<Escsun> jham, да и еще я сегодня научил его не православному cp1251 )
<Escsun> jham, да бы в чате игре работал нормально ))
<jham> слушай, а redshift неплох )
<Escsun> jham, оно без де не работает
<Escsun> как я понял)
<Escsun> jham, gnome clock требует какой то))
<Escsun> jham, можно было быи проще реализовать )
<jham> у меня нет "ДЕ"
<jham> и гнома нет
<Escsun> jham, ы)
<jham> можт для графической оболочки нужна вся эта дребень
<jham>  pactree -r redshift                                                                                               ──(Fri,Jun24)─┘
<jham> |--redshift
<jham> у него вообще зависимостей нет oO
<jham> это только в гтк redshifte наверное
<jham> но ведь X же должен хотябы..
<jham> а.. /me fail
<Escsun> jham, в общем своя тулз лучше ))
<Escsun> jham, туплю уже)
<Escsun> значит пора уже спать
<jham> ночи
<Escsun> та еще 10 мин посижу
<Escsun> и спать
<jham> Escsun: http://fail2fail.com/dump/kram/redshift_deps.png  :D
<Escsun> jham, е****
<Escsun> jham, это хуже епик фейла))
<jham> ну, прямых зависимостей только две )
<Escsun> jham, вот такие проги жестокие ты находишь ))
<jham> ладно, я бай.. красный фон редшифта даёт а себе знать
<jham> прям в постель и гонит
<Escsun> jham, спокойной ))
<Escsun> а я еще 2 мин)
<jham> 01:52          Escsun   та еще 10 мин посижу
<jham> 02:06          Escsun   а я еще 2 мин)
<jham> ;)
<Escsun> jham, а чо)
<Escsun> jham, 10 мин же))
<Escsun> слегка умножив на 2))
<jham> не обманывай себя, иди бай :P
<Escsun> jham, мне дали ядовитый гриб я обижен)
<Escsun> jham, даже 2 штуки дали)
<Escsun> jham, бай)
<sharikoff_> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0624/h_1308879929_d4c343b313.png
<[Raiden]> плохо вырезал панельку
<NoOova> Народ! как "апплет включаюший все види уведомлений" отредактировать?
<NoOova> мне обычный трей нужен в котором я сам смогу зхначки менять
<vdrandom>  товарищи
<vdrandom> есть кто жывой?
<vdrandom> netstat -s за какой период статистику показывает?
<antarova> vdrandom: с момента аптайма ?
<NoOova> Господа. Есть домен который у регистратора на днске лежит, и панелька управления. Я хочу создать домен вида "A *.third.second.ru" а меня посылает нафиг. мне че домен third.second.ru надо делегировать на другой днс?
<NoOova> хотя так ведь не сделать. делегируется весь домен. нельзя делегировать поддомен
<antarova> именно
<antarova> как именно посылает?
<NoOova> выделяет формочку красненьким
<antarova> серийник в зоне не забываем менять?
<antarova> синтаксис везде ок?
<NoOova> можеть быть забываю. на самом деле я не А менял а CNAME. но думаю это не принципиально
<antarova> меняй
<NoOova> но домены вида forth.third.second.ru создаются нормально
<NoOova> хотя я же моду сделать запись ns для third.second.ru
<NoOova> а что за серийник в зоне?
<NoOova> и что такое TXT запись может быть знает кто? давно интересно
<vdrandom> antarova, разобрался уже. экспериментально. Странно, что об этом прямо нигде не сказано
<antarova> vdrandom: и за какой период?
<antarova> NoOova: погугли что такое серийник и тхт
<vdrandom> ещё интересно, 6561 times the listen queue of a socket overflowed за полчаса - это намекает на проблемы из-за сетевого флуда?
<vdrandom> antarova, с аптайма считает, да
<antarova> с аптайма убунты или сетевухи, м? или демона?
<vdrandom> аптайма машины
<vdrandom> ну то есть оси
<antarova> пруф?
<vdrandom> запустил машину, сразу проверил, по нулям
<vdrandom> через полчаса перезапустил сеть, не обнулилось
<NoOova> antarova: спасибо за подскажку погугю на работе
<Khaletskiy> Ребзя, всем привет. Кто какой Файловый менагер юзает?
<antarova> демон перезапусти
<vdrandom> Khaletskiy, дельфин. mc. никакой.
<vdrandom> в зависимости от настроения :
<antarova> что у нас отвечает за сеть? inetd?
<antarova> наутилус и миднайт, более чем достаточно
<vdrandom> antarova, в дебиане networking
<antarova> ну вобщем демона рестартани еще
<vdrandom> перезапустил сеть==рестартовал демона
<vdrandom> если чт
<antarova> у тебя может быть несколько интерфейсов же
<antarova> поэтому неочевидно
<sharikoff_> трям
<Shelest> hi there!
<Henpyxa> всем привет
<Henpyxa> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<ivan2> Ку всем.
<Henoxek> http://pics.nase-bohren.de/php_vs_python.png/1308897174 улыбнуло
<sperunov> Это забавно! )
<yurau_> мне сказали что я гик. это хорошо или плохо?
<Henoxek> смотря каким тоном сказали
<Umreen> yurau_, плохо
<admin-skif-biz> сижу на USBмодеме билайна. Пытаюсь протестировать порты извне - показывает, что все закрыто..
<sharikoff> и
<Sashkka> у них наверное нат
<sharikoff> у них стопудово нат
<sharikoff> ибо на 10 адреса выдаются
<sharikoff> во всяком случае в нашей деревне
<Umreen> думаю он везде
<Umreen> йпшников не хватит на динамику :D
<Sashkka> еще не подскажете, 11.04 не видит сеть на 12 канале
<Vagab> всем общий привет!
<Vagab> можно нубовский вопрос?!
<sharikoff> нет
<Vagab> ))
<Vagab> короче мне надо отредактировать hosts.allow?
<Vagab> как это сделать?!
<sharikoff> nano /etc/host.allow
<Vagab> ок спасибо!
<sharikoff> gjl henjv
<sharikoff> pod rutom
<Vagab> а как под рутом?!
<Vagab> я вообще не смыслю!
<Vagab> ((
<sharikoff> sudo nano /etc/hosts.allow
<Vagab> аа спасибо!
<Asti> q all
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/217949/d4c343b3
<conan_chief> забавная картиночка
<umren> sharikoff: offtopic
<umren> внизу панель видна :D
<sharikoff> umren, подсказка
<sharikoff> дык я на работе
<umren> в след раз делай crop аккуратней :D
<conan_chief> подскажите как настроить опенVPN(клиент) без гуя? стоит опен впн есть все ключи
<conan_chief> в гноме это просто было указал где лежат файлы и поехало, а без гуя и с само загрузкой как сделать ума не приложу
<skai> sharikoff: нук а че за дроповский экстеншен?
<sharikoff> ?
<skai> в хроме
<sharikoff> ну нашел где то
<skai> ну ты жамкни по нему правой кнопкой и по самому верхнему пункту
<skai> он ссыль на расширение даст
<chravn> приветствую. Не подскажите как в phpmyadmin сделать в таблице  поле  в котором  значения будут автоматом назначаться от 0  и дальше?
<kstati> phpmyadmin не при чём. указывай целочисленное autoincrement. в мускуле, емнип, возможно только одно такое поле
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/06/22/chromovideo/
<kstati> и флаг и м вруки.
<kstati> видеочат гугла, вроде как в 2008 году появился. толку-то
<conan_chief> Люди дайте хотябы ссылку на руководство как без гуя подключить openVPN к серверу
<Henoxek> http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/manuals/65-openvpn-20x-manpage.html
<lilek> кто подскажет что за файл такой /dev/pts/0 ?
<[Raiden]> незнаю,но есть man pts
<lilek> мдэ
<Henoxek> псевдотерминал
<Henoxek> обычно его всякие pppd используют
<lilek> ок. это я уже прочитала
<lilek> у меня vpnpptp при подключении не может найти файл /dev/pts/0
<lilek> это как-нибудь лечится?
<kstati> да ладно, pppd. who набей
<lilek> ладно. счас вернусь
<Henoxek> lilek, обнови свой квирк
<Henoxek> http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2010/q3/106
<_newbie_> вот такие пироги
<lilek> тут кто на билайне сидит?
<skai> я на стуле сижу
<Henoxek> я на билайне)
<kelmiir> ку всем
<Henoxek> только не для физ. лиц, а для предприятий
<lilek> у тебя l2tp&
<Henoxek> нет, у меня NAT
<Henoxek> планктон я =(
<kelmiir> пипл, кто нить в awesome 3.4 работет, need some help )
<Henoxek> а дома комстар, l2tp да
<lilek> а как ты настраивал?
<Henoxek> xl2tpd
<lilek> я вот что тока не пробовала
<lilek> не получается ни фига
<Henoxek> пинг до vpn-сервера идет?
<lilek> да
<lilek> локалка есть
<Henoxek> у меня провайдер юзает ipsec l2tp
<lilek> у меня тоже
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Henoxek> lilek попробуйте xl2tpd, алсо включите debug в параметрах pppd, чтобы отчеты об ошибке детальнее были
<umren> кто нидь юзал гнум 3 ?
<umren> по описанию/видео понравилось больше юнити, вот думаю накатить
<lilek> Henoxek, это каг? )
<[Raiden]> я юзал с неделю, пото м с неделю кде 4.6.4. Последнее понравилось больше
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-1104.html
<umren> ну я юзал кде когда он еще был 4.6
<Henoxek> lilek http://sudouser.com/ustanovka-i-nastrojka-l2tp-servera-xl2tpd-ili-l2tpd.html здесь ниже есть настройка клиента
<umren> так себе
<umren> на арче
<lilek> ок
<umren> в 4.6.4 что то новое?
<lilek> спасибо
<lilek> счас посморю
<[Raiden]> по сравнению с 4.6 пожалуй нет
<[Raiden]> просто версия которую я юзал
<Henoxek> lilek там еще в /etc/ppp/options.l2tpd не хватает кое-чего
<Henoxek> а именно, pty
<lilek> http://homenet.beeline.ru/index.php?showtopic=165811 я вот по этой инструкции настраиваю
<lilek> а что тогда  с pty делать?
<lilek> и как теперь запустить соединение? pon beeline&
<lilek> ?
<Henoxek> мну соврал, pty не надо когда l2tp
<Henoxek> /etc/init.d/xl2tpd start
<Henoxek> или xl2tpd -D в терминале, для отладки
<Vagab> привет всем!
<Vagab> нужна помощь!
<lilek> он мне ошибку при отладке выдает
<Henoxek> какую?
<Vagab> мне нужно сделать так что бы заходить только на нужные сайты!
<lilek> 28395
<Vagab> как это реализовать?!
<camozzi> здароф Виталь
<umren> Vagab: цензурщик?
<Henoxek> lilek гг это наверное PID а не ошибка
<umren> Vagab: а как же свобода всем и каждому в интернете?
<lilek> ну я не знаю..
<lilek> счас текст скину
<Henoxek> полностью текст надо, если большой, то на сервис пастилки любой
<Vagab> это ты прокуратуре расскажи!
<Vagab> когда они с проверкой придут!
<umren> и?
<umren> они скажут а чо это вы вконтактик заходите?
<Vagab> короче есть список разрешенный сайтов!
<Henoxek> Vagab --> dyndns
<lilek> на каком например?
<Henoxek> dpaste.com например
<Vagab> мне нужно сделать так что бы заходитьт олько на них! а на другие доступ был запрещен!
<mmx82> Добрый день! подскажите как через ssh можно поднять удаленный рабочий стол
<GordanFreeman> Vagab, поставь свид, работай через него. Но эт что-то смахивает на изврат
<Henoxek> Vagab фильтровать можно тремя способами: по DNS, по IP и по анализу трафика на уровне приложения. Наиболее простой вариант - прописать правило на роутер в сети, который запретит маршрутизацию на пакет
<Henoxek> но все эти правила могут быть обойдены использованием socks/http-proxy
<GordanFreeman> или простого tor-а
<Henoxek> tor можно в принципе залочить
<Vagab> а вот есть тут файл hosts.allow если их там прописать поможет?!
<umren> ага, так и представил как хомяки на работе сидят через tor вконтакте
<umren> страшный сон
<Henoxek> настроить фаерволл, скормив ему базы узлов тора
<Vagab> да какая работа!
<Vagab> тут школа!
<umren> да, школота вконтакте через tor тож ниче
<Henoxek> тогда париться не о чем)
<umren> Vagab: а ты тоже школьник?
<Vagab> нет!
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<umren> тогда гугл юзай
<umren> там все уже решено
<Henoxek> можно порезать на уровне qos
<lilek> я нашла ошибку...
<Vagab> устла уже его юзать!
<Vagab> у меня отпуск!
<Vagab> а я здесь сижу((
<umren> а мы должны работать
<umren> за тебя
<umren> ок
<Vagab> нет!
<lilek> у меня тоже отпуск
<Vagab> ланеа сори!!
<Vagab> лана*
<inkvizitor68sl> !ыгззщке
<Vagab> пойду дальше!
<inkvizitor68sl> !support
<ubuntuhelp> Техническая поддержка для Ubuntu от компании Cannonical Ltd. стоит денег. Здесь - энтузиасты.
<lilek> я счас вернусь
<Henoxek> Vagab а у тебя AD есть в школе? )
<Henoxek> или одноранговая сеть?
<umren> Henoxek: странно если бы у него был AD в классе на 20 компов? :D
<umren> и если бы он спрашивал на убунту-ру
<inkvizitor68sl> netpolice уже давно собрал бы
<umren> ну 20 компов это в лучшем случае
<Henoxek> umren на самом деле число компов роли не играет
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя лучше сквид прозрачный поставить
<Henoxek> в случае школы важно то, что ученики как правило сидят на разных компах время от времени
<Henoxek> ну и надо контроллировать кто когда сидел и сломал чего-то)
<Henoxek> вобщем AD как способ создания перемещаемых профилей вполне годен даже для 20 компов
<umren> Henoxek: АД годен в любом случае, и он хорош и прост. Но у него его нет.
<inkvizitor68sl> когда у вас АД перестанет авторизовывать на принтерах - вы перестанете говорить, что АД годен
<inkvizitor68sl> тихо, молча, без симптомов.
<inkvizitor68sl> просто ни одна машина в домене не будет печатать по сети с других машин домена.
<Henoxek> принт-серверы?
<Henoxek> или подцепленные к членам домена принтеры?
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/arcade-shooter-steel-storm-on-sale-in-ubuntu-just-2-99/
<inkvizitor68sl> Henoxek: принтеры подцепленные к членам домена
<inkvizitor68sl> Henoxek: с http-принтерами история ещё более страшная - при попытке добавления его на машине - мастер установки принтера тупо зависал, спулер укладывался в спячку.
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем samba на шлюзе их спасла.
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь ни ногой в эникей
<Escsun> [Raiden], кул)
 * skif-biz сидит на даче. Без пива...
 * skif-biz ушел за пивом в деревню. Скоро будет..
<Henoxek> а что за дача? большая дикторская? :D
<skif-biz> мелкая советская..
<skif-biz> на краю цивилизации и 3G
<skif-biz> ловит только билайн и тот через G. Надо модем паять и антену мудрить
<skif-biz> все.. ушел за пивом..
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<Wilczek> W Chrzebrzeszynie chrząszcz brzmi w trzcinie i Chrzebrzeszczyn z tego słynie.
<Escsun> Wilczek, оО не одного слова не смог разобрать )
<Henoxek> это какой язык?
<Henoxek> олбанский?
<[Raiden]> Польский похоже
<Escsun> [Raiden], хотя я там некоторые слова разобрал )
<ck80> "В Chrzebrzeszynie тростника жука и звуки известных Chrzebrzeszczyn." помоему он что-то хотел нам сказать :(
<[Raiden]> На тему польского http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftrqO-jkMpE
<[Raiden]> Wilczek: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftrqO-jkMpE
<[Raiden]> :)
<GordanFreeman> [Raiden], отжожгли ))
<applypc> Хай все
<applypc> подскажите пожалуйста как настроить mail сервер для ubuntu
<applypc> либо дайте ссылку на нормальный мануал
<applypc> варивантов оч много
<applypc> но я не могу вырать
<GordanFreeman> !mta | applypc
<ubuntuhelp> applypc: Агент пересылки сообщений (англ. Mail Transfer Agent, MTA) — это серверное ПО для передачи сообщений электронной почты между серверами. В Ubuntu MTA (и !MDA) по умолчанию явл. !postfix (также официально поддерживается exim). См. также !MailServer и !MUA
<applypc> !mailserver
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu поддерживает протокол SMTP и предоставляет различное серверное ПО. Базовую настройку e-mail Вы можете произвести во время инсталляции или при помощи команды tasksel. См. также https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer и https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<applypc> !postfix
<ubuntuhelp> Postfix используется в Ubuntu в качестве стандартных !MTA и !MDA. См. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=5095.0 , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto . См. также !MailServer и !MailServer-AD
<skif-biz> я ничего не пропустил ?
<gercog> Кто может подсказать на счет toshset?
<moze> Всем привет!
<Umren> мда, чувствую себя неудачником
<Umren> установил федору 15, накатил дрова нвидии, но гном 3 негрузица, тупо воллпейпер и все
<Umren> можно юзать гнум2
<Umren> но нафиг он мне
<Umren> плюнул, скачал последний арч 2010-05 - на моей материнке не грузица ядро с диска :D
<Umren> сыпит ерроры
<Umren> нашел кой то archboot 2011-06 не офишиал, а там бутлоадер не работает, ставил 3 разных
<Umren> в итоге на гнум3 так и не посмотрел
<skai> а убунту заюзать?
<skai> сусю на худой конец
<Umren> скучно
<Umren> убило, что в дефульте на федоре 15 даже нельзя посмотреть на "дефультный" шелл
<Umren> после установки и апдейтов
<skai> можно
<skai> прям с ливцд
<Umren> неа
<Umren> он негрузит гнум3 если дрова не стоят с 3д
<Umren> а ноавео с диска не работает почему то с Nvidia fermi
<skai> нууу я на интеле смотрел
<skai> у мну открытые дрова 3д умеют
<Umren> вощем облом
<Umren> на сегодня хватит, завтра тогда еще ченидь попробую
<Umren> ну вот nouveau должны уметь
<Umren> но драйвер с nvidia fermi не работает с диска почему то
<skai> через галиум3д
<Umren> и он грузит мне vesa
<Umren> а та не умеет 3д
<Umren> ставлю нвидия проприатные дрова
<Umren> гнум3 грузица, тока до воллпейпера, в мессагес гтк критикал еррор
<Umren> и все
<Umren> в гугле чето ниче толком нет
<moze> А у меня на федоре (лив сд), гном3 в легкую пошел, а вот попытка установить в убунту накрылась косяками видео драйвера..
<XuMuK> Umren, расширения ставил какие нить?
<Umren> XuMuK, не успел
<XuMuK> мож конфликтует?
<XuMuK> аа
<Umren> нет, голая система
<Umren> с последними апдейтами
<skai> веселая Fermi
<Escsun> Umren, совсем себе голая с пол тонной либ )))
<Umren> в убунту норм работает
<skai> Escsun: это меньше, чем в кедах.в разы меньше:)
<Escsun> skai, ага))
<XuMuK> таак... еще полчасега и я поеду за моей лялечкой) и прощай комп до понедельнега))
<Escsun> XuMuK, это почему?))
<XuMuK> Escsun, потому что её величество изволит смотреть мультеги, гулять, ходить на пляж и тд))
<Escsun> XuMuK, хехе)))
<skai> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/gnome-tweak-tool-305-lets-you-install.html\
<XuMuK> клёво, че)
<skai> XuMuK: во первых "их величество". о монарших особах только только в третьем лице говорят
<XuMuK> ну их величество)) смысл то не меняецо)
<XuMuK> skai, сними войс, ето ещё вчера мне артус за троллинг троля влепил))
<XuMuK> лом на сервер лезть))
<XuMuK> спасибо))
<skai> @voice XuMuK
<skai> так?
<XuMuK> хорош чтоль))
<XuMuK> skai, а чо кстати на толксах войс дает?
<skai> знак, что ты свой
<XuMuK> аа
<XuMuK> блин, сцыкотно обновляцо, чтоб гном твик новый заюзать, а то опять нвидии дрова трей закосяпорят
<XuMuK> надо их в игнор чтоли занести.
<skai> бекапы жеж
<XuMuK> skai, да там даж бекапы по идее не нужны, из кеша можно предидущие поставить
<skai> ну так чеж паникуешь:)
<XuMuK> да только вчера или позавчера восстанавливал... прикинь, с новыми дровами в трее все иконки становяцо одинаковые, либо все как дропбокс, либо скайп, либо ещё че нить...
<XuMuK> а, у меня де то скрин есть
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/218189/a8352819
<XuMuK> а должно быть вот так http://itmages.ru/image/view/218190/410ce093
<XuMuK> skai, а вапще, если бы мне вернули мою флешку, я бы уже наверно опять был на убунте))
<XuMuK> диски то у меня чо то не пашут...
<hunter-12> всем ку
<hunter-12> кто знает, следствием чего могут быть процессы без имени и памяти, паралельные init'у, они то появляются, то исчезают
<lilek> проверьте плиз доступность www.homenet.beeline.ru
<skai> ytljcnegyj
<skai> недоступно
<lilek> оу
<lilek> спасибо
<lilek> :/
<Henoxek> isup.me есть сервис
<Henoxek> It's just you. http://www.homenet.beeline.ru is up.
<skai> ну значит доступно
<skai> не угадал я с первого раза
<XuMuK> ладно, бывайте, я поехал)
<applypc> какой порт использует просмотр удалённых рабочих столов
<Henoxek> протокол какой?
<Henoxek> rdp или vnc?
<applypc> vnc
<Henoxek> 5900-5906
<applypc> cgc
<applypc> спс
<applypc> не ожил (((
<applypc> всё ожил
<applypc> как настроить чтобы можно было управлять консолью с другого компа?
<artus> ssh
<[Raiden]> ...надо поставить и всё
<applypc> спс
<skai> [Raiden]: он уже стоит
<skai> управляй - не хочу
<skai> между второй и третьей частью звездных воин всего 3 года истории неизвестной
<applypc> а какой порт убунту юзает
<skai> а мультсериал уже три года не могут завершить
<artus> стандартный
<[Raiden]> skai: обычно только клиен тстоит
<skai> [Raiden]: это уже детали:)сервер нужен на принимающей стороне
<artus> [Raiden], нифига, бубунта и сервер ставит
<skai> artus: уже?
<applypc> я чёт не врубаю
<artus> только вот не знаю с какго момента она начала его ставить
<skai> в 9 версии не стояло
<artus> skai, ну в 10ю я не ставил, сразу цеплялся
<skai> знач с 10.04 начали лепить
<applypc> как сервер ssh запустить
<[Raiden]> не , не ставят
<artus> он уже запущен
<applypc> через путти 22 портом не подключается
<artus> хм, да вроде таки ж ставят , в 10.10 я точно не ставил и цеалялся
<[Raiden]> applypc: sudo apt-get isntall openssh-server
<[Raiden]> запустится сам
<[Raiden]> или sudo apt-get isntall ssh
<[Raiden]> это метапакет на клиен ти сервер
<[Raiden]> *install
<applypc> спасибо прошло
<[Raiden]> artus: с серверного диска мб сразу - фиг знает
<artus> да не, ливка 10й бубунты
<applypc> на десктопе его не было установлено
<artus> может уж совсем на автомате поставил и внимания не обратил
<applypc> кто нить настраивал mail server
<[Raiden]> artus: )
<artus> [Raiden], ну это ж сродни подтянуть свои конфиги bash\zsh на сежую машинку) тобиш сразу и не зацыкливаясь на этом )
<[Raiden]> ну , угу
<skai> artus: автоматчик
<conan_chief> привет всем, ребят подскажите если есть два компа. на одном стоит openvpn server а другой подключён к нему посредством vpn, имеет выход в интернет и являеться шлюзом для прочки другх
<conan_chief> так вот эта парочка других может видеть тот самый первый сервер(накотором OpenVPN) и те компьютеры что к нему подключены?
<artus> эммм, а вопрос в чем ?
<skai> artus: шшшшш
<artus> если в 1й подсети то может
<skai> artus: не говори с ним.оно нас заметит
<skai> оно съест наш мозг
<artus> гг
<issue> ïðèâåò âñåì ïîäñêàæèòå ïîñòàâèë 11.04 ïîñòàâèë ati äðîâà è ubuntu ñòàëà äîëãî ãðóçèòöà âåðíåå âèäåî äîëãî çàâîäèòöà 30-50 ñåêóíä
<ubuntuhelp> issue! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<issue> привет всем подскажите поставил 11.04 поставил ati дрова и ubuntu стала долго грузитца вернее видео долго заводитца 30-50 секунд
<artus> 1н
<Nor8>  Продать АТИ, купить нвидию!
<Nor8> Единственный выход.
<Escsun> Nor8, чего сразу продать ))
<Escsun> Nor8, норм карточки ))
<artus> @mode -b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.178.178.8.95
<Nor8> Сразу не нужно было покупать, а тут просто продать :-D
<artus> @mode -b *!~nastik_19@*
<skai> Escsun: продать убунту - купить мак?:)
<issue> ))
<artus> @mode -b *!~hivemind@*
<Nor8> : Escsun: Ты не журналист случаем? )))) Видеокарту продать ! :P
<Nor8> : Escsun: Сорри, ыопрос к скаю скорее )))
<skai> Nor8: я видеокарту не продавал
<Nor8>  Escsun: А карточки ати может и норм, но вот проблема с дровами у них перманентная, и не только под убунту ))
<Escsun> Nor8, уметь надо ))
<skai> artus: ты почто это тут амнистию проводишь?:)
<artus> skai, да вообше надобы тотальную провести, надо только грина выловить
<artus> skai, энто те кому я без таймера раздавал )
<Nor8> Escsun: Ты по тому, 10-ти страничному, мануалу драйвера к ати прикручиваешь? :P
<skai> artus: надо бота нового ставить
<skai> artus: этого бонд доломал
<skai> и проще нового настроить с нуля, чем искать, что тут сломано
<Escsun> Nor8, не зачем?)
<Escsun> Nor8, мне 1-й команды хватит)
<[Raiden]> в виндвосе особых пробле мс ними нет. Точнее у меня небыло
<artus> skai, ну дык ты поднял бота? давай тестить)
<skai> artus: я грю нового поднять.я покопался в нашем
<skai> он в половине скриптов чтото дописать пробовал.не сделал, но сломал
<artus> skai, дык ты нового то уже поднял? ковырял?
<[Raiden]> issue: если замедление вообще связано с драйвером, то возможно ты не доделал что-то. Фиг знает
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ну особых то нет, а вот производительность  уних все-равно хуже, чем у нвидиа, да и драйвер не подберешь особо, выбор маленький.
<skai> неа.ищу того, кто мне подсобит:)ну и сначала решил домой поехать, а там уж засесть:)
<[Raiden]> когда у меня была ати, её дрова не влияли на скорость загрузки
<artus> skai, ну как доедеш отпишись)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: раз в месяц выходит драйвер - не такой уж ималенький + есть пара модов
<[Raiden]> под вин
<skai> artus: билеты взять тока осталось:)завтра пойду смотреть какие есть
<[Raiden]> Nor8: производительность - смотря как сравнивать, в топе 3дмарка , в веб стате скорее всег орадеон
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Даже не уговаривай, была у меня как то атишка, не понравилась и все тут, не верю я в нее )))) Да и  с убунтой не дружит!
<skai> дружит
<Escsun> Nor8, какая атишка то?)
<skai> все оно дружит
<skai> если есть дрова
<[Raiden]> А мне нравилась.
<skai> одно но.амдешники выпиливают устаревшие на год карточки из дров
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В 3дМарке ати всегда впереди планеты всей, а как в игру зайдешь и все, приплыли )))
<Nor8> Escsun: 1950 про, если память не изменяет
<skai> и атишные переключалки между дискреткой и встроенной хотя бы работают
<Escsun> Nor8, значит ты кривил жестко)
<skai> в отличие от невидии
<artus> аххаха, синаптик на столько крив что его выпилили из 11й бубунты )
<Escsun> artus, ы)
<Nor8>   artus: Выпилили, ноне факт что крив )))
<artus> да нафиг он не нужен )
<Nor8> Да норм прога ))
<skai> он нужен
<skai> он няшный
<skai> не то, что их цп
<skai> он умеет даунгрейдить и блокировать
<skai> а цп не умеет
<Nor8> +1
<skai> да и пакетный вид удобней, чем программный
<artus> skai, чем он няшный ? ждать пока оно запуститцо чтоб что нить поставить? aptitude рулит )
<skai> запускается мгновенно
<skai> некурсес конечно хорошо, но не будем же мы переезжать в консоль, если и тут удобно
<artus> skai, эммм.. а зачем некурсес ?
<skai> затем, что аптитюд имеет некурсес морду
<[Raiden]> кстати, что-то в нем поломали в убунте. Ставли холд на пакет, потом смотрю dpkg --get-selections и нефига нету флага
<artus> skai, морда нафиг не нужна)
<Nor8> Это они могут
<skai> нужна
<skai> голые буквы - это конечно Ъ
<skai> но удобное структурированное представление - это удобство
<artus> skai, голые буквы это быстро и без вского гемора
<skai> ага
<issue> [Raiden]: дак я какбы особо не чего не делал просто сказал поставь мне драйвера когда сообшения вылезло
<vdrandom|away> О_о
<skai> кроме того, что надо напечатать стопицот букв, чтобы найти все то, что можно увидеть в морде
<artus> vdrandom, проснулося )
<artus> skai, эм, осиль таб )
<[Raiden]> issue: фиг знает тогда
<skai> artus: че он там с лосем делает?Оо
<skai> artus: а чем он поможет?если тебе все равно придется делать аптитюд сирш на каждый раз
<[Raiden]> issue: посмотри есть ли файл /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skai> да.там сократит втрое количество символов
<skai> а морда сократит их до нуля
<skai> *таб
<[Raiden]> issue: если нету, неплохо бы сделать sudo aticonfig --initial - что бы небыло лишнего автодетекта при загрузке.
<vdrandom> artus, да. Правда не выспался нихрена, лол
<skai> ох тыж звезделюнцы
<skai> тока тока 2.8 пиджина выпустили
<skai> и уже 2.9
<skai> чет все решили перейти к быстрым сменам версий
<artus> skai, выброси каку )
<[Raiden]> сколько людей столько и мнений. Для аси\жабера имхо отличный клиенты
<[Raiden]> без ы )
<artus> учитывая что ася не нужна ))) а для жабира есть гаджим ) или тот же psi )
<skai> жабир и твиттер.и лицокнига
<skai> годный клиент жеж
<artus> skai, все это живет в гаджиме и очень себя нормально суствуеть )
<artus> *ч
<skai> ага
<skai> через транспорт
<skai> оно мне надо?
<skai> чтобы на мобильнике тоже твиттер флудил?
<vdrandom> О_о
<artus> эммм... с каких пор лицокнига и жабер через транспорт?
<skai> оно мне тока на цомпе нужно
<artus> skai, ты обкурилсо?
<skai> artus: я про твиттер
<skai> artus: или гаджим осилили ввести твиттер наконец?
<artus> skai, twidge vyt lkz ndbnthf ,jkmit yhfdbnwj )
<artus> *мне для твитера больше нравитцо
<skai> ну я не хочу плодить сущности:)
<[Raiden]> а мне вот аська нужна, а твиттер не нужен совсем.
<skai> на аську есть транспорты
<[Raiden]> юзал как-то , решил что криво. ПОчему уже не помню ) В любом случае как жаберклиент пиджин тоже устраивает.
<[Raiden]> причем и под виндой тоже.
<Abbattar> skai : headcounter.org глянь - у них есть
<vdrandom> транспорты внезапно ок работают
<skai> Abbattar: что у них есть и зачем мне это?
<vdrandom> на prosody, например, "ни единого разрыва"
<skai> я инковским пользуюсь
<vdrandom> аскотранспорт, походу
<artus> дада )
<Abbattar> skai : на аську есть транспорты - ты писал?
<vdrandom> :)
<skai> Abbattar: и че?
<skai> Abbattar: и че ты ссылкой хотел переубедить меня в чем то?
<Abbattar> skai : а это не вопрос, извини не понял тебя ))
<vdrandom> он шаман. ссылку он послал заранее, а переубеждает тебя телепатически!
<skai> vdrandom: аааа.я чувствую прникновение мне в голову
<skai> а не.отбой тревоге.это мои тараканы домой вернулись
 * Abbattar переключился с другого канала и не успел понять ь чё тут речь))
<Abbattar> *в чём
<Abbattar> *о чём ... млин
<Abbattar> кстати твиттер транспорт есть у nibuzz.com - он в основном для тлф, но так он джаббер с одним входом
<skai> а фраза что "твиттер на телефон флудить - не хочу такое" - была проигнорирована?
<skai> транспорт мне не нужен
<skai> захочу - поставлю клиент какой нить
<[koshka]> привет,Скай
<Abbattar> да вроде не заметил флуда
<[koshka]> >_<
<skai> Abbattar: ну если у тя в твиттере всего один контакт - тогда да.флуда не будет.
<Abbattar> там вообще можно поставить только ввод своих сообщений..
<skai> а нафига?если мне  твиттер нужен, чтобы получать новости
<skai> свои мысли и сообщения я итак знаю
<Abbattar> skai : я ж не заставляю ничего ставить, может кому нужно будет, вообще можно глянуть  все эти настройки - там типа бот - помощник есть..
<skai> повторю.а нафига мне смотреть, если мне транспорт на твиттер не нужен
<Abbattar> ну хорошо, не нужен так не нужен..))
<Sergey_IT> skai, отбиваешься? )
<skai> Sergey_IT: от чего?
<skai> Оо
 * [koshka] покусала skai 
<skai> yflt.cm rfpfrb pfhf,jnf.n
<skai> надеюсь казаки заработают
<Escsun> skai, работают )
<skai> под винцом
<Escsun> eue
<skai> а мышь видна?
<Nor8> )))
<Escsun> skai, в казаках снова война работает
<Escsun> skai, тока я не помню там вроде курсор надо заменить ...
<Escsun> skai, давно было )
<Escsun> skai, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10427
<qbey> вечер всем
<Escsun> skai, но по мне так "Завоевание Америки: В поисках Эльдорадо" по лучше чем казаки ...
<qbey> я тут внезапно обнаружил, что забанен, хотя не писал сюда уже долго
<qbey> Опы, проясните, что не так
<qbey> ник KyuuBe
<skai> @mode -b *!*@188.*
<skai> за твою сеть какой то доумок повеселился до бана полного
<qbey> один из пулов эртелекома забанили чтоли целиком?
<Nor8> skai: Ты смотрю, долго не разбираешься, раз и вся подсеть в бане )))))
<skai> я долго разбирался и терпел его
<skai> произошло это давно.и вот тока один не смог попасть к нам
<skai> казаков ставлю.гдеб к ним музыку еще их найти
<KyuuBe> вот теперь другое дело
<Sergey_IT> банометание по площадям )
<moze> Казаки это типо где мужики на каблуках танцуют?
<Nor8> skai:  http://www.kaz-krug.ru/  Здесь музыку глянь, подойдет к игре ))))
<Drane> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Drane! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[koshka]> прет
<[koshka]> skai,  ты сволочь :(
<Drane> = )
<Nor8> [koshka]: Бросил тя? :-D
<[koshka]> да ><
<skai> Nor8: трафика жалко
<Drane> Винда и убунту стоят на одном 160гб-самсунге. Я идиот?
<Nor8>  Drane С чего вдруг?
<skai> Drane: да
<[Raiden]> если это самое быстрое что у тебя есть, то возможно и не совсем.
<skai> [Raiden]: только идиот будет задавать такие вопросы:)и пофиг какое у него железо
<Drane> GRUB еще и не запускается. винда сволочь грузится и всё
<Drane> skai, спасибо за поддержку
<Drane> кроме самсунга есть еще два терабайтных WD
<Nor8> Drane: Это логично, система на одном, остальные, что побольше, под хранилище файлов
<Nor8> Drane: Я бы, во всяком случае, так бы сделал
<Sergey_IT> Drane, так может граб встал на другой диск?
<Drane> возможно, но если приоритет ставить на другой биос говорит BOOT FAILURE... please, insert system disk
<Drane> еще хитачи валяется в шкафу на 80гб, но я не хочу его ставить..
<Nor8>  Drane: Вообщем, под систему самый шустрый ставят )))
<skai> KyuuBe: заведи себе клоаку
<KyuuBe> кого?
<skai> как у Escsun
<skai> или у пончи
<Escsun> клоака рулит)
<skai> спасет если опять кого по подсети забаним
<Besogon> hi. Вчера попробовал ff5.. Скачал просто с их сайта в папочку. Работает почти так же как в WinXP. Конечно тормознутей чем хром, но почти виндовую версию по ощущениям догнали
<KyuuBe> я непонимайт
<XuMuK> лгедлгедл6г оешдюн
<Nor8> Besogon: Никита Сергеевич, это Вы? ))))))
<XuMuK> пардон)
<skai> меня всегда вдохновляли кнопки Выйти в Windows в играх
<XuMuK> привед вам)
<Nor8> ку
<skai> жму и жду, что сча мой линух превратят в венду
<XuMuK> ыы
<Nor8>  skai: А где там такие кнопки, что то не помню.
<skai> в птых героях
<skai> в инсталлере у казаков вторых
<skai> чем кросовер няшен - разные ботлы - разные настройки для игр
<skai> один для 3DO игр.герои 3 и мм6 и мм8
<skai> в другом - свои либы для козаков
<Nor8>  Кроссовер, кстати, намного лучше вайна или нет?
<skai> в третьем - дьябла вторая живет удобно
<skai> лучше
<Nor8>  На глаз заметно?
<skai> там патчи для игр и презеты для инсталла есть
<skai> заметно
<TomFarr> Кросовер дописан за счет платности
<skai> и в удобстве и в простоте
<TomFarr> стоит всего 25 долларов - недорого и сердито!Ё
<Nor8> В плэйонлинукс вроде тоже можно неплохо все поставить
<artus> да кросовер как то адекватнее
<skai> TomFarr: 40
<TomFarr> Nor8, это тебе не плейн он линукс, это поддерживаемая полность рабочая тестированная на всех системах хренька
<Nor8> Надо триал попробовать
<skai> в триале никаких ограничений нет
<TomFarr> skai, когда я об нем читал было 25
<skai> кроме времени жизни одного ботла
<skai> неделю помоему один ботл живет
<skai> а что самое няшное
<skai> я сча скопировал игру в ботл.героев третьих
<skai> тупо скопировал.не устанавливая.нажал кнопку создать ярлыки - и он создал ту же структуру - как будто бы я установил.причем сам предложил
<Nor8> 40 баксов все-равно дорого ))))
<skai> Nor8: триал есть
<artus> гг
<skai> ботлы мона архивировать и разворачивать с архива
<skai> artus: шшш
<skai> artus: не говори:)
<artus> skai, как говоритцо у нас есть )
<Nor8>  skai: Да все уже знают ))))
<artus> а я че, я молчу )
<issue> народ а чего значит Writing to ADC failed! ?
<Escsun> skai, надеюсь хоть с HD?))
<skai> issue: что Writing to ADC failed
<skai> issue: он же прямо те сказал
<Escsun> skai, герои 3 имел ввиду)
<skai> Escsun: еще хз
<artus> issue, это значит failed при попытке Writing to ADC
<Escsun> skai, значит без
<Escsun> skai, в HD есть выбор мах  вроде 4000х4000 )
<skai> значит не запускал пока
<issue> ок а чего такое ADC?
<Escsun> skai, да и под вайном пашет идеально, цп 2-3 % на нетбуке хавает ))
<artus> issue, твой комп, тебе и знать )
<skai> Escsun: дык у мну итак все пашет отлично
<Escsun> skai, да но без HD
<skai> мну 11.04 поразила
<Escsun> skai, 800х600 убого)
<skai> issue: он же прямо те сказалв и дополнительных индикаторов
<skai> при старте 150метров оперативы всего сожрала.это гном+куча сервисов и дополнительных индикаторов
<skai> Escsun: кинь как можно более прямую и короткую и легкую ссыль на хд
<skai> чтоб трафик не тратить
<Escsun> skai, https://sites.google.com/site/heroes3hd/
<skai> просил же самую прямую
<skai> сразу на страницу с загрузкой слабо было дать?
<XuMuK> skai, линтяй)
<skai> 3G модемист
<skai> я сегодняшний трафик почти уже израсходовал
<Escsun> skai, там много ссылок )
<skai> две
<skai> 1 патч и 1 апдейт
<Escsun> 3
<Escsun> skai, 1. https://sites.google.com/site/heroes3hd/files/HoMM3HD2.90f.7z?attredirects=0
<Escsun> skai, 2 https://sites.google.com/site/heroes3hd/files/HoMM3HD2.91u.7z?attredirects=0
<Escsun> skai, https://sites.google.com/site/heroes3hd/files/HoMM3HD2.92u.7z?attredirects=0
<Escsun> skai, вот это все качай
<skai> да поздно
<skai> я ж уже сказал, что закачал
<skai> и нафига 91 патч, если есть 92
<skai> файл то один и тот же
<skai> и окажется из 92 в конце концов
<Escsun> skai, там разные вроде
<Escsun> skai, сейчас гляну
<Escsun> skai, да тогда 2 )
<skai> хых
<skai> запустить с разрешением в 1366*768 в виртуальном винце на 800*600 - это прикольно
<skai> он его не кропал - он его отзумил
<Escsun> skai, вот 1366х768 лучше чем 800х600 же)
<Escsun> тем более на твоем то экране )
<skai> ну учитывая, что я играл в оконном режиме - мне было без разницы.хотя в том ботле мона и без окна жить:)
<TomFarr> Как из диска исо выдрать?
<skai> TomFarr: вставить в привод и скопировать исо файл с диска на комп
<TomFarr> так на диске ж нету исо
<skai> ну тогда никак.если нет исо файла - его не выдрать
<skai> вот если бы тебе снять образ диска в iso - тут другое дело
<TomFarr> нашел
<skai> но тебе же исо выдрать с диска
<TomFarr> диск в исо перегнать надо
<skai> снять образ диска в iso
<skai> я же тебе дал подсказку, как это назвать
<neshta> всем привет
<skai> dd if=/dev/sr0 of=~/iso.iso
<skai> чем не вариант
 * skai отмутызгал Escsun валенком
 * skai отмутызгал XuMuK валенком
<neshta> никто не сталкивался с проблемой установки проприетарного драйвера беспроводного устройства sta? пробую активировать, а в ответ "извините, установка драйвера не удалась, подробности тамто-тамто"
 * skai отмутызгал artus валенком
 * skai вытер кровь с валенка и надел его на ногу
 * [Raiden] взял топор и разрубил skai на две половинки: (sk) и (ai)
<skai> хмм
<skai> freenode -- | sk: Nickname is already in use.
<skai> freenode -- | ai: Nickname is already in use.
<skai> не получается
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> фринод не позволяет меня разрубить
 * [Raiden] надул skai насосом и SKAI улетело высоко в небеса!
<skai> [Raiden]: я ж дракон, емае. я итак умею летать
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> skai, вобщеть тебя накол )
<neshta> здесь кто-нибудь новичков просвещает?)
<skai> artus: очнулось
<artus> неа
<artus> neshta, просвещает гугл
<skai> artus: нам нужен впн.чтобы героев третьих по сети гамать:)
<neshta> artus, тогда на кой здесь этот канал и зачем он на ubuntu.ru указан как в помощь новичку?
<skai> neshta: затем, чтобы помогать в вопросах новичкам
<artus> !ask | neshta
<ubuntuhelp> neshta: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai> !q | neshta
<ubuntuhelp> neshta: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<artus> neshta, еще вопросы есть?
<skai> !q1 | neshta
<ubuntuhelp> neshta: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<skai> !support | neshta
<ubuntuhelp> neshta: Техническая поддержка для Ubuntu от компании Cannonical Ltd. стоит денег. Здесь - энтузиасты.
<Nor8> ))))
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nor8>  Трое с боку, ваших нет ))))
<neshta> так я и начал с конкретного вопроса. меня проигнорировали. предположил, что не заметили вопроса
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивался
<artus> neshta, что есть sta? что гугл говорит про него?
<skai> artus: ты что.это единственный в мире и установленный, как стандарт - драйвер вафли
<skai> artus: никаких других не существует
<skai> artus: следовательно - у всех обязательно он
<artus> skai, O_o
<skai> за неимение его - расстрел
<neshta> гугл ничего конкретно не говорит по поводу этой проблемы в убунту. вродибы ни у кого таких проблем не было. на другом ноуте этот драйвет рас ставился прекрасно без моего вмешательства
<neshta> проблема с hp 625
<skai> вот поэтому оно и не уточняло и не задавало вопрос.оно решило, что мы итак знаем в чем дело
<skai> artus: вооот.и hp 625 - тож госстандарт
<skai> artus: 30 лет турма за неимение такого
<artus> neshta, а если найду?
<neshta> то буду считать, что плохо искал и буду превелико благодарен)
<aleksei`> всем привет
<neshta> проблема в jockey.log сохранилась, но я мало, что там понимаю
<artus> neshta, ну я вообщето нашол как на него вайфайку завести )
<artus> neshta, это ж вайфай?
<neshta> artus, ага)
<skai> artus: нашЕл
<skai> artus: грамотей
<artus> так что гугли ) гугл знает )
<artus> skai, ити одуванчик пожуй )
<skai> artus: нафиг:)я пряничек поем:)
<skai> artus: а ты прекрати писать с акцентом:)
<Nor8>  Кстати, одминчеги, раз уж про игры говорили, напомните тогда, работает в танках онлайн мышь или нет? :-D
<artus> Nor8, замечательно работаеть)
<Nor8> artus: Без костылей?
<artus> Nor8, и вообще они летають )
<Nor8> artus: А то как то ставил, не работала
<Nor8> Ладно, гляну тогда
<artus> Nor8, а я вайн скриптом собрал се 1н раз и не парюсь)
<Nor8> artus: Ага, с этого и нужно было начинать
<artus> а че там начинать то ) делов на 2 минуты )
<skai> блин.чем бы isz примонтировать
<artus> а это чего?
<Escsun> skai, первый раз слышу такой формат))
<artus> он его сам придумал)
<skai> это сжатый исо
<artus> а чем монтировать еще не придумал)
<TomFarr> Люди, у кого есть свободное время и желание бесплатно позаниматься проектом?
<skai> этот их исомастер или как его там делает
<skai> 7zip распаковывать умеет
<Escsun> TomFarr, хотя для начала расскажи какой проект ))
<TomFarr> Escsun, http://gf-d.in
<skai> но не линуховый
<Nor8> artus:  Ацетон не монтирует?
<artus> Nor8, а фиг его нает?
<Escsun> TomFarr, а для чего это надо то?
<TomFarr> Escsun, , короче в проекте описывать решение частых задач на системах
<GordanFreeman> Escsun, skai эт вроде UltraISO так хулиганит. чем открыть на вскидку не знаю
<skai> да
<skai> во
<skai> ультраисо
<skai> это обычный сжатый зип
<skai> распаковать мона через 7зип
<skai> но в линухе средств не знаю
<artus> ну дык распакуй через унзип
<GordanFreeman> skai, идейка, проверить не могу - нет у меня таких файлов  fuze-zip поможет?
<skai> хммм.фуз-зип...простой фуз не осилил
<GordanFreeman> я имею ввиду src->fuze-zip->mount -o loop
<skai> fuse-zip тада уж
<GordanFreeman> ах, да ) простите мой французкий
<Escsun> TomFarr, Мне кажется проще сделать блог для решений определенных задач, за все нет смысла браться то)
<skai> не
<skai> фуз зип ругается, что не зипархив
<TomFarr> Escsun, нужно понимаешь контенгент, что бы приходил и клал в форум вопросы, что бы люди решали, а затем составлять статьи. Чем тебе это не блог?
<GordanFreeman> skai,  А первые байтики образа pk? может тупо переименовать в .iso.zip?
<skai> TomFarr: гулй по форуму нашему и тырь там идеи
<Escsun> TomFarr, на блог не похоже еще)
<artus> TomFarr, еще одна мусорка ? )
<skai> IsZ!
<TomFarr> Да мусорка это не хорошо. плохая идея. Но хочется собрать много людей вокруг проекта, что бы ставились задачи, что бы задачи решались, происходил денежный обмен
<skai> не pk
<GordanFreeman> skai, значит реально не zip, а что-т своё с зип-сжатием
<artus> TomFarr, O_o
<skai> я ж грю
<skai> сжатый образ
<artus> TomFarr, и кому ж оно надо то?
<skai> http://open-file.ru/types/isz
<GordanFreeman> skai, на лоре наткнулся на софтинку, которая под вином нормально распаковывает. может пригодится: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/3832382
<skai> ультраисошники разработали.их шняга
<Escsun> skai, я все равно ржу))
<Escsun> skai, сейчас стока тб, а они сотни кб экономят ))
<skai> GordanFreeman: обычный 7z под вином тож справится
<GordanFreeman> skai, спасибо. буду знать.
<skai> Escsun: ну там сжатие в несколько сот метров на больших образах
<skai> Escsun: я эксперименты по молодости проводил
<Escsun> skai, ну тоже плюс)
<TomFarr> artus, ну вот ты директор компании, и тебе надо, что-то на сайт влить, а связь с админами ты давно потерял, и фрилансеров звать не хочешь, или другая ситуация, все в вирусах, а постоянного админа нет... Да куча всего.
<GordanFreeman> Escsun, не скажи. сжатие на больших образах со сжимаемой инфой сравнимо со сжатием простого tar в gz
<GordanFreeman> *tgz
<skai> tar.xz рулит
<Escsun> skai, +1 )
<GordanFreeman> но жрёт ресурсы.
<skai> нифига
<Escsun> его скорость поражает )
<skai> мой ноут совсем не чемпион ресурсности - влет управляется
<artus> TomFarr, эммм... фрилансеров нет, админов нет и 1н вариант, пойти на кой нить лефый сайт и там четь ловить? ты того, завязывай принимать тяжелые наркотики)
<skai> и сжатие поболее, чем у бз2 и гз
<Escsun> угу и быстрее
<TomFarr> artus, а кто тебе сказал что сайт левый то?
<skai> даж слакварщики, не к ночи будут помянуты, признали еще в 13 версии их как стандарт пакетного сжатия
<artus> GordanFreeman, lzma всеравно круче )
<skai> гента и демьян вроде тож
<skai> artus: открою секрет - xz - и есть лзма
<TomFarr> artus, напишем хорошие тексты и будем завлекать народ.
<TomFarr> Я директ оплачивать буду
<GordanFreeman> skai, Escsun может у меня железо полудохлое, но сжатие происходит дольше чем через gzip, bzip2. Хотя коэфициент намного (минимум на 5%) выше
<artus> TomFarr, эм... у тя 10+ лет на рынке , репутация и проф кмьюнити 1000+ человек ?
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, tar.xz = lzma
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, странно но оно очень быстро сжимает ..
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, может у тебя что то в ядре не так?
<Escsun> GordanFreeman, хотя оно тут не причем)
<skai> с 10.10 хз-утилс в дефолтной поставке
<artus> skai, xz не есть лзма
<skai> artus: есть
<artus> оно есть lzma2
<skai> XZ is the successor to the Lempel-Ziv/Markov-chain Algorithm
<skai> compression format, which provides memory-hungry but powerful
<skai> compression (often better than bzip2) and fast, easy decompression.
<artus> жметь на пару десятых процента сильнее но проца кушает в разу больше
<TomFarr> artus, ну проф комьюнити чуть поменьше, а написать я могу хоть 140 лет на рынке, не это будет определять количество заказов...
<skai> artus: учитывая, что он круче - он получает звание лзма.а старое лзма - получает звание старого лзма
<artus> TomFarr, чем это отличаетцо от "сайта" на укозе с ярко салатовой надписью "чиним все"
<TomFarr> artus, ну во первых укоз, для узкомыслящих людей, и я как вижу хоть один рекламынй блок который не очень хорошо размещен, закрываю сайт на всегда.
<skai> artus: тем, что это будет Его сайт  надписью чиним все
<artus> skai, а оно умеет сразу паковать без монструозных конструкций в xz ? ато я как то не осилил)
<skai> нажал правой кнопой и нажал сжать в tar.xz
<artus> skai, tar cf $1.tar; lzma --best $1.tar как то проще )
<skai> xz -9 somefile
<skai> xz -9 тож проще
<skai> чя -я9
<skai> xz -z9
<skai> то есть
<artus> ну -9 на лзма тоже канает
<skai> чтоб компрес
<skai> или даж -e
<skai> чтобы экстрим
<TomFarr> artus, но по большому счету ничем не отличается, если все на укозе проплатить, то заплатишь дороже чем за собственно хостинг и сайт
<artus> skai, а так чтоб сразу директорию в tar.xz ?
<skai> -е сильнее нагрузит проц
<[Raiden]> ф2 в mc
<artus> TomFarr, нафиг за укоз еще и платить то ?
<skai> думаю твоим методом пойдет.сначала в тарбол и к этому xz прикрутить.
<skai> учитывая, что хз мощнее лзма - выбор очевиден
<artus> TomFarr, вот, получаетцо очередная мусорка )
<TomFarr> artus, ааа... не знаешь а говоришь.... рекламу убрать 12 долларов в месяц, доступность из поисковых машин +10 долларов в месяц
<artus> skai, да чем мощнее то ?
<skai> сжатием
<artus> TomFarr, эм... за 10$ вдску взять можно )
<Escsun> skai, artus хорошо спорить не нравиться не юзайте
<skai> по сравнению с первой лзма
<Escsun> холивар развели )
<artus> skai, ну как бе там разница в десятые процента, профита никакого
<TomFarr> artus, ну вот в том и дело. Я предлагаю людям заместо всяких укозов, и даже заместо всяких rucenter и hc делать свои сервера, или выкупать у маленьких фирм вроде меня, место на серверах.
<TomFarr> т.к. это выгоднее всем.
<artus> TomFarr, и чем ты отличаесо от банальных хостеров коих милионы?
<skai> artus: в несколько процентов - это ощутимо
<artus> skai, читай внимательнее
<skai> я на примере 7z лзма и лзма2 мерил
<GordanFreeman> skai, но не везде. в регулярных бэкапах прожёрливость cpu - тоже критерий
<GordanFreeman> Кстати, я один такой извращенец, или здесь есть ещё психи типа меня, использующие aufs для работы с бэкапами документов? травим aufs на нужность (prev + diff), бэкапим diff, складываем всё в prev
<TomFarr> ничем. Но Я могу придти и поднять сервак на твоем железе, недорого. Я могу почистить твой комп от пыли, показать как работать на 1С, пофлеймить в форуме, выпить пивка как обычный человек. Мне нет надобности прятаться за названием Mail.ru или Gmail.com я зделаю
<TomFarr> все это проще. Ничего гитлера тоже сначала не понимали....
<[Raiden]> xz ведь тоже лзма алгоритм?
<GordanFreeman> [Raiden], не совсем. lzma2
<artus> [Raiden], угу, с понтом следуйщая ветка развития
<artus> только разница слабозаметна
<GordanFreeman> artus, согласен. я не заметил особой разницы
<artus> skai, http://stephane.lesimple.fr/wiki/blog/lzop_vs_compress_vs_gzip_vs_bzip2_vs_lzma_vs_lzma2-xz_benchmark_reloaded
<[Raiden]> буду юзать тогда. новее и на 2 буквы короче
<[Raiden]> :)
<Escsun> TomFarr, интересно, а в другие страны то тоже придешь ?)
<[Raiden]> у тара ест ьключик --xz можно без вызова ещё 1 команды
<[Raiden]> и кажется -J синоним
<[Raiden]> J т.е.
<artus> [Raiden], это типа tar cfxz ?
<[Raiden]> наверное cfJ или cf --xz
<XuMuK> ет как ет и x и с они же противоположные))
<skai> у тара и на лзма и на прочее есть
<skai> чтобы двух команд не надо было
<[Raiden]> мне нравится ключик v добавлять - так веселее
<XuMuK> я тоже вербоз юзаю)
<[Raiden]> cvfJ работает
<TomFarr> Escsun, в другие страны я могу подконектиться
<TomFarr> https://bitly.com/ вот здесь набросок о проекте.
<skai> вербоз дарит ощущение, что дело движется
<skai> мне вот не хватает вербоза в dd
<[Raiden]> там есть 1 вариант
<skai> zrjq&
<skai> якой?
 * skai вообще не понимает, как вантузятнеги живут без dd wget mound cat ls grep и прочего счастья
<[Raiden]> http://www.lancealbertson.com/2009/04/adding-a-simple-progress-bar-to-dd/
<[Raiden]> ещё можно киллом какой-то сигнал посылать и потов возобновлять работу - дд покажет на коком блоке пауза - только не помню как.
<Sergey_IT> skai, они о них просто не знают
<[Raiden]> простите за опечатки - кин осмотрю и чай пью
<[Raiden]> ваще есть partimage , не знаю только научился ли экст4. Это получше чем дд
<[Raiden]> нкурсес морда есть и может копировать только занятые блоки
<skai> дд проще
<skai> образ на флешку залить
<skai> али снять какой образ
<[Raiden]> а.. я думал про бекап раздела
<skai> няшно.апт-гет инсталл бар и все
<skai> [Raiden]: ты просто кладезь грязных хаков:)
<skai> причем вечно полезных
<GordanFreeman> skai, виндузятники спокойно живут *с* wget, так что вычеркни из списка. пруфлинк на груной.оргии
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> это ведь ты мне дал тада плагин к гедиту, чтобы кодировку на лету менять
<skai> я его потерял, но помню
<artus> ChanServ, виндузятники даже не знают о его наличии
<skai> artus: а кансерве пофиг
<artus> гг
<artus> GordanFreeman,
<artus> skai, че ж ты так обламываеш то )
<skai> artus: такую эффектную позу тебе испортил, да?:)
<skai> завтра сделаю обзорик на этот bar.че он умеет и куда его применять
<skai> почему когда я хочу срать - я запускаю пиджин?
<skai> я афк
<GordanFreeman> artus, чёхачу? )
<artus> GordanFreeman, я там выше промахнулсо и консерве отправил
<GordanFreeman> ясно
<[Raiden]> в репах есть какой-то dbar
<[Raiden]> вроде тоже прогрессбар
<[koshka]> artus, =*
<artus> ^_^
<frakc> здрасте, как очистить корзину из под терминала? а то через гуи не хочет давать мне права на удаление((
<Drane> а Manhunt пробовал кто-нибудь запустить, под вайном там? просто интересно
<[Raiden]> frakc: наверное rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash
<[Raiden]> или ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<eblanski> Всем привет... Ребята, такой вопрос: Линейку реально поднять на Ubuntu 11.04?
<moze> На хабре вон пишут что не будет синаптика..
<|Amblnb|> В что будет?
<moze> В центр приложений добавят функций а синаптик уберут... интересно посмотреть
<GordanFreeman> будет конец света. чё ж ты такой незнающий?
<|Amblnb|> Цекнтр приложений неудобный...
<Sergey_IT> конца света пока не видно, а вот конец убунты уже виден
<Nor8> |Amblnb|: Теперь как в винде будет, будешь сам гуглить и качать нужные драйвера, проги и кряки на них.
<|Amblnb|> Конец света у меня уже наступил, но незогорами расвет
<|Amblnb|> Nor8: То есть всем выдадут гражданство сшп чтоб не парится с переволами описаний..
<moze> Все будет как и раньше, даже лучше
<skai> отправил двух крестьян строить две вещи
<skai> конюшню и церковь
<skai> так вот один крестьянин овзвел целый кремль, пока другой - деревянную конюшню не может собрать
<Aceler> чо курил7
<|Amblnb|> moze: Еслиб ещё сделали как в кде возможность копировать весь текст...
<Nor8> skai: Ферму сестре запустил? ))))
<skai> казаков поставил
<Nor8>  Там еще и строить можно? )))
<skai> дык а то
<skai> там полная ртс
<Onotole> Привет. Поменял видеокарту. Была нвидия, поменял на нвидию. И теперь карта не определяется.. куда копать?
<Escsun> Onotole, копать в сторону дров
<skai> в сторону техподдержки нвидии
<Escsun> Onotole, переставить их
<Onotole> Переставлял...
<Escsun> Onotole, и зависит еще от одного
<nand> Escsun: от радиуса?)
<Escsun> Onotole, карточка новая ( смысле в том насколько новая по сравнению с старой)
<Escsun> nand, ага)
<Escsun> nand, и размера )
<Onotole> Была 6600 стала 8800 гт )
<nand> ну дрова точно менять
<Escsun> Onotole, glxinfo покажи
<Aceler> Запусти jockey-gtk
<Escsun> Aceler, оО это чего такого ?)
<Aceler> Он тебе дрова предложит
<Aceler> Escsun: это ubuntu утилита для установки дров на видеокарту.
<Aceler> графическая.
<Aceler> Если графики нет, тогда из консоли jockey-text
<Onotole>  jockey-gtk говорит, что дрова установлены
<Escsun> Aceler, да то что графическая с последних букв понятно )
<Onotole> А
<Aceler> Onotole: какие конкретно? Там разные версии
<Onotole> "Этот драйвер активирован но не используется"
<nand> скачай драйвер с сайта, удали этот, поставь из под консоли
<Aceler> nand: не надо так делать
<nand> Aceler:  почему?
<Aceler> nand: потому что при перезагрузке module-assistant снесёт ему установленные вручную дрова
<nand> Aceler:  это кто?
<Aceler> Onotole: ну придётся нажать кнопку «удалить» а потом «установить», что делать :)
<Onotole> Я так делал
<Aceler> nand: это фремворк для автоматической пересборки модулей ядра
<Onotole> И перегружал
<Aceler> Onotole: ну тогда из синаптика придётся сносить дрова и ставить свежие
<Aceler> Либо поставить PPA со свежими дровами
<nand> Aceler:   я думал dkms этим рулит
<Aceler> nand: http://packages.debian.org/sid/module-assistant
<[Raiden]> драйвер руками ставился?
 * Aceler пошёл за чаем
<nand> Aceler:  а скажи почему у меня sid, стоит этот пакет и нормально работают драйвера и ниче при перезагрузке не трется?)
<Onotole> Драйвер ставился через  jockey-gtk
<[Raiden]> ну возьми переставь
<[Raiden]> посвежее тут
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<[Raiden]> или слей с нвидии 275* пока пакетами не собрали
<[Raiden]> ...пусть стоят
<Onotole> Я 173 щас ставлю из  jockey-gtk
<[Raiden]> а смысл?
<[Raiden]> тебе 270 надо , с новой видюхой
<nand> Onotole:  поставь руками
<nand> там проще некуда, выбрать серию видюхи и модель
<Nor8> [Raiden]: 275-ый пока на свате не собрали, точнее откатились
<Onotole> Попробую. А хауту никакого нет, как ставить?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ждем-с
<nand> Onotole: гугли, все есть
<skai> http://www.lorquotes.ru/view-quote.php?id=5202
<Onotole> Перегружусь, посмотрю
<Nor8> Onotole: Жмакнуть кнопку и перезагрузить, вот и весь хауту
<[Raiden]> в общем выходи в консоль и пиши sudo apt-get purge nvidia\*  ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<[Raiden]> скиньте ему ) если ничего не получится. Я афк
<skai> [Raiden]: эммм
<skai> [Raiden]: а нафига \ добавил?
<[Raiden]> что бы передалось апту , а не башу
<tcnk> привет всем! а никто не подскажет, утилита с web interface для управления адресного пространство-типа, назначение клиенту внешний IP с нужной ему маской и т.д. не давно видел и ..ин, забы?
<Onotole> То есть мне из синаптика всё удалить, перегрузиться и устанавливать скачанные?
<XuMuK||phone> ну всё - это слишком...
<[Raiden]> можещь без синаптика
<nand> Onotole: не надо грузится, хватит ctrl+alt+f2, птом застопорить gdm
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get purge nvidia\*
<[Raiden]> если хсват не подключал то sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<[Raiden]> если подключал то имена другие
<XuMuK||phone> -*
<nand> а вы про репозиторий..
<Onotole> Удаляю всё..
<Night> Всем очень доброй и спокойной ночи
<XuMuK||phone> и тебе ку
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/06/23/winnokia/
<Night> Backtrack тот же убунту со спецутилитами. вопросы по нему здесь задавать можно?
<skai> [Raiden]: он и без \ понимает
<[Raiden]> ну , мб
<tcnk> еа,голубчики, такое ощущение что только вы одни там, а про меня никто не забыл ))
<[Raiden]> у меня перехватывается оболочкой
<[Raiden]> а в оболочке * - все файлы в текущем каталоге
<Onotole> jockey-gtk теперь показывает 4 драйвера... Который ставить?
<XuMuK||phone> предпоследний
<[Raiden]> apt-cache search qwe*
<[Raiden]> zsh: no matches found: qwe*  - без экранирования отвечает шелл
<Onotole> XuMuK nvidia_current?
<[Raiden]> Onotole: current
<Onotole> Ок
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK||phone> а чо за qwe*?
<Nor8> Onotole: У тебя модель какая видео карты?
<[Raiden]> ух
<[Raiden]> qwe просто для теста
<XuMuK||phone> aa
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30986
<Onotole> Всё равно не работаит...
<[Raiden]> )
<Escsun> Onotole, покажи glxinfo
<denismelentev> fe
<denismelentev> ау
<[Raiden]> и /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Escsun> и все это сюда
<Escsun> !paste | Onotole
<ubuntuhelp> Onotole: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<denismelentev> меня слышно?
<Escsun> denismelentev, да и не тока слышно но и видно )
<Nor8>  Onotole: У тебя модель видеокарты какая?
<Onotole> 8800гт
<denismelentev> блин, как я сюда попал...
<Escsun> Onotole, в общем покажи логи
<Escsun> denismelentev, как и все )
<denismelentev> все тут будем?
<[Raiden]> и что не работает? :)
<Nor8> Onotole: Драйвер стоит вообще?
<Escsun> Nor8, как бы он поставил)
<Escsun> Nor8, у него на 6600 работало все
<Escsun> а тут новее поставил и не пашет
<Nor8>  Escsun: Ждем-с ответа от автора промблемы )))
<Escsun> но без логов сейчас сложно сказать почеу)
<Onotole> http://paste.org.ru/?hrlsku
<Escsun> вот
<Escsun> видео карта работает
<Nor8> Onotole: Ты изначально как ставил драйвер?
<BIZZA> zz
<Escsun> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8800 GTS/PCI/SSE2
<Onotole>  jockey-gtk
<Escsun> OpenGL version string: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 270.41.06
<denismelentev> Люди добрые! я сюда за помощью пришел!
<Escsun> !ask | denismelentev
<ubuntuhelp> denismelentev: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Night> Они не добрые
<Nor8> Onotole:  Если драйвер стоит, но не активен, то сделай еще раз рестарт, такое бывает. Если не поможет, удали все, рестарт и снова ставь.
<denismelentev> кругом злодеи спящие... я понял
<Onotole> Я так уже несколько раз делал...
<[Raiden]> Onotole: всё ок у тебя с картой
<Escsun> Nor8, да сам факт что работает
<[Raiden]> дрова установлены верно
<Onotole> В винде рабоает карта
<Nor8> Onotole: Удали жокеем, а потом в синаптике хвосты подчисть
<Escsun> Onotole, покажи еще /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[Raiden]> зачем?
<Nor8> И здесь должна работать
<Onotole> Nor8 подробнее =)
<Escsun> Onotole, просто интересно
<BIZZA> люди какие у вас права на usr/bin/gksu стоят?
<denismelentev> не могу ubuntu-server в вирт.боксе грамотно настроить
<[Raiden]> пишет же директ рендеринг йес и версию драйвера.
<Escsun> BIZZA, у меня его нету)
<[Raiden]> зачем сносить снова
<Onotole> Отказано в доступе
<Escsun> Onotole, с sudo
<denismelentev> точнее не вижу веб страницу гостевой ос
<BIZZA> Escsun ( жалко
<Onotole> ))
<Escsun> Onotole, то есть примерно так sudo <редактор> <путь к файлу>
<Nor8> Onotole: Советовали раньше перед установкой видеодрайвера сделать такую процедуру. sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` binutils pkg-config build-essential  xserver-xorg-de
<BIZZA> Escsun какие у вас права на usr/bin/gksu стоят?
<Onotole> command not found
<Nor8> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` binutils pkg-config build-essential  xserver-xorg-dev
<Escsun> BIZZA, у меня нету этого пакета)
<nand> [Raiden]:  интересно как автор понял что дрова не работают, может он чето не то понял
<Onotole> ааа
<Onotole> )))
<BIZZA> то есть 	
<BIZZA> [Raiden] )
<[Raiden]> Onotole: пиши в консоли /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps
<Escsun> Onotole, может они работают ?)
<[Raiden]> nand: фиг знает )
<[Raiden]> он вообще не уточнял что не рабоает
<Onotole> http://paste.org.ru/?2l4r2z
<Nor8> Onotole: У тебя что утилита nvidia-settings говорит при запуске?
<nand> Onotole:  скажи как ты понял что дрова не работают?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: работает у него всё
<Onotole> Я не могу разрешение поменять
<Escsun> Onotole, а если ща
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты экстрасенс? )))
<Escsun> Onotole, секунду
<Escsun> Onotole, тебе какое надо?)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: видно по glxinfo
<Onotole> 1920х1080
<nand> Onotole:  nvidia-settings в терминале
<Onotole> Я отойду на 3 минуты
<Nor8> И чем оно тебя не устраивает?
<nand> Onotole:  или в меню ищи
<BIZZA> Onotole какие у вас права на usr/bin/gksu?
<[Raiden]> Onotole: используй nvidia-settings либо читай как менять разрешение. Конкретно драйвер на видео установлен как надо.
<denismelentev> подскажите пожалуйста какую команду (может и программу) надо ввести, чтобы увидеть веб-страницу ubuntu-server, установленной в вирт.бокс. Заранее благодарю
<Escsun> Onotole, xrandr -s 1920x1080 --rate 60
<Escsun> Onotole, попробуй
<[Raiden]> Это до ребута
<nand> Escsun: нафиг ему это все, есть nvidia-settings, настроил как надо, сохранить в xorg жмякнул и радуешься
<Nor8>  sudo nvidia-settings  и там выставляй и сохраняй в конфиг какое хочешь разрешение
<Escsun> Nor8, хз хз))
<Escsun> nand, тебе )
<Nor8>  Escsun: Это тебе не ати какое-нибудь )))))
<denismelentev> мда... кругом подстава блин (
<[Raiden]> не торопите события, бывает монитор не отдает , и фиг выберешь  нужное
<Escsun> Nor8, ну в ати по проще
<denismelentev> пойду опять мануалы читать
<nand> Escsun:  че хз хз то, седне настроил себе 2 монитора. Нафиг эти все команды если есть утилита по настройке
<Escsun> denismelentev, w3m?)
<Onotole> Ну вот смотрите. Сейчас разрешение как надо, но всё несколько мутное. И груб грузится на 640х48 походу, а на старой карте в максимальном разрешении грузился...
<Escsun> Onotole, груб тут не причем
<Escsun> Onotole, это отдельная тема)
<[Raiden]> Onotole: груб поправлять надо. Посмотри вот тут
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<Onotole> у меня в nvidia-settings не стоит галка в пункте Include X Display Names in the Config File
<Escsun> Onotole, xrandr -s 1920x1080 --rate 60
<Nor8> Onotole: И что?
<Escsun> Onotole, попробуй это
<[Raiden]> так, решайте это без меня :)
<Escsun> и без меня)
<Nor8> )))
<XuMuK> я тоже вербоз юзаю)4
<XuMuK> +65
<Onotole> Rate 60.0 Hz not available for this size
<Nor8> Onotole: Тв читать умеешь?
<Escsun> какое надо для 1920х1080 ?
<Escsun> Onotole, xrandr -s 1920x1080
<Escsun> Onotole, пусть само определит )
<denismelentev> w3m - это браузер без интерфейса. Я может быть неправильно выразился... Я пытаюсь в основной ОС через браузер отобразить веб-страницу, созданную на ubuntu-server (установленной в вирт.боксе)
<Escsun> denismelentev, ох))
<Nor8>  Escsun: Постой, он кажется читать не умеет )))
<Onotole> Видео тормозит...
<Escsun> denismelentev, тут сложнее то ..
<denismelentev> есть решение?
<Escsun> denismelentev, решение то найти можно но это не ко мне точно
<denismelentev> блин жаль
<denismelentev> пойду тогда опять инфу по мануалам искать :(
<Escsun> чето тихо стало )
<[Raiden]> denismelentev: тебе наверное надо включить в виртуалбоксе вместо ната виртуальную сетевуху. Ну а потом заходить браузером на ип , котоырй видно будет по ifconfig
<[Raiden]> для vmnet0
<BIZZA> [Raiden] слушай какие у тя разрешения стоят на usr/bin/gksu
<denismelentev> raider я заточил ситевуху под себя
<BIZZA> [Raiden] и почему я не могу установить обновления c update-manager.
<[Raiden]> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<BIZZA> спасибо
<[Raiden]> BIZZA: без понятия
<denismelentev> через ifconfig и netstat
<[Raiden]> моне больше нечего добавить
<[Raiden]> я тольк овлючал её в свойствах, ипы автоматом выдавались и всё работало.
<BIZZA> [Raiden] а в чем может быть косяк? окно авторизации пояляетсяи сразу исчезает как будто я набрал пароль неправильно( не дает даже набрать - сразу говорит что неправлиный и исчезает).
<[Raiden]> кроме инета в виртуалке. Т.к. нат был отключен. Пришлось шарить ег окак для настоящег окомпа
<[Raiden]> BIZZA: либо набрал неправильно, либо я невкурсе. Открой терминал и набери sudo update-manager
<[Raiden]> сойдет на время
<BIZZA> [Raiden] так работает. но неудобно. из за прав что то
<[Raiden]> почему ты так думаешь?
<[Raiden]> !q1
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<[Raiden]> !q2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='q2'
<BIZZA> [Raiden] так не тольеко в менеджере. но и ыщаецфку-сутеук
<[Raiden]> как там правильно про готовку вопросов?
<BIZZA> software-center
<[Raiden]> BIZZA: с консоли gksu update-manager  ничего не пишет?
<BIZZA> нет. просто октрывает
<BIZZA> все нормально
<rapidsp> BIZZA: все маешься? давно бы переустановил :)
<BIZZA> rapidsp одной командой?
<[Raiden]> пароль думаю неверно вводиш
<BIZZA> [Raiden] я его ваще не ввожу. он не дает ввести
<BIZZA> сразу выскакивает и через полсекунды скрывается
<[Raiden]> тогда видимо он падает просто
<[Raiden]> )
<BIZZA> нет. он трясется еще
<BIZZA> как будто пароль неверный
<rapidsp> был у меня похожий баг, правда в другой системе и в другой ОС :)
<rapidsp> но очень похоже, в веб-приложении
<BIZZA> а что это за программа  - окно авторизации?
<rapidsp> та к делу не относится
<rapidsp> просто похожее поведение
<BIZZA> нет. я спрашиваю. окно которое выскакивает это что за прога
<BIZZA> )
<BIZZA> я думаю с правами что - то нето.
<BIZZA> или я не знаю)
<Escsun> BIZZA, libgksu , gksu переставь их)
<rapidsp> да наверн
<[Raiden]> мой костыльчик для обновления. консоль бывает ближе чем центр обновлений
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?cjhlvw
<BIZZA> Escsun думаю ниче не изменится
<Escsun> BIZZA, ну почему  нет?
<rapidsp> у какого нить скрипта имхо +x слетел
<Escsun> BIZZA, а попробуй )
<rapidsp> правда при удалении gksu как бы весь гном не утянуло :)
<Escsun> rapidsp, да оно то тут причем?)
<BIZZA> не. это афера какая то
<BIZZA> )
<Nor8> http://spring1944.net/downloads.php  Играл кто-нибудь?
<Escsun> Nor8, c виду интересно )
<Nor8> ртс
<[Raiden]> открой  терминал новый, с которого не вводил ещё судо. И пусти ещё раз gksu update-manager
<[Raiden]> и скажи пишет чего или нет?
<[Raiden]> в консоль
<Nor8> Escsun: Потому и спрашиваю, вдруг интересно )))
<Escsun> Nor8, вес 201 мб)
<[Raiden]> а то пасс запоминатсья может
<Nor8> Escsun: Подозрительно мало ) Качество текстур значит будет на троечку
<Escsun> Nor8, там отдельно многое
<Escsun> Nor8, сама игра ток 201)
<Nor8> Escsun: Уже ставишь? ;-)
<BIZZA> Raiden открылось окно автоизации. я ввел пароль и открылась программа
<BIZZA> ничего не написал
<rapidsp> хы
<[Raiden]> BIZZA:  забавно.
<[Raiden]> может какой-то косяк юнити тогда
<n0FF> #ubuntu
<rapidsp> BIZZA: а как же воспроизводится?
<[Raiden]> всмысле может окна определенного класса как-нит грохаются.
<BIZZA> [Raiden] уже даже незнаю
<BIZZA> rapidsp что?
<rapidsp> BIZZA: сама проблема
<[Raiden]> BIZZA: и я незнаю. Мыслей есть две. Используй классик сессию или попробуй под другим юзером (только здать его надо как админа).
<[Raiden]> может из-за юзерских настроек глюки
<BIZZA> ааа. ну смарию везде где можно нажать что то вроде install там эта проблема. окно появляетсяи исчезает, при этом трясется
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: другим узером он пробовал
<BIZZA> он все помнит ). но не на классических настройках
<Nor8> Все уже себе поставили?  ))))   http://games.ubuntulogy.org/2011/04/family-farm-ubuntu-linux.html
<rapidsp> BIZZA:  выдели 30 минут и переустанови систему :)
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> ну вариант конечн. Если надоело искать почему.
<BIZZA> щас я с классик попробуй зайти сначала ). а как мне его быстро перецстановить
<[Raiden]> главное что бы не повторилось
<BIZZA> переустановить
<rapidsp> а /home у тебя на отдельном разделе?
<BIZZA> да
<BIZZA> и  usr
<rapidsp> usr то зачем
<xnet> а как украсить ubuntu
<BIZZA> так получилось .он не помещался
<rapidsp> )
<xnet> а то в фильмах показывают такой красивый интерфейс как можно добится такого эфекта
<Onotole> Получилось )) Спасибо всем, кто помогал!!
<[Raiden]> gnome-look.org
<[Raiden]> наверное
<[Raiden]> в фильмах обычно вмы показывают
<rapidsp> BIZZA: а проверь у тебя на разделах usr и home место случайно не заканчивается?
<xnet> что такое вмы
<BIZZA> точно нет)
<[Raiden]> http://box-look.org/
<[Raiden]> xnet: оконные менеджеры, вместо целого де.
<inkvizitor68sl> я чувствую, что меня хотят где то обмануть
<inkvizitor68sl> но где?
<inkvizitor68sl> root@vds71:~# pv /root/1 > /dev/null
<inkvizitor68sl>  718MB 0:00:00 [4.65GB/s] [========================================================================================================================>] 100%
<xnet> ясно спасибо)
<Nor8> Onotole: Ну и хорошо, больше ничего не трогай ))))
<Onotole> Пока не предстоит ))
<Umren> сейчас остро осознал, как я ненавижу нетбуки
<Umren> прям так и хочеться по нему кулаком треснуть
<Umren> клавиатуры эти дурацкие ;/
<[Raiden]> подключи внешнюю )
<Umren> да небыло смысла, ставил убунту туда
<[Raiden]> сча ещё почти на всех вга выход есть. А в мск 21 дюйм уже от 5 т.р.
<[Raiden]> даже от 4 с копейками
<Umren> просто раздражает эта маленькая клавиатура где все кнопки впритык и дешевый точпад
<Nor8> Umren: Ударь его, не сдерживай себя, это вредно ))))
<Umren> еле сдержал себя, честно
<Umren> хотелось просто об стену кинуть :D
<[Raiden]> поотрывай кнопки сначала. Апстену слишком быстро
<[Raiden]> :)
<Umren> сразу вот это вспомнилось http://cl.ly/7myq
<Umren> tiny netbook keypad making hulk mad
<Escsun> Nor8, крашиться игра
<Nor8> Escsun: Совсем?
<Escsun> Nor8, запускается
<Escsun> Nor8, но когда начинаю загрузку карт оно загружает
<Escsun> Nor8, сейчас покажу
<Nor8> Тау ты загрузи все карты сразу, там же есть пак
<Escsun> не играет роли
<Escsun> оно на любой карте крашиться )
<Escsun> Nor8, addr2line: 'spring/spring': No such file
<Escsun> Nor8, [f=0000000] Spring crashed Segmentation fault (SIGSEGV)
<Escsun> Nor8, оно на этом месте падает )
<Nor8>  Escsun: Ясно
<Escsun> Nor8, видимо с путем там что то не так
<Nor8>  Escsun: Поздравляю, ты нашел новый баг, в багрепортах такого еще нет ))))
<[Raiden]> не люблю софтины котоыре вместо сообщения об ошибке прост овалятся
<Escsun> [Raiden], да нет там есть ошибка
<Nor8>  Escsun: Поставь все карты руками, может не будет падать
<Escsun> Nor8, [Raiden] http://paste.pro/1990698
<Nor8> Escsun: Вообще, похоже на ошибку памяти
<Escsun> Nor8, стырим с ppa )
<Nor8>  Escsun: А ты откуда ставил? )))
<Escsun> Nor8, из репов арча
<Escsun> ой не ppa это кошмар)
<Nor8>  )))
<Escsun> Nor8, ыыы usr/share/spring/mods/Kernel_Panic_4.1.sd7
<Nor8> Escsun: Недолинукс )))
<Escsun> Nor8, это в пакете спринга)
<Nor8> Escsun: :P
<Escsun> Nor8, ы там есть и spring tanks - 900 мб)
<Nor8> Escsun: Ого
<Escsun> там полно игр)
<Nor8> Escsun: Серьезная заявка на победу )))
<Nor8> Escsun: На сайте у них?
<Escsun> угу
<Escsun> Nor8, http://springfiles.com/spring/game-installers/kernel-panic-installer
<Escsun> Nor8, вот кернел паник)
<Escsun> Onotole, сделал надеюсь?)
<Onotole> Сделал )) Только вот с компизом чёт намудрил хД
<Nor8>  Тебе ж сказали, не трогай ничего ))))
<Onotole> Ну мне же интересно )))
<Escsun> Nor8, мне не привыкать соберем из git'a )
<masterTEHb> имхо
<Onotole> А если компиз удалить, его настройки остаются?
<Escsun> Onotole, да
<Onotole> А как их почистить?
<Escsun> Onotole, зачем удалять программу когда только настройки надо удалить)
<Onotole> Хех )) Так то да ))
<Escsun> Onotole, хз нету компиза )
<Escsun> Onotole, в хомяке ищи )
<Onotole> Хомяк? ))
<Onotole> Аа =)
<Escsun> Nor8, попробовал другую игру
<Escsun> Nor8, та же самая беда))
<Escsun> Nor8, он на спринге падает
<Nor8> Escsun: У тебя не поставлен директХ для линукса значит )))))
<xnet_> скажите много ли можно сделать
<Escsun> Nor8, попробую под вайном так и быть)
<xnet_> ubuntu
<xnet_> ну то есть можно ли хорошо ее
<xnet_> настроить гибка ли она ну к настройке
<xnet_> можно ее в что то еще превратить
<xnet_> и где можно посмотреть а настройке где
<xnet_> подробно по пунктам все написано
<Escsun> Nor8, ты что нибудь понял?
<Escsun> Nor8, я лично нет
<Escsun> Nor8, чет у них сайт медленный (
<Nor8> Escsun: Это белый стих, мастерство забытое )))
<Escsun> Nor8, всего 250 кб отдает на 1-го клиента)
<Escsun> Nor8, но даже при такой скорости он быстро скачает)
<Escsun> относительно ))
<Escsun> хочу  поиграть в kernel panic)
<Nor8> Escsun: Вот, тру игра для пользователей арча ))))   http://springfiles.com/online-game/max-arrow
<Escsun> Nor8, ы в десятку попал)
<Nor8>  Escsun: Ну ты же арчер )))
<Onotole> Чёт компиз переустановил, повключал, что мне нужно, а не работает всё равно...
<Nor8>  Escsun: Я сробингудил, две стрелы в одну точку запулил ))
<Escsun> Onotole, а это тут причем
<Escsun> переставишь настройки те же )
<Nor8> Escsun: 518 очков рекорд пока ))
<Onotole> Да не те же. Просто как будто компиз отключён. До этого было и вязкие окна и куб, только кудато пропала самая верхняя часть окон (где крестик)
<Escsun> Nor8, в общем терь оно ругается на kernel винды ))
<Nor8> ахахаха )))
<Escsun> Nor8, в общем веселая игра)
<Escsun> наигрался и на том спасибо )
<XuMuK> [Raiden], привет)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], сними с меня войс, плиз)
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> @devoice XuMuK
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> [Raiden], чо то не снимаецо)
<[Raiden]> [01:53:35] *ubuntuhelp* Error: #ubuntu-ru,voice, у тебя прав не хватает, я это передам A4Tech'у!
<XuMuK> фигасе)
<XuMuK> ладно, я сам))
<Escsun> XuMuK, ожил)
<jham> redshift не работает с nouveau :(
<[Raiden]> закрытые есть даже для гф2мх.
<E1ephant> щито такое редшифт
<Escsun> jham, хехе видишь бред прога)
<Escsun> jham, проще скрипт + крон )
<jham> Escsun: дело не в redshift, я думаю. через xrandr я тоже не могу выставить температуру изображения. я думаю - это nouveau
<[Raiden]> редшифт 3д?
<[Raiden]> я в урбан террор не мог изменить яркость
<[Raiden]> имхо это не реализовано в ноувеау
<[Raiden]> и в активных моментах фпс сильнее проседал.
<Escsun> [Raiden], открытый драйвер в нвидии слаб)
<[Raiden]> короче как драйвер до устанвоки закрытых оно норм и не более
<[Raiden]> угу
<Escsun> [Raiden], ведь интел и ати намного раньше в этом направление работали
<Escsun> что даже закрытые дрова для более старых карточек хуже чем открытые)
<[Raiden]> все знают фичу как в аеро. Сунул окно в бок и оно в пол экрана
<[Raiden]> мне нравится как это доделали в кде. Если не в мок, а немного в сторону, то в чертверть экрана
<jham> зато в нуво randr support
<jham> а на игры пофик
<jham> г
<[Raiden]> а зачем он нужен то
<[Raiden]> разрешения менять? :)
<Escsun> [Raiden], а что нельзя программу за экран закинуть О_О ?
<jham> чтобы все моники не в один большой виртуальный скрин сливались
<[Raiden]> Хм
<jham> так можно на каждом моне свой workspace делать..
<jham> например
<jham> и менять независимо от друг друга
<[Raiden]> Escsun: можно, но эти 2 эффекта одновременно не удобны, за экран яя кидаю по другому, либо через экспо , либо через меню
<jham> для пользователей awesome и notion например нужно
<Escsun> [Raiden], я этим не пользуюсь привык win + f[x] )
<[Raiden]> хоткеи перекидывания окон тут есть, я их не помню
<[Raiden]> и они меняются )
<[Raiden]> экспо забавней + оно  повешено на дёрг мыки в левый угол.
<[Raiden]> шки*
<jham> крысоловы *scnr*
<Escsun> я вас не понимать ))
<[Raiden]> ну а мне лень объяснять. )
<Escsun> тишина и покой)
<jham> Escsun: ах да, крон не заменит redshift. в редшифт очень плавный переход температуры (даже взависимости от координатов) ))
<Escsun> jham, та поф)
<Escsun> jham, сам факт что проще )
<jham> проще счёты :P
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-25
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0625/h_1308956555_083878e55f.png
<[Raiden]> замена синаптику
<Escsun> [Raiden], это для кед
<Escsun> [Raiden], тянут пол кде ради этого ?))
<[Raiden]> у меня стоит весь кде...
<Escsun> да, а другим?)
<[Raiden]> в общем как хотите
<Escsun> мне то все равно
 * TomFarr http://gf-d.in/images/jena.jpg нарисовал жену свою, от нефига делать.
<aleksei`> ??????????
<Escsun> ubuntuhelp, ?)
<Escsun> [Raiden], опять подох боб)
<TomFarr> [Raiden], а зачем тебе кеды, раз ты из них гном сделал?
<[Raiden]> а что там гномовского?
<[Raiden]> конки чтоли?
<[Raiden]> TomFarr: я не могу ответить на так поставленный вопрос
<Escsun> [Raiden], тема конечно не под обоину(
<TomFarr> [Raiden], да все, тема ГТК например
<TomFarr> да и иконки
<[Raiden]> тема qtcurve , с конфигом с kde-look
<TomFarr> [Raiden], http://gf-d.in/images/desk.png у меня все немного не так...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> У всех всё не так
<TomFarr> не радует только видеокарта и рама, компиз не всегда прозрачность компилит
<jham> TomFarr: я надеюсь, ты плохой художник ))
<TomFarr> jham, я вообще не художник
<jham> аа )
<TomFarr> jham, я вот: http://gf-d.in/
<Escsun> TomFarr, шрифты какие то ужасные у вас(
<TomFarr> Escsun, на сайте да, я еще про шрифты не думал.... все больше о наполнении
<Escsun> TomFarr, да в вебе у меня 1 шрифт через мой плагин)
<TomFarr> А если ты гвооришь что на рабочем столе, то не ври. Мои шрифты лучше маковских
<Escsun> TomFarr, так что в вебе у меня всегда 1 шрифт на всех сайтах)
<Escsun> TomFarr, шрифты ужасны ))
<TomFarr> Врешь. Отличные шрифты, у тебя видеокарта пнг плохо копиляет
<Escsun> TomFarr, http://itmages.ru/image/view/206333/d45d825b
<Escsun> TomFarr, причем тут скрин?
<Escsun> к видео карте ?)
<jham> это pekwm?
<Escsun> угу
<TomFarr> я не люблю такие как у тебя шрифты. Для меня вообще лучшим вариантом чуть ли текст с засечками является, какой нибудь CMU Sans Serif
<Escsun> TomFarr, от шрифтов с засечками убиться же можно
<Escsun> на бумаге они шикарны
<Escsun> а на компе это ужас)
<TomFarr> Escsun, мне они больше всего подходят, лучше читабельность документа, меньше нагрузка на комп.
<Escsun> TomFarr, у тебя в добавок не полностью отрисовывается шрифт ..
<Escsun> TomFarr, да причем тут нагрузка)
<Escsun> TomFarr, не спорь )
<[Raiden]> вот это похоже на гном http://scnd101.deviantart.com/art/zink-suite-156894980?q=boost%3Apopular%20in%3Acustomization%2Fskins%2Flinuxutil%2Fdesktopenv%2Fkde%2Fkdestyles&qo=12
<[Raiden]> *на гтк
<Escsun> [Raiden] угу)
<[Raiden]> сча ваще легко спутать
<Escsun> [Raiden], но единственное что не от гнома
<Escsun> это скрол в фм)
<jham> лучший дм - который сделал сам )
<TomFarr> Escsun, http://gf-d.in/images/font.png ты поближе погляди
<Escsun> TomFarr, ну и зачем ты мне показываешь
<Escsun> TomFarr, поближе не ближе
<Escsun> ты посмотри на стенки буков
<Escsun> и все поймешь
<Escsun> в них страшная потеря пикселей
<Escsun> TomFarr, вот на панели куда ни шло
<TomFarr> Escsun, лан че у тебя за шрифт дай попробую
<Escsun> а то что в браузере это тихий ужас)
<Escsun> TomFarr, шрифт тут не причем
<Escsun> TomFarr, все дело в патчах и настройках .fonts.conf
<TomFarr> пф. забудь. пока.
<jham> o_O
<Escsun> я его напугал )
<jham> ирц с каждым днём больнее и больнее.. или псевдо-элитные долбари меряются пиписьками или тролли или профильные невротики...
<Escsun> jham, я просто указал на его проблему, теми шрифтами что у него глаза убить же можно...
<jham> раньше (tm) фринод отличался от квэйкнета. а сейчас на 5 людей 10 геймеров и 15 троллей
<alexzulu> шалом.
<ur5imw>  в последнее время при включении компа появляется надпись.. "для разблокировать связки ключей необходимо ввести пароль" как от нее избавиться....?
<AndreX> ur5imw: Пробуй: Система - Параметры - Пароли и ключи шифрования - ПКМ на login - Изменить - Ввести свой пароль, новый не вводить - Подтвердить - Ребут
<ur5imw>  AndreX: сеячас попробуем..
<AndreX> если есть такое
<ur5imw> есть...сейчас перезагрузимся...
<AndreX> ur5imw: и как?
<ur5imw>   не  не получилось... вывалилось окно но уже  с вьставленым парлем
<AndreX> http://welinux.ru/post/3656/
<AndreX> читай
<ur5imw> AndreX: спасибо , оставлю я эту работу на вечер, если возмешся то целый день потеряешь...проверено... уж лучше вечер:)
<AndreX> ))
<yurau> как вам geohot`s рэп?
<skai> [s[
<skai> хых
<skai> новое винцо вышло
<skai> основные изменения: начата работа над созданием встроенного эксплорера
<Over> Народ, кто в курсе как при сборке бинарного пакета принудительно указать какие зависимости ставить?
<skai> скоро так напишут свою реализацию венды отдельным дистром
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> у меня почта была похожая)) o_@xumuka.net =)
<o_0> така почта удивлетая
<o_0> мол о_@
<o_0> хумука нет
<o_0> О_О
<o_0> четоскучнокакто
<o_0> где срач?где несправедливость?
<Amblnb> Главное чтоб был свой домен
<Amblnb> А там можно и etogo@xumuka.net
<XuMuK> я остановилсо на mail@xumuka.net всё таки)
<Sergey_IT> zdes@xumuka.net )
<o_0> work@ home@ jabber@ spam@
<o_0> и прочее
<o_0> здесь собаки хумука нима
<nils_> Навител по свежайшей (вчерашней) OSM-карте накрутил... 178 км!
<nils_> Переключился на Навител-5 со свежими (этого месяца) навителовскмим Q4-картами - всё логично, 25 км.
<Sergey_IT> nils_, ты о чем?
<Capiton> test
<ubuntuhelp> Capiton, Ну понг, и что?
<NoOova> Народ напомните как называется мктод быстрой разработки хтмл.
<Umren> o_O
<NoOova> там когда пишеш selector#id.class>selector2*6 тыкаеш хоткей и оно азворачивается в нормальный хтмл
<NoOova> блин я забыл как плагин для комода называется....
<NoOova> Zen Coding. вспонил
<o_0> дзен всегда решае
<jey-patronum> Доброго дня, народ =) Знает кто-нибудь как научить банши распознавать иероглифы в названии треков?
<Umren> очень просто.. установить нормальный плеер
<Umren> банши вобще треш какой то помойму
<o_0> баньши полезен синком с яподом
<o_0> для всего остального есть mpd
<o_0> хых.залез на окно.сижу на подоконнике.4 этаж.хорошо:)и ноут на коленках:)
<o_0> как бы не звездануться то
<Polyx> как зделать чтобы бар unity не закрывал собой например браузер когда тот работает на весь экран
<o_0> не юзать юнити бар же
<Polyx> а как его вырубить ??? (Убунту 11.04)
<o_0> удалить юнити же
<Polyx> тогда как я понимаю будет стандартный интерфейс как на liveCD ? сори за нубские вопросы
<NoOova> skai: а тебе сколько лет?
<skai> много
<skai> стар я
<skai> очень стар
<Polyx> 18
<skai> просто суперстар
<NoOova> щас у коти спрошу
<skai> старше
<skai> вово
<skai> спрашивай
<skai> со мной она не говорит
<NoOova> хотя ладною надо работу работать
<skai> а шо?хочешь познакомится, пупсик?так я не из таких^_^
<NoOova> Пупсик. да очень хочу поцелую в ушко
<NoOova> чё засмущлся?
<NoOova> али сам из таких раз засмущался:
<masterTEHb> :-))
<kyct> а как запустить exe файл?
<shenmue> клик клик
<kyct> менеджер архивоф открывается
<shenmue> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<kyct> спасибо)
<DenSpirit> посоветуйте таймер для unity
<DenSpirit> чтобы вел отсчет, и громко пищал или еще чего
<ambal> q2all) такой вопрос: скачал фильм в hd 1080p, открываю tetem'ом, но чот мне кажецо, что разрешение маленькое какое-то... к сожалению посмотреть какое должно быть не могу, т.к. торрент, через который его скачал не работает.. как определить нормально ли е
<dionysus> :-D
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> могли 240 перевести в 1080 при этом не думай что качество будет лучше
<shenmue> и смотри через vlc
<ambal> ну вроде норм, 12.48гб весит...
<ambal> ок, ща попробую через vlc... над скачать его для начала)
<ambal> кстати фильм тоже наз-ся начало)
<shenmue> ну я могу любой клип 5 минутный перекодировать в 60 гиговый файл
<ambal> не ну когда скачивал, читал описание к нему, вроде норм качество было написано
<Escsun> ambal, используй mplayer
<ambal> Escsun: почему не vlc?
<Escsun> ambal, не люблю гуй в плеерах
<ambal> Escsun: хотя ща нагуглил, vlc оказца не может альтернативные звук.дорожки к mkv подключать, тоже советуют mplayer
<Escsun> ambal, мплеер прост как пробка
<Escsun> ambal, 1 раз настроил и все видео как надо показывает
<Escsun> что не умеет влц
<ambal> Escsun: ясн, буду знать, спс)
<Escsun> ambal, да и согласись что удобнее на клавиатуре нажать 1 кнопку чем мышкой тыкнуть на паузу )
<ambal> Escsun: хотя меня вобще и totem во всём устраивает) ток вот ща ищу альтернативу, потому что захотел в hd посмотреть)
<Escsun> ambal, тотем это даже не плеер))
<Escsun> ambal, это безобразие в прямом смысле слова)
<Escsun> ambal, зачем делать плеер, когда есть старый и давно развивающийся плеер ...
<ambal> Escsun: хз))
<Escsun> ambal, который еще глючит и память жрет больше с цп)
<ambal> Escsun: может кто-то думал, что может написать его лучше)
<Escsun> ambal, mplayer интересный плеер богатый функционал ...
<skai> влц торт
<Escsun> ambal, правда есть в плеере не приятный баг, но не настолько )
<Escsun> ambal, alsa + mplayer = не совместимы ))
<Escsun> ambal, смысле оно то работает но после паузы старт не идет )))
<ambal> Escsun: нестрашно, у меня не alsa)
<ambal> вроде..)
<Escsun> ambal, та этот баг не всегда появляется )
<ambal> ясно)
<Escsun> ambal, он редко, часто при той же альсе он работает нормально)
<Escsun> ambal, других проблем не замечал за ним
<[Raiden]> мплейер со всем совместим, -ao alsa
<Escsun> [Raiden], да не звук работает )
<Escsun> [Raiden], с этим проблем нету
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Escsun> сейчас найду тот баг)
<[Raiden]> ambal: пользуй smplayer или umplayer
<[Raiden]> каждый своё
<[Raiden]> насчет гуи в плейерах      в смплейере убирается целиком по хоткею
<ambal> [Raiden]: не всё, я выбрал mplayer, в нём разрешение пральное, правда звука нет...))
<[Raiden]> Я себе сделал на средний клик
<[Raiden]> ambal: Это две морды к мплейер
<ambal> Escsun: почему нет звука?))
<Escsun> ambal, звук то есть )
<Escsun> ambal, сделай так mplayer -ao alsa file.avi например
<ambal> Cannot find codec for audio format 0x2001. Audio: no sound
<ambal> та у меня не alsa, pulse вроде... хотя как точно узнать?
<Escsun> ambal, сделай так mplayer -ao pulse file.avi например
<Escsun> ambal, пробуй )
<ambal> Escsun: нет звука ни с alsa, ни с pulse
<Escsun> ambal, у тебя альсы то нет)
<Escsun> ambal, поставь smplayer
<Escsun> ambal, так проще будет
<ambal> Escsun: ну я попробовал)
<ambal> ок)
<[Raiden]> может кодека для этой звуковой дорожки нет?
<Escsun> кстати да
<[Raiden]> в выводе на консоль ругани нет?
<ambal> возможно... есть, вверху скидывал
<ambal> Cannot find codec for audio format 0x2001. Audio: no sound
<Escsun> ну вот
<ambal> и что делать?)
<ambal> я не знаю, какой кодек там к звук.дорожке и вообще в этом не шарю)
<Escsun> ambal, кодек злой )
<[Raiden]> alarm-clock , правда это для гнома было написано, но наверное апплеты совместимы.
<ambal> Escsun: всмысле?)
<[Raiden]> ой, чат вверх ускакал
<Escsun> ambal, он не стандартный
<ambal> Escsun: и ч делоть?)
<Escsun> ambal, 0x2001 - dts
<Escsun> ambal, видимо млпеер собран без dts
<ambal> Escsun: а по умолчанию он с ним собирается? я его тупо apt-get install сделал
<ambal> т.е не собирал ничего
<Escsun> ambal, то готовый уже
<[Raiden]> ambal: подключи репозиторий медибунту. У тебя должен будет обновиться мплейер. В твоем нету поддержки ac3
<ambal> Escsun: и...?) не понимаю) как добавить к нему этот кодек?)
<ambal> [Raiden]: какой адрес у этого репозитария?
<Escsun> ambal, у тебя просто собран плеер с ограниченными кодеками вот и все
<[Raiden]> http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<Escsun> ambal, хотя ac3 не такой уж и не стандартный )
<Escsun> ambal, часто используется в mkv
<[Raiden]> Он стандартный, но видимо есть что-о с лицензией , что каноникал или дебиану не понравилось
<[Raiden]> или кому-то ещё
<ambal> [Raiden]: спс)
<Escsun> [Raiden], скорей убунте  не понравилось
<Escsun> [Raiden], было кучу всего на эту тему)
<damino> g
<dionysus> Основная ОС установлена Ubuntu-Desktop 10.04. Установил в виртуалный бокс Ubuntu-Server 10.04. "Заточил" сетевуху под свои порты в вирт-боксе. Внимание вопрос: "КАК ЗАСТАВИТЬ В БРАУЗЕРЕ ОСНОВНОЙ ОС (UBUNTU-DESKTOP) ОТОБРАЖАТЬ ВЕБ-СТРАНИЦУ, СОЗДАННУЮ В ВИРТ.БОКСЕ (UBU
<dionysus> NTU-SERVER). Заранее благодарю за помощь.
<[Raiden]> libavcodec-extra-52 libavdevice-extra-52 libavformat-extra-52
<[Raiden]> это ещё можно доставить, расширит поддержку. По умолчанию без -extra ставятся
<damino> народ а регенится обязательно?
<artus> @voice damino
<artus> @devoice damino
<artus> @devoice dionysus
<artus> dionysus, капс вырви
<ambal> [Raiden]: спс)
<dionysus> это хак?
<[Raiden]> dionysus: набери ifconfig и в обоих лучше ос или хотя бы в реальной и покажи.
<artus> dionysus, это как ты зачточил сетевуху то?
<dionysus> artus ты серьёзно подсказал или шуткуешь?
<artus> dionysus я предупредил)
<artus> dionysus, а поповоду твоего вопроса, выбери бридж в настройка сети гостевой ос и не страдай фигней )
<dionysus> Artus, я в /etc/network/interfaces поставил свои ip порты
<artus> dionysus, http://itmages.ru/image/view/218628/b09ee9c9
<[Raiden]> У кого ноуты с 2 видюхами могут порадоваться
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/bumblebee-gets-a-ppa-brings-nvidia-optimus-graphics-switching-to-ubuntu/
<skai> [Raiden]: бойааааан
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> [Raiden]: я уже показывал таку фишку
<dionysus> artus, ссылка выдает "АДАПТЕР 1: INTEL PRO/1000 MT SERVER (СЕТЕВОЙ МОСТ)
<dionysus> это что за ссылка то?
<artus> dionysus, я знаю что она выдает, поставь мост в гостевой ос а не нат, и вырви нафиг капс, последний раз предупреждаю
<artus> dionysus, и будет у тебя виртуалка в твоей же подсети
<Nor8> Есть какой-нибудь плугин для ФФ, ятобы на ютубе автоматом видео в хорошем качестве смотреть, знает кто-нибудь?
<skai> есть
<Nor8> линк в студию!
<artus> dionysus, http://itmages.ru/image/view/218629/a8f8b7eb как то так у тя должно быть
<artus> !pm > dionysus
<ubuntuhelp> dionysus, please see my private message
<skai> Nor8: я название не запоминал
<skai> введи в поиск youtube и узнаешь
<[Raiden]> Я видел немного другой плагин, он вызывает для видео внешний плейер. И вот в нем, модно было выбрать качество загрузки.
<[Raiden]> ж*
<[Raiden]> FlashVideoReplacer звался
<skai> не.есть и те, которые сами выбирают качество из доступных.начиная с самого высокого
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Для хрома есть auto HD плугин, один раз настройки поставил и забыл. Но почему все это миллионное комьюнити не додумалось портировать его на ФФ.
<Escsun> Nor8, во спс,пригодиться)
<dionysus> дебри
<skai> для хрома есть и погодней плагин
<skai> или был
<Escsun> skai, мм какой?)
<[Raiden]> это кажись для оперы http://wescript.net/scripts/16776
<skai> тронтюб или как то так
<skai> он мало того, что выбор давал - давал кнопку скачать и само видео в крупном окошке показывал
<Nor8> Escsun: Баловство все это ))))
<Escsun> Nor8, да лан)
<Nor8> Escsun: Не наше это, не русское )))))
<Escsun> Nor8, а я и не русский ))
<Nor8> Escsun: Негр? )))
<Escsun> нэ
<Nor8> Escsun: Но живешь в России? )))
<Escsun> Nor8, нет
<Nor8> Escsun: Ладно, тогда тебе можно )))
<kot> доброе время суток
<vonderer> ня!
<kot> hostapd nl8022 invalid как с этим бороться
<vonderer> Nor8, юзерскриптов для этого как грязи
<vonderer> ставишь гризманки и ищешь на http://userscripts.org/
<Nor8> vonderer: Ищу, пока не нашел
<ambal> Escsun: тут?)
<Escsun> ambal, тут
<ambal> Escsun: вобщем всё сделал, что Вы советовали, но звука так и нет. Вот лог открытия фильма: http://pastebin.com/frT5nsAb
<ambal> Escsun: :(
<Escsun> ambal, могу посоветовать только собрать из сорцов
<ambal> Escsun: а смысл? ток что я его обновил из репы медиубунту, вы сказали, что там он со всеми кодеками... да и кодеки екстра поставил...
<Escsun> ambal, ну это не я говорил)
<Escsun> ambal, и я даже не знаю как он там собран
<Nor8> ambal: Какой формат у фильма то?
<ambal> Nor8: mkw
<ambal> mkv*
<Escsun> Nor8, да там ac3 звуковая дорожка не пашет у него
<ambal> в остальных плеерах пашет
<ambal> но разрешение непральное
<Escsun> собран значит не так ...
<ambal> а в mplayer разрешение норм, но звука нет))
<ambal> ну так всё, по умолчанию как собирается, так и собран..
<Nor8> У меня мкв тотем обычный проигрывает легко со всеми дорожками и так далее. Но это, если все кодеки поставить ))))
<Nor8> ambal: А разрешение можно и руками поставить.
<ambal> Nor8: а как узнать прально ли он его открывает, т.е. как HD 1080p или нет..?
<[Raiden]> по выводу в консоли всё видно
<Nor8> ambal: Он и так его в ХД открывает, если фильм ХД, не придумывай. Иногда нужно просто руками размер экрана в настройках плеера поменять
<ambal> хотя в свойствах totem'а написано разрешение 1920:800, но разрешение не такое большое, как в mplayer'у
<[Raiden]> фильм любого разрешения можно смотреть в окне
<[Raiden]> или я не понял )
<ambal> Nor8: хм... а где там в totem'е менять это...?
<[Raiden]> а разница в отрисовке \ декодинге впринципе может быть. Программы разные всетаки.
<ambal> чот не вижу..
<Nor8> ambal: Поиши
<ambal> [Raiden]: всмысле можно смотреть в окне?
<Nor8> Поищи* ))
<[Raiden]> ambal: а что значит тотем открывает в другом разрешении?
<[Raiden]> )
<ambal> [Raiden]: ну маленькое разрешение... не 1920:800 , как должно быть
<[Raiden]> я не понимаю , сорь
<Drane> а у меня плазма 60"
<ambal> у мя монитор 22 дюйма, скачал фильм в hd 1080p, посмотреть что такое качество, оно открывает его в маленьком квадратике, какбудто камрип на телефоне смотрю
<[Raiden]> видео отображается либо в окне либо в фуллскрин с разрешением экрана (ужимается, остается таким же или растягивается
<ambal> 2 месяца качал специально этот фильм 12-ти гиговый
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> скачай лучше смплейер
<Escsun> ambal, у мя за пару часов бы скачался )
<[Raiden]> особенно если нвидия
<ambal> Drane: ты крут))
<Escsun> ambal, да скачай smplayer
<ambal> в нём вобще нет изображения... хотя до обновлений\установки доп.кодеков вроде было, но тоже не было звука
<[Raiden]> Хм
<ambal> лан, вроде в настройках totem'а как-то увеличел немного изображение, буду так смотреть...))
<ambal> всем спс))
<ambal> пойду смотреть на качество :)))
<[Raiden]> У тотема вообще нет таких настроек вроде. Есть только авторесайз окна при открытии
<[Raiden]> Хотя может я чего-т опутаю
<Nor8>  В опере линуксовой шкурки вообще работатют или все, кина не будет?
<ambal> [Raiden]: нет, там есть пропорции, я поставил 16:9(широкий экран)
<shenmue> работают
<ambal> Nor8: хз, я не пробовал другие ставить)
<ambal> лан, всем спс, ушёл смотреть фильм))
<Nor8> shenmue: Без дополнительных настроек?
<[Raiden]> а.. Ну да, если это установлено не авто, то конечн может фильм быть квадратный и какой угодно - что выбрал смотря
<[Raiden]> Nor8: у тебя не так рисуется или чиста теоретический вопрос?
<shenmue> Nor8 шифт+ф12 там темы, цвета, размер значков, спеццэффекты
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да как то цветовая схема не совсем нормально работает, на скрине одно, а загрузишь, совсем другое.
<Nor8> shenmue: Так уже ковыряю
<shenmue> может коряво из за того что во первых часть цветов и элементов берет из гтк, тема заточенна под аэро
<[Raiden]> под кедами есть 1 проблема с ней. Тема темная со светлым шрифтом, а в опере остается темный шрифт
<[Raiden]> лучше фф )
<shenmue> да это проблема есть. я решал с помошью гном колор чузер
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0625/h_1309002149_fc83d98dd9.png - в общем цвет шрифта...
<Escsun> [Raiden], черный на темно синем буэ )
<Nor8> )))
<vonderer> О_о
<vonderer> менюбар
<vonderer> зачем?
<vonderer> кстати о темах, умолчательная кдешная Oxygen очень клёвая, если правильно подобрать цветовую гамму
<[Raiden]> зачем меню бар - тут значения не имеет. Речь шла о криввизне оперы в плане оформления
<shenmue> тут дело в принципе. те кто юзают хром либо фф найдут любой случай придратся к опере. хотя бы к цвету букафф
<vonderer> [Raiden], а, ну так она кривая с тех пор, как они от qt отказались
<shenmue> нефига
<shenmue> с qt тоже самое
<shenmue> на винде тоже самое
<vonderer> от qt3*
<adminn> на вайновском канале 163 человека, и никто не отвечает
<shenmue> она и на qt4 была
<vonderer> на qt4 она нещадно вгружала проц
<shenmue> это в репах с qt3 шла
<vonderer> её так и не зарелизили вроде на нём
<shenmue> на фтп спокойно лежала версия
<[Raiden]> на qt4 пожалуй самая прямая версия была - для меня.
<ivan1> Мужики, на современных машинах с овер9000 памяти своп имеет смысл создавать?
<shenmue> ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/1010/final/en/i386/
<shenmue> кт4
<shenmue> ivan1 нет
<vonderer> это ты к чему?
<[Raiden]> Хотя может дело не в опере, где-то ещё в раскраске темный цвет ) откуда оперра его взяла.
<vonderer> Ivan_The_Terribl, в некоторых случаях и с 1 ГБ своп не нужен лол
<[Raiden]> Ivan_The_Terribl: зависить от использования.
<shenmue> [Raiden], да я интервью читал. там вопрос разрабаом мол где куте? они мол неохота привязку к гуи
<vonderer> shenmue, я знаю, что её под qt4 выпускали, но длилось это счастье недолго и тупила она по-страшному.
<vonderer> [Raiden], у фф кстати та же проблема была :)
<shenmue> vonderer у тебя может и тупила. у мну все прекрасно работает
<vonderer> shenmue, ты пользуешься древней оперой? O_o
<vonderer> лол
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> 10.10 не такая уж древняя
<Nor8> )))
<shenmue> за пол года интернет не поменялся что бы ради него сразу браузер обновлять
<vonderer> год
<shenmue> да хоть год
<vonderer> оперу 11 зарелизли около года назад :)
<vonderer> а, вру
<shenmue> кое где мелькает хтмл5 пять но этого мало
<vonderer> 10.50 зарелизили год назад
<vonderer> но оно уже было без qt.
<shenmue> а на лине не было 10.50
<vonderer> 10.51 или 10.60
<vonderer> не помню :)
<shenmue> была тока кривая бетка
<vonderer> если с релиза 10.10 считать так вообще года полтора :))
<Nor8> Ресов она, конечно, жрет не меньше, чем хром )))
<XuMuK>    меньше вроде
<vonderer> не меньше
<vonderer> сейчас браузеры все прожорливы до неприличия
<XuMuK> ну щас хз, а када я юзал оперу(до хрома) она жрала меньше...
<Nor8> XuMuK:  450 мб сейчас
<Escsun> Nor8, странно у меня хромиум с 17 вкладок всего 35 мб
<Escsun> Nor8, да еще тонну скриптов навешано )
<Nor8> Escsun: На убунту всегда броузеры так собирают
<artus> ну ff 5й кушает 247 метров на 150 вкладок
<Nor8> Escsun: На других дистрах все в разы меньше жрут, а тут на вам! 500 мб под броузер не предел )))
<Escsun> Nor8, утечка памяти)
<vonderer> Escsun, что ты с ним сделал, чтобы он так экономил память?
<Escsun> vonderer, ничего
<Nor8> Escsun: Только в убунту, заметь!
<vonderer> не верю.
<Nor8> vonderer: И в сусе так же мало жрет и в федоре
<Nor8> vonderer: Сам проверял
<Escsun> vonderer, дефолт полный ну плагины еще немного памяти жрут, а так меньше будет еще
<XuMuK> лол http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N59JixvH5c8&feature=player_embedded
<vonderer> 4 вкладки, 300 МБ
<vonderer> хромиум
<vonderer> чяднт?
<Escsun> vonderer, жестко ))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Еще раз подчеркивает это видео, что наркотики зло! )))
<XuMuK> чем ет вы так чотко определяете сколько юзает?
<vonderer> about:memory, htop
<vonderer> олол, ff тоже умеет about:memory
<XuMuK> ну про хтоп я тоже подумал, но там точно же не узнаешь...
<vonderer> в %
<XuMuK> 710,884k 16 вкладок
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Господа, а звуковой реадктор простенький какой посоветуете? чисто мп3шки порезать.
<Nor8> http://store.steampowered.com/app/440/   Теперь бесплатная ))))
<XuMuK> Ivan_The_Terribl, audigy
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Мерси.
<vonderer> Ivan_The_Terribl, mp3split
<XuMuK> или как то так... точно не помню
<[Raiden]> audacity  мб
<vonderer> или mp3directcut под вайном - тоже идеально справляется
<XuMuK> даада
<vonderer> audacity работает с распакованным вавом
<vonderer> так что не советую, если мрз резать надо
<vonderer> транскод в итоге получится
<[Raiden]> согласен
<XuMuK> Nor8, а када она была платной?))
<vonderer> XuMuK, неделю назад, например.
<vonderer> и до этого с момента релиза
<Nor8> XuMuK: В момент выхода
<XuMuK> трейлер прикольный))
<XuMuK> я в тим со времен халфлайфа не играл, чо вы на меня накинулись то))
<XuMuK> поставить чтоль посмотреть...
<XuMuK> 10 гигов... не сегодня))
<XuMuK> чо то вроде суббота, а тишина как в воскресенье...
<XuMuK> и это пока я могу сидеть за компом... как тока доча проснецо - полюбому вылезут прикольные темы))
<[Raiden]> да вроде всегда так. Народ отдыхает.
<[Raiden]> летом по крайней мере
<XuMuK> ну вапще то да))
<skai> фгвфсшен
<XuMuK> я сам только из аквапарка...
<shenmue> бсразашл
<damino> =-O
<skai> shenmue: ну я чихнул,а у тебя какое оправдание?
<shenmue> кошка ходит по клаве
<shenmue> буть здоров
<XuMuK> skai, чихнул? а аудасити тада при чом?)
<skai> XuMuK: ну если ты им записываешь мои чихи - то тогда я знаю
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Что за фигня... ставлю 11.04 на нетбук, полоса копирования дошла почти до конца и всё - стоит намертво. Причём, он не висит - можно ковырять вай-фай, он коннектится и всё такое. У кого такое было?
<Nor8> Ivan_The_Terribl: Не ковыряй вайфай, поставь без рукоблудства, а пото ковыряй, где хочешь
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Да вот не ставится. Стоит вмёртвую... может, диск как-то не так записался?..
<Nor8> Ivan_The_Terribl: Ты читать умеешь?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> То есть просто ждать, что ль?
<Nor8> Ivan_The_Terribl: Это так трудно?
<XuMuK> Ivan_The_Terribl, мой тебе совет, ставь без подключения к инету... потом уже, после установки, подключаешь и обновляешься, качаешь кодеки и прочая...
<Nor8> XuMuK: Без нета тоже виснет
<XuMuK> ну у меня не висло ни так ни так, но с инетом установка просто ппц затягиваецо
<Nor8> XuMuK: У тебя Арч
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Ладно, спасибо. Пойду пьянствовать, как прийду, если не поставицца, буду без инета.
<XuMuK> Nor8, я щас про убунту говорю
<Escsun> Ivan_The_Terribl, убунту вроде скачивает пакеты при установке если инет включен
<XuMuK> Escsun, ага
<Escsun> Ivan_The_Terribl, насколько это я помню)
<Escsun> XuMuK, но все же там же должен быть выбор то, а вдруг я с gprs где 1 мб = 1 $ )
<[Raiden]> в двд такой ситуации нет, базовая локализация в комплекте
<XuMuK> Escsun, он есть) не ставишь галки и всё ок))
<[Raiden]> Я ваще незнаю зачем сча нужны сд , если чесно. У кого траф дороже пересыли почтой - могут заказать диск. И кстати двд в этом случае ещё кучу трафа сэкономит
<Escsun> XuMuK, а ну я просто не помню ))
<Escsun> [Raiden], Ну почему я лично люблю закидывать образы на 1гб флешку)
<Escsun> [Raiden], и потом запускать и смотреть как и что тама)
<XuMuK> я тоже последнее время с флешки ставлю
<[Raiden]> ну , флэшку пора апгрейдить )
<Escsun> ну флешки есть
<Escsun> 2 штуки по 8 гб
<[Raiden]> 8 гиговые сча недорогие
<Escsun> но не их же использовать для образа на 1 сд))
<XuMuK> у меня 4, 8 и 32
<XuMuK> 32 - нашол, сам бы хер я её купил))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я бы тоже не купил
<XuMuK> [Raiden], да она стоит ппц сколько))
<XuMuK> жаба таки душит)
<vonderer> Escsun, у меня образ на 150 мб на 8-гиговой флеше
<Escsun> vonderer, та я конкретно говорю про дистры, а так можно хоть в 1 мб влепить образ )
<XuMuK> vonderer, нормально, чо) я арчбут тоже с флешки ставил))
<XuMuK> он может и не 150 весит, но около того)
<vonderer> ну вот он, родимый, у меня на флеше стоит :)
<vonderer> Escsun, он же не мешает флешу по прямому назначению использовать
<Escsun> vonderer, ну это да)
<vonderer> если конечно unetbootin использовать, а не dd
<[Raiden]> на 8 гиговую можно влепить так , что можно будет ещё и писать на свободное место. По крайней мере так делает убунтовский юсб криейтор
<[Raiden]> ну а арч соотв не нужен.
<Escsun> vonderer, dd в этом случае зло)
<vonderer> зло
<vonderer> я до сих пор флешу после него восстановить не могу
<XuMuK> ну да) у меня 32 гиговая - типо бектрека, для взлома вай фаев)) остальные 31.5 гига - по назначению))
<Escsun> vonderer, ахаха)
<vonderer> после дд не создаётся таблица разделов так, чтобы с неё нормально грузиться можно было
<Escsun> vonderer, я так 1 гб прибил но потом восстановил, с помощью консольного fdisk
<vonderer> как носитель информации - ок, а загрузчик не работает
<Escsun> vonderer, оно там наделала кучу разделов на флешке что их не видно в программах даже)
<XuMuK> я делаю так: фомат раздела с бутфлагом, а потом просто на неё извлекаю исошнег
<XuMuK> раньше тоже дд юзал, но после пары косяков отказалсо...
<Nor8> Цвет вкладки меню с красного на какой-нибудь другой можно поменять в опере или нет?
<vonderer> Escsun, не, как носитель информации ок, прошёлся по нему parted, создал новую таблицу разделов и ок
<vonderer> Nor8, в смысле?
<XuMuK> vonderer, имхо, ето он про кнопку слева...
<XuMuK> хотя, с натяжкой, её можно и вкладкой назвать...
<vonderer> а
<vonderer> ну ставишь другую тему с другим оформлением кнопки
<vonderer> и цвет меняется :)
<Nor8>  Вот она адова тема оформления, зло в чистом виде )))) http://my.opera.com/community/customize/skins/info/?id=11322
<codekick> gnome 3 кто нибуть пробовал?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Нет, но читал, что плохо, негодно.
<[Raiden]> так у меня работало. http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-1104.html
<vonderer> codekick, да
 * [Raiden] убежал часа на два+-
<vonderer> ±
<vonderer> :)
<codekick> vonderer: и как он?
<vonderer> codekick, унылота сырая
<codekick> vonderer: ну я так и думал
<vonderer> особенно если сравнивать с убунтушным второгномом
<codekick> лана
<codekick> а KDE 4 как ?
<vonderer> ок
<vonderer> если памяти много
<codekick> юзал кто нибуть?
<vonderer> если нет - то тормозное уныние
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Оно уж два года как 4
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Мне меньше гнома нравится.
<Nor8> vonderer:  Не ерунди, кде памяти не намного больше жрет
<artus> vonderer, кеды вобщеть памяти парорядок меньше кушают чем гном
<artus> и даже меньше чем крыс
<vonderer> ok!
<vonderer> кто там жаловался на цвет надписей в менюбаре оперы
<vonderer> http://itmages.ru/image/view/218714/9a603320
<vonderer> that's firefox for you.
<skai> artus: покажи мне 4 кеды с потреблением памяти в 15 метров
<artus> skai, пакажи мне гном с потреблением памяти 15ть метров )
<skai> artus: а почему 15?150 метров.мой гном
<skai> artus: а ты обещал кеды на порядок меньше потребляющие показать
<skai> artus: а на порядок - это в 10 раз
<skai> artus: маленький урок математики
<artus> skai, гном в дефолте сколько кушает?
<skai> artus: так что показывай кеды, жрущие на порядок меньше моего гнома
<skai> 156
<artus> угу, акакже
<skai> гном + монитор + дропбокс
<skai> мой
<artus> skai, я про деволтный а не про твой
<skai> а мой дефолтный
<skai> ничего сверх
<skai> даже плюс пара сервисов
<skai> 2.32
<XuMuK> vonderer, у меня прямопротивоположное мнение: КДЕ - шняга, гном 3 - няшка
<vonderer> круто
<vonderer> :0
<vonderer> :)
<XuMuK> а поцаньчег уже убежал и етого не увидит)
<artus> skai, бубунта, свежейстановленая, 10.10 237 со старта , какие нафиг 150
<skai> бубунта 11.04
<skai> 156
<skai> и это не юнити
<codekick> мне кеды ваще винду напоминают о_О
<skai> я аж сам удивился.когда системный монитор вместо vlc запустил
<skai> artus: но даже сравнивая с твоей - показывай 4 кеды с потреблнием в 23.7 метра
<vonderer> codekick, в семёрочке много чего из кед позаимствовано, да
<skai> artus: чтобы было на порядок меньше
<andrey_> гном3 это жесть, я сначала поставил федору 15 разочраровавшись в убунтушном юнити, потом обратно поставил 11.04 и юзаю режим убунту классик с гномом2
<skai> в lxf после выхода вин7 была статья показательная
<skai> обзор "инноваций в ОС" в винде и то, когда и как это было реализовано в линуксе
<codekick> vonderer: они не удивлюсь если они скоро с гноми все слюжут
<damino> подскажите плиз, я аваст установил всё нормально , но потом при запуске выдаёт ошибку нечитаемыми символами
<artus> damino, а аваст тут причем ?
<codekick> damino: а нах он тебе на ?
<artus> @kick codekick правила читай
<damino> так ведь от вирусов
<artus> @kban codekick 60 и автореджоин выруби
<Henoxek> в линуксе? )
<skai> artus: http://myubuntu.ru/programmy/avast-besplatnyj-antivirus-dlya-ubuntu/
<skai> artus: извинись перед парнем
<XuMuK> ну в этом плане, да, гном-шелл всех делает)) 500 с лишниньким)
<artus> skai, причем тут аваст к убунте? все проблемы аваста на канал аваста )
<artus> skai, так что в пролете )
<XuMuK> ой, я оказываецо был высоко в скроле))
<Henoxek> каментирующий там отжог: "После обновления антивирусной базы начнет выдавать ошибку. Каждый раз перед запуском Avast! вводишь
<skai> artus: тыж не мва, чтобы такими методами выдаваться
<Henoxek> sudo sysctl -w kernel.shmmax=128000000 "
<Henoxek> про sysctl.conf ему не рассказали
<artus> skai, причем тут какая то левая фигня ? которой даже в репах нет?
<skai> много чего в репах нет.но с этим помогают.не прикрывайся методами мва.ты выше этого
<artus> skai, проблемы с левыми пакетами решать надо с теми кто их собирал
<damino> хватит спорить тут люди помощи просят а вы .....
<XuMuK> skai, я када то тебе что то типо этого говорил))
<vonderer> damino, артус просто не в духе
<skai> artus: тада все репы будут считаться левыми пакетами
<artus> и да, damino ты форум смотрел?
<XuMuK> mva ппц кадр, конечно))
<damino> читал
<Henoxek> damino, уровень развития антивирусов для линукс, если они конечно существуют, настолько низкий, что их наличие на компе только замедляет его, не обеспечивая при этом защиты
<artus> damino, тебя носом ткнуть в тему ?
<damino> да пофиг на него как удалить то?
<damino> я в терминале 0
<codekick> ubuntuhelp: извеняюсь, выскачило )
<artus> damino, sudo dpkg -r zzz
<codekick> artus: а apt-get уже не модно?
<artus> codekick, ну он же деб ставил
<artus> damino, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=150559.0
<codekick> а
<codekick> ща что то прибило в консоли посидеть иксы надоели :D
<XuMuK> бывает))
<vonderer> !ubuntuhelp
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<XuMuK> потому наверн полканала в вичате и сидит))
<vonderer> а мне нравятся иксы. в них бывают красивые терминалы со сглаживанием шрифтов и приятной глазу раскраской терминала
<damino> и ещё вопрос : куда устанавливаются приложения?
<vonderer> damino, в /usr в основном
<vonderer> или в /opt
<XuMuK> в разные места...
<damino> хм
<codekick> damino: это знать вообще не обязательно
<codekick> это не вин****
<damino> я уже понял
<vonderer> !filesystem
<ubuntuhelp> Организация каталогов в Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<codekick> ахрень я тока что перед ботом извинился
<Henoxek> бывает
<Night> Хай
<damino> :-/ что-то  странно вот тут сидят 71 пользователей и все молчат
<codekick> хай
<andrey_> hello
<XuMuK> чо странного?
<XuMuK> пока у всех всё работает - все молчат)
<codekick> damino: dmesg | grep alsa
<sperunov> Что случилось!?
<damino> что ето?
<XuMuK> sperunov, с чего взял? о_О
<sperunov> мне так здалося ^^
<Escsun> damino, тут не 71 пользователя)
<damino> 69?
<Escsun> damino, думаю меньше)
<XuMuK> как минимум ubuntuhelp & ChanServ боты...
<damino> я это учёл
<vonderer> иногда тут происходят забавные срачики
<vonderer> просто сейчас затишье
<XuMuK> можед перед бурей?))
<vonderer> да
<jillsmitt> как раз я зашел
<damino> холивары типо ubuntu vs Kubuntu?
<jillsmitt> наверное рекодстмен по количеству банов на этом канале за его историю
<damino> подождёмс
<vonderer> damino, это одна и та же операционка
<XuMuK> ubuntu vs Kubuntu это даже не холивар
<andrey_> =))
<jillsmitt> это холивар, только gtk vs qt
<Escsun> XuMuK,  а раньше был )
<XuMuK> тут заведомо проигрышная позиция у кде)
<jillsmitt> не согласен
<damino> :)
<vonderer> jillsmitt, нет, это кде вс гном
<damino> началось
<XuMuK> пожалуйста)
<Escsun> ахха
<vonderer> gtk и qt - это тулкиты просто :)
<artus> ща закончитцо)
<vonderer> тю
<vonderer> artus, ты чем банхаммером махать, присоединяйся лучше
<artus> vonderer, нефиг срачики разводить)
<vonderer> тишина на канале энивей
<XuMuK> artus, таг скучно)
<jillsmitt> это, я че хотел то спросить у оберегателей святой системы
<lera> kde рулит
<jillsmitt> lera: безусловно
<XuMuK> lera, куда вот толко...
<vonderer> не рулит, а работает
<vonderer> ок!
<XuMuK> куда то не туда оно рулит...
<vonderer> XuMuK, налево. По умолчанию - налево.
<lera> jillsmitt: пасип!
<jillsmitt> lera: в смысле?
<jillsmitt> кде можно пользоваться, я пользовался довольно долго и в принципе решал все поставленные мне задачи
<lera> jillsmitt:  за поддержку
<jillsmitt> ничего плохого в этом нет
<vonderer> ты губишь срачик в зародыше :(
<XuMuK> пользовацо и досом можно... он тоже решал задачи...
<jillsmitt> не могу считать гном легким и не вижу никаких преимуществ перед где
<vonderer> какие?
<vonderer> гномохиг уныл
<jillsmitt> lera: ну поддержку или нет, я это не для того сказал, чтобы тебе лучше было себя чувствовать
<XuMuK> самое то... а вот кде перемудреный, имхо
<vonderer> зато настроить можно, как тебе удобно
<vonderer> а не перекомпилировать только для того, чтобы настройку изменить
<XuMuK> а гном типо нельзя?)
<vonderer> нельзя, к сожалению
<XuMuK> ну ну
<vonderer> тот же метасити практически не настраивается
<damino> чё вы паритесь в гноме можно включить визуальный кде
<lera> jillsmitt:  а могла стать лучше?
<lera> *могло
<vonderer> damino, ты хоть сам-то понял, что сказал? :)
<damino> нет
<vonderer> ок
<vonderer> XuMuK, или уведомления эти убунтушные. выполнены в духе гномохига
<vonderer> для того, чтобы изменить положение, что надо сделать? :)
<jillsmitt> в гноме можно включить две вещи - главное меню и любую там на выбор появившуюся
<XuMuK> дбус колупать
<vonderer> перекомпилировать уведомлялку.
<vonderer> а в третьегноме ещё и со шрифтами насмешили
<XuMuK> vonderer, какой то твикер может местоположение изменить...
<vonderer> вместо простого и понятного dpi, предлагается выбрать масштаб шрифтов
<XuMuK> пруф не дам, ибо не помню...
<vonderer> относительно 1.
<jillsmitt> у меня на работе на убунте мускул слетает как служба постоянно
<jillsmitt> с чем это связано, кто сталкивался?
<jillsmitt> отваливается служба и оставляет .lock
<vonderer> экспериментально выяснил, что 1.04≈100dpi
<XuMuK> 1=75 чтоль?
<vdrandom> щито?
<vdrandom> хз
<vdrandom> я не знаю, какое значение эти идиоты по умолчанию назначили
<XuMuK> ну по моим наблюдениям 75 это самое попсовое значение...
<vdrandom> а не 96?
<XuMuK> тоже верно
<Escsun> vdrandom, 96 как раз таки норма))
<vdrandom> самые популярные - 75, 96 и 120
<vdrandom> Escsun, норма для 17” 1280x1024
<Escsun> vdrandom, хз у меня на 19-м 1280х1024 96 ...
<Escsun> и тут 96 на 10.1 ))
<vdrandom> dpi - это число точек на дюйм
<XuMuK> dots per inch
<vdrandom> http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html
<XuMuK> Escsun, значит моник у тя того)...
<Escsun> XuMuK, смысле того ?
<vdrandom> считаем для 19” 1280x1024
<Escsun> XuMuK, шрифты идеальны )
<vdrandom> получаем 86 :)
<vdrandom> а они будут ок в любом случае
<vdrandom> это просто параметр масштаба шрифтов
<vdrandom> ты можешь на 1280х1024 17” задать 120dpi
<vdrandom> тогда просто шрифты мелкими будут
<Escsun> vdrandom, а не наоборот ?)
<vdrandom> не наоборот
<vdrandom> а, стоп
<vdrandom> или наоборот, лол
<vdrandom> да, крупнее
<Escsun> vdrandom, чем больше dpi тем больше размер шрифта
<Escsun> vdrandom, 96 я просто привык что везде одинаково ...
<vdrandom> мне, например, с 96dpi на моём 21.5” 1920x1080 некомфортно
<Escsun> vdrandom, ну это да
<vdrandom> и с расчётным 101dpi тоже не торт
<vdrandom> а вот 100dpi ок
<XuMuK> зависит от технологии моника, мож у него точки ппц малюсенькие...
<XuMuK> как йаблофоны вон с экраном ретина...
<vdrandom> как раз от размера точки зависит диагональ
<Escsun> vdrandom, ну вот скажешь для нетбука 10.1 плохо 96 ?)
<vdrandom> а разрешение?
<Escsun> 1024х600
<XuMuK> 96 всегда хорошо)
<vdrandom> туда 120 надо
<vdrandom> иначе мелко всё будет
<vdrandom> но опять же, слазил в настройки и задал шрифты 16 размера вместо 10
<vdrandom> и всё ок :)
<Escsun> vdrandom, у меня шрифты размером 8
<Escsun> vdrandom, и не мелкое )
<vdrandom> дело вкуса
<vdrandom> хитрый план с dpi -  чтобы на всех мониторах шрифты были одинакового размера
<XuMuK> у меня как правило или 10 или 11 стоят
<XuMuK> но у меня ноут...
<XuMuK> 13,3"
<Escsun> vdrandom, http://itmages.ru/image/view/206333/d45d825b правда тут тунаре 9, а так сейчас 8)
<jillsmitt> вот вам делать нечего
<vdrandom> Escsun, на моём мониторе это смотрится крупнее, чем на твоём.
<Escsun> vdrandom, ну это понятно)
<XuMuK> jillsmitt, а ты занят и мы тебя отвлекаем чтоле?)
<vdrandom> так что если бы я это увидел на экране нетбука, мне может и мелковаты были бы шрифты
<vdrandom> хотя не знаю, у меня нетбука нет
<jillsmitt> XuMuK: я решаю важную загадку
<Umren> Escsun, очередной псевдо мак стайл?
<jillsmitt> а вы про дпи
<Umren> :D
<Escsun> Umren, какой мак стайл то?))
<Umren> кхм, цвета, гамма
<Escsun> Umren, разве ?)
<XuMuK> Umren, ето ты де там мак углядел? о_О
<Umren> угу
<Escsun> Umren, я хз че там у мака для себя делал)
<Umren> ну мак он же не тока в яблочке на панели XuMuK
<jillsmitt> ох уж эти перфекционисты
<jillsmitt> стои залезть под капот и как следует пошурудить
<Escsun> я закосы не делаю под какую то ось)
<jillsmitt> да или хотябы иксовые программки повключать :)
<jillsmitt> с корявыми шрифтами, весь перфекционизм к черту идет
<XuMuK> Escsun, не вижу ничо плохого в закосах)
<Escsun> XuMuK, ну я люблю свой стиль ))
<Escsun> XuMuK, закосы это не интересно для меня по крайне мере
<jillsmitt> Escsun: ты что-нибудь с tcl\tk юзаешь?
<jillsmitt> пше-vjhle rfre.-yb,elm
<Escsun> jillsmitt, абсолютно нет
<jillsmitt> гит модру не юзаешь?
<Escsun> jillsmitt, только gtk2
<jillsmitt> иксовый софт тоже выпилил дефолтный?
<Escsun> эм
<Escsun> у меня арч как бы)
<Escsun> чего тут выпиливать то?)
<Escsun> ядро разве что))
<jillsmitt> ну ты хочешь сказать, что ты поставил минимальный набор
<XuMuK> гг
<jillsmitt> отказался от использования xterm
<Escsun> jillsmitt, я urxvt использую
<jillsmitt> само собой
<XuMuK> он сам по себе ставицо минимальным набором
<Escsun> jillsmitt, в нем нету иксов изначально
<Escsun> лишь база
<jillsmitt> ребята да я тоже арчюзер
<Escsun> jillsmitt, самый минимум что бы раскрутить систему
<jillsmitt> года четыре наверное
<jillsmitt> в общем не суть
<jillsmitt> я просто пытаюсь представить масштаб трагедии
<XuMuK> чо ж мы все на канале убунты то сидим, интересно)))*
<Escsun> ну, а в чем же тогда )
<jillsmitt> у меня на работе есть кубатура
<jillsmitt> по идее мир линукс - это такой бардак рабочий
<jillsmitt> пытаться привести все это в стильную конфетку - крайне странное желание
<jillsmitt> ну в смысле, зачем себе отказывать в замечательном софте?
<Escsun> jillsmitt, хз, я не отказываю )
<XuMuK> jillsmitt, эт ты не про компиз какой нить?)
<Escsun> jillsmitt, у каждого свои программы для решения задач ..
<jillsmitt> XuMuK: предпочитаю kwin
<XuMuK> ащще не знаю что это
<XuMuK> слышал, но чо делает хз...
<jillsmitt> тайлинг делает
<jillsmitt> короче не суть
<XuMuK> короче, видать, кдешный компиз...
<XuMuK> вот именно
<Escsun> компиз не нужен (с)
<jillsmitt> есть ведь kwin
<XuMuK> кому каг ©
<jillsmitt> XuMuK: это не кдешный компиз, это кдешный metacity
<XuMuK> во втором гноме без компиза скучновато, имхо
<XuMuK> да и зачем лишать себя стольких няшег не понимаю...
<jillsmitt> перфекционизм
<XuMuK> только лишь потому что кто-то сказал, что "компиз не нужен"?
<Escsun> XuMuK, не в этом дело)
<Escsun> XuMuK, каждый выбирает то, что ему нравиться, отдельные функции в компизе полезные ...
<XuMuK> вот и я про чо
<Escsun> А то что там говорят мне как то все равно ...
<XuMuK> лично для меня там % 70-80 полезного
<Escsun> на арч тоже говорят не нужен ...
<Escsun> Но почему то все пользуются значит все таки нужен )
<XuMuK> Escsun, вот тут я согласен на 110%)
<jillsmitt> аур потому что прекрасное болото
<Escsun> jillsmitt, да не ток аур)
<XuMuK> jillsmitt, не нравитцо - не юзай
<jillsmitt> XuMuK: а че юзать?
<vdrandom|away> О_о
<skai> арч полностью ненужен
<XuMuK> jillsmitt, core, extra
<vdrandom> аур - болото?
<skai> студенческая недоделка
<vdrandom> реквестирую обоснований!
<Escsun> XuMuK, ну вот о чем я и говорил))
<vdrandom> я люблю, когда про моё любимое болото говорят :)
<jillsmitt> XuMuK: поставить граб и все
<vdrandom> jillsmitt, узать винду
<Escsun> XuMuK, столько людей - столько и мнений )
<jillsmitt> vdrandom: а че с ней?
<Escsun> XuMuK, так что мне как то ...
<go8765> всем привет. подскажите пожалуйста почему baobab показывает что свободно на диске 45 гигов,  а коньки показывают, только 2 гига?
<jillsmitt> ваще дефолт прикольный везде
<XuMuK> skai, только ета недоделка ресурсов жрет меньше, юзает самые новые версии пакетов и постабильнее будет корпоративной поделки убунту...
<jillsmitt> в любом дистре
<jillsmitt> кроме убунты и сьюз
<jillsmitt> я у сьюз тащусь от оформления гнома
<XuMuK> я ничо не говорю, убунту тоже в чом то хороша, но называть недоделкой то, что не осилил или просто потому, что кто то так сказал, имхо, глупо...
<skai> XuMuK: ага.в арче гном меньше 150 метров ест?
<Escsun> skai, дело даже не в ДЕ)
<XuMuK> skai, гном может и столько же ест, дело то вапще не в этом...
<vdrandom> ._.
<vdrandom> в арче третьегном лол
<Escsun> vdrandom, 2-й тоже есть)
<skai> Escsun: пусть он пока за де и потребление ответить.а то громкие заявления давать все горазды (помним артуса с его 4 кедами с 24 метрами памяти потребления оперативы), а доказательств никто не дает
<go8765> vm-openbox forever. подскажите про баобаб плиз
<jillsmitt> XuMuK: у меня от твоей либеральности стол чуть не развалился
<skai> go8765: баобаб - часть гнома.а ты за опенбокс голый.
<XuMuK> jillsmitt, а ты где давал доказательства? я пока только и вижу, что недоделка, недопилка и прочую шнягу...
<vdrandom> go8765, коньки, баобаб...
<go8765> skai я имел ввиду - почему baobab показывает что свободно на диске 45 гигов,  а коньки показывают, только 2 гига?
<vdrandom> go8765, df, du
<vdrandom> и разбирайся
<artus> skai, скай, не свисти, я те про 24 метра не говорил ничего, а да, ану дава про десять процентов крутости xz против lzma та тоже как бе ниче не сказал
<artus> *ты
<jillsmitt> XuMuK: про недоделку не мои слова
<Escsun> go8765, значит ты указал не верно раздел
<XuMuK> ой
<jillsmitt> а про то, что аур прекрасное болото - самое лучшее определение
<go8765> vdrandom:  не совсем я понял что делать...
<XuMuK> ето и не тебе было))
<Escsun> go8765, или же коньки показывают сколько занято или свободно, а та прога сколько всего на диске
<skai> artus: ты сказал про "на порядок меньше гнома".гнома ты окрестил как 237 метров.вспоминаем математику и получаем, что кеды твои должны жрать 23.7 метра
<XuMuK> ниг попутал
<vdrandom> go8765, man du, man df
<vdrandom> для начала :)
<artus> skai, причем здесь математика ?
<vdrandom> потом проверять, где сколько свободно и что сколько занимает
<jillsmitt> вообще в принципе лфс хороший путь
<vdrandom> хороший
<jillsmitt> пошел на сайты сам, взял код
<skai> artus: при том, что мало кто помнит, что "на порядок" - это в десять раз.и пользуются этим словосочетанием где е надо
<vdrandom> но во-первых долгий, а во-вторых геморный
<jillsmitt> потом скрипт написал на заливку обновленнных исходников
<go8765> Escsun: вот что в коньках написано - System (/):    ${fs_used /} of ${fs_size}
<vdrandom> jillsmitt, есть ещё гента
<jillsmitt> vdrandom: как будто часто переустановки делаешь
<artus> skai, ты про 10% выигрыша xz против lzma тогда ответь, если уж прикапыватцо
<Escsun> go8765, ну вот fs_used (сколько использовано)
<vdrandom> но главный ярый адепт генты не появлялся в чятике уже очень давно :(
<Escsun> go8765, а там показывает сколько осталось
<jillsmitt> vdrandom: репозиторий как таковой исключаем
<go8765> Escsun: free  ${fs_free_perc /}%  -  ${fs_free /}
<vdrandom> jillsmitt, а обновления отдельного софта?
<skai> artus: есть.lzma2 на 10% эффективней чем lzma
<vdrandom> качать исходники, собирать, отслеживать конфликты и зависимости, ставить, сносить
<jillsmitt> vdrandom: скрипты на закачку сорцев и раз в месяц сборка
<jillsmitt> этого достаточно
<vdrandom> я предпочитаю, когда этим пакетная система занимается
<artus> skai, ты мне конкретно на тесте покажи что xz круже lzma на 10%
<go8765> Escsun: это была вторая строчка
<skai> artus: сравни сжатие двух файлов.если в одном степень сжатия - 1% получится.то при лзма2 - 1.1 процента степень:)что является 10% большей эффективности
<skai> artus: опять таки.простая математика^_^
<Escsun> go8765, не знаю что у тебя не так, но у меня показывает сколько осталось)
<artus> skai, какая нафиг математика, ты мне побайтово покажи, математик блин
<go8765> Escsun: с баобаом совпадает ?
<Escsun> go8765, смысле сколько использовано
<Escsun> go8765, баобаб не использую)
<skai> artus: схвати файл и сжимай его.
<artus> skai, вот схватывал, сжимал, выигрыш максимум 1%
<skai> artus: а при lzma2 - на 10 процентов эффективней
<artus> skai, ты ж так распиналсо что 10%, давай , показывай )
<go8765> Escsun:   ${fs_used /} of ${fs_size}   показывает сколько использовано,   ${fs_free_perc /}%  -  ${fs_free /} показывает сколько осталось, не?
<skai> artus: я те выше описал
<skai> artus: ты хотя бы прочел?
<vdrandom> go8765, проверяй вывод df
<vdrandom> и сравнивай
<damino> народ стоит ли ставить шрифты от windows или на ubunte есть какие-нибудь другие хорошие шрифты?
<vdrandom> при чём тут баобаб вообще?
<artus> skai, ты по ходу писатель?
<vdrandom> damino, msttcorefonts
<vdrandom> вроде так пакет называется
<skai> artus: нет.просто умею думать
<skai> artus: так где кеды с потреблением в 24 метра?
<vdrandom> damino, алсо, в убунте есть шрифты убунту
<vdrandom> они клёвые
<go8765> vdrandom:  я же говорю, что коньки показывают что 2гига осталось , а баобаб - что 45
<artus> ясно все с тобой
<vdrandom> go8765, забей на баобаб
<damino> мелковаты
<vdrandom> воспользуйся тулзами df и du
<jillsmitt> damino: любой ttf шрифт подходит
<vdrandom> и сравнивай
<vdrandom> damino, поставь dpi повыше, чо
<vdrandom> или размер просто выстави покрупнее
<Escsun> go8765, fs_free да сколько осталось
<go8765> vdrandom: пойду посмотрю в гугле про df du
<shenmue> что го опять сломал?
<skai> shenmue: коньки
<Escsun> go8765, я пойду покушаю позднее расскажу )
<Escsun> go8765, а не, не расскажу)
<go8765> skai: да ничё я не сломал
<go8765> shenmue:  как посмотреть свободное место на диске?
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<XuMuK> disk free, disk usage... из названия понятно, что они делают, остальное в манах
<Escsun> go8765, df например
<Escsun> df -m например)
<shenmue> saidar наверное или inxi или byobu
<go8765> Escsun: оно что то непонятное показывает http://paste.ubuntu.com/632432/
<go8765> а.. онон сьехало просто...
<go8765> щя попробую разобраться)
<vdrandom> !df
<ubuntuhelp> df (аббревиатура от disk free) — утилита в UNIX и UNIX-подобных системах, показывает список всех файловых систем по именам устройств, сообщает их размер, занятое и свободное пространство и точки монтирования. Пример: df -h -T
<vdrandom> go8765, ман же, ну. почитал бы уже 20 минут назад, когда я первый раз тебе про них сказал
<Escsun> go8765, ну вот смотри
<Escsun> go8765, /dev/sda1                91038     84153      2262  98% /
<Escsun> go8765, это у тебя корень
<vdrandom> ключ -h - годная штука
<XuMuK> go8765, ппц у тя название хоста...
<Escsun> go8765, у тебя использовано 84 гб
<Escsun> go8765, а осталось всего 2.2 гб
<XuMuK> vdrandom|away, ключ -h самая годная штука))
<XuMuK> и не только в df du))
<XuMuK> а про du чо скажет...
<XuMuK> !du
<ubuntuhelp> du (аббревиатура от disk usage) — стандартная Unix программа для оценки занимаемого файлового пространства.
<XuMuK> не густо
<shenmue> густо вместо с man будет =)
<go8765> я уже понял вроде, баобаб просканировал заодно и внешний hdd мой. потому в сумме и получилось 45 гигов
<go8765> свободных
<skai> go8765: ну да.баобаб идет по симлинкам и примонтированным шарам.
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30990
<go8765> но у меня походу немного другая проблема - мне я так понял надо избавиться от второго хома.. http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/6630/056af.png
<go8765> как это сделать и правильно ли я думаю?
<XuMuK> skai, актуально только для пиндосии, имхо...
<XuMuK> даже для европы - уже не катит...
<Escsun> go8765, зачем тебе такой корень громадный ?)
<skai> XuMuK: у нас тоже япеды ест
<skai> XuMuK: и вафли
<skai> дома
<XuMuK> есть, но не в таких кол-вах
<Escsun> go8765, да и хомяк делать надо отдельным
<go8765> Escsun:  про отдельный хомяк я знаю уже, но не знал, тогда когда ставил систему
<go8765> Escsun: что значит "корень громадный" ?
<Escsun> go8765, ну почти 90 гб)
<go8765> Escsun: вместе с хомяком ты имеешь ввиду?
<Escsun> go8765, обычно он мах до 15 гб)
<go8765> Escsun: ну так по тому что там хом... не?
<Escsun> go8765, да не я про сам раздел)
<go8765> Escsun: ну так он у меня один, потому и громадный ина нём же хом
<Escsun> go8765, но хом не отдельный не забывай
<go8765> Escsun: ты меня запутал)
<go8765> Escsun: почему у меня в http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/6630/056af.png  пишет что go8765 использовано 10% ?
<go8765> Escsun: ном же не фиксированого размера?
<go8765> *home
<go8765> =ном
<Escsun> go8765, возможно этот % просто от /
<Escsun> go8765, ты ограничен только /
<XuMuK> Escsun, у меня 30... я в /opt просто кое что держу...
<go8765> а как теоретически понять чем место забито , а то 90 гигов,Ю а что кроме фильма в 18 гигов большого есть я не могу понять...?
<Escsun> XuMuK, ну 30 это много даже для кде)
<XuMuK> угу) один только ут в опте полтора гига)
<Escsun> go8765, ну откуда мне знать о твоих данных)
<Escsun> go8765, хлам разный бывает
<Escsun> go8765, ну как минимум /var/cache/apt врод
<go8765> Escsun: я вот и спрашиваю, как "теоретически узнать"
<Escsun> go8765, там весь кеш пакетов
<Escsun> может ты там накачал на гб 10)
<XuMuK> go8765, man du
<XuMuK> до дыр
<XuMuK> особенно пункт sort
<go8765> Escsun:  там 500 метров всего
<go8765> XuMuK:  познее посмотрю, я пока с перерывами у компа. спс
<Escsun> go8765, ну хом твой там 69 гб аж + 7 гб на другом го)
<Escsun> вот и делай вывод)
<XuMuK> аж) ето не так уж и много))
<Raid> Здравствуйте уважаемые
<go8765> Escsun:  т.е. по идее в баобабе можно посмотреть что там самое большое?
<Escsun> go8765, нет
<Escsun> go8765, тебе du в этом случае подойдет
<XuMuK> du /home/xumuk/Videos
<go8765> Escsun: там же можно просканировать хом и отсортировать папки по возростанию ?
<XuMuK> 31G/home/xumuk/Videos
<XuMuK> и это только видики с дочей))
<Raid> Подскажите как решить проблему - есть сетевой принтер Canon Ip4700, ставлю драйвера (взял на сайте), но при установке Убунта его в сети видит, но конкретно этой модели в списке драйверов нет :(
<Escsun> XuMuK, ты у нас любишь кеноны ?)
<Escsun> go8765, да все там можно)
<XuMuK> Escsun, всмысле?)
<Raid> Принтер подключен к компьютеру с Вин7
<XuMuK> марку? нравицо, но не для меня)) слишком дорого(
<Raid> если это принципиально...
<go8765> забыл, сто у меня на 35 гигов виртуалбоксов.... придётся 7ку перебрасывать на внешний ндд....
<go8765> *что
<XuMuK> Raid, гуглить то пробовал конкретно по модели и убунте?
<Raid> да
<go8765> в баобабе кстати увидел)
<Raid> все гугляжи сводятся к тому, что драйвера ставятся но принтера не печатают
<Raid> у меня не ставится.
<XuMuK> Raid, http://www.google.ru/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CC4QFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu.ru%2Findex.php%3Ftopic%3D78163.0&ei=QP4FTt-UGou3hAfk_5XeDQ&usg=AFQjCNE4zpoyUiyYs1tGQCvDjTiRFngICg
<XuMuK> навскидку
<Escsun> Raid, а в офиссе выбрал то принтер ?)
<Raid> только что пробовал по этой ссылке
<Raid> пакеты ставятся без проблем
<Raid> В смысле в офисе
<Raid> ?
<Escsun> Raid, ну там может быть и не притер выставлен )
<Escsun> а что то левое
<Raid> <Escsun> какой офис? не понял...
<Escsun> Raid, ну как ты печатать файл то собрался 7)
<Raid> для начала нужно установить драйвера на принтер. Пакеты ставятся, по сети принтер видится, вискакивает - выбирите драйвер, а там моей модели нет
<Escsun> Raid, по сети это отдельный совершено момент )
<Escsun> Raid, он печатает не по сети то?
<Raid> конечно.
<Raid> на компьютере, на котором стоит
<Escsun> Raid, ну значит тебе надо в сторону samba копать
<Raid> проверить локально, подсоединив к убунте?
<Raid> так самба то его видит...
<Raid> нет драйверов на него
<Raid> точнее убунта видит принтер, но не видит драйвер
<shenmue> модель марка?
<XuMuK> canon IP4700
<Raid> canon pixma IP4700
<Raid> такая же песня с 2500 кеноном была
<Raid> там помогли установить. как, к сожалению не видел...
<XuMuK> я тут слабый помошнег, ибо на лине только ХП ставил принтеры...
<Raid> вот с того же компьютера ХП 4200 поставился...
<XuMuK> да и на винде, если задумацо, кэнон последний раз ставил более 10 лет назад...
<shenmue> на офф сайте дрова есть
<Raid> т.е. поставил драйвера, он в списке драйверов появился, и работает
<shenmue> ес-но там никогда никто дрова не смотрит
<Raid> <shenmue> дрова ставил
<Raid> но в списке устройств моей модели не появляется
<shenmue> ты сказал что дров нет
<Raid> *списке драйверов
<Raid> дрова ставлю
<Raid> дальше, указываю на принтер
<Raid> убунту говорит - выбери устройство со списка (перечень всевозможных фирм и устройств)
<Raid> кенонов там много
<Raid> а 4700 нету
<Raid> хотя, перед этим установил дрова с оф. сайта
<Raid> вот так вот
<Raid> пакеты с под рута ставить надо было?
<XuMuK> Raid, какой то другой надо выбрать значит, вот только знать бы какой именно...
<Raid> пробовал ближайшие по цифрам - не печатает
<go8765> скажите - а это нормально - взять просто "пкм - вырезать" жосткий диск виртуалбокса с семёркой и  "пкм - вставить" его на внешнем шдд ?
<go8765> это никакие правила не нарушает7
<go8765> из /home/go8765432/VirtualBox VMs я имею ввиду
<Escsun> go8765, образ есть образ
<Escsun> go8765, его потом только подключить надо будет
<Drane> А MacOS на виртуалке можно попробывать?
<codekick> Drane: да
<Lorgus> во бабахает на улице... ппц...
<Lorgus> hi all
<skai> Lorgus: война?треть мировая?раздача халявнх бургеров?что случилось то?
<Lorgus> дождь... Афигенно мощный
<Drane> дождь мб..
<[Raiden]> у меня нету. Тольк ос парак пришел
<[Raiden]> рка
<codekick> упа кажись дрова поперли
<codekick> ура*
<Lorgus> тазик воды за почти 4 минуты.. под открытым небом
 * codekick отложил бубен в сторону
<Lorgus> и ух ты... как начался так и закончился
<[Raiden]> Lorgus: В каких краях дождик?
<Lorgus> фрязино.. 30 км от МСК
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Drane> codekick, а не ткнешь, пожалуйста, где почитать про MacOS на виртуалке ?
<go8765> а у меня дома в пятиминутах езды шёл ливень,  а на соседних улицах сухо...
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> codekick, и меня тоже ткни) а лучше просто запасти линк...
<codekick> XuMuK: всмысле? о_О
<XuMuK> всмысле на ось Х на виртуалке...
<[Raiden]> http://milcat.ru/?p=1027
<codekick> сам не ставил, но видел
<Nor8>  Что с этой макосоью носятся как угорелые, чем она хороша так?
<go8765> мне он линьвнешне напоминает как-то
<Drane> нашел образ на рутрекере http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3323423
<codekick> что щас последние отзывы о ней не очень
<codekick> в radio-t сказали что убунту 11.04 даже чем то лучше
<Drane> мне просто нужен iPhone SDK ...
<codekick> кстати на Objective-C или что?
<codekick> Drane: или старые добрые плюсы тоже в ходу?
<Drane> псюсы работают по идее, но я под движок Unity 3D там у меня проектик пока под андроид, щас на iOS тоже хочу )
<codekick> Drane: Unity 3D на айфоне?? о_О
<codekick> что то инет ваще виснет
<Drane> codekick, мм..ты наверно не так понял ))
<Drane> http://unity3d.com/
<[Raiden]> codekick: что там у тебя с синкмастером?
<[Raiden]> вичат кстати умеет разыне кодировки на разных каналах
<Drane> я об этом, он кросс-платформенный )  Wii, PS3, Xbox360, Android, iOS, Win, Mac и Web-player присутствует..
<codekick> да проблема с ним уже давно профикшена еще когда на убунте сидел просто там такой прикол что после установки дров нвидиа разрешение экрана нампример 1440х900 а монитора как и было 1024х768
<codekick> вот мне просто интересно у всех ли так?
<[Raiden]> стол больше чем разреншение экрана?
<[Raiden]> я не очень понял, но бывает монитор криво отдает свои харьки. На такой случччай можно указать вручную и рефреш и расширение с помощь программы gtf и Modeline - если надо.
<codekick> [Raiden]: ага
<codekick> [Raiden]: ну я проще xorg.conf поправил
<codekick> он еще скатина необределяется )
<[Raiden]> Вообще у иксов ещё есть опция, позволяющая иметь виртуальное разрешение стола, больше чем у монитора - обычно в xorg.conf включается.
<[Raiden]> Но если ты не знаешь, то врятли это включил
<[Raiden]> codekick: ну и ок )
<[Raiden]> в обещм так не у всех
<codekick> [Raiden]: ты на дебиане сидишь?
<[Raiden]> Нет, убунта.
<codekick> оу
<codekick> 11.04 ?
<[Raiden]> Ну   да. Только юнити я не пользуюсь. гном\кде
<codekick> да юнити ваще как то нето
<codekick> и как ее допилили до ума?
<codekick> а то когда я ее пробовал уже через месяц после релиза глюков парочка но была
<codekick> самый страшный кстати из них значек скайпа в трее нормальный или до сих пор просто точка?
<[Raiden]> 11.04 вообще - допилили вполне. Сча где-то дней 5 аптайм  из-за торентов.
<codekick> nmap что только через eth0 работает?
<[Raiden]> codekick: значек скайпа где, в кде или гноме?
<codekick> я на работе уже 4х виндузятников на линух пересадил
<codekick> [Raiden]: в гноме?
<[Raiden]> что-то не помню там проблему со значком )
<codekick> weechat вообще тема только щас распробовал
<[Raiden]> наверное допилили
<[Raiden]> /save в нем напиши и он запомнит текущие настройки
<codekick> слышал такую сплетню типа Шаттлворт сказал что вроде как к 12.04 дефолтным браузером будет хромиум
<codekick> ой опять забыл спс что напомнил )
<[Raiden]> на самом деле его спросили планирует ли каноникал включать хром и был ответ может быть в следущем году
<[Raiden]> а потом журналисты раструбили что он будет включен по умолч.
<codekick> а ну может быть, это я наверное сам себе жути нагнал
<[Raiden]> впринципе выпилить можно, или ставитьсовсем без гуи с альтернейт сд и наращивать по своему
<[Raiden]> если что-то не нравится
<codekick> кстати что такого нового в firefox 5.0 юзал, так и не понял
<codekick> недавно ставил дебиан ленни указал типа поставить гном и тд. так он вообще без иксов встал
<[Raiden]> я тоже не понял ) судя по 1 скриншоту на целых 2 попугая уделывает фф4.0.1 в каком-то ява тесте
<[Raiden]> Ну, есть такое, могут не все пакеты ксорга поставиться )
<[Raiden]> я помню так же делал, потом после гном-стандарт пакета доставлял ещё xserver-xorg или что-то другое - не помню
<codekick> я после установки занялся wifi`ем, пошол на какой то америкосовский irc чатик задал вопрос, мол почему не пашет, а они мне сразу давай тыкать, типа че до сих пор на Ленни
<codekick> недавно еще такую новость слышал что adobe air под линух больше не будет
<[Raiden]> Ну это нормальная ситуация ) Я тоже не люблю вопросы не по той версии которая у меня
<[Raiden]> про  adobe air слышал. О вообще ипоявился совсмем недавно. И для меня лично не важно есть он или нет.
<codekick> ну я немного косился в его сторону как на платформу для разработки а тут на тебе
<Escsun> codekick, да кому он надо?)
<codekick> кстати новая Win [Censored] будет вообще на html5
<Escsun> аську гонять и все7))
<codekick> Escsun: ну во первых надо было мне для совместимости например приложения которое должно у меня работать на линух и вин
<[Raiden]> вообще про аир только часть новости
<[Raiden]> codekick: читай второй абзац http://www.linux.org.ru/news/commercial/6387254/page5?lastmod=1308749151777
<codekick> мой знакомый который на данный момент на убунту, говорит что было очередное обновление скайп
<jillsmitt> Escsun: активирую способность выжигатель глаз http://itmages.ru/image/view/92041/6eaca307
<jillsmitt> не помню показывал или нет
<codekick> че правда? ))
<codekick> но мне всеравно что ms загнет его поддержку под линух
<jillsmitt> всегда есть сип
<Escsun> jillsmitt, цвета шрифтов на панели не те
<Escsun> jillsmitt, тема не раскрыта
<jillsmitt> Escsun: это было пятиминутное бесево
<[Raiden]> скайп приходил позавчера примерно. Первое обновление после продажи его мс )
<codekick> ну скайп это уже больше дело привычки
<[Raiden]> что изменилось незнаю - редко пользуюсь
<codekick> первое вышло это был скайп 2.2 уже после продажи, но вроде его еще не ms делала
<codekick> кароме джаббер рулит )
<codekick>  кароче )
 * codekick пошел за чаем
<jillsmitt> джаббер не рулит, когда конфы разрастаются
<codekick> да помнится на юбилей подскаста радиот, там человек 700 в чате было
<codekick> и положили само собой
<codekick> кстати кто нибуть пробовал графику в консоли поднять?
<codekick> ну обой там и тд.
<codekick> обои
 * codekick разлил чай
<codekick> черт
<Escsun> codekick, фреймбуффер нэ?)
<codekick> ага
<dionysus> здрасте
<codekick> dionysus: здаров
<[Raiden]> обои лень. я там бываю только когда перенастраиваю что-то в иксах или пытаюсь их убить\рестартануть
<codekick> а меня вот что то сегодня прибило весь день без иксов
<[Raiden]> а фреймбуфер настроен,  через драйвер uvesa
<[Raiden]> codekick: вичат в окне лучше имхо ) можно и в фуллскрин терминал замутить, на 1 из столов
<[Raiden]> так что полезность для десктопных задач чистой консоли под вопросом
<[Raiden]> хотя красиво конечн. в опенсусе 11.04 в фреймбуфере по умолч валлпапер, с  зеленоватыми полосками и ящеркой
<[Raiden]> *11.4
<codekick> [Raiden]: ну я вот щас в консоли открыто irc, аська, джаббер, муза играет, и вполне устраивает
<[Raiden]> а ваще эт омысль , замутить валлпапер и пусть при загрузке по нему текст бежит. Ну а плимут отрубить
<[Raiden]> :) как будет не лень замучу.
<codekick> кстати на 10.10 пробовал плимунт менеджер что то не пошло
<[Raiden]> codekick: а если я тебе ссылку на виде или на картинку дам? :)
<codekick> на случай ссылки есть telnet + eMacs
<[Raiden]> хотя смотрелку картинок выкопать можно, например zgv
<codekick> хм...
<[Raiden]> но я всетаки советую консоль оставить серверам и для восстановления
<codekick> не понятное дело что не постоянно тут висеть, но иногда можно
<codekick> у меня на работе есть сисадмин вернее даже эникейщик, консоли боится до ужаса
<codekick> но centos на сервер ему я всетаки воткну
<codekick> вот удивится чувак
<Escsun> [Raiden], примерно в зенвалке так устроено как ты хочешь )
<codekick> пипец, у чела на выходе выводится сообщение Hello, All ))
<jillsmitt> он из Челябинска наверное
<vdrandom> эникейщик, боящийся терминала - это ок
<vdrandom> ему и не нужен терминал
<codekick> странно что делает apache2.2 в дефолной установке дебиана
<codekick> если бы то еникейщики
<codekick> сисадмини большиство тоже боятся
<vdrandom> в дефолтной?
<vdrandom> а какая дефолтная?
<codekick> ему тока один конфиг squid`а покажи он в кому впадет
<codekick> ну всмысле свежеустановленная
<vdrandom> там, емнип, комплектов 5 или 6 предустановленного софта есть
<vdrandom> на выбор из списка
<vdrandom> ставишь минимальный и всё остальное уже ручками, по мере необходимости
<codekick> ну так вот прикол в том что вебсервер я не выбирал _
 * codekick переползает в иксы
<yurau> на Нео похож http://www.forbes.ru/ekonomika/kompanii/69666-kod-pavla-durova
<Umren> на куклу резиновую похож
<Umren> восковую фигуру
<Umren> перефотошопленную)
<yurau> сменил заставку всех школьных компьютеров с логотипа Windows 95 на фотографию учителя информатики с подписью «Must die» :)
<Escsun> yurau, не хорошо ведь ...
<yurau> шутки шутками но могут быть и миллионы :)
<codeick> mount /dev/lamer /mnt/keyboard
<Guest97751> Привет всем!
<Guest97751> Подскажите, раздел /boot (для запуска grub) должен быть логическим? или это неважно?
<vdrandom> не дождался ответа гость, лол
<vdrandom> неужто спят уже все?
<Infra_HDC> ага
<Infra_HDC> стендбай
<vdrandom> а ты не обзывайся
<Infra_HDC> 0_о
<vdrandom> скажите лучше, чо у нас как ща по нетбукам
<[Raiden]> 12 дюймовые пошли сча
<Umren> vdrandom, ниче хорошего
<Umren> бери планшет
<Umren> вон галакси с2 уже адекватный
<Escsun> Umren, планшеты не нужны
<vdrandom> унылота эти ваши планшеты
<vdrandom> ._.
 * vdrandom хотет нормальную клавиатуру
<Sergey_IT> vdrandom, а лучше - это как?
<Umren> получше чем нетбуки это уж точно
<Umren> нормальная клавиатура на нетбуки?
<Umren> ахахах
<Escsun> Umren, нетбуки в разы лучше планшетов )
<Escsun> Umren, не поверишь но клавиатура на нетбуке рулит)
<vdrandom> Sergey_IT, лучше - as in "лучше, чем молчать"
<Umren> там не нормальная клавиатура, а уг мелкое с дешевым точпадом
<vdrandom> клал я на тачпад лол
<vdrandom> а мелкая - да, неприкольно
<Escsun> Umren, ну это смотря какой нетбук то)
<Escsun> vdrandom, ни фига она не мелкая)
<Umren> меня клавиатура на нетбуках вобще раздражают
 * Infra_HDC смотрит в сторону ASUS EeePC 1215B
<Escsun> я на ней в 120 символов в минуту больше печатаю чем на полноценной
<vdrandom> Escsun, вот ты в теме, присоветуй модельку :)
<[Raiden]> asus tf101 интересная штука
<Umren> Escsun, медленно
<Escsun> Umren, медленно ага
<Drane> по мне так 10-дюмовый планшет лучше нетбука
<Escsun> 470 символов в мин это медленно )
<Umren> Drane, +1
<Escsun> ну что ж печально
<Infra_HDC> чем планшет лучше?
<Escsun> я такой тормоз
<Umren> Escsun, я думал 120 на нетбуке
<yurau> vdrandom, я тут нетбук-рекламу видел. не тегре 5тысруб
<Umren> а так норм
<Umren> yurau, за такие деньги может еще ниче
<Umren> yurau, что это за аппарат? надеюсь на асер?
<Drane> удобство управления, дизайн в конце концов
<Escsun> Umren, тут клавиатура более логично сделана, я спецом выбирал нетбук с хорошей клавиатурой
<[Raiden]> трансформер имеет плюсы. можно брать только планшет, но если можеш ьс доком , то там ещё батарея и печатать опять же с мелкой коавы по всякому удобней чем с экрана.
<Umren> Escsun, модель?
<Escsun> Umren, ща
<vdrandom> [Raiden], интересная, но дороговатая, да ещё и планшет, да ещё и с андроедом
<yurau> Umren, не знаю. у меня все есть. сейчас в инете посмотрю
<Drane> причем адро на трансформере не какой-нибудь 2.2 а 3.1 -)
<Escsun> Umren, http://article.techlabs.ua/img/article/18502/MSI_U123X_keyboard.jpg
<Escsun> Umren, вот
<Escsun> Umren, классического почти типа)
<Umren> Escsun, разделений нет, мне такие не нравяться
<Escsun> Umren, но клавиатура очень удобная)
<[Raiden]> чисто в теории на трансформер можно и убунту арм воткнуть
<Escsun> Umren, я даже терь не могу работать за обычной ...
<Escsun> Umren, медленно и не удобно (
<[Raiden]> летать мб не будет
<Umren> не знаю как ты на ней печатаешь
<Umren> руки маленькие?
<Escsun> Umren, легко
<Escsun> Umren, да нет ..
<Umren> может ты пианист?
<Escsun> Umren, кнопки полноценного размера
<Escsun> Umren, да ну)
<Infra_HDC> у меня ееецп 900, трудно, но получается печатать )
<Escsun> Umren, тока те что выше меньше
<Escsun> Umren, вот на них да немного есть неудобность )
<vdrandom> [Raiden], меня интересует нормальный бук, на который можно поставить нормальный линукс и его ковырять. андроед ломать надо, чтобы в нём копаться
<Infra_HDC> игрушечка ретро )
<Umren> vdrandom, ниче там ломать не надо
<Umren> 3 клика
<Drane> кстати как вам анонс арчоса G9 ? http://4pda.ru/2011/06/24/43440/#more-43440
<Drane> ломать? пфф
<Escsun> Umren, Знаешь чего я больше всего боялся ?
<vdrandom> а покупать за 20 тыщ денег штуковину, на которой ось может не заработать. ну его
<yurau> ну вот например 6500р. http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91013&modelid=6374804
<Escsun> Umren, это клавиатуры - боязнь неудобства ...
<Umren> vdrandom, или тебе именно убунту надо?
<Escsun> Umren, привык за 2 часа и даже быстрее писать стал чем на стандартной
<Umren> yurau, 1ггц ?
<Umren> 8 гб диск?
<Umren> ну нафиг
<yurau> да. дак он наверно мало энергии потребляет
<Umren> маловероятно
<Umren> это ошиба
<Umren> тошиба
<vdrandom> Umren, ваще сусю или арчик хочу :)
<Umren> vdrandom, ставь генту
<vdrandom> лень ждать
<Umren> vdrandom, все остальное от лукавого
<Umren> vdrandom, отмазки
<Escsun> vdrandom, на счет нетбука, посоветовать сложно очень в этом плане ...
<Umren> vdrandom, в арчике ты тоже ждать будешь, если невкурсе
<vdrandom> Umren, мне даже вайн скомпилировать лень - 20 минут потратить
<vdrandom> а ты говоришь, генту ставь лол
<Umren> vdrandom, из аура там собираються програмки
<Escsun> vdrandom, мой нетбук стар, может быть, если будет желание куплю новый зимой ...
<vdrandom> из аура там единицы собираются
<Umren> да ну, полно
<vdrandom> а не весь мир :)
<vdrandom> по крайней мере, из нужного мне
<Umren> я кучу из ауру ставил борахла
<Umren> все постоянно компилировалос
<Umren> Drane, из планшетов я бы взял galaxy s2 тока - самый адекватный
<Umren> или как они там называются
<Umren> таб 2
<Umren> правда пока цена неадкватная т.к. девайс свежик
<Umren> к концу года думаю нормализуеться
<Escsun> Umren, Чем мне не нравиться ноуты, это тем что, там маленькая батарейка, в том смысле что мои потребности куда ниже чем мне требуется от ноута ...
<Umren> Escsun, всмысле? какие ноуты?
<Escsun> Umren, ну я в общем говорю
<Umren> у макбука батарейка офигенная
<Escsun> Umren, то макбук )
<Escsun> Umren, там то понятно что хорошая
<Umren> хз, я юзал нетбук одно время.. ничего кроме негатива
<vdrandom> из аура 42 из 921 пакета
<Escsun> Umren, какой ты использовал?
<Umren> HP mini
<Escsun> Umren, уу )
<Escsun> Umren, тогда понятно)
<Umren> а че уу?
<Umren> они вполне нормальные
<Umren> среди нетбуков
<Escsun> Umren, пробивал на нем работать - впечатления были не очень
<Escsun> Umren, после своего нетбука как не в своей тарелке
<Umren> в любом случае, клава маленькая неудобная для меня, точпад ужасный, комп вцелом медленный, работает не 12 часов от заряда
<Escsun> Umren, клава меньше моей
<Umren> АТОМ - самый оцтойный процессор который я видел
<Escsun> тачпад да очень не удобен
<Escsun> еще эти кнопки по бокам)
<Umren> ну и интел графика доставляет в линуксе
<Umren> очень крепко
<Escsun> Umren, ну не надо на интел гнать)
<[Raiden]> конкурент макбук аиру  http://market.yandex.ru/model-spec.xml?modelid=7013883&hid=91013
<Escsun> [Raiden], чет дорого)
<[Raiden]> пишут самый тонкий , наверное поэтому.
<Umren> [Raiden], не конкурент
<[Raiden]> но вес и харьки норм
<[Raiden]> и время работы
<Umren> [Raiden], те кто покупает макбук эйр никогда не купят тошибу..
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> незнаю, мб
<Umren> да и корпуса у тошиби убожество
<[Raiden]> совсем не согласен
<[Raiden]> скорее красивый корпус
<Escsun> а вообще ноуты сложно выбирать через интернет)
<Escsun> пока не пощупаешь не посмотри не возьму)
<Escsun> посмотришь*
<[Raiden]> http://content.etilize.com/Original/1017300158.jpg
<Umren> [Raiden], рендер
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> фото
<Umren> да, фото
<Umren> на точпаде след от пальца жирный
<Umren> ))
<Umren> если приглядеться
<Escsun> [Raiden], на такой клаве бы я не смог работать ))
<Umren> ну клавишы раздельные
<Escsun> у меня кстати от маковских клав одни негативные эмоции )
<Umren> это очень приятно
<Escsun> да и такой ентер что фиг еще попадешь )
<[Raiden]> вот эти ещё нравятся чиста внешне. http://www.notebookreview.ro/uploads/2011/01/news/Toshiba-mini-NB550D-ofera-o-calitate-superioara-a-sunetului-i-funcii-multimedia/Toshiba_NB_550D_green_capac.jpg
<[Raiden]> Эти где-то по 15т.р.
<Umren> это точно не фото
<[Raiden]> фото
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. это коллаж, на котором фото ноута
<[Raiden]> )
<Escsun> [Raiden], на фото не похоже)
<Escsun> ядовитый цвет)
<[Raiden]> их там 5 цветов
<[Raiden]> *этой модельки
<[Raiden]> http://media.onlinekosten.de/old/bilder/2011/03/nb550d-2.jpg
<[Raiden]> тошиба не заплатит за рекламу :(
<[Raiden]> :)
<Infra_HDC> тошиба хорошая?
<Infra_HDC> как ноуты делали?
<Infra_HDC> на амд попался как-то экземплярчик, снежная буря на экране при запуске живого убунты )
<[Raiden]> в живую я только 1 щупал. Был хороший
 * Sergey_IT  имеет такой и доволен  http://www.samsung.com/ru/consumer/computers-peripherals/notebooks/archive1/NP-N210-JA02RU/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=specification
<yurau> на каком канале можно пофлудить?
<UNIm95> yurau /dev/null
<yurau> sudo mount /dev/brain /dev/null
<[Raiden]> linuxtalks вроде был
<[Raiden]> всеравно тихо
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3nkzjACUG4&feature=related
<Drane> sudo kill all humans
<artus> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/gR60c
<Den57_> indetify ltybc3030
<Drane> блин, а мне юнити понравилась..
<[Raiden]> shit happens (c)
<Drane> но еще нравится гном в MacBuntu и Sn0wl1nux
<jillsmitt> а телки?
<Drane> и телки тоже
<Drane>  Den57, как ты?
<[Raiden]> как с консоли из видео дорожку звуковую сохранить?
<rustam> :)
<Escsun> [Raiden], менкодер?)
<[Raiden]> я готовый рецепт хотел, ладно погуглю )
<Den57_> Кто нибудь знает как у геймпада вибрацию включить?
<hunter-12> всем ку
<Escsun> ку
<Escsun> тут все спят)
<hunter-12> кто знает небольшую консольную программу на с++, в которой можно покопатся новичку? =)
<hunter-12> я тогда тоже спать щас пойду)
<Escsun> hunter-12, иди спать))
<Escsun> hunter-12, утро вечера мудренее )
<hunter-12> Escsun, это верно))
<artus> ну и куда он убег то ?
<artus> Escsun, эм... у мну вопросик по pekwm , по дефолту у него какая то ацкая раскладка , это лечить надо ? )))
<Escsun> artus, в смысле?
<Escsun> раскладка это все от твоих иксов )
<artus> в смысле мне вместо # фунты выдает)
<Escsun> оО...
<artus> от каких нафиг иксов) а по альту зажатом вообще спецсимволы строчит
<Escsun> у меня не строчит)
<Escsun> setxkbmap -layout "us,ru" -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll" -model pc105
<Escsun> сделай это)
<artus> Cannot open display "default display"
<Escsun> а дисплей то тут причем?))
<Escsun> как бы это в пеквм)
<artus> да то я по ссх хотел) все гуд, в автостарт с каким синтаксисом его засунуть?
<Escsun> все таким же только добавить в конце &
<Escsun> как и все остальные проги)
<artus>  в .pekwm/start ?
<Escsun> да
<Escsun> только не забудь ему дать права на исполнения
<Escsun> а то работать не будет)
<artus> чей то оно fbpanel & нифига не подняло при старте
<artus> ага
<Escsun> ты читаешь хоть что там написано)
<artus> Escsun, слушай, а нет никакой удобной генерилки менюшки?
<Escsun> artus, есть но там и так удобно)
<Escsun> artus, menumaker например
<Escsun> но проще с 0 написать
<artus> учитывая что у меня его нет то наверно )
<Escsun> просто
<Escsun> потом удалять лишнего
<Escsun> это больше возни
<Escsun> у меня меню большое
<Escsun> хотя там не все)
<Escsun> некоторые программы на хоткеях завешаны
<Escsun> artus, на самом деле там меню можно забацать за 10-15 мин)
<Escsun> artus, с 0
<Escsun> а так бы я потратил в 2-е больше времени на удаление лишнего хлама, а потом еще и добавление нужных прог и потом их сортировка )
<artus> ога, 15ть мин
<Escsun> artus, там же синтаксис простой )
<Escsun> это не в боксах))
<Escsun> чорт сломит с его xml )
<artus> Escsun, ладно, признайсо де в нем сменить валпапер и попробую с ним разобратцо)
<Escsun> artus, нигде
<Escsun> artus, use feh luke )
<artus> ясно))
<vdrandom> nitrogen
<Escsun> artus, feh --bg-scale=/путь/картинка или nitrogen)
<vdrandom> клёвая штука для управленияволпапирами
<vdrandom> рекомендую
<Escsun> угу
<artus> точно, оно ж у меня под коробкой рулит валпаперами
<artus> ^_^
<Escsun> artus, если tint2'ом пользуешься то только svn пашет)
<Escsun> ниже не пашет
<artus> угу, я в этом убедилсо)
<Escsun> и там еще в tint2 мудреный конфиг надо сделать)
<Escsun> artus, panel_margin = 2 0
<Escsun> если ты используешь 100 %
<artus> хм, 97м метров
<Escsun> artus, как у тебя с настройками там?)
<Escsun> artus, еще одно если нажать колесиком мыши на окне то можно приклеить окно к другому ))
<artus> даже 85ть )
<artus> ыыы... мегатабыыыыыы
<artus> Escsun, это круть )
<Escsun> artus, а то
<Escsun> artus, еще есть autoproperties
<Escsun> в общем чем то напоминает флюкс и опенбох
<Escsun> но еще закругленные окошка можно делать)
<Escsun> artus, очень хорошо работает в этом вме xcompmgr
<Escsun> но совершенно не годиться cairo-compmgr
<Escsun> хотя не тестил темы от кодов ...
<Escsun> может и годиться )
<artus> Escsun, а как заставить п зажатому альту окошки двигать ?
<Escsun> artus, просто
<Escsun> artus, у тебя еще мышь не настроена
<Escsun> artus, можно даже и не так
<artus> логично)
<Escsun> artus, Win + Enter
<Escsun> artus, если держать Win зажатим будет ресайзить окно
<Escsun> если просто нажать win + enter то передвигать окно будет с текущим размером
<artus> ога, есть такое
<Escsun> а в маусе надо поправить пару строк и с пары снять комент )
<Escsun> еще есть 3 любимых кнопки ctrl + alt + delete
<Escsun> это reload конфига
<Escsun> полезная штука, если меню редактировать и где то забыл скобку ))
<Escsun> меню работать будет но частично
<Escsun> artus, как видишь тут даже мышь настраивается гибко )
<Escsun> если будут проблемы с autoproperties там кое какая штуковина есть, которая поможет делать их быстро )
<artus> пака не вижу, пака вижу нифига не маленький конфиг )
<Escsun> artus, да там все просто)
<artus> Escsun, tint2 из свна собирать говориш
<Escsun> artus, угу
<artus> Escsun, svn checkout http://tint2.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ tint2-read-only
<artus> типа это ?
<Escsun> artus, хз у меня в арче проще
<Escsun> но вроде да)
<Escsun> artus, yaort -S tint2-svn )
<Escsun> все дела)
<Escsun> artus, в убунту же в ppa есть)
<artus> Escsun, я в принципе собрал уже )
<artus> работаваеть )
<Escsun> artus, это единственная проблема которую я нашел ))
<Escsun> artus, в целом вм хороший, даже rc версия вышла в прошлом месяце )
<andy21> всем доброй ночи
<artus> Escsun, вобщем его пилить и пилить
<Escsun> artus, да не)
<Escsun> artus, там все просто)
<Escsun> artus, я за 2 часа разобрался )
<artus> Escsun, ну менюшка да, проще добавляетцо Entry = "Skype" { Actions = "Exec skype &" } но клавиши то ...
<Escsun> artus, еще проще)
<Escsun> artus, абсолютно так же как меню
<Escsun> например запуск скайпа по win + s
<Escsun> KeyPress = "Mod4 S" { Actions = "Exec skype &" }
<artus> главное запомнить что мод4 это вин )
<Escsun> mod4 - win , mod1 - alt
<Escsun> все остальное как обычно
<Drane> *убил моль на мониторе, стер отпечаток школьным ластиком
<andy21> когда моль есть монитор - это не к добру
<vdrandom> Drane, /me
<andy21> чшшш
<artus> vdrandom, вот ты мне скажи, hal же не нужен?
<vdrandom> root@darkstar:~# pacman -Qs hal
<vdrandom> root@darkstar:~#
<artus> ))
<vdrandom> мой арчик как бы намекает :)
<Onotole> У меня на локальной машине убунту 11.04 а на удалённой 10.10. Я устанавливаю мускуль на локальной - установщик русский. Устанавливаю мускуль на удаленной - установщик нерусский.. Почему так? И как сделать, чтобы на удаленной был русский?
<Onotole> Доброй ночи всем
<andy21> с мускулем не дружу, но как вариант можно попробовать установить репозитарии из 11 в 10, или поставить один и тот же пакет на обе машины..
<artus> O_o
<andy21> ?
<artus> andy21, а может ему еще и на левой ноге попрыгать?
<andy21> я что-то не то ляпнул?)
<artus> Onotole, у тя деволтная локализация в консоли в одной руская в другой англ
<artus> andy21, ну прям совсем не то )
<andy21> да, мозг отключается потихоньку, сорри)
<artus> Onotole, эм, мускль вообщеть всего 2 вопроса задаеть кажись, типа пароль и еще раз пароль ) нафига там локализация то ?
<Onotole> artus> да просто интересно =) И вот еще вопросик. Время/дата в вебе на удаленной отображается понерусски.. Как сделать чтобы по русски было
<artus> Onotole, в смысле не по русски?
<Onotole> Ну месяц June вместо B.ym
<Onotole> Июнь*
<Escsun> Onotole, export LC_MESSAGES=ru_RU.UTF-8
<Onotole> -bash: warning: setlocale: LC_MESSAGES: cannot change locale (ru_RU.UTF-8): No such file or directory
<User213[web]> HI!
<Escsun> Onotole, ну значит у тебя вообще не стоит русской локали
<Escsun> Onotole, поставь для начал ее там)
<artus> ща будет вопрос как поставить)
<Onotole> Будет =))
<artus> в гугл ))
<Onotole> locale-gen en_US ru_RU.UTF-8 - это?
<Escsun> сколько всего левого)
<Escsun> даже страшно )
<User213[web]> Братва, как поставить разрешение 1440х900?
<Escsun> User213[web], xrandr -x 1440 -y 900
<Escsun> ой))
<Escsun> это ж не то)
<Escsun> xrandr -s 1440x900
<User213[web]> Size 1440x900 not found in available modes
<Escsun> ну не повезло
<Escsun> поставь нужный драйвер на свою видео карту
<artus> User213[web], man gtf
<Onotole> Установил апач - хттпд.конф пустой...\
<artus> логично)
<Onotole> Понял =)
<MATE0> Всем приветы!
<andy21> q
<MATE0> Подскажите, как убрать значек клавы в апплете уведомлений
<MATE0> пробовал это
<MATE0> gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/general/disable_indicator -t bool true
<MATE0> но терминал никак не отреагировал...
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-26
<User213[web]> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English Здесь скачал драйвер, не прет)
<Escsun> User213[web], и так пока я не ушел спать
<Escsun> User213[web], разберем по полочкаам
<Escsun> User213[web], во первых какая видеокарта (модель)
<Escsun> User213[web], во вторых покажи вывод glxinfo на paste.pro
<User213[web]> ati radeon 4850 hd
<Escsun> хорошо
<Escsun> User213[web], теперь надо вывод ...
<User213[web]> Ща, чет качает недостающее)
<Escsun> User213[web], ясно как всегда нужный пакет не всунули)
<User213[web]> Большой вывод, как бы его тебе показать?
<Escsun> User213[web], paste.pro
<Escsun> !paste | User213[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User213[web]: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<User213[web]> отправил
<Escsun> User213[web], Ну, а ссылку дать сложно?))
<Escsun> или мне десяток ссылок пересмотреть)
<User213[web]> http://paste.pro/1999548
<Escsun> User213[web], в общем драйвер работает и ставить ничего не надо
<MATE0> Подскажите, как убрать значек клавы в апплете уведомлений
<Escsun> MATE0, уж точно не ко мне)
<Escsun> gconf не мое)
<User213[web]> С разрешением экрана поможешь?
<Escsun> User213[web], а что с ним не так?
<Escsun> User213[web], покажи вывод xrandr
<User213[web]> моего 1440х900 нет
<Spencer1> настройки экрана в каком файле хранятся?
<User213[web]> http://paste.pro/1999556
<Escsun> User213[web], ясно
<Escsun> User213[web], может у тебя такое  1360x768  ?
<Escsun> User213[web], xrandr -s  1360x768
<User213[web]> не, точно знаю)
<Escsun> User213[web], тогда вот ссылка http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/red-hat-fedora-linux/18219-unable-get-1440x900-resolution.html
<Escsun> User213[web], тут есть решение
<Escsun> User213[web], вообще есть масса решений
<Escsun> User213[web], на тему в гугле 1440х900
<Escsun> User213[web], http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/80658/
<Escsun> User213[web], вот по лучше
<User213[web]> уже раз 7 переставлял систему и раз монитор в ремонт носил, спасибо гуглю)
<Escsun> User213[web], не важно что там написано )
<Escsun> User213[web], просто можно добавить режим 1440х900 )
<Escsun> User213[web], xrandr --output TMDS-1 --mode 1440x900
<Escsun> User213[web], попробуй ввести)
<Escsun> ой)
<Escsun> там чуть не так
<Escsun> User213[web], мож днем если [Raiden] не будет спать)
<Escsun> User213[web], расскажет как прикрутить в xorg.conf
<User213[web]> Ок, у нас 10-33)
<Escsun> а у меня почти 3 часа ночи)
<Escsun> а у него еще больше)
<User213[web]> знаю, спасибо за помощь!
<Escsun> лан я спать
<Escsun> спок ночи)
<User213[web]> Ок))
<andy21> bb
<[Raiden]> gtf 1440 900 60
<[Raiden]> а потом читай как моделайн прописывается в xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> это 100 пудняк меняет разрешение , даже если моник не умеет )
<[Raiden]> ну , всмысе либ опокажет картинку либ оаут оф ренч
<[Raiden]> http://images.stanzapub.com/readers/2009/07/22/3_2.jpg - оцелот
<Onotole> Мне  нужно установить openssl-dev я качаю его с http://packages.ubuntu.com устанавливаю - он ругается на зависимости. Качаю, что не хватает - устанавливаю - тоже зависимости. И так наверное до бесконечности будет =)) Как установить?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30988
<[Raiden]> Onotole: у тебя на компе с убунтой интернет есть?
<Onotole> Есть конечно
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install openssl-dev
<Onotole> E: Не удалось найти пакет openssl-dev
<[Raiden]> в убунте это libssl-dev
<[Raiden]> в 11.04
<Onotole> 10.10
<[Raiden]> ну наверное так же
<[Raiden]> и на http://packages.ubuntu.com нету openssl-dev
<[Raiden]> ставь что я назвал
<[Raiden]> а что собираешь?
<Onotole> А как вообще проверить, установлен ли пакет?
<[Raiden]> видно же в центре приложений и в синаптике
<Onotole> иксов нет
<[Raiden]> или в aptitude search libssl-dev
<Onotole> -bash: aptitude: command not found
<Onotole> Уже ставлю =)
<[Raiden]> тебе надо её доставить либо спросить кого-то ещё )
<[Raiden]> apt-cache policy libssl-dev
<[Raiden]> ещё вроде, там есть графа установлен, если установлен
<Onotole> Ок. Спасибо =) Оказывается всё, что нужно установлено уже =)
<User213[web]> как зайти в /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shenmue> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<User213[web]> Спасибо, а че он пустой?
<[Raiden]> скорее всего ег овообще нету
<shenmue> в 11 убунте ксорг на месте?
<User213[web]> 10.04 у меня)
<[Raiden]> sudo X -configure :1   ; sudo cp ~/xorg.conf-new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<User213[web]> 10.10 сорри
<shenmue> а дрова на видео ставил?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: юзать можно, но по умолч нету
<shenmue> зачем вообще полез в ксорг?
<[Raiden]> User213[web]: стой
<shenmue> [Raiden], спс буду юзать =)
<User213[web]>  <[Raiden]> а потом читай как моделайн прописывается в xorg.conf [10:47] <[Raiden]> это 100 пудняк меняет разрешение , даже если моник не умеет )
<[Raiden]> User213[web]: у тебя нвидия и зааакрытые дрова?
<User213[web]> ati radeon
<[Raiden]> если да, то вместо команды выше можно sudo nvidia-xconfig - это тоже файлик создает
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> тогда sudo aticonfig --initial
<[Raiden]> если закрытые
<User213[web]> ajbjcj@ajbjcj:~$ sudo aticonfig --initial sudo: aticonfig: command not found
<[Raiden]> ну тогда первый самый вариант. Я незнаю что там у тебя стоит )
<User213[web]> sudo X -configure :1 вот что получилось http://paste.pro/1999736
<[Raiden]> всё ок, копируй теперь созданынй файл и потом поправляй как тебе надо
<User213[web]> Дружище, с этого места поподробнее)) откуда куда как и что поправить?
<User213[web]> Your xorg.conf file is /home/ajbjcj/xorg.conf.new  этот?
<User213[web]> sudo gedit /home/ajbjcj/xorg.conf.new так?
<moze> всем привет
<andy21> q
<User213[web]> http://paste.pro/1999774
<moze> Кто подскажет чем бекапы системы лучше делать?
<andy21> symantec ghost какой-нить..
<moze> А стандартного в убунте ничего нет? Типа точек востановления в вин7?
<andy21> не слышал такого, честно говоря..
<andy21> но не удивлюсь, если есть
<moze> лан пошел дальше гуглить, если чтонибудь вспомните буду рад
<[Raiden]> я пользуюсь tar , когда надо по расписанию + cron
<[Raiden]> точек отката тут нет.
<[Raiden]> В будущем будут снапшоты на уровне фс, когда допилят бтрфс
<[Raiden]> почти как откат
<[Raiden]> ушло
<moze> нашел Back In Time, для  десктопа думаю самое то..
<andy21> слив конфигов, которые меняешь в отдельную папку бесценен.))
<User213[web]> Modeline "1440x900_60.00"  106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync куда это вставить, вижу только это похожее: Section "Monitor" 	Identifier   "Monitor0" 	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor" 	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
<vdrandom> ух ты
<vdrandom> а что это вы с xorg ковыряетесь?
<vdrandom> на экране не то разрешение?
<andy21> ну вот, засмущал человека..
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> ну просто подумалось, а вдруг с EDID проблемы
<vdrandom> я в своё время мозг чуть не взорвал
<andy21> 6:40 утра... спааать..
<battlevodka> #!bin/bash
<battlevodka> #synclient TouchpadOff=1
<battlevodka> exit работать будет или я нуб и опазорился? :'(
<dname> Здравствуйте
<dname> столкнулся с проблемой одной оО. С пакетов установил ices. Но теперь не могу полностью его удалить. Каким способом можно удалить полностью с системы?
<dname> + до этого поставил с исходников
<ur5imw>  если папку home отформатировать в ntfs и автоматически монтировать при загрузке , конфликты будут возникать?
<evanation> привет всем! как на бтрфс отключить резервирование места для рута? на ext4 я делал tune2fs -m 0
<vdrandom> evanation, ох не советую btrfs гонять
<vdrandom> был тут один. сбои не мог починить на ней
<evanation> vdrandom, у меня никаких сбоев )
<vdrandom> evanation, это пока. их тулза чинить не умеет эти сбои :
<vdrandom> :)
<evanation> уже год сижу на бтрфс, всё гладко и быстрее экста
<evanation> )
<codekick> evanation:  серьезно?
<vdrandom> клёво
<evanation> серьезне
<evanation> =)
<evanation> только квоту удалить не могу
<vdrandom> а я жду, когда её стабильной объявят
<codekick> а RaiserFS кто нибуть юзал?
<wasteland_walker> есть кто живой
<codekick> что?
<wasteland_walker> проверка связи
<skai> джад
<skai> блский
<skai> от пиджин тугой
<skai> обновили до 2.9 (тож гонятся за версией 3.0 навена)... и он хад все мои кастомные иконки из пиксмапа затер
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/06/25/monster/
<skai> я вот по фотке не могу понять.за уродство дали той что слева, или той что справа?
<dname> как записать в файл file.txt названия файлов с путем размещения? например вот файл: /home/user/dir/music.mp3 и его нужно записать в виде /home/user/dir/music.mp3 в файл file.txt
<skai> man ls
<dname> либо нету, либо я слепой :)
<dname> есть -d
<dname> левое
<skai> ls -R1 > file.txt
<dname> не помогло. С верху только .; добавились
<skai> а ты в директорию перешел?
<skai> ls -R1 /home/user/dir/ > file.txt
<skai> тыж корень тока что сделал
<skai> cd /home/user/dir/ && find . -type f | sed "s#^.#$(pwd)#" > file.txt
<skai> можно так.но это совсем колдунский путь
<dname> ls -R1 /home/user/dir/ > file.txt
<dname> с верху только добавился путь. а перед названием файла нет
<skai> я те второй дал вариант
<skai> http://ithappens.ru/story/6570
<dname> последний вариант помог :) спасибо)
<skai> ты осторожней.если ты прочтешь его вслух - ты вызовешь дьявола
<dname> ок ))
<oloth> доброго дня, извените за беспокойство, можно 1 вопросик по поводу Ubuntu (а точнее Grub)?
<skai> нельзя. иди учить русский язык. потом извИнишься за безграмотность - и милости просим
<oloth> =)
<oloth> грамарнази уже тут )
<oloth> Для поддержки пользователей и общения на связанные с дистрибутивами  Ubuntu темы был создан специальный официальный русскоязычный чат канал #ubuntu-ru  в сети freenode.net. Практически в любое время суток вам там смогут  ответить на вопросы, подсказать пути решения
<oloth> :)
<oloth> видимо забыли написать, что нужно еще хорошо знать русский язык
<skai> oloth: в правилах написано. язык канала - русский.
<skai> !ru
<ubuntuhelp> На канале разрешён только русский язык. В отдельных случаях разрешён английский, например, он может применяться для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<oloth> я думаю тебе стоить поискать другой корм, ты уже слишком жирный )
<skai> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<skai> oloth: будь уважительней. или иди обратно в свою школу, неуч.
<oloth> вот мой вопрос :) если кому то захочется нормально ответить буду благодарен.
<oloth> такая строка в граб у меня прописана сейчас: 	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic-pae root=UUID=55cf3fae-c003-4a5d-9666-326cc442e716 ro 1 splash 440 vga=786 480
<oloth> когда я гружу линух, то грузится меню для восстановления системы
<oloth> 	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic-pae root=UUID=55cf3fae-c003-4a5d-9666-326cc442e716
<oloth> если вот так, нет.... подскажите какой ключик отвечает за загрузку этого меню .
<oloth> skai я вам советую умерить свой максимализм, боюсь что школу я закончи на много раньше вас
<skai> oloth: боюсь ты ее не закончил. если уровень твоей грамотности не превышает дошкольников.
<oloth> skai знаешь чем хороши плоские шутки?
<oloth> их много умещается в твоей маленькой голове
<skai> oloth: а я где-то пошутил?
<oloth> иди троли кого нибудь другого пожалуйста
<skai> oloth: твоя безграмотность - это горькая правда.
<skai> oloth: предупреждаю последний раз. завязывай с оскорблениями.
<skai> oloth: иди почитай правила
<oloth> если вы думаешь, что меня волнует твой мнение о моей грамотности, то вы сильно ошибаетесь
<oloth> ваше*
<skai> oloth: мне плевать.ты либо следуешь правилам канала и завязываешь с окорблениями и начинаешь пользоваться русским языком - либо ищи другой канал.
<oloth> боюсь буду вынужден добавить вас в игнор, юный троль )
<skai> oloth: добавляй.но это было твое последнее оскорбление на канале. я предупреждал.
<skai> @kban --user oloth 86400 выучи правила канала и следуй им. будь корректней и не оскорбляй пользователей, если хочешь помощи
<skai> вечные дети
<skai> я ведь предупреждал.
<UNIm95> skai: надо было кастануть  заклинание восклицательный ззнак ор
<UNIm95> *знак
<skai> зачем?если человек оскорбляет пользователей и не соблюдает правила - его ждет наказание
<skai> ссылку на правила я ему давал
<Umren> установил гном3
<Umren> ниче так
<skai> Umren: крепись. это самая простая часть
<skai> теперь допиливать юзабилити под себя
<UnAngel> всем здрасти!!
<Umren> skai, ну пока неясно тока нотификейшион иконки все с одинаковыми значками
<Umren> а так все ок
<skai> Umren: зайди на webupd8
<skai> Umren: в раздел гномотри
<skai> Umren: там много полезных твиков, хаков и прочего написано
<UnAngel> подскажите, пожалуйста, возможно ли запись установленной системы, так, чтобы в последующем, остались и драйвера и настройки?
<UnAngel> или надо заново все ставить?
<skai> если ты уточнишь, что ты понимаешь пож "запись установленной системы" - можно будет ответить конкретней
<UnAngel> настройки, драйвера, учетные записи итд
<skai> если ты уточнишь, что ты понимаешь под "запись установленной системы" - можно будет ответить конкретней
<skai> насколько я знаю - запись - это процесс.
<Henoxek> может архивация?
<Henoxek> или снапшутинг
<skai> Henoxek: или развернуть на другой комп
<skai> или бекап
<skai> или переустановка
<skai> или обнова
<UnAngel> может, только поподробнее
<skai> или смена дистра
<Henoxek> ну да
<Henoxek> telapate mode on )
<skai> Henoxek: он может иметь ввиду что угодно под этими словами
<Henoxek> *tele
<skai> Henoxek: либатсрал не патчил давно
<skai> telepathy
<skai> Henoxek: флаги неверные:)
<UnAngel> ссылку можете скинуть на мануалы по архивации и бэкапу?
<skai> /etc/init.d/libastral start
<Henoxek> man tar же
<skai> !backup
<ubuntuhelp> Есть много способов забэкапить Вашу систему. Вот некоторые из них: http://retimer.ru/2009/12/backup-utils-ubuntu/ на анг тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi См. также !sbackup и !cloning.
<UnAngel> спасибо за ответы!!
<skai> Henoxek: экстрасенсы:+1 - идиоты:хотябы получили ответ
<w00t1> привет всем
<jet4fire> привет
<oles__> привет
<oles__> что значит например @@ -147,7 +147,7 @@ в синтаксисе патча?
<skai> температура плавки,при которой приваривают патч к проге?
<oles__> возможно)
<Remfan> маленький у меня простой вопросик, настраиваю вручную network/interfaces и dns - нет сети
<Remfan> но, у меня серверная версия, на десктопе без проблем настриавается, не пойму в чем загвоздка
<skai> настройки на !paste покажи
<skai> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Remfan> да банально через nano отредактил, пара строчек http://paste.org.ru/?gp5hjb
<skai> чую я проблема в auto eth0
<skai> b,j ns ghjgbcfk tuj cnfnbrjv
<skai> ибо ты его статиком прописал
<skai> а потом его автоматом требуешь
<skai> это как сказать ребенку: тебя зовут семен, но имя ты выбирай сам
<Remfan> а))) точно
<skai> этож конфиг.тут порядок важен
<skai> !штеукафсуы
<skai> !interfaces
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='interfaces'
<Remfan> ))))
<skai> !interfaces is <reply> Как настраивать /etc/network/interfaces http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, skai
<Remfan> кстати еще вопрос, dhcp  у меня работает если закомментить auto eth0 и iface...
<Remfan> в противном случае тоже нет сети
<skai> мануал выше
<skai> ссылку открой и смотри примеры
<Remfan> окс
<Escsun> Привет всем
<skai> ку
<jet4fire> ку
<Lorgus> вопрос
<Lorgus> был компиз а щас что
<shenmue> чо чо?
<shenmue> бы л берил стал компиз. компиз и остался
<Lorgus> ясн
<Lorgus> спс
<Lorgus> еще вопрос vfat как примонтировать
<shenmue> vfat енто что?
<shenmue> в любом случае если носитель то команда mount
<Lorgus> файловая система
<Lorgus> shenmue, Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdc5: can't read superblock
<Lorgus> shenmue,  драйвер файловой системы не установлен
<Escsun> Lorgus, может то нтфс ?)
<Lorgus> нет
<Lorgus> фат
<Escsun> Lorgus, как маунтишь ?)
<Lorgus> mountmanager
<Escsun> Lorgus, а чего не mount ?))
<Lorgus> а хз как ей пользоваться
<Escsun> Lorgus, mount /dev/sdc5 /media/x
<Escsun> Lorgus, можно попробовать и так mount -t vfat /dev/sdc5/ /media/x
<Escsun> Lorgus, ток папку создать не забудь для начала))
<Lorgus> mount: /dev/sdc5: невозможно прочитать суперблок
<Misha> Hi all!
<Misha> Есть кто?
<Escsun> !ask | Misha
<ubuntuhelp> Misha: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Misha> А может все спят, тогда зачем и спрашивать...
<Escsun> Lorgus, mount sb=alternative-superblock /dev/sdc5 /media/X
<el_doggy[14]> народ как правильно читается сокращение Advanced Host Controller Interface (AHCI)
<Misha> Где я могу взять эту штуку Android Execution Environment?
<Lorgus> Escsun, http://paste.pro/2001058
<Misha> И что? Такой простой вопрос и все молчат...:(
<Escsun> Lorgus, а вообще, тебе надо прогнать весь диск badblocks'ом
<shenmue>  Misha в гугле
<Lorgus> Escsun, еще раз и по русски плиз
<Misha> <Lorgus> а в чём у тебя проблема?
<shenmue>  Lorgus это хард или флешка?
<Escsun> Lorgus, просто раздел поврежден ..
<Escsun> Lorgus, тебе его надо проверить для fat я хз как )
<Lorgus> хард
<Misha> <Lorgus>  в Gparted отмонтируй диск, потом по правому клику в меню станет активна "Проверить диск на ошибки" если что...
<Lorgus> делал, проверял так... нет ошибок
<Misha> Где я могу взять эту штуку Android Execution Environment?
<Misha> <Lorgus> а что не работает?
<Lorgus> не маунтится
<Lorgus> такс... ребут
<Misha> Кто-нибудь знает как запустить приложения для Android в Ubuntu!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<Misha> Ну и чат поддрежки...:(
<shenmue> Результатов: примерно 27 400 000 (0,22 сек.)
<shenmue> гугли
<Escsun> Misha, http://www.openkazan.info/Android-Ubuntu
<Escsun> Misha, 1-я страница в гугле ..
<shenmue> это ж так трудно что ппц
<Misha> Ты издеваешся что ли в гугл посылать? Конечно, я гуглил несколько сотен результатов пересмотрел, надоело.
<Escsun> Misha, а то что по твоему?!
<Escsun> там все ясно написано
<Escsun> даже в картинках)
<shenmue> Escsun, не помогай таким =) есть такие которые требуют что б им помогли и считают что это все обязаны делать
<Misha> Android Execution Environment что не доходит, господа?
<Misha> <shenmue> а ну всё ясно с русским чатом поддержки
<Misha> Вообще не один вопрос нормально ни на форуме убунту решить нельзя не здесь
<Misha> Конечно, я читал ту статью, то что ты мне дал это урезка англ. оригинала
<el_doggy[14]> скажите как ACHI итается грамотно
<Misha> Но мне не нужно запускать Андроид в убунту и потом уже в нём (в андроиде) запускать приложение, мне нужно из убунту, из самой, запустить приложение андроида!
<shenmue> бугогашеньки
<Misha> <shenmue> ну так о чём с тобой говрить...
<Misha> Сплошная школота сидит в чате...
<Misha> А там всего-то окружение и API допилить и можно через обычную java машину крутить
<KyuuBe> какой командой очистить своп можно?
<KyuuBe> внезапно весь забило и все тормозит
<Escsun> KyuuBe, Вариант есть
<Escsun> KyuuBe, но он тебе не подойдет
<Escsun> KyuuBe, если забился своп, значит и память забита ...
<KyuuBe> ребут?
<KyuuBe> память свободная есть как ни странно
<Escsun> KyuuBe, если отключить своп, все что там забито перейдет в память, а памяти нет
<KyuuBe> ааа, знаю вариант этот
<KyuuBe> но оперы гиг а своп на два
<Misha> <el_doggy[14]> Расширенный интерфейс хост-контроллера
<Misha> отмонтируй /proc
<Misha> своп можно вообще убрать
<frakc> есть ли еще какие нибудь драйвера для винды чтоб научить ее понимать ext3/ext4? или как изменить inod-size (mkfs3 -I 128 не работает на уже созданом разделе :( )
<KyuuBe> 2-3 есть
<KyuuBe> на 4 нету
<Misha> есть
<KyuuBe> отстал я
<Misha> стоит поискать на sourceforge
<Misha> Как ещё одну вкладку чата открыть?
<codekick> Misha: где именно?
<frakc> заодно такой вопрос, это сильно плохо если с винды будет доступ к /home убунты?)
<Misha> здесь
<Misha> <frakc> некорректно задан вопрос
<KyuuBe> блин, машина на команду с минуту отвечает
<Misha> <codekick>здесь
<KyuuBe> а, не критично, ребут
<Misha> Вот там наверху где вкладки идут Статус Убунту-ру
<Misha> <KyuuBe> Убери своп вообще
<codekick> а нафиг доступ к /home учитывая то что вин экст4 не читает
<KyuuBe> так и сделаю
<frakc> а у меня хом в ext3 ..
<Misha> Убунту перейдёт на новую ФС.
<frakc> http://ext4win.sourceforge.net/ похже уже читает )
<Misha> <frakc> ещё универсальная была точно 2 3 и 4
<frakc> ) Misha:  ну та пишет что тоже 2 3 и 4
<frakc> тока файлика не видно:)
<Misha> значит она и есть
<Misha> а ещё одна была для extов и какой то другой одной
<frakc> есть ifs  но ему необходимо поменять иноды с 256 на 128 а mkfs3 - I 128 не работает с уже создаными разделами, а раздел примонтирован на /home :)
<GordanFreeman> frakc,  всё работает, как надо. читай маны. проблема на в созданном разделе, а втом, что он подмонтиорван.
<GordanFreeman> в грубе добавь к параметрам ядра init=/bin/bash и спокойно работай до монтирования фа
<GordanFreeman> *фс
<GordanFreeman> !pm | frakc
<ubuntuhelp> frakc: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<Hdishl> Это секс чат?
<Hdishl> Ну и кто девушкой будет?
<skai> @kick Hdishl
<EnjoyTheFreedom> Бодрый день всем! Надеюсь что вы сможете мне помочь: установил Убунту и после того как приступил к обновлениям они зависли и я перезагрузил системно. После, когда я вхожу в систему я вижу только лишь заствку рабочего стола. Могу вызвÐ
<inkvizitor68sl> !255 | EnjoyTheFreedom
<ubuntuhelp> EnjoyTheFreedom: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<EnjoyTheFreedom> Спасибо, не знал!
<KyuuBe> странно, на 11.04 pyicqt не запускается
<KyuuBe> говорит ок и не работает
<inkvizitor68sl> KyuuBe: в смысле pyicqt не запускается0 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> KyuuBe: на чем запускался?
<KyuuBe> на ubuntu 11.04
<KyuuBe> переустановил систему на шлюзике своем
<inkvizitor68sl> версия ejabberd не подходит?
<KyuuBe> и после запуска транспорта говорит ок. а не работате
<KyuuBe> все из репы
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем из репы
<KyuuBe> с гуглокода?
<KyuuBe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751073
<KyuuBe> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> с офф сайтов
<KyuuBe> да и в багрепорте открыто еще
<KyuuBe> python-twisted поломаный говорят
<inkvizitor68sl> KyuuBe: поставь в чрут нормальный дистр
<Lorgus> вопрос.... комп почему то стал виснуть (не ноут) на checking battery state
<Lorgus> rfr bcghfdbnm
<Lorgus> как исправить
<Lorgus> вопрос.. в режиме восстаовления в терминалке вместо букв квадраты, как исправить
<Escsun> Lorgus, ужас чего ты сделал)
<Lorgus> и не говори
<Escsun> Lorgus, в терминале надо моноширный шрифт
<Lorgus> как
<Escsun> Lorgus, другие будут работать через костыль (если таков есть) или же будут квадраты
<Lorgus> если я из режима восстановления
<Escsun> а
<Escsun> англ ?)
<Lorgus> не
<Escsun> ну на русский
<Escsun> поставь терминус)
<Escsun> точнее вообще
<Escsun> это значит что шрифт который в терминале у тебя не поддерживает кириллицу
<Lorgus> я без графики зашел
<Escsun> Lorgus, я же тебе сказал
<Escsun> в убунту я хз как
<Escsun> и бо тупой System V
<Escsun> в арче проще rc.conf ...
<Escsun> а там что то вроде /etc/defaults куда то там ...
<Lorgus> ясн
<Lorgus> как прога называется что б свой исо создать
<Lorgus> из своего линя
<Escsun> Lorgus, dd
<Escsun> !console-rus | Lorgus
<ubuntuhelp> Lorgus: Русификация консоли тут:  http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F_%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B8
<Nor8>  Кто оперой пользуется, подскажите, не замечали, что она что то с шрифтами делает и как это пофиксить?
<Escsun> скрин)
<Nor8> Escsun: Сек, надо найти что-нибудь говорящее
<Nor8>  Escsun:  Ты сам оперой пользуешься?
<Escsun> Nor8, хромиумом
<Nor8> ))) Но готов помочь? ))))
<codekick> Опера на линухе о_О извращение
<Escsun> Nor8, ХЗ)
<skai> свичеровский плач о извращениях?извращение
<Escsun> Nor8, у меня в хроме шрифт 1 )
<Nor8>  Что за 1? Размер?
<Nor8> Или один на все?
<Escsun> Nor8, 1 шрифт на всех сайтах )
<Nor8>  Ай молодца!
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/lulzsec-used-ubuntu-picture
<Escsun> Nor8, надоел вырвиглаз из кучи шрифтов)
<skai> кулхацкеры юзают юбюнтю
<skai> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gmpnnplimbnbmdaigmnajmbdcinhpddj
<codekick> улыбнуло :)
<skai> Escsun: а так?
<Escsun> skai, не смотрел ссылку
<Escsun> лень
<skai> Escsun: а ты нажми
<Nor8> skai: Ну не арч же им выбирать ;-)
<skai> агай:)им делами заниматься надо,а не с аура пакеты собирать
<Escsun> хомячки такие хомячки )
<Nor8> skai: В хроме и так шрифты норм отображаются, а вот в опере как то непривычно, есть такой же плугин для рендеринга, но при включении ощущение, как будто без очков смотришь, фокус размытый.
<skai> опера не нужна
<codekick> опера мастдай
<skai> фанатизм еще менее нужен
<Nor8> Сколько броузеров, столько и мнений,  то есть 4 с ИЕ! :-D
<skai> codekick: веди себя прилично.а то кажется, что ты ребенок, увидевший линукс три дня назад
<codekick> skai: всмысле?
<Lorgus> Escsun, не прокатило по твоей ссылке
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а кто-нибудь из Google Api данные парсил??
 * admin-skif-biz нифига себе спросил...
<Deman333> ку
<Deman333> кто ставил сатаник?
<Deman333> м?
<[Raiden]> кеды активно пилят http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30994
<[Raiden]> Deman333:  Ты первый кто спросил
<skai> artus|znc|: вот я ж говорил - рано чистить банлист от старых записей.вот вернулись забаненные
<skai> Deman333: если ты за старое возьмешься - снова получишь бан
<Deman333> оке оке
<Deman333> я тока хочу узнать посему разделы невидны
<Deman333> gparted тоже не видит
<skai> fdisk
<Deman333> да есть они
<Deman333> я же загрузился с одного
<Deman333> и с другого
<skai> фдиск их видит?
<[Raiden]> я встречался с невиденьем разделов гпартедом , после манипуляций программой акронис диск сюит
<[Raiden]> лечилось тестдиском
<KyuuBe> как можно выпилить гном оставив голую консоль и иксы?
<KyuuBe> или что там в 11.04
<[Raiden]> удали 1 из библиотек xorg bkb ytcrjkmrj
<[Raiden]> или несколько
<[Raiden]> или гугльни вопрос не раз поднимался
<[Raiden]> а.. иксы оставить )
<[Raiden]> тогда 1 из гтк
<skai> взять альтернат и поставить.быстрее будет
<[Raiden]> Я советую использовать то что ты хочень, а гном не трогать. Врятли он как-то помешает
<[Raiden]> Я например сча с кде пишу. И мне совершенно не мешает ни гном ни опенбокс, которые устанволены
<KyuuBe> да необходим был второй комп с гуем, ставил обычнуюу убунту
<KyuuBe> щас хочу выпилить чтоб память не занимало
<KyuuBe> хотя проще установить серверную версию заново наверно
<[Raiden]> набери sudo apt-get –purge remove liborbit2
<[Raiden]> но как я говорил выше, удалять практически нет смысла, если планируется использовать другое вм\де
<[Raiden]> можно ещё удалять переносом списков пакетов. с помощью дпкг всем пакетам ставим флаг деинсталл, а потом импортируем список с другой машины
<[Raiden]> и sudo apt-get -u dselect-upgrade , выпилятся все пакеты которых небыло на другом компе\виртуалке
<KyuuBe> =_=
<KyuuBe> костыли-костылики
<[Raiden]> Это не костыль, а штатный для дебиана способ переноса списка пакетов
<[Raiden]> http://sudouser.com/sozdanie-spiska-ustanovlennyx-paketov-v-linux-ubintu-debian-mint-i-rabota-s-nim.html
<[Raiden]> А.. ну да, для решения конкретно этой задачи костыль , пожалуй.
<[Raiden]> я себе так минимальную убунту делал. Подготовил её в виртуалке, а потом через список сделал тоже самое на реальной ос
<[Raiden]> правда потом забил, не получается минималист из меня.
<BIZZA> привет. как изменить опреленный  байт в файле?
<BIZZA> ну например 1й байт
<BIZZA> очень большой файл
<[Raiden]> hex редакторы не подойдут?
<[Raiden]> а..
<BIZZA> а какой например
<[Raiden]> да фиг знает, давно не интересовался. Любые какие найдеш ьв репозиториях
<BIZZA> а с помощью команд никак да?
<BIZZA> как то с dd замутить
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<[Raiden]> можно, масса вариантов ест ькак, мне просто лень думать )
<[Raiden]> можно и седом первый символ отрезать с первой строки
<BIZZA> ну посмотрю короче. если че ты виноват
<[Raiden]> BIZZA: дд можно, только вырезать он не умеет, умеет только читать. Т.е. можно указат ьчто бы прочел со второго байта по конец в новый файл.
<[Raiden]> только ещё надо задать шаг в 1 байт, по умолчанию 512
<BIZZA> ок
<shenmue> Bumblebee - драйвер для видеокарт Nvidia Optimus доступен в PPA
<shenmue> няшно
<Escsun> shenmue, надеюсь он не удаляет /usr ?))
<shenmue> все сносит кроме /usr
<shenmue> не переживай
<inkvizitor68sl> да ничерта он там недоступен
<inkvizitor68sl> что ж вы желтизне верите
<inkvizitor68sl> посоветуйте ipv6 брокера туннелей?
<damino> народ объясните плизз, на форуме не нашёл, как копировать файлы? :-D
<damino> :-( никто не поможет?
<Escsun> damino, cp
<Escsun> damino, cp file file2
<Escsun> просто пример)
<damino> а нельзя как в wind***s?
<Escsun> damino, а не стой)
<damino> с указанием пути
<Escsun> damino, просто cpимя_файла /нужный/путь
<Escsun> damino, cp раздельно )
<damino> в терминале?
<Escsun> damino, то я команду перепутал с переместить )
<Escsun> damino, да
<damino> мда как всё замудрённо
<Escsun> damino, чем же?)
<Escsun> damino, все просто
<Escsun> damino, ну можно поставить mc
<damino> что ет?
<Escsun> damino, дак кстати tab рулит )
<Escsun> damino, программка )
<Escsun> damino, midnight commander
<Nix-Rom> привет всем
<Nix-Rom> есть кто живой
<[koshka]> здарова
<kelmiir> ку всем
<Lorgus> вопрос
<Lorgus> есть команда fsck -b [бэкап суперблока] /dev/sda2
<Lorgus> что значит  [бэкап суперблока]
<Lorgus> взято отсюда http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=128992.0
<Lorgus> выдает такую штуку в результате http://paste.pro/2004048
<Lorgus> вот http://paste.pro/2004172
<sharikoff> Lorgus: q
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: тыц
<sharikoff> [Green]: тыц
<Lorgus> sharikoff, !
<Lorgus> sharikoff, щас скупаюсь и вернусь
<Desniza> всем привет
<Desniza> кто желает принять участие в эксперементе ?
<Alagos> добрый вечер
<Desniza> по запуску аппликухи на своем ПК
<Alagos> Парни, кто через что трафик считает?
<Desniza> iptables
<Alagos> vnstat-ом один я, извращенец, пользуюсь?
<Desniza> Так  нужно проверить запускабельность игры на компе
<Alagos> Desniza: так он же показывает весь трафик. А если нужно по дням? За вчера, за прошлый месяц? Тогда как?
<Desniza> кто поможет ?
<Desniza> складировать трафик
<Desniza> я приркучивал его с MRTG
<Alagos> Desniza: перейти на венду и запустить игру?)
<Desniza> классно показывало
<Desniza> не под линуксом
<Alagos> А зачем прикручивал?
<Desniza> запустится или нет
<Desniza> статистику по конторе мониторили
<Desniza> раз в 5 минут вызывался скрипт который возвращал трафик
<Desniza> и рисовались красивые графики
<Desniza> Так народ - неужели нет желающих помочь доброму делу ?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Desniza> :(
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: а ты чем трафик мониторишь?
<Sergey_IT> ничем
<Alagos> Понятно. Ладно, поставлю снова vnstat и буду и дальше чувствовать себя извращенцем, зато все работать будет так как мне надо)
<skai>  Alagos ты инка спроси
<Alagos> skai: спасибо, а когда он будет, не знаешь?
<Alagos> блин)
<Alagos> Я забыл как писать в личку через weechat)
<Alagos>  /msg Nick так вроди?
<defdefdef> у меня gparted что-то не хочит работфть стоит ли его прервать?
<Alagos> defdefdef: стремная это штука. Будь с ней осторожнееэ.
<defdefdef> назначил несколько операций первая из низ shrink /dev/sda1 from 70Gib to 30Gib
<defdefdef> сижу жду ещё ничего не выполнилось
<defdefdef> больше часа где-то
<Alagos> defdefdef: а чем тебе стандартная дисковая утилита не понравилась? Она резво у меня работала...
<defdefdef> Alogos: для меня с Гуем удобнее
<defdefdef> стоит её отменять или ждать?
<Alagos> defdefdef: так стандартная дисковая утилита в убунту с гуем!
<Alagos> defdefdef: у меня гпартед ничего дольше 5-ти минут не делал... Но решать тебе, отменять или нет. Если диск пустой - то ты ничем не рискуешь... Почти)
<defdefdef> Alogos: как называется утилита?
<Alagos> defdefdef: система-администрирование-дисковая утилита
<Alagos> defdefdef: правда у меня убунту 10.04 лтс... Но мне помнится что она была и в 11.04
<defdefdef> у меня тоже 10.04
<Alagos> Ну вот, тогда пробуй эту утилиту) С нею у меня ни разу не было траблов. И скорость работы радовала!
<defdefdef> а все нашел
<Alagos> Кто ищет - тот всегда найдет)
<Alagos> Ладно, пойду посплю немного...
<Lorgus> sharikoff, тут ???
<sharikoff> еще да
<Lorgus> сек
<Lorgus> sharikoff, не могу примаунтить fat
<Lorgus> sharikoff, Error mounting: mount: /dev/sda5: can't read superblock
<sharikoff> mount -t vfat /что /луда
<sharikoff> mount -t vfat /что /куда
<Lorgus> боюсь не поможет... щас попробую
<Lorgus> sharikoff, не помогло
<sharikoff> значит там не фат
<Lorgus> sharikoff, http://paste.pro/2005379
<Lorgus> sharikoff, фат там
<sharikoff> Lorgus: а куда
<sharikoff> ты указал куда монтировать то
<Lorgus> а ну да
<sharikoff> ?
<sharikoff> что да
<Lorgus> sharikoff, http://paste.pro/2005382
<sharikoff> ну не фат там
<Lorgus> sharikoff, http://paste.pro/2005384
<Lorgus> sharikoff, там фат
<Lorgus> sharikoff, это от винды диск
<Lorgus> sharikoff, у чела первый раздел нтфс второй фат
<sharikoff> нтфс может быть
<Lorgus> sharikoff, http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=4f0850430970311d98c15f40a52f40f6.png
<Lorgus> sharikoff, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc5 /media/new/ mount: /dev/sdc5: невозможно прочитать суперблок
<sharikoff> так у тя 2 раздела там
<sharikoff> как ей определить чо монтировать фат или нтфс
<sharikoff> а ты монтируешь физический диск
<Lorgus> sharikoff, о как
<Lorgus> sharikoff, и че делать ???
<sharikoff> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount
<sharikoff> прочитай там раздел параметры монирования
<Lorgus> sharikoff, эт конечно хорошая ссылка, но тем не менее.... как все же примаунтить
<sharikoff> со слов если неправильно указать тип файловой системы
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> как раз твой случай
<sharikoff> говорю тебе там не фат
<Lorgus> sharikoff, ну как не фат.. я ж те ссылку на картинку дал... пишет фат
<skai> fdisk -l  и смотреть код фс
<skai> фат фату рознь
<skai> их видов 5 по коду
<Lorgus> skai, не ошибся ^^^
<sharikoff> http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=mount&category=8&russian=0
<Lorgus> skai, чет ниче не выдает
<Lorgus> вопрос.... есть лайв cd мона его на флэху как нить перегнать что бы с нее запускаться ???
<Lorgus> создать образ а потом с помощью unetbootina ???
<Lorgus> наверное так
<XuMuK> всем ку
<red3709> ку господа
<foxtrot> с лайвСД на хард а потом с харда на флешку? поразумевая что на харде ешё нет образа?
<red3709> не подскажите как решить проблему с пропажей шапки окон?
<XuMuK> red3709, compiz --replace
<red3709> не работает
<XuMuK> metacity --replace
<red3709> нет
<XuMuK> тада хз_
<red3709> пропали после включения эффекта куба
<Sergey_IT> red3709, 11.04?
<red3709> да
<XuMuK> ааа
<red3709> м?
<XuMuK> с этого и надо начинать))
<Sergey_IT> red3709, на форуме было
<red3709> смотрел
<red3709> но чтото не увидел
<red3709> и да, я обладатель счастливой видеокарты Radeon X1200 Series
<Sergey_IT> red3709, 11.04 на х1300 пробовал, ругнулось при загрузке, но как-то работало
<Sergey_IT> red3709, и с эффектами не балуйся
<Sergey_IT> red3709, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=152124.0
<red3709> Sergey_IT, сенкс! а эту видеокарту (Radeon X1200 Series) можно как то дополнительно настроить на большую производительность в 11.04?
<GordanFreeman> !ati | red3709
<ubuntuhelp> red3709: Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<Sergey_IT> red3709, думаю менять надо на что то более современное
<Sergey_IT> red3709, поддержка старых карт прекращена производителем (амд)
<Sergey_IT> *(ати)
<admin-skif-biz> Народ, с  Google API кто-нибудь работал?
<[koshka]> приветы
<XuMuK> [koshka], кукусики)
<[koshka]> XuMuK, как твое ничего?
 * yurau online
<XuMuK> [koshka], ничего)) а твоё?)
<[koshka]> печально.
<User112[web]> ))
<XuMuK> [koshka], чо так?)
<XuMuK> ) тут лишнее...
<staff_nowa> Всем привет, как можно проверить на работоспособность fail2ban ?
<staff_nowa> допустим на аутентификацию почты
<staff_nowa> ?
<baronos> Всем привет, направьте на путь истинный... Я не могу выбрать какую ОС Линукс поставить, остановился на Fedora 15 с Gnome 3, kubuntu 11.04 и Ubuntu 11.04 c Gnome 3. Ппц уже голову сломал не могу выбрать. В виртуалке попробовал большинство дистрибутивов. Так как начиÐ
<vdrandom> !255 | baronos
<ubuntuhelp> baronos: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<baronos> ну щас попробую частями написать)
<yurau> baronos: а какие приоритеты?
<yurau> baronos: я юзаю 11.04 с гномом 2. доволен
<baronos> yurau, gnome какой то скучный стал в последнее время, unity мне не нравиться) а вот gnome 3 на fedora мне понравился)
<yurau> baronos: федора глюковатая
<baronos> и кеды мне понравились, вот только кеды лучше ставить как kubuntu, или ставить на ubuntu
<yurau> baronos: гном 3 можно на убунте поставить
<yurau> kubuntu
<baronos> слушай а ты гном 2 на 11,04 через logout выбрал и всё? а то в прошлый раз поставил 11,04 там юнити, выбрал гном но он без эффектов был...
<yurau> baronos: да. классик без эфф.
<yurau> все стабильно и свежее ПО
<baronos> а что скажешь на счет кде?)) или это личный выбор каждого?)
<yurau> baronos: выбор каждого)
<baronos> yurau, спс, хоть как то мозг успокоился)
<Lorgus> эээ а как ... т.е. где сопоставить расширения файлов и проги ??
<welzegor> день добрый
<welzegor> кто может подсказать по оболочке?
<welzegor> в общем установил "kubuntu-desktop"
<welzegor> он не грузит по дефолту весь гуй
<welzegor> только десктоп и терминал
<welzegor> когда при логине выбираю кде-плазм - грузит норм
<welzegor> мне надо по дефолту поставить его
<welzegor> подскажите пожалуйста, где/как?
<welzegor> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<^DEMOSS^> привет трубунтеры )
<welzegor> [23:38:08] <welzegor> день добрый
<welzegor> [23:38:23] <welzegor> кто может подсказать по оболочке?
<welzegor> [23:40:54] <welzegor> в общем установил "kubuntu-desktop"
<welzegor> [23:41:14] <welzegor> он не грузит по дефолту весь гуй
<welzegor> [23:41:29] <welzegor> только десктоп и терминал
<welzegor> [23:41:47] <welzegor> когда при логине выбираю кде-плазм - грузит норм
<welzegor> [23:42:05] <welzegor> мне надо по дефолту поставить его
<welzegor> [23:42:24] <welzegor> подскажите пожалуйста, где/как?
<vdrandom> welzegor, ща придут злые опы с банхаммером
<vdrandom> не спамь :)
<vdrandom> welzegor, в десктоп-менеджере поставь
<vdrandom> по умолчанию
<welzegor> гномовский не разблокируется
<welzegor> а в кедовском нет такого... или я не вижу
<vdrandom> ищи лучше
<vdrandom> смени тему, если в текущей найти не можешь
<vdrandom> можешь ещё попробовать в systemsettings выставить
<vdrandom> если ты kdm используешь
<welzegor> там и ползаю
<welzegor> логин скрин
 * akirich предлагает поучаствовать в кружке "Юный "
 * akirich "Юный экстрасенс"
<[koshka]> давай :D
<DenSpirit> посоветуйте программу для создания образов CD и DVD (в форматах MDS, NRG и подобных)
<akirich> Есть системник, не запускается после внезапного дауна.
<Maratich> в Крыму ураганные ветра
<[koshka]> Maratich, не вижу че то )
<Maratich> за окном кабель мой порвало веткой см 25-35 в диаметре
<Maratich> оке
<Maratich> в Севастополе
<akirich> ой сорри не тот канал.
<Maratich> городе центрального подчи нения
<[koshka]> ладно, в Феодосии нормально :D
<Maratich> Nero for Linux умеет?
<[koshka]> akirich, бп?
<Maratich> мчс обзванивало наши больниці с предупреждением
<vdrandom> ._.
<vdrandom> DenSpirit, зачем тебе MDF и NRG? O_o
<Maratich> отец днем сказал
<vdrandom> есть же iso9660
<DenSpirit> vdrandom: много друзей виндовых
<vdrandom> и што?
<vdrandom> iso9660 и фпирёт
<Escsun> DenSpirit, iso делай)
<DenSpirit> Maratich: свободный?
<Escsun> не надо эти левые форматы делать)
<vdrandom> DenSpirit, берёшь какую-нибудь дискописалку, brasero или k3b, например
<Escsun> после которых надо еще конвертировать )
<vdrandom> вставляешь диск, включаешь.... ?/???????????? PROFIT
<Maratich> с несвободными форматами у свободных программ чаще туго чем не туго
<vdrandom> не, линуксовый неро в NRG умеет скорее всего
<vdrandom> вопрос только, зачем?
<Maratich> да здравствует 42fm.ru потоком ogg/vorbis
<DenSpirit> ага
<DenSpirit> а можно заставить brasero называть образ диска меткой самого диска, а не brasero?
<DenSpirit> brasero.iso
<vdrandom> хз
<vdrandom> ты их в промышленных масштабах лепить собрался что ли?
<DenSpirit> vdrandom: на всякий
<DenSpirit> попробую почитать ман по консоли бразеры
<Maratich> ну может в справке самой программы чтот полезное будет
<TomFarr> рЕКОмендую всем к просмотру 2 раза в день 5 раз в неделю. http://bit.ly/iOMjCR
<shenmue> я и по круче видал
<Sergey_IT> маразм
<vdrandom> годно
<DenSpirit> где находятся конфиги brasero?
<shenmue> в хоме
<DenSpirit> .brasero? у меня ее нет
<shenmue>  /home/user/.config/brasero
<yurau> почему программа service неправильно работает? в --status-all показывает перед saned +
<DenSpirit> где у бразеро прописан стандартный путь для записи образов?
<yurau> хотя сервис отключен
 * yurau ухожу
<shenmue> DenSpirit хм... он tmp юзает по дефолту. но это в гуи поменять легко
<DenSpirit> shenmue: у него там вообще настроек в гуе нету ><
<DenSpirit> пишет в home
<default_> Ребят, помогите
<default_> Я только что установил ubuntu 11.04
<default_> и парралельно поставил Windows XP
<default_> и мне еще нужно ставить вторую убунту
<vdrandom> О_о
<default_> Так вот как переименовить элементы в grub 2
<vdrandom> мсьё знает толк в извращениях
<Sergey_IT> default_, и зачем?
<parfux> всмысле пи загрузке поменять надпись?
<default_> Я же говорю у меня будет стоять две убунты
<parfux> аа
<default_> я запутаюсь
<default_> Но мне обычные статьи по grub не пойдут
<default_> у меня grub 2
<vdrandom> две убунты - это клёво
<Sergey_IT> default_, и зачем?
<vdrandom> зачем хоть расскажешь?
<shenmue> ну назови одну ubuntu A а дргую ubuntu 42
<parfux> ну с той в которой груб поменяй скрипты
<default_> одну отцу вторую мнее
<parfux> и обнови груб
<parfux> если задатся то недолжно бытьсложностей
<default_> + XP мне
<vdrandom> а зачем отдельная ось-то?
<default_> ну как
<vdrandom> админские права не поделили?
<parfux> ну там же все заточено чтобы многопользователей было
<vdrandom> твой прон он и из своей убунты спалить может :)
<default_> у меня не прон
<parfux> а что?
<default_> я имею ввиду что программы и тп
<default_> он очень настойчивые
<parfux> хм
<default_> иногда до драки доходит
<default_> так вот как
<parfux> а ведь теоретически можно root= указать
<vdrandom> так это
<parfux> и будет 1 ядро на 2 убунты...
<DenSpirit> default_: он хочет свои программы, с Qt и KDE?
<default_> я нашел чтото похожее в grub.cfg
<default_> но я боюсь лезть
<vdrandom> а что мешает одну ось с двумя узерами использовать?
<parfux> небойся
<vdrandom> не бойся.
<parfux> =)
<vdrandom> но учти, что при перегенерации конфига оно сотрётся
<default_> и еще как автоматом gnome2 запускать ака классический
<default_> на моей
<default_> Ребят, ну помогите
<Sergey_IT> надо разные компы и проблем не будет
<default_> Мне нужно переименовать название убунты в grub и автоматом загружать gnome2
<parfux> дак давай поможем
<parfux> легко
<parfux> смотри...
<default_> ну как мне сначала права суперюзера получить
<parfux> можно совсем просто
<parfux> ну парольсуперюзера ужен
<parfux> или загрузится с чего-либо
<Sergey_IT> default_, убунтологию почитать, не?
<default_> ну давайтне
<default_> не
<default_> я потом буду
<default_> мне сейчас все нужно поставить
<parfux> совсем просто это поменять grub.cfg но при обновлении grub могут сбится настройки на дефолтные
<Sergey_IT> default_, а смысл - все равно ничего не знаешь
<default_> Я программирую на C#
<parfux> еслихочеш навека то нужно подправит скрипты/настройки
<default_> ну как
<default_> дай пошаговую
<parfux> ок
<parfux> щас
<parfux> скажу чтоза файл
<default_> sudo su?
<default_> grub.cfg 100%
<Sergey_IT> default_, а как с# к убунте относится?
<default_> gksudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<default_> никак я просто говорю, что не полный хомячек
<Sergey_IT> default_, chmod для начала
<default_> if [ "$linux_gfx_mode" != "text" ]; then load_video; fi menuentry 'Ubuntu, с Linux 2.6.38-8-generic-pae' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<parfux1> кароче нет сейчас nix
<parfux1> дада
<parfux1> можеш сдесь поправить
<default_> как и что изменить
<parfux1>  'Ubuntu, с Linux 2.6.38-8-generic-pae' --
<parfux1> на
<parfux1> 'ПАПИНА УБУНТА'
<default_> и как задать аттрибут или что-то чтобы сразу gnome classic не этот gnome  3 запускал
<default_> моя вообщето
<parfux1> ну каккая хочеш
<artus> тыдыщ
<parfux1> рабочее окружение в настрйках логин менеджера меняется
<default_> какое кодовое имя у 11.04?
<DenSpirit> default_: natty
<default_> спс
<parfux1> Naytty Narwal
<Escsun> DenSpirit, мне показалось какое кривое имя у 11.04 ?
<DenSpirit> :-)
<parfux1> а вот круто что по алфавитуу
<parfux1> так раз  и вспомнил
<default_> 's Ubuntu Linux 11.04 (Natty Narwal)
<default_> так
<default_> сейчас еще режим восстановления переименую
<default_> 's Ubuntu Linux 11.04 (Natty Narwal) (Режим восстановления)
<parfux1> тока фишка в том что grub.cfg генерируется скриптом
<default_> нече если много букв?
<default_> каким
<parfux1> всмысле что при обновлении системы он может сбросится
<default_> и еще как memtest убрать?
<default_> ох сцуко
<parfux1> просто удали запись про мемтест
<DenSpirit> посоветуйте консольную утилиту для создания iso из компакт-дисков
<DenSpirit> НЕТ
<parfux1> там скрипты лежат
<DenSpirit> НЕ НАДО УДАЛЯТЬ
<parfux1> /etc/grub.d
<parfux1> поредактируй
<artus> @voice DenSpirit
<default_> от ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ### до ### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ### ?
<default_> у меня просто эта утилита на dvd есть
<DenSpirit> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<artus> DenSpirit, капсить зачем ? тебя и так видно
<DenSpirit> там есть строчка про мемтест
<default_> и на ubuntu dvd она тоже есть
<DenSpirit> и режим восстановления
<DenSpirit> просто проставить false или 0, не помню, там видно будет
<parfux1> ну да так лучше
<DenSpirit> и запустить sudo update-grub
<default_> ### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ### от того до того?
<parfux1> не, выключи лучше предусмотренным шатлвортом способом
<default_> обновление системы или пакетов?
<parfux1> /etc/default/grub
<parfux1> там настройки
<DenSpirit> после того, как внесешь изменения в /etc/default/grub, запускаешь sudo update-grub
<DenSpirit> лучше сам файлик скопировать куда нибудь, на случай, если все пойдет не так
<default_> а вот как сделать дефолтным gnome 2?
<default_> и еще как отключить обновление системы?
<parfux1> в настройках логин менеджера наверное
<parfux1> обновление итак вроде не работает само
<default_> parfuxl, да там есть
<default_> походу убунта сильно изменилась по сравнению с отважным сурикатом
<parfux1> СТАЛА ХУЖЕ!!!
<artus> @voice parfux1
<artus> parfux1, вым без капса не общаетцо?
<DenSpirit> default_: изменилась. стала сложнее в тонкой настройке
<parfux1> а почему капс неуместен?
<default_> да не баньте его, человек хороший
<default_> parfux1, есть скайп?
<parfux1> да
<artus> parfux1, эм.... я даже затрюдняюсь сказать,  может тебе еще материтцо разрешить? )
<default_> дай
<parfux1> hihgnigger
<parfux1> oi
<artus> *у
<parfux1> =)
<aleksei`> мужики, если я создаю в своём профиле папку .fonts и туда шрифты закину, больше ничего не надо делать чтоб система их приняла?
<parfux1> highnigger
<parfux1> добавляйтесь
<default_> вот
<default_> а еще есть для убунты claibri шрифт?
<Escsun> aleksei`, надо
<aleksei`> Escsun: поподробней пожалуйста?
<Escsun> aleksei`, fc-fcache -fv
<Escsun> и все
<artus> aleksei`, все прально
<Sergey_IT> странные люди, один в c#, другой в qt програмят, а комп один )
<parfux1> а вот c# этож какбы от лукавого все?
<DenSpirit> default_: calibri?
<default_> да
<parfux1> или православные тоже программируют на шарпах?
<default_> parfux1, я добавился, подтвернди
<default_> и все таки
<parfux1> непришло
<Sergey_IT> не удивлюсь, что всё это на нетбуке )
<parfux1> запроса
<parfux1> ахахха=)
<parfux1> аа все добавиил
<default_> нормик
<default_> у меня еще вопрос
<default_> как отключить обновленияч
<parfux1> эм
<Sergey_IT> в обновляторе
<parfux1> непонятный вопрос
<default_> ну какой пункт меню
<parfux1> ониже сами по себе не ставтся?
<default_> и как удалить memtest и поменять порядок меню в grub
<parfux1> обновиш список пакетов оно предложит
<parfux1> а без этого никакого обновления небудет
<parfux1> или я чтото  пропустил?
<default_> ну допустим обновляю firefox и grub у меня не слетает?
<default_> Кому не нравится unity?
<DenSpirit> default_: через центр управления "менеджер обновлений"
<DenSpirit> default_:не слетает
<DenSpirit> default_:не нравится unity, запускай в классическом редиме
<default_> все, значит мне это не надо
<DenSpirit> *режиме
<default_> ага бред
<default_> canonial что под мак ось косит?
<aleksei`> а после выполнения fc-cache -fv ребут нужен? ))
<Escsun> aleksei`, нет
<DenSpirit> default_: мне не нравилось глоб меню,я его отключил, если ты об этом. сказать как?
<default_> менджер окон
<aleksei`> Escsun: странно, но в фаерфоксе шрифты не отображаются всё равно )))
<Escsun> aleksei`, перезапусти фаерфокс
<Escsun> aleksei`, и да что бы шрифты были надо плагин)
<aleksei`> ммм
<aleksei`> Escsun: что за плагин? )))
<TomFarr> Если надеть нижнюю губу на голову и резко глотнуть, то можно исчезнуть.
 * artus попробовал, не получилось, подавился
<TomFarr> значит не реско глотнул
<DenSpirit> дайте мне svg логотип убунту, онегаай...
<parfux1> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB:Ubuntu_logo.svg
<DenSpirit> а сам кружочек?
<DenSpirit> есть?
<parfux1> щас будет и кружечек
<parfux1> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/5/54/Ubuntu-Logo_ohne_Schriftzug.svg
<parfux1> такой?
<DenSpirit> parfux1: супер! спасибо
<DenSpirit> ^^
<DenSpirit> аву делаю O:-)
<DenSpirit> неинтересно получится, но фиг знает
<TomFarr> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> TomFarr, Ну понг, и что?
<TomFarr> так, нужен новый IP для роутера... понятно.
<DenSpirit> дайте огонь в хайрезе...
<DenSpirit> у кого есть ссылки
<TomFarr> чего?
<TomFarr> горящие головы?
<DenSpirit> а головы зачем?
<DenSpirit> я аву пытаюсь слепить.
<TomFarr> а. А я знакомлюсь с новелл....
<TomFarr> и оракл
<TomFarr> напечатайте мне буквы - неспящие...
<Escsun> TomFarr, убунтухелп и кансерва не спят, но в отличчии от консервы, убунтухелп говорит))
<TomFarr> Безсонные ночи 1 месяц уже. Я чувствую, будет что-то. Что-то серьезное....
<Escsun> TomFarr, спать надо нормально)
<TomFarr> Escsun, так в том и дело, что я не вижу смысла, лежать сей час там и ворочатся. Я лучше провентилирую рынки большие, те на которых новелл с ораклом...
<TomFarr> Касперыч оказыца вононо шо....
<TomFarr> Продает Маккофе на странице загрузок "Oracle NOW" для Андрбши - серьезный шаг...
<yurau> почему команда sudo service --status-all врет?
<artus> сильно врет?
<yurau> да
<artus> может просто день не сложился, грустно ей )
<TomFarr> может services ей врут? Она просто информацию собирает...
<yurau> ssh остановлен а показывает +
<TomFarr> yurau, может не твой?
<yurau> saned disabled опять +
<yurau> это на десктопе
<TomFarr> ты не думал, об установленном софте? может он доступ дает, например для сервис операторов?
<yurau> можешь проверить у себя. 11.04 классик
<TomFarr> yurau, это прблематично, у меня 11.4
<yurau> просто непонятно тогда чему верить
<TomFarr> верь - novell.com
<yurau> как диагностировать сервисы?
<TomFarr> ну как например с ссш, скорее всего тебе нужно sudo remove sshd
<yurau> TomFarr: я как раз из осусе на бубуку перешел
<TomFarr> как как ручками.
<TomFarr> Зря убежал...
<yurau> TomFarr: у меня в 11 не роботал виртуалбокс и с кодеками проблемы
<yurau> на  10.3 нормально было. только медлненно с пакетами работалдв
<yurau> TomFarr: а как kde 4 вышел начало все глючить непомерно
<TomFarr> yurau, я не вижу проблем с кодеками, они есть, но я использую безкодековые плееры. А виртуалбокс работает. норм. Не работает только вмварь, но это от того что он с шары.
<TomFarr> yurau, кде очень давно не люблю...
<yurau> я покачто доволен убунту. думаю нокия н9 с мего взять
<yurau> в сендябре должна выйти
<TomFarr> ох, я ж наверное виртуализацию проца не включил, после магоси....
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-18
<Onkeltem> Ку
<Onkeltem> Оффтопик. Что может значить фраза: "Сегмент таких клиентов от 10 до 15 к.р. в месяц."? к.р. - это что?
<artus> килорублей
<Onkeltem> ааа... тьфу
<Onkeltem> клр уж тогда
<Onkeltem> ой
<Onkeltem> кр
<hobagos> кто-нибудь использует docky?
<Legioner> Всем привет. Подскажите что делать если multisystem(программа для создания мультизагрузочной флешки) не определяет флешку. Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой?
<Legioner>  Всем привет. Подскажите что делать если multisystem(программа для создания мультизагрузочной флешки) не определяет флешку. Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой?
<andrex> hi
<tagezi> всем привет
<GeoEvil> Всем доброй ночи
 * SergeyIT  впервые увидел кернел паник с миганием индикаторов на клавиатуре (
<postal> SergeyIT: добро пожаловать в клуб
<SergeyIT> в какой?
<postal> анонимных кернел паникеров
<SergeyIT> неее, мне и так хорошо )
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ке-е-ернел, но панИк, без него ты понИк
 * skai-falkorr напевая под мелодию из человека паука
<SergeyIT> шаманишь? Под бубун эффективнее
<SergeyIT> бубен )
<tagezi> хм )
<postal> правильно, соблюдай грамматику xd
<tagezi> так, вотрос.. поставил Гугл Земля 64 бита, не отображаются шрифты... стоит Ubuntu 12.04 64 бита, ставил шрифты как советуется, кто-нибудь сталкивался?
<tagezi> с там вопросом )
<postal> с вопросом там, я не сталкивался, ибо не юзал
 * tagezi нужно больше спать -- меньше будет очипяток
<postal> голова болеть не будет, как шарикофф сказал
<tagezi> может быть,хотя не факт
<admin-skif-biz> как правильно узнать IP собеседника в скайпе?
<admin-skif-biz> послав файл? Что-то не пишет нетстат
<postal> спросить
<admin-skif-biz> Спят все?
<UNIm95>  admin-skif-biz: на хабре глянь
<adskibiz> да везде советы виндузятные
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<postal> в фаерволе посмотреть
<adskibiz> а если файл отправил - где-то должен лог писаться с точным IP кому?
<|rapidsp|> tcpdump
<|rapidsp|> если конечно он не через сервер шлет :)
<adskibiz> обсуждения на эту тему дохерна ,а реального чтот-о нету
<postal> да раньше можно было узнать, у скайпа бага была которая выдавала ip, ща вроде уже нету
<adskibiz> ды вот же..
<chapt> adskibiz wireshark не?
<adskibiz> хз.. я пока с этой темой вообще первый раз столкнулся..
<chapt> adskibiz sudo apt-get install wireshark
<chapt> sudo wireshark
<chapt> указываешь интерфейс с которого хочешь снимать пакеты - и полная тебе раскладка
<adskibiz> в фильтре wireshark чего указать надо?
<Lorgus> hi all
<Lorgus> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/deb.opera.com_opera_dists_stable_non-free_binary-i386_Packages как вылечить ???
<Lorgus> забыл .... =0((( в каком файле репки прописывают ?
<postal> etc/apt/source.list
<Lorgus> cgc
<Lorgus> спс
<Lorgus> тэги не читаются в музыке (кодировка от винды) какой прогой лечится ???
<skai-falkorr> easytag
<Lorgus> спс
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/post/146031/
<baronos> с предустановленной кубунту жаль нет, так бы купил :D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> там всеравно будет пиратский вин7
<[Raiden]> юнити нужно что бы после покупки можно было вызвать терминал и набрать apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> хехе, пойдука я попробую демьяна седьмого на планшетку воткнуть ЖВ
<baronos> :D
<umren> baronosу совсем занятся нечем
<umren> смысла в линуксе на планшетах без софта под тач < 0%
<baronos> угу
<Legioner> Всем привет! Подскажите что с этим делать make: *** Нет правила для сборки цели `xconfig'.  Останов.(я пытаюсь пересобрать ядро по вот этой статье http://ubuntism.ru/2010/02/building-kernel-ubuntu/ ).
<baronos> а скачать готовое упакованное ядро не проще ли?
<Legioner> я хочу пересобрать именно на свой ноут
<Legioner> чтобы быстрее работал(так по крайней мере говорят)
<artus> Legioner, где ты этих сказок начитался?
<Legioner> Что в стандартном ядре собранны драйвера для все возможного оборудования, и по этому тормозит при поиске необходимого для определенного компьютераэ
<[Raiden]> Legioner: http://www.tux.in.ua/articles/526
<artus> Legioner, не неси ты этот бред , и не страдай фигней
<artus> начитаютцо страшилок каких то ...
<[Raiden]> попытка не пытка. Хочет собрать - пусть собирает.
<[Raiden]> Может пригодится потом
<artus> собирать имеет смысл с конкретной целью, патчик там на ядро натянуть который вот вкрай нужен, а не просто собрать ради собрать "патамушта будет самалет"
<[Raiden]> я первый раз собирал интереса ради
<Legioner> Ясно. Скорости не прибавит. Но ради интереса все равно соберу. Спасибо за критику и наставления.)
<artus> Legioner, ну ради просто попробовать конечно соберай, авось пригодится когда нить)
<Kyshtynbai> Кто-нить hetzner юзал? А то они рутовый доступ прислали а карту не почарджили, лол))).
<Kyshtynbai> А вот вопрос: стоит английская убунту сервер 12.04, соответственно русских букв не понимает. как русифицировать консоль?
<Kyshtynbai> а, вже нагуглил.
<go8765> нубский вопрос - как ходить на расшаренную по самбе папку?
<Sergey_IT> ку
<go87654> как в ubuntuone посмотреть расшаренные папки?
<tagezi> всем привет
<yurau> привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34128 - про nouveau
<shenmue> пыщ
<Sergey_IT> тыщ
<baronos> тыщ :(
<Sergey_IT> gaga_rin: привет, чего молчишь?
<shenmue> http://i.imgur.com/2PLXS.gif =)
<Sergey_IT> это оффтоп... не пингвины ж (
<Scrimmer> тсс
<Scrimmer> дай человеку почувствовать себя вне закона :)
<shenmue> зато улыбнуться некоторых заставило
<Scrimmer> http://www.yaplakal.com/uploads/post-3-13400111023305.gif
<[Raiden]> )
<umren> эмблемка на стакане с гитхаба
<Scrimmer> на 5ой минуте прикольно
<tagezi> это чо на него 5 минут пялиться?
<Scrimmer> да, :)
<Scrimmer> у меня так друзья залипали, и говорили мол, оно зациклено. де там?)
<shenmue> http://nord-news.ru/news/2012/06/18/?newsid=32571 еще один оффтоп но я так долго этого ждал
<[Raiden]> наши ученые обязательно это сделают
<baronos> shenmue: затариваешь кладовку провизией и патронами на первое время?
<[Raiden]> я в них верю
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nor8> Так они есть, поголовно пользуются кубунту )))
<shenmue> baronos у меня супермаркет рядом
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> если чо то на ярославке. обзор хороший для кемеров. на открытой местности. можно жить и хедшотить до посинения
<shenmue> кемперов*
<shenmue> я его давно присмотрел
<Nor8> А патронов то хватит? )))
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> там рядом пара отделений миллиции . пл+с внутри охрана
<Nor8> ДА и без еды долго не похедшотишь))))
<[Raiden]> да, в играх есть не надо и патроны не особая пробелма
<[Raiden]> блема*
<Nor8> Обычно патроны и еда в карманах зомбарей )))
<Nor8> И алкоголь )))
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> супермаркет большой. хавчик еда, квадроциклы, шмотки... всё как положенно .
<shenmue> я ж сказал что давно его присмотрел на случай апокалипсиса
<Nor8> Так не ты один))) Или ты в Москве самый сильный? ))))
<[Raiden]> сегодня новость читал про чипы котоыре питаются от костного мозга. Киборги реальенй чем зомби
<shenmue> ну у меня два варианта. либо я живой и знаю где переждать. либо я не живой и знаю где еда. так что в любом случае всё равно идти туда
<Nor8> Чипы пока еще в проекте, а вот зомбари уже в Москве )))
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/06/18/brainchip/
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а вот скажите мне, есть ли смысл в покупке микросд класс10 или пофиг на скорость?
<shenmue> [Raiden] не знаю что тут удивительного. любую эенергию можно перевести в другую . свет в тепло. тепло в электричество. электричество в свет. и тому подобное
<shenmue> обычная физика
<[Raiden]> Ну как бы, тут дело в том, что раньше этого не делали )
<[Raiden]> а на словах то да... Бери и переводи )
<Nor8> Раньше без чипов в голове жили и ничего! ))
<[Raiden]> я тоже надеюсь пожить без чипов в голове.
 * shenmue вспомнил Призрака в доспехах
<shenmue> да будет круто. в сети сидеть через чип в башке.
<shenmue> [Raiden] через месяц на чип линь поставять. вот увидишь
<Nor8> Угу, гугль  в твоей голове )))
<[Raiden]> в фантастике часто мотивацией к имплантации является то, что выживать в будущем будет сложно, а работодатели без имплантации не примут
<Nor8>  И через каждые полчаса реклама перед глазами )))
<Nor8> Или военные технологии, герой бывший спецназ и так далее
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> угу
<Nor8> Чип в голове, генномодифицированный организм и все. )))
<shenmue> уже давно есть стимуляторы для сердца
<Koochy> Товарищи, есть ли идеи как установить систему не имея ни флешки, ни бут сиди, а только второй(на первом стоит текущая система) жёсткий диск?
<Nor8> Так уже для всего есть, можно как конь сутки напролет бегать, только воду подливай! )))))
<shenmue> правда опять же на батарейках. хотя не понятн опочему бы само сердце не использовать в качестве источника питания
<[Raiden]> в сша в некоторых фирмах подкожные датчики обязательны
<shenmue> Koochy плоп либо граб
<Nor8> Koochy: Гугли по ключевым словам, есть возможность смонтировать образ с хдд
<shenmue> есть еще вуби ну это шняга
<Nor8> Да, к грубу прикручивается
<shenmue> так же через виртуал бокс монтировать реальный диск
<Koochy> Спасибо, пошёл гуглить
<[Raiden]> Koochy: гугли как установить через grub
<shenmue> сначала надо граб поставить для начала
<shenmue> исошки кушает только линя
<[Raiden]> и по сети - если второй комп есть и сеть меж ними
<Nor8>  Koochy: На хабре видел мануал
<[Raiden]> 3. лови другана с флэшкой
<Nor8> Или с чипом в голове )))
<shenmue> хм.. я так подумал что флешки и диски это слишком банально для нас =)
<Koochy> нашёл мануальчик http://habrahabr.ru/post/67192/  ща попробуем)
<Nor8> Там другой есть, попроще, без скриптов и так далее
<shenmue> "Нужно, используя уже установленную Ubuntu..."
<Koochy> shenmue: ну я в ней уже да)
<shenmue> а ну тогды всё ок
<Nor8> http://habrahabr.ru/post/118472/   Вот простенький способ загрузки, если монтировать на другой раздел, то можно с него и поставить видимо
<Nor8> А, там и мануал есть, как ставить
<Koochy> вау
<Koochy> красота вообще
<[Raiden]> имея альтернейт и груб можно ставиться  - это точно.
<[Raiden]> остальное хз
<Koochy> вот уж точно "образ диска" в полном смысле
<shenmue> ага.сразу видно что дебил. у самого кубунту и на юнити хочеть посмотреть
<[Raiden]> ты сам то понял чего сказал? )
<shenmue> про статью на хабре. у чела кубунту. а хочет юнити. зачем вторую ось то ставить?
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> Он не знал, что это только разные де ))
<Nor8> Но метод работает,  я сам проверял ))
<[Raiden]> ну всякое бывает. Может мусора не хотел
<[Raiden]> у меня ест ьнапример отдельные виртуалки с кубунтой и  убунтой, хотя тоже мог доставить и всё
<shenmue> ну понимаю когда мусора не хочеться но есть же aptitude
<Nor8> Он про него тоже не знал )))
<shenmue> ну и кто он?
<Nor8> юзер обычный, не пуганный )))
<shenmue> о нашел. искал у себя в заметках рецепт как грабом исошки монтировать. дата Вторник, 19 октября 2010 г.
<shenmue> кстати рекомендую zim для заметок. полезная утилитка. а заметки в убунту ван либо в дробокс хранить
<Nor8> Для гнома?
<shenmue> не знаю
<shenmue> зим вообще вроде как вики сеебя ведет. то есть сам ссылки на слова делаешь. но я юзаю потому что там удобно дерево каталогов создавать
<Sergey_IT> dmay, привет
<dmay> Sergey_IT: re
<umren> заметки нафига нужны ваще?
<umren> не понимаю этого тренда
<umren> dmay: позорник вернулся?)
<Sergey_IT> dmay,  ты чего то молчишь
<dmay> о, и umren тут. срачик?
<umren> вынь8 уже поставил?
<dmay> umren: цыц ругаться, я мимипрохоил :Р
<Sergey_IT> да он уже на маке наверно
<umren> нее, он раб
<umren> там за маки палец отрубают
<umren> за линукс - голову
<dmay> umren: не, ещё не поставил, 60%... http://screencast.com/t/mc4PaCKzg
<umren> telepathy is strong with this one
<umren> mac os x lion
<umren> ubuntu lamp dev
<umren> а как же "апачик через сигвин" ?
<dmay> макось померла после обновления, ламп не включался хз сколько )
<umren> 2 vmac
<dmay> боян, иис из вебматрикса
<umren> 2 виртуалки мака у виндофага - это перебор
<dmay> не, ну надо бу было выяснить, чего вы все её так облизываете
<umren> позор.
<dmay> а то вдруг стая мух - и не ошибаются
<dmay> а вообще, что за дешёвые вбросы? хоть бы что нового придумал
<umren> а че придумывать, у мс все и так по наклонной катица
<dmay> лицорука
<dmay> а вообще, что то я от вас линуксоидов на днях хотел....
<dmay> но нипомню
<umren> венда в облаке - это тоже такой мега фейл
<umren> за теже ресурсы что на линуксе двойная цена
<umren> оок
<umren> dmay so?
<dmay> umren: помнишь, в твиттере я сокрушался, что тут ничего нового не бывает?
<doronskiy> dmay: а где bolgenos?
<dmay> ты это наилучшим образом доказываешь ;)
<umren> dmay это тебе так кажется. сам виртуалками обвешался, сидишь ищешь лучший мир :D
<Sergey_IT> doronskiy, за это слово здесь банят
<dmay> я не ищу, я беру от них всех всё лучшее 8]
<doronskiy> и что все-таки лучшее?
<dmay> лучшее это счет в банке с кучей нулей
<doronskiy> 0.00000..
<umren> ;)
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> хотя ноль это явно лучше чем минус )
<doronskiy> Sergey_IT: банить лучше все-таки за контекст, чем страдать паранойей и удивляться, куда подевался весь народ)
<Sergey_IT> doronskiy, всех банить! )...
<dmay> я понял. мс активно продвигает консольк в админские массы. ибо оформление 8 сервера это ядерный трындец.
<doronskiy> те же самые мысли у меня были при виде unity..
<umren> dmay: активно продвигает линукс?
<umren> это да ;/ они сами себе буратины
<tagezi> мс создала какойто проект по поддержанию мс приложений под линухой )
<umren> хиперв
<tagezi> эм? )
<umren> hiv :D
<umren> hyper-v ихняя дурацкая виртуализация
<umren> ты про это говоришь
<tagezi> незнаю.. про что я говорю.. я заголовок новости прочел, поржал и закрыл вкладку )
<umren> да эт с любыми новостями про мс так)
<umren> поржал, закрыл вкладочку
<tagezi> но скайп выйпусти наконец релиз )
<tagezi> наконец-то не бета.. а типа полноценная прога )
<dmay> дадада, нищеброды панике, им теперь будут рекламу показывать
<umren> dmay а че там за деньги можно рекламу убрать?
<dmay> там достаточно иметь денег на счету, и вообще никакой рекламы не видеть
<umren> хм.. тогда паника не понятна, нищеброд может положить доллар )
<dmay> нет, не может. на то он и нищеброд.
<dmay> даже если у него миллион будет, фиг он что положит. а вопить про - так это всегда пожалуйста.
<umren> ну ладно, меньше людей скайпом пользоваться будет
<umren> этож хорошо
<tagezi> у меня рекламы нет
<tagezi> а потом, кто запрещает банить рекламу? )) мы же в линухе.. если нельзя поменять скайп, то можно просто напилисть фильтры на него )
<umren> это не тру вей
<tagezi> да, нет у меня рекламы в нём
<tagezi> чо пугаете зря.. ) я уже отвык от рекламы совсем )
<umren> рекламендатели негодуют )
<tagezi> это их проблема, если честно, что они там делают )
<umren> ща реклама везде.. надо же тебе впихнуть вещи которые тебе нафиг не нужны
<tagezi> некоторые сайты научились сеять фильры, и не показывать инфу если у тебя включен антирекламный фильтр
<umren> некоторые сайты хитрые, на одном адблок не работает )
<tagezi> ну, с ними как с мс новостями, поржал - закрыл)
<tagezi> вконце концов.. если скайп савсем хаметь начнёт, сделаем консольный скап, пусть подавяться )))
<umren> скайпом мир не заканчивается
<tagezi> ну.. да )) тоже правда)
<tagezi> гугл без рекламы позволяет пользоваться гтолком ))
<tagezi> а там видео теперь в линухе вроде работает )
<umren> давно
<dmay> нате вам на ночь http://live.theverge.com/microsoft-live-blog-tablet-announcement/
<umren> кто то смотрит лив от мс?
<umren> o_O
<dmay> хотя похоже мс всех просто протроллили XD
<dmay> umren: чуть чуть внимательней урл прочитай )
<dmay> короче мс запилили свой айпадик с клавиатурой на магнитике. а балмер всё таки няшка :3
<umren> no1 cares
<dmay> не, клавиатура реально няшная
<dmay> ещё-б догадались бы первыми матовым сделать - вообще было бы ъ
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-19
<markmx> здаровка всем, как бы мне впн заюзать? нету вкладки такой в сетевых подключениях
<markmx> зы.. .я в минте
<sharikoff> pptp-client
<sharikoff> и настраивать настраивать....
<markmx> в общем, накрутил в дебианской впске pptp все настроил по мануалам, но завепенится не могу потом из дома... тупо пишет фейлед и все
<slycelote> markmx, пакет network-manager-pptp установлен?
<markmx> да, установлен полный кдлиентский пакет
<slycelote> markmx, почему тогда "нету вкладки такой в сетевых подключениях"?)
<markmx> уже есть
<slycelote> а, тогда хз)
<markmx> вообще ни в какую не очет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> утро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть большая разница связки hostapd+bind9+dhcpd или hostapd+dnsmasq?
<sharikoff> с биндом гибче
<Tmin10> подскажите, а что делает команда compiz --replace?
<Tmin10> а то у меня стали пропадать заголовки окон, а этой командой всё восстанавливается
<|rapidsp|> реплейсит компиз
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<SergeyIT> ку
<baronos> хола)
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> здравствуйте
<baronos> салам
<SergeyIT> скромнее надо быть
<Gordio> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Gordio, Понг.
<Gordio> Добрый день.
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> у меня вопрос
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> чем отличается ubuntu от linux?
<Gordio> PAM3AH_KADb|POB, совсем чтоль? Это одно и то же
<baronos> линукс это ядро, убунту это дистибутив работающий на ядре линукс
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> мне просто брат сказал, что линукс лучше чем виндовс. Я установил убунту - и пока не заметил что-то
<Gordio> PAM3AH_KADb|POB, а ты компилярил?
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> Gordio: в смысле?
<Gordio> на линуксе нужно компилить и тогда виндовст станет хуже
<andrex> PAM3AH_KADb|POB: ты суда дискуссии разводить пришел или как?
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> andrex: нет, конечно)))))
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> я просто спрашиваю про убунту
<baronos> надо у брата твоего спрашивать чем лучше. каждый для своих целей его выбирает.
<umren> PAM3AH_KADb|POB под линукс нет игр, так что удаляй
<Gordio> baronos, а для каких целей линукс, а для каких убанта?
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> объясни пожалуйста по понятней
<Gordio> PAM3AH_KADb|POB, сказали же. это одно и то же
<Gordio> название просто разное
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> Gordio: тогда почему пишут в названии ubuntu linux, а не linux linux?
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> или ubuntu ubuntu
<SergeyIT> PAM3AH_KADb|POB, зачем тебе комп?
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> SergeyIT: ну как)))
<umren> !ops
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ops'
<umren> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<umren> в игрушки поиграть, вконтакте посидеть
<umren> у него еще есть какие то применения?)
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> ну не только
<umren> кино пиратское посмотреть
<SergeyIT> PAM3AH_KADb|POB, поконкретнее
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> я начинающий програмист, и мне сказали что на линуксе оно лучше
<SergeyIT> PAM3AH_KADb|POB, что лучше?
<umren> наврали
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> кто?
<andrex> думай головой, а не чем ты подумал
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> andrex: я нормально подумал
<Gordio> PAM3AH_KADb|POB, оно таки лучше, я вам говорю
<umren> PAM3AH_KADb|POB: ладно открою тайну, твой брат прав, линукс лучше всем чем виндовс
<Gordio> andrex, не троль человека. Он пришел с вопросом, а ты так.
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> просто виндовс глючный и это все знают - я думал что линукс не тормозит так же. А он тоже тупит чтото
<Gordio> PAM3AH_KADb|POB, ты поставил не линукс
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> а что?
<Gordio> А "линдовс".
<andrex> Gordio: слушаюсь, хозяин)
<Gordio> установи арчлинукс и будь счастлев ;)
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> у вас тут все такие?
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> я же новичек, а вы все тут пытаетесь меня задеть както
<umren> привыкай
<umren> в армии духов тоже бьют)
<andrex> это проверка на, силу воли
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> у меня между прочем 1 разряд побоксу
<umren> да, выходи на мост
<umren> будем махаться
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> какой мост?
<umren> какой у тебя рядом?
<andrex> да я в армейке снайпером был, выходи на мост))
<mva> @mode +v andrex
<mva> @mode +v umren
<mva> @mode +v umren Gordio
<mva> @mode +v umren PAM3AH_KADb|POB
<andrex> во
<umren> аж 3 раза)
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> что это было?
<mva> и да, PAM3AH_KADb|POB, смени ник.
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> mva: чем тебе ненравится РАМЗАН КАДЫРОВ?
<mva> мне не нравится что какой-то левый Вася с улицы берёт себе в ник чужое имя, не принадлежащее ему
<mva> это называется сквоттерство
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> ну этоже ник. а не имя
<mva> PAM3AH_KADb|POB: тем не менее. Сейчас грина натравлю
<mva> он меня даже за антихриста банил
<SergeyIT> PAM3AH_KADb|POB, у тебя в голове каша: линукс-убунта, ник-имя  - почитай, разберись
<Gordio> За кого? =\
<mva> а это - вообще несуществующий персонаж
<andrex> PAM3AH_KADb|POB: так, что ты новичёк я понял, что ты "программист" тоже, теперь вопрос, на чём программируеш?
<_Ice_> о) а как сейчас именуется антихрист?
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> я на пХП
<umren> а че это
<Gordio> PAM3AH_KADb|POB, Пхп пишется.
<PAM3AH_KADb|POB> ну ты не знаешь?
<Gordio> Первая всегда с большой.
<andrex> мда, программист)) на пхп хоть на чём незнаю кто тебе советы такие даёт
<mva> @mode +v Gordio
<SergeyIT> так на php удаленно надо... я так когда-то программил
<andrex> ухты
<andrex> mva: kban [<channel>] [--{exact,nick,user,host}] <nick> [<seconds>] [<reason>] также ban
<mva> andrex: и? :)
<mva> Gordio_: как дела? :)
<andrex> ну я смотрю ты, чёто пытаешся както странно банить я просто подумал что ты параметры забыл
<mva> нет, баны вовсе не странные :)
<mva> !sq
<ubuntuhelp> Как правильно задавать вопросы: http://parallel.ru/cluster/smart-questions-ru.html
<andrex> мда, точно не странные, походу у меня склероз(
<SergeyIT> andrex, нет у тебя этого, ты еще помнишь как это называется ;)
<andrex> ))
<mva> или даже...
<mva> таки не :(
<SergeyIT> шаман сегодня бубен забыл?
<mva> не :)
<mva> просто у форвардинга ограничение, что тот, кто ставит форвардинг должен иметь опа на канале куда будет форвардинг
<mva> или тот канал должен иметь +F
<trancecore> test
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore, Ну понг, и что?
<trancecore> в 12.04 постоянно сбиваются настройки раскладки, возможно это както исправить ?
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<admin-skif-biz> подскажите, какая-то прога есть для захвата видео с экрана. Ну например чтоб видео скайпа записать
<_d4vid> admin-skif-biz, recordmydesktop
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, кричалку свою измени при выходе (exit которая), а то больно в глаза бросается (
<admin-skif-biz> ОК, сорри. .забыл совсем )
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT, привет ;)
<SergeyIT> привет
<Onkeltem> Ку
<Onkeltem> Народ, а что, есть только nVidia и ATI? Я вот хочу компик с тремя мониторами, мне выбирать только из nVidia?
<_d4vid> http://penreturns.rc.my/2012/06/how-to-remove-old-kernel-on-ubuntu.html
<Onkeltem> подразумевается _стабильная_ работа под Убунтой
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, на форуме глянь
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: на каком? что искать?
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: за последние месяца 3 я задвал вопрос про конфу на трех мониках раз наверное двадцать. Никто пока ничего не сказал.
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: как если бы я хотел чего-то из ряда вон выходящего
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, http://forum.ubuntu.ru - в поиске "три монитора"
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: понятно, что ничего там нет
<Onkeltem> Отправил запрос в саппорт nVidia, с вопросом: какие карты поддерживают 3 монитора в TwinView, так как полагаю, что именно это определит успех проекта
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, на других сайтах посмотри
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: мне кажется самое верное - договоритсья с магазином, чтобы они дали карточки на тестирование.
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, разумно,  попробуй
<Onkeltem> А, впрочем, даже договариваться не надо - у нас же сейчас можно просто вернуть товар и сказать "у меня не заработало"?
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: с недавних пор у nvidia в совсем свежих дровах randr поддерживается вместо twinview
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: просвяти плз, что это?
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: randr - общелинуксовый механизм работы с мониторами
<Civil|2> грубо говоря
<Civil|2> переключать режимы, многомониторность и т.п.
<Civil|2> twinview это был костыль, т.к. нвидии не хватало (непонятно почему) API Randr 1.2 и младше и они все ждали когда будет Randr 1.4
<Civil|2> а потом плюнули и сделали Randr 1.3 у себя
<Civil|2> фактически в ubuntu 12.04 должно работать, если поставить драйвера 302.xx
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: и кстати, этот TwinView меня конфьюзит: вроде бы на винде это значило, что у тебя на двух мониках - одно изображение. Сейчас у меня выбран как раз TwinView, но работает так, как я и хочу: имею один десктоп, но окна "знают" своё место. Ну, то есть, тулбаÑ
<Onkeltem> не порезалось сообщение? :)
<SKonst> Civil|2, да ты знаток, как я погляжу
<SKonst> Onkeltem, порезалось
<Civil|2> а не, они таки 1.2 и 1.3 сделали
<SKonst> Ну, то есть, тулба�
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: и кстати, этот TwinView меня конфьюзит: вроде бы на винде это значило, что у тебя на двух мониках - одно изображение.
<Onkeltem> Сейчас у меня выбран как раз TwinView, но работает так, как я и хочу: имею один десктоп, но окна "знают" своё место. Ну, то есть, тулбар к примеру не растягивается на 2.
<Onkeltem> И Gnome 3 кстати опредляет это как 1 дисплей
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: спасибо, буду иметь ввиду!
<Civil|2> SKonst: у меня нвидия дома, просто слежу за изменениями
<Onkeltem> Вчера мне рассказали одну удивительную вещь. Вот, хочу у вас уточнить.
<Onkeltem> Короче, я хочу брать HDD на 15000 rpm. Но все винты с такими оборотами - SAS. И вот вчера один чел мне сказал, что я могу спокойно врубать SAS в SATA 3. У меня как камень с души - матерей SAS нет десктопных
<SKonst> Civil|2, у меня тоже нвидия дома. но я не слежу :)
<Onkeltem> SKonst: bro! :D
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: зачем тебе дома сас-диск?
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: ты задом наперед читаешь? :)
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_attached_SCSI
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: мне нужны 15000 rpm
<Onkeltem> Надеюсь это не вызывает вопроса?
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: "but SAS drives may not be connected to SATA backplanes"
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: мне просто интересно зачем
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: чтобы было быстро. Ваш Кеп.
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: ssd
<UNIm95> Onkeltem: Причем в РАИД-0
<UNIm95> скорости будет....
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: я не хочу, чтобы у меня данные накрылись через год
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: SSD диски достаточно надежны, чтобы при разумных нагрузках оно работало долго
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: вот я не уверен, что у меня разумные нагрузки.
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: у меня есть ссдшка, на которой за 6147 часов было записано 4190026*32MB, считано 1145148*32MB, при этом ресурс её израсходован на 65%
<Civil|2> считай сам дальше
<Onkeltem> И как-то мне не хочется жить на системе с вырубленным atime...
<Onkeltem> Хотя, я и не знаю, зачем он мне по сути то
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: мне ни о чем не говорят эти цифры :)
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: на 300ГБ ссдшку было записано 128ТБ уже, при этом это меньше половины её ресурса
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: я хотел SSD под /, и /usr заюзать, да. Под /var/ - HDD SATA. И вот недавно начал грезить о замене на 15 krpm
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: это на ext4?
<Onkeltem> UNIm95: кстате, как интересно RAID-0 поможет ускорить время доступа к файлу?
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: да. На нее просто постоянная запись идет со скоростью 6 мб в секунду, на протяжении 200 с лишним дней
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IVpOyKCNZYw :)
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: дома ты врядли такую нагрузку создашь
<Onkeltem> s/ускорить/уменьшить/
<UNIm95> Onkeltem: да но надежности тупо нет
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: ссдшка - intel 320, 300GB
<artus> UNIm95, ща надежности и в хдд нет LD
<UNIm95> artus:  есть!
<Civil|2> по цене правда она дороже сас-диска
<artus> UNIm95, ну как повезет ) у народа вон через пол года сыпатцо начинают
<UNIm95> artus:  мы с другом ссд за неделю убили к чертям. винты в 5-ом реиде уже год держатся
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: я готов в любой момент пересмотреть конфигурацию того, что хочу купить. Вот смотри, особенность использования компа у меня такова, что у меня крутится mysql, в основном под Drupal-ные проекты, которых штук 20-30, и каждый из которых - это десятки Ñ
<Civil|2> UNIm95: зависит от нагрузки
<artus> Civil|2, ну под системный взять 64 для скорости норм
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: после "это десятки" повтори
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: скажем, мне нужна выскоая производительность в том, чтобы некешированные сайты быстрее открывались, чтобы Eclipse не тормозил на таких безумных проектах.
<Onkeltem>  это десятки тысяч файлов.
<UNIm95> Onkeltem:  добавь оперативки лучше
<UNIm95> гигов до 16
<Onkeltem> UNIm95: эээта несомненно!
<Onkeltem> Да, по ходу наколол меня чувачок вчера с этим втыканием SAS в SATA 3 :( Блин. Тогда наверное надо забыть про SAS.
<Onkeltem> Потому как есть всего несколько матерей, которые "типа" десктопные (от ASUS в частности), но с 1366 сокетом, что как бы намекае, что i7 туда уже не воткнешь, а Xeon... ну вы поняли
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: насчет intel 320 - а чего не 510,
<Onkeltem> ?
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: скорее наоборот
<Onkeltem> Безумные цены...
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: просто у меня есть Intel 320 и нет Intel 510
<Civil|2> все банально )
<Civil|2> точнее есть в пределах доступности intel 320, intel x-25, и какой-то самсунг
<Onkeltem> Я слышал, опять же из непроверенных источников, что OCZ надо брать - дескать они дешевле, и ничем не хуже Intel
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: я не за свои деньги покупаю ) что дали то и использую
<Civil|2> а почему конкретно в этом случаи intel - как я понимаю банально гарантия у intel больше
<Civil|2> но сам не пытался сравнивать. Домой бы себе купил что-то попроще )
<Onkeltem> Некоторые черти на market.ya.ru удвиляются своей тупизной. Вот пишет человек отзыв, и в разделе Недостатки: малый объем
<Onkeltem> ну как так то?!
<Onkeltem> удивляют*
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: недостаток? недостаток )
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: ага, так вот вы какие - 120 Гб!
<Onkeltem> А может взять SAS контроллер просто? Хммм
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: ты определись с тем, что тебе нужно получить в итоге
<Civil|2> отсюда и будет вывод
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: у тебя какие задачи лягут на новый диск?
<Civil|2> только запуск софта?
<Civil|2> или ты держишь production-сайты там же?
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: тачка, которая стабильная и быстрая. Да, запуск софта в основном. Но там еще и работа с графикой. Нет, не держку - это девелоперская тачка.
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: купи ссдшку на 60-90ГБ, OCZ Agility какую-нибудь
<Civil|2> или как оно там
<Civil|2> если сомневаешься в ССД - оставляешь свой винт и ночью бэкапы делаешь на него
<Civil|2> или раз в 5-6 часов
<Civil|2> будет проще и дешевле
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: цена Agility 3 порядка 3 тысяч рублей в розницу
<Civil|2> а эффекта "у меня все летает" будет больше, чем от сас-диска
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: угу, наверное так
<tagezi> всем привет
<yurau> tagezi: привет
<tagezi> yurau: с добрым утром )
<yurau> я сначала хотел тебе ответить но пот ом увлекся инетом)
<tagezi> несего там делать )
<tagezi> ч*
<yurau> tagezi: у тебя по убунту вопросы есть?
<tagezi> yurau: нет
<tagezi> yurau: впринципе, всё что нужно настроено )
<yurau> какая система?
<tagezi> убунту 12.04
<yurau> уменя 11.04 гном 2
<Scrimmer> yurau, хорошо тебе :)
<tagezi> yurau: а что тебе 12.04 не нравиться?
<yurau> у меня вся верхняя панель в иконках
<yurau> обновления ставится так что все нормально
 * baronos и радость была не долгой
<yurau> tagezi: 12.04 нравится. там свежее ПО. но гном 2 лучше.
<tagezi> а у меня читый рабочий стол, и до всего одним ну иногда 2 нажатиями мыши дотягиваешься )
<yurau> tagezi: куда дотягиваешься? на лево?
 * Scrimmer Загрустил после попытки обновить свою ось :(
<tagezi> Scrimmer: опять ядро пересобирать?
<tagezi> yurau: а сторона имеет значения? )
<tagezi> главное что бы бардака в системе не было, и всё было доступно )
<Scrimmer> tagezi, нет, просто я на винде хД
<yurau> нет просто интересно как ты 2мя нажатиями дотягиваешься
<Scrimmer> и мне нечего обновлять то хД
<yurau> мне надоели обновления. они у меня теперь ставятся автоматически
<markmx> а как узнать скайп счас напрямую работает или через впн у меня? так вся сеть вроде впн, но вот скап не могет вылезти вне?
<tagezi> эм..
 * tagezi пошёл перечитывать учебник "информационные системы и сети"
<markmx> :) ну для меня просто впн как бы является "второй сеть"
<markmx> поверх моей локалки :)
<markmx> ну если вся система теперь пущена строго через впн - значит все гут
<yurau> постави программу подсчета трафика. и подсчитай по определенному интерфейсу
<tagezi> )
<Sergey_IT> ку
<yurau_> да
<Kyshtynbai> НУ чо? сегодня другие наши будуть рвать англию хехе?
<tagezi> или англия будет рвать их )
<Sergey_IT> а мне все равно )
<doronski_> наши будут рвать чипсы лэйс
<tagezi> да, именно потому что таши футболисты вместо тренировок снимаются в рекламах, вот потому и результат такой )
<baronos> а кто бы отказался от денег за несколько секунд видео :)
<markmx> матчи жкуплены все... чего смотреть то?
<baronos> ну и посчитать сколько бы футболист получил за призовое место в чемпионате, и сколько он получил бы за рекламу, я думаю перевес будет в сторону рекламы
<tagezi> нутогда его нужно гнать из футбола нафиг
<tagezi> пусть идёт и снимается в ролика
<tagezi> х
<baronos> а вообще поражает, со всей страны не могут набрать 11 чел-к, которые хотят играть, и хотят побеждать :)
<markmx> - Enlarge your linus - nVidia said - корректно?
 * baronos спрятался подальше от оффтопа :)
<doronskiy> достойные уезжают
<doronskiy> все лучшие теннисисты мира живут в сша
<doronskiy> аршавин кусает локти, т.к. у них свой футбол)
<shenmue> пыщ
<Kyshtynbai> test
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг.
<baronos> тыщ
<Kyshtynbai> Хмхмхм. Ну не может же быть такого, что при ручном назначении айпиадресов в локальной сети сеть тормозит и глючит и плохо пингует даже роутер, а при включённом дхцп и выключенных ручных настройках - всё ок?? Или роутер сошел с
<Kyshtynbai> ума?
<Kyshtynbai> Или я назначил два одинаковых айпиадреса разным машинам? Чо то мне подсказывает чт так и получилось... хотя фиг знает. Что было бы в таком случае?
<artus> ну кто ж его знает как ты адреса то раздаеш)
<Sergey_IT> всем один?
<Kyshtynbai> их всего две
<tagezi> помоему если сделать один мак и один йапи обеим машинам, то разници роутер не будет видеть вообще
<Kyshtynbai> то мак, а то айпи. Нет, ну я же не совсем без ума. ондой назначил 192.168.90, другой .95
<doronskiy> посмотри на машинах роуты, все ли там чисто и красиво?
<doronskiy> route -n
<Sergey_IT> оригинал
<Sergey_IT> еще цифру забыл
<doronskiy> ну, неправильный ип все равно никто не даст вставить
<Kyshtynbai> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 wlan0
<Kyshtynbai> вот это как-то мне на нравицца, я прав?
<artus> хее
<nge01> знатоки 3г модемов и работы с ними присутствуют
<shenmue> это утверждение требует доказательств
<Kyshtynbai> копать в присядку, а действительно два одинаковых адреса было!!
<shenmue> енто настолько кривой роуетер?
<Kyshtynbai> ASUS RT-N13U от такой
<Kyshtynbai> ну я на сто процентов не поручусь, но по косвенным признакам так).
<Kyshtynbai> http://ask-leo.com/what_happens_if_two_computers_have_the_same_ip_address.html резалтс анпредиктабл, вот оно какю
<Kyshtynbai> *как.
<baronos> какю точнее ;)
<lima> .seen raba
<lima> ;(
<lima> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Sergey_IT> О, гол не засчитали
<_d4vid> :)
<Scrimmer> у нас в севастополе, когда англия забила гол
<Scrimmer> весь город орал "Ураааа"
<Sergey_IT> это они зря
<_d4vid> :)
<unitfree> привет! Меня видно? Проверка связи...
<unitfree> не пойму, я авторизован или нет
<unitfree> ауу
<trancecore> как  сделать чтоп автоматически скрывался (левый бар Unity) в 12,04 ?
<_d4vid> необходимо установить CompizConfig-Settings Manager через Центр приложений Ubuntu.
<_d4vid> После установки запустите его и введите в строке поиска слово Unity
<_d4vid> и ответить Hide Launcher Yes
<trancecore> спс, пробуем
<trancecore> всё чудесно получилось =) я счастлив
<_d4vid> :)
<trancecore> и еще 1 вопрос, в настройках меня сочетание смены раскладки
<trancecore> всё действует эту сессию ,  на следующую не работает пока не снимаш галку и по новой не поставиш
<trancecore> как это поправить?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-20
<[nicloay]> народ подскажите пожалуйста по iptables. -  я блокирую все пакеты на сеть 192.168.0.0/16 но мне надо разрешить на 192.168.99.0/24 (какая очередность правил должна быть? или в destination для 192.168.0.0/16 нужно что то типа regexp сделать?
<Kyshtynbai> насколько я помню, если полиси аксепт, то просто блокируешь ненужную сеть и всё имхо
<[nicloay]> не.. дефолтная drop
<Kyshtynbai> ну тада просто разрешаешь соответственно нужную! какой смысл ещё раз дропать то что дропается?
<[nicloay]> Kyshtynbai: чтоб навеняка =)).. шучу.. просто как то взял готовый скрипт который понравился для iptables и сейчас постоянно с ним работаю. про дефолтные политики, там несколько интерфейсов может поэтому. хотя в конце вот такое $IPT -A INPUT -j DROP
<[nicloay]> видимо для удобства и большей конкретизации
<[nicloay]> о.. а поможет если это в новую цепочку сделать?
<[nicloay]> я с цепочками не работал, но подозреваю что может как то получится
<[nicloay]> вот такое прокатит ?
<[nicloay]> http://paste.org.ru/?e4gcz5
<[nicloay]> чето не работает
<[nicloay]> понял ошибку, тупил что слушал пакеты на интерфейс+IP , убрал IP  и оставил правило только на интерфейс... вроде получилось
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> hi
<sharikoff> й
<sharikoff> у кого нть обратка резолвится 195.239.81.50
<sharikoff> ?
<|rapidsp|> нет
<andrex> у мну тоже нет
<SergeyIT> только так - 05.18.932.591
<andrex> )
<andrex> араб
<SergeyIT> filo
<|rapidsp|> файло? :)
<SergeyIT> в провод когда цифры запихиваешь, а они назад вываливаются - стек filo получается
<|rapidsp|> вроде не пятница :)
<SergeyIT> среда 20-ое ;)
<SergeyIT> а что в пятницу будет? :(
<Onkeltem> Ку
<Onkeltem> Скажи пожалуйста, в Gnome 3/GS используется 2D или 3D графика?
<umren> вызываю baronos
<baronos> кто посмел меня потревожит?!
<baronos> 3д это гном шелл, так же сейчас реализован вроде и на 2д с меса. а вообще 2д это типа классик
<Onkeltem> baronos: просто я ща с поддержкой nVidia общаюсь на предмет выяснить, на какой карте я могу сделать 3 монитора, чел мне сказал, что на двух 2D - типа хватает для большинства офисных задач
<Onkeltem> baronos: но мне почему-то кажется, что он вообще не рубит в теме. Ведь я ему сказала про GS
<Onkeltem> Unity - это ведь тоже 3D, так?
<andrex> если 2д то нет
<andrex> железная логика....
<baronos> Onkeltem, на классик наверно модно, он скорее всего это имеет ввиду. с гш,  я не скажу. не знаю.
<andrex> моЖно?
<baronos> ага Ж :)
<Onkeltem> Вот нафига делать категорию Linux в саппорте, если челы не рубят в предмете?
<|rapidsp|> они не рубят, но искренне сочувствуют, даже категорию сделали
<Onkeltem> гыгы
<andrex> просто поржать
<Onkeltem> Начал меня убеждать что мне нужно 2 карты... Я его спросил - давая ссылку на категорию на яндекс маркете с фильтром по nVidia и кол-вом мониторов = 3,4 - а это тогда что? Жду ответа.
<baronos> ты маякни его ответ потом :)
<andrex> ну может они только по ядру спецы)
<Amblnb> Всем ку! Создал пользователя, указал его каталог и присвоил группу другога пользователя с точно такими же правами. Но теперь в правах каталога видно группу, а пользователь в виде трёх ??? хотя создавал на латинице. Чё ему там не хватает?
<andrex> ну норм их же теперь 2
<andrex> в 1 групе
<Amblnb> Ну так второй должен быть пользователем а не вопросами
<Amblnb> Да и с правами там шуто не то. Пользователь нужен для проги, которая щас ругается хотя и запускается
<Amblnb> Смысл мне тогда делать пользователя если надо права ставить почти на всё 777
<NoOova> Народ какие последние дрова на nvidia
<NoOova> райден говорил что вышли 300+
<NoOova> но я чтото немогу найти
<Onkeltem> baronos: ok
<baronos> NoOova: 302.17
<baronos> NoOova: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-302.17-driver.html
<NoOova> мне бы amd64
<NoOova> как ты их нашел. у меня тока 295 в поиске вываливаются
<andrex> они в бета дровах наверно....
<NoOova> наверное вот это http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-302.17-driver.html
<andrex> баронос у нас тестировщик, тестовый дебиан бета дрова может ещё и железо тестовое
<baronos> они же компилятся такчто архитектура не важна,или я че то туплю?
<andrex> да тупишь
<andrex> они бинарные в основном, только модули компилятся вроде
<andrex> или даже и модули тоде не компилятся
<baronos>  NoOova http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-302.17-driver.html
<NoOova> baronos: ага спасибо
<NoOova> народ у вас вылетает файрфокс из за адоб флеша?
<NoOova> я уже не знаю что делать. отключаю флеш - все шоколадно но не работает музыка и видео
<baronos> нет, потому что нуао драйвер. а то что ты версиюдроа меняешьиз
<baronos> за этого то бес олку
<baronos> это флеш и ксорг 1.12 на некоторых картах так себя ведет
<baronos> +нвидиа акселератор
<andrex> = синиелица и прочие глюки флеша)
<baronos> завтра нуво 1.0 поставлю погляжу)
<baronos> точнее попробую поставить :D
<Amblnb> Как вычислить какая прога подключается к определённому ресурсу?
<Amblnb> ..инэта
<andrex> netstat
<NoOova> netstat -anp4 |grep айпишник
<andrex> без н |grep хост
<NoOova> тока дольше ждать
<andrex> да я так на всякий случай, да и вабще пущай ман читает
<Amblnb> Только там приложение неизвестное
<Onkeltem> моделе - модели, вертикале - вертикали,.. - беда у меня с этим. Савь лайк, если такая же фигня.
<Onkeltem> Ребят, как правильно: ... в описанной тобой математической модели или моделе?
<baronos> и
<andrex> модели
<andrex> ппц словарик
<Onkeltem> спс
<baronos> andrex:  теперь и гугл словарь ;)
<andrex> растём чё сказать то))
<andrex> о
<Scrimmer> мерзкое солнце
<andrex> чё моник бликует?)
<umren> у мелких шикарная таблетка http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1zxDa3t0fg
<umren> D
<umren> :))
<Onkeltem> umren: :facepalm:
<Onkeltem> Let's have respect for﻿ traditions!
<andrex> асько смайлы полезли
<Onkeltem> Вот как может английское слово rinctum означать одновременно анус, ж...у, морщину и... дизайн?
<andrex> ну, в русском тоде есть много чего не совсем понятного, по смыслу)
<andrex> ж*
<andrex> а как так умудрились лингвисты, непонятно...
<Onkeltem> andrex: эта вечная проблема с подбором грамотных английских эквивалентов при проектировани базы или еще чего. Сижу перевожу "Дизан-радиатор" (это который полотенцесушитель).
<Onkeltem> andrex: Так вот по-английски полотенцесушитель будет: heated towel rail. Добавим сюда rinctum, и получается: heated rinctum towel rail :)
<Onkeltem> Правда это также значит: нагретые морщинистые полотенчатые перила, but who cares? :)
<andrex> никого
<Onkeltem> Шучу. Назвал проще: styled_heater
<andrex> ладно, заканчивай, свои переводные размышления, это пока опы добрые ещё, чё будет через пару сек я незнаю
<Onkeltem> согласен
<artus> параноики :D
<SergeyIT> довели народ!
 * andrex артусу всё чтиво обломал)
<artus> andrex, :P
<Onkeltem> Народ, какие есть преимущества у родного Acrobat Reader по сравнениею с Document Viewer?
<andrex> большёй размер
<Onkeltem> Я вот ни одного не вижу, только недостатки - Акробат жестко тормозит при листании
<umren> никаких
<umren> под все платформы есть лучше смотрелка чем акробат
<Onkeltem> Сменил дефолт наконец на Document Viewer.
<umren> венда - суматра пдф
<umren> мак - дефульт
<umren> линукс -куча друих
<Onkeltem> umren: я запомню к кому обращться, если вдруг придется работать не-compliant осах
<Onkeltem> с*
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: есть одно преимущество - заметки из акробата нормально отображаются акробатом
<Civil|2> в других вьюерах они могут разъехаться и частично исчезнуть даже.
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: я помню пробовал комментить pdf, и в ридере у меня ничего не вышло
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: там по-моему этого просто нет
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: я когда диплом защищал то с научником такими пдфками обменивался
<Civil|2> он работал в акробате 10-ом
<Onkeltem> так может у тебя стоял полный Acrobat?
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: у него был Acrobat Reader 10 или Foxit, помоему первое таки
<Civil|2> и он там комментил
<Onkeltem> А, ну так да
<Civil|2> а я потом мучался чем бы это прочитать
<Onkeltem> Там жеж целая панель для рисования
<Civil|2> пришлось ставить acroread под линуксом в итоге. Защитил диплом - с чувством выполненного долга снес )
<alagos> Здравствуйте.
<Alagos> Подскажите, как добавить строку в конец файла?
<Alagos> Кроме echo 'Текст' >> файл
<mva> Alagos: а чем не нравится этот вариант?
<andrex> он хочет поюзать sed )
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы почему: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051080/ ?
<baronos> ошибка настройки локали, выберете ту которую поддерживает и установлена в системе
<Kyshtynbai> а как ченить-то? как установить русскую локаль? Хотя ваще-то русские буквы печатаются нормально
<baronos> меня language и lc_all смущают
<Kyshtynbai> нда. это я локаль поставил, а систему не ребутнул. щас ребутнул и все запахало.
<umren> совсем ты про _корни_ виндусятные забыл)
<Kyshtynbai> и не говори))
<Alagos> Кстати да, хотел бы поюзать сэд
<Alagos> Но у меня как-то очень сложно сростается с простыми командами. Например, sudo sed -i '$d' file я пытался запилить как sudo sh -c "cat file | sed '$d' >> file" или что-то такое, уже не помню, но усложнение на лицо...
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<mva> Alagos: $variable не раскрывается в одинарных кавычках
<mva> это если ты '$d' как имя файла имел в виду
<mva> в смысле, плейсхолдер имени
<mva> а так — разверни задачу
<mva> телепатов тут как бы нету
<Alagos> Та не, всё там работало. Я просто имел ввиду что усложнил всё. А нужно было просто удалить последнюю строку.
<Alagos> sudo sed -i '$d' file вполне подошло :)
<Alagos> И вообще, я так подумал... Или vim или echo '' >> file и не париться. Нечего велосипед изобретать :)
<Alagos> Ладно, потопал я домой :) До связи всем.
<markmx> ядрена вош, год ноуту а уже батарея умрела, неделю назад... вот как жить то теперь? хотя индикатор утверждает что 95% ... в чем юмор?
<shenmue> в том что аккумы на год и рассчитаны в принципе
<markmx> это заговор, в моей нокле 3310 аккум жил года 4 без остановок и потом умер от переизбытка речной воды...
<markmx> ладно, в наутилусе есть такая опцайка чтобы анколлапснуть папки? ну ато приходиться жать на плючик везде, а хотелось бы выделить и расколлапснуть
<shenmue> кто понял что он спросил?
<shenmue> помогите человеку в общем =)
<markmx> :))) ну в анутилусе у папок слева плюсик, если его жать то папка разворачивается
<markmx> вот у меня таких папок полторы тыщи
<markmx> а и еще как из консольки узнать все техданные сервака? ато мне тут железяку дали, сказали продать :) а как ее продать я хз
<shenmue> у тебя вид наверное как дерево каталогов стоит
<markmx> List
<shenmue> ixni или inxi удобный скрипт для просмотра железок
 * baronos записал слово "анколлапснуть"
<Sergey_IT> baronos, надо писать задикшенерил
<baronos>  страшные слва, сниться будут :)
<baronos> о*
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> вопрос.. Хром вываливает Юнити в завершение сеанса.. примерно через 10-15 секунд после того как в нём откроешь страницу какую-либо, ктонибудь встречал такое?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, юзай ФФ
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да я сейчас так и делаю.. просто уже привык к тем фишечкам
<shenmue> хм может из за памяти или всяких расширений
<shenmue> попробуй анкалапснуить  задикшенерел. вдруг поможет оО
<baronos> tagezi: nvidia?
<tagezi> baronos: не .. интел
<tagezi> в фф всёновмально
<tagezi> в фф вылетает только на странице загрузки Хрома
<baronos> потести фф с нагрузкой флеша видео там или еще че нить
<tagezi> не, ну на ютубе всё впорядке
<baronos> в хроме 11.3 флеш?
<tagezi> эм.. не вкурсе.. я ка-то не слежу за этим
<tagezi> а есть варианты?
<doronskiy> есть вариант выключить все расширения и включать их по одному в процессе активного тестирования
<tagezi> у меня сейчас все расширения вырублены
<doronskiy> проблема, скорее всего, с каким-то из расширений. по крайней мере, у меня на работе хромиум, я активно им пользуюсь и никогда не замечал подобного
<doronskiy> и все равно вылетает?
<tagezi> угу
<doronskiy> а другим пользователем если попробовать?
<doronskiy> в смысле, из-под другого системного пользователя
<tagezi> я всю жизнь сощнательную (поледние года 2))) то хромиум то хром юзаю, всегда всё впорядке было, сегодня в кафешке началось..
<tagezi> в 3 часа ночи всё впорядке было ещё
<doronskiy> когда че-то начинает глючить, это полезная проверка — войти под другим юзером и попробовать сделать то же самое
<tagezi> и что это даст?
<doronskiy> много чего
<doronskiy> если будет так же — проблема системная
<tagezi> как узнать версию флешь?
<doronskiy> если нет — локальная
<doronskiy> зачем тебе версия флэша?
<tagezi> ну можно попробовать под гостем зати
<tagezi> попробовать )
<doronskiy> зайди
<doronskiy> ну и как?
<tagezi> ye
<tagezi> system (
<tagezi> rebut
<doronskiy> версию флэш можешь здесь посмотреть
<doronskiy> http://s017.radikal.ru/i410/1206/5e/e04335d6503c.png
<tagezi> Flash - Версия: 11.2 r202
<tagezi> а чо он такой старыйто? о_О
<doronskiy> старый флэш борозды не испортит
<doronskiy> почему ты думаешь, что это вообще из-за него?
<tagezi> странно, у меня вообще там всего три плагина стрит...
<tagezi> сори за то что вылетаю.. это хром всё
<tagezi> !images
<ubuntuhelp> ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<tagezi> doronskiy: http://itmages.ru/image/view/564513/918dcc95
<tagezi> это всё то есть
<tagezi> адблок тоже отключен
<tagezi> doronskiy: а какая у тебя версия стоит 32 бита?
<doronskiy> да 32
<doronskiy> 64 тормозила нещадно, снес недавно
<tagezi> эх
<tagezi> может попробовать 32 поставить?
<tagezi> есдиственное всто я вчера даставлял это mesa под свою видюху
<tagezi> не помню восколько
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так верни взад
<doronskiy> а хромы вроде бы с какой-то версии начали плотнее взаимодействовать с видеокартами, нет?
<doronskiy> вполне может быть
<tagezi> лан, всем спасибо..
<tagezi> сил больше нет.. после сессии продолжу.. завтра 2 экзамена
<mva> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<mva> !win > Imayyvut-ru
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-21
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<Wizard> Привет.
<skai-falkorr> эхехеееей
<skai-falkorr> я защитил диплом
<baronos> поздравляю :)
<baronos> go to the army ;)
<skai-falkorr> сначала пусть отдадут его
<skai-falkorr> а потом уже в армию
<skai-falkorr> Исследователи из AVG обнаружили троянскую программу со встроенным чатом. Используя чат, автор троянца может писать текстовые сообщения своим жертвам. Диалог одного из сотрудников компании со злоумышленником закончился
<skai-falkorr> тем, что последний удаленно закрыл виртуальную машину AVG.
<skai-falkorr> а все равно я няшка:-Р
<NoOova> skai|offline: конгратулатионс!
<NoOova> какая тема?
<Scrimmer> утро доброе, господа
<Wizard> Привет, Scrimmer.
<amigo> Привет, Wizard.
<baronos> hdmi кабель 1,5м за 400р нормуль? навороченный же смысла нет брать от 1500 до 4000?
<baronos> и наверно 1,5м много даже
<NoOova> дак есть же возможность поменять если не понравится
<baronos> ехать менять потом далеко и лень, вот сижу сразу смотрю какой лучше будет :)
<baronos> а они все звук поддерживают? (а то че то я отсталый в hdmi вообще :D )
<baronos> ща как сделаю мтс тв на телевизор за 240р :D
<amigo> baronos: спецификацию hdmi посмотри
 * baronos смотрит танец живота :D
<SergeyIT> baronos, довел тебя линукс до животных инстинктов
<baronos> и не говори :) вот досадно немного, сдал смену, а там заселились девки :( не успею обработать :D
<IchEsseDichAuf> позолоченный берёшь?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: звук зависит от версии hdmi
<skai-falkorr> baronos: википедика тебе скажет точно, с какой версии звук пошел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот только и умеете что в гуглю да википедику посылать. нет что бы человеку помочь :)
<skai-falkorr> я за него уточнять версию хдми буду?
<skai-falkorr> моржет ему еще и носит подтереть?
<skai-falkorr> что искать/смотреть сказали.остальное он сможет и сам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<skai-falkorr> сча сварю пельмешки.поем.лягу на бок и буду няшно лениться
<andrex> здрасте
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть старая usb камера. ubuntu server 10.04+ camserv c нее картинки в mjpg отдает(каша полная). на ubuntu 10.04 c gui vlc c камеры v4l2 plain показывает. camserv не заставить видеть v4l2?
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: LD_PRELOAD же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: те же яйки толко в профиль
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты проверил пути к библиотекам в4л2?
<skai-falkorr> на более новых они имеют слегка другое название и путь
 * skai-falkorr встретил такое, когда запускал гениусовскую камеру
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да путь правильный запускать так? LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so /etc/init.d/camserv
<{^_^\\\> всем привет
<{^_^\\\> посоветуйте софт для хттп-стриминга с вебки в интернеты
<Wizard> netcat? :P
<{^_^\\\> толмто.
<{^_^\\\> толсто
<Wizard> Ну что? Работает.
<{^_^\\\> как?
<Wizard> Ну скрипт надо написять.
<Wizard> Думаю, что лучше будет тебя поискать в Интернете.
<Wizard> Конечно, много таких программ.
 * andrex непонял смысла беседы, и убёг обратно спать
<{^_^\\\> andrex: мне нужна возможность заходить с работы на домашний сервер (на сайт) и смотреть на Няшу
<andrex> ну и что мешает?
<{^_^\\\> как выдавать на сайте вывод камеры?
<andrex> всё зависит ещё от того какая камера http://pastebin.com/Bs0rH4NR для axis
<Wizard> о_О
<andrex> O_O
<Wizard> document.write() → DOM как Х...
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<baronos> няя http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WrhQLhRdmE :D
<andrex> это конечно всё хорошо но, камера чёт както плоховасто снимает
 * andrex нащол к чему придраться
<andrex> ш*
<andrex> е
<baronos> andrex: у телефона не ахти камера, да и надо было свет включитью, я просто весь день этот чертов кабель искал, и в неожиданном месте нашел в магазине телескопов :D
<andrex> ну бывает
<baronos> ну и на радостях подключил и посмотрел че да как :) вообщем гуд, надо будет дройд девайс полноценный покупать :)
<markmx> братцы, подкиньте линку на аккумы для ноутов в питере :)
<mva> markmx: и где тут связь с #ubuntu?
<markmx> я сижу под минтом :))) а оно постоенона убунте, минт установлен на ноут, которому надо новый аккум
<markmx> :)
<markmx> (10:21:13 PM) mva: ааааа теперь все ясно :)
<gim_> markmx: Неплохую связь нашёл))
<andrex> акамулятор с убунту)
<mva> gim_: плохую
<mva> она не работает
<mva> т.е. это не является оправданием
<gim_> mva: А если бы он написал что хочет аккумулятор совместимый с Ubuntu купить в Питере?)
<gim_> Тогда уже не придраться
<mva> тогда бы я ответил, что все аккумуляторы совместимы с убунту
<mva> и вопрос был бы снят
<markmx> ну мне то нужен определенный формфактор
<mva> вот иди на сайт производителя ноутбуков или в гугл и ищи
<mva> не путай канал техподдержки дистрибутива и окно браузера с google.ru в строке поиска
<mva> это разные вещи
<gim_> У всех всё работает, не у кого вопросов по убунте нет. Почему бы не поофтопить?
<mva> *канал некоммерческой техподдержки пользователей добровольцами-альтруистами
<mva> gim_: потому что правила это запрещают
<andrex> !offtopic
<ubuntuhelp> #ubuntu-ru это канал для поддержки пользователей Ubuntu. Пожалуйста пройдите на #ubuntu-ru-offtopic для разговоров на другие темы. Спасибо.
<andrex> вот те ответ
<gim_> Где-то я читал что оффтопить не запрещено, если вопросов нет
<gim_> Как только появился вопрос - приоритет на помощь человеку
<andrex> разрешено говорить на темы связанные с ubuntu, но если появляется вопрос связянный с убунту все должны дружно помогать или замолчать
<mva> да
<mva> а оффтопить нельзя
<mva> и да, в правилах есть ещё два пункта:
<mva> 1) что оффтоп, а что нет — решает оператор
<mva> 2) за спор с оператором в общем чате — бан
<mva> :)
<andrex> для обсуждения действий операторов есть тема на форуме, скорее что является нарушением, матом, грубостью, итп - решает оператор))
<gim_> Ну тогда больше вопросов нет)) Диктатура у нас значит
<markmx> это вы все в реальности такие умные, а вот давайцте в интернете встретимся и поговорим :)
<tagezi> всем привет)
<NoOova> народ есть ли панелька из MGSE нижняя отдельно от mgse расширений
<Scrimmer> tagezi, доров
<NoOova> приет
<tagezi> NoOova: а что пакет просит зависимости гном шел?
<shenmue> пыщ
<andrex> shenmue: q
<NoOova> та не
<NoOova> у меня постоянно репа с mgse слетала раньше
<NoOova> как то не хочется привыкать к тому от чего отвыкать придется
<tagezi> NoOova: посмотри в сторону опенбокс
<NoOova> мне нравится окружение гнома
<NoOova> гконф, и прочее
<NoOova> тамскоре всего  этого нет
<NoOova> мне активити не нравится
<tagezi> блин.. я не знаю тогда )
<tagezi> и потом.. ну если тебе нравиться, причем тут репа то?
<tagezi> ты поставил и забыл.. обнавления ради самих обнов -это помоему не совсем логично
<shenmue> чота через гугол хром не возможно октрыть гугол ру
<shenmue> как то он сам с собой не совместим видимо
<tagezi> у меня гуглхром вообще устраивает перезагрузку сеанса )
<shenmue> корпорация добра плохого не делает
<shenmue> это тебе сигнал что нечего в инете сидеть. иди по дамам =)
<tagezi> мне жены хватает )
<Karantin> всем привет, сколько максимум оперативки имеет смысл втыкать в 32 битнубу убунту?
<_d4vid> до 4 гб
<Karantin> спасибо
<Alagos> pae же накатывается все-равно. Убунта увидит любое количество оперативки, какое не всунь.
<Alagos> Другое дело что даже на х64 мне больше 4-х гигов не бывает нужно :)
<Karantin> видеть то видит, а работать оно работает?
<andrex> работает, если у тебя нет ничего что может отожрать под себя больше 4 гигов то смыла нет в 64
<Alagos> Работает всё. Некоторые говорят что это дополнительное давление на систему, но у меня нет возможности это проверить.
<Alagos> Есть pae, есть x86_x64, которые помогут увидеть если что. А pae сейчас накатывается автоматически, если я не обшибаюсь. Пару раз видел такое.
<Alagos> Ошибаюсь*
<mva>  <+andrex> | работает, если у тебя нет ничего что может отожрать под себя больше 4 гигов то смыла нет в 64
<mva> нет
<mva> не так
<andrex> мм?
<mva> смысл в 64 не в >4g памяти, отнюдь
<Karantin> в чем смысл 64?
<mva> смысл 64 в "более быстрых" инструкциях процессора, в лучшей адресации, в бОльшем int и, в основном, всё остальное лежит в области математики и игр :)
<Karantin> я до сих пор на 32 сижу
<Karantin> стоит ли "юзеру" переводиться на 64?
<andrex> ну это да, вот только надо ли ему?
<mva> а если нужно просто >4G оперативки при уже установленной 32 — pae в большинстве случаев поможет (если, конечно, не надо чтобы ОДНО приложение могло съесть >4g. Ибо в данном случае — только 64.
<mva> Karantin: переводиться специально — только если в попе свербит
<mva> а так — золотое правило "работает - не трожь" тут как нельзя к месту
<Karantin> ну похрену куда переводиться, я только 12-04 поставил
<Karantin> можно и 64 накатить
<mva> ну, так-то, если с нуля и "на будущее", то несомненно лучше изначально ставить 64
<Karantin> 11-04 с релиза стояла и работала ^__^
<mva> ибо день смерти х86_32 не за горами
<andrex> либы бы ещё все под 64 перекомпиляли
<mva> будет x86_64 + x32 ABI multilib
<mva> andrex: 1) вроде бы как все перекомпиляли
<mva> 2) apt-source ;)
<mva>  bkb rfr jyj nfv
<mva> *ну или как оно там :)
<andrex> ну в бинарных дистрах из сорсов както не охото
<andrex> хотя это уже проблемы пользователя, и заморочки
<mva> алсо, не сочтите за антирекламу или рекламу других дистров
<mva> но, я, например, изначально не согласен с выбором убунтой дебиана за основу :)
<tagezi> да, нуно было генту выбирать =))))
<Karantin> эт вот щас взять послать дебиана? и взять арч?
<Karantin> или еще что то)
<mva> взять например, сабайон: вместо apt-* утилит там equo (синтаксис почти такой же). А если надо собрать что-то, чего ещё нет в репозитории, или просто с другими опциями пересобрать — просто emerge <pkg>
<Karantin> когда первая убунта то вышла?
<mva> и никакой возни как при apt-source
<mva> меня вообще, например, бесит debian-way сборка :)
<Karantin> если смотреть по юзерски
<mva> нет, сейчас дебиан ,увы, уже не послать
<Karantin> то убунту рулит)
<mva> Karantin: чем?
<andrex> меня трабы с зависимостями в деб дистрах бесят, ну может и не только в деб
<Karantin> когда установка в 2 клика :)
<mva> Karantin: это никак не связано с debian-начинкой
<Karantin> а мне как пользователю сборка с исходников не нужна, проще деб  пакет найти )
<andrex> да и не всегда бинарные сборки програм содержат нужные инструкции
<mva> сделали бы копию сабайона — было бы тоже самое
<mva> более того, в сабайоне тоже инсталл в два клика
<Karantin> тогда бы это была не убунта а копия сабаёна
<mva> разве что нету Ubuntu-магазина, ибо его не пилит каноникал
<mva> Karantin: нет, не была бы
<mva> ибо сабайон появился позже
<mva> как "убунта из генты" :)
<pr0mode> всем ку
<mva> в то время, как убунта - "убунта из дебиана" :)
<andrex> убунта из генты это кальк, скорее
<mva> и вот, повторюсь, в дебиане в качестве начинки для по-истине-удобного-дистрибутива нет ни капли хорошего :)
<mva> andrex: кальк не имеет ничего общего с убунтой и является всего лишь stage4 "от школоло-мегаэнтырпрайз-русских-админов" и не более того
<mva> т.е. просто stage4 сделанный по вкусу очередного дениса попова
<mva> а у Sabayon своя инфраструктура, как у Ubuntu ;)
<andrex> ну да, зато всё из коробки пашет, правда смысла нет почти вней, так как если оптимизировать то всё опять переставлять
<andrex> эт я про кальку
<mva> вот именно, смысла в кальке при наличии сабайона - почти 0
<mva> даже отрицательный
<mva> потому что они постоянно в своём калькоядре всё ломают
<mva> :)
<mva> и бинпакеты у них кривые
<NoOova> хахахахаха... ееееееее
<mva> в отличие от сабайона :)
<andrex> +
<NoOova> у меня сервак со 120 айпишниками
<NoOova> йа крут
<Karantin> еще вопрос, на чем под убунтой виртуалку поднять
<mva> ну и в добавок сабайон пилят gentoo-девы, а кальк — школоло и эникеи :)
<mva> Karantin: тысячи способов, зависит от требований
<mva> NoOova: зачем тебе столько айпишников? и да, v4-то? :)
<Karantin> требования - чтобы винда на виртуалке етокен видела
<NoOova> mva: естественно v4
<andrex> шото есть етокен?)
<mva> Karantin: сочувтсвую
<mva> не получится, скорее всего
<Karantin> чтобы передать управление виртуалке система должна знать что то?
<mva> т.к. ни полноценно пробрасывать usb, вроде как, может только kvm (и то ,я не уверен), но я так и не осилил
<mva> а в случае виртуалбоксов и вмварь — пробросить девайс без драйверов на него на хосте не получится
<mva> алсо, Karantin, ты его инициализировтаь хочешь, да? :)
<Karantin> да
<mva> а то, так-то, он работает в Linux'е. Особенно на i686
<Karantin> на самом деле не искал еще драйвер для deb
<mva> но без write-операций
<NoOova> mva: юсб виртуалбокс пробрасывает
<Karantin> мне его инициализирвоать и отдать в виртуалку
<NoOova> я телефон прошивал из под виртуальной винды
<mva> (ну, по крайней мере, у меня на x86_64 без аладдиновской миддлвари только с pkcs11-модулем и ccid-мидлварью
<Karantin> а там уже ие+цитрикс (
<mva> а
<mva> ты, не понял :)
<mva> :)
<mva> у меня, например, другая проблема:
<mva> он работает в Linux'е, но он не инициализирован (на нем нет ключей)
<mva> и из-под Linux'а их туда не запихать
<Karantin> но линукс знает что это етокен?
<mva> и даже не сгенерить. и тем более --init-token не работает
<Karantin> значит может передать его по юсб
<mva> нет
<Karantin> хех
<mva> у меня на 64, например, не работает аладдиновская миддлварб
<mva> *рь
<mva> просто не работает и всё
<mva> возможно на 32 - заведётся
<mva> энивей — попробуй взять виртуалбокс и проверить
<mva> если вдруг что — потом можешь kvm попробовать
<Karantin> надо заняться
<mva> но как ты уже, наверное, понял — без гарантий
<mva> pr0mode: хорош скакать
<Karantin> тут все без гарантий)
<Karantin> 50\50... или заведется или нет хД
<mva> :)
<pr0mode> mva, тебе это мешает?
<mva> знаючи наших отечественных копирастов — 80/20 что не заведётся :)
<mva> pr0mode: да
<NoOova> "решил поставить линукс. Это без гарантий. ТО без гарантий. Фри софтваре б*ать"
<NoOova> =)
<pr0mode> mva, сочувствую тебе
<NoOova> комикс с жириновским
<mva> :)
<Nor8>  Все уже посмеялись http://habrahabr.ru/post/146278/#comments ?
<NoOova> Народ кто немного фряху знает
<NoOova> на #freebsd мне не отвечают, поэтому спрошу тут
<NoOova> темболее что artus снят с должности кем то там из партнеров каноникала, а skai ушел в армию.
<NoOova> админитрации не осталось. я буду безнаказанен
<artus> @voice NoOova
<artus> NoOova, так чего ты тама про безнаказаность вещал  ? )
 * NoOova :[[[[
<shenmue> артус партус арамис и баронос всегда на страже порядка =)
<artus> :P
<artus> сами за порядком смотрите, не маленькие вроде бы
<baronos> о_О
<[Green]> администрация не дремлет )
<mva> [Green]: сказал один из самых злобных опов :)
<mva> *проснувшись
<[Green]> mva: я уже не оп
<Amblnb> Пытаюсь изменить права файлов и каталогов, а они не меняются через крусадер с правами рута. А есть какой-то более жёсткий консольный метод указать пользователя и группу каталогу и всему его содержимому?
<UNIm95> chown chgrp -r
<artus> столько лет сидеть на линуксе и задавать такие вопросы ... chown -R user.user /zzz
<UNIm95> -R
<Amblnb> artus: Яж не в консоли сижу )) Пользуюсь графическими.
<Sergey_IT> Amblnb,  крузадер нормально свойства меняет
<Amblnb> Я даже не так вводил логин, надо всё прописными.
<Amblnb> Ну вобщем не поменялось оно, вопросами всё стоит
<artus> а ты часом не на нтфс это пытаешся проделать?
<Amblnb> Всё, наканец-то вопросы пропали. Всё на етх4.
<Amblnb> Помогла консоль и более точное указание адреса
<artus> как всегда недоглядел :)
<Amblnb> илогин с группой с малой буквы
<artus> ну да
<Amblnb> Парадокс, вроде бы только калека фат не различает символы по высоте, но и тут то же самое
<artus> а нефиг логины и группы с заглавной делать
<Amblnb> Угу и предложения с малой писать надо )
<Scrimmer> И покушать надо
<Scrimmer> Щас так и сделаю
<ScoRp_> Доброй ночи!
<ScoRp_> Есть кто активный?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<ScoRp_> Постави Ubuntu Gnome Shell Remix. Накатил дрова на свою mobility 4650 (catalyst 12.4). Теперь процесс gnome-shell хавает много проца. Просто при двиганьи окошка грузит на 40%. Вот такая вот проблема.
<tagezi> ScoRp_: а чо у тебя за проц?
<ScoRp_> Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T6400 @ 2.00GHz × 2
<ScoRp_> В Unity и KDE такой проблемы нет
<tagezi> ScoRp_: фиг его знает тогда.. может дрова кривые поставил?
<ScoRp_> та не... я уже несколько раз ставил. и те что убунта предлагает и с сайтика AMD
<ScoRp_> И такая-же проблема наблюдается в Linux Mint последнем в Ciannmon
<ScoRp_> В интернетах ничего внятного по этой проблеме не нашел... пичаль
<tagezi> можно порыть какой процес хавает проц
<tagezi> может нужно настроить видеокарту
<tagezi> хотя амд вроде глючат до сих пор по страшному в линухе..
<tagezi> покраёне их мало рекомендуют
<ScoRp_> процесс gnome-shell называется
<tagezi> это из-за видяхи скорее всего
<tagezi> покрайне мере в нете так пишут
<ScoRp_> больше никто не кушает. да, это из-за дров. на открытых такого нет, но видяха греется страшно
<tagezi> греется значит работает
<ScoRp_> незнаю что с ней делать. да и аппаратного ускорения видео лишаюсь на открытых
<ScoRp_> =)
<ScoRp_> сильно работает)
<tagezi> =)
<ScoRp_> хоть яичницу жарь
<tagezi> незнаю.. у меня интел стоит, я особо ничего умного подсказать не могу
<ScoRp_> А днем тут больше активного народу?
<tagezi> artus
<ScoRp_> artus? что это?
<tagezi> да последнее время тут вообще мало активного народу
<tagezi> проблем нет, все спят
<ScoRp_> Ясно. Спасибо что откликнулся! Пойду и я спать.
<tagezi> у артуса, помоему, гном шел.. и он старажил, мож чо знает про эту фигню
<tagezi> =) споконой
<NoOova> how do i know many traffic went through interface?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-22
<SVDraiv> Добрых суток. На борту 11.10 ubuntu. Требуется установить jdk 1.7. Выкачал архив, распоковал и в притык не вижу бинарника для устаноки =(
<nexusreglog> утро
<nexusreglog> живые есть?
<IchEsseDichAuf> нужен генератор человекочитаемых паролей для консоли
<sharikoff> spass
<sharikoff> ?
<Wizard> Привет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/65tcJt0M вот чего ему не хватает?
<brestows> JohnDoe_71Rus: ему это кому?
<brestows> vlc ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ему самому.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> удалось получить какую то картинку в псевдографике в консоли. а в поток никак не получаетя пока
<brestows> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://www.microdevsys.com/WordPress/2010/07/12/vlc-videolan-video-player-failed-to-connect-to-the-d-bus-session-daemon-bindbus-launch-terminated-abnormally-with-the-following-error-no-protocol-specified/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> d-bus там не при делах, мне так кажется. на серваке нету иксов. а вот почему transcodong и standart не нравятся
<brestows> так бы и писал :)
<sharikoff> JohnDoe_71Rus, запускай cvlc
<sharikoff> аа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sharikoff: если ты не заметил, там и запускается cvlc
<sharikoff> ты и запускаешь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему то на выводе глохнет.
<sharikoff> в параметрах ошибся значит
<sharikoff> попробуй вруби интерфейс хттпшный и через него запусти
<sharikoff> или консольный
<JohnDoe_71Rus> возможно. подскажи те где.
<sharikoff> http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Streaming_HowTo_New
<sharikoff> http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Streaming_HowTo
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sharikoff: ok во второй твоей ссылке есть примеры http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Streaming_HowTo/Command_Line_Examples#HTTP_streaming, там "Transcode and stream in HTTP" чем принципиально от моей строки запуска отличается?
<sharikoff> попробуй вместо стандарт стд писать
<sharikoff> а лучше застримь сначала файл
<sharikoff> с этими параметрами
<sharikoff> а потом уже с камеры
<JohnDoe_71Rus> std пробовал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с камеры я получаю картинку в asci если та же строчка без --sout
<JohnDoe_71Rus> забавно получается
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ура, есть картинка
<Scrimmer> утречко доброе
<Wizard> Scrimmer: доброе, как обычно в пятницу :)
<Wizard> Ещё только 6,5ч и выходные!
<oxothuk> утра камрады
<oxothuk> подскажите, как проксировать нжиниксом домены так, чтобы адрес в адресной строке не менялся?
<Onkeltem> Привет
<brestows> хай
<Onkeltem> Народ, не посоветуете читалку, которая бы понимала fb2 и имела бы интеграцию со словарем. Например, на моем ведроид-телефоне, fbread + colordict отлично работают вместе. Кликаешь на слово - перевод открылся. Нужно это же на десктопе.
<Onkeltem> fbreader*
<brestows> ну так купи читалку на андроиде
<Onkeltem> brestows: в смысле?
<Onkeltem> brestows: вообще, ничего не объясняй, я понял.
<brestows> что ты понял ?
<Onkeltem> brestows: но вообще-то, не смотря на то, что я сам редко тут по теме разговариваю, ты сейчас такую херню сказал, что мне даже стыдно за тебя :)
<brestows> Onkeltem: до меня дошло,  яподумал что ты про читалку (электронную книгу)
<Onkeltem> brestows: аа, а я думал ты меня тролить пытался
<brestows> ты уж яснее объясняй
<Onkeltem> brestows: в конце: Нужно это же на десктопе.
<brestows> это меня немного смутило но не более того :)
<Onkeltem> brestows: а насчет читалки на Андроиде - дык я двигаюсь в этом направлении! Пока правда не выбрал, но хочется Галакси конечно
<Onkeltem> таб
<Onkeltem> brestows: меня удивило, что в Андроид версии fbreader'а - есть интеграция со словарем, а в линуксовой - нет. Ну или по крайней мере я не нашел как это делается, просмотрев все настройки
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: по железу табы как-то слабоваты. Лучше подождать Galaxy Note 10.1
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: и сколько он может стоить?
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: я думаю как galaxy tab 2 10.1 будет, особенно если серый брать )
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcPEd4lXfs8 - чет вообще не впечатлил. И один фиг - ифейс продолжает лагать :)
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: ну да. Еще есть всякие асусы
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: оно по железу вроде как SGS III, странно что тормозит )
<[koshka]> Оп оп
<andrex> [koshka]: здра.
<[koshka]> Встауйте :-D
<andrex> угу
<[koshka]> Ну вы поняли
<[koshka]> Че то печально у вас тут :-(
<[koshka]> Все спят  :(
<[koshka]> Ну и ладно :( пойду работать, раз вы такие :(
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> куку
<ilya21> Здравствуйте
<ilya21> ЗДравствуйте
<andrex> ilya21: что сломал?
<ilya21> Кого???
<ilya21> Или что?
<ilya21> Ааа понял у меня глючит Ubuntu Customize Kit он говорит чтобы 5 гигов свободно в домашней папке было а у меня там ~170 ГБ свободно
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<andrex> йа
<skai-falkorr> ёослег?
<andrex> ага))
<skai-falkorr> блин
<skai-falkorr> вот сдал диплом.и делать то нефига
<andrex> ещё одно образование получи
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: прокачивайся
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: у меня брат уже года 4 всякие корки по инетам собирает - очень крут
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: от гугла уже несколько наскоько мне известно, он по веб-аналитике специализируется
<Onkeltem> когда я узнал об этом, то про себя подумал - а я то, старый дурень, ничего вот не делаю, никак себя не пиарю
<Onkeltem> но... так ничего не стал делать
<skai-falkorr> открыл окно, сижу тут в трусах, прохлаждаюсь
<skai-falkorr> жара
<Onkeltem> позавчера вот прошел тест на знание HTML на oDesk :D Оказалось, что я его посредственно знаю :DD
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: brooo! :beer:
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: я как офис себе снял, так устроил здесь отпад. Ща бухгалтерша зашла за июльским баблом, а у меня тут - ковры-спальники, шерстяные одиялы, подушки на полу. Она на меня так посмотрела...
 * skai-falkorr не пьёть
<Wizard> Построил кто-то нового скайпа?
<Wizard> Никто? Тогда я тоже не буду :>
<SergeyIT> нет уж, попробуй
<Wizard> Ну а когда он на пример не будет хорошо работать с Юнити?
<Wizard> Хех, лучше подаждить его в репозитории.
<mva> а почему кто-то должен подстраиваться под всякие говноподелки? :)
<Wizard> А что это говноподелки?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поделка это скайп или юнити?
<artus> и то, и то :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<Wizard> А что мне делать, как на работе я должен скайпа использовать?
<mva> никак
<mva> :)
<Wizard> Спасибо.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а скайпу можно пользовать в коммерческих целях?
<Wizard> Ты мне спасал от праблемы :/
<Wizard> Да, JohnDoe_71Rus.
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, можно, используй
<mva> вообще, использовать проприетарные мессенджеры в работе — это верх идиотизма
<mva> особенно, не читая из EULA
<mva> *их
<Wizard> mva: Я это знаю.
<artus> mva, да ладно, асечка и скайп - все что надо манагеру
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Wizard: а политика службы безопасности конторы разрешает скайп?
<Wizard> Но я только программист, не крутой :(
<Wizard> Политика чего? :D:D:D:D
<chapt> как я понимаю, хром тоже никто не использует?
<Wizard> Тут? Безопасность?
<chapt> на работе
<Wizard> У меня много людей.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут была новость что скайп будет показывать рекламу при аудио вызовах. "для генерации тем для общения" реклама будет контекстная ? :)
<Wizard> ЛОЛ.
<chapt> конечно контекстаня, учитывая местный колорит, сплошь будет состоять из жесткого порно
<mva> Wizard: вообще, из контор где для общения используется скайп и icq надо бежать сломя голову
<Wizard> mva: Я тут только программы пишу.
<mva> это не оправдание
<Wizard> Мне всё равно. Тут плачат хорошо и ничего не надо делать :)
<artus> ну когда плачат хорошо то можно
<Wizard> Увидите?
<Wizard> :P
<andrex> :D
<Wizard> У нас говорят "фирма-куст".
<Wizard> Кроме того, что злого в юнити?
<Umren> unity это круто
<mva> если речь идёт про единство людей, то да
<mva> если про недоDE, то нет
<Umren> в чем же оно недо?
<mva> в том, что требует допиливание софта под себя
<Umren> какое дело до этого юзеру?
<mva> а какое дело до этого программисту софтины, на которого юзер катит балоны?
<mva> если это проблемы юзера и его говноюнити
<Umren> это проблемы программиста, хочет что бы его софтиной пользовались под дефультным ДЕ- он пилит, не хочет - идет лесом
<Umren> кроме того, под все ос пилить под окружение софтину надо %)
<mva> опенсорс-программисту в большинстве случаев насрать на то, под чем его софиной пользуются
<skai-falkorr> @voice mva Umren
<mva> потому что он пишет её для себя и не получает за это денег
<skai-falkorr> давайте не будем разводить этот старый де-срач
<Umren> юнити это теперь оффтопик на канале убунту?
<Umren> o_O
<skai-falkorr> никто никого не убедит, так что лучше не портить этот хороший солнечный день
<Umren> "пишет для себя" - глубокое заблуждение, если человек пишет для себя, то в опен сорс выкладывать это не нужно
<mva> да ну
<mva> это мне говорит профессиональный опенсорс-программист, как я понял
<mva> да, Umren?
<Umren> ну да, если ты что то делаешь для опенс сорса, то ты делаешь это для людей
<mva> нет
<Umren> ибо, будут реквесты, найдутся другие разработчики
<mva> 98% всего опенсорса пишется либо just for fun (для себя), либо за деньги
<Umren> придется кооперироваться, а если ты будешь всех игнорировать, то такое опен сорс никому не нужен
<mva> начиная от ядра Linux, заканчивая DE
<Umren> ядро линукс уже давно перешагнуло опен сорс в твоем понимании
<mva> ytn
<Umren> его пишут для людей
<mva> нет
<mva> нет
<mva> его пишут за деньги
<Umren> а не для "себя"
<mva> точнее, бОльшая часть программистов его пишет за деньги
<Umren> ДЕ - юнити пишут тоже не для "себя" а с определенными целями
<mva> а сам Линус Торвальдс как 20 лет назад пилил "для себя", так и сейчас
<mva> я гарантирую это
<mva> и ему насрать на чужое мнение касательно его ядра, если оно не совпадает с его собственным
<mva> и это правильная модель
<Umren> дада единственно расово верная
<artus> ну да, кому не нравится - пишите свое :)
<mva> потому что всякие хомячки совсем охренели: денег не платят, но требут, чтобы все им вылизывали ж?пу
<mva> собственно, повторю: 98% ВСЕГО опенсорса пишется либо за деньги, либо Just For Fun
<mva> оставшиеся два процета сдыхают в течение 5 лет
<Umren> ведущий аналитик опен сорса?
<mva> да
<mva> представь себе
<mva> более того, активный разработчик и девелопер одного из дистрибутивов
<Umren> мобайл ревью груп икоркорейтед
<mva> в смысле, активный опенсорс-разработчик и *
<mva> Umren: юнити твой, кстати, тоже за деньги пишется, ага
<Umren> да? я то думал, для меня лично
<Umren> ;/
<Wizard> О чём розговор?
<skai-falkorr> Wizard: о высокохудожественном
<SergeyIT> а что под юнити не работает? :(
<Wizard> Всё.
<skai-falkorr> Wizard: если хочешь - расстегивай штаны, доставай и присоединяйся
<Umren> SergeyIT, софт который писал mva ;)
<SergeyIT> Wizard, ну кофеварка-то у меня работает
<Wizard> skai-falkorr: Вы слишком быстро пишете, а мой русский ещё плохой :Р
<Wizard> svn st
<Wizard> Упс, не тут.
<skai-falkorr> уняняня, парам парапам
<SergeyIT> перегрелся? )
<skai-falkorr> не.скучно
<skai-falkorr> http://goo.gl/N8orU
<Scrimmer> skai-falkorr, зачем народ пугаешь ?)
<skai-falkorr> Scrimmer: я им руку помощи подаю:)
<skai-falkorr> обычную человечью руку
<Scrimmer> без кожи
<Scrimmer> что б все знали, как она выглядит изнутри ?)
<skai-falkorr> а почему б и нет:)
<skai-falkorr> а знаете, что самое хорошее в том, что я сдал диплом?
<skai-falkorr> я наконец смог удалить icq аккаунт
<mva> а зачем оно тебе нуно было до диплома? :)
<skai-falkorr> mva: чтобы общаться с одногрупниками, которые проходили на том же предприятии
<skai-falkorr> или уточнять еще какую шнягу по вузу
<mva> лол
<skai-falkorr> теперь вот провожу ревизию сетевых аккаунтов
<tagezi> всем привет )
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну здравствуй
<[koshka]> Мяу
 * skai-falkorr отложил газетку
<[koshka]> Правильно)
 * skai-falkorr взял веник
<[koshka]> Поклади
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: привет )
<tagezi> [koshka]: и тебе привет )))
<[koshka]> Приветик
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: *положи
<[koshka]> Ну ок
<[koshka]> Зачем тебе веник?
<skai-falkorr> ну подмести пол
<skai-falkorr> уборочку навернуть
<[koshka]> Ну ладно. А я думала мне навернуть по шее за тапки :-D
<[koshka]> <3
<[koshka]> Скай милашка
<skai-falkorr> я няшка!
<skai-falkorr> я диплом защитил:-Р
<[koshka]> Поздравляю
<[koshka]> Скай. Ты же любишь меня?)))
<skai-falkorr> я ж злое и вредное существо жеж
<[koshka]> И че?
<skai-falkorr> и меня никто не любит:)
<[koshka]> А как же я?
<[koshka]> И пропал :(
<skai-falkorr> ну вот я тут депрессую
<[koshka]> Чего? Ты же диплом защитил
<tagezi> в армию?
<[koshka]> Не
<[koshka]> У него 3 детей
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> а чо тогда деприсить то? )
<[koshka]> Ну наверное потому, что я люблю его :-D:-D
<tagezi> да, согласен, страшнее этого уже ничего не может быть
<tagezi> тогда точно не в армию ))
<[koshka]> Ну я же не на столько плохая :(
 * [koshka] укусила skai-falkorr 
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ку
<Sergey_IT> выпускников с окончанием школы http://itmages.ru/image/view/566811/7de890cb
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо что напомнил.. я думал пойти прогуляться.. теперь не пойду
<tagezi> малоли что эта пьяная школота натворит опять )
<shenmue> пыщ
<tagezi> ку
<Umren> 12.04 довольно годный релиз, глюков пока не встретил
<tagezi> у меня навалом )
<tagezi> например, вылетает хром завершая сеанс, не активны вставить, копировать, хотя это делается... ну и по мелочам совсем )
<Umren> вставить копировать где? в гуях?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> в консоли они никогда у меня не подсвечивались ))
<Sergey_IT> tagez, а у меня ощущение, что у тебя уже там каша )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: о_О
<tagezi> не знаю почему у меня столько глюков.. может потому что 64 стоит
<Umren> не
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, может из-за того, что ты ставишь все подряд?
<tagezi> я не ставлю всё подряд )
<tagezi> я вообще ставлю что-либо очень редко новое
<tagezi> и после установки всегда делаюодни и теже действия по настройке ) описаные в мануале ская
<Umren> а.. наверное поэтому у тебя ничего не работает )
<tagezi> у меня не работает только хром )
<tagezi> а то что не подсвечивается, так не только от меня жалобы
<tagezi> эта бага тянеться ещё с 11.04, так же как и кривые дрова на интеловскую видеокарту )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а что кривого, я не замечаю
<Umren> один баг с дровами нвидии не фиксят уже года 2-3, правда он минорный
<Umren> но факт
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: помнишь я тут придумывал как бук к телеку подключить?
<Sergey_IT> не помню (... я свой 2 года назад попробовал, работает, но не нужно )
<tagezi> 2года назад у меня HDMI ьоже работала ))
<tagezi> а сейчас через вга запускаю
<tagezi> сори за опечатки.. сплю уже в лица
<tagezi> в пол лица* )))) блин
<Umren> пару лет назад я пробовал по хдми к телеку подрубиться, изображение есть звука нет
<Umren> долго пересобирал дрова и модули, но фиг заработало
<tagezi> S-Video не пашет
<tagezi> блин.. лол
 * tagezi ушёл спать..
<Masterok> Всем привет
<Masterok> Подскажите пожалуйста где общаются переводчики
<Masterok> есть кто живой?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-23
<HarryShprottey> тест
<ubuntuhelp> HarryShprottey, Есть контакт.
<HarryShprottey> Здравствуйте. Есть одна убунту. Убунту 12.04. Ничего кроме плановых обновлений не делал. Но в одно время стало появлятся ни стого, ни  с сего о пробелеме с наутилусом вроде. И сейчас все выпадающие меню - обесцветились. И нельзя ничего выбрать. Нажима
<HarryShprottey> заскринить не получается
<Aceler> Меню обесцвечиваются, когда приложение зависает. Следовательно, приложение наутилус зависло.
<HarryShprottey> Наутилус это же файловый менеджер? Вроде всё работает. Сейчас из терминала попробовал запустить. Появилось окно, и верхние пункты - обесцвечены. Также обесцвечены пункты и в трее наверху. Там где выбор языка, и т.д.
<Aceler> Посмотри в терминале через top, не кушает ли кто процессор.
<Aceler> И может, globalmenu отвалилось…
<Aceler> сфотографируй чем-нибудь ))
<HarryShprottey> Wait a moment.
<HarryShprottey> http://postimage.org/gallery/glxuruk/eef03f03/
<baronos> попробуй перезапустить процесс gnome-settings-daemon
<HarryShprottey> я тут. Что-то у меня вообще все повисло)
<Aceler> попробуй перезапустить процесс gnome-settings-daemon © baronos
<HarryShprottey> вывалилсы ряд ошибок в терминале, маргнуло окно, и ничего. Всё также
<HarryShprottey> Оо сейчас язык пропал. Только русский. На языковой панели английского нету
<HarryShprottey> http://paste.pro/5152635 вот что пишет при попытке запустить gnome-settings-daemon
<Aceler> Ну значит он запущен
<Aceler> Выглядит, как будто тема слетела. Но наутилус всё равно жрёт много ресурсов почему-то
<baronos> .xsession-errors посмотри, рестартони иксы.
<HarryShprottey>  .xsession-errors  это в вар/лог ?
<vladgobelen> в домашнем каталоге
<HarryShprottey> Вот что там содержится http://paste.pro/5152636
<HarryShprottey> Да, видимо какие-то проблемы с парсингом темы. Странно
<baronos> что за тема стоит?
<Aceler> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+question/31818
<Aceler> Одна из возможных причин подвисания наутилуса
<HarryShprottey> перезапустил иксы. Все также
<Aceler> А меню нажимаются вот из-за этого: compiz (decor) - Warn: failed to bind pixmap to texture.
<Aceler> Видимо.
<Aceler> HarryShprottey: у тебя винчестер точно не накрывается медным тазом?
<Aceler> Запусти palimpsest, посмотри информацию smart
<HarryShprottey> Тест надо делать?
 * Aceler ушёл
<HarryShprottey> с диском пишет всё ок
<HarryShprottey> в чём может быть проблема?
<baronos> после чего появилось это?
<baronos> точнее что делал перед тем как появилась твоя проблема?)
<HarryShprottey> Да после какого то обновления вроде. Т.к. всё устраивало, всё нормально. Где то  раз в день попрой через два вылазило окно с обновлениями, я нажимал обновить
<HarryShprottey> потом как-то критическая ошибка стала появлятся ни с того ни и сего и возможноть отправить багрепорт
<HarryShprottey> кстати ошибка была связана вроде с наутилусом
<HarryShprottey> а в папке home должны быть файлы .goutputstream-LSWLAW ? Они пустые. Там ничего нету. Но этих файлов очень много и разница только в символах после -
<HarryShprottey> вот опять вылезла ошибка. В теел сообщения ссылка на баг - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/978654
<HarryShprottey> хм. Не знаю каким образом но всё починилось
<HarryShprottey> Ещё 2 раза поставил обновления. И норм
<HarryShprottey> Здравствуйте ещё раз. А такой вопрос. Хочу обновить дрова на видео. Карта амд. Делаю всё по мануалу. Для этого нужно удалить старый драйвер, скриптом, который находится в  /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh Но проблема в том, что у меня нету этого файла
<HarryShprottey> как быть?
<andrex> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<HarryShprottey> E: Unable to locate package fglrx-install.log
<HarryShprottey> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'fglrx-install.log'
<HarryShprottey>  пишет в ответ
<HarryShprottey> попробую через гуи морду
<andrex> а у тебя точно дрова стояли?
<HarryShprottey> Да, точно. Ставил через установка и удаление драйверов
<HarryShprottey> оттуда попробовал удалить, вроде удаляются
<andrex> ну от туда и удали
<HarryShprottey> Ага, что-то сразу не пришло в голову
<andrex> ати такое ати
<HarryShprottey> :) Заметил странность. На открытых дровах. Всё гуд. Все летает, анимация окон и т.д. не тормозит. Есть эффекты. НО. Видяха так греется. После 5 минут работы. А на открытых всё подтармаживает, зато не так греется видяха :)
<HarryShprottey> не знаю с чем это связано
<HarryShprottey> опечатка, на закрытых всё тормозит
<Umren> юзай открытые, let the be light
<andrex> он убег
<Umren> *there
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем. Подскажите пожалуйста. Как видео драйвер поставить. Карта - Ати. Делал как тут http://askubuntu.com/questions/129597/how-do-i-fix-my-installation-of-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-in-12-04-lts . Но везде ошибку вываливаются. И ничего не ставится. Пробовал разными способами. В основном ошÐ
<andrex> !255 > HarryShprottey
<ubuntuhelp> HarryShprottey, please see my private message
<HarryShprottey> Ок. Видеокарта - ATI. Ставлю дрова - не получается. Вываливается куча ошибок
<HarryShprottey> убунта 12.04 ругается на DKMS
<HarryShprottey> Перебробовал разные способы, в том числе с сайта ubuntu.ru
<baronos> sgfxi пробовал?
<HarryShprottey> Нет, сейчас погуглю что это
<HarryShprottey> у меня же карта radeon. Зачем мне драйвер nVidia?
<HarryShprottey> sry
<andrex> модель карты какая?
<HarryShprottey> hd 6310
<andrex> если со скриптом не прокатит, значит сидеть тебе на открытых. чёт не только у тебя глючит
<HarryShprottey> понятно, спасибо
<advokat_> Всем привет кто может подсказать что может быть с Flash он мне вместо видео проигроватилей показывает задний фон.
<Umren> Nokia fires Qt team - забавная новость, правда очевидная еще год назад)
<Alagos> Добрый день. что нужно установить чтобы корректно работал screenr - для записи коротких видео? У меня что-то он тупит капитально и не может опубликовать видео записанное.
<baronos> Alagos: gnome3?
<Alagos> Ubuntu 12.04. Я хз что там. Unity вроди
<Alagos> baronos: а что там стоит на самом деле?
<baronos> в убунту дефолтом юнити, ну а в гном3 есть скринкастер дефолтный, правда пишет без звука.
<baronos> в блоге ская был скинкастер какой то описан, вроде на юнитт он нормуль
<artus> ffmpeg -r 30 -g 600 -s 1280x1024 -f x11grab -i :0.0 -vcodec libx264 -sameq /data/tmp/`date +%m-%d-%Y-%H-%M`-mov.mkv  - скринкастит аж в путь :D
<baronos> хехе)
<Umren> да все забывают про великую консоль)
<Umren> чето ищут.. уже все есть
<Alagos> Так прикол в том, чтобы часть экрана записывать, а не весь...
<Alagos> И пересылать по почте
<artus> стрим, по почте? ну ты извращеенец
<Alagos> Та какой стрим по почте? Ты что, вмазаный? :) По почте передать файл, и чтобы не было проблем с воспроизведенимем, кодеками, плеерами - то желательно чтобы оно было онлайн изначально. Screenr на работе (там федора) работает без
<Alagos> проблем. А вот дома на убунту что-то никак...
<artus> Alagos, это ты вмазаный по самые уши если скрикасты по почте шлеш а не на тытубчик заливаеш, выставив - доступно тем у кого ссылка
<artus> и да, проблемы с воспроизведенимем, кодеками, плеерами - бубут именно из за того что ты втупую передаш файлик а не линк на тот ше флеш даш
<Alagos> artus: вместо того чтобы лить самому не легче ли пользоваться уже готовым ресурсом для этого? К тому же скринкаст всего экрана, как я уже говорил, мне не подходит.
<Umren> [Raiden], кде скоро закроют
<Umren> ты вкурсе новостей?
<Umren> ;D
<[Raiden]> Неа
<[Raiden]> не слышал
<Umren> нокиа уволила 100 разработчиков ядра Qt которые работали на фулл тайм
<Umren> > Qt загнется в течении нескольких лет
<Umren> > KDE загнется
<[Raiden]> кде сча открыт. Кто-нить форкнет
<[Raiden]> qt т.е.
<Umren> > полная unity-фикация линукса
<Umren> ты не понимаешь
<[Raiden]> значит прощай линукс
<Umren> 100 разрабтчиков которые получают деньги. и работают по 40 часов в неделю - это двигатель
<Umren> "кто-нидь форкнет" он не потянет кутэ
<[Raiden]> я думаю, что ты прогнозируеш ьиспользуя кофеную гущу.
<Umren> ну смотри
<Umren> был у нокии миго
<[Raiden]> нокия конечн обогатая фирма, но есть масса капиталов равных или даже больше
<Umren> опен сурс тоже
<Umren> пару лет назад
<Umren> все, про него никто не знает уже
<[Raiden]> просто будет другой спонсор или владелец или несколько
<Umren> кто? это никому не интересно
<Umren> главный вопрос - зачем нужен Qt - что с ним делать крупным фирмам?
<Umren> гуглу или эпплу, майкрософту
<Umren> ораклу
<Umren> или каноникалу
<Umren> вначале найдутся энтузиасты, потом утихнут, Qt медленно умрет
<Umren> и потянет за собой кеды
<Umren> у нокии в мяслях была только идея о телефонах и кутэ, активно пилили, но они слили это направление из-за троянского коня элопа
<Umren> а на десктопах оно не так уж и нужно, другие только рады если кутэ сдохнет
<Umren> меньше конкуренции
<[Raiden]> Это твоё личное мнение.
<Umren> [Raiden], ставь юнити, осваивайся, Марк нас не бросит
<[Raiden]> Я весь июнь сижу в вин7
<[Raiden]> мне не нужно юнити
<Umren> не стыдно?
<[Raiden]> нет, оно ощутимо лучше
<Umren> я вот на своем писи два дня как снес вин7 и поставил 1204 с юнити
<Umren> прогресс определенно есть
<Umren> год назад юнити была слишком сырая
<[Raiden]> стыдно должно быть тем, кто в 2012 году всё ещё тразается с гномом и пытается сделать как у эпл , но по другому )
<Umren> да ну, гном2 это был псевдо эппл, а юнити это что то свое уже
<Umren> просто когда они выпускали гном2 они не осилили сделать док, поэтому убогая панелька снизу была как в winXP
<Umren> стыдно признаться, кучу лет плевал на гимп, вот сегодня посидел в 2.8, вполне сносно
<[Raiden]> меня это всё утомило.
<[Raiden]> У меня появился телефо нна андройде. Я просто пришел и купил устройство, там есть ос, определенный ифейс - всё работает.
<[Raiden]> вот это всё правильно
<Umren> что за модель?
<[Raiden]> А десктопный линукс таким не становится - он не правильный ) И ваше юнити просто ещё 1 ингридиент венигрета и де
<[Raiden]> из
<[Raiden]> samsyng galaxy ace2
<[Raiden]> u]
<Umren> unity это лицо каноникал, они его пытаются таким сделать
<[Raiden]> опечатки - кушаю )
<Umren> а не просто еще один де, который пилят студенты
<[Raiden]> мне не нравится глобал меню и боковой док и верхняя нескрываемая панель. Т.е. , говоря короче, не нравитяс всё что сделала каноникал в этом де. А так же не нравятся компоненты гнома, такие как наутилус, терминал, гедит, еог и т.д.
<[Raiden]> так что можешь не агитировать )
<Umren> мя это все не напрягает )
<Umren> + оно просто работает
<[Raiden]> у меня просто на боковой док не влезает количество используемых мной программ
<[Raiden]> т.е. оно уже по умолчанию работает не так, как мне удобно
<Umren> скролл?
<[Raiden]> а я не хочу!
<[Raiden]> скрол
<Umren> юнити не предпологает выбора
<Umren> ибо за тебя уже выбрали
<[Raiden]> поэтому у меня оно и не будет стоять, без вариантов :)
<Umren> и это правильно. юзер нынче много хочет
<Umren> и если угодить всем, то можно сделать лютое уг
<markmx> как МММ? :)
<[Raiden]> я не против того, что бы другие дяди думали о том ,как мне удобно, если я с ними в чем-то схожусь - хотя бы частично
<[Raiden]> но это не тот случай
<Umren> тут дяди совсем не понимают что тебе нужно?
<Umren> :D
<[Raiden]> да )
<[Raiden]> в кде понимают ощутимо больше.
<baronos> [Raiden]: дройд 4 стоит?)
<[Raiden]> не , 3.3.6
<Umren> на телефоне?
<Umren> 2.3.6 наверное
<[Raiden]> 2.3.6
<Umren> 3 нету на телефонах
<Umren> сколько заплатил?
<[Raiden]> тут если щипоткой по экрану то видно все столы (тачвиз4 от самсунг) - экспо фактически с кнопкой добавить стол - 1в1 как все столы (экспо) в кде
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> для него наверно офф обновление до дройда 4 естт)
<[Raiden]> нет
<shenmue> пыщ
<Umren> это печально
<Umren> 4 дроид это реально круто
<[Raiden]> говорят 4 жрет батарейку больше. Так что тут сложно сказать, печально или нет
<Umren> враки
<Umren> я на дроиде с 1.6 сижу. если вторая ветка это шажок вперед то четвертая прыжок
<_d4vid> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/7895504 красивые кеды
<Umren> над гуем в первый раз реально поработали
<[Raiden]> я видео видео на ютубе. Ничего особо удивительного не увидел в 4 версии
<Umren> _d4vid, иконки убожество
<[Raiden]> видео видел*
<Umren> разница огромна
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0623/h_1340472464_9973977_97855bb0a4.png
<Umren> coolreader поставь
<Umren> лучшая читалка)
<[Raiden]> ну кому что
<[Raiden]> я привык к этой ещё на симбе
<Umren> я перепробовал все, эта самая достойная
<Umren> кутомизируется все + напрямую работает с odst каталогами
<Umren> можно с той же флибусты тянуть сразу
<[Raiden]> я закачиваю со своего компа. профили с цветом и фрифтом есть, с боку экрана регулировна яркоси и размера шрифта, пальцев во время чтения..
<[Raiden]> короче я останусь с этим
<[Raiden]> Ты уже второй раз сегодня хочешь мне сплавить ненужное мне, сначала юнити, теперь какие-т очиталки )
<[Raiden]> ацтань
<Umren> это не какие-то
<Umren> это бест
<Umren> :D
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> и дропбокс сразу поставь )
<Umren> очень удобно и быстрее делать скриншот так ) https://www.dropbox.com/s/q0wgazf7dh98mjb/2012-06-23%2021.34.36.png
<[Raiden]> линукс капут http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kde/7902573
<[Raiden]> ой, не то окно
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<Umren> tagezi, поздно ты кутэ начал учить
<shenmue> так и надо нокле
<shenmue> хотя гнусы тоже не подарок
<[Raiden]> у нокии ещё 1 проблема. Т.к. мс анонсировала вп8, будет сложно продать текущую линейку с вп7
<[Raiden]> апгрейдить текущую линейку до вп8 низя
<shenmue> линус прально сказал что пилить они ос не смогут. вообщем жадность сгубила
<yurau_> [Raiden]: есть группа android-ru . добро пожаловать
<tagezi> Umren: помоему новость = это просто истерика сплошная
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> такие  проекты не дохнут
<[Raiden]> это как ооо или даже более важно
<[Raiden]> приберет к рукам другая фирма или фонд, не прикупленный мс как нкоиа
<[Raiden]> http://www.sanitaryum.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Kia-and-No-Kia.jpg
<tagezi> там же пожно сказчать библиотеку под ГПЛ лицензией..
<Umren> [Raiden], разве нельзя проапгрейдить? они же орали, что у них нет фрагментации и все телефоны сами апгрейдятся
<tagezi> так что можно елать форк
<Umren> tagezi, механика опен сорса подругому работает
<Umren> сделать форк и запилить патчик у тебя на компьютере тебе никто не помешает
<Umren> а создать группу разработчиков из сотен человек которые будут по 40 часов неделю вкладывать в проэкт - это другой уровень
<[Raiden]> Umren:  я слышал что нет, и ещё, вп7 основан на вин це, а вп8 на ядре нт - возможно железо уже не потянет
<[Raiden]> если я понял о чем ты
<Umren> хм.. я то думал апгрейд будет
<[Raiden]> С андройдами чуть проще. Если девайс популярен то будут кастомы
<[Raiden]> даже если официально нет
<Umren> кастомы и кривые могут быть )
<Umren> сам недавно чуть не брикнул свой старый гэлекси 1 таким кастомом ))
<[Raiden]> но зато они могут быть ) А там по ходу без вариантов )
<Umren> правда все закончилось хепи ендом)
<tagezi> Umren: и меня устраивает кути 4 ))) а он уже выпущен ))) а насчет кути 5 не понятно пока что они там сделают, он пока в альфе
<Umren> tagezi, выпустят через какое то время, весь в багах и нерабочий
<Umren> и это будет начало конца
<Umren> ибо его уже некому пилить кроме энтузиастов которые не смогут организоваться
<[Raiden]> его могут пилить те же уволенные люди , только уже с зарплатой не от нокиа
<Umren> а от кого?
<Umren> Qt как бы не стал доминирующей технологией )
<Umren> на маке - не нужен, на винде - не нужен
<[Raiden]> да найдется кто-нить. На худой конец тот же фонд который взял спонсировать кубунут )
<Umren> уже смысл кроссплатформы теряется
<[Raiden]> но скорее всего кто-нить посерьезней
<tagezi> макс закупит всю команду и будет пилить )
<_d4vid> кт не нужна нокия поняла
<_d4vid> )
<Umren> ну да, спонсировать по тыще долларов в месяц нанять двух студентов
<Umren> они сделают как надо
<[Raiden]> я юзал на винде qbittorent и clementine
<Umren> tagezi, макс?
<tagezi> эюю я опять чтонить перепутал? )
<Umren> _d4vid, это было ясно сразу после того как нокиа анонсировала переход на вп7
<Umren> ненужный актив
<Umren> tagezi, может ты про марка?
<Umren> ему ненужен Qt
<Umren> юнити - на гтк
<Umren> кроме того убунту отказалась орт кубунту
<[Raiden]> да, юнити2д развивать не будут
<[Raiden]> скорее всего он исчезнет уже осенью
<tagezi> да, марк
<Umren> кроме того, каноникал это не такая крупная компания, что бы брать мертвый груз
<[Raiden]> а я чуть не отказался из-за это от убунты, до сих пор опенсусе на 1 из разделов стоит )
<Umren> а вобще в линуксе все идет нормально, ненужные вещи умирают, селекция
<Umren> раньше обилие дистров было, а сейчас уже давно четкие лидеры есть
<[Raiden]> это как смотреть. Возможно тебе кажется , что отмирает ненужное, а мне кажется...
<Umren> это эволюция
<[Raiden]> что умирает единсвенная надежда на доминирование на десктопе
<Umren> единственная надежда на доминирование на десктопе - это все более активное развитие веб технологий
<Umren> ибо браузеры уравнивают все ОС, и тут мы вспоминаем поговорку от доси )
<[Raiden]> может быть...
<[Raiden]> но я не использую веб софт практически совсем
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и даж почту читаю не через морды в бровсере, а мейл клиентами
<[Raiden]> с копированием писем на мой комп
<Umren> гмыло шикарно)
<Umren> кучу лет на нем сижу
<yurau_> [Raiden]: ты[Raiden]:  на какой de сидишь?
<Sergey_IT> yurau_, он на вин
<[Raiden]> последнее время я пользовался кде
<Umren> yurau_, он нам изменил
<yurau_> )
<Umren> еретик
<Umren> 6 круг ада вроде.
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0623/h_1340475504_6927088_1ae25174c6.png
<[Raiden]> как-то так
<_d4vid> епт сколько вкладок
<_d4vid> )
<_d4vid> у меня максимально по 6 в день
<Umren> я больше 10 не открываю
<_d4vid> я  не пользуюсь  фф потомучто у него нет хорошего плагина кириллицы на хроме всё ок
<Umren> кириллицы?
<_d4vid> раскладка клавы
<Umren> не понимаю
<_d4vid> пишу латиней а он мне в кириллицу
<_d4vid> плагин такой
<Sergey_IT> проще с китайского
<Umren> аа, транслятор типо
<_d4vid> да
<_d4vid> он есть под фф просто там раскладка не та к которой я привык
<_d4vid> а под хромом всё зашибись
<_d4vid> жду 20й хром
<Umren> а я их не жду, они просто выходят )
<_d4vid> вообше гугл молодцы
<Umren> с первой беты кстати еще сижу )
<Umren> в первый день как она вышла
<_d4vid> хм
<shenmue> блин у меня пакет от пряников куллер разорвал
<Sergey_IT> зубастый у тебя кулер
<shenmue> куллер в порядке. не отвлекайтесь. ситуация под контролем =)
<Scrimmer> оперативно
<Scrimmer> :)
<Umren> я прочитал как будто это пакет от пряников победил)
<Scrimmer> я, кстати, тоже
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-24
 * andrex не донёс свой крест, потерял))
<D0r1aN> Всем доброе время суток
<D0r1aN> интересует вопрос: можно ли убрать часы с панельки в gnome shell?
<Kyshtynbai> extensions.gnome.org тут посмотри
<D0r1aN> там смотрел в первую очередь
<D0r1aN> не нашел
<D0r1aN> лан, хрен с ним, думаю в 5 утра не найду ничего)
<D0r1aN> слепой я однако, но нашел)
<_d4vid> удалять виджеты на панель можно с помощью alt плюс правая кнопка мыши.
<baronos> не надо путать гном шелл с гном классик
<skai-falkorr> хех
<Chrome5162> сори
<Chrome5162> проблемы с интернетом
<Chrome5162> весь день сегодня не стабильный
<skai-falkorr> проверка аккустики
<Chrome5162> бу
<skai-falkorr> врубить песни a7x и смотреть на треск стекол в окне
<Chrome5162> :)
<Chrome5162> :D
<Chrome5162> эй у меня квирк не авторизируется
<skai-falkorr> а вот вам, соседи. нефиг было слушать всякую попсу. у меня, чай, колонки то покруче
<Chrome5162> хихи
<Chrome5162> что так достали?
 * skai-falkorr не любит песни из одной строчки, не несущие никакого смысла в рандомном наборе слов
<Chrome5162> согласен
<Chrome5162> олностью
<Chrome5162> полностью"
<skai-falkorr> а вот им highway to hell от ac/dc
<Chrome5162> ахах
<skai-falkorr> правда, благодаря последнему квн, они знают эту песню
<skai-falkorr> но не знают эту группу.
<skai-falkorr> back in black будет следующим
<skai-falkorr> хотя для них это "песенка из железного человека"
<skai-falkorr> жалкие уклюдки
<skai-falkorr> камчатку трясет
<Chrome5162> эмммм
<skai-falkorr> 6.7 баллов
<Chrome5162> тише тише
<skai-falkorr> лег в час ночи.проснулся в пол пятого.уже светло.уже спать не хочется
<skai-falkorr> уже полдень.а до сих пор хз чем заняться
<Chrome5162> эмм
<Chrome5162> нуу не знаю...
<Chrome5162> ты ведь на Ubuntu верно?
<skai-falkorr> ага.хорошо, что не на антидепрессантах
<Chrome5162> я серьёзно
<skai-falkorr> о.у меняж есть 9 первых фильмов о джеймсе бонде
<baronos> ппц люди звери, спать не дали с 5 утра шарахаются
<Chrome5162> ну вот
<Chrome5162> посмотри их
<skai-falkorr> baronos: терпи
<skai-falkorr> во. полирну ка я аудиовпечатления группой korn
<skai-falkorr> baronos: как там у тебя гном поживает?
 * skai-falkorr решился. и сменил тему иконок. с самого релиза 12.04 не менял
<Chrome5162> так всё
<Chrome5162> этот интернет уже надоел
<Chrome5162> когда же это конится?
<skai-falkorr> конится - это лошадится, но только по мужски?
<Chrome5162> один вопрос
<Chrome5162> что с тобой??
<skai-falkorr> я не выспался
<baronos> skai-falkorr: гном гуд, только че то мне пк надоел, с зарплаты куплю андройд приставку к тв и буду ее юзать)
<skai-falkorr> очевидно жеж
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а нафига?ставь убунту фо андроед жеж
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ну мне тут еще юнити не хватало :D
<skai-falkorr> ну она ж няшна:)
<skai-falkorr> не то что ваши гномощели,вендометро и прочее мышевознество
<skai-falkorr> только компиз, только няшкор
<Chrome5162> няшааа
<yurau_> baronos: у меня сегодня смарт на андроиде повис. так что приключения продолжаются.
<baronos> хз, я в ней не вижу того, что бы меня привлекло :)
<baronos> yurau_: хард ресет сделай авось поможет)
<yurau_> именно. пришлось аккумулятор вынимать. помогло.
<baronos> skai-falkorr: кстать, я так и не видел инструкции как ставить на дройд убунту
<Chrome5162> я кстати тоже
<skai-falkorr> baronos: потому что она пока клозед бета
<Chrome5162> поделитесь ссылкой
<Chrome5162> ааа
<skai-falkorr> как будет готова, так выложат
<baronos> понятно, а клозед это не туалет случаем? :)
<skai-falkorr> не
<skai-falkorr> то клосЕт
<skai-falkorr> а это клОзед
<skai-falkorr> замок не замок
<skai-falkorr> замок не замок
<baronos> хех)
<skai-falkorr> все зависит от ударения:-Р
<Chrome5162> closed
<Chrome5162> какова вероятность что убунта ровно встанет на ноутбук?
<rapidsp> 50/50
<Chrome5162> ну я почему то так и думал...
<Chrome5162> о 12.04 скачалась
 * Chrome5162 пошёл записывать
<rapidsp> вероятность может измениться, если в гугле ввести марку бука :)
<skai-falkorr> rapidsp: а еще круче, если ввести модель
<Chrome5162> Samsung Q70
<Chrome5162> доисторический
<rapidsp> бесспорно :)
<skai-falkorr> хммм
<Chrome5162> кстати
<Chrome5162> видео карта от интел
<Chrome5162> беда пичаль
<skai-falkorr> вродеж мы не гуголь
<skai-falkorr> дык атлична жеж
<Chrome5162> атлична?
<skai-falkorr> единственные карточки, которые работают аут оф бокс
<Chrome5162> хде дрова на нийо искать
<Chrome5162> out of box?
<Chrome5162> что это?
<Chrome5162> просвятите
<skai-falkorr> это искаропке
<Chrome5162> ?
<rapidsp> гы
<rapidsp> skai-falkorr: мастер просвящения :)
<Chrome5162> 80 lvl
<skai-falkorr> rapidsp: пади ниц
<skai-falkorr> лучшая девушка бонда была в первом фильме
 * baronos думает "не выспаться дома лучше, чем не выспаться на работе"
<Chrome5162> мде
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/S0EZU мило)
<Chrome5162> эм
<Chrome5162> о_О
<yurau_> Scrimmer: твой?
<Chrome5162> хм
<Chrome5162> мне другое интересно
<Chrome5162> скока эта бандурина стоит?
<Scrimmer> yurau_, не, просто увидел)
<Scrimmer> Chrome5162, такие не продаются) это ктото сделал себе вручную)
<Chrome5162> Scrimmer: да не я знаю
<Chrome5162> Scrimmer: ну просто если бы продавалась за какую сумму))
<Scrimmer> за очень большую)))
<flintstone> привет всем
<Scrimmer> я простые сумки из дискет продаю по 1.300 рублей, а тут комп целый)
<flintstone> ктонибудь пробовал ставить 2 монитора на nouveau?
<Chrome5162> flintstone: привет
<Chrome5162> я не пробовал))
<flintstone> у меня так стоит, все нормально работает, кроме одного момента - у меня телек (tv-out) и монитор (DVI) и при загрузке, да и вообще в чистой консоли разрешение ставится меньшее (от телевизора) и получается что консоль размещается в верхнем углу монитора..
<markmx> параноя или кажется, но при запущенном скайпе через несколько часов мертвый подвис... скайп начал дома юзать недавно ... до этого ничего не повисало...
<Chrome5162> эм
<Umren> очевидно ватсон, это скрытый зонд мелкософта, который присобачили в последнем обновлении
<Umren> так что начинай думать, о чем то кроме скайпа
<Umren> они убили Кутэ, они убили ноклу, теперь хотят убить убунту своим скайпом
<Chrome5162> ЫЫ
<Umren> потом будет банер выскакивать в скайпе "У вас опять повисла убунту? а у нас тут скидки на виндовс 8!"
<Chrome5162> ЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫ
<Chrome5162> СЖЕЧЬ ДО ТЛА СЖЕЧЬ УНИЧТОЖИТЬ ПЕПЕЛ ПО ВЕТРУ АААА
<baronos> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<stasdizzi> где скидки о_О ? ))))))
<Chrome5162> ?
<Chrome5162> эт чё?
<baronos> эт че за ниньзя такой кикает?)
<Chrome5162> не понял
<Chrome5162> чё случилось?
<baronos> !caps | Chrome5162
<ubuntuhelp> Chrome5162: ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, НЕ КРИЧИТЕ!!! мы можем прочитать это и в нижнем регистре
<Chrome5162> окей
<Chrome5162> пошутить не дают
<Chrome5162> чё мне тепреь делать?!
<Umren> каяться
<Chrome5162> пффф
 * Chrome5162 каится
 * Chrome5162 больше не будет капсить
 * Chrome5162 понял свою ошибку и больше не будет так делать
<Chrome5162> бан снимите
<mva> если бы его не сняли — ты бы не зашёл
<Chrome5162> эм
<Chrome5162> как бэ хотс скрыт
<Chrome5162> хост скрыт"
<mva> "как бэ" 1) ты сначала зашёл без скрытия, а потом перезашёл
<Chrome5162> сначала я зашёл
<Chrome5162> меня забанили
<Chrome5162> я скрыд
<Chrome5162> и вошёл
<mva> "как бе" 2) не имеет значения, ибо баны работают скозь клоаки
<mva> нет
<Chrome5162> ну я не наю
<mva> вот и не спорь тогда
<mva> раз не знаешь
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/redhat/7902931
<Chrome5162> скоко комнату держу всегда баны обходились...
<mva> значит не умеешь банить
<Chrome5162> а как надо?
<mva> продемонстрировтаь на тебе? :)
<mva> *вать
<Chrome5162> нет
<Chrome5162> спасибо
<Umren> [Raiden], rip
<mva> Umren: леннарт-то? :)
<[Raiden]> нет, линукс
<[Raiden]> )
<Chrome5162> Linux is live...forever
<[Raiden]> угу, примерн окак Элвис
<[Raiden]> даже есть те, кто его ещё слушает
<mva> [Raiden]: ну, как бы кроме каноникал и редхата есть ещё много контор, связанных с линуксом. Поэтому, к счастью, ни та ни другая не имеют влияния ни на Linux, ни на GNU/Linux за пределами своего дистрибутива
<mva> [Raiden]: поэтому хоронить ядро вслед за федорой — нелогично :)
<mva> *дыбр *linux *PÖttering
<mva> R.I.P. Fedora 18
<mva> ой
<[Raiden]> частично верно.  Но только частично. Т.к. шапка очень сильное влияние имеет и 1 из тех фирм которая пишет LSB
<mva> не то
<Chrome5162> Fedora
<mva>  <Chrome5162> | Linux is live...forever
<Chrome5162> mva: мм?
<mva> Chrome5162: "линукс — это жинь"? :)
<Chrome5162> Fedora?Не е слышал
<Chrome5162> о_О
<Chrome5162> блин
<Chrome5162> у мну туго с английским
<Umren> [Raiden], святой марк этого не допустит. У нас с шапкой другие пути
<Chrome5162> что за марк?
<mva> s/другие/разные/
<Umren> yep
<mva> только вот путь убунту — слишком похож на Microsoft
<mva> особенно учитывая фокус каноникал по поводу UEFI
<Umren> в чем?
<[Raiden]> всё что происходит в лине последние 3-4 года меня не радует. Я ждал большего от этой ос.
<mva> в том, что каноникал поддерживает Microsoft'овский вариант внедрения UEFI, но только со своей ещё более жёсткой сертификацией
<Umren> [Raiden], твоя вера слаба, отсюда и метания в поисках лучшей доли
<Umren> прими Марка в сердце своем и возрадуйся)
<[Raiden]> Это не вопрос веры, это просто вывод просле долгого наблюдения за развитием. Очень мало проектов опенсорс, которые заняты созданием конкурентноспособных программ, таких которые не хуже программ под другие платформы (и платыне и неплатные).
<mva> Umren: тебе Offoffoff промыл мозги? :)
<[Raiden]> В основном все занимаются какой-то экзотикой и воровством идей у эпл
<mva> [Raiden]:
<Umren> не знаю таких. Что за апостол?
<mva>  Очень мало проектов опенсорс, которые  заняты созданием конкурентноспособных программ, таких которые не хуже программ под другие платформы
<mva> [Raiden]: это НИКОГДА не было и НЕ БУДЕТ целью опенсорса
<Chrome5162> а что есть цель опенсорс?
<Umren> коммунизм.
<[Raiden]> проект кде нагенерил очень много отличных программ. Но теперь непонятка как будет развиваться qt
<mva> ВСЕГДА опенсорс писался и БУДЕТ писаться только по тем направлениям, что интересны ЛИБО разработчику, ЛИБО спонсору разработки
<baronos>   опенсорс
<mva> и никак иначе
<[Raiden]> цель опенсорса - обмен разработкой, а не коммунизм.
<mva> это близкие понятия
<Umren> [Raiden], тебя понесло, ты ищешь оправданий, что бы соскочить, а все из-за отсутствия крепкой веры в идею.
<[Raiden]> однако мы не видим обмена ,мы видим конкуренцию в лагере опенсорса, форки, скандалы и т.д.
<mva> [Raiden]: форки и слияния — ОБЫЧНЫЙ процесс разработки
<[Raiden]> если был бы обмен - был бы 1 хороший текстовый редактор или может быть 3, а не 33
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<mva> нет
<mva> ты не прав
<Umren> текстовый редактор - вим и емакс, все ок
<mva> идея опенсорса как раз в том, чтобы было 33 редактора
<Umren> или ты про офисный пакет говорит?
<mva> чтобы каждый мог сделать так, как ЕМУ нравится
<mva> а не так, как за него решили
<mva> Umren: офисных пакетов — тоже всего полтора калеки
<[Raiden]> я понимаю 33 редактора в закрытом мире. Там больше предложений - больше прибыль.
<mva> Libre да Calligra
<[Raiden]> а тут извините не понимаю
<mva> Abiword даже не офис
<mva> [Raiden]: ещё раз:
<mva> 13:14:25            <+mva> | идея опенсорса как раз в том, чтобы было 33 редактора
<mva> 13:14:34            <+mva> | чтобы каждый мог сделать так, как ЕМУ нравится
<mva> 13:14:38            <+mva> | а не так, как за него решили
<[Raiden]> я не программист, я пользователь который хочет иметь лучшую программу из доступных, уже написанных. Поэтому я как не программер уже выпадаю из твоей идеи.
<[Raiden]> она не подходит тем кто хочет взять и юзать
<mva> именно поэтому столлман когда продавал емакс по 150$ клал вместе с ним на дискетку и исходники
<[Raiden]> лучшее
<Umren> купи книжку c++ за 24 часа.
<mva> [Raiden]: а кто сказал, что GNU для пользователей?
<[Raiden]> тоже верно )
<mva> "как пользователь" ты можешь заплатить за то, что ты хочешь получить и оно у тебя будет
<[Raiden]> я так думал, но сча думаю иначе и пишу из винды
<mva> никто так же не говорил, что GNU — это халява
<[Raiden]> и не знаю вернусь ли ещё в линь или мне это уже не надо )
<Umren> вернешься, виндовс долго не живет
<Umren> кроме того, ты заплатил за лицензию?
<mva> боксовую
<mva> ибо установка ОЕМ на домашний компьютер, на котором была другая ОС — нарушение лицензии
<[Raiden]> у новичков - да. У меня живет. А если умрет есть бекап. Фактически, за счет того что убунта выходит каждые пол года, я линукс ставлю чаще чем виндовс
<Umren> боксовую никто не покупает..
<Umren> дураков нет
<mva> именно поэтому — все воры
<Umren> поэтому майкрософт очень умно сделали в свое время, вступив в сговор с оем поставщиками
<mva> *монопольный
<mva> только вот речь не об этом
<[Raiden]> 14.07.09 - дата папки документ энд сеттингс
<mva> а о том, что 98% леммингов с windows нарушают EULA
<Umren> [Raiden], ты стал вором?
<[Raiden]> Ну , можно и так сказать. Хотя, я не воровал у мс виндовс - он у них по прежнему есть. Я просто сделал копию
<[Raiden]> ))
<mva> [Raiden]: ты нарушал лицензионное соглашение
<mva> нарушение договора — тоже ничего хорошего
<Umren> [Raiden], грехопадение.
<[Raiden]> Мс пока не предъявляет притензий к частникам, только к фирмам и бизнесу. В плане валидации винды и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Так что не вижу проблем
<mva> это не повод нарушать
<Umren> это не имеет значения, ты нарушил этнические нормы
<mva> Umren: этические
<Umren> точно точно
<mva> этнические он как раз соблюдает
<mva> :)
<[Raiden]> когда-то люди жили в рабстве - но вот редиски, взяли и нарушили )
<Umren> когда то люди жили в рабстве, а твоя жизнь в рабстве майкрософта только началась
<[Raiden]> У мс просто свои интересы, а уменя свои
<mva> [Raiden]: когда-то все люди были равны, но вот редиски - взяли и нарушили и придумали рабство (как с Microsoft)
<mva> [Raiden]: и ещё раз: брать бесплатно то, за что создатель хочет денег (пусть и несправедливо, но это его право) — это плохо и неэтично
<mva> [Raiden]: и это автоматически лишает тебя права превозносить данный продукт над другими
<[Raiden]> Тут не канал этики. Я оплатил компутер - купил его. То что он не идет уже как полностью рабочее решение - я не виноват. Вот и делаю своё решение, как могу. Качаю варез и ставлю.
<mva> покупай Mac
<Chrome5162> Мас
<mva> он идёт как полностью готовое решение
<Chrome5162> что в нём такого
<[Raiden]> вот мак возможно самое интересное решение на рынке. Но я пока не созрел )
<mva> *я нищеброд
<mva> fixed
<mva> ;)))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и из-за цены тоже
<[Raiden]> ещё у  меня нету притензий к линукс в виде андройда.
<Umren> цены не такие уж высокие. за 50 прошку можешь себе взять
<[Raiden]> удобно , из коробки всё работает и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и по сути ифейс понятынй всем и почти одинаковый. По крайней мере есть 1 дефолт.
<mva> в андроиде от линукса только линукс :)
<Umren> в андроиде нет дефолта в интерфейсах
<mva> как бы это тавтологично ен звучало :)
<Umren> да, и от явы там тоже только язык )
<[Raiden]> в общем да, там только ядро. А всё остальное в линуксе надо удалять и переписывать - если он реально хочет на десктоп )
<mva> [Raiden]: в линуксе ничего другого и неть
<mva> *нет
<mva> всё остальное — это операционная система Ричарда Столлмена и называется GNU
<mva> но как нам доказывают андроид и Magenta — Linux != GNU
<mva> он может использоваться и с другими операционными системами
<Umren> [Raiden], ты знаешь, что ты теперь будешь гореть в аду?
<Chrome5162> UbuntuЛучшая сборка Linux кто согласен?
<Umren> нет, зверь сборка покруче будет
<bakaneko> не я
<mva> Chrome5162: сборка ядра в убунте не отличается от сборки в Sabayon, например, ничем. Canonical, вроде, даже свой патчсет уже к минимуму свёл :)
<Chrome5162> :)
<Chrome5162> я ниего не понял
<Chrome5162> :D
<mva> а если ты имел в виду не "сборка Linux", а "дистрибутив GNU", то... впринципе тоже самое. Разница стремится к нулю
<mva> и заключается только в наличии платной поддержки и apt вместо Entropy
<bakaneko> политика обновлений в убунте это ужас
<bakaneko> тестируют нестабильные пакеты на хомячках
<mva> bakaneko: конкретнее, пожалуйста :)
<mva> а, ну это да.
<mva> хотят, тут у Sabayon'а так же
<bakaneko> работать невозможно. я не троллю.
<mva> правда, в нём хотя бы не делают "полуобновлений", как в убунте
<mva> а в убунте обновить пакет, но не обновить зависимости - обычное дело
<mva> даже в дебиане себе этого не позволяют :)
<bakaneko> позавчера перелез со стабильно дебиана в тестинг и поставил МАТЕ вместо третьегнома. отвалился вайфай. сижу чиню.
<bakaneko> в стабильном были слишком древние драйвера для моего ноута, некоторые вещи не работали
<mva> есть подозрение, что дело либо в ядре, либо в NM/wicd
<mva> особенно, если wicd, то точно ничего удивительного
<mva> он в последнем обновлении вообще с русским перестал дружить
<bakaneko> поставил вицд вчера. вообще странно. ввожу пароль, нетворкманагер подключается и потом через секунд 20 падает вайфай
<mva> ipv6 используешь?
<bakaneko> какие мне логи читать?
<bakaneko> нет
<mva> wifi - броадком?
<bakaneko> sudo lspci | grep -i "ath\|eth"                                          ~
<bakaneko> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)
<bakaneko> ой
<bakaneko> не то
<mva> вообще чудеса тогда
<mva> алсо, экранировать слеш, когда он в кавычках не обязательно
<mva> и да, wifi на usb скорее всего
<bakaneko> это вроде не он
<mva> lsusb | grep -i wireless
<bakaneko> нет, не юсб
<mva> а, не | grep wireless не надо
<bakaneko> нету
<mva> короче, такое поведение NM ну ОЧЕНЬ характерно для brcm и ядер 3.1-3.2-3.3
<bakaneko> эх...
<mva> ибо бродком
<mva> с их грёбаной кривой фирмварью для вайфая
<mva> хотя и NM не лучше. Но в данном случае его вина меньше :)
<bakaneko> попробую на старом ядре  загрузиться...
<mva> или на новом попробуй
<mva> правда, лучше всего — самосборном :)
<bakaneko> старое было 3.2 из бэкпортов. новое -- просто 3.2 =)
<toxa> всем привет! а почему последнее время вываливается в крах firefox ?
<[Raiden]> Мне ответ на лоре дали )
<[Raiden]> кути не зависит он нокии вот уже год. но да печально без этих людей будет труднее.
<[Raiden]> toxa: на опеннете было что-т о про откат флэша
<toxa> блин.. может вообще удалить его.... и устроить байкот этому флешу... пусть все сервисы внедряют html5... а то дыр полно... повисания и вываливание браузеров... достало уже товарищи!!!
<toxa> :) :) :)
<doronski_> удали
<baronos> смотрите в кинотеатрах "байкот 1-го%"
<bakaneko> неа. и на старом ядре тоже самое
<doronski_> вообще-то, правильнее будет «бойкот»
<baronos> о*
<bakaneko> wicd и network-manager это две разные штуки?
<mva> bakaneko: да
<bakaneko> >xmpp.pirate-party.ru
<bakaneko> godno
<toxa> удалил! :)
<mva> молодец
<baronos> теперь gnash с lightspark ставь, в поддержку опенсорс ;)
<mva> нет
<mva> flash вообще должен сдохнуть
<mva> все его реализации
<mva> даже то, что Mozilla на JS пилит
<Chrome5162> через WUBI что ли на ноут поставить а то классически йа боюсь
<[Raiden]> да ваще не ставь.
<Chrome5162> да ну
<Chrome5162> надоела эта вында
<mva> поставь другую
<Chrome5162> уже все ставил
<Chrome5162> от 98 до 8
<mva> или хотя бы прочитай вот это перед даже первой мыслью об установке Ubuntu
<mva> !win | Chrome5162
<ubuntuhelp> Chrome5162: Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<Chrome5162> я?
<Chrome5162> я не сравнивал
<Chrome5162> где я сравнивал?
<mva> это просто универсальная калькдля тыканья носом в случаях когда венду употребляют рядом с убунтой
<mva> ты ссылочку-то прочитай
<mva> на будущее, так сказать
<Chrome5162> я это итал уже давным давно...
<Chrome5162> и не один кстати раз
<Chrome5162> я прекрасно понимаю разницу между виндовс и линукс
<mva> ну, тогда на очереди понять разницу между GNU и Linux :P
<Chrome5162> разницу?
<skai-falkorr> mva: универсальная не эта
<skai-falkorr> !notforyou | mva
<ubuntuhelp> mva: Тут взрослые люди, ну что вы тут забыли? Прочтите и задумайтесь http://goo.gl/UCdgo
<Chrome5162> и в чём же
<skai-falkorr> mva: вот универсальная
<mva> Chrome5162: в том, что Linux — это ТОЛЬКО ядро и ничего больше. Оно даже не привязано к операционной системе. А операционная система — GNU ;)
<Chrome5162> технические аспекты я тоже знаю
<skai-falkorr> mva: ой как не хорошооооо
<skai-falkorr> mva: GNU/Linux это операционная система. еще согласен. но чисто гну...
<mva> skai-falkorr: чисто гну с любым другим ядром остаётся той же самой операционной системой :)
<mva> будь то Hurd, March, Fbsd, solaris или что угодно
<mva> хоть Windows ;)
<skai-falkorr> mva: ну онож будет gnu/{hurd,march,freebsd,solaris,windows} же
<mva> да
<mva> но операционная система GNU с ядром {...}
<mva> ;)
<toxa> GNU это набор программ
<toxa> без ядра
<toxa> хм... 98..... на ноутбук... :) сейчас это будет не просто сделать
<baronos> ты там бойкот то на адобе оформил?)))
<skai-falkorr> если есть где девушка, так бонд с ней переспит
<baronos> ох, счастье привалило в виде симпатичной XX хромосомы возрастом примерно 25лет :D
 * Chrome5162 хохочет
<_d4vid> Fedora 18: большинство обновлений потребует перезагрузку
<Chrome5162> эм
<Chrome5162> к чему?
<_d4vid> федора преврашается в винду)
<Chrome5162> или я не в теме
<Chrome5162> ахах
<bakaneko> а почему xchat открывает мне не дефолтный браузер? =(
<Chrome5162> потомуто он дефолтный
<Chrome5162> видимо
<bakaneko> http://paste.org.ru/?w9jro1
<Chrome5162> а вам какой надо?\
<baronos> в федоора это верное решение, ибо у меня ни разу не проходило хорошо обновление, всегда приходилосьгасить иксы и обновляться в консоли
<baronos> а в дистрах на основе дебиан всегда все хорошо было.
<bakaneko> Chrome5162, надо 0, а он открывает 1
<bakaneko> а на 1 я специально тор поставил чтобы было отдельно
<Chrome5162> то есть нужен Хром
<Chrome5162> а вылетает
<Chrome5162> О_О
<Chrome5162> что то не помню такого браузера
<bakaneko> нужен хром а отрывается найтли
<Chrome5162> найтли
 * Chrome5162 думает
<bakaneko> фирэфокс ночная сборка
<bakaneko> firefox-trunk
<Chrome5162> аа
<Chrome5162> блин
<bakaneko> вообще хчат какой-то булшит
<bakaneko> ирсси меня достал просто. каждый раз открывать терминальчик и править конфиги
<mva> use weechat, Luke!
<mva> !weechat
<ubuntuhelp> WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и LUA. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<mva> так
<bakaneko> ну может быть
<mva> по ушам тому, кто кальку правил
<bakaneko> а там уже джаббер допилили?
<baronos> дома забабахаю вичат на андройд и буду в танке
<baronos> у меня через битлби джабер в вичат
<mva> baronos: а что, в ирси его допилили до юзабельного состояния?
<bakaneko> в битлби глюки с кодировками
<mva> ну, вообще, jabber-плагин, так-то, есть. Но я хочу свой, с шахматами и поэтессами
<mva> ложь, нету
<mva> если использовать юникод
<skai-falkorr> http://data.whicdn.com/images/21897113/tumblr_lvqxw6azcm1r3lruoo1_500_large.jpg
<baronos> mva: не понля про ирси  :(
<bakaneko> irssi-xmpp отличный плагин. мне понравился. лучше чем мкаббер. рекомендую
<baronos> я*
<mva> ой, про ирси было к bakaneko
<bakaneko> хочется одновременно и кнопочки чтобы были гуйные и чтобы одновременно он на сервере крутился
<bakaneko> такого наверное еще нету
<mva> три миллиона лет как есть
<mva> quassel называется
<bakaneko> офигеть
<bakaneko> хочу!
<skai-falkorr> https://p.twimg.com/AwJV2DTCMAEyQjp.jpg:large
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> 5!
<bakaneko> mva, а что ты говорил про юникод?
<Tmin10> подскажите репозитарий хромиума, чтобы новые и стабильные сборки были
<Tmin10> пытался поставить вот этот: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa так там 404 выдаёт(
<bakaneko> mva, если у меня клиент настроен на работу с юникодом то битлби не глючит?
<bakaneko> круто. попробую
<[Raiden]> ubuntuupdates.org - используйте этот сайт дял поиска ппа и т.д.
<Tmin10> спасибо, попробую
<bakaneko> Tmin10, у меня гугл хром. есть стабильная и нестабильная ветки
<bakaneko> Tmin10, не хромиум
<baronos> сейчас вроде нет таких репозиторий именно хромиума, хром можно и дев и бету и стабле
<Tmin10> я ставил из центра приложений, но уж больно давно он не обновлялся
<_d4vid> чем отличается хромиум от хрома?
<Tmin10> а хромиум вроде не палит на сервера гугла
<bakaneko> хромиум вроде без проприетарщины?
<Chrome5162> вы чего тут меня за моей спиной обсуждаете? :D
<Tmin10> мы про хромиум)
<bakaneko> некоторые не ставят хром из-за религии...)
<_d4vid> айрон браузер не палится гугл скачать его можно тут http://www.srware.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=3754
<bakaneko> http://www.google.ru/chrome/index.html
<baronos> хром с флешем с пдф вьювером со статистикой и с отчетами об ошибках
<Tmin10> ура, хромиум наконец то обновляется)
<bakaneko> хоть это и папилитарно. но у хрома отличный дебпакет. когда его-ставишь он еще и репозитории свои прописывает. вообще отлично ящитаю
<baronos> можешь попробовать с унстабле дебиан слить хромиум 20
<Tmin10> неторопливая репа...
<Tmin10> 200 килобайт всего(
<bakaneko> заголовок в обзоре квазель : >Qt? Are you serious?
<inkvizitor68sl> я сейчас выходил с канала?
<Tmin10> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> крута
<bakaneko> неа
<inkvizitor68sl> я почти настроил пиджин
 * bakaneko давно выкинул пиджин
<inkvizitor68sl> осталось ещё alt-стрелочки починить
<inkvizitor68sl> bakaneko: и что йузаешь) ?
<Tmin10> а если на W: Duplicate sources.list ругается, а apt-get update не решает эту проблему, что делать?
<inkvizitor68sl> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<inkvizitor68sl> ubuntuhelp: ты меня помниииишь!
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop inkvizitor68sl
<bakaneko> inkvizitor68sl, gajim
<Tmin10> что это было?
<inkvizitor68sl> bakaneko: дык вот я с гаджима и переползаю
<inkvizitor68sl> bakaneko: он затрахал со своим sqlite
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня логов метров 100 за месяц
<Tmin10> pidgin отличный меседжер
<bakaneko> о__о
<inkvizitor68sl> а он постоянно базу ломает
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: не напомнишь, как кальки изменять на боте?
<inkvizitor68sl> и пересоздавать её разучился (
<mva> Tmin10: пиджин — плохой мессенджер
<inkvizitor68sl> !blah is answer blah!
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> !blah
<ubuntuhelp> blah is answer blah!
<inkvizitor68sl> !no blah is answer blah!!
<mva> щok
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that inkvizitor68sl
<mva> *ok
<inkvizitor68sl> !blah
<ubuntuhelp> blah is answer blah!!
<bakaneko> мне в пиджине не нравится многопротокольность, которая плохая.
<Tmin10> у меня тут 3 протокола, всё работает
<inkvizitor68sl> ну мне от него нужны только жаббер и irc)
<bakaneko> джаббер-конференции там плохо отображаются
<Tmin10> юзаю gTlak, IRC, MRA
<bakaneko> больше похоже на чат вдвоем
<baronos> Tmin10: удали дубликат репозитория хромиуума
<mva> Tmin10: то, что ты думаешь, что всё работет — ещё не значит, что работает _всё_ и что ты своим пиджином не напрягаешь собеседников идиотскими шрифтами после того, как вставишь ссылку
<Tmin10> а какой сейчас последний хромиум?
<inkvizitor68sl> bakaneko: что там в них плохого?
<bakaneko> еще в гаджиме можно звоить черех фарсайт
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще у гаджима есть киллерфича
<inkvizitor68sl> сворачивание чатов в ростер
<inkvizitor68sl> но теперь  я её починил  и в пиджине
<Tmin10> а то обновил, так и 18.0 осталась версия
<bakaneko> inkvizitor68sl, мне не нравится как окошко чата отображается в пижине
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: в псине она тоже есть
<inkvizitor68sl> bakaneko: хм?
<inkvizitor68sl> mva: приложение использующее QT по определению не может быть вменяемым
<mva> зря
<mva> ибо у меня, например, такое же мнение о Gtk
<mva> ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну блин
<inkvizitor68sl> KeepassX жил себе жил
<inkvizitor68sl> сломался
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь его заколебешься из трея разворачивать
<bakaneko> inkvizitor68sl, я считаю, что окошки когда переписываешься один на один и окошко с конференцией должны быть разными. в пиджине конференции были перегружены нереально для моего восприятия
<inkvizitor68sl> bakaneko: дык, там есть настройка "чаты отдельно, каналы отдельно"
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<mva> !weechat
<ubuntuhelp> weechat is answer WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и Lua. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<inkvizitor68sl> где б шрифты только поменять
<bakaneko> ну не знаю. мне юзабилити не понравилосб вообще =(
<baronos> эмпати + гном3 = няя уведомления с чатом :)
<inkvizitor68sl> bakaneko: знаешь... я бы ещё бесконечно долго пользовался гаджимом
<inkvizitor68sl> но за последние 4 месяца у меня база ломалась больше 10 раз
<inkvizitor68sl> так что пошел он в ж -(
<Chrome5162> ребята я 10.10 раньше юзал щас вот 12.04 скаал...очень интересно ваше мнение как она?
<inkvizitor68sl> мне логи нужны
<Tmin10> нормально! с самого начала сижу на стабильной
<skai-falkorr> дык распечатай, подшей и в архив
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: а вичат не рассматривал? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> mva: а про вичат я забываю постоянно
<inkvizitor68sl> мда...
<bakaneko> inkvizitor68sl, ого. интересно. как себе лог сломать? у меня не ломается
<inkvizitor68sl> alt-стрелочки не работают (
<inkvizitor68sl> bakaneko: во время активного общения вырубаешь железку - база ломается
<bakaneko> inkvizitor68sl, у меня сейчас сломалось коечто в гаджиме и не заходит в однобуквенную конференцию
<inkvizitor68sl> гг)
<inkvizitor68sl> гм
<inkvizitor68sl> где тут шрифты менять ><
<bakaneko> это глюк питоновой функции re.match()
<bakaneko> inkvizitor68sl, хочу сейчас quassel попробовать еще, но он на QT ты ж не любишь =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну у QT интерфейсы ужасные всегда были и остаются(
<inkvizitor68sl> впрочем, пиджин тоже не такой отзывчивый, как хотелось бы
<mva> то ли дело их отсутствие у Gtk ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> и не соблюдает freedesktop
<_d4vid> у меня были проблемы с пиджином .. пересел на кутим
<inkvizitor68sl> а не, беру свои слова обратно
<inkvizitor68sl> соблюдает
<Chrome5162> о кутим
<inkvizitor68sl> забыл, что по freedesktp вкладки переключаются через ctrl-pgup/pgdown
<Chrome5162> не плохая вешь
<Tmin10> хромиум до старой версии обновился(
<bakaneko> кутим на куте. плохая вещь =(
<Tmin10> последняя стабильная 21, а у мя 18
<inkvizitor68sl> во
<inkvizitor68sl> убунтовские 12е шрифты рулят
<inkvizitor68sl> так
<inkvizitor68sl> оно уже даже ничо так
<Tmin10> а все репы в /etc/apt/sources.list храняться, других нет?
<skai-falkorr> мне 9 хватает
<Chrome5162> шрифтики
<Chrome5162> на компе стоит 11.10 kUbuntu
<baronos> Tmin10, слей с дебиан унстабле там 20. или жди когда обратят внимание, или посмотри дебы в 12,10
<Chrome5162> винт тупой стал не робит
<Tmin10> блин(
<Tmin10> у меня в /etc/apt/sources.list нету ppa, кроме одного, где они?
<bakaneko> вообще они неправильно разрабатывают этот квазель и smuxi. они должны были сделать сервер + апи вместо сервер + клиент =\
<mva> Tmin10: рядом
<skai-falkorr> в сурс.лист.д
<Tmin10> ctqxfc gjcvjnh.
<mva> Tmin10: неужели так сложно посмотреть в /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ?
<Tmin10> спасибо, посмотрю
<Tmin10> не знал
<bakaneko> а клиент уже бы допилился потом в виде плагинов в пиджинам и гаджимам
<mva> Tmin10: можно было просто сделать grep -ir ppa /etc/apt
<mva> по-моему, это очевижно
<bakaneko> вообще анархия какая-то в этом вашем опенсорсе!
<mva> *д
<bakaneko> что хотят то и делают!
<mva> внезапно, правда?
<mva> :)
<bakaneko> велосипедники =\
<mva> сделай как нравится тебе
<mva> и да, кстати, у них и есть сервер + апи
<mva> и никто апи не прячет
<skai-falkorr> аще как могут делать
<bakaneko> о
<skai-falkorr> нет, чтобы реестр со стопицот разделами и дублирующими ключами
<skai-falkorr> придумали чего.по папкам аккуратно по делу раскидать
<inkvizitor68sl> да вообще падонки!
<inkvizitor68sl> вот прямо так и напрашивают конфиги в deb-пакеты упаковывать!
<inkvizitor68sl> так
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и последний штрих, запихать пароли в keychain
<inkvizitor68sl> та блин
<inkvizitor68sl> и научить его по esc закрывать всё, что нужно
<inkvizitor68sl> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Tmin10> ладно, поставлю хром, а то что то странное с хромиумом
<Chrome5162> меня ставят ^_^
<Tmin10> кстати, такой вопрос: W: Ошибка GPG: Следующие подписи не могут быть проверены, так как недоступен открытый ключ, что с этим сделать?
<Tmin10> несколько раз исправлял, а тут забыл
<inkvizitor68sl> Tmin10: добавлять этот ключ
<Tmin10> хм, это понятно, вопрос как
<Tmin10> какой командой
<baronos> на ланспаде пример есть в кпждом ппа
<baronos> лаунчпаде*
<_d4vid> короче вопрос с чем может связано что в пиджине не отображаются все юзеры при старте .. при втором старте всё нормально и так всегда то так то совсем юзер лист пуст кто нибуд встречался с данным багом в пиджине?
<bakaneko> я хотел бы собрать какой-нибудь болгенос на основе дебиан-тестинг. но только чтоб он был настроен уже нормально
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: попробуй так, ключик только свой, котоырй тебе апт пишет
<[Raiden]> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 5A9BF3BA4E5E17B5
<[Raiden]>    gpg --export --armor 5A9BF3BA4E5E17B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<[Raiden]> или так sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com C5E6A5ED249AD24C
<Tmin10> сейчас попробую
<[Raiden]> но вообще, это не ошибка, а больше предупреждение
<Tmin10> да, помогло, спасибо
<Tmin10> постоянно забываю эту команду на добавление ключа(
<Tmin10> от чего они вообще теряются?
<[Raiden]> найди себе программу дял заметок. Я например выбрал cherrytree
<Tmin10> да, правильно, запишу это в evernote
<bakaneko> вообще вам не кажется что рисовать вэб-интерфейсы намного проще чем возиться со всякими гтк, куте? и в будущем осы будут только с вэбинтерфейсами
<[Raiden]> Ну, не знаю, может при добавлении репа таймаут произошел и ключик не добавился либо он сменился
<[Raiden]> bakaneko: проще != лучше
<Tmin10> bakaneko: проще, намного как по мне, сам пишу веб-проги
<skai-falkorr> !256 | inkvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='256'
<skai-falkorr> !255 | inkvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<[Raiden]> Я бы предпочел софт на кути\ц++ , со вставками в критичных местах на асм. А вы можете юзать вебскриптики ,если нравится
<bakaneko> [Raiden], почему не лучше? все сигналы будут обрабатыватся джквери к примеру.
<[Raiden]> :)
<bakaneko> а то куча всяких библитек гтк, куча версий, совместимости\несовместимости...
<mva> skai-falkorr: что-то я не заметил чтобы инк печатал длинные сообщения :)
<skai-falkorr> mva: не тут
<bakaneko> версий css всего-лишь одна -- css3
<Tmin10> хм, css3 ещё не приняли))
<[Raiden]> не лучше потому, ято я юзер и у меня отличные от программиста критерии. Мне надо что бы работяло отлично, максимально хорошо и т.д. А сколько трудов это стоит программеру - не моё дело.
<mva> нене
<mva> нормальному программисту данные критерии тоже важны
<Tmin10> а, у нас в универе постепенно переходят на веб приложения, это удобнее и админам и программистам и юзерам
<mva> а вот всяким быдлокодерам надо "побыстрее" наклепать
<Tmin10> раньше были проги на делфи под винду...
<mva> поэтому всякие аяксы, джквери и т.п.
<bakaneko> ну вот тем более. для простых юзеров рюшечки выглядят более привлекательно
<bakaneko> вендовосемь и те переходят на вебинтерфейсы
<mva> миллионы мух едят говно
<[Raiden]> Возможно поэтому у меня и будет вин7, пока она поддерживается
<mva> это не повод повторять за ними
<[Raiden]> вместо вин8
<[Raiden]> хотя , посмотрим )
<[Raiden]> в конце лета
<bakaneko> я к тому что. в линукс-десктопе куча всяких библиотек, которые можно браузером заменить
<bakaneko> + куча сишного софта которого можно питоньим заменить
<mva> не нужно
<bakaneko> почему?
<[Raiden]> вин8 первая ласточка с новыми идеями, как виста была, возможно в вин9, ещё через 3 года. Всё это будет интересно и продуманно )
<mva> потому что не все хотят из-за твоей лени постоянно обновлять железо и докупать оперативку
<[Raiden]> и ещё будет уже другое железо, через эти 3 года. на котором уже юзер не отличит 100% , как и на чем написана программа
<mva> и покупать SSD чтобы не сосать лапу пока питоноприложение тормозит на I/O
<bakaneko> хмм...но ведь модули то на си написаны...на питоне только интерфейсы...
<mva> а ещё не все хотят ловить трейсбеки из-за юникода в питоне
<inkvizitor68sl> пф!
<mva> bakaneko: а почему питон, а не Lua, простите?
<inkvizitor68sl> mva: а зачем ssd ) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> впихнул 16 гигов в ноут
<inkvizitor68sl> и радуешься )
<mva> и всё на tmpfs?
<mva> ;)
<Tmin10> а на php мона писать как на питоне так?
<bakaneko> потому что я луа не знаю. я умею только на питоне. и мне он показался простым
<bakaneko> Tmin10, можно
<mva> bakaneko: а почему все должны подстраиваться под _тебя_?
<bakaneko> питон это мэйнстрим потому что
<mva> я, вот, знаю Lua и мне он показался вообще идеальным
<mva> и что?
<Tmin10> bakaneko: а через что можно php пропустить для этого?
<mva> Tmin10: через php
<bakaneko> приложения которые мне нравятся заскриптованы на питоне.
<bakaneko> и в питон катятся
<bakaneko> sage-math например
<mva> и?
<[Raiden]> вообще железо и сча готово , если говорить о новом, сандибридж или новее
<bakaneko> там много компонентов разных. но все совместимы именно за счет питона
<mva> ещё раз говорю: то, что миллионы мух жрут говно — не повод повторять за ними
<[Raiden]> А во тна моей коре2 , всетаки видно, когда софт на жс или питоне )
<mva> и даже если оно тебе лично кажется вкусным — не значит, что его должны есть все
<Tmin10> блин, ну чтож такое то, поставил хром, думал последний будет, а тут Версия 19.0.1084.56
<mva> Tmin10: зачем тебе ОЛОЛОЛОПОСЛЕДНИЙХРОМКОКОКОКО?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34175 - нвидию проняло.
<Tmin10> новые фичи
<artus> Tmin10, какие?
<bakaneko> ну какое же это говно если не говно. лучше пользоваться питоновым sagemath к примеру чем заучивать емаксы и прочие соснольные непонятки
<mva> Tmin10: какие?
<bakaneko> или еще пример...
<Tmin10> синхронизация вкладок, хз, есть ли в 19
<mva> есть ещё с 11
<Tmin10> в 19 не было
<Tmin10> ой
<Tmin10> 18
<mva> либо ты о чём-то "не том" говоришь
<Tmin10> когда на разных компах можно одни вкладки
<bakaneko> сейчас меня дико раздражает интерфейс xchata он неудобный. чтобы его поменять, мне сейчас надо лезть глубоко в сорсы. а если бы он был вэб, то поменять его не проблема
<mva> bakaneko: и опять в том, что ты чего-то не осилил виноваты другие
<mva> конечно
<mva> так же очень просто
<bakaneko> ну да
<mva> Tmin10: повторяю, ещё в 11 можно было
<bakaneko> все слишком сложно
<Tmin10> значит у меня не работало это...
<bakaneko> надо чтобы раз и работало
<mva> bakaneko: тогда тебе в Windows
<mva> увы
<artus> @voice bakaneko
<bakaneko> там все поназакрыто же
<artus> bakaneko, закончил срач не в тему
<bakaneko> я не срусь же
<bakaneko> я предлагаю концепцию
<artus> bakaneko, а кого тут твои концепции волнуют?
<bakaneko> ну это вообще пушка
<artus> bakaneko, я кроме шрача не в тему канала от тебя вообще ничего не видел :)
<bakaneko> нету никакого срача
<bakaneko> к вопросу о пхп
<baronos>  на канал пхп
<bakaneko> зачем же вообще пхп нужен если есть twisted, tornado, django и еще куча няшностей
<artus> @kick bakaneko мимо
<toxa> :)
<bakaneko> asdf
<mva> bakaneko: советую таки прочитать правила
<bakaneko> чиво вы такие злые =(
<mva> потому что нефиг нарушать правила
<artus> mva, :D
<bakaneko> я ж хороший...(
<[Raiden]> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2455/3778521713_55f551e287_o.jpg
<mva> это не даёт права нарушать правила
<bakaneko> неужели нельзя обсуждать интерфейсы? в убунте же есть юнити там
<Umren> ниче нельзя
<bakaneko> =\
<Umren> о чем срач то был?
<Umren> а то я все пропустил
<[Raiden]> что касается веб ифесов и вообще скриптовой ерунды, то оно вполне имеет право на жизнь там, где например 1 из главных задач - это ожидание ввода от юзера :)
<mva> правила канала: 1) модератор всегда прав. 2) если модератор не прав — см. пункт 1
<[Raiden]> короче где скорость пофиг
<bakaneko> скорость отрисовки могла бы решатся каким-нибудь костылями, хотя бы вэбсокетами например
<Umren> каким образом sagemath коррелирует с emacs?
<Umren> (это я зачитал из срача сверху)
<mva> @voice bakaneko
<bakaneko> ну я имел ввиду его вебинтерфейс
<bakaneko> та шо опять =\
<mva> @voice Umren
<mva> @voice [Raiden]
<Umren> чем быстро
<Umren> чет
<[Raiden]> )
<bakaneko>  /join ubuntu-ru-anarchy
<mva>  @kick bakaneko
 * mva >_> bakaneko
<bakaneko> я хороший :3
<[Raiden]> я упоминал прогу для заметок... http://www.giuspen.com/cherrytree/#downl
<Umren> хчат кстати ок
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user bakaneko 84600 не буянь
<[Raiden]> пример кстати проги на питоне
<[Raiden]> в такой проге скорость не особо важна и в общем нормально пашет
<Umren> скорость это не автоматическая плюшка, которую тебе дает яп
<rekcuFniarB> Deluged на питоне, при работе проц грузит меньше чем transmission-daemon.
<[Raiden]> это так, но зато тормоз - это то, что яп может дать автоматом
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> кубитторент всеравно кошернее делюги
<[Raiden]> +1
<rekcuFniarB> artus: он не может  работать демоном, многим это важно.
<rekcuFniarB> Я не держу постоянно DE запущенным.
<[Raiden]> демоном может работать трансмишен и кторрент вроде тоже
<[Raiden]> и без всякой там явы
<rekcuFniarB> И deluged.
<artus> rekcuFniarB, ну как чисто демон мне рторрент вроде больше нравится
<Tmin10> кстати, в 12.04 можно как-то упорядочить значки на рабочем столе в виде сетки? а то они у меня прямо кучкам набросаны...
<rekcuFniarB> rtorrent убог по функциональности.
<skai-falkorr> как демон мне больше баал нравится
<artus> rekcuFniarB, из реп возможно :)
<rekcuFniarB> К тому же он стал часто падать, пришлось уйте с него.
<skai-falkorr> у него улыбка веселая
<artus> rekcuFniarB, да и есть qbittorrent-nox который можеш стартовать демоном и будет те счастье
<rekcuFniarB> artus: а клиент у него хоть есть?
<bakaneko_> ^3
<bakaneko_> :3
<artus> rekcuFniarB, даж вебморду можно)
<rekcuFniarB> Недавно значит допилили.
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user bakaneko_
<rekcuFniarB> А трекеры он использует все, что прописаны в торрент-файле, или как большинство клиентов первый удачно ответивший?
<artus> rekcuFniarB, мне хватает что оно умудряется сотку в полку забить ))
<rekcuFniarB> Ну это думаю для большинства клиентов не проблема.
<Tmin10> или в юнити нету привязки значков к сетке?
<[Raiden]> в нике баканенко мне почему-то хочется вставить букву л после к
<mva> [Raiden]: и ничего не изменится :)
<mva> skai-falkorr:
<mva> @mode +b $a:bakaneko
<mva> @mode -b *!~d@*
<mva> @mode -b *!~bakaneko_@*
<mva> так проще
<artus> mva, а оно работает?
<mva> и не придётся переполнять банлист :)
<mva> да, оно работает
<artus> гуд, спс
<skai-falkorr> mva: ну и?
<mva> skai-falkorr: он ничего не сможет говорить
<mva> skai-falkorr: проблему бы решил ещё один финт ушами, но тогда часть хомячков не сможет войти вместе с ним :)
<artus> какое извращенное наказание :)
<tagezi> привет всем
<toxa> привет привет :)
<tagezi> (:
<Chrome5162> дарова
<tagezi> Chrome5162: о, мож ты мне и подскажешь, почему хром так пакастит у меня? ))
<Chrome5162> ояхз))
<tagezi> нувотопять =(
<Chrome5162> я с ним посорился
<Chrome5162> :D
<toxa> а что он делает?
<toxa> как пакостит
<[Raiden]> попробуй хромиум, а я так и не отказаля от фф, он удобней, а скорость в тестах не критична
<[Raiden]> мне
<tagezi> включаешь Хром или Хромиум, пока роешься в настройках или просто первая страничка весит, ну там где окошки с часто посещаемые сайты, всё хорошо
<tagezi> какоткрываешь какойнибудь сайт, он берёт и выключает сенс )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: он не переводит страничку
<[Raiden]> фф?
<tagezi> в хроме сразу предлагает перести и не паришься
<tagezi> угу
<[Raiden]> плагины есть, гугл транслейт есть
<Chrome5162> английский учите
<[Raiden]> ох, найн!
<[Raiden]> )
<Chrome5162> йайа шпрехен зе доит
<Chrome5162> доитч"
<tagezi> угу, а ещё китайский, французский и ещё 10 языков на сайты которыех мне приходиться залазить
<tagezi> смешно
<Chrome5162> китайский
<Chrome5162> стесняюсь спросит
<Chrome5162> вы чё в инете делаете?
<toxa> а перевод помогает?....
<tagezi> информацию читаю
<tagezi> угу
<[Raiden]> у меня кстати были случаи, когда решение проблемы гуглил на китайских
<[Raiden]> т.к. больше нигде небыло
<tagezi> Chrome5162: мой интернет не ограничен контактом ))
<[Raiden]> было правда такое 1 или 2 раза
<Chrome5162> это на то намёк был щас?
<tagezi> ну у меня тоже прихрдилось лазить по японским и китайским чайтам..
<toxa> черт... не в той консоли ставил :(
<tagezi> по китайским прада не удобно, они предпочитают ероглифы в картинках грузить (
<[Raiden]> http://forum.mozilla-russia.org/viewtopic.php?id=41921
<[Raiden]> http://whiteportal.ru/2007/02/07/foxlingo__perevodchik_stranic_dlja_firefox.html
<[Raiden]> первое что попалось. В общем хром снова не нужен
<toxa> для покупки товаров?
<toxa> по сайтам то японским и китайским лазеете :)
<tagezi> спасибо )))
<tagezi> toxa: нет
<toxa> хм...
<toxa> а что там ещё можно делать? :)
<tagezi> toxa: восновном историческая и филосовская инфа
<toxa> мммм.... :)
<Aceler> Привет, кто-нибудь ставил virt-manager в связке с Xen на 12.04LTS? Там тааааакие грабли…
<Aceler> Ни в сказке сказать, ни вслух произнести
<toxa> а что хорошего в Xen ?
<Aceler> Миграция
<Aceler> Точнее, живая миграция
<toxa> и какие OS будут мигрировать? не легче распаралелить?
<Aceler> Разные
<Aceler> В основном убунты, но есть и центоси
<Aceler> Не понял по поводу распараллелить — что распараллелить?
<toxa> расспаралелить серсисы которые крутятся на этих ubuntu или centos или класстеризовать... чтобы отключение одного не отключало весь сервис
<Aceler> Не всё можно распараллелить, к тому же это дороговато получается :D
<Aceler> Я уже не говорю об удобстве развёртывания из тестовой конфигурации
<toxa> а горячая миграция тоже дорого стоит, требуется канал нормальный между серверами и наличие как минимум двух серверов
<tagezi> [Raiden]: раньше была панель от гугла, после того как гугл перестал делать панель я и свалил на хром
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а плагины не пашут,блин.. я конечно ещё порою.. но то что ты дал, одного вообще нет, а другой не переводит
<^DEMOSS^> привет пипл\
<^DEMOSS^> Давно был шарикофффф ? )
<^DEMOSS^> А то в министерство Juniper networks покупают, а он у нас вроде как супер-спец по ним )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> бывает
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: как твои молнии поживают ? )
<[Raiden]> да так, нормально ))
<[Raiden]> навител для андройда http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0624/h_1340552888_9286214_0fe240aec7.png , http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0624/h_1340552903_6453273_760e7e2c30.png
 * [Raiden] нашел что поскриншотить
<^DEMOSS^> :D  а что с ним не так ? )
<[Raiden]> с ним всё ок )
<^DEMOSS^> у меня и на desire  и на  Transformer стоят
<^DEMOSS^> Вшил в прошивки сразу
<^DEMOSS^> Год назад был в легионе девелопер и допиливал прошивки на htc
<^DEMOSS^> xda-developers был домо родным. потом допиливание достигло аппогея и надопность в моей пиле отпала
<^DEMOSS^> Aceler: а чем kvm  хуже Xen ?
<toxa> миграция только на qcow2 образах, а в остальном лучше
<toxa> если я не ошибаюсь :)
<toxa> кто пользовался живой миграцией на xen,kvm,wmvare ?
<Umren> gwibber - кстати ужасный дефульт клиент в бубне
<Umren> настолько тормозной при скроллинге, диву даешься
<^DEMOSS^> вмваре по миграции классная. Дома баловался на виртуальном кластере - даже работает )
<Umren> виваре проприатное зло)
<^DEMOSS^> Отчего это ? Идея с esxi  очень хороша. Структура гуд. Есть ли под линукс и kavm  удобный граф манагер с такими же возможностями ?
<^DEMOSS^> или хотя бы клиент-серверное решение
<Umren> отчего проприатное зло?
<Umren> какое там все клевое значение не имеет.
<toxa> ага.... а цена какая? :) у wmvare такая не маленькая...
<Umren> будь мужиком юзай kvm/xen
<toxa> только kvm
<[Raiden]> если речь про дом, то какая разница какая цена. Варез же. А если про работу, то вложение может окупаться.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> возня с чем-то более дешевым или бесплатным может и дороже обойтись. Смотяр какой случай
<Umren> райден теперь будет пропогандировать варез?
<Umren> o_O
<[Raiden]> варез доступен - это факт. От этого никуда не уйти )
<Umren> я ушел, давно )
<Umren> а ты вот видимо опять вернулся, ломка
<toxa> дома такое нужно только для экспериментов, чтобы потом применить на практике... а на практике лицензию на vmware потянет только крупная компания
<Umren> да, дома нафиг не надо
<Umren> а компания не может вечно жить под страхом вареза, либо под гнетом компаний с безумными ценами типа майкрософта
<Umren> благо сейчас почти все можно переводить в компаниях на опен сурц
<Umren> кроме некоторых позиций
<Umren> из-за специфики некоторого софта
<toxa> бухгалтерского например :) :) :)
<toxa> не будем говорить какого
<Umren> угу
<Umren> ну это кстати можно купить лицензию на винду и гонять ее в виртуалке на удаленке
<toxa> посмотрел цены на vmware, компоненты отвечающие за живую миграцию начинаются от 5750$
<toxa> а смысл её там гонять? в удаленке
<Umren> а толку от этих программ без сети всеравно?
<Umren> пускай в песочнице будет безопасней
<toxa> ой... там ещё и по процессорам лицензия...  короче в сумме будет много много
<Umren> миллионы
<toxa> в виртуалке интересно гонять многопользовательский терминальный сервер, чтобы в случае обновления железа его перенести без переустановки
<Umren> это и предлагаю) меньше гемороя с самими компами
<[Raiden]> http://rghost.ru/38849584
<[Raiden]> можете слушать не качая, если флэш есть
<Umren> это такой тонкий юмор от рейдена)
<Umren> тыб еще ссылку на сильверлайт кинул)
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> лесников-16 весь на йутубе есть
<Sergey_IT> ку
<mva> [Raiden]: ты, конечно, извини, но за обсуждение вареза, да ещё и под оффтопик могут последовать репрессивные меры даже в отношении тебя
<Sergey_IT> так его!
<[Raiden]> была речь о стоимости программы. Я просто рассказал, что для дома это не важно, а для работы может оказаться  купить дешевле
<[Raiden]> вмваре не только под виндовс
<mva> для меня — это важно для дома
<mva> тем не менее, прекрати нарушать правила споря с предупреждением :)
<[Raiden]> ваша личная проблема )
<Umren> Райден сбился с пути
<Umren> [Raiden], тебе не стыдно?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> есть полон ософтовых фирм ,у которых годовая прибыль, чистая, не считая расходов, десятки млн $
<[Raiden]> им не стыдно, так почему мне должно быть стыдно?
<Umren> ты хочешь сказать они все юзают варез? ;D
<zgr> кто-нибудь знает что за диалог появляется когда на кнопку питания жмешь?
<zgr> я имею ввиду "Shutdown this system now?" откуда это? Как выключить
<Umren> перевести пробовал?
<Umren> в гугл транслейт попробуй вбей, вроде бесплатно пока)
<zgr> не в этом дело
<Umren> а в чем? что тут лечить?
<zgr> оно мне мешает /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn не выполняется как надо
<Umren> это стандартный диалог)
<zgr> стандарный откуда? какая программа его запускает
<zgr> оно и в unity и unity-2d и gnome-fallback
<zgr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66723/how-do-i-modify-the-power-options-in-ubuntu-11-10/66731#66731 не помогло
<zgr> ключи в dconf ничего не сделали, я думал может /usr/lib/indicator-session/indicator-session-service но это не оно
<Olkorns> Всем привет, можете подсказать по установке java?
<Olkorns> Я сделал все как парень в этом топике http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=193977.0 но ничего не работает (
<Olkorns> Неверю, что никто не в курсе
<Umren> опенждк же стоит изкоробки)
<Umren> Olkorns, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<Olkorns> Ща попробую, опенждк не подходит (
<Olkorns> Спасибо
<Sergey_IT> Olkorns, юзай gcc
<mva> Olkorns: не подходит для чего?
<Olkorns> Ну я для рзработки предпочитаю официальную ждк, а не поделья, которые поддерживаю спецификацию языка невнятно как-то
<Umren> правильно делаешь.
<mva> Olkorns: а знаешь почему эти поделия появляются?
<Olkorns> Ага, как не странно, чтоб исправить невнятности стандартной =)
<mva> потому что мало кто любит анальные зонды от оракла. И потому что в "официальной" сразу при выходе находят порядка 15 уязвимостей, которые оракл не желает фиксить
<mva> ну и это тоже, но после первых двух
<Olkorns> В любом случае оракловская - эталонная и от этого никуда не деться
<Umren> Не, если пишет софт, то лучше с анальным зондом. А то пишешь под опенждк, все круто, а на деле все это крутится под sunvm, а там вылезает другое поведение
<Umren> и все у тебя ломается, потом тебя бьет начальник и уволняют
<Umren> :D
<Olkorns> =)
<Olkorns> Приблизительно так, но меня не увлолят мои поделья под Dalvik крутятся, а он работает невнятнее чего угодно
<Umren> под далвик можешь на опенждк писать )
<Umren> этож другая вм совершенно, если под андроид пишешь)
<Olkorns> это да, но энтерпрайзовская привычка осталась
<Umren> под андроидом от явы - только язык
<Olkorns> Ну нет там еще кусок СЕ библиотеки отсался
<Umren> там это все ок работает
<Umren> так что не парься
<Umren> хотя если боишься то поставь конечно)
<Olkorns> Да не не боюсь, но как ни крути предпочитаю оракловскую
<artus> пичаль
<Olkorns> Очень даже нет
<tagezi> Umren: неправ ) не всё в ней ок работает.. мне пришлось ставить, что бы програмка нормально пахала.. со опен_джава программка зависала намертво
<Umren> tagezi, тут речь про андроид
<Umren> про проблемы с некоторым софтом я вкурсе)
<Umren> у мя банк не пашет например с опенждк
<Umren> какая то иде помню глючила тож)
<mva> [Green]: отсыпь немного машины времени :)
<mva> я тоже хочу вичат 0.4.1 :)
<tagezi> mva: у меня 0.3.7 ))
<tagezi> mva: или ты про то что он из будущего?))) ну так исходники в сети вроде валяются )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, исходники машины времени?
<inkvizitor68sl> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<inkvizitor68sl> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я про исходники вичата 0.4.1 )
<artus> tagezi, мм, написать можно хоть 4.1.0
<Sergey_IT> тогда можно и имя поменять - типа тагезичат
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, мне вообще всёравно какая цыфра.. главное что бы функции нравились ))))
<tagezi> и вообще мне нужно ЭиОП зубрить, завтра экзамен =D
<mva> tagezi: а у меня 0.3.8 :)
<mva> кстати, обновить надо :)
<artus> дык и так дев 3.8, куда там обновлять то
<trancecore> подскажите как называется команда, с помощью которой можно поля в консоли сделать
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а что это - эиоп?
<andrex> экономика и организация производства
<andrex> правда з каким тут боком)
<baronos> дев 0.3.9 уже хватит 3.8)))
<[Raiden]> .
<UNIm95> [Raiden] ,
<tagezi> andrex: потому что я учусь на информатика-экономиста
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да, экономика и организация предприятия
<Sergey_IT> экономисты не нужны
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я не экономист )
<andrex> ну название кафедры говорит об обратном, что ты там будеш что то экономировать и организовывать
<tagezi> если экономика лженаука, то экономисты её пророки, а информатики-экономисты - слуги этих пророков ))
<lolens> Привет всем, есть кто?
<tagezi> eue
<tagezi> угу
<lolens> Помогите, проблемы с видеодровами
<lolens> Комп lenovo s110
<lolens> intel n2800
<lolens> Собственно встроенная видюха...
<lolens> На форуме нашел скрипт установки интел дров. Запустил, все сделалось, перезапустил комп. Эффекта 0.
<lolens> Разрешение только 800х600 больше нет.
<lolens> Какие логи показать спрашивайте...
<tagezi> с интелом проблеммы?
<tagezi> у тебя какая система?
<lolens> Ага.
<lolens> Ммм... Ubuntu
<tagezi> )
<lolens> 12/04
<tagezi> а
<lolens> Проприетарные дрова стандартным методом не находит.
<lolens> Тот скрипт пишет Detected graphics accelerator: Unkown GPU. Однако, он минут 20 чет пытался установить и даж качал с инета какие то дрова...
<tagezi> не находит гугл реальных проблем
<tagezi> вообще только 2 с интеловскими дровами знаю
<lolens> X.org 1.11.3 xf86 video intel 2.16.0 Mesa 3d 7.12-devel kernel 3.2.0-23
<lolens> Прост может то что железо видимо новое (на хп дров нет) на 7ке сидеть не хочется...
<tagezi> не пашет S-видео и не пашел звук через HDMI начались они тогдаже когда закончились проблеммы с артифактами ))
<lolens> неее... ХДМИ к сожалению наверно, кстати, тут вообще нет такого разъема... хотя он должен так то вроде поддерживать...
<tagezi> а причем тут новое железо?
<tagezi> у тебя атом проц же?
<lolens> ну
<tagezi> ну так этому процу больше чем моей бабушке
<lolens> Кхм... ок, я не шарю...
<tagezi> я его на полках лет пять точно назад наблюдал
<lolens> Но ранее норм убунту юзал на стац. компе.
<tagezi> на стац компы атом не втыкают )) ну если голова на плечах есть )))
<lolens> Как мне тогда сделать разрешение более справедливое
<tagezi> потому что атом - это обрубок от целерона, если не ошибыюсь )
<tagezi> законный вопрос )
<lolens> 1024х800 к примеру.. как на вин7
<Umren> ксорг.conf лопатить
<Umren> гугли как туда загенерить разрешение
<Umren> я уже не помню)
<lolens> Тогда еще фича. видео HD вроде как поддерживать должен. На 7ке норм. на убунте тормозит жутко
<lolens> Как посмотреть стоит ли драйвер на видюху?
<tagezi> может у тебя твой монитор не поддерживает? )
<lolens> Хардвер инфо какойнить...
<lolens> На 7ке поддерживает а на убунту нет?
<tagezi> совсем плох
<Umren> видео ХД в чем? во флеше?
<tagezi> убунту, к сожалению, а может к счастью, не мс лепит
<Umren> или видео с харда даж тормозит
<Umren> короче у тя стандартный секас с дровами намечается
<lolens> Что значит во флеше? в .avi
<lolens> С харда
<Umren> осилишь - останешься, неосилишь - уйдешь обратно
<lolens> Прост качество видео норм.
<Umren> это такой тест на прочность линуксовый)
<lolens> В 7ку не хчу(
<tagezi> ещё один )
<Umren> ты вытянул насчастливый билет просто
<lolens> е*ал я эти тесты ubuntu - человечность? Оч человечно...
<tagezi> нормально, это ось для блондинок. ты блондинка?
<tagezi> скажи мне лучше как твоя видеокарта называется
<lolens> Нет.
<lolens> я писал intel n2800
<tagezi> а лучше дай название ноутбука, а то я сейчас опять чипсет услышу
<lolens> И эт тож писал lenovo s110
<Umren> lolens, а что ты хотел? решил заделатся в элитные хакеры - установив убунту за 15 минут и нажав 5 раз "next" ?
<tagezi> блин, интересно что за скрипт ты ставил ))))
<tagezi> у тебя видяха Intel GMA 3650
<lolens> Аха
<lolens> Оно самое
<tagezi> гугл никогда не врёт )
<lolens> Umren, я в хакеры тем более элитные не давался...
<lolens> Мне просто нравится ubuntu
<Umren> зачем линукс тогда, зачем мучаешься ;)
<lolens> Ну, точнее нравиться ее интерфейс
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=186601.60
<tagezi> отсюда ставил скрипт?
<lolens> Форум этот но тема другая...
<Umren> чувак
<Umren> забей
<Umren> http://superuser.com/questions/422288/linux-support-for-intel-gma-3650
<tagezi> ну ладно.. значит я не узнаю что за скрипт ты ставил.. хотя думаю ты ядро пересобрал ))))
<Umren> смотри нижний ответ
<Umren> It is possible to get Ubuntu working for the Intel D2700DC motherboard. Unfortunatly the only thing that works right now is HDMI output and correct resolution. This means only 2D support and no HW accelaration. HD/DVD/Bluray videos are not viewable.
<lolens> ппц
<Umren> Это значит, что тебе ничего не поможет с этим чипсетом
<Umren> не мучай ж...
<lolens> Линукс не под все железо - это в прошлом... *ну-ну*
<Umren> ктож виноват, что интел не выпускает дрова
<Umren> тут дело не в линуксе
<tagezi> угу
<Umren> "d I quickly realised there are no Linux drivers for the integrated graphics (Intel GMA 3650)."
<Umren> никто тебе реверс инженерингом в попытке сделать дрова для Интела заниматься не будет
<tagezi> хотя побольшому счету ядро пересобрать не так и тяжело )
<lolens> Тоесть пересобрать ядро поможет все таки?
<lolens> с ЭТИМ чипсетом
<Umren> есть вероятность
<Umren> но никто не гарантирует результат
<Umren> ;D
<Umren> так что, расчехляй винду
<lolens> вобщем, трахайся на здоровье... только не факт что кончишь...
<tagezi> ну.. все мы так начинали
<Umren> да ну, года 4 у меня проблем с дровами не было =)
<tagezi> красноглазишь красноглазишь.. но в конце концов понимаешь, что есть ещё более красноглазые чем ты )
<Umren> как ставишь так сразу и разрешение нормальное и нчие настраивать не надо
<lolens> на стацике у меня тож все норм было...
<Umren> просто интегрированный интел это зло
<tagezi> вообще странно.. у меня на этой карте нормальное разрешение
<Umren> это уже давно ясно было
<lolens> Правда вот после этого я полностью на консольки перешел так как видяха гнома не тянула что уж говорить о кде...
<Umren> продай этот нетбук
<Umren> возьми ченидь что гарантированно работает
<Umren> если так хочется
<lolens> ну конечно., взял такой ради убунты нет продал... атлично...
<tagezi> lenovo вообще зло
<lolens> не я брал... мать подарок сделала.. сын с армии пришел...
<Umren> взял ради убунты? на сайте убунту вроде есть список поддерживаемых )
<tagezi> lolens: прикинь, большенство из нас, покупая в магазине железо, сначало интерисуются, а сколько нужно будет позвать шаманов, что бы поставить прямо дрова под него
<lolens> на стацике у меня тож все норм было..."взял ради убунты нетбук* продал" - конечно... бегу уже...
<Umren> да этим лучше сразу интересоваться)
<lolens> эххх ладно хоть насладился вичатом)))
<Umren> ну значит оно тебе не нужно. мир не идеален
<lolens> груб без диска винды не убить?
<Umren> музыку играет хоть? не так скучно будет)
<lolens> он даже видео с лагами воспроизводит
<Umren> ну дык, удивительно что ваще показывает
<Umren> дров то нет
<lolens> ну...
<Umren> так что благодари :D
<lolens> ода...
<tagezi> хм.. была же вроде утилита которая ставила дрова из рпм
<Umren> и как это поможет?
<Umren> дров нет, какой рпм?
<lolens> 2. Есть работающая сборка проприетарных драйверов под ядро 3.2:
<lolens> и ниже ссылка
<lolens> там архив стандартный гз...
<lolens> как его устанвить?
<lolens> http://people.freedesktop.org/~zhen/cedarview/
<tagezi> там и рпм есть
<tagezi> уже собраные под 3.2 ядро
<lolens> точ...
<lolens> а какую устанавливать?оО
<tagezi> )
<Umren> alien вроде назывался
<Umren> чето такое
<Umren> точно)
<Umren> так и называется
<lolens> эт где?
<Umren> эт в дистре бубна
<Umren> для установки рпм пакетов
<lolens> sudo apt-get install alien?
<lolens> Чет недогнал...
<tagezi> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<tagezi> тут смотрел вообще? )
<lolens> я потерялся в этом сайте.. но смотрел *гордость*
<lolens> С англ. немного проблемки
<tagezi> ты чего из эксплоера сидишь?
<lolens> нет)
<lolens> вобщем я так понял там по ссылкы даунлод идем и видим репоситории
<tagezi> ну в фф есть переводчик, хром сам предлогает перевести
<tagezi> и помтом там переводить то нечего
<lolens> Ну добавлю я репы че дальше устанавливать?
<lolens> и... я забыл как их добавлять...
<lolens> /etc/apt/sources.list
<lolens> вроде там...
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> я тебе по секрету скажу, ты только не говори никому
<tagezi> гугл не разорился
<lolens> ПРост там все deb и на deb-src начинается...
<lolens> а тут git какието
<Umren> git это система контроля версий
<Umren> ну короче для тебя это качалка )
<Umren> которая последнюю версию скачает дров
<Umren> поставь
<lolens> Строка APT включает тип, адрес и компоненты репозитория, например «deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main».
<tagezi> ух.. ладно.. завра экзамен.. нужно поспать
<lolens> скоро на работу... щет...
<lolens> sudo: git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel: команда не найдена
<tagezi> lolens: удачного красноглазания... или "лучше день потерять, потом за пять минут долететь"
<Umren> двоеточие после судо не нужно
<Umren> кроме того, судо с гитом запускать тоже не нужно)
<Umren> короче через недельку может поставишь дрова.
<lolens> после судо двоеточие не ставил... оно лог всегда с двоеточием ведет
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-17
<NoOova> Всем привет!
<_d4vid> ky..
<SergeyIT> дд
<Kyshtynbai> дд иф=/дев/нул оф=/дев/сда
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<Scrimmer> день добрый всем
<andrex> Scrimmer, дядя, а вы кто?
<Scrimmer> таварищ палицейски
<Scrimmer> дакументики показываем
<Scrimmer> andrex: слухай, у меня к тебе вопрос
<andrex> а у меня их нет
<andrex> валяй
<Scrimmer> пройдемте, сталбыть, в машину
<andrex> мне мама сказала с чужими дядями не говорить
<Scrimmer> у мну щас стоит проц q6600, камень впринципе хорош, но у меня дешевая до ужаса + памяти ддр2 всего 2 гб
<andrex> но у меня дешевая до ужаса -  кто что?
<Scrimmer> мамка, забыл написать)
<artus> мамок не выбирают
<andrex> ии?
<Scrimmer> апгрейдить комп до i5, впринципе, смысла нет, т.к. не играю. тут предложили купить мамку на 775 сокет с ддр3 и пару планок оперативы бу нормальной по 4 гб
<Scrimmer> на все про всё около 70 баксов
<Scrimmer> стоит ли заниматься этим?
<Scrimmer> или уже ждать i5  ?
<Scrimmer> artus: привет
<artus> ку
<Scrimmer> дык че, стоит ли ?
<Scrimmer> а то мне эти 2 гб уже просто доконали
<artus> тебе виднее, стоит или не стоит
<andrex> по мне так не стоит
<andrex> Scrimmer, а мать какая, а то по сокету както не понятно)
<Scrimmer> блин, ссылка на винде
<Scrimmer> andrex: кстати, а ты на какой версии убунты сидишь?
<andrex> 12.4
<andrex> в виртуалке 13.4 и дебиан
<andrex> + ещё 100500 осей
<Scrimmer> а то чето kde не тащит.. (
<andrex> у кедовода главного спроси, чего это кеды расжирели
<Scrimmer> да мне эта анимация все не нарвится
<andrex> короче вообще не стоит пока i5 или че ты там ждешь, у тя память не будут на всю мощ работать да и может просто проц не потянуть мамку
<Scrimmer> да не, если i5 брать - то уже с новой мамкой от асуса + память кингстон
<Scrimmer> а это дето 300-350$
<Scrimmer> а я мотоцикл хочу :3
<andrex> ходи пешком, камикадзе будущий)
<Scrimmer> да там эндура, а не спорт
<andrex> крал бери, если упадеш так сразу придавит
<andrex> у*
<andrex> у него задний ход есть даже помоему
<Scrimmer> не
<Scrimmer> ну в том плане
<Scrimmer> что не хочу
<andrex> бери, тебе точно надо урал вот точно точно
<Kyshtynbai> задний ход на мотоцикле 0_о?
<andrex> угу
<Kyshtynbai> А хотя да. Он же с коляской.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, внезапно, и на безколясочных есть
<Kyshtynbai> ужос!
<Kyshtynbai> а зачем?
<Scrimmer> что бы ездить назад
<Kyshtynbai> Это ж как ехать-то надо.
<andrex> люлька для мотоцикла, задний ход в подарок)
<artus> молча, когда у тя под жепой литр и весит он пол тонны, то как то таки надо ездить )
<Scrimmer> ну они тяжелые, наверно назад сдавать трудно
<Kyshtynbai> Век живи - век учись.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а еще на коляске тоже может быть привод
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 3x3
<Scrimmer> нет, я определенно не хочу урал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> днепр? :)
<Scrimmer> японца бы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чистокровного?
<Scrimmer> забавно, убунта не хочет вставать на виртуалке
<Scrimmer> меня это печалит
<andrex> трагедия
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она не хочет в пробирку
<Scrimmer> фигасе убунта 13.04 кушает...
<Scrimmer> 560 мб сразу оп
<SergeyIT> и скриммера съела (
<Michael72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5773937/ однако файл stdarg.h находится в каталоге /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.6/include/ вместо того, чтобы ему лежать в /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.7/include (этот каталог совершено пустой). От какого пакета это зависит и можно ли что-то переустановить, чтобы автоматом всё сам
<Michael72> Или тут проблему можно решить только путём копирования всего содержимого каталога /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.6/include/ в каталог /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.7/include?
<artus> симлинк создай и не парься
<Michael72> Теперь другая проблема: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774069
<SergeyIT> что то поставил неправильно
<Michael72> Вот здесь - http://goldendict.org/buildfromgit.php перечисляются все зависимости. Проверяю, вроде всё стоит...
<Michael72> Сделать purge и потом установить вновь? Или не в этом дело?
<SergeyIT> какая ос?
<Michael72> Ubuntu 12.10
<Michael72> Linux PC-Michael 3.9.0-030900rc4-generic #201303232035 SMP Sun Mar 24 00:44:55 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<SergeyIT> а gcc -v какую версию показывает?
<andrex> SergeyIT, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5773937/ он же уже говорил
<andrex> Michael72, что собираеш?
<Michael72> Прошу прощения, отвлёкся... Я собираю GoldenDict
<Michael72> SergeyIT: gcc версия 4.7.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.7.2-2ubuntu1)
<andrex> симлинк снеси
<andrex> и sudo apt-get build-dep goldendict
<Michael72> Дело в том. что мне нужны самые последние изменения. Чтобы короче объяснять, даю ссылку - http://goldendict.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2289
<Michael72> andrex: sudo apt-get build-dep goldendict - установилось что-то, только я не понял что?
<andrex> зависимости
<Michael72> повторил qmake && make - та же самая ситуация
<andrex> а ./configure? перед этим?
<andrex> и вообще попробуй через auto-apt -run ./comfigure от рута оно должно все че нехватает поставить
<andrex> или там просто run ./configure ...
<Michael72> по инструкции не надо никаких ./configure, вместо этого qmake && make
<Michael72> http://goldendict.org/buildfromgit.php
<andrex> хм точно
<Michael72> Ладно, написал мэйнтэйнеру. который обслуживает deb-пакет. Может он чем поможет...
<andrex> хм, походу всетаки система поломана у тебя ибо у меня собирается
<andrex> и да почитай ридми, в инструкции чет не все указано что ставить
<aleksei`> всем ку
<andrex> Michael72, яб тебе собрал, вот только фз как qmake архитектуру сказать)
<Michael72> Мне уже пообещал Дмитрий Обухов, который поддерживает deb-пакет, что на этой неделе соберёт новый пакет
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: на д7 г3.8 нормуль, с некоторыми расширениями вполне годно, да и с раскладкой проблем нет. в будущем будет няя :)
<[Raiden]> валлпапер ок http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/9269513
<baronos> верхняя панель нафига?))
<[Raiden]> фиг знает )
<[Raiden]> гном2 наверное насмотрелся
<[Raiden]> 3*
<baronos> :D
<baronos> вот чече а ненадо было убирать из ритмбокса 2,99 удаление с пк файлов через шифт+дел
<[Raiden]> в 5.0 будет баннер с надписью "музыка не нужна" и кнопка ОК.
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> дальше будет gnome-music, gnome-games, gnome-photo :)
<baronos> ритмбокс не нужен будет
<[Raiden]> а gnome-music будет играть всё чот есть ваще без интерфейса. Выбор песни - слишком сложно для пользователя.
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> все будет отлично, и играть и выбирать ;)
<[Raiden]> посмотрим )
<baronos> а вообще меня раздражает в ритмбоксе, что снала идут названия песен, а потом исполнителя. и не поменять местами :)
<[Raiden]> я им не стал пользоваться сразу
<[Raiden]> у меня сохранился шот 7.04 с гном2 и амарок 1.4
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> я из тех юзеров, которым лень использовать альтернативы и поэтому юзаю дефолт :)
<baronos> и меня это не сильно напрягает, играет да и пусть играет. сегодня вот пульс 4 прилетел и мне кажется или действительно звук как то мягче стал :)
<Sergey_IT> дв
<baronos> привет
<tagezi> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ит
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я контрольную по ООП сдал сегодня )
<Sergey_IT> поздравляю, а ООД?
<tagezi> оод - это что? )
<tagezi> ооп - это объектно ориентирование программирование ))) у нас на примере с++
<Sergey_IT> ... дизайн
<tagezi> не, дизайна вроде у нас не будет
<tagezi> в следующем семесте будут базы данных...
<tagezi> в этом аксес )) посему он раньше базданных фиг его знает ))) потому что если наоборот, то там можно больше понять и научиться )
<Sergey_IT> есть еще ООА - .... анализ
<tagezi> есть ещё ООО )
<Sergey_IT> есть ОО БД
<tagezi> объектно ориентированые базы данных? )
<tagezi> круто, не знал )
<[Raiden]> общественно опасные последствия  - ооп
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> учись, студент, я слов много знаю, а если в вики залезу - вообще не остановишь )
<[Raiden]> опорно-осевое подвешивание ещё
<tagezi> [Raiden]: чото у тебя сегодня жестокость повышена )
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я и так учусь )
<Sergey_IT> знаю и завидую
<NoOova> Всем привет. убил иксы. что делать?
<NoOova> Удалил nvidia драйвер, система больше не грузится, мигает значком только
<NoOova> курсором
<Sergey_IT> вызывать реаниматоров
<NoOova> могу зайти в систему прописав init=/bin/bash
<NoOova> наверное надо удалить какойто рунлевел
<NoOova> т.е. скрипт из рунлевела
<NoOova> из rc т.е.
<Sergey_IT> alt+ctrl+F1
<NoOova> не помогает
<NoOova> мигает курсор
<NoOova> я зашел уже под рутом
<Sergey_IT> а в режиме восстановления
<NoOova> редим восстановленя - так же мигает курсор
<NoOova> я залогинился из груба с init=/bin/bash
<NoOova> тока хз что делать дальше
<NoOova> поднять бы сеть и поставить например драйвер видео другой
<NoOova> тока сеть не поднимается. говорит что не может найти чтото в /run
<NoOova> mount -a кстати делал
<NoOova> но не помогло
<NoOova> мб сделать service networking start конечно
<NoOova> Ура сеть поднялась
<[Raiden]> используй лайвсд и чрут если надо
<NoOova> у меня уже есть работающий апт. и сеть. шикарно
<Sergey_IT> поставь xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<tagezi> вот кому может прийти в мозг удалять дрова?
<tagezi> правда я всёравно не понимаю зависимость работы сети от наличия драйвера на видео карту
<NoOova> tagezi: я загрузил систему с башем вместо инита
<NoOova> там не отработал ни один rc-скрипт
<NoOova> т.к. их запускает инит
<NoOova> а сеть поднимается из rc
<NoOova> дрова я удалил потому что стим походу сам поставил что-то лишнего, а я не люблю когда чтото левое есть в системе
<NoOova> лучше откажусь от стима
<NoOova> dpkg -l |grep nvidia выдавал кучу всякого хлама который я сам не ставил
<NoOova> за nouveau спасибо, щас так и сделаю
<NoOova> уже стоит nouveau =(
<andrex> ессно что стоит, а куды оно денецо то)
<andrex> ксорг конф снеси
<andrex> точнее лучше переименуй
<andrex> и ребут
<NoOova> значит надо понять пчему оно не груиттся т.к. хоргконфа у меня нет
<andrex> логи
<NoOova> эээ а не помните как называется тулза постить логи на паст  из консоли*?
<andrex> wgetpaste
<NoOova> ну или любые ткстовые файлы
<NoOova> ага спс
<andrex> или pastebinit
<andrex> развлось всякой живности
<NoOova> andrex: уууупс. пршу прощения. xorg.conf у меня есть.
<NoOova> )))
<andrex> ща как накау емае
<andrex> ну пробуй переименовать и ребут если не прокатит то логи хотя чет мне кажется не прокатит
<NoOova> не прокатило =(
<andrex> ну а ппа какието подрубал типа xswat&
<andrex> ?
<NoOova> эээ. нет не подруюал
<NoOova> в XOrg.log.0 есть записи что оно грузит модуль nvidia но не может загрузить
<NoOova> Очень странною после перезагрузки появился xorg.conf такого же содержания
<NoOova> наверное я просто не сделал sync
<NoOova> переименовал - сохранилось
<NoOova> последняя ошибка в логе - failed to set mode: device or recource budy
<NoOova> busy*
<NoOova> и потом failed to create screen resolutions
<Sergey_IT> ты проприетарные драйвера ставил?
<NoOova> там стим чтото ставил
<NoOova> я не ставил
<NoOova> щас пробую завести с новосозданным Xorg.conf
<NoOova> от Xorg --configure
<Sergey_IT> удалить проприетарный sudo apt-get purge nvidia-
<NoOova> так и зделал
<NoOova> удалил все пакеты у которых в названии было nvidia
<NoOova> это и привело к такому состоянию
<Sergey_IT> игры - зло
<NoOova> да уж.
<NoOova> это точно
<NoOova> для всего должно быть свое устройство
<NoOova> игры - консоль
<NoOova> я отчсти ради интереса поставил
<Sergey_IT> на форуме глянь темы про удаление/установку дров, может что нароешь
<NoOova> ладно не буду выеживатся, верну старый xorg.conf и поставлю xserver-xorg-video-nvidia
<NoOova> завелось
<NoOova> это блин какойто виндовс-вей
<NoOova> =( Система должна быть гибкой и модульной. Наверное конечно все дело в кривых руках, но всеравно я чуть чуть разочаровываюсь во всем
<Sergey_IT> она и так модульная, только руками уметь надо все делать, а для этого долго учиться надо
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Rot9uaVO8s
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-18
<SergeyIT> ду
<_d4vid> ky..
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37198
<SergeyIT> иван андреича они не читали
<Kyshtynbai> Ты дывись, а? Вчера апдейт пришол и НМ запахал с опенвпном как часы.
<SergeyIT> значит скоро сломают
<Kyshtynbai> Могут :) .
<Kyshtynbai> Хотя это демьян. Тут могут и не сломать :) .
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: г3,8 няя, правда есть зависания короткие, но мне кажется это из-за нуво драйвера, завтра поставлю нвидиа и погляжу :)
<Nor8> baronos: С нвидиа тоже подвисает, редко, но тотально ))
<baronos> Nor8: убунту?
<Nor8> baronos: Хубунту последняя,  обычно при просмотре видео через влц колом всё встает
<baronos> Nor8: раскладка у вас переключается по капсу в превью или в нотифи?
<baronos> ааа от оно как
<baronos> с этим проблем нет. тотем 1080 на ура играет без тормозов
<Nor8> baronos: Как настроишь, у меня комбинацией переключается
<Nor8> baronos: Так вроде тоже торомозов нет, стим игры летают, но при просомтре видео иногда виснет всё, и клава, и мышь
<baronos> нуво 1,0,8 стоит и не завистает))
<Nor8> baronos: У нуово производительность не та
<baronos> у меня нвидиа меньше показывала :D 4026 frames in 5.0 seconds = 805.073 FPS
<Nor8> baronos: Ну не знаю, нуово практически не тестировал, сразу обычно от нвидиа ставлю
<baronos> я так же раньше делал, но последнее время и нуво устраивает :)
<Nor8> baronos: Ситм поставь себе и потестируй
<Nor8> Сожет и не устроит :-D
<Nor8> Может*
<baronos> для стима пока инета нет хорошего :(
<Nor8>  На педально-угольном приводе? ))))
<baronos> ох, на нем самом :)
<baronos> Nor8: у тебя драйвер 319.23?
<Nor8> Да, последний
<Sergey_IT> дв
<Sergey_IT> andrex: дн
<andrex> Sergey_IT, нс
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: ку
<Sergey_IT> что завалил сегодня?
<andrex> все
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: привет )
<tagezi> и всем остальным тоже )
<tagezi> не, сегодня две пятерки )) по ТВиМС и ООП )
<tagezi> в субботу будет ИиП )) будем аксес сдавать...
<Sergey_IT> если иип - это конец света - не верь
<tagezi> не, у нас ИиП препод нормальный, не валит почем зря
<tagezi> ИиП - это Информатика и Програмирование ))
<Sergey_IT> придумают же название )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у нас в прошлом семестре был предмет ПОПИ )
<tagezi> Правовые основы прикладной информатики ))
<Sergey_IT> ужас!
<tagezi> угу.. "Когда ПоПИ сдавать?" .. "А кто ПОПИ принимает?" ))
<Sergey_IT> в наше время такого вообще не было
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, у нас его тоже почти не было.. к сожалению.. нам его читал мчсник.. ну какой он нафиг информатик?
<Sergey_IT> байт влево - байт вправо, главное, чтобы правильно легли
<Sergey_IT> вообще то понятие информатики - это типо философии в наше время (или нучный коммунизм)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, ты в какомто мсвсле прав.. я согласен что информатика не сосем наука )
<tagezi> но юридические моменты нужно всёравно знать.. нужно понимать что такое интелектуальная собственность, и всё что с ней связано
<Sergey_IT> а ведь детей со 2 класса информатике учат - ужас (
<tagezi> с первого
<tagezi> у меня дочь с первого учит
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, право - оно и в африке - право, безотносительно к теме
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: но его нужно знать и понимать
<Sergey_IT> может и с первого, не помню - внучка 3-ий закончила
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: С++ тоже и в африке C++, но его куча програмистов не понимает, даже тех кто на нём пишет )
<Sergey_IT> чтобы его понимать - надо к нему прийти, когда другие языки не удовлетворяют
<Sergey_IT> от задач зависит - я таким путем шел - поэтому проблем не было
<tagezi> нужно учиться, и что бы учили. я когда контрольную делал по ПОПИ много интересного узнал, жалко.. все темы не просмотреть самостоятельно
<Sergey_IT> это сколько же народу к понятию информатика присосалось (
<Sergey_IT> да в общем и к науке тоже (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: информатика - наука об информации )
<Sergey_IT> ага - а точнее?
<Sergey_IT> информация ведь - это все что нас окружает
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, я спать пойду.. пока можно выспаться.. итак ночь не спал сегодня
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: после сессии я тебе расскажу )
<andrex> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/9277403.jpg
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-19
<SergeyIT> дд
<dbushenko> и вам того же!))
<andrex> дд приснилсо незаметно
<dbushenko> dd /dev/null /dd/sda
<SergeyIT> andrex: а тебе дв
<andrex> SergeyIT, приветствую дядя хороший ))
<andrex> скукота сегодня чето
<dbushenko> ага
<dbushenko> ай, пойду домой
<dbushenko> всем пока
<SergeyIT> вчера так же было (
<andrex> угу
<andrex> dbushenko, слабак)
<baronos> гугл+ надо конфы для сообществ создавать. да и уходить с ирк))
<gdane> а мне лучше в ирце
<gdane> чем в гугле
<gdane> смысл им давать лишнюю инфу о себе
<baronos> фанатик активейтед чтоли?
<mdma> это как сказать нужно с велосипеда на катер переходить
<mdma> абсолютно разные вещи
<_d4vid> re..
<gdane> ре
<mihail_newbie> Драсьте , собсно вопрос , как дать на папку права одновременно 2 пользователям ?)
<mihail_newbie> использую chown -R  user /home/testsite  , но при этом  апач теряет доступ и ниче не могет там делать
<SergeyIT> а кто главнее - апач или юзер?
<mihail_newbie> ну во время разработки сайта юзер ) а во время работы сайта апач )
<andrex> добавить поьзователя в группу которой разрешено работать с папкой или содать отдельно группу и зафигачить туда обоих
<mihail_newbie> а как быть если  сайтов много  а апач один  ?)
<mihail_newbie> 1 группу для всех ?
<SergeyIT> апач - началник в любом случае
<SergeyIT> а у апача разве нельзя устанавливать пользователя для сайта?
<mihail_newbie> не в курсе если чесно )
<andrex> ну я делал так создавалсо пользователь сайта какогото и вввдата в его группу а файлы сайта у юзера
<mihail_newbie> дак а если  много пользователе апач сможет одновременно в мнохиг группах состоять ?
<mihail_newbie> ладно спс большой) пойду шарить просторы  гугла)
<artus> а слабо юзера в www-data добавить?
<andrex> да как бы говорили уже нехотит
<artus> ну ссзб тогда , пусть развлекаетцо
<pixelshuck> Ребят, есть ли способ видео из синей сети смотреть через mplayer(например)
<pixelshuck> ?
<andrex> синяя сеть красная сеть серобуромалиновая сеть, ппц
<andrex> это вообще что такое?
<pixelshuck> Вконтакте
<andrex> а с чего он стал сетью то
<andrex> тама mp4 фз может ли мплеер его транслировать или нет но другие нехотят
<NoOova> господа нужна ваша помощь
<NoOova> система так и не грузится
<NoOova> грузится только с параметром фсзш=щаа
<NoOova> acpi=off
<NoOova> после того как загрузится с acpi=0ff я могу стартануть иксы через startx
<NoOova> а если запускаться со acpi=on или без оного то сверху мигает курсор и ничего не появляется на экране
<NoOova> хотя загрузка продолжается
<NoOova> я даже могу зайти в слепую в систему и написать sudo reboot
<NoOova> Еее все починил
<NoOova> решил так: нашел в modprobe.d файлик с закоментированным #blacklist nouveau раскомментировал и пересобрал initramfs
<tagezi> всем привет
<XuMuK> привет
<andrex> дарофф
<flux242> ну, все обсудили, пока
<tagezi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=q3ANV5krF7g
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ку
<Sergey_IT> здорово!
<andrex> не здорово
<tagezi> не здовОво? )
<tagezi> р*
<Sergey_IT> здорОво, во
<tagezi> )
<Sergey_IT> велика и могуча русская языка, прям как С++
<andrex> великая могучая русская языка
<tagezi> не картавте, а то будете как я писать )
<Sergey_IT> я по жизни кагтавлю (
<andrex> не катарвте а от бдуете как я писать)
<Sergey_IT> andrex, а тебе программирование противопоказано )
<baronos> нооова делать видать нечего
<tagezi> да у него отпуск ещё
<tagezi> я ему говорил: "Езжай на природу!"
<baronos> воо, бразилия забила))
<tagezi> а он: "Приелось, надоело"
<baronos> красиво)
<baronos> вот наши бы так били сходу, а то обрабатывают под удар в 3-4 качания, черти.
<baronos> с*
<tagezi> наших зп нужно лишить
<tagezi> тогда эти с ногами из плеч уйдут, и придут те у кого ноги из правильного места ростут )
<Sergey_IT> из анекдотов комментаторов про футболистов - "обрабатывает... обрабатывает.. не смог обработать"
<tagezi> всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-20
<brestows> ping
<ubuntuhelp> brestows, Failed!
<nicloay> усем привет
<nicloay> ктонить может помоч с nginx у меня с fastcgi_script_name вопрос.. если у меня путь меняется через  rewrite  то как взять имя файла уже с измененным путем
<SergeyIT> дд
<brestows> народ от чего apt-get не может обновить список пакетов из репозитория, при этом инет работает нормально
<brestows> просто тупит сам apt-get
<andrex> а сервер пингуется?
<andrex> и вобще что пишет то апт?
<SergeyIT> взятку просит apt-get, не?
<brestows> не
<brestows> все пингуется все работает
<brestows> но он тупо подвисает на получении пакета  висит в 0% при получении пакета с сервака и не качает
<brestows> так же ведет себя и aptitude
<brestows> и muon
<SergeyIT> поменяй сервер
<brestows> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1083721/150c654d
<brestows> SergeyIT: не важно какой сервер
<SergeyIT> а что такое byfly.by?
<brestows> SergeyIT: сервер обновлений находящийся в РБ :)
<SergeyIT> так поставь основной
<brestows> даже если выставлю основные сервера картина будет та же
<brestows> проблема не в серверах
<brestows> а именно в apt-get
 * brestows отошел на обед 
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue6cDpSOKu4&feature=endscreen
<_d4vid> ky..
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку!
<SergeyIT> глухо (
<Nor8> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/linux-deepin-1212-released-with-new.html  Видели уже китайское поделие?
<[Raiden]> такого ещё не видел, но очень похоже на плазму
<aleksei`> всем драсте
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/linux-deepin-1212-released-with-new.html
<[Raiden]> специально для тебя, как опоздавшего )
<Kyshtynbai> Ку. Кетай нинужын.
<[Raiden]> Ясно только одно, гном3 продолжает размножаться.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> форками
<aleksei`> [Raiden], походу я точно опоздавший ))
<aleksei`> клоны гнома повсюду
<[Raiden]> вообще, видео ничего. А как раз что-от такое и хотел, от развития гном. + наращивание функционала программ в комплекте
<[Raiden]> тень того как могло бы быть )
<aleksei`> чёт оно мне мастдай 8 напоминает чем-то ))
<aleksei`> надо будет на виртуалке пощупать
<tagezi> всем привет
<aleksei`> ку
<tagezi> чо это меня колбасит?
<Sergey_IT> дв
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: дн
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: так еще вечер )
<tagezi> у andrex уже ночь )
<tagezi> да и у меня в мозгах тоже
<Sergey_IT> у тебя - это тьма ))
<tagezi> я сегодня экзамен по ИиТ сдал на пять... и УПпоИТ дз сдал на пять )
<tagezi> правда это не очень тяжело было.. но мозг обрубило )
<Sergey_IT> УПпоИТ - это без поллитры не понять (
<tagezi> ))) да )) установочная практика по информационным технологиям		
<tagezi> дз - зачет с оценкой
<Sergey_IT> чего-чего-чего?
<Sergey_IT> жуть!
<tagezi> ну, не очень жуть..
<Sergey_IT> да название )
<Sergey_IT> чего только не придумают
<tagezi> а, это-то да
<tagezi> но у нас в следующем семестре есть предмет С
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: на всякий случай - это не си ))
<tagezi> о, а в этом семестре есть Ф =)
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<Philipp2007> Всем добрый вечер.  Вопрос конечно может и детский, но не могу понять как настоить ssh,  если подключаться с самой машины к  localhost то подключается а если из интета то пишет conect failed refused
<artus> его ненадо настраивать, он в стоке настроен
<Philipp2007> Может чего в iptables надо прописывать?
<artus> ненадо туда ваще лезть
<artus> вот сначала лезут чтоб что то настроитть, причем непонятно что и где, а потом неработает ничего )
<Philipp2007> А никакие RSA ключи не надо?
<artus> dct xnj tve yflj ,eltn - jyj jnltkmyj cghjcbn
<artus> все что ему надо будет - оно отдельно спросит
<artus> а вот наличие проброшеного порта если ты за роутером никто не отменял
<Philipp2007> В смысле в самом роутере надо пробрасывать?
<Philipp2007> Сейчас посмотрю чего там есть к настойках
<artus> ну ты же за роутером сидиш?
<artus> виртуальные сервера там есть, их и юзай
<Salomander> доброго времени сутк. меня видно? см. раскладку
<Philipp2007> Ну dlink adsl модем стоит там и посмотрю
<Philipp2007> Salomander: Да видно
<Salomander> спс
<flyway> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tagezi> а меня не видно? )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: а что за С - самовыражение?
<artus> тебя нет
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не.. они так зашифровали Статистику
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, выйди из-за удилища - совсем исхудал )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, статистика чего?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: наука такая )))
<Sergey_IT> нет такой науки
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вот Теория вероятностей и Математическая Статистика она же просто, без чего ))
<Philipp2007> Разобрался я с ssh. это клиент глючный на андроиде. JuiceSSH установил и все заработало
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, вот это другое дело )
<flyway> а тут есть еще какиенить русские каналы?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: Статистика 0 это ваще наука, дальше подразделы.. это как программирование.. а потом уже на паскале, алголе, с++
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, ТВиМС я уже сдал, а следующем семестре будет просто С )
<artus> Philipp2007, эмм, а connectbot тебе чем уже не угодил?
<artus> Philipp2007, учитывая что он даже по ключам бегать умеет
<flyway> пойду на хелпе спрошу
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, набери в поиске на вики - статистика
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0
<Philipp2007> artus: Да первый попавщийся установил и работает. А вот RDP не хочет пахать. Обои видать а вот ни панели unity  ни cinnomon не запускаются. Может с  compiz  какие глюки.
<tagezi> лан.. всем ночи
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, вообще то есть истина, есть ложь и есть статистика - ее то вы и будете изучать
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спокойно ночи )))
<tagezi> завтра продолжим
<andrex> утра еае)
<andrex> м*
<Philipp2007> одскажите нормальный сайт по shell скриптам. А то регулировка яркости работает только из консоли если передавать значение в  set pci. попробую скрипт  с переменной сделать
<artus> !abs
<ubuntuhelp> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Philipp2007> artus: спасибо.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-21
<SergeyIT> ку
<gdane> куку
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<_d4vid> ky..
<gdane> бубубу
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ6RM_MnkCM оффтоп..
<flyway> Здрасте)
<flyway> Никто не поможет с башем, нужно отделить часть строки до и после отдельного символа, пытался сделать по справке - не работает, пример такой A="abcd/efg/hijk/lmno/p"; echo "${A#/}"; echo "${A%%/}" выдает строку дважды - ничего не обрезает?
<[Raiden]> что надо оставить и обрезать?
<flyway> ну должно было получится две строки 1- abcd и 2 - efg/hijk/lmno/p
<flyway> или наоборот сначала efg/hijk/lmno/p  потом abcd
<[Raiden]> используй sed
<flyway> а как это сделать через sed?
<flyway> вот попробовал -   A="abcd/efg/hijk/lmno/p"; echo $A|sed "s/\// /g" он просто вырезает символ / выводит: abcd efg hijk lmno p
<[Raiden]> echo "abcd/efg/hijk/lmno/p" |sed -e "s|\/.*||g"
<flyway> [Raiden]: о, работает! Спасибо)
<[Raiden]> можешь вырезать так и результат использовать для следущег ошаблона, как вариант
<flyway> ну ок) попробую
<flyway> главное дело сдвинулось с мертвой точки;) дальше уже разберусь по ходу
<[Raiden]> A=$(echo "abcd/efg/hijk/lmno/p" |sed -e "s|\/.*||g")
<[Raiden]> echo "abcd/efg/hijk/lmno/p" |sed -e "s|${A}||g"
<[Raiden]> echo "$A"
<[Raiden]> как вариант
<flyway> просто идеально) Премного благодарен
<[Raiden]> второе тоже можно регеспом решить, я просто плохо знаю сед.
<flyway> да примерчик работает, только слеш добавить A=$(echo "abcd/efg/hijk/lmno/p" |sed -e "s|\/.*||g"); echo "abcd/efg/hijk/lmno/p" |sed -e "s|${A}/||g";echo "$A"
<andrex> What's up
<SergeyIT> где?
<andrex> тут
<andrex> ))
<andrex> полтора человека в день чето говорит)
<Kyshtynbai> Ну тут вот райден товарищу про сед объяснял ) уже движуха.
<Kyshtynbai> А я в Калугу поеду пиво пить завтра, вотЪ. Паравоз в 7.12, что ужас.
<andrex> товарисчу было лень почитать мануалчиг, и это печально
<Kyshtynbai> хехе. Это со всеми бывает.
<flyway> andrex: там ман кривой был, не работал %)
<Kyshtynbai> Слушайте, а есть разница между активным и пассивным фтп режимом в плане скорости передачи файла? По идее же нету?
<SergeyIT> Оо, уже и маны не работают (
<flyway> по кривому ману еще и кривыми руками мало что можно сделать, это мой второй скрипт на баше)
<flyway> собственно, даже не ман - статья по башу на опеннете
<andrex> Kyshtynbai, тут разница тока в том кто говорит какой порт юзать и все
<andrex> либо сервер клиенту либо клиент серверу
<andrex> а фтп сам по себе тормоз)
<Kyshtynbai> мерси. да тормознуто заливается)
<Kyshtynbai> но нфс там не поднять, а по ssh ещё медленне чем по фтп будет я думаю.
<andrex> и прально думаеш
<Kyshtynbai> ssh  же ещё и шифрует..
<Onkeltem> hi
<Onkeltem> Подскажите плз как протестировать скорость инета из консоли?
<Onkeltem> Нужно что-то типа speedtest
<Onkeltem> X-ов нет
<Onkeltem> так что ssh -X не вариант
<Onkeltem> А, всё
<Onkeltem> http://blog.ashurex.com/2012/04/16/measuring-download-speed-linux-command-line/
<Onkeltem> 26MB/s у меня :D
<Onkeltem> Некоторые вот спрашивают, зачем ты, Тёма, арендуешь сервак забугром? Вот, для этого...
<artus> iperf
<aleksei`> всем драсте )
<[Raiden]> hi
<Sergey_IT> ку усем
<Sergey_IT> все кукукнулись, похоже (
 * andrex кукукнулся мозгом
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: Эт ты к чему?
<Sergey_IT> тишина
<Philipp2007> Кстати какие есть аналоги dyndns работающие с ddclint
<Philipp2007> Только бесплатные.
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg-reconfigure ddclient  и там будет видно сервисы какие поддерживаются
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: спасибо посмотрю
<[Raiden]> или в мане наверное есть, лень смотреть
<[Raiden]> В Пятигорске есть улица Крайнего
<Philipp2007> Отцу установил минт на ноут так теперь постоянно достает то одно установи то другое. Проще из дома по vnc  делать
<Sergey_IT> http://postindex.esosedi.ru/26-stavropolskiy/000/007-pyatigorsk/st-89214-kraynego/index.html#lat=44037556&lng=43082531&z=10&mt=1&v=1
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, может проще научить его ставить?
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: что бы потом систему откатывать? )) Он в консоль залезет и такого натворит ))
<Sergey_IT> зачем консоль? Из центра приложений
<Philipp2007> Да там много где репы добавлять надо. Он всякие видео-аудео конверторы простит ставить. Да и так бывают вопросы что и как
<Sergey_IT> ну так если конвертеры знает, то и консоль освоит
<Sergey_IT> сколько отцу то?
<[Raiden]> да пусть помогает, не проблема
<[Raiden]> кстати мне больше нравится тимвьюер
<[Raiden]> чем внц
<[Raiden]> и пофиг собственно хостнеймы
<Philipp2007> да 55 будет. Ну может тимвювер тоже попробую. А как конектиться без хоста?  ip  динамический
<Sergey_IT> родители должны учиться самостоятельности )
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: папа запускает тимвьюер  и сообщает тебе 2 номера. Ты вбиваешь в свой тимвьюер и всё
<[Raiden]> даже если ип не прямой - пофиг
<[Raiden]> динамический или нет - тоже пофиг
<Philipp2007> Да он с компом пол года всего. Но зато сразу сказал что только линукс. Теперь сидит осваивает в GUI. У мамы в винду залез сказал что в этой помойке ничего не понятно.
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Да лучше уж без всяких паролей и приглашений. Залез и сделал
<[Raiden]> ну ладно
<[Raiden]> я просто ещё внц за скорость не люблю. Может мне везло на медленные хосты, но в общем было сложно работать
<teddyp1cker> о да
<teddyp1cker> он тормозит)
<teddyp1cker> rdp на плохом канале рулит
<teddyp1cker> на и везде рулит - vnc как-то примитивен
<Philipp2007> Кстати rdp с unity не заводится. Да и это открывает новый сеанс а мне надо видеть чего у него открыто.
<[Raiden]> Лучше делать некогда, все заняты расстановкой панелек в де в разнообразном порядке
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> ку
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ну как, закончил?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, сегодня сдал практику ещё одну
<teddyp1cker> Philipp2007: а причем тут юнити и rdp ?
<teddyp1cker> одно от другого не зависит
<tagezi> если честно стало как-то грустно, я даже ни одной контрольной не написал, и круглый отличник
<tagezi> всё как-то халявно, напригалься не приходиться..
<Philipp2007> Да при подключении через rdp к машинам с юнити compiz ругается и панель не грузится. Одна обоина и все
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, оценки не имеют значения - важно, что в голове остается )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT:  да ничего не остаёться, потому что ничего не приподают и ничего не спрашивают
<teddyp1cker> Philipp2007: ну это не rdp сервер не виноват а команда космонавта)
<teddyp1cker> хотя мне кажется это лечится гуглить нужно
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это кажущееся ничего...
<Sergey_IT> когда надо - всплывет
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я думал что Павлов нас погоняет, хоть какието лабы будут, потому что в прошлом году он нам прочитал курс лекций и лабы дал по линуху.. было сдорово, а в этом году он только так, по вершкам прошёлся на полторы лекции
<Philipp2007> teddyp1cker:  unuty 2d  ставить надо. Но  rdp  мне не нравиться тем что открывает новый сеанс пользователя или можно к открытому подключится?
<teddyp1cker> Philipp2007: честно не помню уже - на старом втором гноме к открытому точно подключался
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, Павлов на собаках экспериментировал... теперь значит на людей переключился
<Philipp2007> Ну может. У меня проблема встала из-за unity
<teddyp1cker> есть еще какой-то гугловой протокол вроде к иксам прибитый
<teddyp1cker> и spice который уже лучше vnc
<Philipp2007> да ладно. vnc проверенно работает и с андроида и с любой платформы.
<teddyp1cker> ну разве что универсальность это да плюс
<teddyp1cker> хотя и rdp клиенты и для андроида есть
<teddyp1cker> и еще проприетарный сервак от ultravnc + их клиент быстрее работают
<teddyp1cker> какие-то свои оптимизации
<Philipp2007> Не у кого нет проблем с нетвокменеджером? Бывает wifi отваливается и только перезапуск службы помогает. Или как сделать автоматический перезапуск в случае разрыва?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, этот Павлов не физиолог.. он не плохой преподаватель, и знает не моло.. наверное просто стериотип, что типа заочникам знания не нужны
<teddyp1cker> Philipp2007: а если из консоли подключаться тоже выпиливается?
<Philipp2007> teddyp1cker:  нет работает. Проблема именно с менеджером. А вот wicd работать не захотел.
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, бывает, но если подождать то коннектится снова
<Philipp2007> У меня сети пропадают из списка. Или бывает другие какие нибудь видит а мою нет. На 12.10 раньше все работало. Разрывается при долгом простое чаше всего. Пока сидишь все рабоает
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, а тема по перезапуску на форуме была
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, может экономия энергии срабатывает какая
<Philipp2007> Вот я тоже думал. Но так и не вычеслил какая может быть экономия. Ноут работает 24 на 7  отключается только дисплей. Жеский и прочее рабоатет постоянно
 * Sergey_IT не понимает, зачем ноуты гоняют 24/7 (
<andrex> а зачем стационары гоняют 24\7
<andrex> ?
<[Raiden]> в мессаге Sergey_IT, надо просто читать первые 4 слова.
<Sergey_IT> если как сервер, то нормально
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: а чего ему будет то? Я брал его как замена стационарнику. Самое главное тихо что бы работал
<andrex> амне просто лень выключать
<andrex> Philipp2007, настраивай сеть через консоль, ном уг
<andrex> -о
<andrex> или ищи альтернативы
<Philipp2007> andrex: Да я раз настраивал. Переплювался весь. Не нравится мне консольный конфигуратор. Ну вот альтернативу попробую поискать. Просто думал может у кого была такая проблема подскажете
<[Raiden]> альтернатива наверное wicd
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, на форуме глянь
<andrex> ну у меня вроде нету такой, но других хватает
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: wicd у меня не старанул. Я после его установки и научился wifi wpa2 через консоль поднимать. )) больше не хочу
<andrex> когда ппое был нм нехотел в локалку смотреть тока ппое или тока сеть, идиотский какойто
<Kyshtynbai> я тоже ноут не выключаю
<Kyshtynbai> тейблтопы не нужны :) .
<Kyshtynbai> Спать пойду.
<Philipp2007> Освоение сетевых технологий это конечно хорошо. Но освоение хорошего коньяка с друзьями лучше. Всем спасибо и удачи. Если ночью буду чего то непонятное спрашивать то это не я а коньяк
<teddyp1cker> Philipp2007: похоже что твоя карточка в какой-то энергосберегающий режим уходит и дрова кривоваты
<Philipp2007> teddyp1cker: вот интересно как это вычислить. Я голову ломал так и не придумал. Да и иногда бывает по 2 суток без проблем стоит а бывает и раз по пять на дню.
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, может логи курить?
<andrex> у него дыхалки нехватит
<Sergey_IT> друзей позвать - помогут
<andrex> и стало богу нефиг делать на 7 день, и сотварил он скуку, гад
<Sergey_IT> скуку люди придумали, больше ничего приличного придумать не смогли
<andrex> да враки это все
<andrex> люди придумали лень
<andrex> это самая классная отмазка когда ниохота ничего делать)
<astrobeglec> Привет полуночникам!
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Есть контакт.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-22
<Philipp2007> коньяк пришел. Я не полностью. Опять НМ упал.
<Philipp2007> а что такое:  systemd-hostnamed[10121]: Warning: nss-myhostname is not installed. Changing the local hostname might make it unresolveable. Please install nss-myhostname!
<tagezi> всем утра
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<aleksei`> всем привет
<_d4vid> ky
<Sergey_IT> ук
<wsi4259> &#1047;&#1076;&#1088;а&#1074;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1091;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077;. &#1071; &#1074; &#1091;&#1073;&#1091;&#1085;&#1090;&#1077; &#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1095;&#1086;&#1082;, &#1080; &#1091; &#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1103; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1073;&#1083;&#1077;&#1084;а. &#1055;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;а&#1074;&#1080;&#1083; &#1095;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1079; apt-get &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1075;&#1088;а&#1084;
<andrex> емае
<andrex> @mode +q *!*@93.173.*
<andrex> тьфу ты это утф 16
<andrex> @mode -q *!*@93.173.*
<artus> andrex, это чегой за упоротое создание пыталось какие то ломалки запулить?
<andrex> да кодировка нета у него
<artus> эмм, какая же это должна быть кодировка то
<andrex> он чет типа сказал что я новичек у меня проблемы с у становкаой программ черег апт-гет
<andrex> utf-16
<artus> а я думал хацкер :D
<andrex> а я подумал флудер поначалу
<andrex> [Raiden], XuMuK дарова
<[Raiden]> привет
<XuMuK> здарова)
<[Raiden]> http://vmdaily.ru/news/2013/06/15/moskvicham-razreshili-besplatno-provozit-velosipedi-v-elektrichkah-v-dnevnoe-vremya-200708.html
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Это хорошо
<[Raiden]> фото понравилось http://caravan.hobby.ru/images/velovagon_2.jpg
<Philipp2007> Всем добрый вечер. Установленный wicd не запускается и выдает такое сообщение: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5790151/
<Philipp2007> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5790151/
<Philipp2007> Не кто не в курсе чего это значит?
<[Raiden]> в скрипте используются модули для питона которых нет
<[Raiden]> гугли по ошибке или прочитай чего-нить про установку на хомсайте
<[Raiden]> а ваще наверное нет, вру.
<[Raiden]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wicd/+bug/1132529
<Philipp2007> Я уже нашел этот багрепорт. Сижу разбираюсь. Правда с моим ангийским это надолго. А есть еще какие нибудь аналоги NM WICD?
<[Raiden]> я не встречал
<Philipp2007> Наверное все таки придется WiFi через консоль поднимать. Все к этому ведет. Буду курить маны
<Philipp2007>  
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, ты тему на форуме сделал? Там есть виктор000 - он может поможет
<andrex> Sergey_IT, виктор000 тебе за рекламу платит?
<andrex> :D
<Sergey_IT> а то! )
<Sergey_IT> только понять, что он отвечает сложно
<Kyshtynbai> Так заумно :) ?
<andrex> все потому что трезвый пьяного не поймет)
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе).
<Sergey_IT> у него написано, что он немой
<andrex> аа кстати да, он немой, и ему сложно просто общатся
<Kyshtynbai> Нифига себе. Хотя это... на форуме же особо и не разговаривают, всё больше пишут ).
<andrex> и эт не шутка
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а что надо подкорректировать а инит скрипте чтобы сервис не стартовал при загрузке?
<andrex> update-rc.d -f name remove
<andrex> а есть ещё тулзы  sysvconfig, sysv-rc-conf, ksysv
<Kyshtynbai> О. Мерси. А то я ваще не то походу редаткировал... /etc/default/openvpn autostart no поставил, так он ваще с этой опцией включаться перестал.
<andrex>  chmod -x /etc/init.d/..., rm /etc/rcX.d/S....., найти в кактолге /etc/default файл с именем нужного сервиса и поменять в нем строчку "RUN=YES" на "RUN=NO" после этого сервис перестанет стартовать не тоьлко при загрузке, но и при помощи запуска из /etc/init.d
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: я уже снес НМ и WICD и  настроил через консоль. Так что лучше теперь подскажите пожалуйста какой нибудь красивый индикатор загрузки сети. Или лучше conky ничего нет?
<andrex> Kyshtynbai, последне ты уже делал)
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе. Отменил, усё пашет.
<andrex> конки рулед
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, да не знаю, я в юнити какой то повесил в верхнюю панель (на работе)
<Philipp2007> да я вместо юнити уже cinnamon поставил. Намного удобнее
<andrex> нажо было тогды ваще мяту ставить, для полноты картины)
<Philipp2007> andrex: Ну у меня раньше была. Но что то захотелось  ubuntu поюзать. Но после общения с юнити передумал.
<andrex> фи таким быть
<andrex> ппц, маки хуже ноутбуков в плане охлаждения, скока не крути куллер проц всеравно перегревацо
<Kyshtynbai> А когда бубунту сервере обновляешь sudo apt-get upgrade , то должен ли он сказать, что требуется перезагркзеп?
<Kyshtynbai> перезагрузка, в смысле.
<[Raiden]> andrex: перегревается - снижает скорость или что?
<[Raiden]> если просто сильно греется, без последствий, то это пофиг
<andrex> а не снижает скорость, просто ему дыхалки походу нехватает
<[Raiden]> 40 или 100 градусов, если в пределах нормы - пофиг
<andrex> что 2000 что 6000 один фиг
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> оборотов всмысле а не градусов
<andrex> 48-55 в простое в нагрузке 90
<[Raiden]> ну что я могу сказать. Такова судьба ноутов видимо. Бывают подставки-охолождалки.
<[Raiden]> десктопс море беттер
<andrex> ну эт не ноут а imac моноблок вобщем
<[Raiden]> ясно
<andrex> ноут у меня в нагрузке так не жарит
<andrex> правда корпус металлический
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/photo/2013/06/21/yo/#2
<[Raiden]> немного офтопа
<andrex> а пофиг
<tagezi> andrex: мне тоже приятно )
<tagezi> всем привет _
<tagezi> )
<andrex> а пофиг
<andrex> xD
<tagezi> andrex: во.. ты же у нас админ, ты реально должен знать как
<tagezi> это сделать ))
<tagezi> есть файло помойка, и там дофига файлов одинаковых, иногда сразными именами но одинаковых
<tagezi> как найти все копии? )
<mdma> программы же есть спец.
<tagezi> mdma: эм?
<mdma> чтобы найти все копии
<andrex>  locate/find/grep
<mdma> даже если они с разными именами
<tagezi> andrex: md5 забыл )
<andrex> lf
<andrex> да
<mdma> думаю тут лоейт файнд и греп не помогут
<tagezi> mdma: спасибо, пойду порою тогда гугл
<mdma> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/3596895
<mdma> dupes
<[Raiden]> да, fdupes
<mdma> я такое юзал только под окошки, под сабж думаю не хуже выйдет
<[Raiden]> консольное
<tagezi> угу, спасибо )
<tagezi> будем пробовать
<tagezi> и оказываеться таких прог ваще дофига )
<[Raiden]> надо будет на qt что-нить поискать
<Philipp2007> Ни кто не юзает guake?
<tagezi> а duff пользовал ктонить?
<andrex> под кде какой нить Kleansweep
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а чего там писать? алгоритмы все уже извесны
<[Raiden]> я имел в виду поискать, а не пописать )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а)) прости, я очитался )
<[Raiden]> типичный программер )
<[Raiden]> да, есть такая... http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=28631
<[Raiden]> только под кде 3
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я не савсем типичный.. я получаю охрененное наслаждение когда пишу код ))
<Kyshtynbai> Был в Калуге, зашли в музэй истории космонавтики. Занимательно, особо впечатлил луноход и отсек станции мир.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-23
<tagezi> утречка
<aleksei`> всем ку
<tagezi> aleksei`: ку
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: привет.. тебе старые не работающие ноуты нужны? )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: там вайка сониковская без винта и памяти и разобраная сабистом,но клава и моник нормальные.. и ацер без монитора )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, нет, спасибо )
<tagezi> блин, выкидывать жалко (
<Sergey_IT> зачем выкидывать - подари кому
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, кто-то только что сказал что ему не нужно )
<tagezi> а кому ещё отдать я не заю
<tagezi> так что вытащу всё что может пригодиться и выкину на помойку
<tagezi> хотя моник от вайки реально жалко, он хороший
<Sergey_IT> так мест, где отдать можно хватает
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> Первые 40 лет детства у мальчиков обычно самые трудные... (с)
<tagezi> =)
<aleksei`> фухх, пипец какая духота ...
<Sergey_IT> будет хуже
<aleksei`> надо кондей покупать
<andrex> переносной
<Sergey_IT> не, в норильск надо
<aleksei`> andrex, ну такой гдетруба просто в окно уходит
<andrex> а как же на улице быть без кондюка)
<aleksei`> на улицу лучше не выходить ))
<aleksei`> ми резкихдвижений тожежелательно не делать
<andrex> там можно сгореть)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/647100?from=title-main/
<aleksei`> ну норм так )))
<andrex> винчестер бы такой
<aleksei`> ссдшку такую бы
<Sergey_IT> а не лопните?
<andrex> губозакоталку бы
<aleksei`> губозакаталку на 1 пбайт я бы взял ))
<andrex> скоро чую будет система размером петабайт 30 и это будет нормально как щас гигабайтные размеры)
<aleksei`> скоро нас всех причипуют и нафиг не нужны компьютеры будут
<andrex> непричипуют
<andrex> лет тыщ 200 ещё как
<aleksei`> откуда ты знаешь? )))
<andrex> я из будущего
<andrex> там никого не причиповали
<aleksei`> на такой аргумент мне нечего ответить даже ...
<andrex> просто начался энергетический кризис из-за нефтяной экономики
<Sergey_IT> он не из того будущего
<andrex> я из прошлого будущего
<andrex> xD
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг понг понг...
<satan_> ÷ÓÅÍ ÄÏÂÒÙÊ ×ÅÞÅÒ. íÏÅ ÓÏÏÂÝÅÎÉÅ ÞÉÔÁÅÍÏ?
<ubuntuhelp> satan_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<satan_> ÷ÓÅÍ ÄÏÂÒÙÊ ×ÅÞÅÒ. íÏÅ ÓÏÏÂÝÅÎÉÅ ÞÉÔÁÅÍÏ?
<ubuntuhelp> satan_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<tagezi> это на каком было?
<Sergey_IT> кои8 наверно
<Philipp2007> Странная какая то фигна. Минут 10 долбился в Nickserv вводя правильный пароль. не принемал. А потом ввел не правильный и потом опять правильный и впустил. Бред какой то
<artus> карма у тя такая
<Sergey_IT> достал ты никсервера
<Philipp2007> )) Видать надоел ему он меня и впустил.
<artus> это ты думаеш что тебя впустили
<artus> а вообще разговаривать с глюками чревато шокотерапией
<artus> так что никому ничего не говори
<artus> чей то вы какие то грустные
<Philipp2007> )) Снес я ubuntu и поставил mint 15. Вот и грущу. Поминаю ))
<artus> слабак не осиливший дебиан :)
<Philipp2007> Да одна фигня разница. Пакеты одни и те же. Вот арч я пытался понять но их Pacman меня достал и я отказался от этих затей. Остался на deb дистрах
<artus> Philipp2007, разница в работать-неработать :) а арч мертвый школолодистр )
<Philipp2007> Для домашнего компа только для инета и изредко документов разницы никакой.
<artus> когда я был стафом фринода, мы пользовались недокументированой возможностью рулит ьсетью фринода, меня уволили и теперь все должны знать, наберите /quit и вы получите доступ к админке фринода
<Philipp2007> artus: скучно да? ))
<artus> да вааще рубит
<tagezi> artus: а спать?
<tagezi> или ты опять там что-то не потребое творишь?
<Philipp2007> Подскажи тогда лучше как заставить NM писать все логи в файл что бы понять по какой причине происходит разрыв связи. ))
<tagezi> Philipp2007: у тебя какой дистр?
<Philipp2007> Mint15 минут 30 уже
<tagezi> ну вот на их канале и спрашивай )
<artus> голосуем за исключение Philipp2007  из партии :D
<Philipp2007> artus: Пратбилет под прицелом не отдам ))
<artus> да с тобой и прикопаем :D
<tagezi> блин, мясом сушёным воняет
 * tagezi бросил курить и теперь мучается запахами
<artus> ноги с обогревателя сними
<tagezi> artus: ))
<tagezi> не, я мясо в поход сушу
<artus> tagezi, а сублимат не делаеш?
<tagezi> artus: у меня морозилки такой нет
<Kyshtynbai> Philipp2007: дык он в сислог пишет.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ты чо предателю помогаешь?
<Kyshtynbai> Ну таг).
<Philipp2007> Kyshtynbai: спасибо.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, купи вакуумный насос
<artus> tagezi, ненужна же )) вываливаеш часа 4ре в смальце, пока вся вода не вываритцо, потом смальцем и запечатываеш, до полугода при комнатной температуре хранитцо без проблем ваще
<artus> *вывариваеш
<tagezi> artus: так уменьшение веса всего в 2 раза отсилы
<artus> в 3
<tagezi> а сушеное в 4,5
<tagezi> в 3 - это фантастика
<artus> tagezi, зато кинул в воду и через 20 минут полноценный тушняк )
<tagezi> если сушить правильно то и сушеное через 20 минут полноценное фуфло )
<artus> ну те видней )
<tagezi> я пробывал вываривать, не айс по весу, долго и мутарно.. а так только воняет )
<Philipp2007> А есть ли смысл пересобирать ядро с конфигами по умолчанию? Будет оно более оптимизированно для данной машины или без ковыряния конфигов никакого эффекта не будет?
<Kyshtynbai> Работает - не трожь. Пересобирать чего-то смысла я лично не вижу, если тебе не нужна поддержка какой-то хитрой аппаратуры.
<Kyshtynbai> Быстрее ничего работать не будет, скорее всего ).
<Philipp2007> НУ просто читал что скомпилинное ядро на машине более эффективно чем скомиленное дистростроителями. Вот сижу репу чешу. Все равно конфиг один и ключи для компиляции одни и те же
<Philipp2007> Да и пару раз в конфигуратор залазил и нервов не хватило во все параметры вникнуть
<artus> иди дальше читай вместо того чтоб ядра собирать и фигней страдать )
<Philipp2007> Да скучно что то! ))
<Kyshtynbai> А наутилус-то, пацаны
<Kyshtynbai> подглючивает.
<Philipp2007> Чего именно подглючивает?
<Kyshtynbai> Да сам не вполне пойму. Например такая тема: берём несколько файлов, жмём контрол икс, потом создаём директориюи пытаемся вставить контрол+v и наутилус говорит - нальхя вставить папку саму в себя, т.е. он каким-то образом
<Kyshtynbai> фигачит её в буфер
<Kyshtynbai> Это происходит после многих операций подобный
<Kyshtynbai> *подобных.
<Kyshtynbai> ПОсле перезапуска наутилуса всё работает.
<tagezi> наутилус и должен подглючивать?
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: у тебя чо за система? 13.04?
<Kyshtynbai> не... у меня демьян.
<tagezi> эм.. демьян?
<tagezi> дебиан?
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, юзай двухпанельник
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: угу
<Kyshtynbai> Sergey_IT: та я фотки сортирую.. мне тумбнейл видеть надо, а то бы и в mc всё сделал :( . А двухпанельников с тумбейлами вроде нет, кроме крусадера.
<tagezi> эм.. дельфин? )
<Kyshtynbai> Это кедовское что-то?
<Sergey_IT> так и крузадер кедовский и нормально работает
<artus> интересно, а чем двухпанельник отличаетцо от любого фм открытого в количестве двух штук?
<artus> учитывая что он всеравно мышой дергает картинки?
<Philipp2007> Nemo может двухпанельное представление делать по клавише F3
<Sergey_IT> artus, копи/пасте не нужен
<Kyshtynbai> мне, в опщем-то, всё равно чем двигать картинки) и наутилус хорош, не особо это мешает. Это я таг, ворчу.
<artus> Sergey_IT, внезапно, нафига копипасте при двух открытых дажже отнопанельных фм?
<artus> двухпанельник нужен для юзания без мыши, ваще без мыши
<artus> если деркаеш за мышко - то ты двухпанельный извращенец :D
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг.
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Failed!
<Kyshtynbai> странно.
<Sergey_IT> artus, а как между прогами файлы перенести можно?
<artus> файлы между прогами?
<Sergey_IT> между 2 фм
<artus> взял и бросил из одного в другой , проблема чтоль?
<Sergey_IT> так это и есть - копи/пасте
<artus> внезапно, если открыть даже тот же тхунар с нужными тебе директориями, то только хватаеш прям из шотвела и раскидываеш по нужным местам )
<artus> Sergey_IT, а может перенос ?
<Sergey_IT> через механизм копи/пасте
<artus> Sergey_IT, с какого перепуга?
<Sergey_IT> с дрег/дроп - то есть копируются имена
<Sergey_IT> а как еще в другое адресное пространство попасть то
<artus> не копируютцо имена никуда
<artus> вызвать межгалактическое такси и попасть в другое адресное пространство
<artus> за чатлы
<artus> Sergey_IT, с какого перепуга изменения адреса становитцо копированием ? ))
<artus> кстати без контрола тхунар таки переносит а не копипастит
<Sergey_IT> artus, копируются имена и если надо, то и файлы
<artus> Sergey_IT, иди сделай mv 100500 терабайт а потом cp 100500 терабайт с удалением из предыдущего места
<Sergey_IT> artus, а если перенос на другой раздел?
<Sergey_IT> то есть перенос в одном разделе - это переименование - но это исключение
<artus> Sergey_IT, а если электричества нет и надо динамомашину использовать, а еще на вышке автоматчик нервничает
<artus> теоретику потеоретизировать бы ток )
<Sergey_IT> практику - приходилось писать/поддерживать проги с этим механизмами
<artus> а учитывая ст оизначально было про контрл+в в терминале то причем тут ваааще разные раздели и остальные теоретические выкладки)
<artus> и толку что приходилось?
<artus> *в фм
<Sergey_IT> из фм ты и в другую прогу можешь кидать или на десктоп - механизм один
<artus> причем тут другие проги? я и без фм могу кидать
<artus> я могу даже не кидать, оно само будет кидатцо , разговор не об этом вообще
<Sergey_IT> тогда о чем ты?
<artus> о северном сиянии
<artus> кстати что либо адекватнее шотвела есть в качестве каталогизатора фоток?
<Sergey_IT> ааа, южное красивше
<andrex> гутен утер
<tagezi> andrex: ночер
<Sergey_IT> алые паруса красиво сделали
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты чо на празник пошёл? )
<tagezi> как удалить фалы по списку в файде? )
<tagezi> файлы?
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле по списку?
 * tagezi пора спать, кажись
<tagezi> ну, у меня в файле есть огромный список файлов
<tagezi> вот их все нужно поудалять к чертям ...
<Sergey_IT> tagezi:  по ТВ
<artus> кат, греп, рм
<tagezi> список относительный
<tagezi> artus: rm -i $(cat my.txt)
<tagezi> но выдаёт что параметр пропущен
<tagezi> наверное, пробелы в путях мешают
<artus> экранируй
<tagezi> эм.. тип весь файл переэкранировать все пробелы? ))
<Kyshtynbai> а ты седом\
<artus> ну пробелы можно и седом заменить , да и файло можно лишить пробелов если что
<Kyshtynbai> вот интересно, перл разрешает пробелы?..
<Kyshtynbai> у него есть его перловская функция удаления
<artus> cat list | xargs rm -rv вроде советуют
<artus> ну или while read line
<artus> do
<artus> rm $line
<artus> done < "list.txt"
<tagezi> тратата ))) ща попробуем )
<artus> в принципе хоть в фаинд засовывай имя файла и уже потом прибивай если путь как таковой отсутствует
<artus> хотя с пробелами таки будут траблы я так чую
<tagezi> да я их уже экраировал.. )
<tagezi> проще седом пройтись, чем выпендриваться
<artus> проще сразу пробелы не юзать)
<artus> ладно, всем ночи
<tagezi> да, проблема эти пробелы ((
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: тут ещё?
<tagezi> сроку по пробелам бьёт как разные файлы и экранирование не спасает
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: да тут, куда я денусь )))
<Kyshtynbai> смари, функция unlink в перле понимает пробелы
<Kyshtynbai> http://pastebin.com/4DQP1vLM
<Kyshtynbai> print $_; -- это тупо для отладке можно удалить...
<Kyshtynbai> open - открывает для чтения файлег со списком, дальше вайлом его перебераем, chomp убивает символ перевода строки
<Kyshtynbai> unlink удаляет или выводит предупреждения если низзя.
<Kyshtynbai> но вот если путь относительный, то тут надо ещё децл подумать, я на ночь не смоделирую ситуацию).
<tagezi> я полный сделал
<Kyshtynbai> ну ваще зшбс тогда.
<tagezi> но он все строки в одну суёт
<Kyshtynbai> хм. как это?
<Kyshtynbai> и кто суёт?
<tagezi> хотя вроде поудалял что-то )
<tagezi> щас проверю на дубликаты
<Kyshtynbai> хехе). А я пойду чайку налью.
<Kyshtynbai> cat file.txt | uniq -r чото как то так можно дубли позырить.
<Kyshtynbai> точнее -d .
<tagezi> duff -r Математика > mat1.out
<tagezi> вот так их нужно зырить ))
<Kyshtynbai> вариант).
<tagezi> да, поудалял.. остался только один, но я наверное сам накосяцил
<Kyshtynbai> Ну и хорошо-с.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: только там нужно будет ручную обработку делать, выбирать что оставить, но всёравно намного быстрее чем руками
<Kyshtynbai> ну понятное дело, на то и скрипты.
<Kyshtynbai> лучше полчаса повтыкать над скриптом, чем полчаса тупо гонять файлменеджер, это даже если займёт столько же
<Kyshtynbai> а обычно скриптом гооораздо быстрее.
<tagezi> ваще, эта файло помойки програмирования и математики.. и выкинуль жалко, и девать некуда )))
<Kyshtynbai> на хард и на полку :) .
<Kyshtynbai> а ну да, если некуда..
<Kyshtynbai> На ленту :) !
<tagezi> да там совсременем дубликатов наплодилось
<tagezi> угу, на перфокарты )
<Kyshtynbai> Хыхы.
<tagezi> нужно будет перл поучить.. а то чт-т я в нём не бум бум
<Kyshtynbai> Советую купить книгу "Изучаем perl", она называется ещё "книга с ламой"
<Kyshtynbai> Лучше учебника я не читал
<Kyshtynbai> не только по айти, а вообще.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: спасибо
<tagezi> лан, я спать.. завтра на работу топать
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi|spit: не за что). Я тож спать пойду.
<andrex> да вы офигели, а кто меня развлекать тут будет)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-16
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40007
<big_bug> всем привет.
<big_bug> помогите советом. пытаюсь с помощью CRON, отправить на электрическую почту сообщение. если выполнить скрипт от пользователя в командной строке, сообщение приходит. по CRON нет. для отправки использую ssmtp.
<big_bug> вывод syslog sSMTP[6502]: Creating SSL connection to host
<big_bug> sSMTP[6502]: SSL connection using RSA_AES_128_CBC_SHA1
<big_bug> sSMTP[6502]: 553 5.7.1 Sender address rejected: not owned by auth user.
<big_bug> CRON[6476]: (root) MAIL (mailed 1 byte of output; but got status 0x0001, #012)
<big_bug> видать неправильно задал вопрос
<big_bug> граждане, есть тут кто живой?
<big_bug> народ?
<royek> ку
<big_bug> подскажи: пытаюсь с помощью CRON, отправить на электрическую почту сообщение. если выполнить скрипт от пользователя в командной строке, сообщение приходит. по CRON нет. для отправки использую ssmtp.
<royek> офигеть
<royek> ))
<big_bug> ?
<Lorgus> hi all
<[Raiden]> hi
<Lorgus> как в ubuntu 14.04  кнопки окна направо перенести ??? unity-tweak-tool -a не помогает
<[Raiden]> я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> проснитесь что ли кто-нить
<Lorgus> страна спит
<kyshtynbai> никак
<kyshtynbai> отменили
<kyshtynbai> он же про кнопки закрыть - свернуть говорил?
<[Raiden]> да
<kyshtynbai> ну значит никак.
<[Raiden]> прогресс
<Sergey_IT> через зеркало смотреть на монитор
<[Raiden]> окропив святой водой
<[Raiden]> А тем временем, в кде можно перетыкать кнопки в спец. диалоге уже лет 15
<[Raiden]> не упустил случая
<Sergey_IT> и перетыкаешь кнопки целыми днями и ночами...
<[Raiden]> машину можно завести с толкача. Ты каждый раз так заводишь?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXy_CIaxs7E
<Sergey_IT> примерно - толкаю коленвал стартером , с помощью кнопки
<tagezi> столкоча автомат не завести )
<Sergey_IT> драйвер толкача поставь
<tagezi> угу,и я дро пересобери.. а то поумолчанию флаг не поставили )
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: а теперь представь, что эта кнопка не реализована или убрана в новой модели.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> блин.. кто у нас тут в веб программировании шарит?
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> помощь нужна..
<Sergey_IT> памажите, люди добрые!
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а у меня и нет кнопки - ключем завожу
<tagezi> да ваще.. я не понимаю почему на серваке относительные ссылки работают, а в папке нет
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: не суть
<Sergey_IT> суть - не важно, это мелочи
<tagezi> препод сказать чистым хтмл написать сайт с небольшим количеством цсс... а я этим уже лет 15 не баловался )
<Sergey_IT> я - 12, но такого не встречал
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: не важно кнопка или ключ, да. А не кнопка и не ключ - это важно.
<[Raiden]> когда дизайнеры не понимают что важно, получается юнити , гном3 и т.д. ) Способное захватить 1-2% рынка и то по другим причинам, не связанным с этими проектами не редко.
<Sergey_IT> вообще-то сейчас можно говорить, что дизайнер - это диагноз
<[Raiden]> ) Возможно часто это так.
<Sergey_IT> сегодня сел за свой сервер, кое-что посмотреть, там10.04 с гном2 - удобная штука )
<Sergey_IT> и работает шустро
<[Raiden]> гном2 с точки зрения френдовости  имел тоже массу провалов, тог очто надо реализовать, но никто не будет. Например есть панели инструментов, но не редактируются, опять же нехватка диалогов-мастеров и т.д.
<[Raiden]> хотя в целом не так уж ужасно )
<Sergey_IT> так это по-сравнению с юнити )
<Sergey_IT> скоро, наверно, туда кубунту поставлю
<tagezi> ну кути5?
<tagezi> на*
<Sergey_IT> это же сервер, зачем мне там 5?
<Sergey_IT> он 24/365 работает
<tagezi> а зучем тебе на сервере куунта?
<[Raiden]> в кде конечно тоже проблем навалом. В основном с оптимизацией\весом программ.
<[Raiden]> возможно в кде5 это частично разрешится ) Я по крайней мере надеюсь
<tagezi> тебе опенбокса за глаза и за уши
<tagezi> не надейся )
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, он мало загруженый
<tagezi> типа нужно загрузить? )
<tagezi> тогда юнити это хороший выбор )
<Sergey_IT> кстати, смотрел с лайва - работает шустрее юнити и памяти жрет столько же
<tagezi> потому что там оно оптимизированое, наверное
<Sergey_IT> а как сервер - Х-ы можно и не грузить
<tagezi> есть такая штука.. как в винде.. с каждым обновлением система начинает работать чуть медленнее
<tagezi> в итоге через пару лет, переставляешь и ощущение что работает быстрее
<Sergey_IT> .... причем на новом железе
<[Raiden]> какой-т омусор накапливается. в лине правда нет реестра системного. Если и накопится, то у юзера в основном, гсеттингс , текстовые конфиги.
<[Raiden]> я кстати до 14.04 обновился перед сносом и чистой установкой. И оно обновилось достаточн оудачно, что бы не сносить )
<Sergey_IT> у меня вообще тестовая так и стоит
<Sergey_IT> с ноября
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-17
<xubuntu943> всем привет! это русский канал?
<xubuntu943> Помогите пожалуйста, второй день мучаюсь с простым вопросом, как записать загрузочный iso на флэшку? пробовал и unibootin и через консоль, но с флэшки не загужается...если через unibootin то просто идет отчет от 10 сек, потом опять 10 сек, и та все врем
<[Raiden]> xubuntu943: другйо флэшки нет? А то бывает что с конкретной не грузится
<[Raiden]> если уже есть убунта, то в ней есть  Startup Disk Creator
<[Raiden]> xubuntu943: если винда, попробуй http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<xubuntu943> Raide: у меня эта флэшка рабочая была, я раньше уже записывал на нее образ, но как это делал забыл :( у меня стоит xubuntu , а образ записать надо с виндой 7
<[Raiden]> а..
<xubuntu943> а разве эта утилитка не записывает только ubuntu?
<[Raiden]> с этого надо было начать
<[Raiden]> а ты не говорил про винду
<xubuntu943> действительно, о важном забыл)
<xubuntu943> извини
<[Raiden]> вставь флэшку, отмонтируй если смонтировалась и dd if=windows7.iso of=/dev/sdb
<[Raiden]> где sdb -  твой девайс
<[Raiden]> всё
<xubuntu943> ок, спасибо! щас попробую...так просто
<xubuntu943> а флаг boot ставить надо будет?
<[Raiden]> с хп так не прокатит, там загрузчик старый. с вин7+ будет работать
<[Raiden]> нет, это всё что надо
<xubuntu943> да про хп знаю, мне 7ка нужна только. Спасибо!
<[Raiden]> а.. ну в биосе да, надо будет выбрать с чего грузиться. Это происходит немног опо разному из много разных.
<xubuntu943> ок)
<[Raiden]> кстати, мне 8.1 нравится больше чем вин7, с альтернативной меню пуск. Новый диспетчер задач и проводник - просто сказка.
<[Raiden]> я ничего не говорил ))
<xubuntu943> не, я 8.1 не могу пока юзать) я к 7 привык))) да то для жены,  мне xubuntu устраивает более чем, особенно со стимом....
<xubuntu943> жду когда яндекс браузер сделаю еще, нравится он мне как работает, да и почта у меня в яндексе и яндекс диск там же, а в связке они всякие фишки прикольные делают
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> Я пользуюсь фф с дополнением от яндекса
<xubuntu943> райден, большое спасибо! все получилось!
<[Raiden]> гуд
<andrex> пфф
<andrex> [Raiden]: ку
<[Raiden]> ку
<SergeyIT> теперь это канал поддержки вин пользователей ? )
<[Raiden]> да пусть жену виндой побалует. Опять же, приятно знать, что такую операцию можно сделать из линукс. Растёт егё полезная отдача для юзера.
<[Raiden]> его*
<andrex> SergeyIT: поддержка у вин пользователей фиговая)
<Lorgus> как в ubuntu 14.04  кнопки окна направо перенести ??? unity-tweak-tool -a не помогает
<_d4vid> re
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40018
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у тебя есть калькулятор Texas Instruments семейства z80 ? )
<tagezi> http://fontanka.fi/articles/15396/
<tagezi> индусов и китайцев вытяснят фины с рынка недопрограм )
<SergeyIT> tagezi,нет, а зачем?
<artemz> блин сделал важные записи и сохранил их в облачном сервисе для работы с тексами, но забыл как он называется
<artemz> кто нибудь может напомнит? слон на логотипе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эвернот
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зеленый слон
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: особо куб впечатлил на экране
<artemz> ооо спасибо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если че, можешь мне смело говорить где деньги закопал :)
<[Raiden]> было бы забавно хранить такую инфу в эверноте
<SergeyIT> важную информацию надо хранить в голове, остальное есть в гугле
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: я по другому поводу. Записал важное - забыл где записал. Закопал деньги - забыл где закопал
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> http://fontanka.fi/articles/15404/
<tagezi> а вы говорите я за границей )
<[Raiden]> референдум мб в финляндии провести. )
<tagezi> 980 челокет это почти 5% лаппиранты... 2 года магрстра + 6 года Phd - это 7800 + работающие русские.. соотношение примерно как в питере )
<tagezi> только в Лаппееранте узбеки с таджиками )
<tagezi> не*
<rasdark|home> а когда в убунте системд?
<[Raiden]> Я такой инфы не встречал
<rasdark|home> а будет ли вообще?
<[Raiden]> По идее должно быть.
<SKonst> rasdark|home, будет после того, как запилят в дебиан
<[Raiden]> но лучше погуглить
<rasdark|home> а когда вэйланд будет в продакшене?
<rasdark|home> или чо там.. мир, да?
<SKonst> rasdark|home, в ppa есть системд
<artemz> сделал сайт для своего ынтырпрайз велосипедика http://multicabinet.com
<artemz> надо будет руководство по установке на убунту написать
<rasdark|home> чо за СМС?
<tagezi> а зачем сайту СМС?
<rasdark|home> ну малоли ;)
<tagezi> cms&
<tagezi> ?
<rasdark|home> ну конечно же
<rasdark|home> по рууски же это звучит вроде как СиэМэС
<artemz> Java2EE там цмс
<tagezi> помоему, cms только мешает, особенно индексированию.. нормальное пользоват тестпатерн, но там половину нужного своими руками дописываешь... в итоге, если не знаешь, то проще своё написать
 * SKonst ничего не понял
<tagezi> забей
<SKonst> rasdark|home, а ты что, веб мастер?
<rasdark|home> SKonst: неееет. фу.
<rasdark|home> мне это не нужно. для таких целей есть рабочие троглодитики
<tagezi> =)
<rasdark|home> мне только  в них пальцами тыкать. а когда опаздываю палкой по жопе бить
<rasdark|home> *опаздывают
<SKonst> rasdark|home, гм. а кто ты тогда?
<tagezi> хозяин троглодитов )
<SKonst> господин? )
<rasdark|home> и на моем опыте. из таких вот веп-мастеров. ничего хорошего не вырастает. они как были одиночками, так ими и остаются.
<tagezi> чорный лорд )
<rasdark|home> в маломальски серьезных проектах нужно уметь работать в команде
<tagezi> угу, примером являеть Гимп )) куда ему но нормальной проги )
 * SKonst свю жизнь ходит сам по себе
<tagezi> единственные кто работает в мире - это фридансеры.. сидит и перипиливают до ума, то что напилила команда
<rasdark|home> чо как там убунта? есть в ней возможность убить юнити?
<[Raiden]> Интересно, есть ли у гномеров в планах менять дизайн гимпа? отрезать захоловки окон, кнопки встраивать прям в окн ои т.д.
<rasdark|home> фридансеры?
<tagezi> л*
<rasdark|home> а чо, танцоры чото писать умеют?
<dp_wiz> rasdark|home: юнити няшная, ненадо её убивать.
<[Raiden]> rasdark|home: есть возможность его не ставить, вместо того, что бы убивать потом.
<tagezi> нафига вообще ставить юнити, делать больше нечего?
<tagezi> он просто в команде работает.. сосед ставит, а он убивает.. командная работа, блин )
<rasdark|home> оти как.. я последний раз игрался с убунтой гдето в 2007 г..
<rasdark|home> а потом только новсти смотрел
<rasdark|home> увидел юнити..
<rasdark|home> решил попробовать. совсем не понравилось же
<tagezi> http://opensource.com/life/14/6/fireserver-project
<[Raiden]> есть те кому нравится.
<[Raiden]> Я исхожу из того, что люди просто привыкают к тому что им дают.
<[Raiden]> но возможно какая-то часть нашла в этом что-то реально интересное
<tagezi> да люди вообще странные.. вон ЭлементариОС многим нравится, сделала команда дизайнеров... в итоге получилась какашка завёрнутая в красивый фантик
<tagezi> хоть бы одного прогера прегласили
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну не так уж плохо и получилось. Макосненько.
<[Raiden]> гном3 со своей адвайто значительно страшней , я считаю.
<rasdark|home> а чо будет с кедами 5..
<[Raiden]> вот только нужно ли было делать ещё 1 дистр...
<tagezi> они будут пока не выйдет кде6 )
<[Raiden]> rasdark|home: беты уже доступны, есть видео и скриншоты.
<[Raiden]> сам можешь посмотреть
<SKonst> оно именно для посмотреть. ничо не работает же
<rasdark|home> угу
<tagezi> не, знаю.. морда красивая.. но без бубна можно только в интернет выйти.. если пользуешься Калк то лезешь в конфиги и правишь.. в итоге всё что на гтк 2 едет нахрен и получаеться также юнити
<SKonst> https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/10587525 :)
<SKonst> вот что бывает, когда вместо убунты ставят минт
<[Raiden]> я кстати цинамон так и не посмотрел в живую.
<[Raiden]> может быть найду время...
<rasdark|home> про торвальдса нормуль
<redeyedman> здрасти а чоу я убунточке записавл на плешку загружаюсь а оно падает установщик падает окошечк падают почему???
<redeyedman> ошибк много
<SKonst> redeyedman, это потому, что ты русского языа не знаешь
<SKonst> *языка
<redeyedman> не ну ваще скажити пачиму глючет?
<SKonst> redeyedman, что конкретно не работает?
<redeyedman> да вот хочу установит не устанавливается до середини доходит и установщк падает
<redeyedman> я низнайу почму
<redeyedman> так какиме-то ошибки
<redeyedman> помагите, чо делать-то
<SKonst> redeyedman, rfrbt jib,rb&
<SKonst> *какие ошибки?
<redeyedman> ну буковке разные, потом цифрьки, потом опять буковки, потом циферки, я низнай чо они значат
<SKonst> перепиши буковки, и довай их сюда
<SKonst> redeyedman,  sudo for x in `seq 1 10`; do dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda${x} bs=8b; done
<redeyedman> чото нипалучается ошибк выдает
<SKonst> redeyedman, телепатов нема. каких ошибок выдаёт?
<redeyedman> ща я перепишу
<redeyedman>  dev/sda not found
<SKonst> redeyedman, ls /dev/sd*
<redeyedman> пусто
<SKonst> redeyedman, перезагрузись
<redeyedman> чото неипалучается, нажал перезагрузить и тишина
<SKonst> redeyedman, на системнике есть такая кнопочка маленькая. резет называется. нажимай её
<tagezi> http://internet.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2014/06/17/575960
<tagezi> чо я проспал?
<rasdark|home> ох уж этот российский рабл
<SKonst> сегодня, кстати, день рождения бормана
<SKonst> а есть тут такие, которые на tcl пишут?
<[Raiden]> желаю ему угольков  в аду поярче
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/822253
<tagezi> эт ты кого так не полюбил
<[Raiden]> Бормана )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden]: попробовал я кубунту с лайва - не нравится оно мне (
<[Raiden]> ну, чтож поделать
<[Raiden]> насильно мил не будешь (с)
<[Raiden]> :)
<Sergey_IT> уж больно там всего много - не нужно это многим
<[Raiden]> многим нужны разные вещи.
<[Raiden]> например тасклист или оснастка настройки служб в виндовсе не нужно многим
<[Raiden]> но это не повод это убирать или не реализовывать
<[Raiden]> т.к. пользователям со стажем и специалистом надо
<Sergey_IT> я тоже со стажем )
<[Raiden]> в общем в де должен быть потенциал. При разработке должны быть рассмотрены все возможные ниши использования и все возможные уровни компьютерной грамотности.
<[Raiden]> тогда что-то неплохое получится. Или так и будем плавать среди форков )
<[Raiden]> хотя это конечн овсё слова )
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT:  там кстати тоже можно устроить минимализм http://itmages.ru/image/view/1728586/70298ef4
<Sergey_IT> можно, но это возиться надо (
<[Raiden]> мышкой в основном
<[Raiden]> ну или фиг с ним, гном3 чистый попробуй, вдруг это то что тебе над о)
<Sergey_IT> пробовал давно - не понравилось... нет в мире совершенства
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0617/h_1403030266_6309944_bf5b59d3df.png
<Sergey_IT> и от чего нас спасет кде? )
<[Raiden]> от долгого брожения по разным реализация одного и того же )
<[Raiden]> ям*
<Sergey_IT> от долгого брожения первачок можно получить - но это не кде
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksei`> добрый вечер
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<Sergey_IT> и ничего доброго
<aleksei`> это у вас ночь, а у нас веер и добрый
<aleksei`> *вечар
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ставь кде на калькулятор - полегчает =)
<Sergey_IT> а мне и без него нетяжело )
<aleksei`> Sergey_IT, а почему ничего доброго? ))
<Sergey_IT> да вот людей убивают (
<aleksei`> это да ...
<[Raiden]> tagezi: без юбки в итоге взял палатку
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ходил с ней?
<[Raiden]> Неа, но недавно ночевал в похожей
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: тут вообще тяжело.. тут так присуют всем этим...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, я надеюсь ты меня в вечный бан за совет не отправишь )))) если не понравиться
<[Raiden]> да думаю сойдёт )
<tagezi> как-то странно себя ведут переопределение переменной
<tagezi> в qt5
<Sergey_IT> а что там странного?
<tagezi> да программа падает
<tagezi> вот везде так можно.. а в 25 файле так нельзя ) и фиг знает почему
<tagezi> говори что сегментация памяти нарушается
<tagezi> то в обном месте кастылём, то в другом.. если это был не курсач, я бы у же всех заспамил злосными письмами
<tagezi> они помоему ещё запросы в базы данных переделали немного
<Sergey_IT> ну так не по тому адресу обращение идет - это нормально - исправляй (дебагер подключи)
<tagezi> да не.. я просто новую переменую создал.. фиг с ней.. в курсоче не заметят
<tagezi> =)
<Sergey_IT> жулик )
<Sergey_IT> я так сжульничал в курсаче, когда алгол изучал - препод заметил и на балл снизил оценку (
<tagezi> у нас не снизит, я думаю он даже не посмотрит что я сделал
<Sergey_IT> зато я с ним потом рассчитался, когда уже работал
<tagezi> я вообще на мусорное ведро это всё делаю.. одно хорошо, сам хоть что-то новое изучаю
<tagezi> потом после сдачи сяду и посмотрю.. может реально гдето косячу, просто не вижу
<Sergey_IT> не видеть - это легко )
<Sergey_IT> глаз мылится, надо отвлекаться
<tagezi> да, запросто..
<tagezi> вт завтро интернет программиирование буду сдавать, заодно и отдахну )
<Sergey_IT> интернет - это не программирование
<tagezi> да нормальное это программирование.. теже функции, теже классовые модели.. просто у нас туда школоты наберут, вот и получаеться, сто HTML язык программирования, а CSS его расширения
<tagezi> блин, в конспекте лекций прочел, чуть не охренел (
<tagezi> а ты говоришь они лишнюю переменую заметят..
<Sergey_IT> это не программирование, когда результат зависит от браузера
<artemz> при чём тут браузер?
<Sergey_IT> шаманство
<artemz> как будто с большинством яп не так
<artemz> результат зависит от архитектуры цпу
<Sergey_IT> не так
<tagezi> браузер то тут причем?
<tagezi> приложения клиент-удалёный сервер - это не только браузеры
<Sergey_IT> при том, что одна и та же страница по разному работает в разных браузерах
<artemz> один и тот же код работает по разному на разных процессорах
<tagezi> браузер отвечает только за интерпритацию html, а это не язык программирования, а язык гипертекстовой разметки
<[Raiden]> интерпретатор явы свой в ие, фф и хроме
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<Sergey_IT> для разных клиентов приходится код менять
<[Raiden]> разные стандарты поддерживают
<tagezi> а написание на перле и пхп - это нормальное програмирование
<[Raiden]> связаныне не только с хтмл
<Sergey_IT> нет
<tagezi> что нет? )
<tagezi> пхп нормальный язык, да и перл тоже.. и довольно мощные
<Sergey_IT> не нормальное программирование
<artemz> >пхп нормальный язык
<artemz> лол
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну можно писать на с++, разницы не какой
<Sergey_IT> это скрипты
<tagezi> можно писать на питоне..
<tagezi> принцип то всёравно один и тотже остаётся
<Sergey_IT> нет - зависит от интертрепатора
<tagezi> а одна и таже страница по разному в разных браузерах, потому что говнокодеры не думают о совместимости
<tagezi> у пхп один интерпритатор, соответствующий версии )
<artemz> http://a.thumbs.redditmedia.com/ol9clFDVjTJlLQpf.jpg
<[Raiden]> Сергей хочет сказать, что всё что не компилируется, ненормальное.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> питон компилируеться и спокойно переноситься в бинарниках )
<Sergey_IT> чего переводишь (. Они сами должны до этого дойти
<[Raiden]> ок )
<tagezi> а с++ зависит от компилятора.. это что тоже не програмирование?
<tagezi> даже простые проекты сделаные в студии нехрена не хотят компилиться на гну
<Sergey_IT> на его выходе код в командах процессора
<tagezi> ну, у питона тоже
<artemz> http://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/
<Sergey_IT> нет
<tagezi> да ) Серёга.. то что это скриптовый язык - это не значит что у него нет бинарника )
<tagezi> у питона есть бинарники, которые работают без исходников
<[Raiden]> ну да, бинарник уже не зависит от этого. Правда, всеравн оот чего-нить зависит. От ядра например и формата бинарника. Ядро линукс не особо захочет испольнять вин пе, хотя собрано под то же железо.
<tagezi> а у питона 60% рынка сейчас интернет програмирование и сайто строение )
<artemz> html не язык программирования, а язык разметки. компилируется язык или интерпретируется - не важно, яп от этого он быть не перестаёт
<[Raiden]> ну в общем да. Хотя в былые времена ,  как бы делали раличие в литературе и вообще.
<[Raiden]> кажется я влез в болтовню программистов )
 * [Raiden] убег
<artemz> а кто тут программист то? лол
<Sergey_IT> я когда то был (.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: кстати, qml тоже компилируеть.. хотя JS по сути )
<artemz> а JS не яп чтоли?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<artemz> лол
<artemz> новые новости
<tagezi> сейчас нет больше того различия в скриптовых языках как было раньше
<Sergey_IT> старые )
<Sergey_IT> у вас нет, а у меня есть )
<artemz> язык как язык. не отличается принципиально от многих других
<tagezi> между бинарником написаным в языке высокого уровня и бинарником из скриптового языка нет разницы практически
<Sergey_IT> есть
<tagezi> мс умудрилас VB научиться верстать почти как с++
<tagezi> пракда у них компилятор с++ говно полное.. но это другой вопрос.. всёравно бинарник
<tagezi> и у VB бинарник )
<Sergey_IT> мс вообще угробило с++
<tagezi> хотя бесик.. ну уж куда более скриптовое уродище )
<artemz> с++ говно сам по себе. да и си тоже по сути
<Sergey_IT> ты на асме писал?
<tagezi> это сказал чел который считает жабу нормальным языком )
<artemz> жаба более нормальна
<tagezi> жабу писал вообще пьяный идиот, на мой взгляд, более урожской вещи даже мс придумать не смогда )
<artemz> это сказал не я, а фрэн аллен вообще то
<Sergey_IT> каждый своя болото хвалит
<Sergey_IT> ё
<artemz> ну  и многие другие, даже те, кто лично работал со страуструпом, кен томпсон например
<tagezi> асм класная штука.. но теперь не можная
<Sergey_IT> сейчас сложнее - процы навороченные
<artemz> tagezi мс так обоссалась от жабы, что побежала свой клон делать, только прибитый гвоздями к винде
<tagezi> и в линуксе почти бесмысленная, к сожалению... максимум это си с этоментами асм
<tagezi> artemz: когда напишешь на жабе ядро для винды, тогда и продолжим разговор )
<tagezi> бинарник собирается? собирается. значит интерпритаторр не нужен.. будет работать так )
<artemz> В 60-х годах было множество прекрасных языков - лисп, apl, фортран, кобол, алгол 60. С момента появиления си индустрия по серьёзно деградировала. Си уничтожил нашу способность прогрессировать в автоматической оптимизации, автоматической
<artemz> параллелизации, автоматическом отображении языков высокого уровня в машинную архитектуру. Это одна из причин, по которым компиляторы по сути больше не изучаются в колледжх и университетах. (с) Фрэн Аллен
<tagezi> асм тоже можно встроить.. кстати в жабу.. так что проблем вообще нет.... почти... кроме того что на запускаться будет месяца два )
<[Raiden]> наверное какие-то части ядер и ос можно реализовать в железе. Или сделав несколько специализированных чипов.
<artemz> tagezi нафига мне ядро для винды писать? ос на жабе уже есть, без всякого асм
<tagezi> какая?
<[Raiden]> Типа умног оконтроллера ио и т.д. Вместо програмного в ядре
<artemz> jnode например
<[Raiden]> и тем самым сократить как бы количество кода в ос
<tagezi> исключение составляет часть кода, написанная на ассемблере ))
<Sergey_IT> без асма - программ нет - он же просто отображатель команд процессора
<tagezi> тогда андройд тоже на жабе )
<tagezi> и у меня на жабе пол программы.. убунта на жаье написана )
<Sergey_IT> слава богу не линукс )
<artemz> >без асма - программ нет - он же просто отображатель команд процессора
<tagezi> дада, автоматическая интерпритация ))
<artemz> зачем отображать какие то комманды процессора, если процессор принимает комманды байткода жабы без всякого асма?
<tagezi> кстати, интерпритаторы изучают в универах, и разрабатывают новые
<Sergey_IT> чтобы читать проще было
<tagezi> не читай статьи в соц сетях.. там часто их приписывают хорошим людям )
<Sergey_IT> я писал проги на асме и в кодах - это одно и тоже практически (по логике)
<artemz> я не в соц сетях читаю, а в научных журналах и книгах. данная цитата - из интервью сейбела и аллен
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну не совсем.. ) асм тоже разный )) и там не прямо вот так.. там всётаки делаеться линковка и интерпритация )
<tagezi> artemz: ну, значит он не в курсе.. что проходят в универах )
<tagezi> и что там разрабатывается
<Sergey_IT> линковка - если требуется, но если что то поменять в бинарнике надо, то иногда можно и без перекомпиляции
<tagezi> ну, хеш кодам не нужно компиляции.. открываешь и правишь )
<[Raiden]> ресурсы в оснвном можно править, пути
<artemz> сишка может и запускается быстро, но когда запустится на многих задачах проигрывает дико языкам более высокого уровня, той же жабе. у неё благодаря продвинутой конвееризации  соотношение req/sec вообще дикое, поэтому крупные сайты вроде твиттера,
<artemz> фэйсбука, гугл+ на jvm и портируют
<[Raiden]> хотя можно и всё, каким-нить хекс-редактором
<[Raiden]> если знать что и на что менять
<tagezi> блин, точно завязывай с соц сетями )
<tagezi> я тут в одной статье читал про реальные опционы и приложение из к возобновляемой энергетике.. бедный автор, он не смог осилить что такое NPV
<artemz> ладно, пойду лучше биржу биткоинов писать
<Sergey_IT> вот из истории - нужно перстроить часы в DEC OS RT11 с 60Гц на 50 - открываешь описание - а там - команда типа - в ядре (бинарнике) по такому-то адресу записать такой код и все
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40023
<artemz> кокой ужос
<tagezi> ага.. согласен.. опять все переписывать (
<artemz> что люди только не делают, только бы не использовать latex
<[Raiden]> artemz любитель латекса и фетиша
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> большенство программистов не способны осилить с++, что бы говорить про хомячков? )
<tagezi> что же*
<tagezi> я вот думаю.. когда они из кода до конца выпилят жабу.. достали эти тормоза (
<artemz> какие тормоза?
<[Raiden]> нужно сделать отдельный жаба-сопроцессор, что бы не грузил основной.
<artemz> http://multicabinet.com мгновенно открывается, хотя висит на дохлом впс
<[Raiden]> )
<artemz> уже сделали джава процессор даже, а сопроцессор arm neon в каждом андроид смартфоне
<[Raiden]> ясно
<artemz> джава сейчас как раз на подъёме) выпилят не ох как не скоро
<tagezi> блин, не знал что жабе нужен ещё и сопроцер спецыальный что бы нормально работать
<artemz> у меня и без сопроцессора норм всё работает, надуманные проблемы какие то
<Sergey_IT> к сожалению напридумывали столько ЯП и иже с ними, что уже не разобраться... и все идет по Иван Андреевичу
<tagezi> у меня на пхп тоже сшустро открывалось
<artemz> пока миллион запросов не придёт будет шустро открываться
<artemz> а жаба переварит норм
<tagezi> если нет обращений в базу данных, то почти пофигу.. а если есть то язык ваще не причем
<artemz> у меня даже база данных на жабе)
<artemz> пошустрей mysql кстати, по крайней мере на небольших объёмах данных
<tagezi> да хоть на ворде )) это не делает жабу нормальным языком.. им ещё рости и рости.. что оракл вообще не хочет делать
<tagezi> они даже простой текстовый редактор нормально написать не смогли
<artemz> а что тогда нормальный язык? си с ручным управлением памятью? хехе. руби или питон с низкой производительностью? может пхп? бгг
<artemz> вся проблема в том, что при всех недостатках жабы конкурентов практически нет
<tagezi> эм.. ну насчет питона ты ошибаешься.. есть очень даже не плохие интерпритаторы
<tagezi> а в си не обязательно управлять памятью )
<Sergey_IT> http://ru.wikisource.org/wiki/%D0%9B%D0%B5%D0%B1%D0%B5%D0%B4%D1%8C,_%D0%A9%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B8_%D0%A0%D0%B0%D0%BA_%28%D0%9A%D1%80%D1%8B%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%29
<artemz> на си никто не делает веб сервисов потому что это жесть по всем параметрам, он для этого неприменим
<tagezi> просто троешники, учебник не могут осилить, вот и не применим
<artemz> ага, вот корень зла
<Sergey_IT> artemz, http://www.webtoolkit.eu/wt
<tagezi> на си, всёравно что писать.. главное понимать что пишешь
<artemz> и много им пользуются?)
<Sergey_IT> artemz, у меня сайт на раскале написан
<artemz> я не говорю что не возможно, я говорю что никто не делает на нём сервисов из-за проблем с безопасностью, устойчивостью и других
<Sergey_IT> п*
<tagezi> некто не делает потому, что набирают прогеров из детского сада, которые букварь с трудом способны поднять
<Sergey_IT> artemz, сервисы/сервера как раз на си и пишут
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: зачем, если есть спецальные сопроцесоры для джавы? )
<Sergey_IT> так джава тоже на си написана )
<tagezi> блин.. нбх теряю напроч.. 2 лишних запроса в дб нашёл в проге ( деградирую.. пора заканчивать с языками меговысокого уровня
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: никого не волнует на чем написан интерпритатор, клавное похвалить своё болото )
<tagezi> для JS сейчас тоже интерпритатор сделали, почти на асм написали, и он почти догнал с++ )
<Sergey_IT> да это просто война между группиовками
<tagezi> ну наверное.. хотя мне пофигу какой язык.. лишь бы работало.. всё равно большая часть от мозгов зависит
<Sergey_IT> на моей памяти, когда мс проиграла борланду в паскале, они перешли на свой vb
<Sergey_IT> а чтобы сделать нормальный c# они сманили ту же команду из борланда
<Sergey_IT> бизнес - ничего личного... а народ ведется на новые технологии
<tagezi> я когда делал соединялку Экселя с базой.. написал всё тригерами.. к экселю только ответы выдал, и минимальное форматирование.. работало очень даже шустренько )) так что ты зря так про VB, если на неём не писать он очень даже шустрвй ))
<Sergey_IT> а я к швейцарцам в прогеры попал так - они прогу написали на vba (с БД) - работала 2 часа, попросили написать чтобы быстрее работала, сделал на дельфи (за минуты считала) -  взяли в штат
<tagezi> чо qt Тогда ещё небыло? )
<Sergey_IT> 95 год
<tagezi> кути 92 вроде не? )
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, я никс первый раз смотрел где-то в 2000
<tagezi> не, в 96 ) прощаю ))
<tagezi> жаль паскаль умер (
<tagezi> сейчас мало кто пишет на нём..
<Sergey_IT> паскаль жив
<tagezi> да.. в школах
<Sergey_IT> не только, кое где еще пишут
<tagezi> из серьёзных вещей пару штук сейчас разрабатываються.. остальное так, что на перемене написали
<Sergey_IT> хороший язык - зря задвинули (но здесь мс руку приложила, я выше говорил)
<tagezi> разработка лазаруса и включения в огнептицу не всчет
<DH377> !nick DH377
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick DH377'
<DH377> !DH377
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='DH377'
<tagezi> эм
<Sergey_IT> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<tagezi> а.. теперь же можно сидеть не зарегеным
<Sergey_IT> можно
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40023  либре офис станвоится получше.
<[Raiden]> не попадаю на кнопки, спать пора. )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-18
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> мутра
<Lorgus> как в ubuntu 14.04  кнопки окна направо перенести ??? unity-tweak-tool -a не помогает
<tagezi> Lorgus: привыкай
<tagezi> Lorgus: а это пробовал? http://ubuntu-desktop.ru/publ/spravka/ubuntu/perenos_knopok_upravlenija_okna_vpravo_ubuntu/13-1-0-272
<tagezi> хотя команда какая-топая на вид )
<tagezi> тупая*
<tagezi> хотя, впринципе, как и всё юнити.. нифига не настраивается..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем переносить, так отлично. доказано огрызком
<tagezi> помоями - хорошую систему не назовут )
<Lorgus> tagezi,  не не прокатило
<tagezi> Lorgus: ну тода не знаю.. копипстеры копипастят.. а у меня кде
<tagezi> сесию закрою.. если ещё нужно будет покопаю, мож чо найду
<Lorgus> спс
<tagezi> не зачто.. даже не факт что найду
<tagezi> уже трояны продают ))) http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2014/06/18/576049
<artemz> трояны давно продают
<artemz> зевс тот же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть консоль, есть архив *.tar.xz надо посмотреть содержимое. Энтер в MC в итоге дает ошибку "xz: (stdout) не достаточно места ..."
<SergeyIT> а man tar ?
<[Raiden]> привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подозреваю что man tar поможет только выдать боооольшую портянку которая уедет за буфер прокрутки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хех. он по F3 смотрица. оказался тот самый нужный файлик
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, увелич буфер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какой нужен буфер для скрола вывода 4 гиговог файла?
<[Raiden]> любой
<[Raiden]> читать можно кусками
<[Raiden]> если ты не программер, то правильный вопрос: чем смотреть больише файлы
<[Raiden]> шие
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я бы сказал, очень большие файлы. обычно энтера хватало что бы по структуре архива полазить
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, у тебя листинг заголовка будет 4 гига?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там архив на 4 гига, сколько там файлов и на сколько листинг затянется не знаю. Короче в mc по F3 показал список файлов
<[Raiden]> а.. речь про архив
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм. так сразу и написал *.tar.xz
<[Raiden]> а я только пришел
<[Raiden]> скролить вывод лучше с помощью less , 4гб архив ещё не показател ьчто листинг будет большой.
<[Raiden]> можно и 1 файл запаковать
<[Raiden]> если поиск в выводе, то греп или sed
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да нет, там исходники и все что нужно для сборки андроида
<JohnDoe_71Rus> странно что F3 показал, а enter (вход в архив) выдал ошибку  "xz: (stdout) не достаточно места ..." распаковывать куда то начал
<[Raiden]> ещё можно просматривать содержимое в таких программах как ark , при большом количестве файлов правда не знаю как быстро
<[Raiden]> или в fileroller если склероз не изменяет как гтк гуи зовется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гуя нету
<[Raiden]> тогда лучше использовать тар для вывода листинга и  лесс для скролинга и поиска , либо греп
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: уже посмотрел. F3 в миднайте
<[Raiden]> и почитать как тару указать что распаковать, если надо вытащить 1-2 файла , вместо полной распаковки
<[Raiden]> ну и ок.
<[Raiden]> в less я просто уверен, в плане работы с большими списками. Включая несколько гб текста.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> [16:16:55] avizor: это норм, что gnome-shell жрет почти 600 мб без расширений?
<[Raiden]> [16:17:59] elemc: avizor, да, щель имеет такой баг - течет, Igor Gnatenko уже написал об этом баг, но пока - тишина
<[Raiden]> подсушал у федорщиков
<s0r0ka> всем первед
<s0r0ka> ктонить подключался через винду к убунте посредствам rdp?
<s0r0ka> поставил x11vnc server но чета вынь нецепляеться падает с ошибкой на клиенте
<s0r0ka> а то мне надоело ноут поэтажам таскать(( надумал удаленку замутить и с любого компа подключатсо
<SergeyIT> вынь и выброси
<s0r0ka> там невариант
<s0r0ka> в офисе все пк на выне
<s0r0ka> я обитаю на 2 этажах
<s0r0ka> на 1 и на 3
<s0r0ka> и таскать ноут 3кг это ужос
<aleksei`> добрый вечер
<andrex> шубокий ночер
<andrex> г
<andrex> л
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<astrobeglec1> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec1, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> пепер флэшь затолкали в оф репы
<tagezi> теперь не нужно гемороиться с установкой )
<Sergey_IT> ты мучался?
<tagezi> ну я не мучалсяюю один раз поставил и всё )
<tagezi> но люди неговотрые мучались
<Sergey_IT> какие? )
<Sergey_IT> что то у тебя финский акцент нарастает )
<tagezi> это всё ссесия..
<Sergey_IT> ясно ))
<Sergey_IT> последний раз сдавал экзамен на права - ужас (
<tagezi> на права было просто.. не нужно было по неделе быстро рожать хрен знает что
<drfits> ubuntu one прикрыли???
<Sergey_IT> да
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-19
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.3dnews.ru/822403
<artemz> доброго всем времени суток
<[Raiden]> hi
<UNIm95> Yo-Hi!
<artemz> в #java оказались нерады моим восторгам по поводу открытия для себя vertx.io. так и придётся в списки рассылки идти или ещё хуже на форумы
<UNIm95> Что это такое?
<artemz> аналог node.js
<artemz> только на жабе
<UNIm95> Повторю вопрос: Что это такое?
<artemz> если совсем просто, то веб фреймворк
<Sergey_IT> британские ученые отключили ТВ, чтобы их позора не видели
<artemz_> во всей стране?
<Sergey_IT> у меня дома, поледние 2 минуты сигнал пропал, у других не знаю
<artemz_> что, сложно без зомбоящика жить?
<artemz_> видимо обратно включили
<Sergey_IT> футбол же был
<[Raiden]> иди спать, запись глянешь.
<Sergey_IT> англия проиграла и вылетела
<Sergey_IT> в записи никогда не смотрю
 * Sergey_IT ушел во сне запись смотреть (чего только запись не знаю :( )
<artemz_> сотня кончилась, больше смотреть особо нечего(
<artemz_> кроме игры престолов
<artemz_> в игре престолов девка с драконами интересная - красивая и несексуальная одновременно
<artemz_> может меня просто не привлекают блондинки
<[Raiden]> У меня была 1 знакомая, любида фентези и комиксы
<[Raiden]> с тех пор алергия
<[Raiden]> л*
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-20
<suguby> прив
<artemz_> привет
<suguby> XChat - хороший клиент?
<suguby> и еще - я первый раз на IRC если дали название канала, то все равно к какому серверу подключатся?
<artemz_> нет, сервер нужно знать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скорей не сервер а сеть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у фрироды куча серверов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *фриноды
<suguby> а, пасиб
<suguby> сказали идти на https://kiwiirc.com/client
<suguby> а я решил клиента поставить
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> да уже ночера
<tagezi> и с закрытием сессии меня )
<safinaskar-i> задавайте вопросы
<tagezi> тут редко теперь вопросы появляются
<safinaskar-i> tagezi: почему?
<tagezi> ну, видимо научились гуглом пользоваться, наконец
<tagezi> а может просто в запой ушли )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ты ушел или на пути? )
<Sergey_IT> с закрытием тебя!
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я не пью )) хотя завтра пойду в магазин, напеку печенек и обожрусь до полу смерти )
<Sergey_IT> лучше выпей - а так заворот кишок поулчить можно - все хорошо в меру
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: препод даже не посмотрел код.. да и курсачь тоже..
<Sergey_IT> увольнять таких надо
<Sergey_IT> у нас преподы были нормальные - учили
<tagezi> у нас не участ.. да он и не знает не фига
<tagezi> у меня вообще складываеться мнение что ему когдато показали МС офис и он теперь ходит и всем доказывает что он лучший
<tagezi> хотел мне три поставить.. по его мнению арм бугалтера нужно делать в эксель
<tagezi> вообще не удивительно, что инжекон прикрыли.. только если очень сильно хочется учиться, там можно чему-то научиться... астальные просто получают корочки
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: в финке говорят грибы пошли
<Sergey_IT> у нас в озерках (метро) продают во всю
<tagezi> ну, их в шуваловке и собирают )
<tagezi> или в сосновке.. так сказать, не отходя от кассы )
<Sergey_IT> там народ в лесной одежде
<tagezi> ну, а ты думаешь грибы будут покупать у человека в тройке? )
<tagezi> какая убунта торможная всётаки (
<tagezi> а чо синаптик теперь по умолчанию не ставят?
<tagezi> гелигия не позволяет?
<Sergey_IT> не ставят
<Sergey_IT> гниет убунта
<tagezi> такими темпами они скоро и терминал перестанут ставить
<tagezi> в виртуалке гоняешь, ощущение как от спектрума 128 на касетах (
<tagezi> только окошки покрасивее
<Sergey_IT> в этом и беда, не туда двигаются (
<tagezi> зачем по умолчанию сделаны блокировка экрана при ожидании, если у меня стоит автоматический вход?
<Sergey_IT> а я почем знаю... у меня при переключении языка лампочка на клаве не загорается, левый alt для выбора hud постоянно восстанавливается, хотя я его ставлю на правый и еще много чего... мелкое, но это уже систем
<Sergey_IT> а
<tagezi> за то свежее по =)
<tagezi> блин, эта мода выпускать г-код как релиз.. ваще слов нет
<Sergey_IT> скоро новая юнити... боюсь это будет нечто (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а альт слетает наверное после обновления. да?
<Sergey_IT> иногда и не после, непонятно когда
<tagezi> странно.. если после обновы, то было бы понятно.. просто кладут новый конфиг, и кладут на то что пользователь мог его поменять
<tagezi> может типа збой и востановление проходит?
<Sergey_IT> я тоже так думал
<tagezi> конфиг по умолчанию в /etc/ силит где-то... может быть =) нужно покапать, да поменять его )
<Sergey_IT> не знаю когда, просто загружаюсь, а  худ уже по левому альту
<Sergey_IT> можно, но они же и его могут поменять
<Sergey_IT> 14.04 пока самый непредсказуемый
<tagezi> они постараются =)
<tagezi> 16.04 будет более непредсказуемым )
<Sergey_IT> мы оптимисты ))
<tagezi> по терминалогии Стругацких? )
<tagezi> как этот расказ про структуального лингвиста назывался.. забыл уже (
<Sergey_IT> и я не помню... давно было (
<tagezi> Попытка к бегству
<tagezi> они gconf изуродовали до неузноваемости
<tagezi> я вообще скачала подумал что не туда залез
<tagezi> блин.. они реально охреневшие животные (
<Sergey_IT> они все перепутали
<Sergey_IT> и главное - никакой логики
<tagezi> вообще никакой
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-21
<tagezi> утра всем
<drfits> привет
<drfits> всё-таки я уже неделю на линупсе сижу, выдержал уже пару виндо-ломок )
<drfits1> сейчас перед выбором, либо через Thunderbird в IRC и Jabber сидеть, либо через Pidgin
<drfits1> выбор это зло
<tagezi> drfits1: джабер то тебе зачем?
<drfits1> как и любой софт для общения - для общения
<tagezi> ну, просто на фридоне каналов навалом.. впринципе фридон являеться мировым центром по общению по СПО
<tagezi> кроме, того, российский сегмент пока отстаёт по грамотности от мироваго.. к сожалению.. может просто за счет того что нас меньше
<tagezi> если нужно что-то специфическое искать, вечно приходится лезть на англоязычные каналы
<tagezi> drfits1: и почему тебе вичат не нравится?
<drfits1> та с русскоязычными проще общаться - менталитет
<drfits1> хз что за вичат
<tagezi> http://www.weechat.org/
<tagezi> плагинов к нему море.. ирк есть, джабер тоже.. можно даже новости приурутить и асю
<drfits> а в чём преимущество вичата по сравнению с пиджином например?
<artemz_> с англоязычными проще общаться, с вами тяжко
<tagezi> drfits: ну, не жрёт ресы, проше в настройке =) и нормально обрабатывает длинные строки, насколько я помню
<tagezi> ну, и он не зависит от де
<drfits> ресурсы - для меня не актуально, т.к. недостатка в них нету. Настройку я не каждый день делаю, да и ничего сложного в том, чтобы указать сервер не вижу, длинные строки - я уже не пишу длинно )
<tagezi> ну если у тебя есть предпочтения, то что ты спрашиваешь то тогда? )
<tagezi> берёшь и пользуешь то что нравится )
<drfits> так я и говорю - выбор огромен
<drfits> глаза разбегаются, хочется и то и то
<drfits> и ещё то )
<tagezi> надо смотреть чем удобнее пользоватся.. а удобство пользования зависит от того чего ты хочешь
<tagezi> комбайнов действительно навалом
<drfits> буду в пиджине
<drfits> тут уже всё пашет )
<tagezi> ну.. на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные )))
<tagezi> лично я его терпеть не могу ))
<tagezi> пользую только подвиндой.. ибо мирк и квирк ещё больше выбешивает )
<drfits> а мне норм )
<drfits> наконец-то заказал себе очки - http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6129665040.html
<drfits> а то надоело ездить вечером, когда слепят
<drfits> кстати, как в xUbuntu сделать кнопки на окне для закрытия слева?
<drfits> В военкомате:
<drfits> - Вы берёте в армию с искривлением позвоночника?
<drfits> - Конечно! С искривлением позвоночника удобно стрелять из-за угла...
<tagezi> конопки на крысе гугляться.. вроде проблем небыло
<tagezi> проблемы только на юнити.. эти (не могу подобрать слова культурного) вклипали их в код намертво
<drfits> кнопки поменял, скачал утилиту XFCE theme manager
<drfits> там поставил порядок кнопочек и тему сменил
<drfits> ну люблю серые тона как в макоси
<drfits> а макось после хубунту - как бедный ребёнок выглядит
<drfits> тимлид на работе как-то говорил, что ему очень удобно в макоси, а вот в убунте - нет :)
<drfits> типа пакет офиса есть и ещё софт удобный
<[Raiden]> там много закрытого удобного софта да
<artemz_> а мне в макоси неудобно, потому что некоторый софт туда проблематично ставить. ну да пофиг, мне чтобы минимальный макбук купить надо год работать, нафиг такая радость
<[Raiden]> не так как под винду, но есть чег опосмотреть
<drfits> мне нужен браузер, офис, просмотрщик, плеер видео и музыки , IDEA для программирования и всё
<drfits> это в линупсе есть всё
<drfits> я вот победить в хубунту не могу убрать при просмотре фильма, чтобы не переходило в спящий режим система
<drfits> ещё для себя открыл удобный плагин для firefox - Ghostery
<drfits> блочит все счётчики :)
<drfits> если кто знает - подскажите по поводу спящего режима при просмотре фильмов
<artemz_> >блочит все счётчики :)
<artemz_> из-за таких как ты непонятно как анализировать посещаемость сайта при помощи внешних инструментов и приходится делать своё
<drfits> статистика на сервере даст тебе всё, что нужно
<drfits> надоедает, что поставят 100500 счетчиков разных систем на страницу, чтобы видеть анализ сайта, спрашивается - нафига столько, или может  делать нечего
<tagezi> drfits: статисика сайта не показывает от куда пришёл пользователь
<artemz_> потому что половина заблокирована адблоками всякими у пользователей
<tagezi> вообще.. маркет не блочиться, да и гугланалитик
<drfits> tagezi: серьёзно? а что показывает? )))))
<tagezi> сколько к тебе ботов ходит
<drfits> artemz_: ну получаешь от 3-х счетчиков статистику, что потом с ней делают?
<drfits> tagezi: если refferer не передаётся, то ты никак не узнаешь откуда к тебе пользователь пришёл (ну только если не ссылка по партнёрке или в кукисы прописали)
<drfits> tagezi: и пофиг на то, какая статистика стоит
<artemz_> drfits: смотрят откуда пользователи приходят и стараются сделать чтобы оттуда ещё больше пришло
<tagezi> drfits: ты про что? про то что надо убить весь интернет бизнес? или просто знаниями блистаешь? )
<drfits> artemz_: ну так напиши сам на сервере сбор статистики и мониторь, не понимаю в чем проблемы, да, красивых графиков нет, но статистику ты получишь всегда и любую
<artemz_> drfits: ага, и хранить у себя на сервере для 10к посетителей в сутки данные
<drfits> tagezi: я про то, что часто статистика ничем не снимется -  "(18:16:44) tagezi: drfits: статисика сайта не показывает от куда пришёл пользователь"
<drfits> artemz_: это много?
<artemz_> ну за недельку пару гигабайт набежит
<artemz_> кроме того адблоки блокируют ещё и готовые скрипты для серверой статистики
<drfits> artemz_: не льстите себе :) 70к в неделю, пусть ты берёшь от каждого посетителя 4кб инфы - это не более 300Мб
<drfits> это очень грубый подсчёт т.к. 4кб от 1 посетителя - это очень овердохрена
<artemz_> не овердохрена учитывая что переходов по сайту гораздо больше, чем 10к
<drfits> серверная статистика может сниматься также из заголовков ответ-запрос, где есть кукисы и referrer
<artemz_> короче проще блокировать на сайте посетителей с адблоком, всё равно от них пользы 0, только нагрузка пустая
<drfits> извините, а что вам нужно для статистики? время прихода, страница прихода, страница выхода или перехода, авторизирован юзер или нет, что ещё?
<andrex> проще не поднимать сайт с рекламой если у тя денег нет
<artemz_> нам нужно не делать лишних костылей на сервере чтобы анализировать это
<drfits> просто есть бюджет у каждого проекта, если денег нет на свою разработку, то это костыли, если есть, то это называется Data Warehouse
<tagezi> drfits: тоесть ты считаешь систему которой пользушься костылём? )
<drfits> andrex: почему, всегда есть бесперспективные проекты, которые держатся на плаву какое-то время, а потом тонут
<andrex> ну лет 10ть назад както без всех этих фиговых банеров и реклам обходились, а щас в помойку ими превратили весь тырнет
<drfits> tagezi: замечание не в тему, я говорил про то, что artemz_ называет костылём то, на что у них в проекте нету банально денег, поэтому и берут бесплатные вещи.
<tagezi> drfits: ну, а ты взял бесплатную систему.. у которой тоже нет денег на разработку собственных элементов, поэтому прост взяты опенсорс и составлены в одну кучу
<drfits> andrex - сейчас также сайты есть которые не на рекламе живут :)
<andrex> ну ессно
<andrex> у моей конторы не на рекламе)
<tagezi> andrex: лет десять назат уже были биржи банеров.. гугл на этом и поднялся ))
<drfits> tagezi: не понял про что ты говоришь :)
<andrex> но таких мало шо ппц
<tagezi> а было дофига ещё чего
<tagezi> drfits: эт просто слабая математика ( = логика)
<andrex> скоро мизулина весь интернет запретит с вашими банерами, там чертзнает что показывают, у стариков так ваще от такого инфаркты поди случаются каждый день
<andrex> вот по этому и адблок итд а запретить их то посетителей будет мало и еще и уменьшатся) короче одни спам боты будут вское посещать сайт)
<tagezi> ну.. нужно оставить банеры от гугла и яндекса и всё будет хорошо.. а все эти биржи в топку паравоза
<tagezi> если честно.. уже много лет пользуюсь адблоком.. вообще не вижу их.. так чт даже не знаю что там творится
<andrex> отключи офигееш)
<andrex> особенно на укозе которые
<tagezi> я на укоз вообще не захожу.. только троянов собирать... и хрень школоты читать
<andrex> угу)
<tagezi> чото гит систему подвешивает (
<drfits> git ?
<drfits> какие для git есть UI клиенты наподобие виндового tortoiseGIT ???
<tagezi> зачем гуи для гита? о_О
<tagezi> там всего 6 команд запомнить нужно )
<andrex> кликерам и для 1 комманды гуй нужен)
<nexxxt> Ку
<andrex> й
<nexxxt> тихо как-то
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CHg4boQKVBQ
<[Raiden]> Попробовал программу panorama , надстройку над хугин и некоторыми другими утилитами в кде
<[Raiden]> в общем довольно просто в 3 шага создаётся
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну не всегда.. иногда она криво склеивает.. но общем даже лучше чем покупная паорама про
<[Raiden]> мб
<tagezi> ну, у меня у жены на компе стоит покупная.. весно меня просит перекеить )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> блин, ЛО четыре с половиной часа собирается, при 100% загрузки проца
<tagezi> я фигею.. тестить ориджинал смерть компу
<Sergey_IT> напиши свой
<tagezi> сказал бы ещё что написать )
<drfits> есть кто не спит?
<tagezi> и?
<tagezi> просто поболтать охото?)
<drfits> как понять, что vlc использует VDPAU?
<drfits> у меня карта nvidea и хочу, чтобы не на проце видео играло, а на видюхе
<drfits> дрова от nvidea проприетарные поставил
<tagezi> ом. не поняд
<tagezi> не понял*
<tagezi> в чем проблемма то?
<tagezi> влс не играет? тормозит?
<tagezi> лан, короче если проснёшься почитай
<tagezi> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BF%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B6%D0%BA%D0%B0_hd_%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BE
<tagezi> https://wiki.videolan.org/VLC_GPU_Decoding/
<drfits> ну раньше
<drfits> надо было как-то настраивать
<drfits> в старых версиях, чтобы видос на видюхе обрабатывался
<tagezi> да, дрова поставить и галочку на вкладке
<drfits> дрова-то я ставил
<drfits> но что в vlc выставлять?
<drfits> там vdpau нету надписи
<tagezi> специально для слепых https://wiki.videolan.org/VLC_GPU_Decoding/
<drfits> та нет этой галки )
<drfits> я уже искал
<drfits> и у меня русский vlc
<tagezi> ну, да.. тогда нет..это всё новые законо проекты, пасле крыма.. в рускоязычных версиях отказано в поддержке )
<drfits> а серьёзно?
<drfits> )
<tagezi> не знаю.. мне влом его ставить что бы посмотреть что там теперь есть а чего нет
<tagezi> функция была эксперементальной.. может они её убрали нафиг
<tagezi> пользуй опенЖЛ
<drfits> нужно ли запускать iBus демон?
<drfits> у меня остановлен
<tagezi> блин, вот вечно так.. 5 часов сборки, и ошибка выносит всё к чертям
<tagezi> что за не справедливость (
<drfits> что у тебя 5 часов собиралось?
<tagezi> ло
<drfits> чё?
<tagezi> Libreoffice
<drfits> а зачем его собирать?
<drfits> оно ведь скачивается и работает
<tagezi> а тестить кто его будет? зелёные человечки с юпитера?
<tagezi> или ты думаешь что сами разрабы все ошибки отловят?
<drfits> ты работаешь на либреофис?
<tagezi> эм.. я им пользуюсь
<drfits> а как тогда ты тестируешь его?
<tagezi> гружу пререлиз, собираю, и тыкаю в кнопочти
<tagezi> кнопочки*
<drfits> это попасть пальцем в небо называется
<tagezi> это называеться поиск ошибо в автоматическом режиме
<drfits> ну нашел ошибку, вылезло окно, а дальше?
<drfits> какие твои действия?
<tagezi> багрепорт писать
<tagezi> с точным описание что когда и как
<tagezi> чо маленький что ли?
<tagezi> сам же разраб
<drfits> т.е. ты не пытаешься снова воспроизвести ошибку?
<tagezi> пытаюсь.. только у меня всегда получаеться )))
<tagezi> меня мать учила программить.. а она говорила.. главное защита от идиота.. я знаю где искать
<drfits> и все действия на UI ты запоминаешь или записываешь тулой какой?
<tagezi> запоминаю.. ошибка обычно рядом лежит
<drfits> ну-ну
<tagezi> запись скринкаста нуна когда необъяснить
<drfits> может действие которое привело к поломке было давно, а ошибку выкинет через 5 минут работы
<tagezi> автомат для офиса.. это помоему сложнее чем сам офис сделать.. хотя простейшие ошибки конечно им нужно тестить
<tagezi> это видно по памяти..
<tagezi> в отчете прилагаешь дампы.. но чаще это нужно для критических ошибок.. остальное по алгоритму находиться
<drfits> для тестирования нужно делать небольшие тест-кейсы, которые от релиза к релизу прогоняешь. А если просто тыкать по кнопкам - убиваешь зря время
<tagezi> иногда приходиться файлики прикреплять с обрасцами )
<tagezi> ню-ню..
<drfits> вот нашел прогу - Actionaz, возьми хоть её, напиши автотесты которые будут делать стандартные вещи
<drfits> открытия-закрытия доков, панелек и т.п., это намного больше пользы принесёт, чем 5-ти часовой билд
<drfits> вручную тестить можно то, что очень сложно автоматом
<tagezi> это они сами дулают, смысл мне повторять их работу
<drfits> например расположение элементов на UI и т.п.
<drfits> так может твоё тыкание по кнопкам они сами тоже делают?
<tagezi> тогда бы они находили ошибки которые я нахожу
<drfits> а ты много находишь?
<tagezi> дастаточно )))
<drfits> и много твоих ошибок закрыто?
<tagezi> жаль что у них график, они не всё исправляют вовремя.. инода приходиться ждать долго
<drfits> покажи свои баг-репорты
<tagezi> разрабов ЛО мало.. и они моду с убунты взяли.. к сажалению.. исправляют иногда через релиз
<tagezi> грусно, но что поделать.. я мне пока не осилить 2 гига исходников
<drfits> 2 гига - чистого Си?
<tagezi> я баг репорты не храню
<drfits> ну ты ведь под своим аккаунтом их пишешь
<tagezi> не, там дофига чего.. 4.3 правда без языков, хелпа и другой нечести весит 143 мега
<tagezi> но если брать ориджинал то там почти 2 гига получается.. а качать архив они редко его ставят.. успевает накопиться
<drfits> на си написан офис?
<tagezi> на с++ восновном.. что-то на жабе.. что-то на питоне
<tagezi> они сейчас ещё формы меняют, почти закончили.. переезжают так сказать
<drfits> я спать уже
<drfits> всем порносноф
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-22
<OnkelTem> Я все забыл
<OnkelTem> Как сделать скринкаст то емое
<OnkelTem> Каждый раз забываю ( Прям напасть какая-то
<royek> встроенная звуковая карта сгорела. Пользуюсь USB девайсом. alsamixer при запуске пишет типа нет девайса. Жму F6 выбираю USB девайс ( он стоит под номером 2) выхожу из alsamixer . и ни чего не происходит. Как не было звука таки и нет. Опять захожу в alsamixer и опять наблюдаю ч
<royek> то что USB  девайс работоспособен, нет сомнений. так как если включить audacious то он конечно же выругается что то про проблемы с alsa но есил полазить в настройках звука самого audacious, и вручную указать на USB девайс то, звук есть. музыка проигрывается
<djspira> всем добрый день
<djspira> всем привет, нужна помошьэ
<djspira> у меня wifi не корректно работает, конектится к сети но интернета нету, ни связи с роутером, сеть с защитой wpa-psk 2. Но если сеть без зашиты то всё нормально работает без нареканий, что это может быть
<djspira> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<artemz> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<artemz> TIL dir,vdir
<aleksei`> доброго времени суток
<artemz> привет
<artemz> как у вас там жизнь в латвии?
<aleksei`> да никак
<artemz> хотел бы я у вас жить
<aleksei`> зачем?
<artemz> тут плохо
<aleksei`> тут это где?
<artemz> пока что моя ближайшая преспектива это сербия
<artemz> нижний новгород
<aleksei`> у нас в Латвии русских гнобят по полной
<artemz> у нас в России тоже гнобят
<artemz> свои же
<aleksei`> ну вас оккупантами не назыввают ))
<artemz> оккупант звучит не так уж и плохо
<artemz> я бы даже гордился
<artemz> что смог целую страну оккупировать
<aleksei`> ага, только вот с трудоустройством оккупанту сложно в Латвии ))
<artemz> а здесь просто зато
<artemz> работаю за 13к рублей 12 часов в сутки
<aleksei`> ну так раз решил, приезжай к нам тогда
<aleksei`> посмотришь, сравнишь
<artemz> я пока на сербию нацелился, там русских любят)
<artemz> конечно меньше, чем в китае
<aleksei`> хмм, 13к рублей - это 300 евро где-то, норм зарплата по нашим меркам
<artemz> я бы переехал в прибалтику, если бы для этого вложений всяких не требовалось. насколько я знаю, хотя бы ВНЖ получить целая проблема
<artemz> а работаю всё равно через интернет
<aleksei`> ну вид на жительство тут кстати не проблема получить
<drfits> а кем работаешь ?
<aleksei`> нириально устроиться на работу не зная гос языка - вот это проблема
<artemz> сисадмином пришлось устроится, т.к со своя старая компания накрылась
<artemz> в сербии тоже нет работы например (даже для самих сербов), но мне это и не важно
<aleksei`> в Латвии сисадмин получает около 350-4-- евро - это гдет-то 15к рублей
<aleksei`> *350-400
<drfits> а до сисадмина кем работал?
<artemz> владельцем хостинг компании)
<artemz> датацентр с которым работал купили индусы и всё испортили
<drfits> а чего компания накрылась?
<drfits> в беларуси открой свою компанию, у нас тут трафик весь платный
<drfits> дешевых и хороших хостингов нету
<tagezi> aleksei`: чо серьёзно такие крохи?
<artemz> сейчас работаю в другом датацентре. в принципе всё устраивает и чаще всего больше 300 евро получается, но владелец немного не в адеквате и считает, что нехватка клиентов не из-за убого сайта им самим сделанного более 10 лет назад (http://2x4.ru), а из-за
<artemz> некачественной работы тех. поддержки
<artemz> т.е его неустраивает что на ответ клиенту затрачивается чаще всего 10-15 мин, а не 5 как он хочет
<artemz> и доводы что их самопальная панель открывается только минуту его не устраивают
<drfits> знаешь чего народу мало на ваш сайт приходит? :)
<artemz> да приходит может и нормально, но даже заказ сделать там - это целая беда
<artemz> всё через жопу
<drfits> щас скрин покажу
<artemz> у него самого ещё забавный английский, которым он расписал всё на сайте и биллинге, от некоторых фраз иностранные клиенты просто в экстазе, лол
<tagezi> artemz: не ругася )
<tagezi> а то слово за слово.. и опять матом начнёшь )
<drfits> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/2x4.php
<artemz> ладно, ладно
<artemz> ой да wot никто не пользуется почти, дело не в этом
<tagezi> =)
<drfits> ну я пользуюсь )
<drfits> я бы натакой хостинг не пошел )))
<tagezi> эм.. репутация для детей то там чем плоха? )) порнобанеры для повышения акупамости крутите? ))
<drfits> )))
<drfits> я для обычного сайта на врдпресе или джумле с посещаемостью 300 человек в сутки советую юзать обычно http://www.ptzhost.ru/ - 36 руб в месяц
<drfits> а у вас 100 руб )
<drfits> хотя для барыг что 100 руб, что 36 одинаково
<tagezi> если блог вести нужно блогспот юзать.. и яндекс и гугл его автоматом поднимают вверх..
<artemz> ага а потом по жалобе какой нибудь его прикроют
<drfits> угумс, блогпост хорош, но блог это пустая трата времени
<tagezi> да, согласен.. никому нафиг не нужен.. даже если там 15 к посетителей в сутки ))))
<drfits> твой блог на 15к посетителей в сутки?
<artemz> у меня сайт есть с 10к посетителей в сутки. но от него толку нет, потому что его нельзя на внешку открыть
<drfits> наверное сайт варезник в локалке, где других таких сайтов нет?
<artemz> областной торрент трекер
<artemz> сделал зеркало в торе, на удивление слегка поднялась посещаемость
<tagezi> drfits:  ну, у меня нет.. я пишу от том что нужно единичам.. у меня в среднем 4 человека, +2, -4 =))))
<artemz> дай ссыль глянуть
<tagezi> http://infineconomics.blogspot.ru/
<artemz> уу, сплошный либреофис
<artemz> не проще было бы сделать универсальные латекс файлы для всяких налогов и прочих довольно типичных задач?
<tagezi> да многое что проще сделать
<drfits> сайт если делать для бабла убъёшь от 10 месяцев прежде чем выйдешь на прибыль и то, если выйдешь
<tagezi> по латексу есть не плохие статьи тут mydebianblog.blogspot.ru
<tagezi> зачем повторяться? разводить хрень в интернете..
<drfits> статьи когда пишешь - нужно их писать по ключевым словам которые часто ищут, если будешь писать про то, что ищет 5 человек - хрен кто зайдёт по поисковику
<drfits> всегда ваш КЭП
<drfits> )))
<tagezi> drfits: угу )
<drfits> я вот хочу сделать бесплатный сервис один, не сложный, но нужна помощь в тестировании
<drfits> есть где-то недели 2 пока я не ушел на новое место работы
<drfits> суть проекта - автозаполнение документов :)
<drfits> ставишь ворд док с помечеными полями, прога тебе выдаёт форму для заполнения
<drfits> вводишь в форме данные и можешь скачать заполненый документ
<tagezi> а зачем?
<drfits> да область применения большая, надо тебе заполнить платёжку, пока меняешь имя фамилию и т.д. уходит много времени, а тут можно сразу удобно в форме всё заполнить
<tagezi> если делать заполнение оф бланков, так нужно убдет заниматься поддержкой.. иначе они устареют быстро, если сделать универсальную что бы само собиралось, так будет проще руками напечатать
<tagezi> шаблоны хороши под конкретные задачи.. универсальные обычно хуже чем руками всё заново сделать
<drfits> есть у тебя бланки и т.п. контент, ты загружаешь в приложение и по инету можешь давать заполнять что-хочешь и кому хочешь
<drfits> просто заполнение будет через форму, никто во внутрь документов лазить не будет
<tagezi> да им ник-то пользоваться не будет.. как это не слазить в нутрь документа? )))
<tagezi> даже если запоролишь поля.. всё равно ломанут и посмотрят.. )) они же без этого не могут )
<drfits> в общем если сделаю - покажу )
<tagezi> хотя опятьже не вижу проблем, просто отдать пдф, как впринципе вся европа и делает.. заполняешь, отсылаешь
<drfits> можно делать по-разному
<tagezi> artemz: а чо ты в москву не передишь?
<tagezi> там вроде зароботки нормальные и работчие руки нужны
<tagezi> http://fontanka.fi/articles/15473/
<tagezi> следуюзая вещь ложка для чайников? слишком сложно держать? )
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40053
<tagezi> drfits: о, капитан очивидность, тяжело ли попасть в dmoz? особенно если сайт вообще не пиаришь? )
<artemz> tagezi я в москвоской компании фактически и работаю. а официально нет возможности пока устроится
<tagezi> artemz: в москве вроде от 60 платят админам
<artemz> tagezi: когда официально трудоустройство и в офисе работаешь. да и не пошёл бы я админом работать, нафиг надо когда я SJCP и SCWCD
<tagezi> чо ты  тогда вообще в этой компании забыл?
<artemz> tagezi: насчёт 60 тоже сомнительно, мне предлагали помощь с переездом в комнату в мск и зп 32-40к рублей.
<artemz> но вот ещё нехватало в комнате жить на которую уйдёт ползп
<artemz> tagezi: а куда мне идти? официально трудоустроится я нигде не могу т.к по месту работы повестку пришлют из военкомата, в армию пойти я не могу т.к на мне около 50 клиентов висит которые в суд подадут если внезапно я им прекращу услуги оказывать
<tagezi> с товей базой можно и фрилансить нормально.. это не моё непонятное информатик-экономист
<artemz> на жабу мало фриланса. наверно пойду на зарубежные ресурсы как-нибудь, выложу резюме и всё такое
<tagezi> на зарубежный вообще нормально платят.. ну если литву не брать в расчет )
<artemz> у меня свободный почти, upper intermediate английский, не обязательно в литву.
<UNIm95> Народ. Есть вопрос: как свой стиль текста сохранить в LO. Что бы потом в других документах он виден был.
<tagezi> UNIm95: https://help.libreoffice.org/Writer/Creating_and_Applying_Page_Styles
<tagezi> это? или ты имеешь ввиду как сохранить шаблон?
<tagezi> шаблон сохраняеться через файл - сохранить как.. и там выбираешь вид шаблона
<UNIm95> tagezi:  смотри: я в одном документе создал стиль. Я хочу применить его в другом документе. однако его нет в списках стилей другого документа
<tagezi> блин, а разве не так? о_О
<tagezi> лан, я щас ухожу.. вернусь гляну
<UNIm95> Вопросик: Стили и Стили страницы это одно и то же?
<tagezi> UNIm95: стиль сохраняеться в шаблоне.. если тебе нужно будет использовать его в других документах, создай его, назови и сохрани документ как шаблон
<tagezi> потос будешь создавать документ по шаблону, и в списках стилей будет твой стиль
<UNIm95> tagezi: А lo где хранит шаблоны?
<tagezi> и да, стили (F11) это и есть стили страницы
<tagezi> а хрен его знает.. можно импортировать откуда угодоно )
<tagezi> я с писателем мало общаюсь.. как-то не нужно
<tagezi> /home/lera/.config/libreoffice/4/user/template
<tagezi> у меня вот так
<tagezi> в настройках можно указать место, вроде
<tagezi> UNIm95: кстати, тут http://templates.libreoffice.org/template-center куча уже готовых шаблонов
<UNIm95> tagezi:
<UNIm95> спасибо
<Scrimmer> tagezi: доров
<tagezi> даров
<drfits> почему у меня при переключении раскладки регулярно глюк какой-то - при нажатии на клавиши текста начинает х.з. что переключаться?
<drfits> то поиск включится, то меню откроется, то ещё что
<tagezi> сожет нужно просто попасть по клавишам? )
<drfits> я поставил на ctrl+shift
<tagezi> ну может у тебя (как это) когда одна команда на кучу операций
<drfits> хз, переключается-переключается, а потом хуяк и всё
<drfits> приходится снова 2 раза переключить и всё становится на свои места
<drfits> задолбало уже
<tagezi> а можно матом не ругаться?
<tagezi> вас чо в школе не учили что такое не цензурная брань?
<drfits> извините - накипело :)
<tagezi> у нас помоему только артус в крысе понимает, но у него дебиан, и его уже фиг знает сколько недель небыло
<drfits> просто воспроизвести не могу, как-то глючит через раз, но регулярно
<drfits> пойду с горя фильм смотреть )
<tagezi> посмотри на предмет одинаковых сочетаний.. кде их отслеживает, крыса вроде нет.. а твоя ситуация реально похоже на это
<artemz> подскажите usb цап чтоб под убантой работал
<drfits> что за цап?
<artemz> drfits: цифро аналоговый преобразователь.
<drfits> написал бы большими букавками
<drfits> а то мелкими хз что за оно
<Sergey_IT> drfits, а xneur ставил?
<drfits> нет
<GriefNorth>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<drfits> как нравится плагин, который Thunderbird в трей сворачивает вместо закрытия
<tagezi> ему для этого плагин нужен?
<drfits> да
<tagezi> я думал уде все приложения сами по умолчанию умеют сворачиваться в трей
<drfits> ну и  что, поставил плагин и всё гуд
<tagezi> тока нужно галочку в настройках поставить
<drfits> 1 раз ставится, на это можно и не обратить внимания
<tagezi> ну точно также можно вичат поставить
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, не все приложения с юнити дружат, уж больно юнити изменчивая
<tagezi> у него крыса
<tagezi> и к вичату гуй есть
<tagezi> http://davetardon.wordpress.com/2014/06/22/introducing-epub-generator-for-librevenge/
<drfits> зачем мне вичат , мне почту слать нужно
<Sergey_IT> надо слать - сли
<drfits> Thunderbird нормально справляется, ну Evolution ещё нравится т.к. как аутлук почти
<drfits> мне аутлук нравится, жаль у либреофиса нет аутлука как у пакета микрософта
<tagezi> эм.. ему до оутлука, как до пизанской башни
<drfits> почему?
<tagezi> не четвереньках через владивосток
<Sergey_IT> аутлук перегружен и небезопасен
<drfits> ну да, со скайпом не синхронизируется по статусам собеседников, а так функции похожи, я даже разницы особой не замечаю
<tagezi> ты видел корпоративные решения на оутлуке?
<drfits> чем аутлук перегружен?
<drfits> не безопасна любая прога которую пытаются взломать
<Sergey_IT> всем - в него можно запихать все
<drfits> не, аутлук удобен
<Sergey_IT> да и все в одном не нужно
<tagezi> ну кому как
<drfits> ну а что в аутлуке не нужно?
<tagezi> да он ваще не нужен )
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, давно не видел
<tagezi> если что-то делать, то легче пилить на оутлуке, чем на еволюшен
<Sergey_IT> легче - приблуды пишутся проще - интерфейс известен
<tagezi> api более разработаный, меньше гемора, д и пилить почти нечего,просто сидишь и команды капипастишь в нужном порядке
<drfits> мне аутлук нравится как прога для работы, а не платформа для разработки
<Sergey_IT> копипаст неоптимальный код дает и с ошибками часто
<tagezi> да прога для работы он полный отстой.. настолько кривой, что мама не горюй.. дырок столько, что пятилетний ребёнок разломает вдребезги, даже думать не нужно
<tagezi> есдинственный его плюс, в том что он как основа хорошо сделан
<drfits> это называется популизм, только слова
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: vb вообще не оптимальный код даёт.. хотя в некоторых кругах фанатиков поговаривают что там есть даже интерфейс для асм )))
<drfits> я работаю с аутлуком 3 года и вполне доволен им как прогой
<tagezi> у меня доча 13 лет, смотрит "Холодное сердце" раз в неделю, и тоже довольна )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, vb не знаю - я про с++
<tagezi> "я доволен" говорит лишь тот кто не любит думать
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: тебе повезло )
<Sergey_IT> vb код только правил - хватило )
<tagezi> кстати, тоже яркий пример.. смотрел тут как то отчеты по курсам Excel, ошибка на ошибке... "нас так учили" ... и "нас это устраивает" почти у каждого... а что им просто втюхали какую-то хрень у них даже мысли нет
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-15
<Strilo4ka> привет
<Strilo4ka> как показать окна приложения через клавиатурное сочетание
<Strilo4ka> типо пуск - W
<Strilo4ka> но в данном случае все окна выводятся
<Strilo4ka> ну допустим открыт ff
<Strilo4ka> 3 окна
<Strilo4ka> если на панели запуска кликнуть по ff то будет превью, пуск - ’ это не то немного
<ikenfin> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tkdl>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help\
<tkdl>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<cpl> добрый вечер
<cpl> не поднимается Broadcom 4312, помогите чем можете ;)
<cpl> ...
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-16
<kiriru>  /msg nickserv register konnichiwa cperfil@mail.ru
<kiriru> хм...
<ubuntu089> Гайс
<ubuntu089> есть тут кто?
<Semiarty> Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9'
<ubuntu089> проблема с GRUB
<svetlana> какая
<ubuntu089> Ставил убунту
<ubuntu089> параллельно в виндой
<ubuntu089> установка прошла нормально
<svetlana> какую ОС ставил первой?
<ubuntu089> Но видимо что-то не так сделал и нету загрузчика GRUB
<ubuntu089> винда стояла сперва
<svetlana> правильно
<svetlana> попробуй убунту поставить ещё раз и не пропустить опцию про grub
<ubuntu089> а не было вроде такой опции это раз
<ubuntu089> и два
<ubuntu089> комп больше не видит эту флешку как загрузочную
<ubuntu089> только из под винды читает
<svetlana> http://askubuntu.com/a/232963 что-то такого порядка
<ubuntu089> Как вариант
<ubuntu089> А почему перестал флешку видеть?
<svetlana> тебе виднее
<svetlana> может, он на неё попробовал поставить grub после того, как ты ему неправильно указал партиции
<svetlana> или флешка гнилая
<ubuntu089> Да устанавливал то с этой флешки
<ubuntu089> вряд ли в ней трабла
<andrex> ubuntu527: в уставновщике где разделы размечаеш в низу есть опция куда ставить grub, флешка могла опредилиться как /dev/sda а не что то другое это тоже надо проверить перед установкой
<andrex> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V илиhttp://goo.gl/NWGM Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/Jf9jfy
<qwexyz123> привет, подскажите пожалуйста можно ли запустить игру без gnome, т.е. в отдельном терминале ? если запустить из терминал получается ошибка...
<andrex> мона...
<UNIm95> ЛОООЛ http://vk.com/wall-33241_402347
<UNIm95> Прочитайте каммент от Валентины
<yurau1504> привет. новость слышали? Ubuntu developer portal moved to DjangoCMS from WordPress
<yurau1504> я думал что они друпал юзают
<andrex> наивный
<UNIm95> У кого есть акк на хабре с возможностью комментировать.
<UNIm95> уже не актуально.
<Sergey_IT> экзамены кончились и все в загуле?
<andrex> ик?
<Sergey_IT> 3-я стадия?
<andrex> да не просто время у мну уже ппц
<andrex> спать поздно короче
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-17
<ubuntu815> Привет
<ubuntu815> может кто-нибудь помочь?
<svetlana> с чем
<ubuntu815> О, снова вы
<ubuntu815> Всё с той же убунтой)
<ubuntu825> Теперь у меня криво запускается убунту а винду вообще не могу запустить
<svetlana> как grub восстановился?
<ubuntu825> Я заново убунту поставил
<ubuntu825> Граб не хочет винду видеть
<ubuntu825> Как и убунта не видит разделы где была винда
<svetlana> если в убунте написать «sudo update-grub», то какой текст она выводит на экран?
<ubuntu825> граб апдейтится норм
<ubuntu825> пробовал уже
<svetlana> да, но что он пишет на экран когда он это делает?
<ubuntu825> Найден образ linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.19.0-15-generic
<ubuntu825> Найден образ initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.19.0-15-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.elf Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<ubuntu825> Все?
<svetlana> понятно
<svetlana> я не очень в партициях разбираюсь но похоже что убунта не читает виндоус партицию совсем
<svetlana> какие у той партиции параметры, файловая система?
<ubuntu825> Я не знаю(
<ubuntu825> наб я
<svetlana> ок
<svetlana> я бы поставила и открыла gparted, чтобы посмотреть что он знает про этот диск
<ubuntu825> Я через консоль смотрел
<ubuntu825> Он его просто не видит
<ubuntu825> Если речь о диске с виндой
<svetlana> ок
<svetlana> какого размера эта убунту партиция
<svetlana> и какого размера сам диск
<svetlana> чтобы проверить что виндоус ещё где-то существует, нам надо убедиться, что ответы на эти два вопроса достаточно сильно отличаются
<ubuntu825> sda      8:0    0 931,5G  0 disk  ├─sda1   8:1    0 927,5G  0 part / ├─sda2   8:2    0     1K  0 part  └─sda5   8:5    0     4G  0 part [SWAP]
<ubuntu825> Он походу даже раздела с убунту не видит как отдельного(
<svetlana> всего 930 гига
<svetlana> а какого размера сам диск?
<svetlana> "sda1   8:1    0 927,5G  0 part /" — это сама убунта и есть.
<svetlana> "/" — корневая директория линукса.
<ubuntu825> ну вообще на 1ТБ
<ubuntu825> сколько реального места не помню точно
<svetlana> может виндоус влезть на 70ГБ?
<ubuntu825> Ну на с столько было где-то кстати
<ubuntu825> С
<svetlana> ок тогда она где-то там есть, просто надо что-то допилить
<ubuntu825> Ага
<ubuntu825> вот что
<svetlana> а существует или нет /dev/sdb?
<ubuntu825> а как проверить?
<svetlana> file /dev/sdb*
<svetlana> ls /dev/sdb*
<svetlana> что-то такое
<ubuntu825> Что-то происходит
<svetlana> гм
<svetlana> я через минут 10 вернусь, здесь дело небольшое
<ubuntu825> Ок
<ubuntu825> этот раздел выделился
<ubuntu216> светлана
<mardy> looks like I cannot see cyrillic characters in here... maybe something is wrong with my encoding settings. Is anyone using irssi here?
<mardy> ïðèâåò âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> mardy! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mardy> ah! still wrong...
<mardy> а сейчас?
<mardy> is it correct now? ^
<SergeyIT> mardy, раз хелп не ругается, значит нормально
<mardy> SergeyIT: отлично, спасибо :-)
<SergeyIT> незачто
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-18
<badfin> всем привет, есть тут кто?
<mardy> доброе утро
<andrex> обеда
<zcrbeer> Есть тут кто-нибудь?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-20
<tagezi> утра всем
<Anton2d> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/u56f2s0egupnl7z/AADxWZJL0zq-AzMn47i_2eGWa?dl=0
<Anton2d> Ойй...
<Anton2d> Сори, не в тот канал.
<andrex> мотоциклы мотоциклы
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: и тебе утра
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: дада, спасибо )
<Sergey_IT> где был?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да у меня сессия, немного не до чатов пока
<tagezi> мне ещё 2 контрольные нужно здать.. потом отпуск, а потом вернусь
<Sergey_IT> успехов! )
<tagezi> да какие там успехи.. 1с нужно сдавать
<tagezi> кто придумал это уродство, кукибы оторвать
<tagezi> р*
<Sergey_IT> меня это обошло стороной, к счастью
<tagezi> лан, я пойду дальше писать
<Sergey_IT> пора уж 2с изобрести...
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-21
<ShulginDeploy> Привет гуру Убунту!
<ShulginDeploy> если тут есть жизнь ответьте - нужна помощь!
<ShulginDeploy> Маратиш привет! ты гуру убунты или нет?
<andrex> !ask > ShulginDeploy
<ubuntuhelp> ShulginDeploy, please see my private message
<ShulginDeploy> !ask запустил убунту из linuxdeploy на телефоне с целью прошить мертвый xperia pro. как мне заставить работать usb порт в режиме host mode и увидеть прошиваемый телефон fastboot'ом?
<ShulginDeploy> запустил убунту из linuxdeploy на телефоне с целью прошить мертвый xperia pro. как мне заставить работать usb порт в режиме host mode и увидеть прошиваемый телефон fastboot'ом?
<andrex> собрать ядро с поддержкой онного
<ShulginDeploy> мне,ламеру это будет сложновао...проблема в коннекте черес юсб
<ShulginDeploy> попроще никак?
<andrex> http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/Usbgeneralpage
<ShulginDeploy> собрать ядро на host-аппарат?
<ShulginDeploy> там нет дров на мой проц...
<ShulginDeploy> arm v7
<andrex> shulgin: кросскомпиляция жеш
<andrex> ужс какойто)
<shulgin>         ?    xchat    ,
<shulgin>   ?
<andrex> /j #ubuntu-arm
<ShulginDeploy> shulgin это мой второй акк. я тестирую xchat в убунту - интерфейс клиента в андроиде просто убивает..  Почему при написании мессаги выдает знаки вопроса?
<andrex> кодировку поменяй
<andrex> ShulginDeploy: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0
<andrex> !set-encoding is <reply> Настройка кодиовок в IRC клиентах: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<shulgin> ! -       ...
<ShulginDeploy> не помогло. unicode поставил
<shulgin> test
<ubuntuhelp> shulgin, Понг понг понг...
<shulgin> ne pishet kirilitsey nikak
<andrex> /charset utf8
<shulgin> client otvetil "charset changed utf8", messagi kirilitsey ne otpravlyaet
<ShulginDeploy> можешь еще раз повторить что там про сборку ядра писал, а то я отваливался
<andrex> я говорил что драйвер можно собрать под арм и вобще тебе нежно на #ubuntu-arm
<andrex> у*
<ShulginDeploy> я всей этой фигней страдаю из необходимости - сижу на строгом режиме, компа 6 лет не видел, это первый опыт работы с линукс и мой huawei y220 единственный мой девайс )))
<ShulginDeploy> там молчат
<andrex> вах тоесть у тя компа ваще нет только мобильный китайченок
<ShulginDeploy> ага )))
<andrex> хех тогда те вобще нада к автору той фигни которая на нем стоит и узнавать че да как)
<ShulginDeploy> я пытаюсь впихнуть в него невпихуемое. у меня андроид 2.3.6 который host mode не поддерживает - вот я и решил расширить его функционал с помощью linuxdeploy и ubuntu
<ShulginDeploy> вы наверное там в привате сейчас жестко надо мне угараете? я и сам от себя в шоке! )))
<andrex> да нет
<ShulginDeploy> к автору deploy?
<andrex> да
<andrex> если там нет того что нужно то без компа не судьба скорее)
<ShulginDeploy> т
<ShulginDeploy> т.е. окружение может и не связывать линукс с шиной usb?
<andrex> да
<ShulginDeploy> ясно. буду до автора тянуться
<andrex> ну и вобще тебе нужны там хоть какието тулзы типо гцц
<ShulginDeploy> ????
<ShulginDeploy> есть флешер-поставил adb & fastboot
<ShulginDeploy> а через консоль можно узнать о связи шин проца и устройств с ubuntu?
<andrex> lshw lsusb итд либо смотреть в proc
<ShulginDeploy> lsusb точно помню commamd not found
<ShulginDeploy> lshw,увы,тоже...
<andrex> и чрута тоже нет?
<ShulginDeploy> пишет "bash: lshw: command not found"
<ShulginDeploy> в /bin смотреть это?
<andrex> фз где в андройде фал структура ваще другая)
<ShulginDeploy> у меня файл структура размещена в образе linux.img с точкой монтирования к флешке /sdcard
<ShulginDeploy> chroot нет
<ShulginDeploy> в /bin есть chmod
<andrex> чмод это фигня из другой песни вобще
<ShulginDeploy> могу скинуть отчет об утилитах
<ShulginDeploy> выдернул текст из консоли и сохранил в .txt
<Koksik> Всем привет
<shulgindeploy> привет
<BarsSc> здаров
<Strilo4ka> товарищи, подскажите, есть заливание клавиш
<Strilo4ka> что править то?
<Strilo4ka> иногда случается печатаеш символ и он тупо залипает(печатается эго автоповтор )
<Strilo4ka> овердофига раз (
<andrex> в настройках клавиатуры метод ввода ibus может поможет
<Strilo4ka> andrex, а где вкл?
<Strilo4ka> 14.04
<andrex> im-config -n ibus
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-20
<Nakota> tcnm rnj&
<Nakota> есть кто?
<Admin1488> утро
<tagezi> утра
<andrex> tagezi: че запихать к тебе бота?
<tagezi> какого бота?
<andrex> такого
<tagezi> так, у меня предзащита через пару часов, давай потом
<andrex> дак мне 1 се и все
<andrex> к
<Admin1488> парни а можно зашифровать диск лвм уже после установки?
<andrex> можно
<andrex> береш лифку и шифруеш
<andrex> главно не забыть ключи
<Admin1488> изи делается?
<Admin1488> не чего не поломаетя?
<andrex> ничего
<andrex> вроде)
<Admin1488> )
<Admin1488> а там лайве это отдельным пунктом?
<Admin1488> вроде я там такого не помню
<andrex> ага
<andrex> apt-get там итд
<Admin1488> обычный образ пракатит?
<Admin1488> как лайв
<andrex> да любой
<Admin1488> збс
<andrex> хоть даже не бунта
<andrex> или другая система
<Admin1488> короч я смекнул как ты предлагаешь
<Admin1488> )
<Admin1488> я думал там по дефолту как то можно еще
<andrex> дада
<andrex> по дефолту ток инсталяшкой врое как
<Admin1488> zcy
<Admin1488> ясн
<SigmaTel> Всем доброго времени суток.
<Admin1488> Привет
<SergeyIT> где?
<Admin1488>  SergeyIT:Кто?
<andrex> когда?
<andrex> как зачем и почему
<SergeyIT> хде?
<SigmaTel> Что случилось?
<SergeyIT> тут
<Admin1488> pltcm
<Admin1488> здесь
<SergeyIT> здесь - это не тут
<kg1am> 3
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<tagezi> andrex: чо ты мне говорил днём?
<Sergey_IT> О, еще один забывать все стал (
<tagezi> я не забыл, я вообще не понял
<tagezi> предзащита сегодня была
<Sergey_IT> и как?
<tagezi> да предзащитился
<tagezi> теперь защита
<Sergey_IT> последний шаг - он самый важный, успехов
<tagezi> жена в финляндии решила на долго остаться, я так понимаю на всегда, так что мне нужно тут как-то начинать жить... финский, потом магистратура
<tagezi> чото меня колбасит
<tagezi> опять фины интернет не могут настроить
<Sergey_IT> мои знакомые, кто работал в Финляндии, уехали оттуда... не зарекайтесь
<tagezi> да, жена хочет в MIT
<tagezi> но я боюсь там нам не понравиться :)
<Sergey_IT> кто ж его знает, не попробуешь - не узнаешь
<Sergey_IT> там конкуренция зверская
<tagezi> да, конкуренция зверская.. но даже чтобы остаться в LUT нужно не мало силы приложить.. она конечно радиактивная, но боюсь сил у неё не хватит на MIT
<tagezi> ох, жена принесла книжку Вагнера "Исследование операций", только на английском, ща полистал, ощущение что вообще другая книга.. в руском варианте, помоему, половины нет, того что в английском дано
<Sergey_IT> это нормально, зачем все дословно переводить....
<tagezi> да там не дословно, том наверное половины таблиц формул и схем не хватает
<tagezi> половину математики, короче, обрезали.. читается конечно всё равно просто и понятно, но ... нужно на английском перечитать
<tagezi> так, пойдёка я перезагружу роутер
<Sergey_IT> оригинал всегда лучше, другое дело иногда перевод специалиста бываеет более понятен....
<tagezi> ну, вагнера переводили в конце 60 начале 70, тогда очень много странных терминов, толи школа ещё не устоялась, толи фиг его знает
<Sergey_IT> или переводчик не устоялся
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-21
<andrex> tagezi: а не понял значит ненада) значит забыл)
<Admin1488> утро
<tagezi> утро
<artus> буууу
<SergeyIT> а? что?
<artus> это йа спрашиваю читооо, попрятались, молчат, непорядокккккккк
<andrex> artus: поднял я ботю теперь нада думать с его правами и самим бунтухулпой)
<andrex> нада подумать толи в крон его пихать толи в демоны хммм
<tagezi> чо думать то, забанить его и всё
<tagezi> хотя наверное только грин может это делать
<andrex> забанить кто у годно
<andrex> его выпилить с списков может тока грин
<tagezi> чото у тебя с клавиатурой проблемы :)
<tagezi> нужно чтобы грин пошаманил.. поставил нового бота админом автоматом..либо тряхонуть агофоныча, чтобы он отдал пас от убунтухелпа и отрубил этого
<andrex> базханг ешо может)
<artus> отстрел по боту вести? :D
<andrex> ну попробуй
<Admin1488> а ремина может токен прокинуть в рдп?
<artus> @list user
<ubuntuhelp> capabilities, changename, hostmask, hostmask add, hostmask list, hostmask remove, identify, list, register, set password, set secure, stats, unidentify, unregister, username, and whoami
<Admin1488> Sergioss:может
<artus> Admin1488, дароффф животноеее :D
<Admin1488> прив)
<artus> блиииннн меня жара доканает
<andrex> @plugins say
<andrex> аа он щас мну не понимать же)
<tagezi> artus: пить нужно меньше :)
<SergeyIT> или чаще
<Admin1488> или больш
<artus> tagezi, ага, ну нафиг пить ваще
<SergeyIT> а ты про что? Я про чай ;)
<artus> я про все что не чай :)
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 4.6.2; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.7-rc4.
<SergeyIT> новое ядрышко на ночь и спать?
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<andrex> фз чего
<Sergey_IT> тебе ночера
<ServerSide> Убунта с виндой на двух физических дисках нормально поживать будут?
<pvsharov> А что им сделается?
<pvsharov> только выбери где загрузчик будет
<Sergey_IT> если BIOS, то загрузчики на том диске где ОС - так удобнее
<ServerSide> У меня сейчас линукс стоит, хочу докупить еще ссд и винду на нее поставить. Слышал, что сначала надо ставить винду, а потом уже линукс.
<pvsharov> не обязатьльно. Потом загрузчик просто переустановишь и все
<ServerSide> А тут ссылки можно кидать?
<pvsharov> не расстреляют
<Sergey_IT> а разве нельзя загрузчик на ssd и поставить, а линуксовый на старом останется?
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: а если оба диска воткнуты?
<ServerSide> Т.е. даже если системы на разных дисках будет этт диалог при загрузке? https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<pvsharov> ServerSide: да
<pvsharov> но загрузчик должен быть на одном из
<ServerSide> В какой файловой системе кстати лучше файлопомойку держать, наверное если 2 системы будет то лучше NTFS?
<ServerSide> Винда ext не будет видеть?
<ServerSide> Ладно извиняюсь, это все гуглится просто. В свое оправдание скажу, что просто пообщаться хочется :)
<pvsharov> ext4
<Sergey_IT> у меня каждая ос загрузчик на своем диске имеет - но у меня все диски mbr и bios. При смене ОС никаких проблем с загрузчиками
<Sergey_IT> ни разу загрузчик не восстанавливал (не считая, когда клонировал ОС)
<Sergey_IT> а вот с uefi не знаю как
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: а как у тебя компутер определяет откуда грузиться, если загрузчики на обоих?
<Sergey_IT> в биосе выбираю тот диск, где линукс - он и виндоуз может грузить
<pvsharov> ну воот! Надо F11 жать
<pvsharov> хотя в принципе на диске с виндой он не нужен.
<Sergey_IT> зачем? Появился диалог и выбираешь какую ОС грузить
<pvsharov> так все равно ты на один диск поставил загрузчик с которого ты грузишь обе оси
<ServerSide> Если свойство на жестком диске открыть там будет тип файловой системы ext3/ext4 это какой интерсно, я не помню уже в какой форматировал
<pvsharov> хоть на один, хоть на второй граб можно поставить. Разницы никакой
<Sergey_IT> но если я переставлю винды, она не снесет загрузчик линукса
<Sergey_IT> у тебя uefi?
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: если не на тот диск, где линуксовый загрузчик
<Sergey_IT> и вытащить любой диск можно
<ServerSide> Через gparted посмотрел - Ext4. Т.е. все гуд? А на винде получается надо будет драйвер ставить или так увидит?
<pvsharov> ServerSide: ext3 и 4 овместимы обратно.
<Sergey_IT> pvsharov, так я же написал - каждая ОС на своем hdd
<pvsharov> ServerSide: на винде есть программулина для работы с ext
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: но винду ты все равно грузишь с линуксового загрузчика, а не с родного :)
<pvsharov> я именно об этом ))
<Sergey_IT> да, но если вытащу диск с линуксом мне не надо восстанавливать загрузчик винды
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: ок ))
<Sergey_IT> это все от лени (
<ServerSide> С этой программулинной можно будет полноценно с файлами работать?
<pvsharov> ServerSide: канешн можно
<pvsharov> вспомню как называется
<ServerSide> Paragon ExtFS для ext4 пишут, бесплатная даже по идее
<pvsharov> http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<pvsharov> вот. Ставишь и работаешь как с обычной виндовой фс
<Sergey_IT> а что в файлопомойке?
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: помойка, вестимо ))
<ServerSide> Фильмы, документы, книги
<ServerSide> музыка
<pvsharov> порно ))
<Sergey_IT> так и держи в нтфс, всегда можно на другой машине в виндах что сделать
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: с убунты то тоже хочется посмотреть ))
<pvsharov> или можно нтфс в линуксе подключить
<pvsharov> кому что удобно
<ServerSide> А кстати ссд много вт потребляют?) А то 1 ссд и хдд стоят уже
<pvsharov> ServerSide: по идее должен меньше. Там моторчиков нет
<ServerSide> 450вт бп и еще видюху засунуть хочу
<pvsharov> какая видюха?
<ServerSide> вот говорят все - не скупись на бп, а я вот хотел не дорогой тихий взять
<pvsharov> GTX 9xx  вряд ли потянет
<ServerSide> жду 1060?1050
<ServerSide> Ну у 950 пишет рекомендуема 350
<pvsharov> ssd не повлияет. Воткни в этот, посмотри как будет
<Sergey_IT> а не щекотно? Может ОС переставлять придется, бывает от БП такое
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: 0_о
<ServerSide> В общем надеюсь 450 это все дело потянет
<ServerSide> В июле-августе карточки выйдут по идее
<pvsharov> если чо, генератор от велика подключишь ))
<ServerSide> Угу и педали крутить буду
<pvsharov> А можно сразу под стол поставить ))) Захотел повтыкать в игруху - сиди крути ))) Экономно ))
<pvsharov> Да и для здоровья полезно )
<ServerSide> Да так можно совсем отучится от игрушек, у меня вот ноут за соседним столом с виндой, так я не играю, мне лень за другой стол пересаживаться :) ъ
<pvsharov> ServerSide: Ну, это не так и плохо ))) А вообще, не вижу смысла жаться на бп, если собираешься видюху за 500 баксов покупать.
<ServerSide> Да я надеюсь она не за 500 будет, 950 сейчас 10 с копейками
<Sergey_IT> хороший БП - это хорошо, но еще и ups нужен
<pvsharov> ServerSide: новые первое время всегда дорогие...
<ServerSide> Да подожду если что, не горит
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: а потом вслед за спросом и цены падают
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: упс, не тебе )
<pvsharov> я раньше в танки играл на ноуте, а сейчас что-то странное происходит. Минут 10 поиграешь, а потом проц в ступор выпадает и fps да нуля падает
<Sergey_IT> перегрев?
<ServerSide> У меня тоже забавно - до поломки ноут все тянул норм. После ремонта ничего не тянул пока не винду не переустановил. Материнку меняли, не знаю почему так
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: вряд ли. Я тоже думал. Но воздух не горячий выходит. Чистка регулярная.
<Sergey_IT> а измерить?
<pvsharov> не, ну мне какая-то интеловская приблуда в thermald проц грузила при повышении нашгрузки
<pvsharov> я ее вырубил, но помогло не сильно
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: щас я снес уже танки. Так что нет смысла
<Sergey_IT> я в игры не играю
<pvsharov> я иногда в OpenArena или TuxKart. Минут 10 и надоедает.
<pvsharov> у меня ноуту 4 года. Поры бы и термопассту, наверное поменять.
<Sergey_IT> у меня нетбуку 6,5 лет - 1 раз чистил, когда ssd вставил, вместо hdd
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: у меня домашние животные
<tagezi> e,bhfnmcz d rdfhnbht ye;yj xfot
<tagezi> убираться в квартире нужно чаще
<Sergey_IT> О, проснулся )
<Sergey_IT> а ты как клещей тоже чистишь?
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: у меня кошки любият на клаве полежать
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: поэтому раз в три месяца разбираю
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, клещей пинцетом
<tagezi> да.. ща кофя дрябну, и дальше работать
<tagezi> нужно завершать эту котовасию
<pvsharov> tagezi: у тебя клещи дома живут? Надо в квартире убираться чаще.
<tagezi> клещи в собаке живут
<tagezi> в Лаппеенранте их немерено.. хотя в этом году вроде на порядок меньше
<Sergey_IT> кошка какая-то странная, наша никогда на клаве не лежала
<pvsharov> tagezi: из россии бегут
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: ну, им тепло там, видимо. Не знаю.
<tagezi> не знаю.. в ЛО не видел столько.. наверное, потому что в ЛО животных почти нет, а в Лаппеенранте они по улицам гудяют, покрайне мере лисы и зайцы
<Sergey_IT> тепло на мониторе было - это да, на жки потом пыталась залезть )
<tagezi> бедная коша :)
<pvsharov> tagezi: из россии даже животные сбежали. Вот и нет никого.
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> ну как скажешь, я не зоолог
<Sergey_IT> так и в питере клещей хватает
<pvsharov> tagezi: достаточно просто экологию сравнить )) Я в Лахти наслаждался прозрачным озером ))) В рашке болота загаженные одни
<Sergey_IT> осенью около нашего дома кабанов видели, не то что лис
<tagezi> семиозерье, очень чистая вода, 2 метра спокойно просматривается, может проблема не в воде, а тяге к болоам? :))
<Sergey_IT> в россии прозрачных озер хватает
<Sergey_IT> на ладоге очень прозрачная вода
<tagezi> неупался
<Sergey_IT> а есть озера где рыбу не интересно ловить - червяка видно
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: россия и побольше будет. Не успели все изгадить
<tagezi> да есть
<tagezi> Хотя с водой в Саянах мало что сравнится.. глубина вообще не чувствуется
<tagezi> ощущение что наиянута плёнка, а подней воздух
<tagezi> натянута*
<Sergey_IT> бывает, в горах, коллега рассказывал - переохлажденная вода в озере
<Sergey_IT> впечатление, что воды нет и тут же она покрывается льдом
<tagezi> не, я в озере духов ноги мочил... по колено зашёл, дальше страшно стало.. вообще глубины нет
<tagezi> думаешь, вот сейчас немножко опущусь, и раз по колено :)
<tagezi> я даже на байкале такого не видел
<tagezi> хотя там реально чистая вода
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-22
<artus> утртртр
<andrex> artus: сам такой
<artus> andrex, анигадяй тытакой
<andrex> нетты
<artus> нияяя, яхарошийййй
<andrex> дадада
<tagezi> утра дети
<artus> tagezi, дарооф штудент
<andrex> привет ребенок
<artus> andrex, ну што, ты бота настроиль? ты чиво расслабилсо?
<andrex> я настроил
<andrex> а почему ты не настроиль)
<artus> ну дык го тестить) деопай бунтохелпа, мут ему и врубай лектора ) делофто
<artus> но он жи работает , работаить , чего ешо надо )
<artus> @op
<lector> Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-ru,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<andrex> @capability add artus #ubuntu-ru op
<lector> Error: The command "capability add" is available in the Admin and Channel plugins.  Please specify the plugin whose command you wish to call by using its name as a command before "capability add".
<andrex> о
<artus> а говориш  настроил)
<andrex> ну забыл прав дать) на канал)
<andrex> сам мог бы себе дать)
<artus> яниумею)
<andrex> @cannel capability add #ubuntu-ru artus,op
<andrex> @channel capability add #ubuntu-ru artus,op
<lector> Error: I can't find artus,op in my user database. If you didn't give a user name, then I might not know what your user is, and you'll need to identify before this command might work.
<artus> @cannel capability add #ubuntu-ru artus,op
<andrex> @channel capability add #ubuntu-ru artus op
<lector> The operation succeeded.
<andrex> во
<artus> @op
<artus> @deop
<artus> @kick andrex
<artus> andrex, а банлист в нем рабочий?
<andrex> рабочий
<andrex> @channel capability add #ubuntu-ru artus editfactoid
<lector> The operation succeeded.
<artus> @ban add andrex
<lector> The operation succeeded.
<ubuntuhelp> [OK]
<artus> O_o
<andrex> O_O
<andrex> @ban list
<lector> "andrex!andrex@gateway/shell/xshellz/x-kcqbbkdyncekfwvo" (never expires)
<andrex> смотри
<artus> @unban andrex
<artus> @ban list
<ubuntuhelp> "*!andrex@gateway/shell/xshellz/x-kcqbbkdyncekfwvo" (never expires), "AntiXpucT!n=Skim@77.106.108.232" (never expires), and "retif!n=alex@217.146.246.8" (never expires)
<lector> "andrex!andrex@gateway/shell/xshellz/x-kcqbbkdyncekfwvo" (never expires)
<artus> @ban del andrex
<artus> @ban del #ubuntu-ru andrex
<artus> хыыы, доигрались :D
<artus> @ban list
<lector> There are no persistent bans on #ubuntu-ru.
<ubuntuhelp> "*!andrex@gateway/shell/xshellz/x-kcqbbkdyncekfwvo" (never expires), "AntiXpucT!n=Skim@77.106.108.232" (never expires), and "retif!n=alex@217.146.246.8" (never expires)
<andrex> @mode +q ubuntuhelp
<andrex> @help
<lector> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin. You may also want to use the 'list' command to list all available plugins and commands.
<andrex> все
<andrex> @deop
<andrex> artus: заткнули бунтухелпа он в ексепшене торчал)
<artus> @kban andrex патамушта
<lector> Error: andrex has #ubuntu-ru,op too, you can't ban them.
<andrex> ахха
<artus> а, хотя прально
<artus> tagezi, ты туут?
<artus> кто живооой есть? )))
<artus> SergeyIT, вооооо, тобой воспользоватцо в научных целях можно?
<artus> приветт )
<SergeyIT> привет, гвозди забивать нечем?
<artus> нууу почти, вобщем готовси :D
<artus> @kban SergeyIT типатест
<artus> @ban list
<lector> There are no persistent bans on #ubuntu-ru.
<artus> @op
<artus> @deop
<artus> не, кбан эт на консерву
<andrex> ну да
<SergeyIT> а почему пишет You have been kicked by lector: (типатест), а при коннекте - забанен
<artus> ну кик от лектора, а бан от фринода
<andrex> а потому что кикают после бана
<SergeyIT> втроем на одного не честно (
<andrex> это все гда так хотя по сути можно зпросто забанить и оно уже будет моча сидеть)
<artus> @op SergeyIT
<artus> все, ниплакай :D
<artus> и только бунтохелп плачет что у нег оправ не хватаеттт :D
<SergeyIT> не надо меня опером
<artus> !xorg
<lector> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<artus> "щз
<artus> @op
<artus> @deop lector
<lector> Error: I cowardly refuse to deop myself.  If you really want me deopped, tell me to op you and then deop me yourself.
<artus> @mode -q ubuntuhelp
<artus> @mode +q lector
<andrex> даск стоит уже
<andrex> столет как
<artus> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<artus> @deop
<artus> @op
<artus> @deop
<artus> норм
<tagezi> artus: nтут
<tagezi> @op
<tagezi> @deop
<andrex> artus: во захерач его в энциклопедию редакторы
<andrex> может админ то может)
<artus> tagezi, в куда тебя уже засунуть? :D
<tagezi> pxtv vtyz pfcjdsdfnm&
<tagezi> зачем меня засовывать?
<tagezi> я и так не плохо себя чувствию... а там запылюсь, испачкаюсь, заболею
<artus> tagezi, нинада, там чисто, вроде как )
<tagezi> вот не нада тут.. ты когда последний раз там убирался?
<artus> да я там ваааще не убирался, вот смотрю журнал уборки за 79й год, написано что там ублались , если в журнале написано что там чисто - значит чисто :D
<tagezi> :)
<Mik_> Привет
<artus> вещай )
<tagezi> re
<Mik_> Сейчас, шапку прочитаю)
<artus> опппа, впервые вижу такого сознательного :D
<artus> Mik_, ты так не удивляй без предупреждений :D
<Mik_> Почитал, прошёл поиском по форуму, но, наверное у меня не совсем то направление
<artus> Mik_, прекращай  ) вещай уже давай )
<Mik_> Меня интересует устройство линукса, а если точнее - как происходит настройка десктопа с нуля
<artus> мы когда добрые даже карбюратор поможем настроить :D
<Mik_> Например, как на kubuntu поднять гном с нуля и довести его до уровня в котором он на ubuntu
<artus> бозховая система , на нее натягиваютцо иксы,  потом ты ставиш ДЕ которое тебе нужно, логинишся в него и настраиваеш под себя нескучные обои, вроде все )
<Mik_> Т.к. после инсталла он пустой и странно работающий :D
<Mik_> А программы, терминал и файловый менеджер как добавлять в меню, например?
<artus> они по дефолту подтягиваютцо когда ты ставиш де )
<tagezi> толсто слишком
<artus> а вручную их прописывать нужно разве что в коробке
<Mik_> Странно. Я поставил гном и у меня только xterm и uxterm подтянулись
<artus> tagezi, ой да лааадно, забанить недолго )
<Mik_> Но то, что потом ставил - да, норм
<Mik_> За что? :|
<tagezi> за тролинг
<artus> Mik_, гномотерминал у тебя тоже есть )
<Mik_> Ну ок
<tagezi> artus: лан, я ушёл, развлекайся если интересно
<tagezi> тыкай если чо
 * artus потыкал tagezi
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> угу
<Sergey_IT> о, и без ошибок )
<tagezi> вот доживёшь до моего возраста, посмотрим как ты будешь писать :))
<Sergey_IT> так ты ж не пишешь, а чепятаешь )
<Sergey_IT> но я буду упорно заниматься, чтобы не дойти до такого
<Sergey_IT> помню, преподавательница русского в техникуме дала рецепт научиться грамотно писать
<Sergey_IT> просто переписать Войну и мир. Говорит так грамотной стала
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-23
<Goffra> Привет!
<artus> утрррр
<tagezi> утра
<linxon> обед
<artus> угу, только с обеда вернулсо )
<SergeyIT> то-то все спят - есть меньше надо
<aleks_> здрасьте
<aleks_> подкажите что значит "текущая версия 16.04" в заголовке чата
<artus> это значит что раньше цифра была меньше, со временем она станет больше , не болие и не мение того
<tagezi> или то что новая версия течёт
<aleks_> куда течет?
<artus> направо
<tagezi> вниз
<artus> сначала направо, а уже потом вниз
<aleks_> а я думал подтекает
<aleks_> как труба
<artus> думать вредно
<tagezi> закон МПМ: мысли пачкают мозги
<aleks_> иногда додумываешься до таких вещей, что лучше бы и не думал
<artus> я и говорю, не думай
<aleks_> брехня
<artus> какое то ты унылое , фу таким быть )
<SergeyIT> все течет - все изменяется... 16.06 уже
<tagezi> насамом деле изменения - это иллюзия продиктованная субъективным воприятием объективных вещей и не изменным желанием изменений :)
<artus> вот, жуйте дети коноплю, будудуте как дедушка тагез выражатцо :D
<SergeyIT> причем тут конопля? Он правильную речь на защите готовит. Главное - что бы было умно и никто ничего не понял.
<tagezi> :))
<yobrat>  Привет всем. Есть вопрос. Решил поставить лубунту на старый нетбук асус, пентиум 2 1.8. Целый день мучаюсь. Пытался ставить убунту - ошибка и замирает экран, ставлю лубунту - ошибка замирает экран. Не смог найти адекватную
<yobrat> информацию по моей проблеме, решил написать сюда. вот фото ошибки, прошу прощения за шакалов фоткал на ладошку http://prntscr.com/bk2h3q
<yobrat> последний раз трогал линукс пару лет назад, я дно, но без необходимости не написал бы
<SergeyIT> а лайф запускается?
<SergeyIT> может старую 14.04 или 12.04 попробовать
<yobrat> думаешь дело в версии?
<yobrat> ЗАпустился с флешки, тыкнул 3 раза стрелку вниз(1 раз=лайф, 2 раз из хелпа по ф1 это установка прямая, 3 раз проверка памяти?) новая ошибка и опять все замерло http://prntscr.com/bk35i0
<SergeyIT> ничего не понял... что ты там тыкал
<yobrat> Экран с лого. по середине только LIVE. Если один раз курсоро
<yobrat> Если один раз курсором в низ нажать, подсветится лайф. если два раза лайф гаснет, но по нажатию энтера что-то начинает происходить, и выскакивает третья версия ошибки(фото выше)
<SergeyIT> это не ошибки, а лог и ничего там криминального не вижу
<yobrat> согласен, но ожидание по 20 с лишним минут после каждой фотки не двинуло лог ни на милипусечку
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-24
<artus> бу чилавеки
<andrex> спать не мешай
<andrex> разбукался он
<artus> саалдааат, этааа залееетттт :D прасыайсии
<andrex> че где?
<andrex> армия кончилась вроде...
<Admin1488> Сижу вот и думаю, а какая же все же убунту хорошая система
<Admin1488> она же проще чем винда
<artus> несмешите мои тапочки)
<Admin1488> я ща как юзер высказался)
<Admin1488> а я забыл что  у тебя генту?
<artus> фтопку генту, у мну дебьян
<andrex> у меня гента
<andrex> :D
<andrex> e,eyne ikfr
<andrex> убунта шлак)
<artus> тут плакать нужно,. нашол чем гордитцо :D
<andrex> заговнячили систему совсем
<andrex> вот 10.4 еще норм было
<artus> 11.04 было еще норм, а дальше шлак
<andrex> ну даже так
<andrex> еще этот гном с фигвыпилиш системдой
<andrex> тоже блин)
<andrex> хотя выпиливают вроде)
<artus> andrex, чем те системд ненравитцо?
<andrex> а не превына оно мне
<andrex> я консерватор
<artus> шото вы все гоните на него, а с какого перепуга нипанятно
<artus> япсказал :D
<andrex> ну скрипты под него писать да удобна
<artus> ты мне на пальцах обясни че вына систем ноете все ? или просто больше ненашто поныть? )
<andrex> неначто
<andrex> путаюсь уже с этими системд
<artus> пересобери мир и узбагойсиии :D
<REiN> чето 16.04 мне не нравицо
<andrex> а че его пересобирать)
<andrex> сним все норм)
<andrex> че мертвость)
<artus> патамуштанигадяии
<_bear> .
<andrex> настоящий рашен медвед?
<andrex> artus: нада ему балалайку и ушанку)
<Sergey_IT> скушно
<artus> andrex, засунуть по самые гланды :D
<andrex> да
<artus> причем ушанку проталкивать балалайкой :D причем декой вперед :D
<Sergey_IT> чего на животинку накинулись? (
<andrex> круто будет)
<andrex> Sergey_IT: а чаво они)
<Sergey_IT> жара видимо так действует
<tagezi> госпади, я отправил финальную версию ВКР, наконец
<tagezi> жесть жестяная
<andrex> gjplhfdkztv xt
<tagezi> дада
<andrex> поздравляем че
 * andrex оторвал уши tagezi
<tagezi> защита теперь
<Sergey_IT> щит и меч купи
<tagezi> я думаю, что теперь чтобы защититься без проставы, нужно танковую бригаду покупать
<Sergey_IT> бензину не напосешься...
<artus> любиш бензинк унюхать, люби и на заправку бегать
<artus> народная мудрость
<andrex> а нафиг он
<andrex> спирт залил и поехал)
<Sergey_IT> на велосипеде?
<artus> ну да, в себя залил и понеслась :D
<Sergey_IT> километров на 10 хватит... а потом всё...
<_bear> Sergey_IT: велик в дополнение к машине или мотоциклу классно - размяться ...
<Sergey_IT> не понял (
<Sergey_IT> причем тут машина и мотоцикл
<tagezi> они у него они тоже на пидальном приводе :)
<_bear> я начала вашего разговора не видел // но например на велике классно покатится размяться, но например по делам на нем не поедешь ...
<Sergey_IT> а все так мирно начиналось ( "(16:19:48) ***andrex оторвал уши tagezi"
<tianshi> доброго времени суток!
<tianshi> необходима помощь
<tianshi> знает ли кто-нибудь каким образом можно переназначить одну клавишу на другую?
<tianshi> у меня сломан пробел
<tianshi> и хотелось бы его поставить на место Caps Lock
<tianshi> способы из Google и форума не помогли
<tianshi> буду благодарен, если хоть кто-то поможет
<tianshi> сойдут любые костыли
<andrex> xmodmap -e "keycode 66 = space
<andrex> капс = пробел
<andrex> man xev
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=76463.0
<andrex> до кучи
<tianshi> сейчас попробую
<tianshi> спасибо
<andrex> *"
<Sergey_IT> ночера
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-25
<VsyachePuz> ubuntuhelp: а что если мне надо зааплоадить видео со стеганографией?
<VsyachePuz> !video
<ubuntuhelp> Начиная с Ubuntu 7.04 установка кодеков производится автоматически, при их недостатке. Если вы не можете использовать автоматический инсталятор см: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html для приложений: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<VsyachePuz> !staganography
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='staganography'
<VsyachePuz> !steganography
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='steganography'
<VsyachePuz> !steganography
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='steganography'
<andrex> tagezi: че как оно?
<tagezi> andrex: viglyadit zutko, i 4oto ne ponimayu kak paskladku nastroit' :)
<andrex> хех думал показать а у мну даже нет этой фигни)
<andrex> чезе xkb настроено
<andrex> Option "XkbLayout" "us,ru"
<andrex>   Option "XkbOptions" "grp:caps_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
<andrex> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf
<andrex> потом source /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf вроде так)
<tagezi> addona net
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> так
<tagezi> andrex: сделал :)
<tagezi> во я лох чилийский
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<schyuka> всем привет
<schyuka> народ мне помощь нужна, я убунту упорол полностью ее поднять как нужно, помогите пожалуйста
<schyuka> есть тут кто?
<UNIm95> !ask|schyuka
<ubuntuhelp> schyuka: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<schyuka> ок
<UNIm95> schyuka: так в чем проблема?
<schyuka> у меня после обновления была появилась проблемма с входом в систему, я сразу на форум и там очень много подобного но мне ничего не помогло, потом опять же из форума нашел одно якобы решение после чего ситуация вообще усугубилась
<schyuka> до этого был просто меню логина учетной записи а теперь консоль и никакого графического меню нету
<schyuka> sudo service lightdm stop
<schyuka> sudo apt-get download apt network-manager
<schyuka> sudo apt-get purge unity* gnome* lightdm* ubuntu-desktop*
<schyuka> sudo dpkg -i apt*.deb
<schyuka> sudo dpkg -i network*.deb
<schyuka> sudo apt-get update
<schyuka> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<schyuka> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<schyuka> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<schyuka> sudo reboot
<schyuka> выполнил вот эти команды, вероятно не все правильно прошло
<tagezi> !paste | schyuka
<ubuntuhelp> schyuka: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<schyuka> окей( я просто новичек не злитесь на меня пожалуйста, я буду выполнять все ваши требования
<tagezi> а приветсвие которое высвечивается при входе на канал, это просто хрень непонятная
<tagezi> ну так ты удалил всё, теперь и должна быть консоль
<schyuka> реально мне не удобно перед Вами, не знаю верите Вы или нет, но за то что я выглежу как дикарь мне не удобно, сори народ.
<tagezi> sudo apt-get purge unity* gnome* lightdm* ubuntu-desktop* <-- вот это удалило весь гуй который ты привык пользовать
<schyuka> ну я гномом то и не пользовался, просто команду тупо применил и все
<tagezi> нафига ты делал следующие 2 строки вообще не понятно, скорее всего у тебя ошибки там были
<schyuka> и только все усугубил(
<tagezi> и юнити не пользовался и лхдм тоже?
<tagezi> ubuntu-desktop это вообще мето пакет который ставит стандартную систему убунту
<schyuka> я не опытный пользователь но кажется что юнити это графический менеджер который по умолчанию установлен в убунту и по ходу я им и пользовался т.к ничего не такого я не устанавливал
<tagezi> новичек не новичек, думать то нужно что желаешь... человек может просто ошибиться в том что написал, а ты взял и скопипастил в консоль
<tagezi> делаешь*
<tagezi> ну, что попросил, то и получил... тут всё просто
<schyuka> я лучше чем бездействовать)
<schyuka> имею в виду что лучше что то делать чем просто читать форум
<schyuka> так то я систему запорол но пойму что я не так выполнил команды которых не нужно было применять
<schyuka> в общем на своих ошибках можно получить какие то знания
<schyuka> вот что у меня было при старте системы, https://pp.vk.me/c630231/v630231111/33c63/oGSEacuSVNA.jpg
<tagezi> и чего тебе не понравилось?
<tagezi> вводишь пароль и входишь в систему
<andrex> чето новое
<andrex> скрины с вк
<andrex> ))
<tagezi> да куда умеют, туда и льют
<schyuka> в систему вход не выполнялся
<schyuka> вот это и не понравилось)
<tagezi> ааа, а я думал лохматая рыба :)
<schyuka> )
<schyuka> ага лохматая)
<tagezi> ну, если нельзя пользоваться системой, то удалить её не будет ошибкой
<tagezi> но можно было просто лхдм настроить
<schyuka> ты имеешь в веду переустановить ее?
<schyuka> что такое лхдм?
<tagezi> ну, можно конечно и переустановить, если важной информции нет на неё, убунту ставиться за 20 минут, но нафига, когда лхдм настроить проще, помоему
<tagezi> вот эта хрень, где висит лохматая рыба
<schyuka> я понял тебя, вот в информации то весь цынус из за которого я сюда к Вам обращаюсь за помощью, переустановить не желательно
<Sergey_IT> а рыба откуда?
<schyuka> ее нужно подремонтировать но я не в курсе как именно
<schyuka> в общем смотри, пришла обнова я обновил потом перезагрузил, система на автовход настроенна, я включаю и у меня начинают требовать пароль, потом я его ввожу но он не работает и все по кругу происходит
<tagezi> ну настройки у тебя бились, нужно было настроить и жить дальше
<tagezi> жесть, неужели на форуме теперь такое советуют?
<tagezi> а три раза перезагрузится не просили? :))
<schyuka> нет)
<andrex> дак может там xsession какойнить в хомяке оломался
<schyuka> там тем куча подобных я вычитывать устал и начал пробовать(
<andrex> зайди с консоли
<tagezi> нужно думать что делаешь
<andrex> создай юзверя перепусти lightdm и попробуй зайти под новым
<tagezi> да он удалил убунту
<tagezi> вот в этот момент sudo apt-get purge unity* gnome* lightdm* ubuntu-desktop*
<andrex> мде
<tagezi> ему нужно сначала поставить гуй, а потом уже.. зайди, создай, настрой
<schyuka> я только в консольном режиме и могу пользоваться,  файлик xsesion пытался удалить но ничего не вышло
<andrex> оно же ак не работает
<andrex> т
<andrex> sudo rm /home/кто то там/файл
<schyuka> меня очень сильно сомнения терзали за эти команды в итоге не зря))
<tagezi> ты ему под капипаст давай, он же не поймет ничего
<andrex> не мои проблемы
<schyuka> раздел home там ведь все файлы, зачем его rm
<schyuka> &
<tagezi> я фф снёс, чтобы пересобрать.. так что я пас с советами, я так не помнб что там можно сносить, а что нет
<schyuka> вот по этой ссылке все делал, не получилось у меня http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%8B_%D1%81%D0%BE_%D0%B2%D1%85%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BC_%D0%B2_%D1%83%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%8E_%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%8C
<schyuka> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/проблемы_со_входом_в_учетную_запись
<Sergey_IT> тему на форуме открыл?
<schyuka> нет
<Sergey_IT> а почему?
<andrex> .Xauthority
<schyuka> потому что думаю что ее просто проигнорят, там валом подобног всего
<schyuka> но уже если честно готов и тему открыть
<schyuka> .Xauthority я удалял ничего не вышло
<Sergey_IT> попробуй....
<andrex> schyuka: сделай так ls -la ~ | pastebinit и ссыль сюда
<Sergey_IT> ты видеодрайвер ставил?
<aleks_> подскажите плиз для ритмбокса хорошей онлайн музыки послушать нахаляву где можно
<schyuka> видеодрайвер я снес
<Sergey_IT> aleks_, в консерватории.. даже без компа
<andrex> aleks_: в мышеловке
<schyuka> а как результат вывода команды сохранить и сюда его сбросить?
<tagezi> aleks_: на гитаре прекрасно играется.. вот только учиться долго :)
<Sergey_IT> что значит снес?
<schyuka> у меня же просто консоьл
<schyuka> снес значит удалил
<andrex> эх
<Sergey_IT> как и какой?
<andrex> все я пас, колупайтесь сами
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: 21:01 смотри
<tagezi> он прям с форма копипастил, не почитав
<schyuka> нвидиа, а удалил таким образом что на вики указан
<schyuka> драйвер я по человечески удалил
<schyuka> я так надеюсь))
<aleks_> а если серьезно насчет музыки какая фигня получается ритмбокс есть а слушать нечего....
<Sergey_IT> как и систему?
<schyuka> та нет, ну есть тема о том как установить и удалить драйвер, эт не на форуме короче все зают что там нормально все описано вот там и взял команды для удаления драйвера
<Sergey_IT> а как ставил драйвер? Команды приводи, а не общие слова
<schyuka> как мне вывод команды сохранить ? что бы потом сюда его скинуть
<tagezi> ща тебя Серёга построит как надо, а то иж тут :)
<schyuka> ок
<tagezi> | pastebinit
<tagezi> и ссылку сюда
<tagezi> команда | pastebinit
<tagezi> блин, забываю что ты не понимаешь что ты делаешь
<schyuka> )
<Sergey_IT> так команду можно прямо сюда
<UNIm95> schyuka: Запускаешь убунту
<schyuka> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/драйвер_видеокарт_nvidia
<UNIm95> schyuka: ждешь щагрузки
<UNIm95> загрузки
<schyuka> это ссылка о драйверах, как ставить и удаять
<UNIm95> Тебе приедет приглашение в консоль.
<andrex> нафига ему дрова если у него иксы и так стартовали
<andrex> :\
<UNIm95>  Заходишь в консоль через имя пользователя консоль.
<schyuka> дальш
<Sergey_IT> отвечай четко - как ставил - в вики для разных драйверов по-разному
<UNIm95> далее sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<schyuka> у блин) щас дам команды
<UNIm95> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<UNIm95> после окончания инсталла sudo reboot
<schyuka> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-304 nvidia-settings
<schyuka> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<schyuka> lspci -k| grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<Sergey_IT> а почему не из диалога установки драйверов?
<UNIm95> Как сделаешь что я написал пингани меня
<schyuka> я понял
<tagezi> UNIm95: а пурге точно пакеты сносит?
<UNIm95> tagezi: purge снос пакета с настройками
<schyuka> из диалога не поставил тк в мануале бло так описано
<tagezi> может ему нужно просто конфиги пересобзать?
<schyuka> поставил убунту потом дрова следом
<andrex> UNIm95: когда пише вот так* сносит?
<schyuka> так все я щас буду пробовать ваш совет
<andrex> когда маска вобщем
<tagezi> ну, это маска для всего что имеет окончание
<andrex> дак не работало же оно так
<Sergey_IT> надо пробовать сначала предлагаемые системой ставить
<andrex> ругалось
<schyuka> нет все стало отлично
<UNIm95> andrex там было ubuntu-desktop* Вместе с маской попадает и пакет ubuntußdesktop
<UNIm95> Вот и снесло нафиг
<andrex> ubuntu-desktop нифига за собой не тянет
<andrex> UNIm95: модеш сам удалить его
<andrex> виртуальный пакет
<andrex> он тока ставит пакеты
<tagezi> да, эт точно, но там была юнити
<UNIm95> andrex: unity* gnome* lightdm*
<andrex> при удалении удаляется тока сам
<UNIm95> Это тоже влияет неслабо
<andrex> ну то фз
<tagezi> sudo apt-get purge unity*
<andrex> щас провер вобще работает оно или нет
<tagezi> по идее это должно снисти юнити и по зависимостям всё за ней
<schyuka> я пока что тут, а можете все команды рекомендуемые в кучу собрать а то я путаюсь в них
<tagezi> тоесть по идее у него консольные утилиты и хорг с несколькими гуй приложениями должны остаться
<tagezi> schyuka: иди читай про использование apt-get
<schyuka> я читал
<tagezi> читай перед зеркалом громно в слух пять раз
<tagezi> с выражением
<schyuka> )
<tagezi> раз не запоминаешь
<tagezi> я не шучу
<andrex> хех работает зараза)
<UNIm95> andrex: Что именно?
<andrex> пурж
<UNIm95> А я тебе что говорил
<UNIm95> Он по маске смотрит
<andrex> дак не работал
<andrex>  я както ядра хотел снести он меня обматерил
<UNIm95> Точнее он передает dpkg который по маске смотрит
<andrex> главное сносит все гуевины и предлагает в замен какуюто кдешную фигню на 400 килобайт)
<andrex> странности с зависимостями такие странности)
<andrex> кста это ему наврятле поможет
<tagezi> ну значит ему нужно поставить ubuntu-desktop и плясать от радости
<andrex> от того что он снес юнитей и поставил обратно в систему в ходить он не станет
<andrex> поерацне мере не факт вобще
<andrex> он тама че делает то? у мну уже снеслось постаивлось на виртуалке все)
<andrex> и еще 80 пакетов обновилось отправлю в ребут посмотрю че за фигня вышла из этого всего)
<schyuka> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<schyuka> в итоге ругается на меня консоль, говорит что
<schyuka> Не удалось открыть файл блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: отказано в доступе)
<schyuka> Не удалось выполнить блокировку управляющего каталога (/var/lib/dpkg/): у вас есть права суперпользователя?
<schyuka> потом попробовал выпольнить все под рутом sudo -s в итоге все то же самое, не получается скачать индексные файлы)
<Sergey_IT> андрексу по ночам делать нечего )
<schyuka> всякое бывает
<Sergey_IT> зачем запускаешь команды через && ?
<andrex> дак у мну еще паралельно на хосте персборка пакетов прет
<andrex> schyuka: вангую что у тя нет интерента на компе))
<schyuka> а это тогда что)
<schyuka> не интернет
<schyuka> на компе интернет есть
<andrex> ping 8.8.8.8 на отом компе
<andrex> schyuka:
<schyuka> там ругать была что не получается подключится к архиву, почему так хз
<andrex> потому что
<schyuka> логично в полне))
<Sergey_IT> к какому архиву?
<andrex> 1 гдето кто то запустил dpkg или apt или еще чето
<schyuka> название архива оч длинное, не напишу его так сразу  и думаю что это не очень то и важно
<schyuka> запустил в консоли только то что посоветовали больше ничего не запускал
<schyuka> (
<schyuka> очень жаль
<Sergey_IT> что это было?
<tagezi> где?
<Sergey_IT> чуйка какая-то
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-26
<schyuka> при старте системы появляется ошиька MP-BIOS bug: 8254. как это пофиксить?
<UNIm95> schyuka: Так как? Получилось или нет?
<schyuka> я просто переустановил систему, все ок работает) доволен
<schyuka> привет кстати, спасибо за помощь и совет
<UNIm95> schyuka: В следующий раз ставь драйвера на видео через встроенную программку а не руками.
<schyuka> а как ты делаешь что сообщения от тебя мне приходят в красном цвете, тоесть мне лично ?
<UNIm95> schyuka: а фиг его знает =)
<schyuka> я понял тебя, спасибо?
<schyuka> )
<UNIm95> Это я и имел ввиду вчера под пингани.
<schyuka> не понял, что за пингани?
<UNIm95> schyuka: Вчера ты делал то что я говорил и у тебя появилось Не удалось выполнить блокировку управляющего каталога. Тогда надо было меня позвать. Я в чате не сидел.
<schyuka> блин, мужик ну уже все) я то с радостью, хотелось починить а не переустанавливать)) что было то было
<schyuka> я по любому писать сюда буду по всяким вопросам
<schyuka> вот первое мое сообщение сегодня ты видел? при старте системы какае то ошибка вылазит из биоса
<UNIm95> Нет. Не видел.
<schyuka> при старте системы появляется ошиька MP-BIOS bug: 8254. как это пофиксить?
<UNIm95> Теперь оранжевый пояс.
<UNIm95> И нафиг я его сдал?
<tagezi> UNIm95: оранжевый? опять руку комунибудь сломал? :))
<UNIm95> tagezi: В который раз говорю. Лимит за год исчерпан. Пришлось сдавать.
<Sergey_IT> распальцовываетесь?
<Sergey_IT> ку, главное пояс не стирать, со временем черным станет
<tagezi> :)))
<tagezi> а потом тряпочкой протирать, чтобы полосочки появлялись :)))
#ubuntu-ru 2017-06-19
<aleksei`> утра всем
<shamahn> Доброго дня, народ!
<shamahn> Кто подскажет, какой АМТ-клиент (или не клиент) получше?
<Admin1488> хм.. а разве есть большой выбор?
<Admin1488> вроде в основном это vnc
<artus> бу
<SergeyIT> бы
<artus> о, сиреневенький :)
<nightw89> Добрый день
<SergeyIT> утра раннего
<anderx> о 2 животных разноцветных)
<shamahn> Admin1488: спасибо
<shamahn> !!
<Admin1488> да как то вообще не за что)
<shamahn> realvnc?
<shamahn> Admin1488: видимо, я неверно выразился. Софтина которая бы помогла подключиться к выключенной машине, включить ее, зайти в биос и пр
<Admin1488> https://habrahabr.ru/company/intel/blog/247699/
<Admin1488> начни тогда с этого)
<SergeyIT> подлючиться к выключенной... это как?
<Admin1488> а это типа ило на серваках
<Admin1488> ilo ipmi как его ток не называй суть одна, а это может и на обычны пк
<Admin1488> от интела штуковина
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а можно скопировать с винчестера на полочке в сейфе?
<Admin1488> но я ей правда не пошльзуюсь
<shamahn> По веб получилось подцепиться. Но там можно только включить/выключить. Выбрать с чего грузиться и поковырять биос не получается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ковырять биос только если это позволяет железо - материнка
<Admin1488> +
<shamahn> важнее выбрать с чего грузиться :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с флешки конечно
<shamahn> JohnDoe_71Rus: :)
<shamahn> Выберите User Consent (Разрешение пользователя). Выберите нужные параметры для операций KVM и Remote IT (Удаленное управление ИТ). Если включен режим разрешения пользователя, каждый раз при удаленном доступе к клиенту Intel AMT необходимо будет получить разрешение
<shamahn> User Ott-in в NONE поставил - значит не будет спрашивать разрешение пользователя никогда. Верно:
<shamahn> ?
<artus> о, расфлудились :)
<artus> шо, ищите ip-kvm забесплатно и без смс? :D
<shamahn> немного)
<SergeyIT> робота удаленного перед монитором посадить и управляй
<artus> негру !
<Sergey_IT> опять 23
<artus> угу. и 2\3 боты )
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-18
<aleksei`> утра всем
<melnibo> доброго времени суток, помогите разобратся с мазилой, не хочет открывать vk.com, остальные сайты вроде работают..ОС кубунта 18.04(в режиме лавсд тоже не открывала сайт)
<Negoro> xbffd
<Negoro> Sorry
<Negoro> Всем привет !!!
<diskin> melnibo, может заблокировано на уровне сети?
<diskin> melnibo, я имею в виду на уровне сети на роутере где-то
<melnibo>  <diskin> рядом сестренкин нетбук с виндой там все нормально
<melnibo> diskin, там как буд то он сертификат не может получить
<diskin> melnibo, а система обновлена? сертификаты вроде ставятся с обновлениями
<diskin> хотя странно, 18.04 свежая система
<melnibo> обновился
<melnibo> и бета фаерфокс попробовал
<diskin> тогда напиши, какой сертификат не находит
<diskin> https://ibb.co/ntGcjd
<diskin> melnibo, у меня вот такой видит, и все ок
<melnibo> GlobalSign Organization Validation CA SHA256 -G2
<melnibo> хм в мозиле он есть
<melnibo> в сертификатах
<siffodap> melnibo: проверь системные часы, возможно они у тебя отстают
<melnibo> поставил оперу(хром ошибку сегментирования выдал и не лечится(рецептами с нета)) и зашел,
<melnibo> еще с валетом конфликт
<diskin> во всем виновато KDE :)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-19
<bugit> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ubuntu_12.04_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%8B_%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B8   На этой странице грамматическая ошибка. Вместо будут загружатся надо писать будут загружаться.
<bugit> И внизу нет никаких контактов. Бот писал страницу?
<bugit> Куда написать, чтобы исправили?
<scorpka_> Здарова ребят
<scorpka_> чатик мертв?
<andrex> смысл править то что устарело)
<andrex> да и писать нужно админам форума )
<andrex> чтобы поправили)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-20
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Понг понг понг...
<Negoro> Подскажите кто нибудь как в Ubuntu 18.04 сделать так что бы при закрытии крышки ноутбука компьютер не уходил в сон а продолжал работать.
<UNIm95> Negoro: я буду капитано очевидность: посмотри в настройки электропитания.
<SergeyIT> Power Manager настройки где-то
<Negoro> В том то и дело что в электропитании ничего такого нет.
<SergeyIT> ищи - должно быть
<Negoro> Куда скриншот кинуть ???
<JohnDoe_71Rus> imgur
<Negoro_> Подскажите кто нибудь как в Ubuntu 18.04 сделать так что бы при закрытии крышки ноутбука компьютер не уходил в сон а продолжал работать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скрин управления питанием
<Negoro_> Куда прислать скрин ???
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://i.stack.imgur.com/DcKCa.png строчка про laptop  lid
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-21
<Negoro> Подскажите кто нибудь как в Ubuntu 18.04 сделать так что бы при закрытии крышки ноутбука компьютер не уходил в сон а продолжал работать.
<UNIm95> Negoro: Ты сейчас серьёзно? Я же тебе вчера сказал смотрив настройках электропитания. Настройки электропитания находятся в основных настройках системы
<UNIm95> Negoro: возможно название немного другое но иконка батарейки и/или шнура питания должны быть
<Negoro> Так говорю же что в настройках электропитания ничего такого нет. Могу скриншот выслать.
<UNIm95> Negoro: кому ты говоришь? ты про это только сейчас написал. Скриншот кидайю
<UNIm95> Negoro: куда угодно где нет порно рекламы.
<UNIm95> и не на рабикал
<UNIm95> радикал*
<UNIm95> Negoro imgur
<Negoro> https://hostingkartinok.com/show-image.php?id=21dfebc6f449fcb49fd9a5b2b7b04aeb
<UNIm95> Negoro а что делает Правый клик мыши на батарейку в трее?
<UNIm95> Negoro:
<UNIm95> Черт
<UNIm95> я не думал что в гноме такие кастраты работают
<UNIm95> опцию по-дефолту убрали
<UNIm95> поставь gnome-tweak-tool
<UNIm95> Negoro: в нем есть переключалка для этого
<UNIm95> Negoro: https://hostingkartinok.com/show-image.php?id=21dfebc6f449fcb49fd9a5b2b7b04aeb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> крышку закрыл, схвалил ноут подмышку и побежал. пока хватаешь система должна успеть паркануть головы. пока ты руками не начал ноут трясти
<Negoro> Вопрос решился командой apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<Negoro> Всем спасибо !!!
<diskin> т.е. 18.04 так упростили, что эта настройка недоступна без твик тула?
<Negoro> Да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> заботятся о сохранности hdd. простому юзеру туда нечего лезть
<Negoro> Ну ооооочень заботливые.....
<diskin> http://tipsonubuntu.com/2018/04/28/change-lid-close-action-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
<diskin> и правда
<diskin> так у всех уже ssd
<diskin> там же это неважно
<diskin> кстати то выше - первая ссылка в гугле по запросу "lid power settings 18.04 gnome"
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  блин. я сейчас в матэ сижу. У меня есть отдельный выбор для работы от сети и от батарейки.
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: а тут выбора нет вообще
<UNIm95> гномовцы реально кастраты
<UNIm95> Negoro: https://askubuntu.com/questions/972169/ubuntu-17-10-dont-suspend-when-lid-is-closed-just-lock-screen
<UNIm95> Negoro: если делать через dconf то можно выбрать действие ручками.
<Negoro> Negoro UNIm95 и за это спасибо.
<UNIm95> Negoro: и не переключайся так в личку.
<UNIm95> лучше вопросы тут кидать.
<UNIm95> кто-то модет и ответить
<UNIm95> может*
<Negoro> Ок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: у меня lxde и для таких настроек xfce4-power-manager
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: мне старый гном нравится больше, поэтому матж с его менеджером.
<UNIm95> матэ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: на 1280x800 lxde все же компактней смотрится
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: чем?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чем мате
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: вот мой скрин. да fullhd. но чем lxde компактней?https://imgur.com/a/TkRwy50
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю. запускал на ноуте liveDrWeb и calculate mate.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может там дефолтные темы неудачные
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: https://imgur.com/Prahmfj вот правильная ссылка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: ты открой caja например и сравни кнопочки / элементы
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: кинь в меня своим скриншотом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кидал тут уже не раз. сейчас на винде.
<denistyshchik199> Кто может помочь с lbp6000 и лубунтой 17.10?
<diskin> denistyshchik199, конкретный вопрос в чем?
<denistyshchik199> Лубунту 64. Драйвер встает без проблем из скрипта кодена. Но пакеты библиотек 32 разрядные и соответсвенно с ними проблемы, они не ставятся
<denistyshchik199> Архитектуру добавлял i386. Тоже самое.
<SergeyIT> denistyshchik - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=189049.0
<SergeyIT> и зачем 17.10 - через месяц поддержка кончится
<denistyshchik199> Машинки слабенькие. Места 8 гигов только и криптопро работать там должна.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> куда нить в госорганы?
<denistyshchik199> Да(
<denistyshchik199> С 18.04 крипта не подружилась
<JohnDoe_71Rus> забудь про убунту и прочее. http://minsvyaz.ru/ru/documents/5635/ только из реестра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из бесплатных в реестре calculate linux
<SergeyIT> а почему 64 бита?
<denistyshchik199> Камень 64 битный. Но походу тем самым выстрелил себе в ногу)
<SergeyIT> а 32 не работает?
<denistyshchik199> В 32 принтер скорее всего заведется нормально. А остальное хз
<denistyshchik199> Калькулэйт сколько весит установленный?
<SergeyIT> поставь на флешку и посмотри
<denistyshchik199> Спасиб за информацию
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-22
<denistyshchik> кто подскажет как поставить 32 пакеты в 64  lubuntu?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-24
<nicholay> nick
<nicholay> !nick *
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick *'
<nicholay> help
<nicholay> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Negoro99> Подскажите пожалуйста куда в Ubuntu 18.04 положить script.sh чтобы он выполнялся при каждой загрузке ?
<andrex> куда хочешь
<andrex> а потом ткнуть в параметрах авто запуск
<andrex> и создать новый параметр и у казать в нем название и путь к скрипту или просто название если он попадает под переменную $path
<andrex> !aoutorun > Negoro99
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='aoutorun'
<andrex> !autorun
<ubuntuhelp> Мануал по автозапуску приложений в Ubuntu См: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/автозапуск_приложений
<andrex> вроде даже не  устарело почти)
<Negoro99> ubuntuhelp: Через автозапуск приложений не получается......
<Negoro99>  http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='aoutorun'
<Negoro99> выдает список по Windows :(
<Negoro99> andrex: в параметрах невозможно указать автозапуск
<Negoro99> Ubuntu 18.04 урезаная какая то
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-17
<[Green]> re
<groudon_> привет
<isecream> Есть кто живой?
<sarnold> if you don't mind english replies, I'm here :)
<diskin_> lol
<diskin_> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<sarnold> lol, «есть ли живые» :))
<isecream> Ок, у меня проблема. Ubuntu 19.4 не включается. Если нажать DEL все запускается  нормально. Последний лог что-то по типу 'start job ... [44s / ...]'  когда система зависает оно скипает 'это' и начинает заново вечным циклом.
<isecream> Если не нажать DEL система зависает
<isecream> Все спят)
<sarnold> isecream: what job isn't starting?
<isecream> wait 10 minutes
<sarnold> poor dude
<diskin> he is pressing 'del' now I bet
<sarnold> yeah..
<isecream> точно не скажу не показивает логи, но помойму gdm
<diskin> isecream, а если нажать ctrl-alt-f1, когда оно "зависло"?
<isecream> сейчас попробую
<andrex> прийдет пусть напишет полноее сообщение start job is running for what???
<andrex> а я спать)
<andrex> там может быть udev nm gpu что угодно
<isecream> A start job  is running for Hold until boot process finishes up (41s / no limit)
<isecream> после 44й секунды либо зависает(если не нажал DEL) либо стартует
<Sergey_IT> после чего началось?
<isecream> после установки)
<diskin> http://ubuntu.fliplinux.com/x437-4.html
<Sergey_IT> таких тем много
<diskin> угу
<diskin> может поставить ядро из mainline? )
<isecream> спасибо
<Sergey_IT> О, Зеленый пришел!
<sarnold> lol
<Sergey_IT> https://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=116980.0
<[Green]> да, это я))
<[Green]> как тут дела?
<[Green]> Никто не сталкивался с проблемой, когда закрываешь крышку ноута, он включает режим полета и помогает только перезагрузка
<[Green]> ?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-18
<andrex> сталкиваться то сталкивались. но починить не починили. решение было такое. не засыпать девайс
<SergeyIT> опять что-то зависает при засыпании? Вот с 7.10 не использую выключение экрана и сон (всякий) - смысла не вижу
<andrex> а там на разных ноутах по разному) у кого тач у кого вафля
<andrex> видать какаято мадель такая. либо прошивка биоса либо ядро
<SergeyIT> либо дистрибутив
<klingk1ang> доброго всем вечера! подскажите есть ли софт для работы с DSD под линуксом?
<klingk1ang> редакторы имеются в виду и софт для захвата
<[Green]> Sergey_IT: как оно тут?
<Sergey_IT> скучно (
<Sergey_IT> и логи не посмотреть... форум переехал и логи не пишутся
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-19
<andrex> klingk1ang, всмысле писать его или воспроизводить?
<andrex> восроизводил дедбиф а писать фз))
<SergeyIT> вот и новенькое - 32 бита ubuntu больше не будет
<andrex> нуу просто чать прог уже перестают собирать под 32)
<andrex> особенно здоровых
<SergeyIT> больные сами умирают ))
<andrex> еще бы мульти либ убрали))
<SergeyIT> да вроде убирают
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-20
<Serafim> Добрый вечер!
<SergeyIT> утра раннего
<Serafim> Можно ли развернуть экран планшета на ранней стадии загрузки (до Windows)?
<andrex> в биосе нет поддержки акселерометра так что нет
<andrex> и он там нафиг ненуден эран используется в обычной нормальной ориентации
<Serafim> У Ирбиса BIOS появляется в "портретной" ориентации
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поверни монитор, там датчик положения
#ubuntu-ru 2020-06-19
<ZzEdovec> член жопа
<andrex> молодец
<Sergey_IT> то что ты Молодец - это известно, а вот кто его так назвал... имя еще ничего, а вот фамилия...
<andrex> отчество тоже норм
